# My Growitup Greenhouse Grow 2010



## cruzer101 (May 3, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to my Growitup Greenhouse Journal.










When the Temps warm up the vent opens, its solar powered vent opener that opens at about 75°.

 








A few shots of inside, Im still working on the electrical and plumbing.
I got a large vent along the back wall.








I got an A/C in the left side wall for the real hot days.







Front wall is exposed to a patio so I sealed it. The lower portion is insulated with 1in styrofoam.








side wall









Here is a link to the build. 
https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/313870-my-growitup-greenhouse-under-construction.html

My plan is to have three grows a year. One will be the summer where I will veg then flower. When I harvest I will have large clones ready to flower. Flower those and harvest around January. Then do it again for an April harvest. Then be ready to start again. So I won&#8217;t have as many crops as an indoor grow but I assure you, they will be bigger.

I want to say thanks to everyone who has contributed to my learning process here at rollitup. A couple years ago I didn&#8217;t have a clue and found this site. After 8 or 9 indoor grows, mostly in cabinets I have managed to keep a few of them alive so I figure I&#8217;m in it for the long haul. I took an unused corner of my backyard and built an 8x12 greenhouse.

Asked my friends here at rollitup who grow under lights what they would like to see grow under the sun and we got nine plants. Eight are different strains. (we got two Blue Dreams) They have grown to six inches tall in seven inch pots inside my cabinet. They are in.Black Gold soil with Fox Farm nutes at 200 ppm every other watering. 

Here&#8217;s a current shot of the girls,























They been on 18/6 lighting and they are going to 13.5/10.5 of sunshine. I don&#8217;t think they will try to flower, the days are just getting longer. I got some 10 gallon Smart pots for them once they get larger. Im going to put one Blue Dream in a Smart pot and one in a regualr pot to see if I can tell the difference. Heres an alphabetical list of the strains and who picked it.


*Afghan White widow *
*Cutman* 

*Blue Cheese *
*Someguy*

*Blue Dream *
*Boomer*

*Blue Dream*
*DoeEye*

*Bubba Kush *
*MyGTO*

*Casey Jones*
*Dr Greenhorn*

*God Bud*
*Integra*

*Mazar Sharif *
*PanCake*

*Santa Cruz** OG Kush *
*Iamstoned*​


----------



## PANGcake (May 3, 2010)

Ooooh...first post! =) I'm stoked for this grow Cruz! Go MAZAR!!!!!

//peace


----------



## rhcp4life (May 3, 2010)

whoot i'll be watching


----------



## IAm5toned (May 3, 2010)

aww they look so happy in there new home...


----------



## Murfy (May 3, 2010)

G R E E N H O U S E ENVY!

sub'd


----------



## cazador (May 3, 2010)

Sweet! Well done. I'm in too 

Interested in how the Smart Pots do against the regular pot.


----------



## cruzer101 (May 3, 2010)

Yea guys, Pull up a chair. This is gonna be a long one.
I will be updating a couple times a week with pictures and videos.

My readings will be taken mid day or I will use the min/max feature to get the max for the day. 
You will know the tempture of the canopy, the humidity, feeding amounts in PPM's and frequency.
Ph of the soil, any additives or pest deterrents will be noted as well.

This is my first soil grow in many years. I got this soil mix from a friend, a 50/50 mix of Fox Farms Ocean Forest and Black Gold, then adding a bit of bat quano and fish emiulation, pot ash, worm castings and about 10% perlite. 

Then I read where some of the FF has a problem with fungas gnats *LINK* This guy has a mix I like too.

"the simplified ingredients in FFOF are peat, earthworm castings, microryhzae, and 1/4 in perlite. so for my mix i buy one bale of Pro-mix HP a ten pound bag of earthworm castings one half bottle of rooters mircrorhyzae and half of a small bag of big and chunky perlite also by Fox Farms. i mix the ingredients in a kiddie pool with a small shovel it is important to "wet" the media while mixing or it becomes difficult to get the media to hold moisture later on. after mixing cover with a tarp and allow it to sit for 3-5 days mixing once daily this will allow all of the microbes to mate with the soil and allow the process of breaking down to happen this will make nutrients immediatly available to your young plants. we wait 3-5 days because this reaction causes heat that can damage seedlings or clones. it's enough to fill about 20 5 gallon containers with a little to fill in after watering in."

I read about some water crystals that hold moisture and I am thinking with the Smart Pots supplying oxygen through the sides it may not be a bad idea to add some of those. 

Your comments, suggestions, ideas and questions are welcome.


----------



## Copycat (May 4, 2010)

did you already get a bunch of lady bugs? Damn birds ate all mine


----------



## cazador (May 4, 2010)

personally I don't like the water crystals. But that's me. The Smart Pots are great and I'd be really interested to see your side by side with the regular pots. I say No crystals just water when they need it. They will be happier for it. fungus gnats have pledged me indoors since I moved to the west coast. The only thing I have been able to do so far is use home made sticky traps to keep them under control. Now that I keep the numbers down, they don't seem to cause any problems that I can tell.

The microryhzae needs the plants roots to live and work so It might be better to ad this after the plant is in the soil. Or add again soon after planting and more later on before flower. I'm still learning so just my thoughts.


----------



## PANGcake (May 4, 2010)

cazador said:


> personally I don't like the water crystals. But that's me. The Smart Pots are great and I'd be really interested to see your side by side with the regular pots. I say No crystals just water when they need it. They will be happier for it. fungus gnats have pledged me indoors since I moved to the west coast. The only thing I have been able to do so far is use home made sticky traps to keep them under control. Now that I keep the numbers down, they don't seem to cause any problems that I can tell.
> 
> The microryhzae needs the plants roots to live and work so It might be better to ad this after the plant is in the soil. Or add again soon after planting and more later on before flower. I'm still learning so just my thoughts.


One evening when I was "gardening" I fergot a glass of dark rum in the grow room. Next day bout 10 flies of some sort  were dead floating in the rum. I let it sit and within a week I had no airborne insects whatsoever. I was not really bothered by the flies since there wern't that many to begin with, and those there were died when caught up on a sticky bud, LOL! The buds are 0$ fly traps...haha!!! But it's helluva lot easier to just pour half a shot glass of sweet liquor than inspecting all buds for "trapped" flies  You can also make DIY fly trap by mixing either sugar or some honey in lukewarm water, then add a drop or two of dish soap. Works! The sweetness lures the flies to the trap and the dish soap kills them, not literally ofc...hehe, they eat of the mixture and die as a result of ingesting the dish soap...sneaky! 

//pce


----------



## Hulk Nugs (May 4, 2010)

Excellent Job Cruz!!!!!!!!!! 

Greenhouse is topnotch, going to have some great grows in there.

Nice find on the solar vent!!


----------



## Murfy (May 4, 2010)

PRO MIX


----------



## PBFseedco. (May 4, 2010)

Fighting for a front row seat for this one!


----------



## DenseBuds (May 4, 2010)

Woo hoo! You're living my dream buddy. I can't wait to see how this turns out for you.


----------



## IAm5toned (May 4, 2010)

add more perlite, and a little vermiculite, IMHO... i like 75% soil mix, 15% perlite, 10%vermiculitei really like the vermiculite... holds water but lets it flow through it as well.. the perlite will handle aeration and prevent compaction. important in late flower


----------



## Murfy (May 4, 2010)

cruze, i shoulda asked earlier but do mind linking folks to your threads?


----------



## just L (May 4, 2010)

great job! loved the construction journal!

Cant wait to see this one....


----------



## cruzer101 (May 4, 2010)

Copycat said:


> did you already get a bunch of lady bugs? Damn birds ate all mine


Nope nothing for them to eat yet.



cazador said:


> personally I don't like the water crystals. But that's me. The Smart Pots are great and I'd be really interested to see your side by side with the regular pots. I say No crystals just water when they need it. They will be happier for it. fungus gnats have pledged me indoors since I moved to the west coast. The only thing I have been able to do so far is use home made sticky traps to keep them under control. Now that I keep the numbers down, they don't seem to cause any problems that I can tell.
> 
> The microryhzae needs the plants roots to live and work so It might be better to ad this after the plant is in the soil. Or add again soon after planting and more later on before flower. I'm still learning so just my thoughts.


So you think it would be better to mix the microryhzae with water and add it as the root structure develops. 
I assume its like a powder form? Yea I'm leaning towards the pro mix.



PANGcake said:


> One evening when I was "gardening" I fergot a glass of dark rum in the grow room. Next day bout 10 flies of some sort  were dead floating in the rum. I let it sit and within a week I had no airborne insects whatsoever. I was not really bothered by the flies since there wern't that many to begin with, and those there were died when caught up on a sticky bud, LOL! The buds are 0$ fly traps...haha!!! But it's helluva lot easier to just pour half a shot glass of sweet liquor than inspecting all buds for "trapped" flies  You can also make DIY fly trap by mixing either sugar or some honey in lukewarm water, then add a drop or two of dish soap. Works! The sweetness lures the flies to the trap and the dish soap kills them, not literally ofc...hehe, they eat of the mixture and die as a result of ingesting the dish soap...sneaky!
> 
> //pce


Ha, Cool story. Well they ant getting my Baileys but I suppose I could break with a little sugar water.



Hulk Nugs said:


> Excellent Job Cruz!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Greenhouse is topnotch, going to have some great grows in there.
> 
> Nice find on the solar vent!!


Yea man, I got a great deal so I got two of them but I am only using one at first.



Murfy said:


> PRO MIX


Noted.



PBFseedco. said:


> Fighting for a front row seat for this one!


Theres a spot! Puff puff pass...



DenseBuds said:


> Woo hoo! You're living my dream buddy. I can't wait to see how this turns out for you.


You and me both man. I gotta get a camera like you got. that works on wifi right?



IAm5toned said:


> add more perlite, and a little vermiculite, IMHO... i like 75% soil mix, 15% perlite, 10%vermiculitei really like the vermiculite... holds water but lets it flow through it as well.. the perlite will handle aeration and prevent compaction. important in late flower


I thought about vermiculite because of the aeration the pots provide then thought of the crystals. I understand the crystals will retain the nutrients as well as the water. I think I should have something in there to help retain.



Murfy said:


> cruze, i shoulda asked earlier but do mind linking folks to your threads?


Not sure what ya mean bud. If you mean links to my previous threads most are in my sig below my posts. the rest can be found at my profile. I think its the second link down on the left. Show all threads cruzer started. If you mean sharing the link to my journals with other folks, well sure, the more the merrier.



just L said:


> great job! loved the construction journal!
> 
> Cant wait to see this one....


The build continues... I framed out the water shed today and cut the hole for the large vent (that was gonna be a doggy door) I will have an update in the build journal tomorrow.


----------



## Murfy (May 5, 2010)

that is indeed what i meant-

you are a well of knowledge


----------



## Copycat (May 5, 2010)

A tiny wolf spider moved into my plants and now does the same job the lady bugs were doing for me, but the spider also gets the gnats, white flys, and thrips, but I dont know if it will eat the spider mite eggs like the lady bugs do.

Glad to see you don't have pest problems like I do. Keep up the good work.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (May 5, 2010)

Right On Man !!!!
Can't wait to see what Your Bubba K looks like!!mines looking like a male


----------



## DenseBuds (May 5, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> I gotta get a camera like you got. that works on wifi right?


Yep. 802.11g should be fine. 802.11n is better assuming you have a router to support it. You want at least WPA/WPA2 encryption with a passphrase that doesn't exist in a dictionary... WEP is easily hacked. Otherwise, you could run a Cat5e cable out along with your electricity and keep it wired.


----------



## IAm5toned (May 5, 2010)

your better off hardwiring a cat5, as like db said, your going to end up running power for it anyways.... if you mount the camera to the eave of the house.. no conduit required


----------



## PANGcake (May 5, 2010)

DenseBuds said:


> Yep. 802.11g should be fine. 802.11n is better assuming you have a router to support it. You want at least WPA/WPA2 encryption with a passphrase that doesn't exist in a dictionary... WEP is easily hacked. Otherwise, you could run a Cat5e cable out along with your electricity and keep it wired.


Yeah I'd take 802.11 grams..or wait 802.11 n's...hmm are you growing weed on bord the Enterprise?



IAm5toned said:


> your better off hardwiring a cat5, as like db said, your going to end up running power for it anyways.... if you mount the camera to the eave of the house.. no conduit required


cat5's and n's, WPA there's even a WPA2...are these strains?


----------



## rhcp4life (May 5, 2010)

PANGcake said:


> Yeah I'd take 802.11 grams..or wait 802.11 n's...hmm are you growing weed on bord the Enterprise?
> 
> 
> 
> cat5's and n's, WPA there's even a WPA2...are these strains?



hahaha


----------



## cutman (May 6, 2010)

hey bud ready fready. looking like it getting there. I got so much bud here its alsome. grow is going good. out and in. I really like the northern light it taste so sweet. and really makes you feel in a good state of high. that white widow is good. but you smoke to much and its couch time.


----------



## BooMeR242 (May 6, 2010)

just jumpin over cruz. been busy doin work but shit looks like it came together very well. props for sure. lovin that ure croppin out 3times a year. makes sense why u made the most legit greenhouse haha. anyways ill be followin and checkin in. goodgrow


----------



## cruzer101 (May 7, 2010)

So it looks like 802.11G I took my laptop out there and got 4 bars, 3 bars consistanly while I played poker. Im not running a cat5 out there. We just got all the electrical wired up today. I just posted this is the build journal... 
" We got the electrical wired up today, The switch covers I have dont fit the GFI.
I thought about it and decided to run the standard ones. If I have triuble I can always change them out later. Nothing is powered up yet. Pretty soon though.








The left plug is on one circut and the right double plug another. The center light and the plug on the left are on a switch, the right is constantly hot. That way I can control one set of plugs with the switch. The other will run the A/C









OK watershed is getting there. The vent will be air tight once the front is installed.
I got plywood in there pushing the air to the left.








Upper vent will help with the smell, duct fan and charcoal screen.








I guess I will just post all updates here instead. 
The girls are going fine, I will get some pics soon.

.​


----------



## Copycat (May 7, 2010)

Looks good, but looks empty. Where is your army of plants youve been vegin? 

Do they need to sign a lease or something?


----------



## PBFseedco. (May 7, 2010)

Copycat said:


> Looks good, but looks empty. Where is your army of plants youve been vegin?
> 
> Do they need to sign a lease or something?


LMAO


----------



## cruzer101 (May 7, 2010)

Yea, the girls have all passed there credit check and have signed there lease. They hardened off nicely, All are doing fine except the Casey jones. She was one of the original clones that made it but now is not growing very fast.

Heres some shots from this morning. From left to right, 
Mazar, Santa Cruz OG Kush, Bubba Kush, Afghan White Widow








Blue Dream, Blue Cheese, Casey Jones, God Bud, Blue Dream.







Group shot,







I plan on getting the soil mixed for them this weekend and letting it sit all next week to do its thing.​


----------



## PBFseedco. (May 7, 2010)

Out of all these strains I am for sure looking forward to the *GOD BUD!*


----------



## just L (May 7, 2010)

just wondering, what did you end up spending all together on the greenhouse? and also do you have a guess on man hour put in?


----------



## PANGcake (May 7, 2010)

Man it looks sweet! Can't beat that free light called the sun  Plants look like they're still sorta setteling, in a week or two I bet they are gonna take off  

//pce


----------



## ptone (May 7, 2010)

Glad to see you got your greenhouse grow going! I just started off a new grow as well! Good luck! and Subbed


----------



## Copycat (May 7, 2010)

Whats your watering schedule for them? are you just filling up a flood tray and letting them sit?


----------



## DenseBuds (May 7, 2010)

Copycat said:


> Whats your watering schedule for them? are you just filling up a flood tray and letting them sit?


If you do this, let me know how it goes. I'm always looking for options to add to my vacation-watering arsenal that doesn't involve pumps (for fear of ruining my carpet). The flood trays I've seen are really expensive though. Maybe that's just the high-end botanicare ones.


----------



## cruzer101 (May 7, 2010)

Thanks Guys, 

Answers to your questions:




just L said:


> just wondering, what did you end up spending all together on the greenhouse? and also do you have a guess on man hour put in?


Alltogether about 1300.00 and it took me about a month, couple hours a day.
The clones, Smartpots and soil mix was another $400 but I am pretty much done.



Copycat said:


> Whats your watering schedule for them? are you just filling up a flood tray and letting them sit?


Well no those trays are just to get the run off. I lift the pots, that tells me if they need water. I beeb hand watering them. They use about 1 cup of PH 6.5 r/o water every other day. They havent needed any feeding although I did feed them once at 200PPM.
I got the soil mix today, Got a great deal from a local hydroponic store. Only $11.00 a bag for the Fox Farms and $13.00 a bag for the Black gold. $10.00 for the worm castings and he tossed in soil PH/moisture meter. We stopped at a nusery for the rest of the stuff.















Once I realised how much this really is I decided to mix it and put it right in the pot.
My friend has an atachment to mix mud for drywall and we attached it to a drill.








Mixed it in garbage cans,









Then I removed two bricks for each pot, pulled most of the sand out and set the smartpot on the soil. 
I think this will help the roots stay a little cooler.








The left side I got up above the brick. I'll put the shorter girls here.








Topped them off with the rest of the water/superthrive and fish emulation.
I guess they are suspose to set for a few days before transplant. I hope this is not too hot. 























I got a pot about the size of the spartpots for one of the Blue Dream. I did add a bit more perlite to it. 
I think it was one cup per three big handfulls of soil.









Oh shit I just realised I didnt take the lables off.

Oh well, Next is to run the watering system. 1/2 in pvc around the lower portion of the walls. 1/4" off of that to the pots.​


----------



## Disco Pwnstar (May 7, 2010)

wow that is so cool. i dont think i could pull that off in arizona. we always have sheriff helicopters flying around checking for that sorta shit. but one can dream, is case of legalization. great job though.


----------



## cruzer101 (May 8, 2010)

Thanks man, 
Yea, I was out there a couple months ago for a visit. Stayed about a week. 
I hear they got county's you'd best stay out of.


----------



## DenseBuds (May 8, 2010)

Man you got a killer deal on that Ocean Forest. My local place charges like $18/bag.


----------



## DenseBuds (May 8, 2010)

Disco Pwnstar said:


> wow that is so cool. i dont think i could pull that off in arizona. we always have sheriff helicopters flying around checking for that sorta shit. but one can dream, is case of legalization. great job though.


Wouldn't it be way too hot outside anyway?


----------



## Disco Pwnstar (May 8, 2010)

DenseBuds said:


> Wouldn't it be way too hot outside anyway?


you can put air conditioners in a greenhouse ya know. but even outdoors its not too hot. we just bury a 5 gal bucket in the dirt and drop some ocean forest. wa-la. the only thing keeping a grow epidemic here is the helicopters. plants get like 7-8ft tall in a season out here with good care....just that fuckin eye in the sky...


----------



## IAm5toned (May 8, 2010)

lol... guys... cmon now

weed grows wild in tropical lattitudes ya know 

just puttin that out there.
when you grow outdoors u learn real quick your plants withstand temps in excess of 100f, _if they can uptake enough h2o to compensate for the increased transpiration due to excessive heat....._


----------



## DenseBuds (May 8, 2010)

Ya...  I guess I did know about A/C in a greenhouse, just figured it'd be running from April-Oct so no one would in Az. I suppose if you're already running your house A/C, what's another 8-9 amps for a window unit.


----------



## azoo (May 8, 2010)

do u plan on putting more in there


----------



## Integra21 (May 8, 2010)

Looks awesome Cruzer. Great job on the build. Looking forward to seeing these girls reach for the sky. Really looking forward to seeing that god bud outdoors. Im putting one of my blue kush close out in the sun this season to see how she does.


----------



## cruzer101 (May 8, 2010)

Thanks man, That blue that gets some sun, I dont know, I think in your screen it gets as many if not more lumnes, you got them under dual 600's right? You may be pulling more weight under your setup then you could get in the sun. Besides the extra risk, carefull man.



azoo said:


> do u plan on putting more in there


Nope, I think I am maxxed at nine.
Actually in the planning stage this was going to house 6 plants. I can legally grow 12 plants in flower and 24 in veg.
I figured six in here and six in my cabinet. I will just cut back to three on the cab grows and veg a little longer.
The plants in there now will be done in about a month. I have fewer plants in there now then I usually do and I am sure I will still get the weight. Heres a couple shots, the girls are about three feet tall. Its all about the air flow. (thanks Integra)






















I usually screen them but this time I trained them to grow around the light.
Trained the main cola and let the lower branches catch up. Then let the top go.​


----------



## Disco Pwnstar (May 8, 2010)

Upon what meat doth this, Our Ceasar, feed

wow


----------



## cruzer101 (May 8, 2010)

Ha!
The cabinet grow, 5 Afghan Kush and one White Rino.


----------



## northeastern lights (May 9, 2010)

subscribed


----------



## DoeEyed (May 10, 2010)

Hey there cruz, I'm a bit late and it's crowded in here - hope you saved me a seat! lol They look great so far!


----------



## cruzer101 (May 10, 2010)

northeastern lights said:


> subscribed


Welcome.



DoeEyed said:


> Hey there cruz, I'm a bit late and it's crowded in here - hope you saved me a seat! lol They look great so far!


Just like a woman, a bit late but worth waiting for. 
Of course I did. Its that beige round one in the middle.






























Good to see ya make it.​


----------



## Copycat (May 10, 2010)

Are you chilling the water for these ladies outside? What is the benefit of using cold water like you do in your aero cabs?


----------



## PBFseedco. (May 10, 2010)

+REP!!!


----------



## monkeybones (May 10, 2010)

This is a fucking cool setup. I am envious and might do it myself! =0

Subscribed. Looking forward to seeing how nicely these plants flourish in such a great environment.


----------



## cutman (May 10, 2010)

weres mine?


----------



## genuity (May 10, 2010)

real nice clean grow opp..ill be watching..


----------



## Hulk Nugs (May 10, 2010)

Looking great in there Cruzer


----------



## cruzer101 (May 10, 2010)

Copycat said:


> Are you chilling the water for these ladies outside? What is the benefit of using cold water like you do in your aero cabs?


I have thought of it but I dont think it will be nessessary, I wont be using an R/O filter here. The soil grows in the greenhouse will have the water filtered by a sediment filter and a charcoal filter to remove the chlorine. I ordered a filter called small boy by hydro logic. with one set of cartridges I can filter 6000 gallons of water for $100 From what I understand this will still leave the micro nutrients the soil needs.
Once I get my hydro built for in here I will use that as a pre filter to an r/o so that lasts longer. I plan on hydro flowering in the winter and spring.



PBFseedco. said:


> +REP!!!






monkeybones said:


> This is a fucking cool setup. I am envious and might do it myself! =0
> 
> Subscribed. Looking forward to seeing how nicely these plants flourish in such a great environment.


Welcome, Lets hope they do.



cutman said:


> weres mine?


Second one down on the right man. I thought I made those signs big enough but I guess not.



genuity said:


> real nice clean grow opp..ill be watching..


Pull up a chair.



Hulk Nugs said:


> Looking great in there Cruzer


Thanks man, I would really like for this to go off without a hitch but I know better.
Its nice to know I have several experienced growers keepin an eye on things.


----------



## DoeEyed (May 10, 2010)

It's perfect! I can hardly wait to see how those ladies grow out there!


----------



## cutman (May 11, 2010)

lol im old and eyes dont work like they use tooo lol or i was just stoned lol


----------



## IAm5toned (May 11, 2010)

that SCOG sure looks mighty happy...


----------



## Danielsgb (May 11, 2010)

cruzer101
I'm finally caught up with this one. Been busy this last week on a project. Definitely 'scribed. I really enjoyed the Construction Journal. O the patience of the seasons.
Daniels


----------



## cruzer101 (May 11, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> It's perfect! I can hardly wait to see how those ladies grow out there!


You and me both!



cutman said:


> lol im old and eyes dont work like they use tooo lol or i was just stoned lol


Gotcha.
Ha, can you say edit?



IAm5toned said:


> that SCOG sure looks mighty happy...


She sure is, Man thats a beautiful plant. I will shoot a small video of all of them tomorrow.



Danielsgb said:


> cruzer101
> I'm finally caught up with this one. Been busy this last week on a project. Definitely 'scribed. I really enjoyed the Construction Journal. O the patience of the seasons.
> Daniels


Hi Daniels, Glad you enjoyed it..


----------



## BooMeR242 (May 11, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Welcome.
> 
> 
> Just like a woman, a bit late but worth waiting for.
> ...


haha glad to see my name on the plant. literally


----------



## PANGcake (May 12, 2010)

Ti's looking like heaven on earth! Was gonna make a pic bump but I see Boomer beat me to it  Wanted to do some outdoor of myself and went to a plantschool and got strawberry plants x 3, wild strawberry x 2, tomato plant, few potatoes, one small olive tree (hope I can get it survive over the winter), one banana plant (allready 1,2m tall), parsley, basil and oregano.  In a month or so my balcony gonna look like a jungle w the plants mentioned + my succulents. I might sneak a MJ out there, keep it short and scrog it...

How they doing now, taken off? 

//Pc


----------



## monkeybones (May 12, 2010)

Damn I'm almost anxious _for_ you. If that were my room I wouldn't even be able to sleep with excitement.


----------



## cruzer101 (May 12, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> haha glad to see my name on the plant. literally


Shes the biggest girl of the bunch man. 



PANGcake said:


> Ti's looking like heaven on earth! Was gonna make a pic bump but I see Boomer beat me to it  Wanted to do some outdoor of myself and went to a plantschool and got strawberry plants x 3, wild strawberry x 2, tomato plant, few potatoes, one small olive tree (hope I can get it survive over the winter), one banana plant (allready 1,2m tall), parsley, basil and oregano.  In a month or so my balcony gonna look like a jungle w the plants mentioned + my succulents. I might sneak a MJ out there, keep it short and scrog it...
> 
> How they doing now, taken off?
> 
> //Pc


Congrats on your new garden. Very cool.
Yea its been cloudy the last couple days but they are doing well.



monkeybones said:


> Damn I'm almost anxious _for_ you. If that were my room I wouldn't even be able to sleep with excitement.


Sleep? whats that? LOL


----------



## cruzer101 (May 12, 2010)

OK, here it is.
I shot a vid for ya this morning.


[youtube]yJUPAMj4bJg&hl=en_US&fs[/youtube]

Woops, I will clean the lens before I shoot another one.​


----------



## Essex (May 12, 2010)

Awesome green house! I want one, lol
Im sub'd this looks lovely, air-con outside! mad


----------



## PANGcake (May 12, 2010)

Nice vid! Great walk through + you didn't get caught up in "stardom" and yapped away bout sh*t in your vid like certain other stoners on Youtube. Don't wanna mention any names but ther is one fer sure, pretty "famous" in the cannabis world who just can't keep hes mouth shut and keeps repeating himself and yapping on and on...hes full of it! 

This is not only looking professional, this set up and grow is pro. Play Hard, Go Pro!

//Pc


----------



## Murfy (May 12, 2010)

nice job on the vid cruz-
i am really interested in the cheese as its supposed to be the same as the strain i'm using this time called paralyzer, what is it that makes it a "blue" cheese?


----------



## cruzer101 (May 12, 2010)

Essex said:


> Awesome green house! I want one, lol
> Im sub'd this looks lovely, air-con outside! mad


I know, its crazy huh?
Welcome to the grow.



PANGcake said:


> Nice vid! Great walk through + you didn't get caught up in "stardom" and yapped away bout sh*t in your vid like certain other stoners on Youtube. Don't wanna mention any names but ther is one fer sure, pretty "famous" in the cannabis world who just can't keep hes mouth shut and keeps repeating himself and yapping on and on...hes full of it!
> 
> This is not only looking professional, this set up and grow is pro. Play Hard, Go Pro!
> 
> //Pc


IDK man. I am a firm believer in work hard / play hard but this is just me man. I'm no pro. 



Murfy said:


> nice job on the vid cruz-
> i am really interested in the cheese as its supposed to be the same as the strain i'm using this time called paralyzer, what is it that makes it a "blue" cheese?


I looked into it, Blue Cheese was created by crossing Male Blueberry with Female Big Buddah Cheese. 
As far as the strain Paralyzer is concerned, I never heard of it before but I found this LINK 
Is that what your growing? Sounds like sativa dominate but there is mention of a cross with BC


----------



## BooMeR242 (May 13, 2010)

hell ya man! go big or go home! haha lets see u beat my outdoor yield of 7lbs. im sure u can do it. u got sum sick strains in there and im actually lookin into doin blue dream when i upgrade my setup for more strains. so im gona b lookin into urs for sure.

havent came across that santa cruz OG. i know theres so many OG kushes out there these days since its so cal and all but man the variety is crazy. my buddy just got sfv og kush and im thinkin about takin his extra clones and flowering them out in between my sour grape/ master bubba kush rounds. but anyways man keep it up shit looks legit


----------



## Copycat (May 13, 2010)

Did you have a caterpillar munch on one of your ladies? I watched the video but my sound card is broken. Could make your own sticky traps or just have a fat ring on the pots of something to catch them. Not sure if fly strips would work but they are 1$ at the local dollar store.

Looking good...

Are they starting to flower yet outside?


----------



## MyGTO2007 (May 13, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> OK, here it is.
> I shot a vid for ya this morning.
> 
> 
> ...


Right On Cruz...thats Badass!!


----------



## cruzer101 (May 13, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> hell ya man! go big or go home! haha lets see u beat my outdoor yield of 7lbs. im sure u can do it. u got sum sick strains in there and im actually lookin into doin blue dream when i upgrade my setup for more strains. so im gona b lookin into urs for sure. Havent came across that santa cruz OG. i know theres so many OG kushes out there these days since its so cal and all but man the variety is crazy. my buddy just got sfv og kush and im thinkin about takin his extra clones and flowering them out in between my sour grape/ master bubba kush rounds. but anyways man keep it up shit looks legit


Its a hearty strain bro, 
They went bone dry as kids and it didn't even phase them. I got water on them the next day but seven other strains couldn't take it.



Copycat said:


> Did you have a caterpillar munch on one of your ladies? I watched the video but my sound card is broken. Could make your own sticky traps or just have a fat ring on the pots of something to catch them. Not sure if fly strips would work but they are 1$ at the local dollar store.
> 
> Looking good...
> 
> Are they starting to flower yet outside?


No they haven't started to flower prematurely. I got over 16 hours of daylight.
Dont have a clue as to what munched on that plant but the rest are fine.



MyGTO2007 said:


> Right On Cruz...thats Badass!!


From MR Badass himself... Thanks man.



Murfy said:


> ya know cruz, i think it is!


That description of the high sounds like the buzz I get from Trainwreck.
Cool man, glad to help.


----------



## Copycat (May 13, 2010)

What month do you think they will start to flower?


----------



## cruzer101 (May 13, 2010)

My guess would be mid August, with a harvest in late October.


----------



## IAm5toned (May 15, 2010)

my cousin lives out in Santa Cruz.... he turned me on to it a few months ago. its not available out here where im at, but from what he told me i knew it would be worth a go.
the whole house is looking great man. cant wait to see them fill out.


----------



## sublimed (May 15, 2010)

subscribeeed +reps


----------



## cruzer101 (May 15, 2010)

Cool, It's a great lookin little plant. 
Shes not the biggest but she just looks real healthy.

They are all going in their smartpots today. Give them some room to stretch their roots.


----------



## monkeybones (May 15, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Cool, It's a great lookin little plant.
> Shes not the biggest but she just looks real healthy.
> 
> They are all going in their smartpots today. Give them some room to stretch their roots.


I like that pot setup you had going there, with the smaller pots on top of those huge (ima guess 5 gallon) pots, all filled up with your potting mix and ready to go. I'm medicated out of my mind and I can't really put a finger on why I liked it, it just looked right. Maybe I like the idea of the roots being able to reach down into more soil rather than concrete. I dunno you had some fuckin' feng shui going or something 

Err... yeah 

/endstonedramblings

Looking forward to seeing them take off from those big new homes


----------



## sublimed (May 15, 2010)

monkeybones said:


> I like that pot setup you had going there, with the smaller pots on top of those huge (ima guess 5 gallon) pots, all filled up with your potting mix and ready to go. I'm medicated out of my mind and I can't really put a finger on why I liked it, it just looked right. Maybe I like the idea of the roots being able to reach down into more soil rather than concrete. I dunno you had some fuckin' feng shui going or something
> 
> Err... yeah
> 
> ...


haha, felt exactly the same, glad someone else is as mad as i


----------



## bleedintears (May 15, 2010)

Man its looking great.
HOpefully there is a seat but if not I can take the floor.
Great lookin green house


----------



## Essex (May 15, 2010)

hehe, cant wait to see the fruit of your labor's


----------



## cruzer101 (May 15, 2010)

monkeybones said:


> I like that pot setup you had going there, with the smaller pots on top of those huge (ima guess 5 gallon) pots, all filled up with your potting mix and ready to go. I'm medicated out of my mind and I can't really put a finger on why I liked it, it just looked right. Maybe I like the idea of the roots being able to reach down into more soil rather than concrete. I dunno you had some fuckin' feng shui going or something
> 
> Err... yeah
> 
> ...


You know, thats a good idea... Its too late now cause I already transplanted but if I were to start them in small one gallon smart pots instead of plastic I could just cut an X in the bottom of them and set them on the ten gallon smart pots. That would give the plant another 6 or 8 inches of depth to grow in.

Well, thats one change I am gonna make next year. Thanks for the fuckin' feng shui man. 



bleedintears said:


> Man its looking great.
> HOpefully there is a seat but if not I can take the floor.
> Great lookin green house


Always a seat man, just remember to pass.



Essex said:


> hehe, cant wait to see the fruit of your labor's


Me too, 

Speaking of labors I almost finished the water shed today, got the fan wired and plugged to the thermostat. Still dont have power up but I ran an extention cord to test it. It works good enough. I hooked up the water filter, thats fine but the problem I am having is the float valve in the res. 
The dam thing cant handle the pressure. I went and bought a brass one ( OSH $6 ) thinking mine was just low pressure but that leaks too.









The fan at the back of the box is reversable. I can suck hot air out or turn it around and add CO2 to the box and blow in. Outlets will be right along the top beam.








Got this puppy as air tight as I could.








Tomorrow I should have power. I'm uploading a vid of the test.

​


----------



## DenseBuds (May 15, 2010)

Sorry if I missed it, which filter is that? Small Boy?

Is that what you use on your water for your cabinet grow? I currently buy my RO water at the local water store and cart it home once a week. I'd like to filter my own water @ home but the RO filters are $200+. This one is half that but I wanted to verify you've used it before first.


----------



## CabinetBuds (May 15, 2010)

That is OUTSTANDING!!!

Great Job and +Rep!!

I'm in for the ride!!


----------



## cruzer101 (May 15, 2010)

DenseBuds said:


> Sorry if I missed it, which filter is that? Small Boy?
> 
> Is that what you use on your water for your cabinet grow? I currently buy my RO water at the local water store and cart it home once a week. I'd like to filter my own water @ home but the RO filters are $200+. This one is half that but I wanted to verify you've used it before first.


 Yea its the small boy, good for 3000 gallons. filter replacement is like $25 for both. I got one extra set of filters so I am good for 6000 gallons. It more economical then the tall boy, I think. Anyway yea, My tap PPM is 450 and this brought it down to about 320 ppm. I wouldnt use this in hydro but its sediment and charcoal filter is fine for soil. It will be my pre filter to an R/O when I go hydro in here. Make the R/O filters last three times as long.




CabinetBuds said:


> That is OUTSTANDING!!!
> 
> Great Job and +Rep!!
> 
> I'm in for the ride!!


Stick around, its gonna be one hell of a ride!


----------



## DenseBuds (May 15, 2010)

Thanks man... I think I'll go with a Small Boy myself. Those 4-5 stage RO units look complex and are probably overkill for me given that I'm 100% soil.


----------



## cruzer101 (May 15, 2010)

Well sure, The R/O would be overkill for soil. Besides with an R/O it takes a lot of time to make clean water. You need a separate res. This you can just water the plants with a small hose.


----------



## cruzer101 (May 15, 2010)

Here is the fan test vid,

[youtube]UpHWCTZMW7w&hl=en_US&fs[/youtube]​


----------



## Copycat (May 15, 2010)

nice... the plants all look great


----------



## IAm5toned (May 16, 2010)

i predict poundage come harvest


----------



## cruzer101 (May 16, 2010)

Thanks guys, 
Poundage eh? Yea, I suppose so. I have always been more interested in quality then quantity but I guess if things turn out right I will get both. Good thing I am a member of a few co ops, This will be way to much for me and my patients.

The girls took to there new home instantly. The soil Ph is a little under 7.0 
I watered them with the filtered water yesterday. This morning they all were reaching for the sky. I used seabird guano instead of bat guano in the mix because it has more nitrogen in it. 10.10.03 I figure by the time they get to bloom I will be adding nutes anyway and the extra nitrogen will keep them green all through the grow. Well, thats the plan anyway. We will see.

Oh yea, I was able to adjust that float valve on the res today so next is to run the PVC. I am thinking two 1 gallon drippers per plant. One on top and the second will drip down through a small length of pvc to the root zone.


----------



## DenseBuds (May 16, 2010)

That's nice man. How do you change your res? Do you pump it out to a drain or something?


----------



## cruzer101 (May 16, 2010)

Well the idea is to water with a pump on a timer. As the water level drops it fills with new filtered water. Its that simple. I figure I will be out there anyway so I can adjust the ph if nessessary. Once the girls get going I can add nutes to the res and the plants will get that the next watering. Then it gets washed through the folowing watering. I wont need to change the res like I do now. If I need to wash it out I can drain it from the front out a hose and wash it out with regular water out of the red hose bib and let it fill up again.


----------



## DoeEyed (May 17, 2010)

Very clever, as always! Hoping you're still going to be posting pics too? I can't download the videos, with my connection speed.


----------



## monkeybones (May 17, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Thanks guys,
> Poundage eh? Yea, I suppose so. I have always been more interested in quality then quantity but I guess if things turn out right I will get both. Good thing I am a member of a few co ops, This will be way to much for me and my patients.
> 
> The girls took to there new home instantly. The soil Ph is a little under 7.0
> ...


Very, very clever idea  All of this is being stolen and documented for future use I hope you are aware.


----------



## cruzer101 (May 17, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> Very clever, as always! Hoping you're still going to be posting pics too? I can't download the videos, with my connection speed.


I will remember that, when I post videos I will post a couple pics from the vids too.



monkeybones said:


> Very, very clever idea  All of this is being stolen and documented for future use I hope you are aware.


No problem man, I get lots of ideas off this site. Glad to give a little back.


----------



## cruzer101 (May 17, 2010)

So I come out here this morning and I found I have a leak.
The float valve I thought I fixed didnt work.








I guess its a good thing cause I was able to see where water will go if I have a leak and it looks like electrical will be fine. Now I gotta find a float vale that dont leak.



Heres a few pics of the girls now they have been transplanted.
















and my chair,





​Close ups












































This is my choice, I moved my blueberry I was going to make a mom out of out here.
Shes been topped once and is about two months old.























I take still pics much better then a video anyway.


----------



## Integra21 (May 17, 2010)

Looking graet as always Cruzer. Those girls should get huge over the next few months. Cant even imagine how full that room is going to get. Keep up the good work.


----------



## PANGcake (May 17, 2010)

You pulled up a chair for me, how thoughtfull  Looking guuud cruz! Btw I have to ask u bout something. I dont care but I just have to ask: You noticed it's PANGcake not PANcake? 







I'm way up in the blue smoking some Northern Light popcorn taken at 75 days 12/12...plant has another week to go (85 days total)! Can't wait to harvest those 13 colas...yes it has 13 colas, I'm not the guy to tell lies. I predicted a harvest around 6,5-7,5 oz offa this plant but I amped it up to a probable 8-9 oz...anyways that's what I'm shooting for...LOL! Plant was vegged for 5 weeks only and 400W HPS for flower, no Co2...I even had to have it under a 200W CFL for 10days. This is big but I can't wait to see how much ur outdoor venue gonna yield  In bout a week I'll have harvest pics to back up my post!

Here she is at 35 days 12/12 and you can see the colas forming, not "tops". Not gonna fill ur journal w my crap, just this 1 to back my sh*t up. Topped and super cropped!







You gonna do any topping on ya babies?

Sun is shining on ya!

//Pc


----------



## DoeEyed (May 18, 2010)

Looking great, cruzer! I have a feeling those things are gonna get HUGE! No fair though - your Blueberry girl has an edge on the rest of us, she's older! lol


----------



## Hulk Nugs (May 18, 2010)

Plants are looking great Cruzer loving the updates.

Just need a mini fridge next to your chair and your set.


----------



## monkeybones (May 18, 2010)

Looks like you've got a firm hand on everything. OG Kush is looking ready to explode, beautiful hue of green. God Bud looks happy to be in a bigger pot. Mazar Sharif is going to be great to watch.



Keep the updates comin. =]


----------



## cutman (May 18, 2010)

lets smoke it


----------



## cruzer101 (May 18, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Looking great as always Cruzer. Those girls should get huge over the next few months. Cant even imagine how full that room is going to get. Keep up the good work.


Yea its gonna be tight. I'm going to get some kind of a net/screen I can roll out over them once the tall colas hit the roof. I figure I can mount it like rolled up on the back wall and pull it out over them. haven't quite figured that one out yet. 



PANGcake said:


> You pulled up a chair for me, how thoughtfull  Looking guuud cruz! Btw I have to ask u bout something. I dont care but I just have to ask: You noticed it's PANGcake not PANcake?
> 
> I'm way up in the blue smoking some Northern Light popcorn taken at 75 days 12/12...plant has another week to go (85 days total)! Can't wait to harvest those 13 colas...yes it has 13 colas, I'm not the guy to tell lies. I predicted a harvest around 6,5-7,5 oz offa this plant but I amped it up to a probable 8-9 oz...anyways that's what I'm shooting for...LOL! Plant was vegged for 5 weeks only and 400W HPS for flower, no Co2...I even had to have it under a 200W CFL for 10days. This is big but I can't wait to see how much ur outdoor venue gonna yield  In bout a week I'll have harvest pics to back up my post!
> 
> ...


Never doubted ya man. Sorry about the pan thing, What can I say, I'm just a stoner.
I do plan on topping and training them. Im going to remove the lower branches on the plants on the right to get some height, well except the blueberry. I will be taking cuts off her for my next cab grow the let her go. The two blue dreams Im gonna prune for height and train them across the room towards each other, the rest I'll top.



DoeEyed said:


> Looking great, cruzer! I have a feeling those things are gonna get HUGE! No fair though - your Blueberry girl has an edge on the rest of us, she's older! lol


Don't play cards with me. 



Hulk Nugs said:


> Plants are looking great Cruzer loving the updates.
> 
> Just need a mini fridge next to your chair and your set.


Thats what I forgot!



monkeybones said:


> Looks like you've got a firm hand on everything. OG Kush is looking ready to explode, beautiful hue of green. God Bud looks happy to be in a bigger pot. Mazar Sharif is going to be great to watch.
> 
> 
> 
> Keep the updates comin. =]


I agree, ya know the blue cheese is looking real good too. A little lighter shade of green but looks more like it came from seed. That pic didnt do her justice. 



cutman said:


> lets smoke it


Fire it up bro! 
Is that the Hawaiian?


----------



## BooMeR242 (May 18, 2010)

things lookin good cruz. not excited to see that the float valve on the waterfarm rez didnt work too well lol. i said fuk mine and converted my waterfarm setup again. hopefully it works a lil better for me this round.


----------



## cruzer101 (May 19, 2010)

Ha!
I have used my Water farm 8 pack so many different ways its not funny. 
Thing is, I can still use it as it was intended if I wanted to. 

As you know, Thats Hydro for ya. always fine tuning.

BTW, I got a new float valve that can handle the pressure. $20 at my local hydro shop.


----------



## monkeybones (May 20, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> ...ya know the blue cheese is looking real good too. A little lighter shade of green but looks more like it came from seed. That pic didnt do her justice.


Now that I pay particular attention to her in your previous posts you are right. She really is doing good. I'm glad you got that reservoir system all figured out. It is going to be exciting to watch these girls take off.


----------



## cruzer101 (May 20, 2010)

We got power!
My bud has helped me quite a bit on this project. hes is not exactly an electrican but he got power out there.
Only one problem and I was hoping someone may know the answer...

Ok, One circut is fine. The second circut that goes through the switch has a problem.
When its hot and the switch is in the off position we got current, when we turn the switch on it blows a breaker.

This is an example of the curcut,








Right now we couldnt get the switch to work so we bypassed it but it would be cool to have it work.​


----------



## qazwers1 (May 20, 2010)

Hey Cruzer, your greenhouse looks great and glad that you got power out to it. Sorry that your having problems with the switch. As best as I know the wiring should be similar to this. If the wiring is good then the switch may be bad and grounding itself out. Hope you get it fixed.

View attachment 947919


----------



## Copycat (May 20, 2010)

Got a main with two 20 amp breakers, One circuit goes to the switch and overhead socket for a green light bulb. That line continues and drops down on the far wall to 4 outlets. 
The light and one set of outlets will work off the switch and the second set will be constant. 
The second circuit will be constant power to the lower plug, and outside plug for the water shed (yet to be built) then run down the back wall to the far corner of the far wall.
















A few things could be wrong... You could have a short in your wall switch. Or you might have wired the switch in parallel instead of in series. The parallel way will send current through your circuit even when the switch is off, but then when you switch the switch on you drop the load and have a dead short to ground which caused the current to go up and the breaker to trip.

I hope this helps


----------



## rhcp4life (May 21, 2010)

Copycat said:


> you might have wired the switch in parallel instead of in series. The parallel way will send current through your circuit even when the switch is off, but then when you switch the switch on you drop the load and have a dead short to ground which caused the current to go up and the breaker to trip.


that sounds like it could be the problem..


----------



## Copycat (May 21, 2010)

hope this helps


----------



## cruzer101 (May 21, 2010)

Right on guys, I told my bud I would ask you guys and find out.
I got both drawings and will show them to him tomorrow. Hes helping me sand and put another coat of stain on patio cover.

I got the new float valve installed, works great. made by hydro logic, go figure. Then finished the small vent box and some trim.
Girls are doing great. haven't watered them since transplant but we have had mild weather. PVC is measured and cut for the watering system, now I need to install all those 1/4 in valves and drill a couple holes.


----------



## cruzer101 (May 21, 2010)

OK Thanks guys, we changed the wiring on the switch and it works, but now the switch controls the light and both outlets on the back end. We got 4 wires in the conduit, we were thinking one extra hot. So we tried connecting the second hot (red wire) from the breaker to the second outlet and pop!

So maybe you guys can tell me how to do this, I need one a constant hot. Is it possible to share the same common wire?


----------



## PANGcake (May 21, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> OK Thanks guys, we changed the wiring on the switch and it works, but now the switch controls the light and both outlets on the back end. We got 4 wires in the conduit, we were thinking one extra hot. So we tried connecting the second hot (red wire) from the breaker to the second outlet and pop!
> 
> So maybe you guys can tell me how to do this, I need one a constant hot. Is it possible to share the same common wire?


Where's IAM5toned when U need him?


----------



## Murfy (May 21, 2010)

ya get with 5toned, he'll know

*A bored electrician to answer your questions 


*but it sounds like you need a 3-way circuit, which uses 3 wires plus a ground, that way the hot carries through(black), and the RED wire carries the switch leg, to the light
if you can't get with stoned google 3 way circuits and see if any of the circuits match your needs, i do know there are 3 or 4 ways to wire a 3 way for different performance aspects*

 
*


----------



## qazwers1 (May 21, 2010)

Good job on getting the power right. I didn't know you were running one of the recep. live all the time. if that is the case just splice in the red wire to the black before going in to the switch and attach it to which every recep. you want. Made a new drawing for you too.

View attachment 949358


----------



## cruzer101 (May 21, 2010)

Wow thats cool Qaz, 
Thanks for taking the time to draw those out. Something I can understand. 
We will go over it tomorrow and let you know if I get it right. 

I think what we got looks similar to that but we attached the red and black together to the back of the breaker... gotta double check.


----------



## IAm5toned (May 22, 2010)

sorry man, ive been out of town for a week or so...

you have the neutral tied to the switch instead of the switched leg of the hot circuit


----------



## Copycat (May 23, 2010)

hope this helps... I would just move the placement of the switch if you dont want to add another switch.


----------



## cruzer101 (May 23, 2010)

Round 2: We got power!

My bud didn't show this morning so I thought I would give it a shot.
I was wrong, the wiring wasnt the same so I unhooked all the wires besides the light and re-connected them using Qazwers1 diagram. Bingo!

The one outlet works with the switch, the other is constant hot and I didn't blow a breaker. Awesome!
I'm jazzed, I got juice.
Thanks everyone.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (May 23, 2010)

Great job !!


----------



## BooMeR242 (May 23, 2010)

proving urself wrong once again my friend. thought u said u didnt know wat ure doin?  keep it up lol


----------



## cruzer101 (May 23, 2010)

Ha! Yea right.

Well honestly when it comes to hard wire I really dont know what the hell I'm doing. 
But I can follow directions, when I can understand them. 

Cool, got that done this morning and built the box to hide that huge ducting.









The left side will be a bench so I can hang out back here and the right side a table.
I am going to try and make the back of the bench lift up and lock to make a table when I need one.
























I got insect screen wrapped around the end. Then in the middle that stronger stuff and another insect screen before the vent so I got three screens.


The watershed is almost done. Water comes in the pvc on the right and tee's off up to the filter then down to the float valve in the res. The other end is to attach a hose or wash out the res.

Then a pump will pump it back up through the blue riser extenion and out the back of the cabinet and back in the rear wall of the greenhouse. 










Each plant gets two outlets.
















And look who decided to join the party.








I flushed her real good a week ago and the last couple days its been like she just woke up.
.​


----------



## genuity (May 23, 2010)

wow....real clean set up.


----------



## qazwers1 (May 23, 2010)

Congrats on rewiring, the GH looks superb too. Love the setup and ladies are looking awesome. Cant wait to see them finish in a few months.


----------



## cruzer101 (May 24, 2010)

genuity said:


> wow....real clean set up.


Thanks man, almost done. Then nothing to do but watch them grow.



qazwers1 said:


> Congrats on rewiring, the GH looks superb too. Love the setup and ladies are looking awesome. Cant wait to see them finish in a few months.


You da man, Once I printed up your diagram it was a snap. Really took a load off my mind. (no pun intended...I think)


----------



## qazwers1 (May 24, 2010)

Anything to help a fellow friend in need and if anyone else needs some electrical help I'm happy to help.


----------



## donkey.420 (May 24, 2010)

are you serious? you're kiddin me right? this is the coolest greenhouse ever! i'm so jealous! i hate you i hate you i hate you but i'm still subscribing. lol


----------



## DoeEyed (May 24, 2010)

Everything looks great! Don't you hate it when you've done pretty much all the work, and there is not much left to do but wait? One reason I do perpetual I guess - gotta keep busy with 'em. I bet they get huge out there!


----------



## IAm5toned (May 24, 2010)

lol im the same way... i hate waiting. gotta stay perpetual. and speaking of.. click. lights on! g2g


----------



## norcalikilla (May 24, 2010)

wow 5toned, great journal and grow. congrats on the harvest! i just germed some tga seeds of my own to put in partycups or small pots like you got there and im building my cab tonight while i burn some bud, drink some beer, and watch 24 haha gonna be a dope ass night!

anyway just wanted to say ur doin big things and im tuned in. +rep brotha

nCk


----------



## gumball (May 24, 2010)

norcalikilla said:


> wow 5toned, great journal and grow. congrats on the harvest! i just germed some tga seeds of my own to put in partycups or small pots like you got there and im building my cab tonight while i burn some bud, drink some beer, and watch 24 haha gonna be a dope ass night!
> 
> anyway just wanted to say ur doin big things and im tuned in. +rep brotha
> 
> nCk


hey nCk, while 5toned does have a nice setup, he hasnt got a greenhouse grow up yet, unless he got busy building recently...

this is cruzers green house though, hope you pay him some rep forward.


----------



## cruzer101 (May 25, 2010)

donkey.420 said:


> are you serious? you're kiddin me right? this is the coolest greenhouse ever! i'm so jealous! i hate you i hate you i hate you but i'm still subscribing. lol


Ha!
Welcome Donkey. Sometimes ya gotta do what ya gotta do.



DoeEyed said:


> Everything looks great! Don't you hate it when you've done pretty much all the work, and there is not much left to do but wait? One reason I do perpetual I guess - gotta keep busy with 'em. I bet they get huge out there!


Yea but you know me by now. I always find something to mess with. Besides I still have my cabs to keep me busy.



IAm5toned said:


> lol im the same way... i hate waiting. gotta stay perpetual. and speaking of.. click. lights on! g2g


"Light's on" 
My favorite part of the day.



norcalikilla said:


> wow 5toned, great journal and grow. congrats on the harvest! i just germed some tga seeds of my own to put in partycups or small pots like you got there and im building my cab tonight while i burn some bud, drink some beer, and watch 24 haha gonna be a dope ass night!
> 
> anyway just wanted to say ur doin big things and im tuned in. +rep brotha
> 
> nCk


Um, OK. I do want your comments but maybe this post would be better suited in his journal.
Thanks for stopping by.



gumball said:


> hey nCk, while 5toned does have a nice setup, he hasnt got a greenhouse grow up yet, unless he got busy building recently...
> 
> this is cruzers green house though, hope you pay him some rep forward.


----------



## cutman (May 25, 2010)

lookimg good my friend. you see these buds in the barn, just alsome site to see!!!!!! all trecks are now 100% cloudy, it takes so long for them to turn amber.


----------



## Murfy (May 25, 2010)

missing the video updates


----------



## cruzer101 (May 26, 2010)

cutman said:


> lookimg good my friend. you see these buds in the barn, just alsome site to see!!!!!! all trecks are now 100% cloudy, it takes so long for them to turn amber.


Yea, I remember when I used to cut when they were cloudy cause I couldn't wait. 
Its worth the extra couple weeks.



Murfy said:


> missing the video updates


If this camera cooperates Ill have one tomorrow. 
Its weird, I never had a camera that wouldn't work when there was a change in temperature. I gotta keep it in a bag.


----------



## Murfy (May 26, 2010)

hmmm............
never heard of it
i use a cannon


----------



## Copycat (May 26, 2010)

why are you hiding your plants from us? SHOW ME THE MONEY!!!


----------



## cruzer101 (May 26, 2010)

Ha! My favorite saying: SHOW ME THE MONEY!

OK man, here we go.

[youtube]jV0tfRZyboM[/youtube]

And a couple pics for peeps with a slow connect.
































I havent watered them for a week now. The weather has been kinda cloudy and a few of the girls has shown signs of turning. After this week we should be back to regular weather, mid 80's with plenty of sunshine. I figure I lost a couple weeks of growth while they turn back. I really dont know.

This God bud clone... I dont know. Some of the leaf has a ridge down the vein and some are concaved. I wonder if it is normal for this strain or it is down the line and has been cloned several times.

Anybody?​


----------



## notoriousb (May 26, 2010)

great video cruz. 
definitely didnt lose as much growth as say plants without a greenhouse in this gloomy weather 
is the oscillating fan you have on the a/c a clip on or what? just never seen a clip on one that big haha and want one if it is


----------



## cruzer101 (May 26, 2010)

Thanks man. Yea good to know the GH helped. 
That fan I got, I got from Walmart. $18 bucks man. Its got a stand with adjustable height. 16" 3 speed.


----------



## IAm5toned (May 26, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Ha! My favorite saying: SHOW ME THE MONEY!
> 
> OK man, here we go.
> 
> ...


any time i see a leaf going concave, my first thought immediatly is low humidity (RH)


----------



## notoriousb (May 26, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Thanks man. Yea good to know the GH helped.
> That fan I got, I got from Walmart. $18 bucks man. Its got a stand with adjustable height. 16" 3 speed.


oh haha my bad. I didnt see the base there and thought the stand was just a plastic piece on the a/c


----------



## Hulk Nugs (May 26, 2010)

Dam man love seeing the updates keep the coming plants are just loving there new home.


----------



## cruzer101 (May 26, 2010)

Right on guys, 
I havent even looked at the humidity aside from thinking of ways to get rid of it down the road.


I got the watering system plumbed today.



































Only problem was once the pump shut off the water kept comming. It created a siphon. So, I went and smoked a joint and figured if I drill a hole at the top of the line leaving the pump and ran 1/4 line into the res it will curculate the res when its pumping but then let air in the line once it shuts off and stop the siphon... whadda ya think? 1/4" will it work?

I would like some opinions before I drill into that.



​


----------



## gumball (May 26, 2010)

are the end of the tubes going into the pots lower than the end of the tube going into the res? if so then gravity has ya, and i might can help, if your system can accept my recommendation. when the tubes draining the water are lower than the tube feeding the water, then the gravity of the water is pulling the water out of the res. i know you said siphon, so i may be wrong. did you test it with the tubes in the pots? they look dry so I am thinking you didnt, but the moisture may all be in the middle. cuz if they are saturated with water, it should stop them from draining, similar to the concept of those aqua globes, they soil plugs them when its moist enough. so if you can raise your exit tubes so they arent lower than entrance tubes, combined with the saturation of the soil, that should stop the flow. 

so i basically told you my idea, then proved my idea wrong, then may have proven it back right. hopefully some of my brainstorming here at least reduces some of yours!!! smoke one for me, im out!!!


----------



## gumball (May 26, 2010)

oh, and +rep for the bada$$ green house, i loved the build journal, and the grow journal is kicking off to be something to.


----------



## IAm5toned (May 26, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> I would like some opinions before I drill into that.
> 
> 
> 
> ​


ever heard of a check valve?


----------



## Murfy (May 26, 2010)

right-

check valve


----------



## cruzer101 (May 26, 2010)

Thanks for the brainstorming Gunball. No, I think once it starts it will continue.
I dug through my hydro box and found a connector.

Actually no guys, I havent heard of a check valve. I was thinking it would be called an air gap but whatever.
It worked. I found I had a double female 1/2" and drilled a hole in that and tried it. I guess I made a check valve.















I tried it again, It works fine now.


Water hits about an inch under the top soil.








Yea the idea is to keep humidity down and stop some of the evaporation by sticking the water tubes in the soil. Well the other reason was I couldnt find the dam stakes. LOL no but I understand top watering in hot temps, a lot gets evaporated by the heat and becomes humidity, not what you need in a greenhouse. Well not in flower anyway. ​


----------



## BooMeR242 (May 26, 2010)

did u solve ur humidity future build up issue yet?

also was gonna suggest doin ring drip emitters over the stakes but i guess since u already ran the 1/4" tubing mite as well just use the two diff water sites.


----------



## PBFseedco. (May 27, 2010)

Perfection. +REP Man


----------



## cruzer101 (May 27, 2010)

Hey Boomer,
I think I got it solved. I got two 6 in duct fans I am gonna mount on outside of each side wall and both will suck air from over the grow. One is already mounted in the top of the watershed. The other box I still have to build. I figure both of those with the A/C should work.

I thought of making rings, I have a few 6 in ones I made in the past but didn't use them. I figure I can find that sweet spot in the timing and volume and by hitting both sides get it pretty even. Im thinking 15 min twice a day with two 1 GPH drippers to start. It would be like a gallon a day per plant site... That sounds like a bit much now that I think about it.

Time to medicate.


----------



## cruzer101 (May 27, 2010)

gumball said:


> oh, and +rep for the bada$$ green house, i loved the build journal, and the grow journal is kicking off to be something to.


Thanks man, Glad you enjoyed it. I had a lot of fun building it.
Pull up a chair. This should be good. 



PBFseedco. said:


> Perfection. +REP Man


Thats what I am shooting for man. Did you know that a big shot is nothing more than a little shot who kept on shooting?
I heard that a while ago.


----------



## IAm5toned (May 27, 2010)

hahahaha...... i like that. lot of truth to it.
professional exhibition shooters go through bout 1k rounds a week in just practice alone


----------



## BooMeR242 (May 27, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Hey Boomer,
> I think I got it solved. I got two 6 in duct fans I am gonna mount on outside of each side wall and both will suck air from over the grow. One is already mounted in the top of the watershed. The other box I still have to build. I figure both of those with the A/C should work.
> 
> I thought of making rings, I have a few 6 in ones I made in the past but didn't use them. I figure I can find that sweet spot in the timing and volume and by hitting both sides get it pretty even. Im thinking 15 min twice a day with two 1 GPH drippers to start. It would be like a gallon a day per plant site... That sounds like a bit much now that I think about it.
> ...


ya the exhaust fans should def do the trick. 
im sure u will get even enough watering with dual drippers. the ring were just a thought. ill be lurking


----------



## cruzer101 (May 27, 2010)

Cool man.
Dam whats with this fucking rain? I got a couple girls that have turned. 
Mazar and Afghan/WW both have flowers.

Heres a shot of the mazar top.







The little speckles you see are not bugs, its sawdust from leaving the door open while I work.​


----------



## notoriousb (May 27, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> I thought of making rings, I have a few 6 in ones I made in the past but didn't use them. I figure I can find that sweet spot in the timing and volume and by hitting both sides get it pretty even. Im thinking 15 min twice a day with two 1 GPH drippers to start. It would be like a gallon a day per plant site... That sounds like a bit much now that I think about it.
> 
> Time to medicate.


Yea man I dont think they'd need that much starting out. that's half a gallon a day Im pretty sure but might want to check the math on that 

and shiiit man. hate those early bloomers  you think theyll reveg on their own or just finish up a lotttt earlier than the rest?


----------



## Integra21 (May 27, 2010)

Looking great Cruzer. All those plants but the God Bud look like they're loving their new home. Shame about the God Bud, but maybe it will still come around. Glad you got the siphon problem figured out. Cant believe those 2 are flowering. How long are the days there now. It shouldnt matter if its cloudy out, since there is still a high level of light, that shouldnt effect the growth, but it seems late in the season for it to be from the lenght of daylight. That seems really weird. Hopefully they will reveg though and maybe grow into some monsters. Keep up the good work bud.


----------



## IAm5toned (May 27, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Cool man.
> Dam whats with this fucking rain? I got a couple girls that have turned.
> Mazar and Afghan/WW both have flowers.
> 
> ...


hey man.. thats not a bad thing. ive had a few grows in the past hwere the same thing happened, we had a good spring so i put em out early and they flipped before equinox.
well all it did was make the buds even bigger and better in the long run. no adverse effects other than trimming ginormous colas


----------



## gumball (May 27, 2010)

thats what I was going to ask, would they not just continue to veg out in the flowering state? lookn good either way cruzer, i have faith they will do great.


----------



## regal8r (May 27, 2010)

this is so incredibly badass..i didnt even think you could have electrical and plumbing not to mention wifi in a damn greenhouse. now that i think about it, why didnt you do hydro instead of soil? anyways, i am completely jealous of you..props


----------



## IAm5toned (May 27, 2010)

sheeeee it man, with that sweet waterfarm rez, hydro is nothing but a pump and some flooded tubes away!


----------



## cruzer101 (May 27, 2010)

notoriousb said:


> Yea man I dont think they'd need that much starting out. that's half a gallon a day Im pretty sure but might want to check the math on that
> 
> and shiiit man. hate those early bloomers  you think theyll reveg on their own or just finish up a lotttt earlier than the rest?


1/2 gal per dripper, yea seems like a lot. 
IDK man, I think they will re-veg.



Integra21 said:


> Looking great Cruzer. All those plants but the God Bud look like they're loving their new home. Shame about the God Bud, but maybe it will still come around. Glad you got the siphon problem figured out. Cant believe those 2 are flowering. How long are the days there now. It shouldnt matter if its cloudy out, since there is still a high level of light, that shouldnt effect the growth, but it seems late in the season for it to be from the lenght of daylight. That seems really weird. Hopefully they will reveg though and maybe grow into some monsters. Keep up the good work bud.


Im at about 37.5 ° latitude. Today we had 14.3 hours of daylight. The most we see is 14.6 here. That starts the second week of June. Yea I dont know why there doing it. God Bud is flowering too now.



IAm5toned said:


> hey man.. thats not a bad thing. ive had a few grows in the past hwere the same thing happened, we had a good spring so i put em out early and they flipped before equinox.
> well all it did was make the buds even bigger and better in the long run. no adverse effects other than trimming ginormous colas


Well Hell, I like the sound of that!



gumball said:


> thats what I was going to ask, would they not just continue to veg out in the flowering state? lookn good either way cruzer, i have faith they will do great.


Wow stay in flower all summer? 
NA... Ya think?



regal8r said:


> this is so incredibly badass..i didnt even think you could have electrical and plumbing not to mention wifi in a damn greenhouse. now that i think about it, why didnt you do hydro instead of soil? anyways, i am completely jealous of you..props


I plan on three harvests a year. 
One the summer grow they will veg and flower in soil cause of the time in veg, what is it like 6 weeks? Anyway the second and third I will do hydro. I got a 4x4 pvc fence post I will probably use on one side and soil on the other so I can compare.



IAm5toned said:


> sheeeee it man, with that sweet waterfarm rez, hydro is nothing but a pump and some flooded tubes away!


Yep, I already got the materials. Hell I got the whole Waterfarm 8 pack too.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 27, 2010)

Damn! I'm hella late but I made it! looking good cruzer!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 27, 2010)

hey hey hey! nice


----------



## cutman (May 28, 2010)

hey cruz get ready to do some havesting.


----------



## cruzer101 (May 28, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Damn! I'm hella late but I made it! looking good cruzer!
> hey hey hey! nice


Hey, there ya are. 
Yea, Casey made it with a little TLC. She will get her own smart pot this week. 



cutman said:


> hey cruz get ready to do some havesting.


I was born ready my friend. With scissors in both hands and a smile on my face.


----------



## regal8r (May 28, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> 1/2 gal per dripper, yea seems like a lot.
> IDK man, I think they will re-veg.
> 
> 
> ...


 once you get hydro dialed in, the rate of growth will surprise you and you will probably never want to do soil again lol


----------



## cruzer101 (May 28, 2010)

Thats what I am afraid of, the rate of growth in veg. Not so much in flower. I do grow in hydro.
Ever see plants in a hydro grow veg for 2 months? I haven't but got a feeling I wouldn't have enough room.

I think flowering in hydro wont produce any better then soil. Stick around, we will find out.


----------



## gumball (May 28, 2010)

yeah, kinda like a tomatoe plant. i know, they are totally different, but they are still annual flowering plants. my tomatoe plant had tomatoes starting 3 weeks ago, and it flowered 4-5 weeks ago. it was crazy, but oh well, it will keep giving me mators!!


----------



## regal8r (May 28, 2010)

are there seeds available for casey jones? if so, where do you get them? i tried looking on google and cant find any seedbank that carries them..is it a clone only strain or what?


----------



## regal8r (May 28, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Thats what I am afraid of, the rate of growth in veg. Not so much in flower. I do grow in hydro.
> Ever see plants in a hydro grow veg for 2 months? I haven't but got a feeling I wouldn't have enough room.
> 
> I think flowering in hydro wont produce any better then soil. Stick around, we will find out.


you could always prune them throughout veg to keep them the height you wanted. i would think it would be ALOT cheaper to do hydro then all of that soil at what? 18 bucks a bag at least lol


----------



## cruzer101 (May 29, 2010)

gumball said:


> yeah, kinda like a tomatoe plant. i know, they are totally different, but they are still annual flowering plants. my tomatoe plant had tomatoes starting 3 weeks ago, and it flowered 4-5 weeks ago. it was crazy, but oh well, it will keep giving me mators!!


Gotta love dem Mators!



regal8r said:


> are there seeds available for casey jones? if so, where do you get them? i tried looking on google and cant find any seedbank that carries them..is it a clone only strain or what?
> 
> you could always prune them throughout veg to keep them the height you wanted. i would think it would be ALOT cheaper to do hydro then all of that soil at what? 18 bucks a bag at least lol


Hum, I hadn't thought of that. Maybe that is possible.
Yea that soil is expensive. I got a good deal though. about 12 bucks a bag I think.

Casey Jones strain, I looked for seeds for ya but couldnt find any either. From what I understand it was available from head seeds and seedbay. The strain has been around for about 5 years and it goes quick but is available as seed.


----------



## Copycat (May 29, 2010)

SHOW ME THE MONEY!!!! or pics of plants please... envy...envy..envy


----------



## cruzer101 (May 30, 2010)

Comming right up bud.I started recording temperature today.
Outside in the shade its 80°
Greenhouse shade its 93° This is not gonna work when outside temps hit 95° It will be like 110° I havent fired up the a/c yet. Looks like today will be a good day to see what it will cool it to. I'm thinking I am gonna need more then 5000 BTU






















The girls have picked about 3 inches this last week of crummy weather bringing them to about 18 inches in height on average. Blue cheese is the first to hit the 2 foot mark. I expect to see them all over 24 inches by next weekend. I only watered once last week and that wasnt much. maybe 1/4 gal each. I plan on giving them more now we got som sun.

I am going to start doing close ups or cameo of one plant at a time along with group shots and videos. Videos will be once a week. Pics will be more often, when ever I see something new I guess. (or requested)

Lets start with God Bud. This is the one plant that is not doing very well.
Humidity has been low when I check it, about 20% I have been watering the bricks in the morning to get that. This week I am going to find my humidifer and run that some.





























You can see what I'm dealing with. The plant has gone to flower, very little branching, buncha stuff on the bottom thats doing nothing. This strain is suspose to have a strawberry cream flavor and a long lasting body stone. I really want to see it do well.

Next week, Bubba Kush. (doing Badass GTO)​


----------



## Hulk Nugs (May 30, 2010)

Very nice update !! 

how are the roof vents working?? maybe a outtake fan up high by them will help with heat.

looking forward to see what you come up with 

best of luck


----------



## regal8r (May 30, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Gotta love dem Mators!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice, thanks for the info..also, if i may for your next crop, suggest doing LSD from barneys farm. i think you would be in for a treat, as i have grown it and was very impressed. hardy as hell and will take nutes like a champ..the 24% thc is a plus too


----------



## cruzer101 (May 30, 2010)

Hulk Nugs said:


> Very nice update !!
> how are the roof vents working?? maybe a outtake fan up high by them will help with heat.
> looking forward to see what you come up with
> best of luck


Thanks Nugs, The roof vents work perfect. Its a great idea.
Upper exhaust fan? Hum. like a box fan or something... that would also shade the plants though. Maybe on the upper back wall. 





regal8r said:


> nice, thanks for the info..also, if i may for your next crop, suggest doing LSD from barneys farm. i think you would be in for a treat, as i have grown it and was very impressed. hardy as hell and will take nutes like a champ..the 24% thc is a plus too


Hum sounds good. I'll check into that.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (May 30, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Thanks Nugs, The roof vents work perfect. Its a great idea.
> Upper exhaust fan? Hum. like a box fan or something... that would also shade the plants though. Maybe on the upper back wall.



Checking out other greenhouse's that's how they did it back wall high up with a fan/shutter combo might be able to make your own for cheaper not sure. 
Not sure if you care or not but thinking about a indoor setup you can do the Filter with fan on top blowing up out the roof vent. The Filter could just sit on the floor cleaning the air around the plants hopefully shooting up a good airflow for heat to fallow. I am sure you have seen what i am talking about.

Did you do a test run with the AC today ?


----------



## Murfy (May 30, 2010)

i've been doing some research on cooling, and have found some interesting solutions available for greenhouse type situations-

the first one is a swamp (or evaporative)coolers, which work by using blocks of excelsior (thin slivers or shavings of wood, commonly used for bow and arrow targets), and having a small pump with an emitter at the top of the block, providing constant moisture, and a fan blowing through the block, which evaporates the the water and cools the air being drawn through

the second method is using very fine misters, set on a timer, to flash evaporate the water and provide substantial cooling (along with added humidity)
so my grow room is taking forever to finish and i'm stuck in the bathroom till then and with temps in the 90's i was desperate, so i took a mister bottle and a fan and went to it, within 5 minutes i was able to cool by 10 degrees and keep it consistently 6 degrees cooler (94-8 by going in every ten or fifteen minutes and blasting a fine mist into the room (with a good fan blowing of course)

check into this, it may be just what the doctor ordered


----------



## cruzer101 (May 31, 2010)

Good stuff guys, Yea, I had seen those gable fans when I was building. I like them but I would need to mount them on the side and I wanted all the sunlight I could get so I passed on them for now, good idea though.

Yea, I did test the A/C 
Nothing, maybe 3 degrees or so cooler. I left the upper vent open though.
Really I am thinking along the lines of a 12500 BTU for that sucker. 

Yea Murf, glad to hear you were able to cool down your room a bit with a lite spray and air.
Both of your ideas are solid but my deal is the humidity. Those swamp cooler really add quite a bit.

I gotta ask Boomer. He knows his shit when it comes to A/C I think he said his dad owns an ac company.


----------



## gumball (May 31, 2010)

cruzer, maybe you can dig a cold well for the temps. basically pull up some of your flooring, and dig a 1 foot to 2 foot square hole a few feet deep. you should be able to put a fan in there to blow up the temps from the lower soil that has cooler temps. i have read about it and seen it on history channel and stuff from back in the days before electricity. i know it aint the most effective way to cool, but it only cost a couple hours of labor. you maybe be able to dig a hole under each plant (a lot of work though) and set them on a grill of type and have a fan blowing up for each plant, but moisture may throw that idea out the window. i am sure there is a bunch of information online about this kinda stuff if it interests you.


----------



## cutman (May 31, 2010)

i have the same problem with heat. them i put a bigger ac unit in there and now i can keep it as cold as i want. heats bad news. but my barn is insolated. so it easyer for me to do that.


----------



## Someguy15 (May 31, 2010)

AC seems kinda wasteful in a un-insulated glass greenhouse. Why not just throw one of those whole house fans up on the top. lol then your greenhouse will pretty much match the outside temp, so if you don't live in AZ or TX you should be fine with that.


----------



## IAm5toned (May 31, 2010)

heat is the enemy....


----------



## Copycat (May 31, 2010)

you could toss in a mini fridge and leave the fridge door open, but might be pointless with heat coming off the back compressor. Probably better to stick with your idea of a bigger A/C unit, and toss in a bunch of fans.

Another idea is setup the incoming air duct with a cold water radiator inline. Just need another rez and a pump and you can build your own A/C unit.

Plants look great, bummer one is starting to flower already... maybe you could stress a few bud sites to get some male flowers for pollen and cross breeding when the other ladies start their flower.

anyway... LOOKING SWEET!!!!


----------



## Murfy (May 31, 2010)

these are cool-

http://www.ac-world.com/proddetail.php?prod=R74GW2&cat=DUCTLESS%20SYSTEMS


----------



## cruzer101 (May 31, 2010)

Wow, this is great!
Keep the ideas coming.



gumball said:


> cruzer, maybe you can dig a cold well for the temps. basically pull up some of your flooring, and dig a 1 foot to 2 foot square hole a few feet deep. you should be able to put a fan in there to blow up the temps from the lower soil that has cooler temps. i have read about it and seen it on history channel and stuff from back in the days before electricity. i know it aint the most effective way to cool, but it only cost a couple hours of labor. you maybe be able to dig a hole under each plant (a lot of work though) and set them on a grill of type and have a fan blowing up for each plant, but moisture may throw that idea out the window. i am sure there is a bunch of information online about this kinda stuff if it interests you.


Hum, ya know, I heard of a cold well before but it was used to trap cold air. Like in freezing weather, you find a cave or build a structure and dig a hole in it so the cold air drops into it. I had thought of digging a hole and setting a res in it to cool the water and run a line to a water cooled co2 gen. This is a good idea, maybe a hole right before the intake...



cutman said:


> i have the same problem with heat. them i put a bigger ac unit in there and now i can keep it as cold as i want. heats bad news. but my barn is insolated. so it easyer for me to do that.


Yea I can close the vent on top and put styrofoam panels on the lower vents but with a clear roof... I think it has something to do with UV rays, makes it hotter.



Someguy15 said:


> AC seems kinda wasteful in a un-insulated glass greenhouse. Why not just throw one of those whole house fans up on the top. lol then your greenhouse will pretty much match the outside temp, so if you don't live in AZ or TX you should be fine with that.


That was my first idea my friend. Blow in from the bottom and let it go out the top. Exhaust fan up top may do it.



IAm5toned said:


> heat is the enemy....


That and those dam spider mites.



Copycat said:


> you could toss in a mini fridge and leave the fridge door open, but might be pointless with heat coming off the back compressor. Probably better to stick with your idea of a bigger A/C unit, and toss in a bunch of fans.
> 
> Another idea is setup the incoming air duct with a cold water radiator inline. Just need another rez and a pump and you can build your own A/C unit.
> 
> ...


Another good idea. coils in front of the intake. Maybe circulating water from an underground res?
oh and I got a few that have gone to flower. Mazar, Afghan Widow, and God bud. 
Santa Cruz OG is on the fence but now with the sun I think it will bounce back. 



Murfy said:


> these are cool-
> 
> http://www.ac-world.com/proddetail.php?prod=R74GW2&cat=DUCTLESS%20SYSTEMS


Wow, I didn't know they made a/c units like that.
Very Cool... I just don't have that kind of money. 
Hell that unit alone is more then the whole project budget. LOL 
Still, very cool.


----------



## Murfy (May 31, 2010)

ya know an under ground res is also a good idea, in my area about 50" down is always about 50 degrees

i wonder how much capacity you would need to, say pump through a car radiator, in front of the fan? 100 gallons?


----------



## cruzer101 (May 31, 2010)

Murfy said:


> ya know an under ground res is also a good idea, in my area about 50" down is always about 50 degrees I wonder how much capacity you would need to, say pump through a car radiator, in front of the fan? 100 gallons?


Didnt we talk about this before? Oh yea it was the fan part.
I dont know how cold it actually gets and how deep I need to go.

Hum, how could it be done... a sealed container with a water feed from the hose line.. I think I could get by with a much smaller res that way. Like 5 gal. have the pump on a switch...

Guess I need to dig a hole and get some temp readings.


----------



## northeastern lights (May 31, 2010)

Well I think this would Cruzer. I'm going to be setting up like this after my current grow comes down inside. Seems like it would work outside as well.


[youtube]M0uRrMvfucY[/youtube]


----------



## cruzer101 (May 31, 2010)

Hey people,

Well for a start I was able to get a fan pointing out the upper vent. one of those dual 6" window fans. It has its own thermostat in it. Not blocking the sun and cant see it from outside. We knocked down 2°

















Today I got Casey Jones her smartpot filled with most everything the other girls got but all Black Gold instead of the 50/50 mix with Ocean Forest. 









She is very happy now but I lost my spot.









Oh yea, I was out of those crystals too. 
Guess I will let it set for a week before she goes in.​


----------



## northeastern lights (May 31, 2010)

Looking good, I bet you could drop a few more degrees with an inline fan.


----------



## cruzer101 (May 31, 2010)

northeastern lights said:


> Well I think this would Cruzer. I'm going to be setting up like this after my current grow comes down inside. Seems like it would work outside as well.


Yes, I saw that video. A water cooled grow tent at the show. Looks like bug bucks too. What $1500 easy for chiller lights and air. Good ideas there. Thanks man.


----------



## Murfy (May 31, 2010)

man, plants grown in the sun are just beautiful, know what i mean-

they get shapely, like a hot chick, or a 69 camaro


----------



## cruzer101 (May 31, 2010)

northeastern lights said:


> Looking good, I bet you could drop a few more degrees with an inline fan.


Yea that does have kind of a wide spread. I had it in my window and never used it. made to much noise for in here. You know, if I just made the back two panels open I probably wouldnt need a fan at all. I just didnt want the exposure on that side.

We will see what the two inline duct fans I got will do here pretty quick.
6" fans, one is rated higher then the other but got one cheap.



Murfy said:


> man, plants grown in the sun are just beautiful, know what i mean-
> 
> they get shapely, like a hot chick, or a 69 camaro


Yea man, I havent made one cut. Kinda like the wild thing myself.
The leaf is very dark green, darker then I ever had indoors in hydro.


----------



## DoeEyed (Jun 1, 2010)

They look great Cruz, even with the heat. Got me wanting to rip off part of my roof for the sun! lol


----------



## cruzer101 (Jun 1, 2010)

Well before doing any remodeling your gonna need some shades. 

Yes, they really are beautiful plants. I visit them every morning. Although now I lost my corner spot I can close the door and set my chair against it. Actually I like that view better. Plants everywhere I look.









Lets see, what can I do today.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Jun 1, 2010)

hell yea man great way to spend the morning !!!


----------



## norcalikilla (Jun 1, 2010)

wow cruzer that looks amazing! i wish i wasnt renting!


----------



## DenseBuds (Jun 1, 2010)

Cruzer - Is the greenhouse water tight? Like if it rains and you're not home would the fan and other electrical stuff get wet?


----------



## Someguy15 (Jun 1, 2010)

http://www.wholehousefan.com/PRODUCTS/The-HV1450.html Mount this in your roof now cruz! Then just open the windows closest to the ground and let her rip. 1450 CFM for 429 is a pretty good deal though.

Or something like this http://www.atrendyhome.com/garagefan.html 1400 cfm for 400. Idk seems a lot more economical & sensible for outdoor space.

and a site that makes them specifically for greenhouses, lots of good stuff on this one http://www.littlegreenhouse.com/accessory/vent.shtml#16a


----------



## Murfy (Jun 1, 2010)

attic fans can be had much cheaper than that at the home center


----------



## jfa916 (Jun 1, 2010)

that look like a great grow room


----------



## Gr33nCrack (Jun 1, 2010)

that green house is sooo legit, Do those smart pots fold really easily, I was going to buy four 15 gallon ones, but wasn't sure if i could fit them all in a back pack


----------



## Someguy15 (Jun 1, 2010)

Gr33nCrack said:


> that green house is sooo legit, Do those smart pots fold really easily, I was going to buy four 15 gallon ones, but wasn't sure if i could fit them all in a back pack


 They sure do!


----------



## cruzer101 (Jun 2, 2010)

Hulk Nugs said:


> hell yea man great way to spend the morning !!!






norcalikilla said:


> wow cruzer that looks amazing! i wish i wasnt renting!


Thanks man.



DenseBuds said:


> Cruzer - Is the greenhouse water tight? Like if it rains and you're not home would the fan and other electrical stuff get wet?


Yup, water tight. I got some screen in the upper back of the water shed so rain on an angle may get in there but that on the side where the res is. Electrical is on the left. I may be able to finish that shed tomorrow. Make a face frame and add some doors.



Someguy15 said:


> http://www.wholehousefan.com/PRODUCTS/The-HV1450.html Mount this in your roof now cruz! Then just open the windows closest to the ground and let her rip. 1450 CFM for 429 is a pretty good deal though.
> 
> Or something like this http://www.atrendyhome.com/garagefan.html 1400 cfm for 400. Idk seems a lot more economical & sensible for outdoor space.
> 
> and a site that makes them specifically for greenhouses, lots of good stuff on this one http://www.littlegreenhouse.com/accessory/vent.shtml#16a


Those are some cool links, I dont know about droppin $500 at this point on a fan but if I was gonna I would get one of those. I have that 1650cfm blowing air in I thought it would push more air out. Well anyway I got the two duct boosters wired up today.



Murfy said:


> attic fans can be had much cheaper than that at the home center


Do they have those kind? I havent seen them there.



jfa916 said:


> that look like a great grow room


So far so good. I'm diggin it.



Gr33nCrack said:


> that green house is sooo legit, Do those smart pots fold really easily, I was going to buy four 15 gallon ones, but wasn't sure if i could fit them all in a back pack





Someguy15 said:


> They sure do!


Yup, about an inch thick.
Check it out, I got finished late and took a couple night shots, I think thats a 50w cfl in there. Looks cool.






















I got the overhead ducting ran out the side wall and attached to a 6" 250cfm duct booster fan. There is another one on this side. They are both wired up and connected to a timer. gonna cut the holes in the overhead ducting tomorrow and test it.​


----------



## qazwers1 (Jun 2, 2010)

Great job man, hopefully the side duct fans will work out and help cool the place down. If not you could pice up some dryice from a local store like walmart. and the should help cool the place down a bit. i think it's like $2 a lb. and 5-10 last about a day. So it's a good idea for those really hot days. Plants are looking good and the GH at night looks very cool indeed. Peace, and happy smoking


----------



## cruzer101 (Jun 2, 2010)

Really, Walmart sells dry ice? 
Im diggin a hole.


----------



## qazwers1 (Jun 2, 2010)

Yeah some of them do. And if you spend 20 bucks on dry ice on a hot day you'll probly spend 30+ and electricy for the same results and together they work wonders, plus the plants love the boost of co2 too. Some info on the hole, your in lower cali right so the hole would need to be 5 foot to hit 50-60 degree temps i think thats about what it is here in the FL but the water table is a lot higher here too, but good luck on digging and hope you hit paydirt


----------



## cruzer101 (Jun 2, 2010)

Yea buddy, I'm liking this idea more and more. Yea, mid Cali, Bay Area. 
I don't think I can go 5 feet down but I can do three, sink a res in there and cover with Styrofoam or something.
Use water most of the time and drop in the dry ice on hot days. Hum, I'd have to get rid of the water though huh.


----------



## Integra21 (Jun 2, 2010)

Looking good as always Cruzer. Just throwing in my 2 cents on the God Bud. When my Blue Kush had the same strange curling, I just dropped my ppm's by about 75 and upped my cal/mag 50% and it cleared up in a week. Not sure if you would have the same luck, but the curling looks almost Identical and I thought it wouldnt hurt to suggest, since she is looking about the same as last week. Keep up the good work. Those girls are already starting to get tall.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks for the info Integra.
Thing is, I dont see how I could do that. Im not feeding them anything aside from what was in the soil mix. They all got the same.
Maybe I can just add some cal mag to some water and feed her with it next time. Yea, I'll try that.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jun 2, 2010)

I got the holes cut and some sound proffing done. Now you cant even tell the duct fans are on.
For now I just put them on a timer that will run from 8am to 8pm.








Heres the right side exhaust, built into the shed.







This is the left side,








I know it ant pretty but there is warm air comming out.







Its on the back side so nobody sees it but It will probably bug me and I will build a box for it.​


----------



## gumball (Jun 2, 2010)

could you have that air blow over your ac to help keep it cool? i know little ac's like that will last forever, im just always thinking of ways to make things run longer!! i like the getup though, it probably helps with noise going into plastic!


----------



## cruzer101 (Jun 2, 2010)

Hey gum,
I dont know but I would think the hot air would make the A/C work harder.
Thats why I pointed it the other way. I may be wrong.


----------



## Murfy (Jun 2, 2010)

back in the building thread i had asked you what you were using for roof vent, an this was why-
i can't remember exactly how your cap went together but from the last couple pics, it looks as though the caps has the plastic pieces that fill the ribs
if those openings were not blocked they would flow a tremendous amount of air, through convection, a gap1/8" wwide will flow as much volume as an 8" hole

when i said roof vent i had a flow through design in mind, this type of venting is used on almost all houses anymore, due to increased airflow over can type vents, and is also known as ridge vent 





 these are the fans i was talking about, this ad is from menards
one time i built a house for a guy on a big sand cliff, the guy was an engineer, and had me dig a trench 8 feet deep and bury a 16" pvc pipe out the side of the "cliff" and the other end into his basement, about 200-250 feet long

during the summer he didn't need air conditioning, the air that would come out of that pipe was COLD


----------



## IAm5toned (Jun 2, 2010)

you know the good thing about dry ice and grow rooms?

its 100% pure CO2 

bonus!


----------



## cruzer101 (Jun 3, 2010)

Murfy said:


> back in the building thread i had asked you what you were using for roof vent, an this was why-
> i can't remember exactly how your cap went together but from the last couple pics, it looks as though the caps has the plastic pieces that fill the ribs
> if those openings were not blocked they would flow a tremendous amount of air, through convection, a gap1/8" wwide will flow as much volume as an 8" hole
> 
> ...


Yea, originally I had planned on two vents one on each side of the roof and the air would flow through like that, thats why I bought two of the solar openers. Then I changed my mind when I saw how much it was gonna open. If I cant keep it cool enough, next year there will be two.

Yea, the end of the panels I used those fillers cause I couldn't figure out a way to screen them. 
Oh I do realize It would be cooler without them but it would be easy for bugs to get in and I would need to replace them for my winter grows. I'm probably gonna drill holes between the rafters and screen them. what do they call them... Pigeon holes? then place blocks in front of them in the winter. Shit, I just realized, I still haven't made a screen for the big vet up top yet.


Wow thats cool alright, That engineer dude designed his own free a/c. 
Thanks for the links. 



IAm5toned said:


> you know the good thing about dry ice and grow rooms?
> 
> its 100% pure CO2
> 
> bonus!


Gotta love it.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jun 3, 2010)

Good news, 
With the inline fans up top going, the added fan pointing out the top vent, the window and door closed and the A/C on I hit the mark. It dropped 12° now the temps inside the greenhouse are the same as outside.

Dont have any new pics so here is a couple shots from my cabinet harvest I did today.
I grew a White rhino and 5 Afghan Kush. Heres a couple shots of the White Rhino.

Bud shot right before I cut.








Whole plant,







They were grown in a 24' by 48" cabinet under a 400w Ceramic Metal Halide bulb.
Now I am done with that grow I can concentrate on this more.​


----------



## DenseBuds (Jun 3, 2010)

mmm tasty. I'm all out of smoke again (poor planning between last grow and current). I'll be living vicariously through you for about 7 weeks . But at least I've got a full-on scrog going now in my cab w/ 5 Train Wrecks. That should hold me for a while.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jun 3, 2010)

im ready to see these ladies take off and get to flower already


----------



## [email protected] T33 (Jun 3, 2010)

wow what a gh!!


----------



## cruzer101 (Jun 4, 2010)

DenseBuds said:


> mmm tasty. I'm all out of smoke again (poor planning between last grow and current). I'll be living vicariously through you for about 7 weeks . But at least I've got a full-on scrog going now in my cab w/ 5 Train Wrecks. That should hold me for a while.


Yea buddy that train wreck knocked me on my ass. Still does LOL
You gonna post a journal?



BooMeR242 said:


> im ready to see these ladies take off and get to flower already


If I get anything like you did outdoors I will be stoked. 




[email protected] T33 said:


> wow what a gh!!


Yea man, its pretty cool. Thanks.


----------



## DenseBuds (Jun 4, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Yea buddy that train wreck knocked me on my ass. Still does LOL
> You gonna post a journal?


I had planned to, but work got real busy for me right after I got my cabinet reconfigured for SCROG. I just don't have the time to do it at the moment.. maybe next time. 

Here's how things look now. One pic of the day I installed the screen and the other one from tonight (day 5 of 12/12). I'm pretty happy with it overall, though if the center doesn't fill in during the next few weeks, I think I'll bump it up to 6 plants or move the end ones in a bit next time.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jun 4, 2010)

Looks great man, Day 5? looks about right.
Yea just keep training the side branches and it should fill in real nice. 
Its time you pulled some serious weight. If you can keep you paws off them this time you got a good shot.


----------



## DenseBuds (Jun 4, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Looks great man, Day 5? looks about right.
> Yea just keep training the side branches and it should fill in real nice.
> Its time you pulled some serious weight. If you can keep you paws off them this time you got a good shot.


Ya, and I just germinated my next round so I won't (or shouldn't) encounter a similar timing issue. Going to be Royal Queen's ICE feminized. Maybe I'll do a journal of that one. We'll see how work goes.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jun 5, 2010)

Temps mid 80"s
Humidity around 20%
Watered twice a week with filtered tap PPM about 300 Ph 6.5

OK, its end of week 4 of veg, The three plants that started flowering have slowed there vertical growth. I assume they are reverting back to veg. I don't know if God Bud is gonna make it. It may be this strain does better with very little nutrients. That ant gonna happen in this soil mix.

I got the face frame and doors on the water shed yesterday. I used a full 4x8 sheet of siding and cut it out of the middle so there are no seems.









Just so happens I had a small cab made out of particle board that the shelves were sagging so I replaced it and trimmed the doors for the water shed.

Heres a vid, Sorry its jumpy, Maybe I will try a tripod next week.

[youtube]qtrQxVv_sGU&hl=en&fs[/youtube]


This weeks feature, Bubba Kush. Recomended by GTO
































Next week, Santa Cruz OG Kush.​


----------



## IAm5toned (Jun 5, 2010)

those side branches on the bubba are going to be sick! almost like seperate colas... watch and see


----------



## Someguy15 (Jun 5, 2010)

Nice update. +rep for the vid and hvac issues solved!


----------



## cruzer101 (Jun 5, 2010)

IAm5toned said:


> those side branches on the bubba are going to be sick! almost like seperate colas... watch and see


Hell yea, That sounds great! 
She is going to be a big girl alright. Shes about 32" tall where the rest (besides Blue Cheese) are around 24"



Someguy15 said:


> Nice update. +rep for the vid and hvac issues solved!


Its a beautiful thing man. 
I am still gonna bury a Styrofoam cooler and use Dry Ice at the intake. If for nothing else the co2.
I gotta see what it will cost locally, Still haven't done that.

Holy Shit! I see you have a new avatar, You grew that monster cola in your cab?


----------



## DenseBuds (Jun 5, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## Someguy15 (Jun 5, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Holy Shit! I see you have a new avatar, You grew that monster cola in your cab?


 Haha yep, only 1/4 of the total plant weight, that nug dried to just over a oz. I'm in love with the PE so much rite now lol


----------



## cruzer101 (Jun 5, 2010)

No kidding man, I gotta catch up at your journals.

So like I went down to Luckys and got some dry ice. Got it in there with just the fans going.
Its about 85° outside the greenhouse.


[youtube]-SWFiZZnWTY&hl=en&fs[/youtube]​


----------



## CabinetBuds (Jun 6, 2010)

Looks like you got it all figured out man!! Congrats the plants look awesome!


----------



## northeastern lights (Jun 6, 2010)

How long does the dry ice last? Only thing I ever used it for is parties. Throw a block in the pool and BAM instant fog machine.


----------



## qazwers1 (Jun 6, 2010)

Good to see you found a place to get some ice from. Your ladies are looking spectacular btw and they are probably loving it too.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jun 6, 2010)

CabinetBuds said:


> Looks like you got it all figured out man!! Congrats the plants look awesome!


Thanks man but not quite there yet.



northeastern lights said:


> How long does the dry ice last? Only thing I ever used it for is parties. Throw a block in the pool and BAM instant fog machine.


 That sounds cool, I could picture it, jamming to Pink Floyd "Smoke on the water" and there be smoke on the water. 
Yea the ice was gone tonight, It was open and in the sun then covered overnight, there was still a good size piece this morning. So open like that about 24 hours. Next test will be to see how long it can keep a tub with ice and water cold. I remember it keeping a cooler cold for a week on a hunting trip. 



qazwers1 said:


> Good to see you found a place to get some ice from. Your ladies are looking spectacular btw and they are probably loving it too.


Yea I was surprised to find it a couple blocks away, at my local Grocery store. The cooler they have it in is right there by the checkout. Been there over a hundred times and never saw it before.
My ladies thank you and yes, all but one of them is lovin life. 
God Bud, shes getting some cal mag now so we will see.


----------



## monkeybones (Jun 7, 2010)

Love the dry ice. What type of store do you go to to buy that?

All of the plants look great. I doubt any of them could look much more like they wanna have sex with their immediate neighbor.


----------



## psari (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks for sharing this build mate. I've seen a lot of people attempt greenhouses without much of a plan in mind at all and two left hands to build with. Thankfully you seem to lack either of these issues. Wonderful progress so far with little calamity but still with that seat of the pants feeling that comes from a more carefree mindset.

Sunshine and soil, even if caged, is just more of the way it is supposed to be in my book. Love the hydro setups, but there is just something missing from the picture in that approach that never sits right.

I've enjoyed having taken the time to read your other threads as well. Just finally getting over some issues with being too cautious about sharing input as an anonymous lurker.

Thanks for your contributions in a nutshell. 




cruzer101 said:


> ...
> Yea I was surprised to find it a couple blocks away, at my local Grocery store. The cooler they have it in is right there by the checkout. Been there over a hundred times and never saw it before.


I love pointing those coolers out to people. They always act like it was a coiled snake on the trail. "Really? That's been here all along?" The next thing you know they start looking for all sorts of other things that could be simply laying around. 

Its not as bad as the big box stores like Lowe's and the like though. If you've never sought out X item, once you go looking for it you bang your head into a wall wondering how you could have possibly ignored it on the 300 trips before that.

All that usual rot about rep and subscribing as it seems customary to mention it. I look forward to seeing the end of the season with those ladies.


----------



## PANGcake (Jun 7, 2010)

I see things are progressing really guud! Love yer vids man! 

I'm off chopping!

//Pc


----------



## cruzer101 (Jun 7, 2010)

monkeybones said:


> Love the dry ice. What type of store do you go to to buy that?
> 
> All of the plants look great. I doubt any of them could look much more like they wanna have sex with their immediate neighbor.


So it looks like I got a buncha horney girls? Good thing I got them caged up. LOL
I used this and found it a couple blocks away at a Lucky store. Here is the Dry Ice dealer locater for US and Canada. 
Just put in your zip code or phone number. Click Here



psari said:


> Thanks for sharing this build mate. I've seen a lot of people attempt greenhouses without much of a plan in mind at all and two left hands to build with. Thankfully you seem to lack either of these issues. Wonderful progress so far with little calamity but still with that seat of the pants feeling that comes from a more carefree mindset.
> 
> Sunshine and soil, even if caged, is just more of the way it is supposed to be in my book. Love the hydro setups, but there is just something missing from the picture in that approach that never sits right.
> 
> ...


Glad you enjoyed the journals. Yes, I think we all go through the lurking stage before we post. Thanks for the complements. Now you got me wondering what else is at the store that I have over looked.



PANGcake said:


> I see things are progressing really guud! Love yer vids man!
> 
> I'm off chopping!
> 
> //Pc


Happy Sticky Time PanGcake!
From what I remember seeing you got some nice smoke comming.
Congrats.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jun 7, 2010)

Almost forgot, Casey Jones got her pot today.















I moved God Bud over a spot for her. Im gonna try and save God Bud but I really dont want any weak plants in here so if she dont bounce back I am gonin to bounce her.​


----------



## qazwers1 (Jun 8, 2010)

CJ is looking awesome cruzer. Hope the God Bud will pull through but if not and you change her out with something else might I suggest Avalon or Romulan I'm sure you could find a clone locally. I just got some seed and going to be starting one after my current one is done. Heard some good reviews about Avalon and seen some decent GJ of it.


----------



## cutman (Jun 8, 2010)

weres mine afgan?


----------



## cutman (Jun 8, 2010)

i posted a shit load of pic bro let me know what you think


----------



## DoeEyed (Jun 10, 2010)

She looks pretty happy there, chillin in the sunshine.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jun 10, 2010)

qazwers1 said:


> CJ is looking awesome cruzer. Hope the God Bud will pull through but if not and you change her out with something else might I suggest Avalon or Romulan I'm sure you could find a clone locally. I just got some seed and going to be starting one after my current one is done. Heard some good reviews about Avalon and seen some decent GJ of it.


Thanks man, I have flushed her with 10 gallons of R/O water and took her offline cause Im gonna start feeding and she looks burnt. Cool, I added Avalon and Romulan to my list to check out but I dont think I am going to add any more plants to the green house this grow. Not because I dont think I have the room but I am now limited to 12 plants legally (I lost a patient) so I'm thinkin 9 in the green house and 3 in my cab.



cutman said:


> weres mine afgan?


Shes there, as a matter of fact she has the best spot out of them all. Deal is, she is still trying to revert back to veg and the others are passing her up. I will go take a shot now.
In front.































I think shes got another 2 weeks to turn.​


DoeEyed said:


> She looks pretty happy there, chillin in the sunshine.


Hey Doe, Yes she is. Shes a big girl alright. She is going to do just fine in that pot.
From her point of view,







That gives me an Idea...​


----------



## cruzer101 (Jun 10, 2010)

[youtube]fJ4EuGMdASk&hl=en_US&fs[/youtube]​


----------



## cutman (Jun 10, 2010)

now that sound like a guy who really likes like he doing bitchen ass fan lol. yea!!! maybe you can make bud as long as your arm now lol cool bro grow on


----------



## IAm5toned (Jun 10, 2010)

glad to see things lookin so green for you!

how are the temps holding up as summer sets in?


----------



## cruzer101 (Jun 10, 2010)

cutman said:


> now that sound like a guy who really likes like he doing bitchen ass fan lol. yea!!! maybe you can make bud as long as your arm now lol cool bro grow on


Dude, that is a bitchen badass fan. That was the only one on and it was on medium! I want another one.



IAm5toned said:


> glad to see things lookin so green for you!
> 
> how are the temps holding up as summer sets in?


Pretty lucky really, Temps been real mild. Low 80's last week, upper 70's this week. 
I haven't really seen summer weather yet.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 10, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Almost forgot, Casey Jones got her pot today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yup yup!!! very nice cruzer!


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jun 11, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> [youtube]fJ4EuGMdASk&hl=en_US&fs[/youtube]​



great video cruz. thanks for the shout out haha.

the oscillating wall mount fans are def the way to go. i got 4 plus a floor stand one and thinkin bout doing two more.
plants are lookin great and the setup amazing of course. keep it up ill be checkin bak in lata


----------



## Murfy (Jun 11, 2010)

lookin good cruze-

where does one come by these wall mount fans


----------



## cruzer101 (Jun 12, 2010)

Hey bud, Yea I got mine at my local hydro shop but here is a link for ya.
Active Air 16" wall mount Fan


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jun 12, 2010)

da da da dam son... nice construction skills, Clide from southpark (if i had a medical license to grow i would be so happy). i think i go buck wild and build something like you got going there.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks man but I had help towards the end. Friend of mine has been doing this shit for years and came by a couple times. 
He would get more done in 15 min then I would in an hour. LOL Tricks of the trade I guess.

Thanks for droppin in and if you do go Buck Wild let us know.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jun 12, 2010)

So like I got this web cam, I have a Dlink router so I went with there cheap IP cam to mess around with. I got it up, I can view it on my PC through my wireless router. I see there are places I could set up a streem but I also have my own servers. They are Cpanel based. Does anyone know how I could set this up with my own server? I have cam IP and MAC address but not a static connection.


----------



## qazwers1 (Jun 12, 2010)

Your on a broadband connection without a static ip address?


----------



## cruzer101 (Jun 12, 2010)

yes, its dynamic
Im on Comcast


----------



## Someguy15 (Jun 12, 2010)

use something like http://www.dyndns.com/ or any other free dns. Then you can always pt to the dns for the ip, even if it is dynamic. A lot of routers have this built in to the settings so it updates automatically.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jun 12, 2010)

Maybe I didnt explain it right. My home internet connection is not static its dynamic so it assigns a new ip each time I log in. 
My router then assigns a similar ip to each connection. One is the cam. I think thats whats happening.

I rent space on a static server where I have a hosting account and sell web space. That is cpanel based and I have a few websites.

What I was going to do is grab another URL and set up the server for the IP cam.
I see something there in cpanel but I think it is to upload recorded clips and I though going live would be cool.


----------



## DenseBuds (Jun 12, 2010)

Something like this? -> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/mmlf00

You won't need to pay for your bandwidth. 

Or actually... This is probably better -> http://www.ustream.tv/channel-popup/mmlf00

Doesn't look like vbulletin will allow you to embed, but if you have your own site I don't see why you couldn't.


----------



## Murfy (Jun 12, 2010)

those systems are cool, but like your friend my tricks are with hammers, that shit you guys just said is way over my head, i will have to bone up i guess


----------



## cruzer101 (Jun 13, 2010)

That reminds me of something I was told many years ago by my dad. He said "do what you do best an pay others to do what they do best" I'ts just like me to try and prove him wrong but sometimes... It make sense.


----------



## cutman (Jun 13, 2010)

did you see them buds cruz


----------



## cruzer101 (Jun 13, 2010)

Sure did man, You got the Tarzan thing going on hanging them in trees like that. 
Monsters, Very Cool.


----------



## cutman (Jun 13, 2010)

thank bro that means alot coming from you. and just think when i was first starting out, i had a friend helping me .. hmmmmm wonder who that was. thanks friend!!!!!


----------



## cruzer101 (Jun 14, 2010)

Anytime man, You sure have come a long way in a year or so.
Ya got the Ganja thumb now.


----------



## slabhead (Jun 14, 2010)

cruzer, I'm lovin' the new greenhouse. Gotta go back and read everything now...


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jun 14, 2010)

dose anyone enjoy growing other plants? i started growing mj because i wanted some bud. along the way i just enjoyed it so much i started growing other things too.


----------



## irish farmer (Jun 14, 2010)

I started growing mj and got so into it, I grow allsort's now, not liqurice allsort's, just veg and fruit. I'm going to collage next studying hortyculture.


----------



## Murfy (Jun 14, 2010)

yeah, that's about it


----------



## Bob Smith (Jun 14, 2010)

Wow, just read this entire journal - fucking sick setup, friend.

Unlike a lot of others, I really don't care about plant pics but get off on seeing new construction ideas - thanks so much.

Also like that I'm not the only one who feels it necessary to narrate his videos 

A little rep coming your way, friend.....


----------



## cruzer101 (Jun 14, 2010)

slabhead said:


> cruzer, I'm lovin' the new greenhouse. Gotta go back and read everything now...


Welcome to my journal Slab, Your probablly better off burning one before ya do, Its a long read.



RyanTheRhino said:


> dose anyone enjoy growing other plants? i started growing mj because i wanted some bud. along the way i just enjoyed it so much i started growing other things too.


I'm trying to get some Jasmine to root if that counts.



irish farmer said:


> I started growing mj and got so into it, I grow allsort's now, not liqurice allsort's, just veg and fruit. I'm going to collage next studying hortyculture.


 Cool man.



Murfy said:


> yeah, that's about it


Thats about what?



Bob Smith said:


> Wow, just read this entire journal - fucking sick setup, friend.
> 
> Unlike a lot of others, I really don't care about plant pics but get off on seeing new construction ideas - thanks so much.
> 
> ...


Ha, I noticed most all the vids I see here are not narrated but I figured it would be easier then typing.
I checked out your current journal but didnt see your vids. Great job man.


----------



## Bob Smith (Jun 15, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Ha, I noticed most all the vids I see here are not narrated but I figured it would be easier then typing.
> I checked out your current journal but didnt see your vids. Great job man.


Yeah, sorry bout that........I'm "SOGBobSmith" on Youtube, if you're interested.

Again, great setup my friend - you've inspired me to get off my ass and turn my garage into something special


----------



## cruzer101 (Jun 15, 2010)

Yadda yadda ding dong, lol

Hey bud, About your garage renovation, Just thought I would let ya know I used some cheap paneling as a ceiling in my covered patio and after a year or so it sagged. Looks like a cheap trailer park game room. I have tried tacking it a few times but no dice, still sags like 60 year old tits. If I were to do it again I would go with those 4x8 styrofoam insulation panels. they are about $10 each at the depot. Especially with the high humidity I think you should use something else.

My buddy here says A trip to home depot and a case of beer and he will build the room for ya in a day.

Hey I'm just over the hill from ya. Any of those TV's work?

By the way, I'm "cruzer101tube" at youtube.


----------



## Bob Smith (Jun 15, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Yadda yadda ding dong, lol
> 
> Hey bud, About your garage renovation, Just thought I would let ya know I used some cheap paneling as a ceiling in my covered patio and after a year or so it sagged. Looks like a cheap trailer park game room. I have tried tacking it a few times but no dice, still sags like 60 year old tits. If I were to do it again I would go with those 4x8 styrofoam insulation panels. they are about $10 each at the depot. Especially with the high humidity I think you should use something else.
> 
> ...


Does your buddy like planes?

I might not have been entirely truthful when I said I was in Santa Cruz............as I type this I can see the NY skyline 

But yeah, I'm thinking 2x4s across the top and then staple those boards to them..........been brainstorming all day about how big/in-depth I wanna go on this (have 60 amps in there, so can do some damage, if I so choose)......I'll throw ya a link when I start my construction thread 

And again, tell your buddy thanks for the offer - it's definitely appreciated.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jun 15, 2010)

I see, well thats cool. 
Yea you could do some serious damage with 60 amps man, be sure to post a link here so we can check it out.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jun 15, 2010)

I got some Ladybugs today. After looking close I spotted a few spiders and some small holes that look like maybe caterpillers took a few bites. Only on a couple leafs but I figure it would be a good idea to start looking at prevention. I found out that Praying Mantis eggs are seasonal. Gotta get them before the end of April so I blew that one this year. I waited untill sundown and watered before letting them go. Dropped some at the base of each plant then just set the container with the rest on the tallest pot.























Santa Cruz OG 























[youtube]5dboISnvaUo&hl=en&fs[/youtube]​


----------



## irish farmer (Jun 16, 2010)

Lady bug's are cool all over your plant's.


----------



## donkey.420 (Jun 16, 2010)

great vid cruzer. plants look happy! especially with the pest control army


----------



## Murfy (Jun 16, 2010)

and they should last a little longer with no hid induced mass suicide


----------



## donkey.420 (Jun 16, 2010)

Murfy said:


> and they should last a little longer with no hid induced mass suicide


omg is that what they do indoors? hahahaha


----------



## Murfy (Jun 16, 2010)

yeah they can't resist the light, and will fry themselves every time

praying mantis' are fuckin assasins, but i don't know that they eat mites


----------



## cruzer101 (Jun 16, 2010)

irish farmer said:


> Lady bug's are cool all over your plant's.





donkey.420 said:


> great vid cruzer. plants look happy! especially with the pest control army


Thanks guys, Yea the first platoon has landed. I realize there is not much for them to eat right now but I am hoping they will eat anything that is there and a couple will make it there home, lay eggs and establish a colony. If not well then I will pick up more every couple weeks or so.



Murfy said:


> and they should last a little longer with no hid induced mass suicide


No kidding man. That batch in the cab only lasted a couple days. 
Kamikaze little shits.


----------



## DenseBuds (Jun 16, 2010)

This is cool, but you gotta do the mantis next year. Just watched a documentary on them. Some of the big ones in jungles can take out small birds/rodents! Maybe you can get some action shots of them going after a catterpillar or something.


----------



## psari (Jun 16, 2010)

This is one time a "Red Army" is not so scary for sure. Great choice for pest control even if they do bite. Dont let those little guys and gals fool ya as they can be viscous. (Not like pitbull on crack just humor since I've gotten nailed a bunch harvesting them in the wild.)

Agreed on the kamikaze thing too. While equating human emotion to them is not the best idea, I still wonder what they are thinking when they do that. I figure it is something like a religious moment or something from The Tick cartoon, "Ohhh shiny! WTF?"

Be well.


----------



## jfa916 (Jun 16, 2010)

i like the greenhouse great job


----------



## CabinetBuds (Jun 16, 2010)

Wicked video man!!

Some day I hope to have the luxury of having a green house too! Thanks for your suggestions and great job with the green house!! WOW


----------



## northeastern lights (Jun 16, 2010)

I had 4 egg cases of Matis last season but they dissapeared after a couple weeks. I think they all got eaten


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 16, 2010)

plants looking solid cruzer! ladybugs just chilln' all over the place huh. nice!! [email protected] the ones cruzing on the fan hahahha


----------



## Indefinately (Jun 17, 2010)

Hey Cruzer,

I love the greenhouse!
If i had the space i would definately repllicate your Build.
Unfortunately im stuck inside trying to replicate the ultimate climate "Mother Nature".

Im watching this one closely........


----------



## mother nature (Jun 17, 2010)

lol thats funny


----------



## slabhead (Jun 17, 2010)

oh yeah the Blue Dream is kickin butt. 

How long will the ladybugs hang around? That was a cool vid


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jun 17, 2010)

stoked to see sumone elses enforcing the red army like myself. all organic baby


----------



## qazwers1 (Jun 18, 2010)

Looking good


----------



## cruzer101 (Jun 18, 2010)

DenseBuds said:


> This is cool, but you gotta do the mantis next year. Just watched a documentary on them. Some of the big ones in jungles can take out small birds/rodents! Maybe you can get some action shots of them going after a catterpillar or something.


Yea that will be bad ass, I may just put some Caterpillar in the on purpose and take a vid.



psari said:


> This is one time a "Red Army" is not so scary for sure. Great choice for pest control even if they do bite. Dont let those little guys and gals fool ya as they can be viscous. (Not like pitbull on crack just humor since I've gotten nailed a bunch harvesting them in the wild.)
> 
> Agreed on the kamikaze thing too. While equating human emotion to them is not the best idea, I still wonder what they are thinking when they do that. I figure it is something like a religious moment or something from The Tick cartoon, "Ohhh shiny! WTF?"
> 
> Be well.


Ha! buzzzzt! Holy bug zapper batman.



jfa916 said:


> i like the greenhouse great job





CabinetBuds said:


> Wicked video man!!
> 
> Some day I hope to have the luxury of having a green house too! Thanks for your suggestions and great job with the green house!! WOW


Thanks guys



northeastern lights said:


> I had 4 egg cases of Matis last season but they dissapeared after a couple weeks. I think they all got eaten


Bummer maybe it was birds. You might want to try using a tin foil tent over them and out of the sun. 



Dr. Greenhorn said:


> plants looking solid cruzer! ladybugs just chilln' all over the place huh. nice!! [email protected] the ones cruzing on the fan hahahha






Indefinately said:


> Hey Cruzer,
> 
> I love the greenhouse!
> If i had the space i would definately repllicate your Build.
> ...


Welcome bud.



mother nature said:


> lol thats funny





slabhead said:


> oh yeah the Blue Dream is kickin butt.
> 
> How long will the ladybugs hang around? That was a cool vid


Probablly just a couple days, I still havent made a screen up top.



BooMeR242 said:


> stoked to see sumone elses enforcing the red army like myself. all organic baby


Yep, I think thats the best way to go. we will see.



qazwers1 said:


> Looking good


Thanks man.

Dam its the weekend already, I'll get an update together later today.​


----------



## IAm5toned (Jun 18, 2010)

looks like the OG will make up for its short nature with mucho bud sites!

glad to see things are progressing so well man!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jun 18, 2010)

digging the grow!

Subscribed.


----------



## Someguy15 (Jun 18, 2010)

Looking good man. Integrative Pest Management ftw right! Looking forward to seeing the mantis' on the prowl next season. Those r gonna be huge by the end of the summer, esp that bubba!


----------



## Copycat (Jun 18, 2010)

Plants look great!!! might want to start some musical chairs and move the ones in the corners to the middle and the ones in the middle to the corners to give the smaller ones a chance to become giants like the rest. And maybe start tieing down the tops to force the lower branches to become big producers. I tied my plants top down for 3 weeks then let it go. While it was tied down the lower branches grew up in a canoe shape and the main stem got way fatter. Since I untied the top the growth has been insane, and the plant is way more bushy.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jun 18, 2010)

IAm5toned said:


> looks like the OG will make up for its short nature with mucho bud sites!
> 
> glad to see things are progressing so well man!


She sure is, Very happy with her.



theloadeddragon said:


> digging the grow!
> 
> Subscribed.


Welcome to the show!



Someguy15 said:


> Looking good man. Integrative Pest Management ftw right! Looking forward to seeing the mantis' on the prowl next season. Those r gonna be huge by the end of the summer, esp that bubba!


Bubba is a big girl... real big girl.



Copycat said:


> Plants look great!!! might want to start some musical chairs and move the ones in the corners to the middle and the ones in the middle to the corners to give the smaller ones a chance to become giants like the rest. And maybe start tieing down the tops to force the lower branches to become big producers. I tied my plants top down for 3 weeks then let it go. While it was tied down the lower branches grew up in a canoe shape and the main stem got way fatter. Since I untied the top the growth has been insane, and the plant is way more bushy.


Thanks for the tip, 
I have gone all natual so far. Havent touched them yet but I agree with you, the girls will be needing some training soon.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jun 18, 2010)

[youtube]kDcbYxN7sp4[/youtube]​


----------



## cruzer101 (Jun 18, 2010)

Temps, High 80's to low 90's

Fed them 800ppm every other watering. PH has been closer to 7.0 Good thing the soil mix is PH ballanced. I adjust to 6.5 but it rizes before the timer kicks in. Oh well, so far so good.

Bubba showed signs of under watering today. She was drooping a bit. The Santa Cruz OG was just the opposite, she had some curl on the end of her leaf so I turned her water down halfway. I think I am gonna change the schedule to 2 min in the morning and 2 min at night. That will be about a gallon per plant a day.

I moved a couple around today, I'm afraid I will tear the smartpots, I guess they are strong enough.

Heres some shots of the Blue Dream in a standard pot.
Recomended by Doeeyed


























.​


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Jun 19, 2010)

Plants are growing great, just getting bigger and better!!

How big are those smart pots?


----------



## donkey.420 (Jun 19, 2010)

i didn't see any lady bugs. gone already?


----------



## PANGcake (Jun 19, 2010)

Haven't comented in a while but I've been arou d watching. Nice vids Cruz, that Mazar is looking like a 1 cola plant 

//Pc


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Jun 19, 2010)

PANGcake said:


> Haven't comented in a while but I've been arou d watching. Nice vids Cruz, that Mazar is looking like a 1 cola plant
> 
> //Pc


Was thinking the same thing wouldnt mind seeing one of those growing in my room, its on my list now!! Just need to find a sample


----------



## cruzer101 (Jun 19, 2010)

Hulk Nugs said:


> Plants are growing great, just getting bigger and better!!
> 
> How big are those smart pots?


Hi Nugs, The smartpots are there 10 gallon size.



donkey.420 said:


> i didn't see any lady bugs. gone already?


Ya know, I didnt see very many yesterday. Some are still there but the bulk of them have left.
I guess there isnt much for them to eat.



PANGcake said:


> Haven't comented in a while but I've been arou d watching. Nice vids Cruz, that Mazar is looking like a 1 cola plant
> 
> //Pc


Yea it does. I bet if I started it from seed it would still be in veg. My guess is the clones have been used indoor and over time the strain got used to flowering early so these just did the same thing. From now on the plants I veg in here during the summer are going to be from seed.



Hulk Nugs said:


> Was thinking the same thing wouldnt mind seeing one of those growing in my room, its on my list now!! Just need to find a sample


Yea, Im gonna grab six more and flower them in my cab this summer. I hear they do well in hot temps and the cab runs in the 90"s during the summer. I should have enough time to finish them before I need the room for vegging for my winter grow in here.


----------



## irish farmer (Jun 19, 2010)

Excelent show Cruzer I loved the backing track who's the artist.


----------



## Digemhard (Jun 19, 2010)

Hello, I'm new here and a new grower and was wondering if anybody could give me some hints on my hoop houseView attachment 1002100View attachment 1002102View attachment 1002109View attachment 1002116View attachment 1002117View attachment 1002120


----------



## cruzer101 (Jun 19, 2010)

irish farmer said:


> Excelent show Cruzer I loved the backing track who's the artist.


Ha thanks man. I was thinking what should I do? 
Then thought of that tune. It the Loving Spoonfuls from an old Woodstock recording.



Digemhard said:


> Hello, I'm new here and a new grower and was wondering if anybody could give me some hints on my hoop houseView attachment 1002100View attachment 1002102View attachment 1002109View attachment 1002116View attachment 1002117View attachment 1002120


Hi Dig, welcome to rollitup.
I would be happy to give you some pointers but you are going about it the wrong way.
The forum has a section to post questions and answers, Noobie Central Heres the LINK.

Go ahead and post there then post the link to your post here and I will check it out.
By the way, your attachments were not uploaded correctly and we cant see them.


----------



## Digemhard (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks Cruzer, Look for you in Newbie


----------



## irish farmer (Jun 20, 2010)

The loving spoonfulls, never heard of them but I just love that resonator play. It sound's wicked.


----------



## dmoose (Jun 20, 2010)

Damn Cruzer! Everytime I stop by, it just gets Better and Better! Oh, how I envy the Greenhouse. You ROCK!

Good Luck +rep


----------



## cruzer101 (Jun 20, 2010)

irish farmer said:


> The loving spoonfulls, never heard of them but I just love that resonator play. It sound's wicked.


Ha, thats probablly cause its a band from the 60's
Have you ever heard "Do you believe in Magic?" That was one of there hits. 
They played in Woodstock... Oh you may have never heard of woodstock. Old shit man.



dmoose said:


> Damn Cruzer! Everytime I stop by, it just gets Better and Better! Oh, how I envy the Greenhouse. You ROCK!
> 
> Good Luck +rep


Hey Moose, Good to see ya pop in now and again.
Thanks bud.


----------



## irish farmer (Jun 20, 2010)

I'v heard of woodstock, I'm no spring chicken myself


----------



## cruzer101 (Jun 20, 2010)

I got a growth spurt and measured today. 
Blue Cheese is the first girl to hit 4 feet tall. (and about 3 feet wide at the base) 









Its a 4 foot stick, not a yard stick.










She also dosent get much direct sunlight after 3:30 or so. That may be the cause but she has plenty of new growth sites along those long branches. I think she needs more light though. I may cut that top section of wall out next to the window and put some white corrigated up there.


I moved the left row up about a foot or so. They get more light and more room to spread out. Good thing is I can still fit back there. 















I shut off the back two nossels. Good thing I got a bunch of that tubing, had to extend a few.

I'm thinking about pulling out the girls in flower and putting them inside to finish.
I still got like 6 weeks of veg left. If I take it down to seven plants I think I will still fill this thing. 

What do you guys think?​


----------



## cruzer101 (Jun 20, 2010)

irish farmer said:


> I'v heard of woodstock, I'm no spring chicken myself


Welcome to the club. 
I didnt mean to offend you, its just that a lot of people here were not even born then.
My bad.


----------



## Murfy (Jun 20, 2010)

after 3 more months, with 7 plants, good luck opening the door


----------



## cutman (Jun 20, 2010)

looking great! my friend it going to be a jungle in there in the not far future.


----------



## DenseBuds (Jun 20, 2010)

Ya man... it's going to be CROWDED in there not too far down the road. If you don't pull any out, you'll surely need to do some training so you can still get in and out.


----------



## fffuuudesu (Jun 20, 2010)

beautiful ::drool::


----------



## potpimp (Jun 20, 2010)

I started this thread only to get totally distracted by your greenhouse build, LOL. I gotta come back to this tomorrow when I have more time and play catch up.


----------



## psari (Jun 21, 2010)

Yeah Cruzer, it is going to get very crowded in there. Second the idea you'll be pressed to get inside the door if you dont manage them a little differently. Even in those relatively small pots, you are going to have some monsters. Outdoor growing is definitely bigger than you may have planned on. Better to have to take a few cuttings here and there to make new plants with than miss a bug or mildew issue later on btw. Plus your air movement under the canopy may come into play for sure. 

Play it by ear though. With enough sunshine a little crowding doesn't hurt.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jun 21, 2010)

Murfy said:


> after 3 more months, with 7 plants, good luck opening the door





cutman said:


> looking great! my friend it going to be a jungle in there in the not far future.





DenseBuds said:


> Ya man... it's going to be CROWDED in there not too far down the road. If you don't pull any out, you'll surely need to do some training so you can still get in and out.





fffuuudesu said:


> beautiful ::drool::





psari said:


> Yeah Cruzer, it is going to get very crowded in there. Second the idea you'll be pressed to get inside the door if you dont manage them a little differently. Even in those relatively small pots, you are going to have some monsters. Outdoor growing is definitely bigger than you may have planned on. Better to have to take a few cuttings here and there to make new plants with than miss a bug or mildew issue later on btw. Plus your air movement under the canopy may come into play for sure.
> 
> Play it by ear though. With enough sunshine a little crowding doesn't hurt.


Thanks guys,
Yea, I thought so. This long veg time ahead of me is something I am not used to.
Mazar, Godbud and afghan kush are going in the cab to flower out. 

Makes me think maybe I should remove the door and hang it to open out too. 





potpimp said:


> I started this thread only to get totally distracted by your greenhouse build, LOL. I gotta come back to this tomorrow when I have more time and play catch up.


Welcome bud, 
Grab a cup of coffee and your bowl, its a long read.


----------



## psari (Jun 21, 2010)

Didn't even notice the door opening in versus outward. Definitely easier to do it now while those plants can be nudged to make room for the deconstruction as needed. Those smart pots are pretty darn tough, but they dont come with handles on them for a reason I've been told. I've only torn a few but I think that had more to do with the abuse they had taken than the overall quality. If you really think you're going to have to mess with them like that a lot, consider caster platforms or something to move em around with. Might defeat the ground touching spaces you created though. Also might be too late to move them onto the platforms depending.


----------



## cutman (Jun 21, 2010)

yea bro it a big change, from making them flower to waiting on the sun to change for flower. long long long veg time. all summer, your use to short veg time, and making them flower. i dont think i could do it i want it now! lol. but come winter youll have monsters and monster flowers. but if your like me its time to flower lol


----------



## potpimp (Jun 21, 2010)

I spent today reading most of the rest of your build op and this one. Wow!!!! I am impressed!!! I enjoyed the vids too; very nice.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jun 21, 2010)

psari said:


> Didn't even notice the door opening in versus outward. Definitely easier to do it now while those plants can be nudged to make room for the deconstruction as needed. Those smart pots are pretty darn tough, but they dont come with handles on them for a reason I've been told. I've only torn a few but I think that had more to do with the abuse they had taken than the overall quality. If you really think you're going to have to mess with them like that a lot, consider caster platforms or something to move em around with. Might defeat the ground touching spaces you created though. Also might be too late to move them onto the platforms depending.


Yea I probably should have all of them touching the ground like that. I think it will keep the roots cooler in the hot days ahead. Maybe I can once I thin the heard. I really dont want to move them around a lot. Thanks for the info on the strength of those smart pots. Now I feel a little better about tugging on them. Good point about changing the door while I have room. I got it done but there was some damage to a plant. It could have been worse.



cutman said:


> yea bro it a big change, from making them flower to waiting on the sun to change for flower. long long long veg time. all summer, your use to short veg time, and making them flower. i dont think i could do it i want it now! lol. but come winter youll have monsters and monster flowers. but if your like me its time to flower lol


Yep, I am. Those three girls are going in the cab. Spread out the rest. I will have to post pone the Mazar grow I was planning.



potpimp said:


> I spent today reading most of the rest of your build op and this one. Wow!!!! I am impressed!!! I enjoyed the vids too; very nice.


Thanks pimp, You know how I roll, I haven't changed.
Sorry to hear about your outdoor troubles but you say you are going to fire up the old Stinkbud 9000? 
I would love to see that in action again. Great to have ya here man.




I went and got a second wall mount fan today and changed the door swing. I cut the nails with a sawsall and reversed the frame. It opens out now. The hinges are exposed though. I dont know, I'll think of something. 
I get a much better shot now. Check out Casey Jones. (the first one on the left) I had to add a stick she is growing so fast.










The fan that was up there is directly below now. It blows air in from the big vent on the bottom.
Next is to get my cab ready for the girls I am pulling out and then re arrange whats left.​


----------



## Dameon (Jun 21, 2010)

you rule! Now i am thinking of doin shit outdoors. Great idea!


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Jun 21, 2010)

really been loving your updates!!!

The window in the back might not be doing any good just open. Pulling fresh air in would be different. 

Could start a clone farm with what you have going!!!! Wouldnt mine a few myself !

Keep the updates coming.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jun 22, 2010)

Dameon said:


> you rule! Now i am thinking of doin shit outdoors. Great idea!


Go for it man, the sun is Free!



Hulk Nugs said:


> really been loving your updates!!!
> 
> The window in the back might not be doing any good just open. Pulling fresh air in would be different.
> 
> ...


Hey Nugs, Thanks, I have a lot of fun doing them.

That back window... ya know its more of an exhaust then an intake. I got a 1650 CFM fan on the opposite side blowing in but you gave me a great idea. A 10 in box fan would fit on that shelf there blowing hot air out. I'm gonna look for one tomorrow.

Clones, yea unfortunately I have 5 clones now. Damage from re-installing the door today but what are ya gonna do? 
I got 4 Blue Dream and a Blue Berry in my cloner now. I suppose I could start a clone farm. 
What should we call it, Rootitup clone farm? lol


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Jun 22, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Go for it man, the sun is Free!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm you are right your Sick fan is pull tons of fresh air BUT big but Hot air Rises does not go straight out the other side actually that would be bad for the plants cool on one side hot on the other. If that fan was set as a Intake Just like the other side that would be the best i would think, then all the hot air would go out the top vent setup. Could even setup the Fan on a thermometer when its to hot the AC kicks on and the fan shuts off. Depending on Air flow with the fan off it will still spin in the direction the air flow is greater.

Let Rootitup Start haha i am down bro would even come out visit swap homegrown even grab a clone or two if i could. Bluedream is always on the list love that strain when its done right.

Keep growing strong bro!, Need to get subbed on your indoor, i thought i was but i never see the updates grr let me go check.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jun 22, 2010)

That would work but your forgetting the bottom of the back wall is one giant intake, passive but its cooler air then the window side. thats the southern exposure and is warmer. If I blow in from that I think I would lose passive from the bottom. I was bored and drew this on paint.







Plus the oscillating fans, I didnt put them in the drawing but now you got a better idea. Thats where the warmer air is and by going out with it I draw more cold from below.​


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Jun 22, 2010)

Yep your right man forgot about your side wall passive intake. 

Getting the house dialed in, how are the temps reading now ?


----------



## cruzer101 (Jun 22, 2010)

Well we really haven't had real hot temps, Hit the mid 80"s thats about it. With just the window open its about 15° hotter in there. Now with the fans going I dropped that to about 5° hotter then outside. I think I will cover the floor with Styrofoam, that will reflect light and keep the bricks cooler and I can walk on it. If I take it out once a week or so for a day and let the sun bake it I could kill anything that starts to grow under there. Then sink an ice chest in the ground in front of the main intake and use Ice and dry ice to cool water that will be pumped through a copper coil in front of the intake. I figure if I seal the ice chest and use the dry ice too I can keep it cold for a week. I like to tweak on shit. I suppose I could just turn on the A/C lol


----------



## potpimp (Jun 22, 2010)

Man I thought you had clones! Did FDD give you some of his bushes? OMG, you're going to have to start flowing *soon*!! Those are looking so nice; I am so happy for you Cruzer. Yeah, I'll be firing up the Binford Tools Stinkbud 9000 - but I'm going to add another tube to it. I've got two gorgeous super lemon hazes that I'm just chomping at the bit to take some clones from. I've got some goodies coming in soon so I can do just that. I'm just so impressed with your grow!


----------



## cutman (Jun 22, 2010)

the only thing is he has to wait for mother nature to flower them plants. witch is down the road awhile


----------



## cutman (Jun 22, 2010)

arent the plant to big to go in the cabnet cruz?


----------



## cruzer101 (Jun 22, 2010)

potpimp said:


> Man I thought you had clones! Did FDD give you some of his bushes? OMG, you're going to have to start flowing *soon*!! Those are looking so nice; I am so happy for you Cruzer. Yeah, I'll be firing up the Binford Tools Stinkbud 9000 - but I'm going to add another tube to it. I've got two gorgeous super lemon hazes that I'm just chomping at the bit to take some clones from. I've got some goodies coming in soon so I can do just that. I'm just so impressed with your grow!


Ha I wish I could get some of his cuttings.
No man I got a gal who supplies clones to the local dispensaries. She has an amazing selection. I all of them but the blueberry from her as clones. The blueberry is from a fem seed. Actually the only one that survived. Here is a shot of the pkg.









I'll spare ya the gory details of how I killed them. So anyway I decided to put her out here. I had only topped her once. 
Next year will all plants will be from seed. Be sure to post a link here when you get your journal up.




cutman said:


> the only thing is he has to wait for mother nature to flower them plants. witch is down the road awhile





cutman said:


> arent the plant to big to go in the cabnet cruz?


Thats right man, this round its up to mother nature as to when the girls turn. I figure I got like 6 weeks more of veg. I figure they will double in size. I measured the plants I wanna put in the cab and they are 2 feet tall. 3 feet in the smartpots. 
After mounting that bathroom fan outside the top of the cab I got like 44 inches to the light so if I can fit the dam smartpots in there and they just grow the buds larger I think I will be fine. I can train them back away from the light for another 8 to ten inches if I need to. 

What I'm thinking is why bother, That Mazar looks ready now. God bud and that afghan just didnt make it. I go that route and I can start five clone grow in the cab in hydro. Sounds like a hell of a lot less work and I just happen to have five clones from yesterday when I fucked up with the door... I'm liking that idea more and more.


----------



## IAm5toned (Jun 22, 2010)

potpimp said:


> I'll be firing up the Binford Tools Stinkbud 9000 - _but I'm going to add another tube to it_.


lol... very tim tayloresque, to be adding another tube...


----------



## cutman (Jun 23, 2010)

im all most sertan you will be training them plant, but hey you know how i like to pull my plants down, it seems to give me more nice colas. i find my self wanting to bend all my plants. lol o and i have the same beans as you do there, havent grown them yet.


cruzer101 said:


> Ha I wish I could get some of his cuttings.
> No man I got a gal who supplies clones to the local dispensaries. She has an amazing selection. I all of them but the blueberry from her as clones. The blueberry is from a fem seed. Actually the only one that survived. Here is a shot of the pkg.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## manicgrown (Jun 23, 2010)

+ rep Just read through your gh build and read this one, AWESOME. The ladys look beautiful by the way
ps I love the videos!!


----------



## cruzer101 (Jun 23, 2010)

cutman said:


> im all most sertan you will be training them plant, but hey you know how i like to pull my plants down, it seems to give me more nice colas. i find my self wanting to bend all my plants. lol o and i have the same beans as you do there, havent grown them yet.


Oh yea, I see I'm gonna need to train them.
I'm thinking about topping them now about 3 nodes down and getting a screen.



manicgrown said:


> + rep Just read through your gh build and read this one, AWESOME. The ladys look beautiful by the way
> ps I love the videos!!


Thats a long read man, Thanks. 
Yea, Im getting better with the vids...


[youtube]RvLY4FeIk9U[/youtube]​


----------



## potpimp (Jun 23, 2010)

Oh yeah, and I'll be putting in a new Binford Tools P-4200 pump too; this baby puts out 4,200 gal/hr!  Arrrrr Arrrr Arrrr Arrrr Arrrr.


----------



## potpimp (Jun 23, 2010)

Love the video!!!


----------



## DenseBuds (Jun 23, 2010)

Nice! Is that your normal video camera just sitting on the ledge or did you get your security cameras going?


----------



## cruzer101 (Jun 23, 2010)

potpimp said:


> Oh yeah, and I'll be putting in a new Binford Tools P-4200 pump too; this baby puts out 4,200 gal/hr!  Arrrrr Arrrr Arrrr Arrrr Arrrr.
> 
> Love the video!!!






DenseBuds said:


> Nice! Is that your normal video camera just sitting on the ledge or did you get your security cameras going?


Thanks guys, just having a little fun with camera and Microsoft movie maker. Gotta love those fans though.

No man, I found my tripod for my camera. Thats that cannon power shot S2 IS I got a while back. 
I have decided on the security cams but haven't got them yet. Those will go in sometime next month. 
I need some cash, I'm not putting shit on a credit card again. They raised my rates.


I pulled out the Mazar and the Afghan White Widow. They are both in flower still so they are in my cab. I took three clones from God bud. Maybe I can get it right next time. The plant seems to have stopped doing anything and the leaf is twisted. Shes the twisted sister or something. It isnt worth flowering at this point and I dont think she is re-vegging. I dont know, I put her back where she was for now.​


----------



## Krash14 (Jun 23, 2010)

Cruzer, my bad havent looked at the thread lately.
Anyway, the plants look good man. They look awesome in the video with the leaves blowing around.
Security cameras are definatly a solid investment. Security is number 1.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jun 23, 2010)

I agree, things are really working out great, I cant stay out of it. 
Those fans were a great investment, they are on lowest setting too.


----------



## cutman (Jun 24, 2010)

i may half to tery the vidio thing . o and was that a gost with shade on and a ball cap lol


----------



## cruzer101 (Jun 24, 2010)

Mu ha ha ha! Who was that masked man? That was magic bro.
Actually the clip of me was a bit longer but I cut it back, guess I'm a little camera shy.

If you do take vids you need a place to host, thats gonna be public. 
I don't see any risk if you stay within the State laws. That may not be a good idea for some people.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jun 24, 2010)

Ok Now I see what I got to work with I re aranged them. When I took out the Afghan widow I felt the sand under the pot. I was very cool, I would guess its like 20° cooler. So I put Casey jones there and took out a few more bricks and sunk the last two into the soil. I'm pretty sure I have them where I want them now.


----------



## cutman (Jun 24, 2010)

yea i think your right so probly wont do it.


----------



## fffuuudesu (Jun 24, 2010)

im a bit confused about your statement, as well as how to phrase my questions... so forgive me for what im about to say...

"20 degrees.. casey jones... wait what? widow where... do what now? whats going on here? i feel [email protected]@"

heh, ya, sorry about that.

im guessin casey jones is in the pot, and you put her in the cooler spot because roots aint gettin out of there. are the other plants' spots warmer? 20degrees cooler here is 75 xD 

ya im an ass.. NO BEEF


----------



## cutman (Jun 24, 2010)

let me help ya. look at the pics he has there, you can see the grow bags are sitting on the sand not bricks, as the brick will be warmer than the sand, so he pulled some brick out and move some plants so they would be cooler,


----------



## cruzer101 (Jun 24, 2010)

Thats right, and the sand under the smartpot I removed is 20 degrees cooler then the top of the brick. Where the left row was. Maybe even more, big difference. The name of the plant I removed was Afghan Kush, I replaced it with a plant called Casey Jones. Second plant on the right. There ya go.


----------



## psari (Jun 24, 2010)

Good call on the cooler base. Active heat sink basically for the plant. Plus it is not a bad drain for extra water ta boot. Alway a concern with root health when the temps go up for sure. 

I had wondered why you only did one side in the beginning but figured it was some undisclosed experiment. Or it could have been more simple, as I often overlook that with this culture. Something like, "Uhg, why did I not do that on both sides? *shrug* Why did I remove them from that side again? Where are my pants!" -- humor, not a dig.


----------



## DUBS Doobious (Jun 24, 2010)

hey there.. I've been creepin in your thread for a while so I thought I would introduce myself. Nice greenhouse. what nutrients are you using? I'm very interested in having a greenhouse grow pretty soon.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jun 24, 2010)

psari said:


> Good call on the cooler base. Active heat sink basically for the plant. Plus it is not a bad drain for extra water ta boot. Alway a concern with root health when the temps go up for sure.
> 
> I had wondered why you only did one side in the beginning but figured it was some undisclosed experiment. Or it could have been more simple, as I often overlook that with this culture. Something like, "Uhg, why did I not do that on both sides? *shrug* Why did I remove them from that side again? Where are my pants!" -- humor, not a dig.


Ha! A bit of both really. 
Actually I built the greenhouse over the edge of my patio so the first eight feet or so on the left is still solid.
Heres a shot of the floor from my build journal: 







So I knew I had room for one in the back. I wanted to see what strain would get the largest and need it. Well, Bubba Kush won. Then I realized the Santa Cruz OG would fit in front of the patio so she went there and I slid the Blue Dream in the pot to the front on the patio.

Then I found my pants.



DUBS Doobious said:


> hey there.. I've been creepin in your thread for a while so I thought I would introduce myself. Nice greenhouse. what nutrients are you using? I'm very interested in having a greenhouse grow pretty soon.


Welcome DUBS,
Good luck with your grow, Im using Technaflora plant products, "Pura Vida" Grow and Bloom.
These were the nutrients used with the soil mix before with good results so I thought I would give them a try. 
No complaints so far.


----------



## psari (Jun 26, 2010)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. Now that makes sense. I didn't catch that in the pics at all. Thanks for that clarification.


----------



## fffuuudesu (Jun 26, 2010)

haha wow, now i feel even more like an idiot! good work! xD plus rep for it infact. ::falls over::


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jun 28, 2010)

just swingin by brotha. the ladies are veggin very nicely.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jun 29, 2010)

psari said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. Now that makes sense. I didn't catch that in the pics at all. Thanks for that clarification.





fffuuudesu said:


> haha wow, now i feel even more like an idiot! good work! xD plus rep for it infact. ::falls over::


Thanks guys.



BooMeR242 said:


> just swingin by brotha. the ladies are veggin very nicely.


Hey Boomer, I got a question for ya, How many time did you top your 09 widow grow?I been looking at some pics from your journal. 





​Looks like the size tripled from this point on.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jun 29, 2010)

OK, we are going into week 7 of veg. Temps come up to high 80's this week but now have cooled down some. 
I should be ok.

I am now watering about a gallon in the morning and 1/2 gallon at night. I started feeding once a week but thats up to three times a week at 800 PPM. I adjust the ph to 6.5 with the nutes but in between feedings the ph has been around 7.0

The girls in the back are larger and using more water then the smaller girls. The santa cruz og kush now has more room and has started to fill out. Casey jones is doing great too. Bubba Kush has slowed down some. maybe its the spot. The two blue dreams are perfect in size, My blue berry is getting pretty tall even having being topped before. The monster in the back that is growing just like a christmas tree is the blue Cheese.

Heres a vid:​[youtube]QFQ1w3Nz5co&hl=en_US&fs[/youtube]


.​


----------



## Integra21 (Jun 29, 2010)

Looking real good Cruzer.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jun 29, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i FIMmed once during veg (indoors under a T5) and just LST'd the branches to widen out the canopy. i used green twist ties to bend the main branch over and allow the auxins to shift and the growth explodes for the side shoots. then i tied those side shoots down and let it bush out. i had to harden off the bitches then did a transplant outside. the tomatoe cages def made the biggest diff. u WILL need support and it helped me LST at any heighth.

now that im indoors and messed with all topping mehtods, i like supercropping the most. way less maintance and monitoring when ure running multiple plants. but it ensures even growth on all side shoots. i know u know all this but just reviewing wat all i did to get those results.

theres a lot i did last years outdoor that i would change but thats the challenge in growing.

ur ladies are at a good heighth. have u topped or done anything to train them? just hope u dont stretch too much during flower when the soltice hits. 
id focus on a wide canopy (as wide as u can get without plants competing for space) and try to get like 6-8 main colas and trim off all the lower shit like u do with ur scrog. i had all crappy popcorn buds from middle plant down. the plants were crowded and shot up fast stretchin for sun. the first pic shows a good sized bush, then the second gets a little taller, then the last is just like a MJ plant on stilts. lol. my whole mentality was wrong; i thought go tall and grow long huge nugs, but didnt work that way. unless u have side lighting like vert bulbs then i wouldnt keep the bottom portion of the plants. 

also i know u mentioned the temps have been gettin 80+ (were similar weather) but last year my plants had to endure 100+ temps and didnt show too many issues. got a little droopy from not being watered over a vacation weekend. but they popped right bak after their drank.

are u doin RO water outside again? i think i remember seeing u hook it up and have a rez. wats ur water temp? jw


----------



## cruzer101 (Jun 29, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Looking real good Cruzer.


Thanks man.



BooMeR242 said:


> i FIMmed once during veg (indoors under a T5) and just LST'd the branches to widen out the canopy. i used green twist ties to bend the main branch over and allow the auxins to shift and the growth explodes for the side shoots. then i tied those side shoots down and let it bush out. i had to harden off the bitches then did a transplant outside. the tomatoe cages def made the biggest diff. u WILL need support and it helped me LST at any heighth.
> 
> now that im indoors and messed with all topping mehtods, i like supercropping the most. way less maintance and monitoring when ure running multiple plants. but it ensures even growth on all side shoots. i know u know all this but just reviewing wat all i did to get those results.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info man,

So you did your pruning before you hardened off. OK gotcha. 
No I haven't touched these girls yet but they are getting big and I am thinking about topping/training. I just dont want to cut off a few lowers and get a bunch more height. The big one in the back will need to be topped. 
Yea, I gotta think of this as a big cab grow. 

I do have a filter out there but not an R/O Its a sediment and charcoal filter. The res temps in the res run around 75° 
I am going too add an r/o after that filter for hydro grows but that wont be for a couple months.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jun 29, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Thanks man.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its def a lot of info but u know me; mr. ramble. haha

the filter should be cool. ure outdoors with a buffer so the plants wont trip too hard on a couple hundred ppms. jw about ur water temps cuz u know the importance of cold/cool water. my rez gets hot indoors as is with the room temp of 85. i could only imagine wat the water temp will be when its a hundie plus outdoors. ure greenhouse is more dialed then most indoor grows i see on here lol. so it wouldnt surprise me if u were throwin in a chiller. idk if itd really matter cuz i used straight tap water for my bitches and a homemade tea not knowin wtf i was really doin and they still produced just over a pound each.

for the heigth issue im sure u could just FIM all them and let the tops split and side growth shoot out and up to even the canopy with multiple colas. theyre still in veg and have enough time to recover and still grow bak strong before flower. i vegged for months outdoors cuz i wanted huge plants but i wouldve rather vegged for like 2 months instead of 3 months. it was sativa dom anyways so i guess itll depend which strain is dominant. 

but im thinkin maybe FIM now let it recover and supercrop the top main shoot to allow the side shoots to catch up and even out the canopy. maybe dont fim and just supercrop? if anything it will strentghen the main stalk when it heals (fatty knuckle stem) and will support itself better.

wat were u gonna do for flwoer support?


----------



## Someguy15 (Jun 29, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> its def a lot of info but u know me; mr. ramble. haha
> 
> the filter should be cool. ure outdoors with a buffer so the plants wont trip too hard on a couple hundred ppms. jw about ur water temps cuz u know the importance of cold/cool water. my rez gets hot indoors as is with the room temp of 85. i could only imagine wat the water temp will be when its a hundie plus outdoors. ure greenhouse is more dialed then most indoor grows i see on here lol. so it wouldnt surprise me if u were throwin in a chiller. idk if itd really matter cuz i used straight tap water for my bitches and a homemade tea not knowin wtf i was really doin and they still produced just over a pound each.
> 
> ...


 I would recommend http://www.discount-hydro.com/productdisp.php?pid=475&navid=14 for flower support, love them!


----------



## psari (Jun 29, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> I would recommend http://www.discount-hydro.com/productdisp.php?pid=475&navid=14 for flower support, love them!


Just a funny. No disrespect implied or intended. But I'm imagining a giant chaotic spiderweb with the number plants involved. "Honey! Get the shears, will ya!? I tripped and fell into those damn yo-yo's and I'm REALLY stuck!" 

Cages tend to work better with trees but I have to admit you do have a ceiling to tie off from so that is more of what appeals to you. Support is needed though.

If you are going to top out some plants you may want to get on that. You are going to get stretch of course during flowering to some degree and no sense battling with it at the last minute or having to clip during flowering. Especially if you have a temp drop to work from to help reduce shock right now. We're just beyond solstice and all that too. Lots of lore on when is best with the outdoor but right after matches many of the indoor flip schedules really. I've only had to top a few outdoor sativas just to make them easier to work with and never really thought about it. Just whacked em when they got too tall. So much easier to think about it and not use your gut over the Internet.

I would also consider leaving one non sativa dominant alone and untrained for the most part just to gauge the difference. Each micro climate is different outdoors, and quasi outdoor especially. It's a good tool for seeing what's what in my experience. That is of course, space and whimsy allowing. And totally just a suggestion. No implied "you should do this or you're an idiot" stuff here.

Still enjoying this virtual greenhouse immensely. Thanks, once again, for sharing.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jun 30, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> its def a lot of info but u know me; mr. ramble. haha
> 
> the filter should be cool. ure outdoors with a buffer so the plants wont trip too hard on a couple hundred ppms. jw about ur water temps cuz u know the importance of cold/cool water. my rez gets hot indoors as is with the room temp of 85. i could only imagine wat the water temp will be when its a hundie plus outdoors. ure greenhouse is more dialed then most indoor grows i see on here lol. so it wouldnt surprise me if u were throwin in a chiller. idk if itd really matter cuz i used straight tap water for my bitches and a homemade tea not knowin wtf i was really doin and they still produced just over a pound each.
> 
> ...


I dig the ramble, you can ramble on all ya want in my journal.

The res gets refilled twice a day from cold tap water thats gone through the filter so it dont have time to heat up much. But you are right, I do check the temp and its been cool enough. If it isn't I can just drain it out and fill it with cold water, only takes 3 min to fill up again. I do have a chiller I can use if I need it.

So you think I will be fine topping at this point, cool. I think Ill go ahead and clip about a foot off the tall one and try and fim the blueberry.
What do you think of the Kush strains, I dont think I need to do anything with them its just the two big ones, blue cheese and blue berry.

For flower supports I got all those exposed 2x4's man. Im gonna tie to those. I was thinking about running poultry fence all along the inside walls. Tacking it to the 2x4's and giving me several more tie points but also keeping the buds off the walls where they can heat up. Give me a couple go's at this and I will have the whole dam thing screened. LOL. 




Someguy15 said:


> I would recommend http://www.discount-hydro.com/productdisp.php?pid=475&navid=14 for flower support, love them!


Thanks for the link guy, They got some good stuff but Im gonna pass on the yo yo's



psari said:


> Just a funny. No disrespect implied or intended. But I'm imagining a giant chaotic spiderweb with the number plants involved. "Honey! Get the shears, will ya!? I tripped and fell into those damn yo-yo's and I'm REALLY stuck!"
> 
> Cages tend to work better with trees but I have to admit you do have a ceiling to tie off from so that is more of what appeals to you. Support is needed though.
> 
> ...


Thanks Psari, thats some good info. 
I dont know if you checked out my previous grows but I'm an indoor hydro grower. This three month veg thing is a lot of time for me. I knew we just went through our solstice and was wondering if I was too late. Sounds like I'm right on the money.

As far as plant support you are correct in assuming I will tie to the frame. It just may be a spiderweb but no yo yo's... safer that way, "honey I've fallen and I cant get up" Shit, I would never hear the end of it.


.


----------



## cutman (Jun 30, 2010)

dam cruzer those are going to be monster bud cant wait to see them in full flower. hellllllllllllllllllllll yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jul 1, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> I dig the ramble, you can ramble on all ya want in my journal.
> 
> The res gets refilled twice a day from cold tap water thats gone through the filter so it dont have time to heat up much. But you are right, I do check the temp and its been cool enough. If it isn't I can just drain it out and fill it with cold water, only takes 3 min to fill up again. I do have a chiller I can use if I need it.
> 
> ...



jw wat ur water temp was cuz i never checked when i started outdoors. but that temp should be good enough, no real reason to spend more money running the chiller i guess. outdoor always seems alot more resillant than indoors. i liked growin indoors and outdoors and would love to grow outdoors again but cuz security... cant. but incorportaing wat u learned indoors and outdoors togheter is a good hybrid of skills IMO.
just like PSARI said this info is all in my opinion and wat happened with those methods in my scenarios. 

but the kush strains and other pure indicas i would just leave.
i had forgotten soltice passed already so i would have to pass the cropping topic onto sumone that knows more about outdoors and the flower stretch. i dont want to suggest a topping method if ure already in flower. the plants wont heal or recover in time to produce the main tops u desire. u know this as well from indoors. so id rec researching how much longer u have of veg growth if any. 
to be on the complete safe side u can always LST (low stress train) the tops and side shoots to whervere u want them to go and still allow auxin horomones to shift to diff parts of the plant and still get sum smaller but strong tops.

if u search for Hodgegrown's journal hes got a huge outdoor grow but his support system is simple and effective. 2x4s like u mentioned but he builds like a box around the plants in raised beds for flower support. u could small scale his design or modify to ur needs. 

theres lots of diff materials ive seen for support;

-2x4s can b arranged to provide side support and make and overhead to hang support rope from but u already have a roof
-PVC piping could b modified for support and doesnt take up as much room and isnt heavy like the wood. u could easily run PVC over head from side to side or sum shit and tie up to that without gettin to spiderwebbed. 
-Rope can be string parralell to the plants and provide inner suuport and be out of ur way for the most part. in my outdoor grow if u look close ull see 10' tall 3" diameter PVC pipe that i stood vertical in the ground and drilled holes thru it for a quick ghetto support system. i just weaved the rope thru with no slack and it helped the plants kind of lean on each others distributed weight. 
-or go grab sum chicken wire or fencing material and use it however u want

knowing u im sure u can fix up sum crazy legit shit to resolve the support issue. im sure theres other peeps on here that can pitch in sum other ideas that will fit ur situation


----------



## psari (Jul 1, 2010)

True, actual "clipping" may not be the best this late. But with so many strains, you have to wait and see for pheno drift etc to even come close to predicting which would have needed it. I was thinking along the lines of (training or shaping) pre-flower training/LST/trimming. Should have been a wee bit more specific it seems. Least stress is always bending of course. The reduced stretch from doing that would probably work out in there. Only thing I cant dial in from armchair guessing would be any potential changes from flowering nute switch you might make. After mulling it some and going back over the last clip, you really only have like one or two plants with a potential height headache. Worse case, that top cola gets a little weird from bending over slightly or slightly smaller, but it beats losing it to rot/burn from touching that roof.

I think I was stuck on the idea you had less head space overall somehow. That and I'm used to the concept of people being butchers to outdoor plants. Amazingly resilient and all that.

Just was musing it over and figured I should mention my internal retraction and modified ideas. Hopefully without raising ire. But, as always, it is your call and trust your gut some with it. All the pics and video in the world cant tell me what those stems feel like when you move them, and all the other little things that make up knowing your garden. Like doing ties to the frame. I wouldn't want to do it that way, but after standing and moving around in that space for months I would probably have a different outlook on it.


----------



## fishern3 (Jul 2, 2010)

Nice grow Cruz! I have subbed


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jul 2, 2010)

glad to see u in hodges thread cruz. he and a the other guys that follow his grows know a shitload of outdoors. thats where i started and learned from themfor outdoors. theyll def lead u the rite way. like hodge and Nel mentioned, just bend and train the tops if ure worried about having to top sum.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 2, 2010)

cutman said:


> dam cruzer those are going to be monster bud cant wait to see them in full flower. hellllllllllllllllllllll yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Even if mine is bigger then yours?



BooMeR242 said:


> jw wat ur water temp was cuz i never checked when i started outdoors. but that temp should be good enough, no real reason to spend more money running the chiller i guess. outdoor always seems alot more resillant than indoors. i liked growin indoors and outdoors and would love to grow outdoors again but cuz security... cant. but incorportaing wat u learned indoors and outdoors togheter is a good hybrid of skills IMO.
> just like PSARI said this info is all in my opinion and wat happened with those methods in my scenarios.
> 
> but the kush strains and other pure indicas i would just leave. Iif u search for Hodgegrown's journal hes got a huge outdoor grow but his support system is simple and effective. 2x4s like u mentioned but he builds like a box around the plants in raised beds for flower support. u could small scale his design or modify to ur needs. theres lots of diff materials ive seen for support;
> ...


Thanks man, 
I had a different picture in mind when I started this grow and then I asked FDD how he prunes his plants and he said he dosent do it at all there is no need to. Well, I figured what the hell, and let them go. Now the lower branches are about 1/3 of the size of the stalk. Looking back now I think I should have removed them. I dont know, I'm in the sun right? I mean no need for an even canopy cause the sun will reach the lower stuff right?
I will know a lot more once this is done.



psari said:


> True, actual "clipping" may not be the best this late. But with so many strains, you have to wait and see for pheno drift etc to even come close to predicting which would have needed it. I was thinking along the lines of (training or shaping) pre-flower training/LST/trimming. Should have been a wee bit more specific it seems. Least stress is always bending of course. The reduced stretch from doing that would probably work out in there. Only thing I cant dial in from armchair guessing would be any potential changes from flowering nute switch you might make. After mulling it some and going back over the last clip, you really only have like one or two plants with a potential height headache. Worse case, that top cola gets a little weird from bending over slightly or slightly smaller, but it beats losing it to rot/burn from touching that roof.
> 
> I think I was stuck on the idea you had less head space overall somehow. That and I'm used to the concept of people being butchers to outdoor plants. Amazingly resilient and all that.
> 
> Just was musing it over and figured I should mention my internal retraction and modified ideas. Hopefully without raising ire. But, as always, it is your call and trust your gut some with it. All the pics and video in the world cant tell me what those stems feel like when you move them, and all the other little things that make up knowing your garden. Like doing ties to the frame. I wouldn't want to do it that way, but after standing and moving around in that space for months I would probably have a different outlook on it.


Thats true however I do value your armchair opinion, these girls are extremely healthy. There stocks look like they will have no trouble supplying the nutrients later in flower. I may have to pinch them to bend them. The leaf maintains a nice rich green color, the only time I saw any light green was before I started feeding and that was mostly the new growth.. I have removed 2 yellow leaves from the bottom of two different plants, thats it. 

Oh I have buchered them indoors too, top, fim, supper cropped, LST, SCROG the works. However indoors I have control of the lighting. I would veg to about a foot, top, veg for another couple weeks tieing them down to a screen and then flip to 12/12. tieing them for another couple weeks while they stretched then let them go. Im just not sure when I will get the stretch, I assume it will be the first couple weeks of August. Thats when I get 14 hours of daylight or less but about 7 or 8 hours of direct sunlight. 



fishern3 said:


> Nice grow Cruz! I have subbed


Welcome fisherman, 
Kick back, toss in your line and spark up!



BooMeR242 said:


> glad to see u in hodges thread cruz. he and a the other guys that follow his grows know a shitload of outdoors. thats where i started and learned from themfor outdoors. theyll def lead u the rite way. like hodge and Nel mentioned, just bend and train the tops if ure worried about having to top sum.


Yea, I'm leaning that way. 
Maybe I will make a custom screen with like 4 inch holes I can reach up through and tie them back to it. 
Run it from from to back right down the middle.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 2, 2010)

I went and move them today and learned something.

The way I got the watering going is through a 1/4 in tube shoved about 2 inches in the soil. Its been feeding them alright but it hasn't packed the soil like top watering does. So people who have trouble with aeration this is the answer. In my case the soil is plenty aerated and I feel I need more compacting so the roots have a firmer grip. I am going to top water each of them a couple times to pack the soil some.

Now the three on the right are about three feet apart and the left side are 16 inches apart and staggered between the right side better for LST.









I'm seeing a trace of spider mites on the blue dream, some lower leaf is speckled so I'm gonna top water and release more lady bugs. Then I figure I will put sand on top of the soil to help keep out other pests.


----------



## cutman (Jul 2, 2010)

" Even if mine is bigger then yours?" not what she said, lol hell yea bro. these last six i have in veg, im going to let them go alittle longer, then (lst) them. figure ill just keep bending them till there done.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 2, 2010)

Looks like thats the ticket bro. LST. When I moved the blueberry I saw some small roots in the sand under the smart pot that went through into the dirt. They snapped off and she isn't to happy about it so I'm gonna give her a couple days to recover before I do the big bend. I top watered her with a couple gallons of 600 ppm ph 6,8 water and opened up the center of her a bit though.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jul 2, 2010)

im down for watever plan u come up with cruz. im sure itll work either way but this is more of a trial round. i mean every first round is. runnin diff strains is always hard to judge. i think ull be fine either way and will turn great product. ill be makin a weekend run up to nor cal to tour a medical warehouse for inspiration, mite have to swing by and check out ur cute dollhouse


----------



## northeastern lights (Jul 2, 2010)

Everything looking good bro, full steam ahead. Might have to put an addition on the greenhouse for next year.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 3, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> im down for watever plan u come up with cruz. im sure itll work either way but this is more of a trial round. i mean every first round is. runnin diff strains is always hard to judge. i think ull be fine either way and will turn great product. ill be makin a weekend run up to nor cal to tour a medical warehouse for inspiration, mite have to swing by and check out ur cute dollhouse


Yea like you say first round is trial and error. All diferent strains and all. I can tell you this, Blue Dream is a keeper alright. In both regular pot and smart pot that plant has filled out real nice. 

Weekend run to no cali? That would be cool man. 
Anytime after next week, cause I'm gonna be at the lake. Shoot me a PM with a date. 
Hey, I wouldnt mind taking a ride and checking out a medical warehouse myself.



northeastern lights said:


> Everything looking good bro, full steam ahead. Might have to put an addition on the greenhouse for next year.


Thanks man, Like they say "ya never slow down ya never get old" 
(can't get that song outta my head) Addition huh? I like your thinking.


----------



## IAm5toned (Jul 3, 2010)

this is one badass grow, but im wondering what he can do after he gets it dialed in, one can only imagine!
glad too see things worked out so nicely cruz!


----------



## DUBS Doobious (Jul 3, 2010)

Girls are lookin' mighty fine my friend.


----------



## northeastern lights (Jul 4, 2010)

DUBS Doobious said:


> Girls are lookin' mighty fine my friend.


Dubs nice avatar bro + rep. Where the hell did you get that?


----------



## slabhead (Jul 5, 2010)

reminds me of gorillaz



The greenhouse is rocking cruzer 

"I feel summer creeping in..."


----------



## qazwers1 (Jul 5, 2010)

You da man cruzer, ladies looking good as always. Can't believe the roots are already growing out the bottom of those smart pots.


----------



## IAm5toned (Jul 5, 2010)

so cruz, things are looking _awesome, _as expected, but what are your plans for next round?
going to continue strain shopping, so to speak? or are you going to try and maximize one strain and run with it for a bit?
not trying to be nosy, i just find myself thinking, 'what would i do if i had such a pimpin greenhouse in my backyard?' everytime i perv your thread, lol!
so curiosity finally killed the cat and i had to ask.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 5, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> OK, we are going into week 7 of veg. Temps come up to high 80's this week but now have cooled down some.
> I should be ok.
> 
> I am now watering about a gallon in the morning and 1/2 gallon at night. I started feeding once a week but thats up to three times a week at 800 PPM. I adjust the ph to 6.5 with the nutes but in between feedings the ph has been around 7.0
> ...


fuckin awesome cruzer!! I'm so envious of you. they look really good.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 5, 2010)

IAm5toned said:


> this is one badass grow, but im wondering what he can do after he gets it dialed in, one can only imagine!
> glad too see things worked out so nicely cruz!



Thanks man, Getting all this imput from you guys really helps me dial this in. Your choice, the Santa cruz OG looks like it will be the perfect size plant for in here. Shes not as tall as the others but bushy without topping. Once I see her finish I will know for sure. Heres a pic I took today for ya.










DUBS Doobious said:


> Girls are lookin' mighty fine my friend.


Thanks man.



northeastern lights said:


> Dubs nice avatar bro + rep. Where the hell did you get that?





slabhead said:


> reminds me of gorillaz
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dam, I just got that song out of my head... now its back. LOL No biggie. 
Thanks man.



qazwers1 said:


> You da man cruzer, ladies looking good as always. Can't believe the roots are already growing out the bottom of those smart pots.


Yea, I think it has to do with the way I am watering this round but before the grow when I was looking at pots I read nurserys use these to grow 6 foot tall plants in the ground, when they take the pots out of the ground to sell the plant I think it was like 85% of the rootball stayed in the smart pot giving the plant a much better shot at the transplant. But that means 15% loss so I figured some will get down there but the majority of the drain of nutrients from the soil will be the soil in the smartpots. I would rather replace the soil in the smart pots then to pull out all the bricks and turn over the soil. Kinda a raised bed deal.



IAm5toned said:


> so cruz, things are looking _awesome, _as expected, but what are your plans for next round?
> going to continue strain shopping, so to speak? or are you going to try and maximize one strain and run with it for a bit?
> not trying to be nosy, i just find myself thinking, 'what would i do if i had such a pimpin greenhouse in my backyard?' everytime i perv your thread, lol!
> so curiosity finally killed the cat and i had to ask.


Im glad you did. I have been thinking about it and would like some input.

I figure mid August I start 12 clones in my cab and start vegging for winter harvest in soil, Those go in when I harvest these girls. I start flowering those in the green house I start 12 more in the cab for spring harvest. Once they are out of the cab I switch back to hydro and I think I can get two grows in before I need the veg space for the next round in the green house.

What Im not sure about is if I can go from clone to a nice bushy plant ready to flower in two months in soil grow. I want to top twice or try uncle bens method to keep them manageable in the cab (about 20 inches tall and 15 wide in a one gallon smart pot) and maximize the flowering potential. I think its doable.



Dr. Greenhorn said:


> fuckin awesome cruzer!! I'm so envious of you. they look really good.


Hell ya bro, I look Casey right in the eyes now, well if she had eyes.




Its time to start with the first line of defence. I went and got two no pest strips and shot the bottoms of the girls with Organiside. Then sprayed insectiside around the outside of the green house. I walked out there the next day and found about 12 dead bugs on the bricks. They looked like roaches to me. My bud said they could be Japanese beetles but they look one color to me. More like an American Cock roach. I read those dont eat plants though... weird.

Anyway, I top fed them with a pitcher, 2 gallons each 800 ppms ph 6.5
the soil sank in some so I am going to top off the containers with more and put a layer of washed sand on the top. That should help compact the soil some.

Now I got three plants on the back wall.
The big girl, Blue Cheese:​






The Blueberry:







And Boomers Blue Dream I damaged but is coming along.







Does Blue dream, the one in the pot had the most spidermites so I took her outside a couple days ago and hit her twice with organiside real good. Shes ready to go back now.







First one on the left is Casey Jones.







.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jul 5, 2010)

why would u hurt my lady? baha im sure she will recover just fine. shit is lookin great tho man. cant wait to see them in flower


----------



## potpimp (Jul 5, 2010)

Man those are sooooo beautiful. I can only imagine how good it smells in there!!


----------



## psari (Jul 5, 2010)

Even there, roaches come in different flavors. They are rather diverse of course. You want to keep in mind that there are varieties that will eat plant materials in loose soil and lay eggs there, etc. Most commonly they can be found in leaf piles and other compost like beddings. They look similar to what some people call waterbugs (common named due to their presence becoming a nuisance after rainy periods or high ground water saturations), but can be a real problem. For that matter they are really closely related, hence the similarity. Both live in similar conditions. One is more destructive than the other. Smaller than the more common roach of course. Roaches as a whole are part of an ecosystem and come with the planet. You've moved those planters around enough so I dont have to mention the idea that is where you are likely to find pest problems; underneath the planters. When you swap stuff out/switch out, definitely treat liberally that substrate/sand to help reduce any incursion of course. One of the reasons you see other greenhouses using raised platforms and the like is to help not only with working on the plants but to control problems like these. Personally I dont think you need to go that far, but you want to hedge your bets none the less. Besides you are already seeing those pots do their thing with the roots. No sense going for 100% isolation unless it is a closed ecosystem setup.

Not trying for doom and gloom, just something to keep in mind when you are running raised beds and planters. Sounds like you are well on top of it, but I had to chime in one the weirdness factor of "roaches" that I found shocking a while back. The idea of going 100% organic, no kill off of anything has its drawbacks. In my case it was being swarmed by the little buggers who were eating a compost pile. And then noticing they were literally "everywhere." On me, in my plant beds, etc. After the horror factor, I got to see there was damage directly from them. Researched it etc. Not that common an issue, but I have a weird respect now for their place in the world.

Speaking of pests, I hope you have those mites well under control. Crossing my fingers for ya. Wish you had a setup to isolate that one lady a little longer to be sure. Classic greenhouse headache. "Crap, now I need another one!" Never enough space.

One other side thought just on future strain selection I guess. If you come up with a winner or winners, I hope you can do a clone farm to help control the traits. Anymore the amount of pheno drift from seed batches and the like makes it really hard to be sure you are going to get the same results. That and 1/2 the crosses have such a muddled history you never know what reverse traits or dominant genetics will take over of course. That's been a real headache I see people fighting with from even the best breeders. Especially since this isn't massive scale clone/mother setup should be less problematic. The idea being in the long run for a quality/quantity maximizer from the space. I'm sure you've mulled that over, but it never hurts to hear it from other people in my book.

Just more food for thought. Keep up the good work.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 5, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> why would u hurt my lady? baha im sure she will recover just fine. shit is lookin great tho man. cant wait to see them in flower


It was the fan man. I hung that floor fan above her, I just wedged it in there, it felt solid but when we reversed the door it fell and took of a couple branches in the back. I just rotated her so most the growth is facing outwards.



potpimp said:


> Man those are sooooo beautiful. I can only imagine how good it smells in there!!


It is getting musky when I check on them in the mornings.



psari said:


> Even there, roaches come in different flavors. They are rather diverse of course. You want to keep in mind that there are varieties that will eat plant materials in loose soil and lay eggs there, etc. Most commonly they can be found in leaf piles and other compost like beddings. They look similar to what some people call waterbugs (common named due to their presence becoming a nuisance after rainy periods or high ground water saturations), but can be a real problem. For that matter they are really closely related, hence the similarity. Both live in similar conditions. One is more destructive than the other. Smaller than the more common roach of course. Roaches as a whole are part of an ecosystem and come with the planet. You've moved those planters around enough so I dont have to mention the idea that is where you are likely to find pest problems; underneath the planters. When you swap stuff out/switch out, definitely treat liberally that substrate/sand to help reduce any incursion of course. One of the reasons you see other greenhouses using raised platforms and the like is to help not only with working on the plants but to control problems like these. Personally I dont think you need to go that far, but you want to hedge your bets none the less. Besides you are already seeing those pots do their thing with the roots. No sense going for 100% isolation unless it is a closed ecosystem setup.
> 
> Not trying for doom and gloom, just something to keep in mind when you are running raised beds and planters. Sounds like you are well on top of it, but I had to chime in one the weirdness factor of "roaches" that I found shocking a while back. The idea of going 100% organic, no kill off of anything has its drawbacks. In my case it was being swarmed by the little buggers who were eating a compost pile. And then noticing they were literally "everywhere." On me, in my plant beds, etc. After the horror factor, I got to see there was damage directly from them. Researched it etc. Not that common an issue, but I have a weird respect now for their place in the world.
> 
> ...


That it is, Thanks for the info on the roaches, Maybe a bit more then I care to know but still good info, as for the spidermites The hot shot pest strip has worked for me in the past but it was indoor and I smelled it often and got sick. I dont think that will happen out there. The Active ingredient is: 18.6% Dichlorvos, 

I dont know about a clone farm but have rooted a few in my little cloner. The blueberry and three God bud. Im gonna get something going, I just dont know what yet. Thing is I have access to several strains of clones so I am thinking about just a flat out flower operation aside from the one long veg during the summer.


Thanks for your input guys.​


----------



## soohighrightnow (Jul 5, 2010)

are them white things for mesquitos?? they kill anything else??


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 5, 2010)

Yea, Im sure they will. 
The deal is they are made for indoors when people are not there to keep bugs out. 
It will make you sick so its not good to use where you hang out. I got them at Lowes heres a pic of the package:







The label says it kills all kinds of bugs incuding spider mites and is good for 4 months. Use one unit for 12x12 room but thats with doors and windows closed so I got two and I will replace every grow.

For flying insects I would try the yellow sticky ones first.


----------



## cutman (Jul 5, 2010)

wow dude that all i can say is wow. monsters. those baby are going to need help standing up when they bud. your looking at monster yields. thats just alsome cruz, very happy for ya. what happen to my plant, did it go into the cabnet? and how long do we half to wait for the light to change were you live,


----------



## fffuuudesu (Jul 5, 2010)

did ya top that blueberry?


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 6, 2010)

They're turning into beasts.


----------



## DoeEyed (Jul 6, 2010)

Aw, it would have to be my pick giving you the most headache, lol. They look great Cruzer, man I can't believe how big they are getting!


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 6, 2010)

cutman said:


> wow dude that all i can say is wow. monsters. those baby are going to need help standing up when they bud. your looking at monster yields. thats just alsome cruz, very happy for ya. what happen to my plant, did it go into the cabnet? and how long do we half to wait for the light to change were you live,


Hey bud, Yea the girls that are left are turning into some kind of Amazon bitches. I gotta do something quick or I will run out of room. So yesterday I went out and found some nylon fencing for a screen. The holes were to small but after a couple hours of cutting I made them bigger.








I will get this in this afternoon, I figure I will mount it at about 5 foot and feed the girls through it and tie back to it. This should also help support the stems when they start to flower. I should have done this a couple weeks ago. This is the first round so I dont really know when they will start flowering but my best guess is in about 4 to 6 weeks.


Sorry about your girl, Afghan Widow. She turned into one of the three twisted sisters I got outta this, Yea she went into the cab with the Mazar a couple weeks ago but still she hasnt done anything, same with the Mazar. All twisted up and stuck half in flower. I may end up just tossing them like I had to do with the God bud.



fffuuudesu said:


> did ya top that blueberry?



Yes, I topped it when it was young. I was going to continue to top and use it as a mother indoors but then changed my mind. Thats the only one that has been topped so far.



Integra21 said:


> They're turning into beasts.


I hear ya man. I't sort of overwhelming standing next to them. Something I'm sure I will get used to though. You know I did have to pull the God bud but I got three of her clones rooted in my small cab for another try in hydro. I think it was the super thrive I used, I read some strains react differently to it. Funny thing, the cuttings look like they are in week 4 of flower and they rooted, the blue dream that still in full veg hasn't and they been there for two weeks now.

Heres a shot,









.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 6, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> Aw, it would have to be my pick giving you the most headache, lol. They look great Cruzer, man I can't believe how big they are getting!


Hey stranger, you must have posted while I was composing, Good to see ya.
Your girl is doing just great, no worries, i'm just babying her cause I can.


----------



## cutman (Jul 6, 2010)

may it rip. i would still like to see you fill one of those cabnets up with auto. so i can compair the yeilds from soil to hydro. i promise you wont be disapointed bro. nice bud in half the time.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 6, 2010)

sent ya a PM.


----------



## DenseBuds (Jul 7, 2010)

Pretty solid looking roots there on the ones that did root.


----------



## Danielsgb (Jul 7, 2010)

Dear God, WOW. So nice in there.
Daniels


----------



## Jorge Bush (Jul 8, 2010)

Mr. Cruzer I just spent like six hours reading your build and grow for the GH. Like everyone else I am Green with envy. Just wanted to say hi, and thank you for sharing this beautiful thing you got here. + rep + scribed


----------



## vairocks (Jul 8, 2010)

i spent abt like 2 hrs..  watchin piks...n readin some...i m amazed man...simplicity at its best....along with ur ideas n creativity d whole ur work is an oustanding 1 indeed....i loved it....curently goin thru ur cabinet grow....cheers mate !..rep+


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 8, 2010)

DenseBuds said:


> Pretty solid looking roots there on the ones that did root.


Hey Dense, No kidding, Someguys choice, the Blue Cheese is almost seven feet tall now and has a monster stalk! I read it was a medium height plant...WTF is medium, I figured 6 foot.



Danielsgb said:


> Dear God, WOW. So nice in there.
> Daniels


 Yea they really like this setup. Everything is growing beyond my expectations.



Jorge Bush said:


> Mr. Cruzer I just spent like six hours reading your build and grow for the GH. Like everyone else I am Green with envy. Just wanted to say hi, and thank you for sharing this beautiful thing you got here. + rep + scribed


Hi Mr Bush, Thanks for taking the time to go through my journals. I know its not an quick read. I share my grows and ask for comments to become a better grower but sometimes it gets old. Its comments like yours that keeps me here. 
You're welcome and untill you can do it yourself you can grow vicariously through my journals.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 8, 2010)

vairocks said:


> i spent abt like 2 hrs..  watchin piks...n readin some...i m amazed man...simplicity at its best....along with ur ideas n creativity d whole ur work is an oustanding 1 indeed....i loved it....curently goin thru ur cabinet grow....cheers mate !..rep+


Thanks buddy, there is a lot of good stuff in my cabinet grows. Any questions let me know. Enjoy!

BTW that a bad ass avatar ya got there, 






​ 

Cool Man.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 8, 2010)

OK so I chickened out with the net. I know I will mess something up doing it so late in the game so I used some clothesline. Heres a couple shots:








We will see how it goes but I am thinking I can run the big one in the back right up the middle


I got the blueberry tied back now. I folded the largest top (super cropping) and pointed it to the back. 









To give it more support I tied the right side back to the frame.










The other blue dream is back in the house.










.​


----------



## cutman (Jul 8, 2010)

wow!!!!! brother them babys are going to hit the roof before flower. how i would love to stand in the middle at full bloom. lol bad ass my friend.


----------



## ran4it2 (Jul 8, 2010)

wow i havent looked at your plants for awhile and jesus christ they are huge now!! its like a jungle in there!!!
think your gonna run into any problems when you flower? space wise


----------



## CabinetBuds (Jul 8, 2010)

SHEESH!! Amazing!!


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 8, 2010)

cutman said:


> wow!!!!! brother them babys are going to hit the roof before flower. how i would love to stand in the middle at full bloom. lol bad ass my friend.


 ya not sure what to do about that yet. dam things will start growing out the vent, cant have that. But its gonna be bad ass alright. gonna see if I can keep a walkway through the middle.



ran4it2 said:


> wow i havent looked at your plants for awhile and jesus christ they are huge now!! its like a jungle in there!!!
> think your gonna run into any problems when you flower? space wise


Yea, Its been pretty much a natural grow, no pruning up to this point. Only a couple are getting out of control a bit. I'm hoping by tieing them down some I will have enough space. Ha! I can never have enough space.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 8, 2010)

CabinetBuds said:


> SHEESH!! Amazing!!


Lets see if I can keep it under control...


----------



## DenseBuds (Jul 8, 2010)

Oh wow! Man, you are going to need a fucking machete soon.


----------



## AudiA6Driver (Jul 9, 2010)

you should just make a cloner with like 40 sites then you could trim back a little and have a shit ton of clones lol


----------



## vairocks (Jul 9, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Thanks buddy, there is a lot of good stuff in my cabinet grows. Any questions let me know. Enjoy!
> 
> BTW that a bad ass avatar ya got there,
> 
> ...


thank u 4 ur apreciation...o man i shud realy tel u smth....smday i m goin to get a greenhouse like u....luk at those plants luk at d atmosphere u got....as if both r realy ment 4 each other... anywz dude happy growin...

grow wit power !


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 9, 2010)

DenseBuds said:


> Oh wow! Man, you are going to need a fucking machete soon.


 No shit man, I bet it will more then double in size. Im gonna need to take some lower stuff but I am waiting to see what I got come flower.



AudiA6Driver said:


> you should just make a cloner with like 40 sites then you could trim back a little and have a shit ton of clones lol


 True, but to tell you the truth I turned down a free 40 site ez cloner cause I felt it was to big for my setup. I got a small one, eight site cloner thats enough for me. I am staying within the legal limits.



vairocks said:


> thank u 4 ur apreciation...o man i shud realy tel u smth....smday i m goin to get a greenhouse like u....luk at those plants luk at d atmosphere u got....as if both r realy ment 4 each other... anywz dude happy growin...
> 
> grow wit power !


More power to you buddy, and better luck with your next grow. ( I checked out your journal) 
Ya know, if your trying to grow autos you should check out cutmans journals. _*LINK*_ 
Hes got it down man. got his own strain and everything.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 9, 2010)

So today I went out there to check on my handywork from yesterday and saw the smallest plant, the santa cruz og kush, was growing real close together but to short to tie to the line so I thought of that net I cut all those holes in and the left over pieces and got an idea:









I took the little cross that were left over and notched them then fit them between the base of a stem and the stalk to spread the branches out a bit.









I just did a few lower branches but you can see the difference. 

Before:








After:








I am gonna wait a day or two and see if they hold up. 
If they do I will do the upper branches.​


----------



## fffuuudesu (Jul 10, 2010)

haha nice.


----------



## Danielsgb (Jul 10, 2010)

Dear God the ingenuity of Stoners never ceases to amaze me. That seems to help spread your girl. Nice
Daniels


----------



## IAm5toned (Jul 10, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> So today I went out there to check on my handywork from yesterday and saw the smallest plant, the santa cruz og kush, was growing real close together but to short to tie to the line so I thought of that net I cut all those holes in and the left over pieces and got an idea:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha! cruzen thats awesome....

you stumbled on a technique that apple growers have been using (and closely guarding) for about a cpl hundred years....
i would have never thought to do it on my own, +rep

'You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to cruzer101 again.' lame  you deserve it!


----------



## gumball (Jul 11, 2010)

something to hold them legs open so you cn really get into it!!


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 11, 2010)

Ha!

Thanks guys, Apple trees huh? 
Well I'll tell ya what, Its works pretty good with these girls, Check it out the next day:








I think she likes it. Im gonna do the upper branches too.


As for the taller girls I supper cropped the blueberry and tied her down. Heres a closeup of the bend.








So here we are Week 8 of veg. 
Figured it was time to cut away some of the lower growth, some stems were just too long to cut off so i stripped them back a bit. The soil packed a little so I topped off with more of my soil mix and filled the smartpots to the top. They all look real healthy, I havent seen any other insects. Feeding 800PPM every couple days. I added two more seven inch black fans, swapped them with the lower double window fan and stuck that in the window. I got lots more training to do. 









Heres a vid.​[youtube]y10xFryjZeo&hl=en&fs[/youtube]​ 

.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 11, 2010)

uh.... running out of room, time to thin a little


----------



## gumball (Jul 11, 2010)

thats an f'ing jungle!!! i bet you cant see your air conditioner any more!!! have you had to use that thing at all?


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 11, 2010)

theloadeddragon said:


> uh.... running out of room, time to thin a little


Thanks for keeping an eye on this dragon I know your an experienced outdoor grower and I value your opinion.
From what you see and know about pruning would you say I would be better off topping that monster in the back? 
Sounds like it. what do you think, like take a foot off and top the side ones too?



gumball said:


> thats an f'ing jungle!!! i bet you cant see your air conditioner any more!!! have you had to use that thing at all?


Ha!

No I can still see it... barely. 
Haven't used it though, I planed on using it later in flower. When I do I will have to move some branches thats for sure.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 11, 2010)

I would pinch the utmost tops, in two separate sessions over the next three of four weeks, and tie over and down to the frame of the greenhouse (start at center shot 11 second into video, to the sides of and above your AC), and train it along the walls of the greenhouse from there. Learned trick from previous greenhouse grow . From there your shoots will grow out and in, and still have room for some flower stretching.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 11, 2010)

you can weigh the branches of the other plants down so they hang lower by using fishing weights


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 11, 2010)

theloadeddragon said:


> I would pinch the utmost tops, in two separate sessions over the next three of four weeks, and tie over and down to the frame of the greenhouse (start at center shot 11 second into video, to the sides of and above your AC), and train it along the walls of the greenhouse from there. Learned trick from previous greenhouse grow . From there your shoots will grow out and in, and still have room for some flower stretching.
> 
> you can weigh the branches of the other plants down so they hang lower by using fishing weights


Gotcha, I was going to try and run it down the center but that would deprive the others of light, along the back wall sounds much better. I can see it now. Taking just the tips is succession will fill the area with shoots. Then I train the blueberry back towards the corner. Glad I didn't hack it off.

Fishing weights, ya know, I tried them a while back in a smaller grow before I used a screen. Forgot about that.

Thanks man, I figured I needed to do something but wasn't sure how much veg time I had left.


----------



## psari (Jul 11, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> ... I figured I needed to do something but wasn't sure how much veg time I had left.


Time enough of course. Just like your indoor, sometimes you have to whip those girls into shape. Better exposure, air flow, etc. Especially if you get some large flowers causing all the lean and such. Rather be aggressive now though to set them up as best as seems fitting. But that is why they call it Low Stress. Just shaping, not breaking.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 13, 2010)

OK, I started looking at other things I can do to help the girls and found a post on building a sulfur burner.
Heres the link to the DIY build. *LINK*

Some pics of what I did.







cut a hole in the bottom of one can and then removed the bottom and saved the piece.







Mounted a socket in the bottom of the second can























The first can goes on top







Took that piece and put it back inside







put some screws in there to hold it in place.























Put a strap around a soup can to hold the sulfur.














I used a 100w green bulb.















There ya have it, took about 15 min. I know its not pretty but it will work.
Now I need to find some sulphur.​


----------



## potpimp (Jul 13, 2010)

Try your local pharmacy.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 13, 2010)

psari said:


> Time enough of course. Just like your indoor, sometimes you have to whip those girls into shape. Better exposure, air flow, etc. Especially if you get some large flowers causing all the lean and such. Rather be aggressive now though to set them up as best as seems fitting. But that is why they call it Low Stress. Just shaping, not breaking.


Good point. be aggressive now.
Thanks man.



potpimp said:


> Try your local pharmacy.


Will do, thanks.


----------



## gumball (Jul 13, 2010)

What's the sulfur burner do?


----------



## IAm5toned (Jul 13, 2010)

potpimp said:


> Try your local pharmacy.


 yep...... good place to get epsom salt too, for making cal-mag


----------



## IAm5toned (Jul 13, 2010)

gumball said:


> What's the sulfur burner do?


kills/repels bugs, and generates CO2


----------



## gumball (Jul 13, 2010)

Will it work for the BBQ pit out back?! Damn mosquitos and gnats are terrible in NC!! I would make one if that worked!!


----------



## Someguy15 (Jul 13, 2010)

gumball said:


> Will it work for the BBQ pit out back?! Damn mosquitos and gnats are terrible in NC!! I would make one if that worked!!


 Doubtful you need space to contain it. You could get a bug fogger to use around the area if it's really out of control.


----------



## psari (Jul 13, 2010)

Though most people use it mainly for mildew control. Not arguing over efficacy with other pests, just clarifying.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 13, 2010)

IAm5toned said:


> yep...... good place to get epsom salt too, for making cal-mag


Really, so like how do you make CalMag?



psari said:


> Though most people use it mainly for mildew control. Not arguing over efficacy with other pests, just clarifying.


Yes, Thats what I understand, primarily for the mildew but I hear it helps control the mites too.That blue dream I put back still has some mites. I think they came from the pot.
Its the only plant that has them so far and the only plant in a used pot. I had something in it before and dumped out that soil but didnt rinse out the pot before putting in the new soil. So today I poured about an inch of washed sand on top of the soil in the pot. Hopefully that helps.

I was looking into purchasing a sulfer burner just to be ready and found the DIY on the net. I realized I had everything here and made one. Well, we will see how it goes.​


----------



## IAm5toned (Jul 13, 2010)

if you have really hard water like 400ppm or higher out of the tap, add 1/4 teaspoon of epsom salt (magnesium sulfate) per gallon to make your own version of cal-mag.
without a decent water analysis, its hard to know if you have enough calcium dissolved in your tap water, but adding Mg is alwyas good during flower, but if there isnt enough cal, the Mg wont get absorbed. the idea behind cal mag, most of us know, is that the calcium acts as a ph buffer, so that the Mg and other micronutes can be absorbed, instead of being locked up due to ph issues. most of the cal a plant uses is during veg, it uses a little during flower, but it really burns the Mg during flower, so either way, its going to be a minor improvement. 
with all fets and nutes, start out slow, mebbe on just one plant before treating the whole op.


----------



## psari (Jul 13, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Really, so like how do you make CalMag?


/edit based on RO or low PPM water. Obviously your source water affects these recipes quite a bit. 

Well epson salt is magnesium sulfate. Everyone seems to have a different ratio for this but roughly 1 teaspoon per gallon.

Calcium sources ... I found for this just getting calcium nitrate from green light or similar was actually cheap enough. Though if you go through enough eggs, you can get your water source enriched with the boil and steep method. Or pulverized shells added even. There's tons of various extraction methods for calcium. Eggshells are just the most common.

Basically combining a cheap source of dissolvable mag in with some other form of calcium to come up with the commercially available equivalent. I know that sounds flippant, but there is no real mystery to what's in most of those bottles. 

My compost bin gets eggshells and occasionally I will do a vinegar solution wash on a batch to add to a tea I keep trying. Not for the faint of heart obviously.

Stuff is pretty simple. Put a nifty label on it with some cool psychedelic art and it's worth a small fortune. Depends on setup of course on whether that is worth it. For lots of hydro solutions having those spendy bottles might be considered saner but I've seen enough people run their own home brews.

And if you're like me, having those epson salts around for the occasional, "WTF did I do this time," issue doesn't hurt.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 14, 2010)

Good info guys, 
Well it just so happens I got a box of Epsom salts sitting around. I got it for my indoor grow but chickened out and bought Cal mag. I see the difference it makes in hydro, I use R/O and add it every other res. So this being a soil grow I should be alright and use straight Epsom salts at about a teaspoon a gallon. (start slow) OK got it. 

I don't know whats in the city water but I get calcium deposits on the glasses after running the dishwasher so I figure I got plenty. its about 420 PPM right out of the tap. The filter I have is a sediment and charcoal filter that brings the water to 330 PPM. I add nutes a couple times a week, not much, bring it up to 800ppm and they don't seem to be lacking anything at this point. Sure, a few yellow leaf on the bottom but I just pruned and trained them so I can understand that.


----------



## zeffysaurus (Jul 14, 2010)

Great thread, Great info, Great GH, Great looking plants. Keep up the good work. +rep and subbed. As soon as i own my own place....


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 14, 2010)

zeffysaurus said:


> Great thread, Great info, Great GH, Great looking plants. Keep up the good work. +rep and subbed. As soon as i own my own place....


Great comment, 
Thanks man.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 14, 2010)

So heres a little update on the Santa Cruz OG I made the props for.

This was 2 days ago then I added some to the upper branches.










Then this is today,









Amazing what a little sun can do. Now she is really bushing out.​


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jul 14, 2010)

glad to see the ladies are holdin up


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 14, 2010)

Yea they got about 2000 new ladies this afternoon. ladybugs that is.
I watered real good before I let them out this time, Hope they stick around.


----------



## IAm5toned (Jul 15, 2010)

you should have gotten them stoned, that way they would have had the munchies


----------



## IAm5toned (Jul 15, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> So heres a little update on the Santa Cruz OG I made the props for.
> 
> This was 2 days ago then I added some to the upper branches.
> 
> ...


i really like that little bush.......


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 15, 2010)

IAm5toned said:


> you should have gotten them stoned, that way they would have had the munchies


haha- Man opening up the inside of the plant makes a big difference!-looking good.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 16, 2010)

IAm5toned said:


> you should have gotten them stoned, that way they would have had the munchies
> 
> i really like that little bush.......


I wish I would have thought of that.
Yea there is something about that little one I realy like too.



whodatnation said:


> haha- Man opening up the inside of the plant makes a big difference!-looking good.


Sure does, I have scrog, supercropped, LST, bent and twisted them a hundred ways but this was simple and I have to say most effective way to get size.


----------



## potpimp (Jul 17, 2010)

Hahahaha, I wish I had thought of that!


----------



## bigcheese510 (Jul 17, 2010)

QUOTE=Murfy;4238809]back in the building thread i had asked you what you were using for roof vent, an this was why-
i can't remember exactly how your cap went together but from the last couple pics, it looks as though the caps has the plastic pieces that fill the ribs
if those openings were not blocked they would flow a tremendous amount of air, through convection, a gap1/8" wwide will flow as much volume as an 8" hole

when i said roof vent i had a flow through design in mind, this type of venting is used on almost all houses anymore, due to increased airflow over can type vents, and is also known as ridge ventView attachment 972454 





View attachment 972460



View attachment 972448 these are the fans i was talking about, this ad is from menards
one time i built a house for a guy on a big sand cliff, the guy was an engineer, and had me dig a trench 8 feet deep and bury a 16" pvc pipe out the side of the "cliff" and the other end into his basement, about 200-250 feet long

during the summer he didn't need air conditioning, the air that would come out of that pipe was COLD[/QUOTE]

i know this is old but thats radiant cooling. just about the same thing that gumball suggested with a cold well. they work wonders and last the entire life of the pipe. BTW great gro =w i just joined in and been trying to catch up. . . .


----------



## bigcheese510 (Jul 17, 2010)

well 2 grams and a couple hours ive made it thru the thread. plants look amazing and those cross pieces you cut and used as spreaders are workin their asses off for you. im subbed . cant wait to see the donkey show your bout to put on in the near future.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 18, 2010)

Hey Bigcheese, 
Did it in one sitting huh? 
Thats how I like to read journals, Twist one kick back and read the whole thing.
Right on man, Stick around for the show.


----------



## bigcheese510 (Jul 18, 2010)

most def. im always on tryin to learn, teach, inspire and get inspired. i wish i would set up like i want but im greatful for what i got. keep up the great work.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 18, 2010)

Well, I guess ladybugs just dont like my greenhouse. I bet its the temps, they been in the upper 90's 

The mites are back on the blue dream in the pot so I moved her again. This time I put her in a storage shed in the yard and hit her with Doktor doom fogger. 









After a couple hours I took her out and see no mite movement. I know they are still hatching so Im keeping her outside for a couple more days then bomb her again. Then I will fog bomb the whole greenhouse as soon as the shipment of doktor doom gets here. I ordered four foggers and their knock-out spray. 
My local hydro shops are out of it so I found the best deal online at horticulturesource.com


----------



## cutman (Jul 18, 2010)

dam little bastered im fight them to bro. i move all autos out side and turn off that light. i put my last clones in flower a few days ago. i have enough bid to last along time. want to redo the barn, so i can grow plants the size of yours.


----------



## gumball (Jul 18, 2010)

how do you move those beasts around? i can only imagine you with a 2 wheel dolly or a wheel barrel, probably got the wife out there with one person pushing, and one balancing. kinda like a circus act!!! LOL, the whole thing just played out in my head, it was funny!!


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 18, 2010)

cutman said:


> dam little bastered im fight them to bro. i move all autos out side and turn off that light. i put my last clones in flower a few days ago. i have enough bid to last along time. want to redo the barn, so i can grow plants the size of yours.


Keepin up with the Joneses huh? lol
Hey bro, you fighting those mites too I just wanted to tell you if you do use a fogger like I do you can get the larger can and change the nossel to be able to use some and save some for later. I got a WD-40 nossel on mine with the extention so I can spray it in a crack. Oh yea and dont use it when lights are on, they will dry up your plants.




gumball said:


> how do you move those beasts around? i can only imagine you with a 2 wheel dolly or a wheel barrel, probably got the wife out there with one person pushing, and one balancing. kinda like a circus act!!! LOL, the whole thing just played out in my head, it was funny!!


Man, its not easy. I cant do it myself, as a matter of fact I just tried cause when we took her out of the shed I forgot to put the dish under the pot. I cracked the lip of the pot where I was holding onto it and still didnt get it off the ground. I gotta wait for my bud to come over and help. It takes 2 men to move her.


----------



## gumball (Jul 18, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Man, its not easy. I cant do it myself, as a matter of fact I just tried cause when we took her out of the shed I forgot to put the dish under the pot. I cracked the lip of the pot where I was holding onto it and still didnt get it off the ground. I gotta wait for my bud to come over and help. It takes 2 men to move her.


WOW really?!?! I figured a guy and women may be able to do it. I am sure next year they will all be on some type of caster wheel. or the big skateboards for mud tires!!!


----------



## IAm5toned (Jul 18, 2010)

time for a 2 wheel dolly, eh?

very nice!


----------



## bigcheese510 (Jul 18, 2010)

im a horn dog . . .gimme porn!!


----------



## psari (Jul 18, 2010)

And now you can appreciate the idea of humping in a couple hundred bails of Promix and amendments several miles for a guerrilla. I'm always amazed at how heavy even a 5 gallon gets. Moving anything larger and I break out the furniture dolly etc. Giant tubs are great but once they are in place, forget it unless you put casters under them. 

End pointless blather. 

Sorry to hear about the borg invasion. They certainly love some dry heat. Just be diligent. If you get the upper hand, hopefully you'll not be fighting them tooth and nail into flower.


----------



## notoriousb (Jul 18, 2010)

I recommend Mite-Rid for the bastards. fought them bad in my first indoor run and havent seen them since I started using Mite Rid.
here's their link-- http://mite-rid.com/
good luck on the battle Cruz


----------



## chainseeker (Jul 18, 2010)

bigcheese510 said:


> im a horn dog . . .gimme porn!!


Per Request


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jul 18, 2010)

tried neem oil yet?


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 18, 2010)

Yea well next grow they are all going in smart pots and on the ground. 
It would be nice to wheel her in and out of there but it would be even nicer if I didn&#8217;t have the dam mites at all.
I read about these pyrethrum flowers, they look like daisy&#8217;s but are toxic to mites, its what some companies grind up and use as a miticide. I never thought of just growing the plant. I got three Jasmines out there now to help with the odor, these flowers could make good ground cover and keep the bastard Borg away from my greenhouse. That&#8217;s the plan anyway.

So today I took a couple shots and a video.



Before training today,









After training, 







Talk about low stress, I think I am going to have to get more agressive.
As long as I can keep them around the height of that close line I will be alright.


Then I just started Boomers Blue Dream









Heres a vid,​[youtube]wf_O7yXidpg&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs[/youtube]​


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 18, 2010)

Looking good, thanks for the update and the vid.


----------



## genuity (Jul 18, 2010)

Beneficial insects/Destructive insects,mites just something to think about.

give the link in their a look,its a good read.






Spider Mite Predators - 1000 Eggs - $21.00

gals looking good,i would hate too see them lil demons take over.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 18, 2010)

Check it out, I tested that sulfur burner tonight, Works great.




Heres a small vid,​[youtube]wC-PhBKgemQ&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs[/youtube]


.​


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 18, 2010)

psari said:


> Sorry to hear about the borg invasion. They certainly love some dry heat. Just be diligent. If you get the upper hand, hopefully you'll not be fighting them tooth and nail into flower.





notoriousb said:


> I recommend Mite-Rid for the bastards. fought them bad in my first indoor run and havent seen them since I started using Mite Rid.
> here's their link-- http://mite-rid.com/
> good luck on the battle Cruz





BooMeR242 said:


> tried neem oil yet?





genuity said:


> Beneficial insects/Destructive insects,mites just something to think about.
> 
> give the link in their a look,its a good read.
> 
> ...


I havent tried the neem yet, Im going with doctor dooms line up. The knockout spray and there foggers. If that dosent work I got time for more sprays, I really like the idea of mite predators. The lady bugs didnt work for me but I would rather go organic specially durring flower.



whodatnation said:


> Looking good, thanks for the update and the vid.


Sure man, no problem.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 19, 2010)

Im pretty sure neem is organic.


----------



## fffuuudesu (Jul 19, 2010)

wow! they really exploded quick! im not having any luck with ladybugs either, then again i think its because theyre under fluoros. hope you get it worked out


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jul 19, 2010)

hmm well i do not believe ive had mites yet in my growrooms but i bomb each room before each round and ladybugs off and on a regular basis as a preventative measure. the neem oil is all organic and works aas a layer on top/bottom of leafs that can kill bugs including mites. bugs dont like the taste of neem and its not harmful to humans. sum cultures chew on the neem leafs for health issues. but anyways man hope u find sumthing that works for u and plz share cuz im sure ill get mites one day.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 19, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> hmm well i do not believe ive had mites yet in my growrooms but i bomb each room before each round and ladybugs off and on a regular basis as a preventative measure. the neem oil is all organic and works aas a layer on top/bottom of leafs that can kill bugs including mites. bugs dont like the taste of neem and its not harmful to humans. sum cultures chew on the neem leafs for health issues. but anyways man hope u find sumthing that works for u and plz share cuz im sure ill get mites one day.


Keep up with the good preventative measures and you shouldn't ever get them. Azamax works


----------



## TheRuiner (Jul 19, 2010)

Wow, fabulous setup man, your greenhouse is a dream come true! Good luck and happy growing!


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 19, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> Im pretty sure neem is organic.


Yes, it is. It comes from the neem plant that originated in India.



fffuuudesu said:


> wow! they really exploded quick! im not having any luck with ladybugs either, then again i think its because theyre under fluoros. hope you get it worked out


 Yea, me too. In my case I think it is too hot and dry for ladybugs. After the spray and fogger treatments I'm gonna try those predator mites. I thought of them before but when I checked price they were like 100 bucks.
That link genuity shared is affordable $21.99 for eggs.



BooMeR242 said:


> hmm well i do not believe ive had mites yet in my growrooms but i bomb each room before each round and ladybugs off and on a regular basis as a preventative measure. the neem oil is all organic and works aas a layer on top/bottom of leafs that can kill bugs including mites. bugs dont like the taste of neem and its not harmful to humans. sum cultures chew on the neem leafs for health issues. but anyways man hope u find sumthing that works for u and plz share cuz im sure ill get mites one day.


Thats the trick bud, preventive measures cause without them I am sure you would have got them by now. My deal is I always forget to do it. As you know this is not my 1st go around with them. I have used Safers spray, Neem oil and soap, tobacco juice and soap, hot shot bug strips and foggers. I think foggers kill the most. My plan of attack is the dr doom foggers and a new knockout spray then foggers a couple more times. Burn some sulfur every other week while this is going on then release some predator mites and let it finish.



TheRuiner said:


> Wow, fabulous setup man, your greenhouse is a dream come true! Good luck and happy growing!


It sure is. You know what they say, 
"If there is a will, there is a way."

I had the will, About $1500 later I found my way.


----------



## DoeEyed (Jul 19, 2010)

Well dammit cruzer, it would have to be my pick, giving you the most trouble. Sorry! Your girls are just amazing, mites or no! Bet you get buds bigger than your arm.


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 19, 2010)

Hey cruzer. I know I gave you advice for mites before, but as far as getting rid of them I have tried just about every product on the market and the doctor doom stuff was in the middle as far as effectiveness. The best spray I found was organocide, it smells terrible(like rotting fish) but it kills mites and eggs on contact and is organic and safe to use up to harvest, but it still never got rid of them completely. What got rid of them completely was the foggers. I tried the Dr Doom ones but they kept coming back, as soon as I switched to these
http://www.altgarden.com/store/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=309
That is the pyrithrin one any also maker a one with acitin and that one works better and leaves less residue and is better in flower. With the acitin one, I ised one in each grow room a few months ago and havent seen the little fuckers since. They are a little pricey but well worth it to get rid of those fuckers forever in one application.


----------



## bigcheese510 (Jul 19, 2010)

hey cruzer. i was on ebay crusin around and found these 10 gallon smart pots with handles and thought of you. dont know how durable they are but heres the link . http://cgi.ebay.com/10-x-10-GALLON-GRO-POTS-smart-plant-10gal-container-/290448396628?cmd=ViewItem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43a012d154


----------



## genuity (Jul 20, 2010)

http://www.marchbiological.com/beneficial-insects/spider-mite-predators.html


----------



## chainseeker (Jul 20, 2010)

bigcheese510 said:


> hey cruzer. i was on ebay crusin around and found these 10 gallon smart pots with handles and thought of you. dont know how durable they are but heres the link . http://cgi.ebay.com/10-x-10-GALLON-GRO-POTS-smart-plant-10gal-container-/290448396628?cmd=ViewItem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43a012d154


Those are a great find. I use nothing but smart pots now. My tomatoes and MJ just love the extra oxygen getting to the roots.


----------



## potpimp (Jul 20, 2010)

I use Oranocide too and it does stink like fish. I ordered it because I saw a documentary where commercial growers were using it in northern Cali. Best of luck to you man; those little bastards can drive you crazy.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 20, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> Well dammit cruzer, it would have to be my pick, giving you the most trouble. Sorry! Your girls are just amazing, mites or no! Bet you get buds bigger than your arm.


Well, wadda ya gonna do? Its my bad I should have washed out the pot before I added the new soil mix. I hope I can rid her of mites. I cant see putting her back in there with all these things. The mites are in the upper branches too.

Buds the size of my arm, Now your talking!



Integra21 said:


> Hey cruzer. I know I gave you advice for mites before, but as far as getting rid of them I have tried just about every product on the market and the doctor doom stuff was in the middle as far as effectiveness. The best spray I found was organocide, it smells terrible(like rotting fish) but it kills mites and eggs on contact and is organic and safe to use up to harvest, but it still never got rid of them completely. What got rid of them completely was the foggers. I tried the Dr Doom ones but they kept coming back, as soon as I switched to these
> http://www.altgarden.com/store/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=309
> That is the pyrithrin one any also maker a one with acitin and that one works better and leaves less residue and is better in flower. With the acitin one, I ised one in each grow room a few months ago and havent seen the little fuckers since. They are a little pricey but well worth it to get rid of those fuckers forever in one application.


So thats the best huh? ok I have seen that before and will get it. Its not really pricey when you think of what you lose to them things. I know I have lost ounces to them in a single grow.

Yea man, I read your post and went and got that organicide the next day. I have used it on my last couple grows and it helped quite a bit. This girl got two treatments of organicide before I tried the foggers. This knock out spray has that pyrithrin in it. It says it has more then any other spray.like .02% I just figured the foggers had it too.



bigcheese510 said:


> hey cruzer. i was on ebay crusin around and found these 10 gallon smart pots with handles and thought of you. dont know how durable they are but heres the link . http://cgi.ebay.com/10-x-10-GALLON-GRO-POTS-smart-plant-10gal-container-/290448396628?cmd=ViewItem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43a012d154


Yea, cool find. I paid about a dollar more and didnt get the handles. 
Well, I got the original smart pots but I bet it is the same material. just cost of advertising.



chainseeker said:


> Those are a great find. I use nothing but smart pots now. My tomatoes and MJ just love the extra oxygen getting to the roots.


Yea and to think commerical growers have been using these for years and didnt tell us...



potpimp said:


> I use Oranocide too and it does stink like fish. I ordered it because I saw a documentary where commercial growers were using it in northern Cali. Best of luck to you man; those little bastards can drive you crazy.


You bet they can. preventive measures are the way to go. Its a bitch fighting an infestation. I think its a timming thing, kill the adults, then kill the juvinels before they can lay eggs. Then keep treating to kill the remaining eggs as they hatch.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 20, 2010)

Heres some shots of blue dream with mites,

Lower leaf,









Upper leaf,










I dont see any movement but they are still there. I'm not fucking around with this. 
I went and got some floramite to add to my arsonal today. Going to give her a bath in it tonight.


The other girls are stretching there legs now that she has been out of the green house for a couple days.

Casey Jones Loves it,










Here is a shot of the other blue dream,


----------



## gumball (Jul 20, 2010)

I can see all your plants saying "seat taken" when you bring her back into the greenhouse!! Hope you get it worked out bro, I hate to see anyone go through this shit. 

I had a thought that steam may help, since they don't like heat or humidity. But the plants prob won't like being hit with steam either!!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 20, 2010)

isnt tht something the way you can have three plants in close space one get mites others dont one gets powdery mildew others dont i cant figure it i just rejoice that all dont get the shit 

good luck from a lurker 
1Luv


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 20, 2010)

gumball said:


> I can see all your plants saying "seat taken" when you bring her back into the greenhouse!! Hope you get it worked out bro, I hate to see anyone go through this shit.
> 
> I had a thought that steam may help, since they don't like heat or humidity. But the plants prob won't like being hit with steam either!!


Well ya know, I was thinking something along the same lines when I built that sulfur burner. I can run that and although it isnt really designed to kill mites I think it helps stop an infestation by making a uncomforable environment, the bonus is it kills mildew so thats one less worry. I thought of putting in misters but then I figured like steam, it would create to much humidity.

Hum, maybe a set of misters plumbed to a res with a pump that I only use to apply pestisides... dam I wish I would have done that before. Sounds like a modification for the next grow.



Dwezelitsame said:


> isnt tht something the way you can have three plants in close space one get mites others dont one gets powdery mildew others dont i cant figure it i just rejoice that all dont get the shit
> 
> good luck from a lurker
> 1Luv


Hey Lurker, yea, I know what you mean. 
I hear some strains are more resistant then others so thay may be the case. go figure.


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 20, 2010)

Yeah, those foggers I posted the link to are the shit. I had mixed results with the pyrithrin ones but the acitin ones worked oners. It made me nervous when I used them because they are commercial quality and they say to only use with approval in commercial applications(large greenhouses) and had a 3 page safety list for proper use and handling, but like I said, I used one in each room(veg/flower) and havent seen a single mite since.


----------



## psari (Jul 20, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Yeah, those foggers I posted the link to are the shit. I had mixed results with the pyrithrin ones but the acitin ones worked oners. It made me nervous when I used them because they are commercial quality and they say to only use with approval in commercial applications(large greenhouses) and had a 3 page safety list for proper use and handling, but like I said, I used one in each room(veg/flower) and havent seen a single mite since.


I concur. Those are very powerful.



cruzer101 said:


> ...
> I dont see any movement but they are still there. I'm not fucking around with this.
> ...​




When it comes to mites I always get this clip stuck in my head:

[video=youtube;2s1MspmfEwg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2s1MspmfEwg[/video]

Somehow the borg reference may be more accurate for their numbers, but the pure evil factor always make me want to grab a pulse rifle ...

Good luck with the battle.​


----------



## fffuuudesu (Jul 21, 2010)

^ xD. make sure you clean up the fallout real good. might negate the effects xD


----------



## Bob Smith (Jul 21, 2010)

Hey Cruzer, getting back into the game so just wanted to stop by and say "hello" 

Looked at some pics and you've got some absolute beasts in there, my friend 

Now as far as my two cents on the spider mite issue, I like the predatory insect idea, but if that's not working for you, I'd recommend buying a 20lb. CO2 tank off of Craigslist for $20 or $30 (I'm currently selling my three because I'm just gonna use my generator, but the gist is that they're not very hard to find - restaurants/distributors are always getting rid of them).

Go get said tank filled for $15 at a welding place/beer distributor, and put that tank in the center of your greenhouse - close all the windows (obviously a cool day works better), and open that fucker up (not full blast).

Come back in an hour, close it.

Repeat in a week.

No more mites, and your plants will have grown a little faster 

Anyways, I'm off to totally empty out my garage..........ratfarts.


----------



## cutman (Jul 21, 2010)

omg cruz that fricking alsome. there is no room in that green house. wall to wall plants lol wow, to cool bro.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 21, 2010)

Spidermites.....

Humidity- Extreme Temperatures- HUMIDITY- HUMIDITY- Garlic spray- Azamax- BLEACH CLEAN YOUR ENTIRE OUTSIDE AREA, YOUR GREENHOUSE, YOUR EQUIPMENT, EVERYTHING! Do it TWICE!

when its time to water your plants, wait until the evening... and SHOWER AND SHOWER AND SHOWER THEM.... Soak the shit out of them.... Blast them, and then spray with neem or azamax or a garlic spray or whatever..... Set Your AC on really cold the same night..... do this for a week or two and they won't come back.

I have successfully gotten rid of Mites, Powdery Mildew, and a few other pests and problems.... trust me.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 21, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Yeah, those foggers I posted the link to are the shit. I had mixed results with the pyrithrin ones but the acitin ones worked oners. It made me nervous when I used them because they are commercial quality and they say to only use with approval in commercial applications(large greenhouses) and had a 3 page safety list for proper use and handling, but like I said, I used one in each room(veg/flower) and havent seen a single mite since.


Thats good info man, My space is roughly 7x11 at about 7 feet in height so figure 539 sq ft. I went with the fogger size that was for 12x12 room. I looked at the bigger foggers used in comercial applications but like you I was concerned of the after effects in a smaller area. So, you used these with your plants in the room right?



psari said:


> I concur. Those are very powerful.
> 
> Somehow the borg reference may be more accurate for their numbers, but the pure evil factor always make me want to grab a pulse rifle ...
> 
> Good luck with the battle.


Thanks man, 
Nuke sounds good to me, powerfull stuff is good, I just dont want any residue on the plants.



fffuuudesu said:


> ^ xD. make sure you clean up the fallout real good. might negate the effects xD


 Fallout... Thats what Im talkin about. What, like hose everything down after a fogger treatment?



Bob Smith said:


> Hey Cruzer, getting back into the game so just wanted to stop by and say "hello"
> 
> Looked at some pics and you've got some absolute beasts in there, my friend
> 
> ...


Ha! 
Hey Bob, Now thats not a bad idea at all, I got a regulator with a solinoid on it somewhere in my storage shed. My tank is a small 5 gallon though. I went small to fit in a cabinet. 20lb, those are like 3 feet tall right? How long will that last at 12 hours a day I wonder? I thought about getting a minigen but I dont like the idea of a fire out there.

Good luck with the garage, I'm off to craigslist.



cutman said:


> omg cruz that fricking alsome. there is no room in that green house. wall to wall plants lol wow, to cool bro.


He he, ya buddy! kinda gets ya by the boo boo dont it?



theloadeddragon said:


> Spidermites.....
> 
> Humidity- Extreme Temperatures- HUMIDITY- HUMIDITY- Garlic spray- Azamax- BLEACH CLEAN YOUR ENTIRE OUTSIDE AREA, YOUR GREENHOUSE, YOUR EQUIPMENT, EVERYTHING! Do it TWICE!
> 
> ...


I do man, thanks for the advice. At this point I just see them on one plant and she is isolated outside the greenhouse. Funny you mention that cause I hit her with a garden hose before a floramite treatment last night. the lower branches had to be tied cause of the weight of the water. I never had a plant big enough to do that before. "Soak the shit outta them" Now I got the picture.


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 21, 2010)

Yeah, I used them in my room with it completely sealed and set the bastard off. It was meant for a 3,000 square feet and I used it in my 175 square foot garden no problem. Just wiped the residue off of the floor the next day. It takes 1-2 weeks for the poison to break down, and mine had 4 until harvest when I used it. The plants still tasted, smelled, and smoked great. Didnt kill anybody either. And those cans are actually very small. About half the size of the Dr. Doom ones. And after how well they worked, Id never use anything else again.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks Integra, you explained it perfectly, that&#8217;s what I needed to know.
OK, well I got that dr doom coming any day now but I will follow your advice and get the commercial stuff now 
so if I need it later I am ready.I got down on my hands and knees today and crawled back there, pulled some yellow leaf and some lower branches from them. All were mite free but the last one in the corner, the monster blue cheese has some mites on the lower branches so I will use up the dr doom right away. The leaf around the area I had set the sulfur burner seemed a lot greener then the other side. I guess that was a result of the co2 from the burn.

Heres some shots of the base of the plants,



























The biggest one, Blue Cheese,










I took eight cuttings from Santa Cruz OG and started them in my cloner. I had a leak and lost most of the others. I guess I am not as vigilant with the cabs now I got the greenhouse. Two survived blueberry and blue dream. I put them in a small soil pot.


Did more training today, 
We're getting there, I made a hole for the A/C.







​.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jul 21, 2010)

haha startin to remind me of my outdoor ladies. gettin pretty snug in there cruz. things are def lookin great and healthy. besides those damn mites. im sure ure enjoyin the lower temps this week


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 21, 2010)

Oh no doubt man. like mid 80's
Perfect!


----------



## IAm5toned (Jul 21, 2010)

nice!


----------



## chainseeker (Jul 21, 2010)

Did I mention how much I love smart pots?
Your plants are absolutely monstrous.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 21, 2010)

I hear ya man, Im very happy with the smart pots. I think I am getting better then average size.
That blue cheese was suspose to be 6 foot plant. She is eight if she is an inch.

I cant wait till the plants cross over the center and I can have my morning coffie in the shade.
That will be cool.


----------



## DenseBuds (Jul 21, 2010)

So Cruzer - how much longer until you expect they will start flowering?


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 21, 2010)

Visable flowers? Maybe a month. 
I see preflowers on the Santa Cruz and Bubba Kush. The Blue dreams are in stretch. 
Casey, Blueberry and Blue cheese nothing yet.


----------



## bigcheese510 (Jul 21, 2010)

i dont know if thats all gonna be for personal smoke but youre gonna pull a good 10lbs out of there. . hope you got a lot of drying room. youre for sure gonna need a hanging drying rack. i love the show youre putting on. keep it up.


----------



## IAm5toned (Jul 21, 2010)

you have to take a picture of that....... for the scrapbook if anything.
we all have had dreams at one point or the other of basking in the shade of marijuana trees... youve made it reality!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 21, 2010)

IAm5toned said:


> you have to take a picture of that....... for the scrapbook if anything.
> we all have had dreams at one point or the other of basking in the shade of marijuana trees... youve made it reality!


LOL I have to agree.


----------



## cutman (Jul 22, 2010)

bigcheese510 said:


> i dont know if thats all gonna be for personal smoke but youre gonna pull a good 10lbs out of there. . hope you got a lot of drying room. youre for sure gonna need a hanging drying rack. i love the show youre putting on. keep it up.


Cruze he's right bro. Dude that last 10 i did was a hole lot lot lot of work, and i didnt learn. Becuase im doing 20 now. But dammmmmm i might half to come help ya come harvest time. Not to mention drying time,and space. You better start buying jars now. Hell dude i got 20 jars full on last grow, and going to need another 20 for this grow, hell you might as well look into buying a case of them online,OR TWO! Thinking your going to half to have alot of space just for drying. I know you put yours in paper sacks for a couple days, you might want to go and get them home depot bags.lol The ones for your yard lololol. One plant would take you a day working on it. Better sharpen them clipers. bro im not lieing, my cliper would turn black and stick to gather on one small plant in compairison of yours.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 22, 2010)

bigcheese510 said:


> i dont know if thats all gonna be for personal smoke but youre gonna pull a good 10lbs out of there. . hope you got a lot of drying room. youre for sure gonna need a hanging drying rack. i love the show youre putting on. keep it up.


 Ya think? I dont know, I was thinking around half that. I will keep a little bit of everything but most will be going to my co op. I figure I will use my hydro cab as a drying cab for a week or two when they are ready. thats 24" by 48" by 78" I just got to make some screen shelves for it but with air commin in the bottom and out the top should do fine.



IAm5toned said:


> you have to take a picture of that....... for the scrapbook if anything.
> we all have had dreams at one point or the other of basking in the shade of marijuana trees... youve made it reality!





whodatnation said:


> LOL I have to agree.



 You got it!

.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 22, 2010)

cutman said:


> Cruze he's right bro. Dude that last 10 i did was a hole lot lot lot of work, and i didnt learn. Becuase im doing 20 now. But dammmmmm i might half to come help ya come harvest time. Not to mention drying time,and space. You better start buying jars now. Hell dude i got 20 jars full on last grow, and going to need another 20 for this grow, hell you might as well look into buying a case of them online,OR TWO! Thinking your going to half to have alot of space just for drying. I know you put yours in paper sacks for a couple days, you might want to go and get them home depot bags.lol The ones for your yard lololol. One plant would take you a day working on it. Better sharpen them clipers. bro im not lieing, my cliper would turn black and stick to gather on one small plant in compairison of yours.


I guess your right. I mean, ya know, you been there.

Hum, maybe I should think this over again. I will keep 6 oz and 6 will go to my patient, the stuff I keep will go in jars for long term storage while the rest (once dried of course) will go to my co op in bulk but I wont have to jar it. Im thinking six screens 2x4 ft in my cab will be enough space to dry if I cut the buds of the stems right away and put them on the screens. I didnt think of the amount of time it will take to get it done... Yea, its gonna be a couple days work easy. 

Funny thing, when I started growing all I could think of was harvest. Now I just like seeing healthy plants grow and mature properly. Probablly cause I got enough meds now but Its really amazing the transformation the girls go through.


----------



## Bob Smith (Jul 22, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Ya think? I dont know, I was thinking around half that. I will keep a little bit of everything but most will be going to my co op. I figure I will use my hydro cab as a drying cab for a week or two when they are ready. thats 24" by 48" by 78" I just got to make some screen shelves for it but with air commin in the bottom and out the top should do fine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like with the different stages that they're all in currently and the fact that it's not a guerilla grow in the middle of nowhere and is instead in your backyard, you should be able to harvest "as needed" and probably wouldn't have to deal with more than a couple of pounds a week in any stage (drying, trimming, curing, etc.).

You should definitely be able to dry a couple of elbows in your cab at a time, which is in all likelihood the most you're gonna be doing in there (at one time, obviously).

If it was me I'd definitely invest in an automatic trimmer, though - I almost bought one for my last round and I only pulled about a P; couldn't imagine trying to hand trim anymore than that.


----------



## gumball (Jul 22, 2010)

shit, i couldnt imagine trimming a P of herb!! the first time might be fun. but after that it would all be work. kinda like big game hunting. you enjoy every minute until you pull the trigger and the game is down. then you realize you have to drag that beast, cut him up, and do it quickly because the meat will rot soon. but then you cant wait to do it again once its all over with. humans really are dumb creatures!


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 22, 2010)

Bob Smith said:


> If it was me I'd definitely invest in an automatic trimmer, though - I almost bought one for my last round and I only pulled about a P; couldn't imagine trying to hand trim anymore than that.


Now thats a good idea.



gumball said:


> shit, i couldnt imagine trimming a P of herb!! the first time might be fun. but after that it would all be work. kinda like big game hunting. you enjoy every minute until you pull the trigger and the game is down. then you realize you have to drag that beast, cut him up, and do it quickly because the meat will rot soon. but then you cant wait to do it again once its all over with. humans really are dumb creatures!


LOL

Been there done that. Pops was a big game hunter so naturally I hunted as a child and have done my share of gutting and skinning. Hauling the dam thing back to camp, Cook the heart right away and hang the rest for a couple days then butcher the beast. Yea, it was a pain in the ass but we were right out there the next year doing it again. In my case it was mainly deer but pops hunted bear, moose, elk, caribou, big horn sheep the works. He got a world record size Caribou. He killed a Kodiak brown bear that was terrorizing a village, killed 12 other hunters that went after it. He put 11 shots in it with a 300 mag.Here is a scaned photo from back then of the Caribou,​



​

In the seventys there was a large Kodiak brown bear in Alaska that was terrorizing the natives. My dad had read about this bear. He followed storys about hunters that went after the bear only to be killed by it. There were eleven men, hunters, guides and one photographer that fell victim to this single bear. After examine the carcases of the dead men they realized the reason this bear was a killer. The bear had a broken tooth and had grown a custom to pain. When a hunter shot it, If the shot wasn't fatal it just pissed him off. Then the hunt turned around. It turns out the bear would duck for cover, sneak around behind, attack and kill the hunter. 

It took him a couple years to save up the money and to find a guide who was willing to go after the bear. 
He finally did.

There is a recorded story of the hunt in his journals however his second wife will not release them to us. From what I remember he was armed with a Bolt action Browning 300 mag. His guide had a shotgun with solid shells for protection. The terrain was of small mounds of frozen earth about six feet tall and 50 yards long. Several of them creating natural hiding places. I believe they call it The Tundra. He was guided to the general location of the bear, Spotted him about 150 yards away took a shot, hit the bear. The bear shook his coat like it was wet and looked in his direction. The guide ran. Then the bear disappeared into one of the small valleys. My father knew the bears strategies so he did the same thing. As he circled he spotted the bear again. He shot it again, the bear didn't seem to be hurt. It came at him. He thought since the first couple shots to the center of the bear didn't seem to affect him he would shoot his limbs and break the bones to slow him down. After all, he didn't want to be number thirteen. As they circled he took his shots. First the powerful forearms, then the rear legs, Believe it or not the bear kept circling to get a chance to attack. He found it, from about thirty yards away the bear surprised my dad and lunged at him. He took a heart shot, then ran a few yards and took another. The bear dropped face down in a small valley not 10 yards away. As he watched the bear from the top of the small hill for half an hour the bear didn't move. He had two shots left out of the twelve cartridges he carried and was not in any hurry. Finally he decided to get a closer look. He stepped down into the small valley towards the bear. All at once the bear raised from the ground and lunged bearing his teeth and claws. He stepped back and shot the bear again almost point blank. The bear went down again, this time with its head in a puddle of melted snow and he knew the bear had stopped breathing.

​



​He did it. The bear was no more


​ 

.


----------



## MediMary (Jul 22, 2010)

great story, and a great grow.
greatness must run in the family


----------



## gumball (Jul 22, 2010)

wow dude, sent shivers all over me. awesome adventure, i think he should of carried a dirty harry 44 magnum too!! talk about a close call!! 

with a dad like that, i hate it for anyone messing round with your or yours!!! 

i got to shoot a 44 magnum just like the dirty harry gun recently. it was pretty bad ass! but your arms would get tired after about 12 rounds, and it doesnt fit anywhere!!


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 22, 2010)

MediMary said:


> great story, and a great grow.
> greatness must run in the family


Na, not me. He was the great one.



gumball said:


> wow dude, sent shivers all over me. awesome adventure, i think he should of carried a dirty harry 44 magnum too!! talk about a close call!!
> 
> with a dad like that, i hate it for anyone messing round with your or yours!!!
> 
> i got to shoot a 44 magnum just like the dirty harry gun recently. it was pretty bad ass! but your arms would get tired after about 12 rounds, and it doesnt fit anywhere!!


Me too man, That was just one of his hunts but I think that was the most exciting.
Yea, I learned to shoot when I was eight and Im a pretty good shot. Those 44's do kick hard. I prefer a 40 cal. myself.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks for sharing great story and great man!!


----------



## psari (Jul 22, 2010)

Yeah, your cab wont be big enough. I'm a fan of good air flow etc. Depends on how you stage it but you're going to need some space. And as much as you think you like the smell, you want to consider odor control in that plan. It can be overpowering to the point of making you near ill. There is also some data on confined spaces and decomposing plant material gases that can lead you to being actually ill. Much debatable but I like to read too much. Probably not enough there and with good fresh air sources is not a problem of course.

Anything over 5 pounds really gets to me at least.

Curing for you op would be considerate and worthwhile unless it is setup to handle such by the members it distributes to. That in mind, jars are not the only way to cure large amounts. Think bigger. Drums with net racks to reduce compression and timed recirculating fans, etc. 

Nice hunting stories. Thanks for sharing that.

oops, forgot to mention the drying/processing/storage of a bunch of trim in there. That's gotta be dealt with as well.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 22, 2010)

psari said:


> Yeah, your cab wont be big enough. I'm a fan of good air flow etc. Depends on how you stage it but you're going to need some space. And as much as you think you like the smell, you want to consider odor control in that plan. It can be overpowering to the point of making you near ill. There is also some data on confined spaces and decomposing plant material gases that can lead you to being actually ill. Much debatable but I like to read too much. Probably not enough there and with good fresh air sources is not a problem of course.
> 
> Anything over 5 pounds really gets to me at least.
> 
> ...



No kidding, so that&#8217;s what it is.
My cabs are perpetual and I dry here in the same room. Although the cabs are vented outside I leave the windows and sliding door open in the summer. The last couple winters I have been sick more often. That&#8217;s when all the doors and windows are pretty much closed. That could explain it, decomposing plant material gases.

Na, I don&#8217;t think you read to much.


So you don&#8217;t think the cab will be large enough for them all at once? 
Well, we gotta see what I end up with but maybe I can do two at a time or something. I do want to keep the strains separate. As for the trim, na, I'm not going to mess with it. Takes an hour and a half for a couple grams of bubble and I haven&#8217;t been all that successful at oil either. Trim will go in the trash unless my collective wants it.


----------



## Someguy15 (Jul 22, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> As for the trim, na, I'm not going to mess with it. Takes an hour and a half for a couple grams of bubble and I haven&#8217;t been all that successful at oil either. Trim will go in the trash unless my collective wants it.


 Damnnnn really... from that gh you could get probably a quarter-1/2 oz of premium hash. For a couple hours work, damn I wish I knew you IRL I would gladly take that off your hands lol


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 22, 2010)

Ya think? 
I dont know, maybe Im just getting lazy but all that extra plant material adds up. I dont like keeping it around.
Yea, you are right though. I'll bubble the trim, Probablly just a couple bags of that. But no fan leaf material.


----------



## psari (Jul 22, 2010)

Personally I think you're going to run into space issues. Space issues lead to problems. I just plan on overkill and if I dont make it, no biggy. Just too many times underestimating my needs has left a ton of grief under my belt. 

Being able to process that much trim makes it worth your time. Even if you just dry sift it. Heck, I'm the kind of nutjob that keeps trim around just to smoke. Once cured I actually like the taste. To each their own though. 

Just opinions from the peanut gallery and all that.


----------



## Someguy15 (Jul 22, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Ya think?
> I dont know, maybe Im just getting lazy but all that extra plant material adds up. I dont like keeping it around.
> Yea, you are right though. I'll bubble the trim, Probablly just a couple bags of that. But no fan leaf material.


 agreed, pluck the fans and trash them first and then just save the trim and bubble that. Saves time... 

but if you really wanna go big & be lazy get a washing machine and plumb the drain through your bags lol works great.


----------



## bigcheese510 (Jul 22, 2010)

you need to invest in one of these. cut out all your fan leaves, throw in the buds, all your left is good trimmed buds and all your trimmings for your bubble hash. you can also pick up a great drying rack off ebay for 40 or 50 bucks. with the size of the monsters youre gonna need more then your cab space for drying especially if you want to keep each strain seperated. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ZR-v4n50uw


----------



## cutman (Jul 22, 2010)

hell i want one of those!!!!!!!!


bigcheese510 said:


> you need to invest in one of these. cut out all your fan leaves, throw in the buds, all your left is good trimmed buds and all your trimmings for your bubble hash. you can also pick up a great drying rack off ebay for 40 or 50 bucks. with the size of the monsters youre gonna need more then your cab space for drying especially if you want to keep each strain seperated. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ZR-v4n50uw


----------



## Someguy15 (Jul 22, 2010)

cutman said:


> hell i want one of those!!!!!!!!


 best price I could find is like 410 http://www.bghydro.com/BGH/itemdesc.asp?ic=MTSP00


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 23, 2010)

Now that thing is cool. I have seen some hand held ones, like electric scissors really.
Man did you see how fast that is? 

But $500 I wonder if I can build one? 
I'm thinkin a weed wacker and a grill of some sort.


----------



## cutman (Jul 23, 2010)

yea i agree about the amount, but dam thats take all the triming out of it, and when you deal in bulk, that the only way to go. bro if you build one than do to one for me.


----------



## thebugslaaaa (Jul 23, 2010)

ya that thing looks kinda ghetto for 500 bucks... I would think you could copy that design and make a more solid looking one for 1/4 of the price.


----------



## Someguy15 (Jul 23, 2010)

thebugslaaaa said:


> ya that thing looks kinda ghetto for 500 bucks... I would think you could copy that design and make a more solid looking one for 1/4 of the price.


 They key to how it works is inside. Unless you have access to a cnc mill, I don't think your going to replicate it very easy with things around the house or homedepot. If it was 250 i'd buy one right now, but at 4 it is an investment... but if you have to hire help, this more then makes up for that.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Jul 23, 2010)

When you do a new pic update can you snap a pic of two of your BubbaKush


----------



## cutman (Jul 23, 2010)

well al i can say if any one can make one out of nothing cruz can. so get to work damit lol


----------



## Bob Smith (Jul 23, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> agreed, pluck the fans and trash them first and then just save the trim and bubble that. Saves time...
> 
> but if you really wanna go big & be lazy get a washing machine and plumb the drain through your bags lol works great.


It doesn't work THAT great (but admittedly I'm a fucktard who can't do much right at all).

Assuming you can design a contraption to hold the bags up while they drain water (by far the worst part for me, and a pretty simply stand to build), than the entire process could be (just about) fully automated and you wouldn't really have to do shit - even if you "only" get 1/2 ounce of hash from your fan leaves (yeah, with that amount of fan leaves you're gonna have and assuming they're gonna get crystally, a 1/2 ounce is prolly reasonable), that makes it worthwhile, IMO.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sfPH6LfNJIQ

Now I'm off to do some more work in the garage.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 23, 2010)

Ha!
Thats some funny shit dude. 
You mentioned there were bubbles when you drained to the bags, from what I understand you are susspose to let it settle for like 20 min before draining. Maybe that lowered your yield.


Hey nugs, 
Yea Bubba hasnt got much attention but she sure is a sweet girl. unlike most heavy girls I know. LOL
Anyway, she is about 5 feet tall 3 feet wide, more resistant to spider mites then Blue Cheese. 
I topped her once at about 4 feet. Now a couple side branches have reached the top. Some pics,She is back there. LOL








No, Here ya go.
I got her sisters out of the way.






















She has been the darkest green out of all of them and the most pronounced fat indica leaves. I just know she is gonna produce some fat colas. She is my donkey cola bitch. "Long as my arm I tell ya"​


----------



## gumball (Jul 23, 2010)

Man, I wish I could help u trim that! That's gonna be a weekend party right there!!


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 23, 2010)

I wonder if you took a six inch fan with that plastic fan blade in it. cut the fan blades back, basicly removing 90% them but leaving 1/4 in or so. Drill a small hole at the blade base and take some spokes from a bycycle rim, cut them to fit and thread them through the small holes. bend the existing fan guard to a position about 1/8 away from spokes. 

hum. wadda ya think? Trimmer?

I got a fan I dont need and a bike I dont ride.


----------



## chainseeker (Jul 23, 2010)

Your nutz Cruze.
But I think u could do this.


----------



## cutman (Jul 23, 2010)

see i told ya!!!!! there he goes already think of ways to make one. did you look at some of them other trimmers on that site?


----------



## potpimp (Jul 23, 2010)

I KNOW you could do that Cruz!! Those babies are looking sooooo nice!!


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Jul 23, 2010)

Really appreciate it cruz thanks for the pics and the update on her !!


----------



## bigcheese510 (Jul 23, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> I wonder if you took a six inch fan with that plastic fan blade in it. cut the fan blades back, basicly removing 90% them but leaving 1/4 in or so. Drill a small hole at the blade base and take some spokes from a bycycle rim, cut them to fit and thread them through the small holes. bend the existing fan guard to a position about 1/8 away from spokes.
> 
> hum. wadda ya think? Trimmer?
> 
> I got a fan I dont need and a bike I dont ride.


heres how these goofy ass guys did it. ive seen the other trimmer in action in real life and am convinced. cuts close with no bud damage and countless man hours of trimming.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ouojXIZUGRE


----------



## STANKYfoot (Jul 23, 2010)

thats looks great cant waite to c


----------



## psari (Jul 23, 2010)

The box fan is rather nifty. That thing keeps popping up on me. I'm feeling stalked by a Youtube video ...

Design wise there are plenty of options. Salvaging a foot control pedal from a sewing machine is on my list. Fast is great but sometimes variable speeds make a difference. Also have an old high draw dremel controller for modifying a 1/3 hp rotary saw that I "think" might work for a small one. Easy fab and smaller profile for nesting between the legs. Figure about 10 inch diameter top basically. 

Sure, you can throw money all over the place, but there is something to be said for making things. Rube Goldberg machines probably a bit of overkill. Though it would be funny to see something that involves a bowling ball and lots of counter weights. 

Plus there is that benefit of being able to know how to best evaluate how one *should* work by having done all this tinkering. 

One thing is I agree the "salad shooter" design is well made enough etc. But I'm really put off on the cannabis gear pricing. $200 maybe. It is stainless and all. But over $500? Not a good enough value to move them. Even in this market.

Love the tie backs btw. Gave me the impression of a bunch of starlets leaning on the ropes of a red carpet procession for some reason. Less screaming and flash photography of course.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 24, 2010)

chainseeker said:


> Your nutz Cruze.
> But I think u could do this.


Thank you, (the nuts part)



cutman said:


> see i told ya!!!!! there he goes already think of ways to make one. did you look at some of them other trimmers on that site?


Yea man, the big ones? insane.



potpimp said:


> I KNOW you could do that Cruz!! Those babies are looking sooooo nice!!


 They really are. I think I got rid of the mites too.



bigcheese510 said:


> heres how these goofy ass guys did it. ive seen the other trimmer in action in real life and am convinced. cuts close with no bud damage and countless man hours of trimming.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ouojXIZUGRE


Ha!
Looks like someone beat me too it. Not exactly what I had in mind but close.
Thanks for the vid man.



STANKYfoot said:


> thats looks great cant waite to c


 Stick around for sticky time.


psari said:


> The box fan is rather nifty. That thing keeps popping up on me. I'm feeling stalked by a Youtube video ...
> 
> Design wise there are plenty of options. Salvaging a foot control pedal from a sewing machine is on my list. Fast is great but sometimes variable speeds make a difference. Also have an old high draw dremel controller for modifying a 1/3 hp rotary saw that I "think" might work for a small one. Easy fab and smaller profile for nesting between the legs. Figure about 10 inch diameter top basically.
> 
> ...


I agree, its a simple idea. I'll go with the box fan. much more stable.



Hulk Nugs said:


> Really appreciate it cruz thanks for the pics and the update on her !!


No problem man. it was fun.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 24, 2010)

I got a new toy. Security system came today, DVR and 4 cameras. I ran a test and got it up and running now I just have to place the four cameras and run the wires. I went with a closed circuit system with internet access because I dont want trouble with wifi or someone getting cute and hacking the thing. Infer red cameras, two with wide angle so it works at night with email alerts and alarm. This shit is cool. I got one placed so far. The bitch is gonna be running the wires for the one up under the eves of the house.​


----------



## DenseBuds (Jul 24, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> I got a new toy. Security system came today, DVR and 4 cameras. I ran a test and got it up and running now I just have to place the four cameras and run the wires. I went with a closed circuit system with internet access because I dont want trouble with wifi or someone getting cute and hacking the thing. Infer red cameras, two with wide angle so it works at night with email alerts and alarm. This shit is cool. I got one placed so far. The bitch is gonna be running the wires for the one up under the eves of the house.​


Cool, can't wait to see pics of it once it's up and running!


----------



## IAm5toned (Jul 24, 2010)

badass.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 24, 2010)

How much does a system like that cost??? Thanks for putting up this great detailed journal it rocks


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 25, 2010)

Not that bad really, DVR and 4 cameras for $269 *LINK *
I got about 400 feet of extra cable with shipping it was about $375

There are no features to the cameras that came with the system like pan tilt zoom or even focus that I can find. So far i got all pink trees and bushes but Im workin on that. The infra red works I can record in the dark its black and white, but only about 15 to 20 feet or so then you dont see much.

Still tripping on the software, what the fuck is the difference between motion recording and alarm recording, alarm recording is motion activated... I think I am just gonna have it record 24/7 then when the hard drive is full it will just record over it. Much easier.

Anyway should have it up in a day or so. I need an extension latter.​


----------



## IAm5toned (Jul 25, 2010)

motion recording only records when the camera sees motion.

alarm recording, you set up an alarm box, using the software, and any motion in the box, as seen by the camera, closes a set of alarm contacts on the back of the dvr (sometimes that is an optional expansion card) and starts recording. 24/7 recording, is risky, because if an event occurs, it may be recorded over by the time you realize to check the dvr, depending on how your cams are setup, and how big your hd drive is.


----------



## DenseBuds (Jul 25, 2010)

Ya, the Alarm is generally used to engage some external device when the camera detects motion. Maybe a light, or sound or something.


----------



## IAm5toned (Jul 25, 2010)

more like a silent alarm zone on a security panel 

contrary to what you see in the movies, most electronic systems do not activate signaling devices (lights, sirens) the reson being, all that does is scare the perp away.
nowadays, they like to use that alarm contact to trip a silent alarm, and notify law enforcement immediately, that way there is a chance of catching the perp, in action, with video evidence to nail his ass.... lights, sirens, thats all hollywood theatrics... you can use them to scare away some juveniles... but a pro, will just snatch whatever he can and run, because he knows theres at least 90 seconds he can run before the owner gets out there to take a shot, or pic, or whatever.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks guys, OK, that makes sense. 
I selected the area to monitor because there was movement (wind blowing bushes) in the motion detect option.









Then scheduled alarm recording. 
I kept getting recordings when there was no motion in the selected area.







So I checked the red boxes, seems like that canceled out the selected area so I tried all green. That worked for one cam but I keep getting motion recording on the other when there is no motion. I think maybe one cams motion setting isnt working correctly or there is a problem with the cam. Cant be operator error now can it. LOL

So, green boxes or red?

Oh and maybe you can look and tell me if I can hook up an external buzzer.

Here is the user manual* LINK*​


----------



## IAm5toned (Jul 25, 2010)

that model does not have an auxillary alarm contact for an external device... sorry man.
but what it DOES have.... is a line audio output, via rca jack.... all you need is a really really cheap radio, that has an aux audio input.... connect the cheap radio, to the dvr, with a single rcz cable, and there's your buzzer. you could also use a relay with a 1000ohm 12vdc coil, to trigger the buzzer. use the rca cable, to fire the coil on the relay.
im really surprised that dvr didnt have an aux relay contact on it, alot of them do.

as far as motion boxes, it appears that the red boxes are currently areas that are ignored., when you click them and make it green, that sets up a motion detect area for that cam.
it might be completely backwards tho...lol.. red might be the area that is recorded, and green ignored. wish i could help you more on that, but this brand is one im not familiar with, i more of an everfocus/divar/sony/panasonic kind of guy.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 25, 2010)

Gotcha, thanks for taking a look. I will figure the motion out, just thought I would ask.

So the audio input, I thought I could attach a mic to that and get audio from a remote mic by a camera. I figured the audio output was to send audio to a remote speaker by the same camera. I guess thats not it. It seems to have some kind of buzzer built in...

OK, well I know you guys dont come here to read my ramblings,On with the Show!

Week 10 veg,
Starting to see flowers on the blue dreams. I guess its greed but I am going to try and keep the blue dream with mites. I havent seen any movement on her in a few days. Removed a couple lower branches.

















Sure you see some dead ones and the damage that was done and I realise there are eggs under the leaf and I am taking a hell of a chance putting her back but she cant stay out there. I mean, thats why I built the dam greenhouse.

I cant see just tossing her in the trash so I am going to keep hosing her off with water and use some foggers. If I see others infected by her I can always toss her then and treat again.










I removed most of the lower branches and cleaned them up some more now they are going into flower. Tossed like a couple pounds of leaf, about half a garbage can full.









I even removed a couple from Santa Cruz but you cant tell.




Heres this weeks vid.​[youtube]gGQenqssUfA&hl=en&fs[/youtube]​




I forgot, check out these papers I found. I have seen other large ones but these are as thin as zig zags and burn great.






​Guess I should clean that ash tray.
.


----------



## IAm5toned (Jul 25, 2010)

lol.... wow.. just amazing.
the size comparision, looking at the door, in the video, vs the plant height...wow!
hope you dont run out of room!


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 25, 2010)

Yea bud, me too. 
I hope to have that clear part full of buds where they are just touching the roof when they are done.
If I didnt bend them the Blue Cheese would be about 8 to 9 feet tall by now, The blueberry at least 7 feet, the blue dreams and Casey coming in about 6 feet and the Kush about 5 feet. Actually they are about 5 feet now but bushy cause I topped them once late in the game.


I just noticed I said Casey Jones was the biggest, I meant to say I topped her the most. She got a slow start and seemed younger then the others when I decided I better start training so I topped her main cola then about 5 other shoots just the other day. She is still gonna have to scoot her ass over and make room for the blue dream as soon as I get some help moving it. I should have got a new pot. That one has sat in the sun too long.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jul 25, 2010)

Now Thats MY field of dreams. (yep that was a corny movie joke)


----------



## IAm5toned (Jul 25, 2010)

man.... imagine a scrog about 7 feet up...... it would be like a trellis of bud


----------



## Murfy (Jul 26, 2010)

something i've come across recently that i thought you'd like-



> 1/4 cup Baking Soda
> 1/2 cup Apple Cider vinegar
> 1 Tablespoon Lemon Juice
> 2 drops dish detergent
> ...


i used this and it seems to work well. it does disolve mites and eggs. i left them in the solution for about 10 minutes. after the test, i used it in my veg room and it is definitely mite free, for almost 2 weeks now.it's very alkaline and does need to be rinsed, and wouldn't be to good for flowers. since you're rinsing plants anyway give it a shot.

i also use a tobaco/garlic/cinnam0n/canola tea in the flower room and ti worked good also. after two weeks, just the faint aroma of cinnamon. it smells good kinda, and is unnoticeable when smoked


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 26, 2010)

Murfy said:


> something i've come across recently that i thought you'd like-
> 
> i used this and it seems to work well. it does disolve mites and eggs. i left them in the solution for about 10 minutes. after the test, i used it in my veg room and it is definitely mite free, for almost 2 weeks now.it's very alkaline and does need to be rinsed, and wouldn't be to good for flowers. since you're rinsing plants anyway give it a shot.
> 
> i also use a tobaco/garlic/cinnam0n/canola tea in the flower room and ti worked good also. after two weeks, just the faint aroma of cinnamon. it smells good kinda, and is unnoticeable when smoked


Thanks Murfy,
Yea, thats sounds good, I am using foggers now but a little of that once in a while couldnt hurt.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 26, 2010)

Hey guys, The second half of my security system arrived last night.







His name is Max. He is a Golden retriever and is 8 weeks old yesterday.
Ferocious killer dog that will lick you to death.​


----------



## gumball (Jul 26, 2010)

Very cute, take care of him, and enjoy!


----------



## cutman (Jul 26, 2010)

aww he cool looking. enjoy my friend


----------



## Danielsgb (Jul 26, 2010)

Yea he looks real vicious. He'd lick those thieves good. Those plants are looking great.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Jul 26, 2010)

just put peanut butter on the floor so the thieves walk through it. the dog will never let them leave!!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 26, 2010)

that Max is a nice looking bugger i had 1 dalmation 3 rottweilers and now i have a crazy boxer

you dont seem to need luck you seem to have everything covered but luck with all dog and grow

1 Qhow do you like the smart pots


----------



## gumball (Jul 26, 2010)

Dwezelitsame said:


> that Max is a nice looking bugger i had 1 dalmation 3 rottweilers and now i have a crazy boxer
> 
> you dont seem to need luck you seem to have everything covered but luck with all dog and grow
> 
> 1 Qhow do you like the smart pots


yeah, the boxers are a tad looney, huh!!i have a 3 year old, bout as hyper as she was at 8 weeks. more of a big lapdog now!!


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 26, 2010)

gumball said:


> Very cute, take care of him, and enjoy!





cutman said:


> aww he cool looking. enjoy my friend





Danielsgb said:


> Yea he looks real vicious. He'd lick those thieves good. Those plants are looking great.
> Daniels


Thanks guys.



gumball said:


> just put peanut butter on the floor so the thieves walk through it. the dog will never let them leave!!


There ya go!



Dwezelitsame said:


> that Max is a nice looking bugger i had 1 dalmation 3 rottweilers and now i have a crazy boxer. You dont seem to need luck you seem to have everything covered but luck with all dog and grow
> 
> 1 Q, how do you like the smart pots


I'll take all the luck I can get, Thanks man. 
Smart Pots? Lets put it this way, I got an eight foot tree in a 14 in tall pot. Love them.



gumball said:


> yeah, the boxers are a tad looney, huh!!i have a 3 year old, bout as hyper as she was at 8 weeks. more of a big lapdog now!!


Ha!
Yea, that will never happen. No lap, no jumping up on people and no rolling over when getting petted. I didnt get the dog I wanted but this one will be trained correctly. Hes the largest male in a litter of eight pups. His dad was around 90 lbs.

I remember years ago I had a Saint Bernard. Sam. She would walk up to you when you were sitting on the sofa and back into you and sit on your lap. Funny thing to see man, you wouldnt think a dog woud do that but she was big enough.

Sure I want a guard dog but I also want a friend I can trust around people.
When I found this guy had pure bred pups for $400 I jumped on it. Good thing too, Yesterday they were all eight weeks old and ready to go, today hes only got one female left.

Dam, I forgot how cute puppies can be... And how much they shit. Dude went 4 times today.


----------



## Lucywu2012 (Jul 27, 2010)

Are you do it by yourself. It's awesome!


----------



## IAm5toned (Jul 27, 2010)

puppy shit is always better when barefoot 

cute dog, looks like a winner!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 27, 2010)

I thought I stepped on dog shit earlier....

turned out to be a grape.....

shrooms


----------



## jfa916 (Jul 27, 2010)

those are way bigger since last time i came bro great job


----------



## TheRuiner (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice security system, no humanity though, being liked to death, well, that's just no way to have to go...


----------



## gumball (Jul 27, 2010)

theloadeddragon said:


> i thought i stepped on dog shit earlier....
> 
> Turned out to be a grape.....
> 
> Shrooms


haha! Lmao


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 27, 2010)

Ha!
I wish he shit grapes. Actually I dont care, I love him to death already. I'm trying hard not to spoil him.
He has been with me for 2 days now, I havent heard him cry or bark and he has been with me the whole time. He is happy as long as he can lay on the floor by me and chew on something. Yes, I am going to train him myself. We are workin on potty training first. We are going to the vet today to get a wellness exam and his shots. Next week we will start "patrol" every morning we will walk around the edge of the yard while I continue to say patrol. Once he understands it he can do it himself. That will be the first part of his training.

I got the blue dream back in the greenhouse yesterday and did a little more training. Then set off a dr doom fogger last night.
I figure If I set off a fogger like once a week or so I can control the mites. Girls are lookin good. Should have some flowers soon.

Thanks for the comments everyone.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 27, 2010)

could always force flower (space). Its a lot easier with a greenhouse ....

oh and kinda sorry... I was on shrooms..... took me a LONG confused stare to figure out it was a grape... so it was a big deal.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jul 27, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Not that bad really, DVR and 4 cameras for $269 *LINK *
> I got about 400 feet of extra cable with shipping it was about $375
> 
> There are no features to the cameras that came with the system like pan tilt zoom or even focus that I can find. So far i got all pink trees and bushes but Im workin on that. The infra red works I can record in the dark its black and white, but only about 15 to 20 feet or so then you dont see much.
> ...



im very happy to see u invested in a camera setup bro. i got mine with my wholesale license out in LA for $400 cash. the setup u found is a great deal. i ended up paying more for the brandname and more memory on the DVR. i run mine 24/7 and let it record over itself. IMO i dont need to save last months records cuz obviously nuthin happened so it can be recorded over and over. i run it on the highest quality and my infared works great. thats also wat i paid for was the distance. my camera can see all the way across the street but like u said, nighttime is rough. id run one right outside ur greenhouse for sure tho. put up a 10'-15" support pole or watever and mount it there. i have two monitors in my house cuz u can split the video feed. so i can click my bedroom tv over and check my entire house front bak etc. anyways bro keep up the good work!

id also rec a "driveway chime" sensor as a motion detector. cheap and easy to setup/move whever and most peeps dont see it. put it aimed at the greenhouse and anybody gets close itll trip the sensor. u can have it loud so its chimes and scares of anyone or at least ull hear it to go bust sum heads haha. look up driveway sensors on ebay if ure interested. was like $30 w/ shipping


----------



## cutman (Jul 27, 2010)

flush and chop time bro. damm here is work work work.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jul 27, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Hey guys, The second half of my security system arrived last night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cute pup bro. dogs are def a good investment. we posted up two warning signs and one says "warning; attack pitbulls" and its funny cuz our dogs would lick u to death as well, but an intruder with bad vibes and intentions def wont make it past them. puppies are awesome but a shitload of work as im sure u know by now.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jul 27, 2010)

theloadeddragon said:


> could always force flower (space). Its a lot easier with a greenhouse ....
> 
> oh and kinda sorry... I was on shrooms..... took me a LONG confused stare to figure out it was a grape... so it was a big deal.


dis guy... haha 



-Cruz
im just token readin up on ur journal (hints my multiple posts; sorry) but anyways i know u mentioned no sight of the mites? i just ordered sum predator mites; specifically the breed that best suites my growroom enviroment. (50-60% RH) idk how well these would work outdoors but with a greenhouse? mayeb theyd work? idk if u already tried them or considered them but the ladybugs dont work in my room as i found out like many others im sure. they dive bomb the fuk HIDs and commit suicide via lumen shock haha. 

anyways heres a link to one wensite i came across.


Predator Mites


----------



## IAm5toned (Jul 27, 2010)

fyi, guys-

they make infra red spotlights that will light up your yard like high noon for those cams, that are invisible to the naked eye.

those ir cams all have 'headlights' on them if you look closely..... if a man had a set of thermals, the cams would look like lighthouses.
the cam is just as capable of seeing the same distance at night, than at during the day, but only if theres enough ir reflected to the cam, and since the ir is supplied by the led's on the front of the cam, its easy to see how the light is weak. if you were standing in the same place as the cam at night time, and only had a few low power led's to light your way, you wouldnt see very far either, you would overcome that by getting a bigger light, correct... 

same thing for the ir cams.... just put the ir light on a photocell.


----------



## ran4it2 (Jul 27, 2010)

wow plants are looking lovely.

one question for you tho. What are you going to do about the smell?


----------



## IAm5toned (Jul 27, 2010)

nothing a few claymores cant fix


----------



## Bob Smith (Jul 27, 2010)

ran4it2 said:


> wow plants are looking lovely.
> 
> one question for you tho. What are you going to do about the smell?


My guess would be "enjoy it".

Damn, you guys with your security cameras got me feeling like a non-baller without that setup.............ordering some hot shit shortly, even though I'm building out a new grow room and currently have nothing in my garage to protect.

Still gotta keep up with the Smith's.


----------



## gumball (Jul 27, 2010)

im gonna sit back and live vicariously through you folks! thanks for giving me what I cant!!!


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 27, 2010)

theloadeddragon said:


> could always force flower (space). Its a lot easier with a greenhouse ....
> 
> oh and kinda sorry... I was on shrooms..... took me a LONG confused stare to figure out it was a grape... so it was a big deal.


Force flower? I dont know. That would mean covering it for a few hours a day sounds like a pain in the ass really.

Glad you got the grape thing figured out. Good thing it wasnt shit you mistook for a grape.



BooMeR242 said:


> im very happy to see u invested in a camera setup bro. i got mine with my wholesale license out in LA for $400 cash. the setup u found is a great deal. i ended up paying more for the brandname and more memory on the DVR. i run mine 24/7 and let it record over itself. IMO i dont need to save last months records cuz obviously nuthin happened so it can be recorded over and over. i run it on the highest quality and my infared works great. thats also wat i paid for was the distance. my camera can see all the way across the street but like u said, nighttime is rough. id run one right outside ur greenhouse for sure tho. put up a 10'-15" support pole or watever and mount it there. i have two monitors in my house cuz u can split the video feed. so i can click my bedroom tv over and check my entire house front bak etc. anyways bro keep up the good work!
> 
> id also rec a "driveway chime" sensor as a motion detector. cheap and easy to setup/move whever and most peeps dont see it. put it aimed at the greenhouse and anybody gets close itll trip the sensor. u can have it loud so its chimes and scares of anyone or at least ull hear it to go bust sum heads haha. look up driveway sensors on ebay if ure interested. was like $30 w/ shipping





BooMeR242 said:


> dis guy... haha
> 
> -Cruz
> im just token readin up on ur journal (hints my multiple posts; sorry) but anyways i know u mentioned no sight of the mites? i just ordered sum predator mites; specifically the breed that best suites my growroom enviroment. (50-60% RH) idk how well these would work outdoors but with a greenhouse? mayeb theyd work? idk if u already tried them or considered them but the ladybugs dont work in my room as i found out like many others im sure. they dive bomb the fuk HIDs and commit suicide via lumen shock haha.
> ...


Hey Boomer, Yea, as I was looking at them I realised the better systems had more features. Sounds like you got a smokin deal on yours. This is more like what I want. Well, the price was anyway. I got 3 cams on the greenhouse and one on the side gate. It should work with a well with a bit more light the night clips.

Yea, I got a few meighborhood cats that would set off a door chime alarm too may times outside but inside I plan on having a motion sensor of some sort. Good idea.

The mite thing, yea, they are still there but I dont see any movement after using the foggers and I got 5 on order so Im gonna use that but I like the idea of predator mites. Let us know how they work for you. 




cutman said:


> flush and chop time bro. damm here is work work work.


Yep, you are the one who wanted perpetual harvest. One every month if I remember correctly. Enjoy bro.



IAm5toned said:


> fyi, guys-
> 
> they make infra red spotlights that will light up your yard like high noon for those cams, that are invisible to the naked eye.
> 
> ...


Thats what I need for one cam cause its further away then the others.
You say I can get one light that will light up the whole area? what, split one of the power cables to a cam and power it with that?



ran4it2 said:


> wow plants are looking lovely.
> 
> one question for you tho. What are you going to do about the smell?


I guess I should do something. I am thinking of an air cleaner sealed up in the room run for 24/7 in flower. My bud has one he is gonna let me try out. 



Bob Smith said:


> My guess would be "enjoy it".
> 
> Damn, you guys with your security cameras got me feeling like a non-baller without that setup.............ordering some hot shit shortly, even though I'm building out a new grow room and currently have nothing in my garage to protect.
> 
> Still gotta keep up with the Smith's.


Hey Bob, well, ya start thinking about how much it sucks to lose a harvest and now the cost of these things are down, why not. Better to be prepared. Besides it fun to tweek with.


----------



## cutman (Jul 27, 2010)

i ordered some from here plues some lady bugs, i was wondering about those predator mites. from herehttp://www.altgarden.com/store/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=309


----------



## AudiA6Driver (Jul 27, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> I forgot, check out these papers I found. I have seen other large ones but these are as thin as zig zags and burn great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are the best papers ever!!! the dude at my shop was like " Heyyy mannn.... Try theessee.... therrrrree uhh pretty goood.." lol but he was right they burn so perfect and smooth.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jul 27, 2010)

the predator mites should be here soon but i dont have mites and havent had any issues in my rooms YET... lol im all about preventative so im honestly hoping to never have to report on spider mites in my rooms but ill keep u informed.

the sensor chime actually doesnt go off for cats/med dogs. my old pad had 3 cats and never any issues. but either way i think u got it covered with the cameras. def sick. dont wanna make mine sound like anything special. urs are great bro id rather pay that price any day lol


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 27, 2010)

cutman said:


> i ordered some from here plues some lady bugs, i was wondering about those predator mites. from herehttp://www.altgarden.com/store/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=309


Link dont work bro. I couldnt find it. Whats up with disabling copy on this site? Im sure I have done it before.



AudiA6Driver said:


> Those are the best papers ever!!! the dude at my shop was like " Heyyy mannn.... Try theessee.... therrrrree uhh pretty goood.." lol but he was right they burn so perfect and smooth.


I think they are great. One doob lasts all day.



BooMeR242 said:


> the predator mites should be here soon but i dont have mites and havent had any issues in my rooms YET... lol im all about preventative so im honestly hoping to never have to report on spider mites in my rooms but ill keep u informed.
> 
> the sensor chime actually doesnt go off for cats/med dogs. my old pad had 3 cats and never any issues. but either way i think u got it covered with the cameras. def sick. dont wanna make mine sound like anything special. urs are great bro id rather pay that price any day lol


Yea, I hear ya, Price was a major concern. It brings the total cost of the op to about $1800 woops forgot the dog $2200 

I checked out the link and saw the cost for 1000 live mites was about $52 
We were talking about this last week and genuity posted this link: *LINK* 
Looks like they sell the same amount but of the eggs for $21.99 but you would have to hatch them.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 27, 2010)

I set off a dr doom fogger last night. I was designed for a larger area so I left the vents on the bottom open. I lost a few leaves but I bet I killed any mites in there.






















Not too bad really. I just cut them off.


Took Max to the vets today for an exam and shots. He took it like a man. I am proud of that boy. I promise I wont fill this journal with videos of him but I thought you may get a kick out of this. Its his first time on a lawn.
​[youtube]liN_NUm3J58&hl=en&fs[/youtube]


.​


----------



## AudiA6Driver (Jul 28, 2010)

lol fuckin hilarious! puppy's are amazing when your stoned ,free entertainment for hours! One day your not going to be able to fit in the greenhouse anymore lol !


----------



## Hodgegrown (Jul 28, 2010)

Hey Cruzer, nice grow. Max will bring you years of love and friendship, luck with the mite problem..


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 28, 2010)

AudiA6Driver said:


> lol fuckin hilarious! puppy's are amazing when your stoned ,free entertainment for hours! One day your not going to be able to fit in the greenhouse anymore lol !


Ha!
Yea even when your not stoned they are pretty funny. but then again, thats not very often for me. The day I cant fit in the greenhouse is getting closer, I cut off a bunch of lower branches so I can always crawl through.



Hodgegrown said:


> Hey Cruzer, nice grow. Max will bring you years of love and friendship, luck with the mite problem..


Thanks a lot man. After boomer told me about your grow I have been watching. I am amazed at the size and even more so the shape of your girls. I can tell by looking at them you know your shit man. I wish you well.


----------



## cutman (Jul 28, 2010)

choped all lemon skunk and now is hanging. tree looks cool now!!!!!!


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 28, 2010)

Ha! I was just at your journal, didnt see any pics of you hacking droopy.


----------



## cutman (Jul 28, 2010)

well she hacked now. I dont think ill be doing any more lemon sk. got plenty, one turned purple, with pistal that are solid. thick too


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 28, 2010)

Good info man, I was thinking about growing that strain. You got a purple pheno huh? awesome.
Now I know your experiences I will not mix it with others. When I do grow it, it will be all lemon skunk.


----------



## cutman (Jul 28, 2010)

yea no mixing bro. just to much work. all or not ya know. iv been trimming all morning. its hot damit,


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 29, 2010)

I got a bit of a growth spurt out of the girls the last couple days. 
Hopefully they are going through there final stretch before flower.
Here are a few shots from a little higher up.

























My neighbors use there yards in the afternoons, I would cover it with a tarp to force flower like dragon sugguested but I am afraid it will draw too much attention. Shouldnt be too long now.​


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 29, 2010)

The Giant green house with pot growing in it isn't obvious enough? Lol, you can see the plants through the top part of the green house, like at eye level.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 29, 2010)

LOL. Ya got me there.
I guess I meant any more attention.
My original plan was to flower before it reached the clear section but I guess we are past that.


----------



## cutman (Jul 29, 2010)

lol omg cruze thats just a jungle in there. Just wait till there full of buds.


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 29, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> I got a bit of a growth spurt out of the girls the last couple days.
> Hopefully they are going through there final stretch before flower.
> Here are a few shots from a little higher up.
> 
> ...


Where is George of that Jungle. He's gotta be hiding in there somewhere. Thats nuts how full that room has gotten. Gonna be a rediculous harvest. Goow work Cruze, I am truly impressed. You put all of that Time and effort into it and it is really paying off. Cant wait to see these girls flower.


----------



## IAm5toned (Jul 29, 2010)

watch out for those treeeeeees...................


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 29, 2010)

He is there ya just gotta look closer








​


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 29, 2010)

Funny shit Cruzer, Looks like he's enjoying the hell out of his new jungle, but who wouldnt?


----------



## AudiA6Driver (Jul 29, 2010)

damn, your gana have nugs touching the damn ceiling, lol hopefully your neighbors are very un-aware of there surroundings, if i saw it i would be like wow!! but i also would know what to look for, which most people that dont smoke would just think your little green house is very full and a herd of skunks must have takin up residence in the neighborhood


----------



## HowzerMD (Jul 29, 2010)

I scanned through to see what this was all about, and it's just my style sir. I admire yor greenhouse and think you've done a great job. I will be looking in to see this one out. -Howzer


----------



## cutman (Jul 29, 2010)

dude thats toooo funny man


----------



## DenseBuds (Jul 29, 2010)

Wow man... looking great! Early on I was thinking of suggesting that you setup a hammock in the greenhouse to smoke and chill in, never thought it'd be THIS full. Amazing.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 29, 2010)

have fun crawling around in the jungle!

Seriously.... Excellent job,


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks guys, Nothing like having experienced growers guide me through this.
Sure I got several indoor grows behind me but growing under the sun is different.

Looks like a couple new members have joined the thread, I just wanted to welcome Gunball, Audi and Howzer, Thanks for your comments. Yea Audi, lets hope they are un-aware of there surroundings, herd of skunks, lol I hope it dont get that bad.


Today I decided to start flower nutes. I added the same amount but got a higher ppm rating. A cup of veg nutes brought it to about 800 ppm the flower nutes brought it to 1100ppm. Adjusted the ph to 6.5 I think I am going to keep it there unless I see the tips burning then I will back off a bit but I am hoping this will help jump start the girls that are not quite there yet.

Thats about it, The cuttings I took last week still havent rooted. 
Seems to take longer in that daisy cloner then rapid rooter cubes but you dont need a dome. Its the only way to go if you are growing in air but seems like I can pick up an extra week of veg with the cubes. ​


----------



## gumball (Jul 30, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> I set off a dr doom fogger last night. I was designed for a larger area so I left the vents on the bottom open. I lost a few leaves but I bet I killed any mites in there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


loven the puppy video, and the girls all look great, those outside pics lookn in are nutz!!! you can barely see in there.


----------



## Jorge Bush (Jul 31, 2010)

Looking great Cruzer! Can't wait till Sept. thats it i'm a moving to Cali! you all need some more tax payers right?


----------



## PANGcake (Aug 1, 2010)

holy shite! sups cruz? been a busy summer I can tell  I've been checking up on yer grow, just not one of those who puts down a comment cuz I have to, and I must say it's fkn lovely. Where'z the Mazar...lulz can't see it, In my language we have a saying "can't see the woods for all the trees" =) Bout to harvest 7 plants Headband in few weeks, bet I get as much bud as U get offa 1 of those monsters!!!! lol

//keep it real


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 1, 2010)

Jorge Bush said:


> Looking great Cruzer! Can't wait till Sept. thats it i'm a moving to Cali! you all need some more tax payers right?


Hi Jorge, Sure cali could use more taxpayers dollars. In my opinion Cali could use more politicians that know how to run a business and are not just worried about keeping there ass in office by catering to these special intrest groups.



PANGcake said:


> holy shite! sups cruz? been a busy summer I can tell  I've been checking up on yer grow, just not one of those who puts down a comment cuz I have to, and I must say it's fkn lovely. Where'z the Mazar...lulz can't see it, In my language we have a saying "can't see the woods for all the trees" =) Bout to harvest 7 plants Headband in few weeks, bet I get as much bud as U get offa 1 of those monsters!!!! lol
> 
> //keep it real


Sup PANGcake, Your Mazar started flowering a long time ago and didnt go back to veg so I had to remove her. I got about 1/2 oz off her. Same deal with the afghan widow. "Cant see the forest through the trees" Is the saying on this side of the pond. Congrats on your headband harvest. Im sure you will have plenty.


----------



## notoriousb (Aug 1, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Hi Jorge, Sure cali could use more taxpayers dollars. In my opinion Cali could use more politicians that know how to run a business and are not just worried about keeping there ass in office by catering to these special intrest groups.


^ ^ spot on Cruzer.
Idk if you saw what happened to those politicians in Bell, CA last week but we need to have them all tossed out like they did there. youtube some videos if you dont know what Im talking about, its pretty priceless and needs to happen all over the state. hell, all over the country actually.

any signs of mites after using that fogger though?


----------



## BooMeR242 (Aug 1, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Hi Jorge, Sure cali could use more taxpayers dollars. In my opinion Cali could use more politicians that know how to run a business and are not just worried about keeping there ass in office by catering to these special intrest groups.


a-fukn-men bro


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 2, 2010)

notoriousb said:


> ^ ^ spot on Cruzer.
> Idk if you saw what happened to those politicians in Bell, CA last week but we need to have them all tossed out like they did there. youtube some videos if you dont know what Im talking about, its pretty priceless and needs to happen all over the state. hell, all over the country actually.
> 
> any signs of mites after using that fogger though?


Actually no, I missed it. Although I don&#8217;t find it hard to believe politicians would do that. 
(For peeps who don&#8217;t want to Google it)

California law limits the amount of money that public servants may be paid, its based on the per capita income of the average resident, the City of Bell voted to operate under a charter which exempts it from this provision. The city manager initially started out at a modest $72,000 a year. Now he receives roughly 800,000.00 a year.

They got away with it cause like 90% of the city of Bell is Hispanic and only 35% have a high school education. I think a lot of them do not really understand what it is they are voting on but trust the guys in charge.

There is so much greed in people. Its really sad.
People who run for office, even if they have good intentions, once elected soon find out they play the game or they are out. Some system we got here. We vote for people thinking they are going to do what they say but they cant even if they wanted to. Thing is, we know it and there isn&#8217;t a fucking thing we can do about it besides smoke pot and forget about it. 

Grrr, ok enough of that, I don&#8217;t want to turn this journal into a political discussion.

Spidermites, 
No, I have not seen any but I know they are ready to hatch so I been keeping my eye out for them.
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 2, 2010)

So like day before yesterday I made some hash oil for my doobies with a honeybee extractor. Check it out.







At first I used a pryex pan, then a cup. 
The cup contains the oil better then the pan but harder to scrape with a blade. I found a knife works good though.























Now this shit is powerfull. 2 tokes and I was done for hours.
I used those large papers, Im still smokin on this monster 2 days later.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Aug 2, 2010)

haha wtf id be done too. crazy ass cruz mang thats a goodnight joint right there.
very interesting extract mehtod ill have to read into that more. never seen it done before


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 2, 2010)

yea man, This shit really puts my dick in the dirt. Its easy to make really, put the stash in, buds or trim, unload a can of butane while pointing the extractor at a dish, wait a while for the butane to boil off and evaporate. I wait over night. Then Bingo, honey oil. 3 times or better refined butane makes the best tasting oil and use pyrex cause its super cold and may shatter regular glass or plate.

Here is a link to check out *LINK*


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 2, 2010)

Check out his thing, I wasnt kidding. Im still workin on it.








The tip, I have to cut it off to finish it there is so much resin.









.


----------



## potpimp (Aug 2, 2010)

LOL!!!! Man that is some good shit when it takes you more than 2 days to finish a single J!!


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 2, 2010)

wow that looks sticky.


----------



## bigcheese510 (Aug 2, 2010)

ill take that whole thing to the head . . man up cruzer haha. it looks like you might need to cook it down a little more judging the yellow color, it should be a lot darker.


----------



## AudiA6Driver (Aug 2, 2010)

lol my kind of joint!! Ya the oil is the shit for blunts and boints (blunt sized joints, i also roll alot of junts too lol) Thanks for the warm welcome also cruzer, I want to try out some auto flowers in a green house one day so i dont have to deal with a packed full greenhouse before they even flower lol. I think you might know what im talking about.......  anyway cant wait for the next couple months to see how this all pans out for you. Keep em growin!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 2, 2010)

Hey Cruz, I was wondering if you used dried material, or if you can use wet material? Or does it matter?


----------



## REXXXXXX (Aug 2, 2010)

Wow. I just read thru both journals. Holy shit Cruz, you're my hero. You've got a picture perfect grow. It's too bad I live on the other side of the country, or I would gladly donate some of my time come harvest! Just wanted to say thanks for scratching my weed itch during my dry spell. I absolutely can't wait to see the final result. Keep up the awesome work!


----------



## rastajbd (Aug 2, 2010)

Looks great man, things really came along. I'm currently fitting a serious might battle in my indoor garden. For the BHO I would recommend cooking it at least 5min for every gram of oil, You'd be surprised how much bho cook out even after its evaporated. The oil will also turn slightly more amber which is good. I would just put you're toaster on high and put the pryrex cup on top, it will slowly start to bubble, keep stirring for 5min a gram not letting it smoke. When done while still hot pour oil into separate small plastic seal able containers which will be convenient when time comes to use it. I've made my share of batches and you'll realize it takes a bit longer to perfect the process to you're convenience but the overall product will be extremely pure and potent. Good luck man, love the shed!


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 2, 2010)

potpimp said:


> LOL!!!! Man that is some good shit when it takes you more than 2 days to finish a single J!!


Yup but I gotter done today.



whodatnation said:


> wow that looks sticky.


It was, I cut it off and smoked it in a hash pipe. not bad.



bigcheese510 said:


> ill take that whole thing to the head . . man up cruzer haha. it looks like you might need to cook it down a little more judging the yellow color, it should be a lot darker.


Man up, right.
Dude, ever been too stoned before. Makes me sick. 
Darker? I thought it looked too dark. One batch was kinda green too.



AudiA6Driver said:


> lol my kind of joint!! Ya the oil is the shit for blunts and boints (blunt sized joints, i also roll alot of junts too lol) Thanks for the warm welcome also cruzer, I want to try out some auto flowers in a green house one day so i dont have to deal with a packed full greenhouse before they even flower lol. I think you might know what im talking about.......  anyway cant wait for the next couple months to see how this all pans out for you. Keep em growin!!


Will do!
Yea autos would be the way to go if I wasnt concerned with the amount of plants. I would want like 20 of them for in there. I can have 12 flower and 24 veg at any time. I'm thinking the other way around actually. Like 4 large indica plants like hodge grows in the green house and 8 in the cab indoors.



billcollector99 said:


> Hey Cruz, I was wondering if you used dried material, or if you can use wet material? Or does it matter?


I used dried material in the extractor. I cleaned it up like I was gonna roll it.
I hear you can use stems and leaf material but the butane cost for the good shit is about $5 a can so I use trim.



REXXXXXX said:


> Wow. I just read thru both journals. Holy shit Cruz, you're my hero. You've got a picture perfect grow. It's too bad I live on the other side of the country, or I would gladly donate some of my time come harvest! Just wanted to say thanks for scratching my weed itch during my dry spell. I absolutely can't wait to see the final result. Keep up the awesome work!


Awesome compliment man. I got plenty of time to put into it for now.
Yea, I been through a few dry spells, good way to get some ideas, glad to help out.



rastajbd said:


> Looks great man, things really came along. I'm currently fitting a serious might battle in my indoor garden. For the BHO I would recommend cooking it at least 5min for every gram of oil, You'd be surprised how much bho cook out even after its evaporated. The oil will also turn slightly more amber which is good. I would just put you're toaster on high and put the pryrex cup on top, it will slowly start to bubble, keep stirring for 5min a gram not letting it smoke. When done while still hot pour oil into separate small plastic seal able containers which will be convenient when time comes to use it. I've made my share of batches and you'll realize it takes a bit longer to perfect the process to you're convenience but the overall product will be extremely pure and potent. Good luck man, love the shed!


Right on man. Sounds like you have made your share of batches. I will cook it on the toaster tomorrow. So you say use a plastic to store it in? I have heard of glass vials but it sure looks like a pain getting it back out of there. I was thinking I could heat the glass and drop it on to a paper. Is that how you managed it?

Thanks, I love the shed too!


----------



## cutman (Aug 3, 2010)

nice hooter there dude. dont ya just love it when the end gets so tastey like that. hmmmm good.


----------



## psari (Aug 3, 2010)

Vials are vile. Had to say it. Unless they are attached directly to a vaporizer of course. Then a vial makes sense.

Try glass cosmetic jars. Lots of suppliers. Also small specimen sample glass works. Can be found from some scientific suppliers in relative small and heat tolerant (pyrex and its equivalent) forms. 

Otherwise you're looking into metal. But unless you find some good high grade stainless steal, there is a strong potential for leeching from the BHO. No sense smoking trace lead and other nasties. Even nickel from the stainless can be leeched out though it is not nearly as harmful as the Pakistani mystery metals.

I've seen people hand out the plastic equivalents mainly because of the price factor. I guess at even $70-100 a container, you have to make sure you squeeze people for that extra $.75 cents.

Example cosmetic: 1/2 Once round cosmetic jar. Glass.  Frosted to cut down on light but all these clear things need to be stored dark of course.

Definitely cook it down slightly if possible. Lot of people use sunlight to solar assist, but I dont like the potential degradation from that much light. Outside for sure, or a hood, I'm just not a fan of sunlight directly. Though it would almost make sense to make a solar oven for this process. Glad I wrote a reply. Now to the sketch pad for a concept ... how to regulate the temp seems like a place to start ...

/edit 2.0 ::: And prefered commercial extractor product, not a plug or sales pitch, just informational:  Okief Stainless Steel extractor


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 3, 2010)

My daughter and I demand more Max videos.... Please? She won't leave me alone about it.


----------



## BlackRoses (Aug 3, 2010)

I hate when the resin clogs up at the tip.. waste of THC 
Sure you enjoyed it though


----------



## Bob Smith (Aug 3, 2010)

theloadeddragon said:


> My daughter and I demand more Max videos.... Please? She won't leave me alone about it.


Cosign on that; it's been the only time in years that my girl actually takes an interest in my hobby.

That puppy is cute as all fuck off, get some more videos up, mang!!!

And that honey oil shit looks pretty cool, but I'm nervous about gases so I'm gonna stick with my fucked up making hash technique.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 3, 2010)

Cruz I just wanted to say big ups, and mad rep, I just made some BHO with a DIY kit I spent 5 bucks on. I used a small amount of excess trim, and some popcorn nugs, I got about a dime sized worth of beatiful resin. My question is, how do you spread it on a joint? Mine is super sticky, I could barely get it off the razor blade. 

BTW, I put a tiny, tiny bit on a bowl right now, and I am ripped!!! That stuff is awesome.


----------



## AudiA6Driver (Aug 3, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Cruz I just wanted to say big ups, and mad rep, I just made some BHO with a DIY kit I spent 5 bucks on. I used a small amount of excess trim, and some popcorn nugs, I got about a dime sized worth of beatiful resin. My question is, how do you spread it on a joint? Mine is super sticky, I could barely get it off the razor blade.
> 
> BTW, I put a tiny, tiny bit on a bowl right now, and I am ripped!!! That stuff is awesome.


use a knife and heat up the metal(like with a lighter just up the blade from the oil so the metal heats) but dont get it to hot (Shit will start smokin), just enough and it will soften and you should be able to spread it alittle, thats what i do for blunts anyway, joints i could see the thin paper being a pain in the ass kinda. Honestley i havnt rolled a joint with oil.......hmmmm i might go find me some oil tonight and give it a shot


----------



## bigcheese510 (Aug 3, 2010)

if youre just making the bho for head stash you dont need those tiny viles to store it in cuz they are hard as shit to get the bho in and out if you dont use them all the time. i recommend a pyrex petri dish if its all personal. you can warm it up a bit and makes it easy to spread on any paper or even roll a nug around it then let the dry. you said it looked a lil green then youre almost there with the butane burn off. you want it to be dark black like used motor oil then you know its all clean.


----------



## bigcheese510 (Aug 3, 2010)

AudiA6Driver said:


> use a knife and heat up the metal(like with a lighter just up the blade from the oil so the metal heats) but dont get it to hot (Shit will start smokin), just enough and it will soften and you should be able to spread it alittle, thats what i do for blunts anyway, joints i could see the thin paper being a pain in the ass kinda. Honestley i havnt rolled a joint with oil.......hmmmm i might go find me some oil tonight and give it a shot


 
yup that works great


----------



## IAm5toned (Aug 3, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> yea man, This shit really puts my dick in the dirt. Its easy to make really, put the stash in, buds or trim, unload a can of butane while pointing the extractor at a dish, wait a while for the butane to boil off and evaporate. I wait over night. Then Bingo, honey oil. 3 times or better refined butane makes the best tasting oil and use pyrex cause its super cold and may shatter regular glass or plate.
> 
> Here is a link to check out *LINK*


badass.......


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 3, 2010)

cutman said:


> nice hooter there dude. dont ya just love it when the end gets so tastey like that. hmmmm good.


Yea man, actually I love getting there more then the tasty at the end. I used to like it much more when I was still drinkin beer but now I smoke it.



psari said:


> Vials are vile. Had to say it. Unless they are attached directly to a vaporizer of course. Then a vial makes sense.
> 
> Try glass cosmetic jars. Lots of suppliers. Also small specimen sample glass works. Can be found from some scientific suppliers in relative small and heat tolerant (pyrex and its equivalent) forms.
> 
> ...


Ya know, I just made a sulfur burner and used a light, Im sure it would get hot enough to melt this. Maybe use one to help regulate the temps.

Ha! Bust out the sketch pad, I'm lazy. I use Microsoft paint.



theloadeddragon said:


> My daughter and I demand more Max videos.... Please? She won't leave me alone about it.





Bob Smith said:


> Cosign on that; it's been the only time in years that my girl actually takes an interest in my hobby.
> 
> That puppy is cute as all fuck off, get some more videos up, mang!!!
> 
> And that honey oil shit looks pretty cool, but I'm nervous about gases so I'm gonna stick with my fucked up making hash technique.


You got it guys, time with your daughter is priceless. I will get one up tomorrow.
He kickin back now, I think he likes his new home. 








I dont like the way he keeps eyeing my furniture so I got him a two foot long 4x6 to chew on. Hopefully save my sofa. 








We are almost puppy proof...almost.



BlackRoses said:


> I hate when the resin clogs up at the tip.. waste of THC
> Sure you enjoyed it though


Yea, I cut it off tossed it in the pipe and the rest of the doob smoked great.




billcollector99 said:


> Cruz I just wanted to say big ups, and mad rep, I just made some BHO with a DIY kit I spent 5 bucks on. I used a small amount of excess trim, and some popcorn nugs, I got about a dime sized worth of beatiful resin. My question is, how do you spread it on a joint? Mine is super sticky, I could barely get it off the razor blade.
> 
> BTW, I put a tiny, tiny bit on a bowl right now, and I am ripped!!! That stuff is awesome.


I hear ya man, awesome smoke.
Yea to spread it on the paper I scraped some on the blade and hit it with a lighter, it dripped off on the paper then I smeared it across while it was still warm.



AudiA6Driver said:


> use a knife and heat up the metal(like with a lighter just up the blade from the oil so the metal heats) but dont get it to hot (Shit will start smokin), just enough and it will soften and you should be able to spread it alittle, thats what i do for blunts anyway, joints i could see the thin paper being a pain in the ass kinda. Honestley i havnt rolled a joint with oil.......hmmmm i might go find me some oil tonight and give it a shot


Your gonna be pleasantly surprised. Just smoke it slow and it wont run.



bigcheese510 said:


> if youre just making the bho for head stash you dont need those tiny viles to store it in cuz they are hard as shit to get the bho in and out if you dont use them all the time. i recommend a pyrex petri dish if its all personal. you can warm it up a bit and makes it easy to spread on any paper or even roll a nug around it then let the dry. you said it looked a lil green then youre almost there with the butane burn off. you want it to be dark black like used motor oil then you know its all clean.


There ya go. Thats what I need. Thanks man.


----------



## Danielsgb (Aug 4, 2010)

Max on the lawn was great. They are _pure_ comedy. I hope you get some beginning to flower soon. That thing is packed. WOW Nice Jungle.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Aug 4, 2010)

Hey guys, yall ever use wax paper to place the BHO on, then fold paper gently and store in your preferred locale. Shouldn't be anything nasty to leech out of the wax paper and it should come off easily, especially if you place it in the freezer!


----------



## gumball (Aug 4, 2010)

Yes, Max is great, my wife loved the video!! Can't show my daughter cuz RIU states Marijuana on the title, she don't know I partake, YET! But she's 14 so I need to tell her before she catches me, that will look even worse! Thanks cruzer


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks guys, The last couple days I have been working on the cameras. Pain in the ass but its done.








I got top and both sides covered and I can keep an eye on the back door. I turned that area into Maxes pen. You can see him down in the left corner. Thats where his doggy door is gonna go. I got some 2x6's to build a small deck where the bricks are.

All wires are in pvc, some under ground some just in bushes but you can see any of it except the line that goes across the patio at the base of the fence and into my room. I used the same siding as the greenhouse but its a seperate shed. More like a cottage I guess. I just needed my space.

Some watch dog.








Of course I can see each camera individually, Heres a shot of the over head, I like to call my eye in the sky. 
Shit, I forgot to close the door.








I didnt forget about another video of max, I just wanted to finish this first.​.


----------



## Bob Smith (Aug 4, 2010)

Slick camera setup buddy.

Really, really slick.

Me likey.


----------



## The Snowman (Aug 4, 2010)

are the camera hidden cause that would be pretty awesome haha


----------



## carokann (Aug 4, 2010)

[email protected] jungle jym 2 feet away


----------



## Drbigcolas (Aug 4, 2010)

Very very nice setup. Can't wait to see more in the next few weeks. I bet your harvest is massive.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 4, 2010)

Oh man I didnt realize how big the greenhouse was until I saw the above pic!! Killer cruzer!


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 4, 2010)

Bob Smith said:


> Slick camera setup buddy.
> 
> Really, really slick.
> 
> Me likey.






The Snowman said:


> are the camera hidden cause that would be pretty awesome haha


Oh, I didnt mention that? 
Yes, they are not noticable unless you look right at them you dont see any trace of them.
Or the 560 feet of wire inside of sched 40 pvc pipe. Thats what took the time.



carokann said:


> [email protected] jungle jym 2 feet away


I got a kick out of that to, Welcome to my journal Carol. 
Thats an older couple living there, I dont hear kids over there anymore. My guess is thats old stuff.




Drbigcolas said:


> Very very nice setup. Can't wait to see more in the next few weeks. I bet your harvest is massive.


Thanks man



whodatnation said:


> Oh man I didnt realize how big the greenhouse was until I saw the above pic!! Killer cruzer!


Hell ya man, its bad ass!
Actually I wanted it larger but but then again, she didn&#8217;t want one at all so we compromised. Kinda like she didnt want a dog so I said I wanted a Pit Bull, we compromised on a Golden. Either way I got a green house and a dog. Works for me.


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 5, 2010)

Last night I gave Max a cardboard box to play with when I went to bed. Well, I forgot I had lined the bottom of the box with a couple puppy diapers things to use for his bed the night I got him. This morning There was diaper stuffing and plastic everywhere. He didnt eat his morinig meal and was a little slow so I figure he ate some of it too.

Anyway, we shot a vid, did a little more exploring.​[youtube]4tGHMvvLFAQ&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs[/youtube]

Then he felt fine tonight. 
Its the first time I heard him bark, well growl anyway..

​[youtube]N1jzXUfwk4c&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs[/youtube]


Crazy little shit, gotta love puppies.​​


----------



## OzWeeder (Aug 5, 2010)

wicked results being shown here. Massive kudos my man!


----------



## gumball (Aug 5, 2010)

dude, your dog is gonna be big like your plants!! he was a hoot watching with that roll of plastic!!! you think he was growling and barking cause that plastic was poking him!! hes a tough one.


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 5, 2010)

OzWeeder said:


> wicked results being shown here. Massive kudos my man!


Thanks man, welcome to my journal.



gumball said:


> dude, your dog is gonna be big like your plants!! he was a hoot watching with that roll of plastic!!! you think he was growling and barking cause that plastic was poking him!! hes a tough one.


I hear ya, he was the largest male out of the litter. Lucky for me nobody wanted a large male. He was the last one left about half again the size of the female. When I brought him home I bought like $40 worth of dog toys. Figures, he likes everything else. Whatever works man.

Now that you mention it yea, Could be thats what it was. He cant sink his teeth into it and when he trys to get a hold of the end he gets poked. Once he gets it flat it rolls up on him. Too funny.


----------



## gumball (Aug 5, 2010)

Yeah, it was a hoot to watch! Reminds me of my boxer, so much fun!


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 5, 2010)

Took a couple shots of the canopy, Grew about 6 inches in the last couple days. Time to train it back again.
This is the first week of flower nutes, fed every other day at 1100ppm









I didnt expect the bubba kush to hit the ceiling before flower but she is there too. 
The girl in the left corner,









A shot from opposite side, see my neighbors will never know its grass. lol









All I can say is, we'll see.​


----------



## bigcheese510 (Aug 5, 2010)

be carefull cruze. now is the time the rippers start creepin. lookin beautiful.


----------



## gumball (Aug 5, 2010)

WOW, thats a jungle. i couldnt see your little seat. you should put it in a random area and sit in it while recording. we can play "wheres cruzer"! no one will ever find ya!!!


----------



## vairocks (Aug 5, 2010)

i wish evry mornin wen i wake up i had a green house like dis 1 infront of me str8.....it wud hv a been a gifted life :$ cheers 2 u mate...job nicely n precisely done...hats off to ur grow....rep+  
grow wit power !


----------



## LadyGizmo (Aug 5, 2010)

Ive been a lurker for a while and Just wanted to say your my hero. LMAO Its amazing what you have going on and your plants look absolutely beautiful!


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 5, 2010)

bigcheese510 said:


> be carefull cruze. now is the time the rippers start creepin. lookin beautiful.


Yep, got the cams up, alarm installed and some ammo.
All I can do for now. Next month I sleep out there.



gumball said:


> WOW, thats a jungle. i couldnt see your little seat. you should put it in a random area and sit in it while recording. we can play "wheres cruzer"! no one will ever find ya!!!


Ha! That's my step stool so I can reach the upper stems and tie them back.
I thought I took that out before taking pics. Oh well, stoned again. I got a good vid for ya though.



vairocks said:


> i wish evry mornin wen i wake up i had a green house like dis 1 infront of me str8.....it wud hv a been a gifted life :$ cheers 2 u mate...job nicely n precisely done...hats off to ur grow....rep+
> grow wit power !


Aw Thanks Mate! I'll throw a shrimp on the bar-b in your honor.



LadyGizmo said:


> Ive been a lurker for a while and Just wanted to say your my hero. LMAO Its amazing what you have going on and your plants look absolutely beautiful!


Thank you M'lady I sure am proud of those girls.
Your questions or comments are most welcome.


----------



## potpimp (Aug 6, 2010)

Man I am so happy for you Cruzer; this is turning out to be a spectacular grow. I've loved the whole thing from designing & building the greenhouse, wiring it, doing the flooring, the roofing and vents, the AC & security - and Max the wonder dog - to the now stuffed greenhouse. Yeah the neighbors will never know you're growing pot in there, LOL.


----------



## DoeEyed (Aug 6, 2010)

Amazing! What a difference from when you first put them in there, eh? Cute puppy too - gotta love 'em!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Aug 6, 2010)

you in a safe area nobody gona rob your hard work ??

puppy is something he dont know what to do with himself i have a boker (very hyper) my 5th dog one at a time of course one dalmation three rottweilers one boker , the last boker to much energy better for a teenager im 60 years old 

i was thinking maye a screen for a scrog effect before it reached visable height 

keep up good work UNFUCKINBELIEVABLE the wole process camendable you are a god of grow 

i would wish you good luck but i dont think you need it luck is not a part of your operation more skill knowledge and research

1Luv


----------



## cutman (Aug 6, 2010)

dam cruz all has been trimed here, and drying, shit that was alot off work. your going to have your hands full come harvest, bro


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 6, 2010)

potpimp said:


> Man I am so happy for you Cruzer; this is turning out to be a spectacular grow. I've loved the whole thing from designing & building the greenhouse, wiring it, doing the flooring, the roofing and vents, the AC & security - and Max the wonder dog - to the now stuffed greenhouse. Yeah the neighbors will never know you're growing pot in there, LOL.


Thanks Pimp, I'm glad you took the time to go through it all. 
Max the wonder dog... Me likey 



DoeEyed said:


> Amazing! What a difference from when you first put them in there, eh? Cute puppy too - gotta love 'em!


Hey Doe, good to see ya pop in. Yea he is a kick. 
Difference? You bet. Now its a jungle, did ya see George?



Dwezelitsame said:


> you in a safe area nobody gona rob your hard work ??
> 
> puppy is something he dont know what to do with himself i have a boker (very hyper) my 5th dog one at a time of course one dalmation three rottweilers one boker , the last boker to much energy better for a teenager im 60 years old
> 
> ...


Ha! thanks man, yea, I'm in a pretty safe neighborhood. Never know though.
Yea I grow with a screen indoors. This being my first grow in here I really didnt know how big they would get. Next time around a screen for sure.



cutman said:


> dam cruz all has been trimed here, and drying, shit that was alot off work. your going to have your hands full come harvest, bro


Time to rest and enjoy the friut of your labors man. I got a pretty good plan for harvest, instead of the cab I got a 10 x 10 area I am gonna hang in and build me one of those Box fan trimmers.


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 6, 2010)

OK we been on flower nutes for a week now. The temps have been extremely mild, inside temps have been in the high eighties. I was expecting to hit 100 by now. Probably will next summer. Casey Jones is the only girl we are still waiting on to flower. I did some late topping on her, I hope she turns soon. 

Here's this weeks vid:​[youtube]xEfGQBklIZs&hl=en&fs[/youtube]​


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 6, 2010)

Glad to see you have someone to help you remove the lower growth that doesnt get light. My dogs love to eat leaves and stems. You'll have to see ho much he likes the stalks at harvest. But every time I trim under my screen, I bring out a nice handful of the biggest, greenest leaves for them and you would think it was their favorite dinner. The eat them faster than there food, I have to keep an eye on them because if one finishes theirs too fast it can quickly lead to a fight when the other tries to get their chompers in the other ones thc salad.


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi Integra, 

Yea, I figured I would let him chomp away at the short stuff untill he got a hold of one and pulled some of the bark off.
I tied it up with some yarn to help prevent any problems.









Ha! Thats funny, THC salad. I have heard lawn clippings mixed with table scraps and an egg is real good for them.
So like, do you notice any difference in there temperament? Do they get stoned?


----------



## blueberrykush1995 (Aug 6, 2010)

Wow man what a awsome grow i wish one day thats me lol!! Great job have to now had any theifs try to break in??


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 7, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Hi Integra,
> 
> Yea, I figured I would let him chomp away at the short stuff untill he got a hold of one and pulled some of the bark off.
> I tied it up with some yarn to help prevent any problems.
> ...


 Generlly they seem the same as always except on harvest day. They run around eating everything that hits the floor and that seems to get them a little more buzzed. But we smoke them up whenever they're in the mood, they plop their faces in our laps when we start smoking and you know what they want, and we give them a couple of blows in the face. I never thought of Dobermans to be the stoner type, but you cant judge a book by its cover.


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 7, 2010)

blueberrykush1995 said:


> Wow man what a awsome grow i wish one day thats me lol!! Great job have to now had any theifs try to break in??


Hey BB welcome to my journal, I always wanted to do something like this. I grew for a year indoors to learn a bit about growing before I built it. Funny thing, its all together different growing under the sun. Break in? Nope nobody tried, there really isnt anything to steal yet. I just want to be prepared... and I am.



Integra21 said:


> Generlly they seem the same as always except on harvest day. They run around eating everything that hits the floor and that seems to get them a little more buzzed. But we smoke them up whenever they're in the mood, they plop their faces in our laps when we start smoking and you know what they want, and we give them a couple of blows in the face. I never thought of Dobermans to be the stoner type, but you cant judge a book by its cover.


Dobermans with the munchies, now thats a sight to see... I say feed them. LOL
Thanks for your input. 

If anybody wants to see indoor done right you should check out Intergas journals.
Awesome, he produces more bud per foot then anyone I have ever seen.

​.


----------



## cutman (Aug 7, 2010)

No shit bro he has a bad ass set up with alsome buds.


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 7, 2010)

Hey everyone, I went to Hemp Con 2010 Medical Marijuana Show today in San Jose.

Funny feeling walking into a Marajuana Show. It was divided in half, sort of. The public was welcome on the main side (for $20) where there was several cannibas clubs and doctors on site to hand out prescriptions. ($50) Then you could go into the other side where they had the stalls representing the various clubs in the area. They had all kinds of meds. 1/8 going for between $30 and $50.00 Edibles, extracts the works. I got a good look at those $1500 trimmers, yea, a box fan is the way to go. Now I know the height and shape of the fan blades I need.

There was a big wheel you could spin for a dollar with prizes. My buddy got 5 spins and won two teeshirts a sweatshirt a lighter and 1/2 gram of buds! Fucking lucky dude man. He gave me a Tee shirt. 







They gave hit a coupon and we went to the other side where you needed to have a card to get in to collect the 1/2 gram. 
Good gimmick, makes you go to there booth.

It was the first show in this area and it looked like today they did some business so there will probably be more. I walked up to a booth that was promoting the new legislation here in cali that would make it legal for everyone. I asked the girl "do you know anything about growers rights" she replied, "do you know anything about a jurors rights?" I said "thanks anyway smart ass. I know I am voting no. I dont want my rights taken away and I will have to buy government stash. Fuck that." Besides this is too new. people who make the laws need more time to figure this one out. My opinion? we got two, maybe three years before state government fucks this up for all of us.​


----------



## gumball (Aug 8, 2010)

yeah, i dont even live in your state, but the way cali does it will set a presidence for every other state. if they do it wrong, we are just as well off growing ilegally. Well i guess nothing will change then for most of us!!


----------



## potpimp (Aug 8, 2010)

Good take on vote Cruzer; I never thought of it like that but you're right. I guess you realize you now have a hundred subscribers to your DIY trim box and you haven't even started the thread yet.  I can't wait for that. I've got 20 plants to harvest this year and that would really come in handy. They are nowhere as big as yours but still pretty big by Georgia standards, especially considering the scorching summer we've had. BTW, when my dog goes with me to check my plants I have to watch her because she LOVES my plant leaves!!


----------



## rastadred22 (Aug 8, 2010)

great grow!!! alot to learn from u cruzer! 

love the greenhouse! i have a huge greenhouse here in bermuda but it still belongs to pops so cant grow in it yet!
ur a lucky guy and are def. going to get a huuuuuuuge yeild
bes of luck hope all goes well will def. b watching! +rep subd!

btw nice puppy


----------



## zeffysaurus (Aug 8, 2010)

great grow Cruzer, I'm planning on owning my own place within 2 years and this greenhouse is exactly what I plan on having as my first toy in my new backyard. Keep it green man.


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 8, 2010)

gumball said:


> yeah, i dont even live in your state, but the way cali does it will set a presidence for every other state. if they do it wrong, we are just as well off growing ilegally. Well i guess nothing will change then for most of us!!


You know, I have learned there is only one thing in life you can bank on, that's change. For better or for worse things change and you are the only one who can make the difference.



potpimp said:


> Good take on vote Cruzer; I never thought of it like that but you're right. I guess you realize you now have a hundred subscribers to your DIY trim box and you haven't even started the thread yet.  I can't wait for that. I've got 20 plants to harvest this year and that would really come in handy. They are nowhere as big as yours but still pretty big by Georgia standards, especially considering the scorching summer we've had. BTW, when my dog goes with me to check my plants I have to watch her because she LOVES my plant leaves!!


 I&#8217;m sure they are beautiful plants man, by any standards.
Yea I got a couple months to go but so far i figure the best way to start on a DIY trimmer is eBay. I&#8217;m looking for an old box fan with metal blades right now. Funny, search vintage you find them for $100 search old and you find them for $10.00
I didn&#8217;t know this until I got the pup but dogs can be carnivorous or vegetarians. I think the term is omnivores. Like us they like a salad with there meals too.




rastadred22 said:


> great grow!!! alot to learn from u cruzer!
> 
> love the greenhouse! i have a huge greenhouse here in bermuda but it still belongs to pops so cant grow in it yet!
> ur a lucky guy and are def. going to get a huuuuuuuge yeild
> ...


 Thanks man, nice to hear from a young man who doesn&#8217;t think he knows it all. (like I did) 
I believe Luck comes form determination and hard work. Then the huge yield.
Welcome to my journal.




zeffysaurus said:


> great grow Cruzer, I'm planning on owning my own place within 2 years and this greenhouse is exactly what I plan on having as my first toy in my new backyard. Keep it green man.


Nice goal man. The sooner you can own a home the sooner you can start to get ahead of the game of life. 
Planning for the future is smart. I am sure you will be there soon.


----------



## IAm5toned (Aug 8, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Thanks guys, The last couple days I have been working on the cameras. Pain in the ass but its done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awesome. you want a job?

lol...


----------



## vairocks (Aug 8, 2010)

i dooooo....i doooo  i want those sweet tasty upkomin product as my cashback.... gonna b a hell of a security guy....


----------



## notoriousb (Aug 8, 2010)

damn cruz, youre gh is busting at the seams!  you thinking less plants in there next season?

plush security setup you got now too with the pup and the cameras. just need some heat seeking lazer turrets now


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 8, 2010)

Yea, no kidding. Less plants next year. I'm thinking 4 would probably do fine in there. 
Start them later too. These clones hit soil on 4/20 and went in the GH the 1st of May. 

Heat seeking lazer turrets ?
Couldn't find them on eBay.


----------



## gumball (Aug 9, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> You know, I have learned there is only one thing in life you can bank on, that's change. For better or for worse things change and you are the only one who can make the difference.


you know your exactly right! but thats a hard pill to swallow, even for me knowing your right.


----------



## IAm5toned (Aug 9, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Yea, no kidding. Less plants next year. I'm thinking 4 would probably do fine in there.
> Start them later too. These clones hit soil on 4/20 and went in the GH the 1st of May.
> 
> Heat seeking lazer turrets ?
> Couldn't find them on eBay.


we can make one out of some old compact/make up mirrors, a lens from a fisher price microscope, and an led  



lol... joking man.


----------



## potpimp (Aug 9, 2010)

IAm5toned said:


> we can make one out of some old compact/make up mirrors, a lens from a fisher price microscope, and an led
> 
> 
> 
> lol... joking man.


Hahahaha, *somebody* has been watching McGuyver!


----------



## IAm5toned (Aug 9, 2010)

that guy had the best mullet EVER


----------



## Bob Smith (Aug 9, 2010)

Everything's still looking great Cruzer, and I'm still loving Max..........but I thought you'd like a pic of my progress:


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 9, 2010)

I know its crowded, but it looks like you got the GH filled right to capacity, I guess we'll have to wait and see how they do. Who wouldnt want all those monster growing out back, I know I would sure love it.


----------



## jfa916 (Aug 9, 2010)

your plants are badass bro great job


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 10, 2010)

IAm5toned said:


> we can make one out of some old compact/make up mirrors, a lens from a fisher price microscope, and an led
> 
> lol... joking man.


Dam I would like to see that one LED.



Bob Smith said:


> Everything's still looking great Cruzer, and I'm still loving Max..........but I thought you'd like a pic of my progress:


Is that a door I see? Good job my man! What the hell did you do with all that stuff? Craigslist?

We built Max a dog house tonight. He not very interested...









No, guess hes gonna sleep on it.








​


Integra21 said:


> I know its crowded, but it looks like you got the GH filled right to capacity, I guess we'll have to wait and see how they do. Who wouldnt want all those monster growing out back, I know I would sure love it.





jfa916 said:


> your plants are badass bro great job


Thanks guys, Yea its getting tight, I'm training them like I would in my cab.
I'm using some clips and some wire,








I got the res cleaned out today too. I left the grow nutes residue in there for the first couple weeks of flower nutes. I think it helped. This shot is just before adding back nutes. 









I added Pura vida bloom at a PPM of 800 and PH 6.5​.


----------



## cutman (Aug 10, 2010)

put some green aroud his house, he will be happy. lol


----------



## Bob Smith (Aug 10, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Is that a door I see? Good job my man! What the hell did you do with all that stuff? Craigslist?


Donated most of the electronics, fuseball table, etc. to the Salvation Army..........they were pretty stoked to get four 32"+ TVs that worked.

Spent my 30 years on this earth being a dick, by and large.........gotta make up for it at some point, and figured donating some shit to poor people was a start.


----------



## rastadred22 (Aug 10, 2010)

Bob Smith said:


> Donated most of the electronics, fuseball table, etc. to the Salvation Army..........they were pretty stoked to get four 32"+ TVs that worked.
> 
> Spent my 30 years on this earth being a dick, by and large.........gotta make up for it at some point, and figured donating some shit to poor people was a start.


yes iyah! know sey Jah in everybody Heart! 

blessins!


----------



## notoriousb (Aug 11, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Yea, no kidding. Less plants next year. I'm thinking 4 would probably do fine in there.
> Start them later too. These clones hit soil on 4/20 and went in the GH the 1st of May.
> 
> Heat seeking lazer turrets ?
> Couldn't find them on eBay.


How many are in there now? Im a stoner and forgot exactly  I want to say 7

and I make the turrets personally for a generous price we're all capitalists right?


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 11, 2010)

Bob Smith said:


> Donated most of the electronics, fuseball table, etc. to the Salvation Army..........they were pretty stoked to get four 32"+ TVs that worked.
> 
> Spent my 30 years on this earth being a dick, by and large.........gotta make up for it at some point, and figured donating some shit to poor people was a start.



Wow, no kidding, Poor people like shit man. Thats great, kinda makes you feel good dont it. Or maybe your kicking yourself in the ass cause you could have gone to the flea market and sold all that shit and bought a co2 generator. Who knows, Either way you got the room now. Congrats man.


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 11, 2010)

Temps still mild, mid 80's. flower nutes at 800 ppm. PH 6.8
I set off a DR Doom fogger last night. I had seen spidermites at the bottom of the blue dream in the smartpot. Looked in there today and saw Bubba Kush pushin the roof. I couldnt get to it so I took off a couple of the front pannels to get to her I got her tied back now. Check it out:

That's all Bubba





























This is a cool idea, next I will take off the pannel's and show you the Santa Cruz OG Kush.
​.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Aug 11, 2010)

haha too much plant in the GH so u gotta take shots outside now? lol keep it up cruz


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 11, 2010)

At least they're budding and the stretch should be about done.


----------



## gumball (Aug 11, 2010)

looking very nice cruzer, very nice!!


----------



## rastadred22 (Aug 11, 2010)

hell yeah they are!


----------



## IAm5toned (Aug 11, 2010)

i just had a brilliant flash of insight.

i wonder how the SantaCRuzOGkush

would do SCROG'd... lol... scuse me, i think im just a trifl stoned.


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 11, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> haha too much plant in the GH so u gotta take shots outside now? lol keep it up cruz


Dude, yea. Its a bit tight in there.



Integra21 said:


> At least they're budding and the stretch should be about done.


I hope so. Time to start stacking, I can deal with about another 6 inches or so.



gumball said:


> looking very nice cruzer, very nice!!


Man, I'm lovin it. thanks for hangin out.



rastadred22 said:


> hell yeah they are!


I second that! or is it third?



IAm5toned said:


> i just had a brilliant flash of insight.
> 
> i wonder how the SantaCRuzOGkush
> 
> would do SCROG'd... lol... scuse me, i think im just a trifl stoned.


Ha! 
Yea, I did take some clones for the cab a while back, I think it was from her. No roots yet.
Seems some strains take longer to root then others using the sprayers. They are all still green too.


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 13, 2010)

So like yesterday I bought a 3 stage R/O with an airgap faucet off craigslist.
Its still in the box. She bought it a year ago and couldnt get anyone to hook it up so I bought it for $100

I looked at the instructions for a couple hours last night and still cant figure out how to bypass the storage tank and the faucet. I would assume you just take the line going to the storage tank and run that to a res with a float valve. It looks like it already has a shutoff valve. I guess I will try again today before I get stoned. Anyone here know about these things? Its an American plummer type. Model # WRO-3167​


----------



## potpimp (Aug 13, 2010)

Dang, no wonder she couldn't get it hooked up. The grow is amazing bro.


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks bud, Yea, I need to do more training today. I wish I could just take off all the top panels and let them go.


This R/o has got me stiumped though. looks like the line comes from a water supply through a sediment filter then through a valve, then the ro membraine then to the storage tank, when you open the faucet the wayer comes back out of the storage tank, through the charcoal filter then to the faucet. Seems like the system needs the storage tank to work.












If I am right how the hell am I gonna hook this to a res.​


----------



## gumball (Aug 13, 2010)

it will probably be a better line of protection to have the tank. what you can do is run it from the storage tank to a faucet or something of the sort, but somehow connect the float valve in your rez to the faucet or "something" that the float valve can cut on and off. 

does that make sense? basically switch out the faucet for something your float valve can control. you may have to increase or decrease the tube size from the storage tank to this unnamed device, but i would think it could be done. 

sounds like another 2 hour stoned trip to the depot for ideas!!!! good luck, you built that green house so you'll have this thing licked in no time!!


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Aug 14, 2010)

Working on the same thing my self cruzer. I already have mine setup and i just now want to switch it over to how your thinking bigger RO tank then the one we got with the system. Only problem i am seeing is the pressure on mine goes way down when i try to just shutoff the tank and go from the Intake water line to the RO faucet. My conclusions and i fucking hope i am wrong but its only going to work good with the metal tank that came with the system and how ever much that holds is going to be your max you can get at one time before the metal tank can fill back up. Then you can just empty it into your bigger Self made RO tank with Float valve, still not sure how that would work out the shutting off of the New tank filling so the Metal tank could fill back up all is manual work in my head lmao and that's not helping really just a headache.

Cant wait to hear your ideas on it cruzer after you have been able to work with it.


----------



## Murfy (Aug 14, 2010)

without looking at the manual-



the valve has to be a check valve of some sort to eliminate siphoning? 

eliminate the tee, and the tank. use an elbow at that joint instead. still pressurized but without the reserve. uninstall the sillcock from the end and put a float at the end.

these don't produce much water do they? the small tank is the same as an r/o res. so if your demand is more than what is readily available from the unit you're covered.

i can't remember if you run an r/o res or just one for nutes, but one would seemlike a good idea. just change the tanks. where the tank is on the unit now, just change it to a larger sealed vessel. like those six gallon buckets with the screw on gasketed lids.

bulkhead fittings would be a good idea for putting nipples on a bucket. they make them threaded or slip on.


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 14, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Thanks bud, Yea, I need to do more training today. I wish I could just take off all the top panels and let them go.
> 
> 
> This R/o has got me stiumped though. looks like the line comes from a water supply through a sediment filter then through a valve, then the ro membraine then to the storage tank, when you open the faucet the wayer comes back out of the storage tank, through the charcoal filter then to the faucet. Seems like the system needs the storage tank to work.
> ...


 Its actually very simple. Just go buy a press fit "t" from the local hardware store, they cost about $5, and hook the res fill(green) and sink RO line(blue) together and then run a line from the open port on the t to the float valve in your res. Then just drain into a drain or where ever you want and hook up the supply line. Turn on the water and let it fill your res. Check ppms of the water to verify operation. Hope this helps.


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 14, 2010)

Hulk Nugs said:


> Working on the same thing my self cruzer. I already have mine setup and i just now want to switch it over to how your thinking bigger RO tank then the one we got with the system. Only problem i am seeing is the pressure on mine goes way down when i try to just shutoff the tank and go from the Intake water line to the RO faucet. My conclusions and i fucking hope i am wrong but its only going to work good with the metal tank that came with the system and how ever much that holds is going to be your max you can get at one time before the metal tank can fill back up. Then you can just empty it into your bigger Self made RO tank with Float valve, still not sure how that would work out the shutting off of the New tank filling so the Metal tank could fill back up all is manual work in my head lmao and that's not helping really just a headache.
> 
> Cant wait to hear your ideas on it cruzer after you have been able to work with it.


Yup, I hear ya man. I read the metal tank is preasurised 6 to 8 lbs. The way I got it figured is it needs presure to push water up and get an even flow out of the faucet. I dont need that, I just want it to drip into a res through a float valve.



Murfy said:


> without looking at the manual-
> 
> View attachment 1098069
> 
> ...


Thanks murfy, Yea That is what I had in mind, well just crimping the green line. Almost the same deal. but I think that valve needs some back presure to close the intake. No, it doesn't make a lot of water, just a couple gallons a day. I use about 15 gallons a week in the cab grow. My water supply is here at the green house. I plan on installing the r/o here at the GH and run a line to the cabs, (about 200 feet) If it makes enough I will try adding a second res here at the GH to go hydro for winter and spring harvests.



Integra21 said:


> Its actually very simple. Just go buy a press fit "t" from the local hardware store, they cost about $5, and hook the res fill(green) and sink RO line(blue) together and then run a line from the open port on the t to the float valve in your res. Then just drain into a drain or where ever you want and hook up the supply line. Turn on the water and let it fill your res. Check ppms of the water to verify operation. Hope this helps.


THATS what I was looking for!
I had a feeling there was a simple fix. So remove the tank from the picture, and after the tee thats there already, install a second tee connecting green to blue then come off that to a res. I dont understand how it's gonna work. It seems to me I would get a mix of water, 1/2 thats been though the charcoal filter (blue line) and half that hasn't (green line) but I trust your words man. I'll go get one today and try it.


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 14, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Thanks bud, Yea, I need to do more training today. I wish I could just take off all the top panels and let them go.
> 
> 
> This R/o has got me stiumped though. looks like the line comes from a water supply through a sediment filter then through a valve, then the ro membraine then to the storage tank, when you open the faucet the wayer comes back out of the storage tank, through the charcoal filter then to the faucet. Seems like the system needs the storage tank to work.
> ...





cruzer101 said:


> Yup, I hear ya man. I read the metal tank is preasurised 6 to 8 lbs. The way I got it figured is it needs presure to push water up and get an even flow out of the faucet. I dont need that, I just want it to drip into a res through a float valve.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I went through all the same shit when I put mine in(I use the same sink version). To put it simply, there are basically 2 ro lines. The tank line that fills when water isnt being used, and the ro line that drains ro water from the tank and when the tank is empty it dribbles water strait from the filter. You can just cap off the tank line, but its hard to find caps. Its a lot easier to just "T" it in with the main ro line. You should have a ppm of 5-30, so make sure you check when its all setup. An make sure you dont have the drain line hooked into your ro line(thats what I accidentally did when I first hooked mine up. That must be ran to a drain or into your yard or something. And jsut as a heads up, these kind of ro's have a rediculously low flow rate(mine's 10gal a day)so if your trying to fill a 20gal res, expect it to take 2 days.


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 14, 2010)

Right on bud, I was hoping someone here would have done this already. Thats cool you happen to have the same one. 
Like you I wont need a lot of water, 10 gal a day is good to know, I will plan on a second res for the GH. I figure I use about 15 a week in the cabs and i'm guessing 20 gal a week for hydro in the GH. So this will put out about 70 gal a week, more than enough. I just got back from the store and I'm setting it up today, gonna fill a 5 gal bucket to test it. For the drain do you think I need an airgap? I am going to try a gravity feed by mounting the system about 5 feet off the ground. It will travel down 5 feet then up 2 mounted against the sub floor of the house, then down 1 into the shower drain.

Thanks again man.


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 14, 2010)

First test results: 
I ran it for an hour collecting the waste water as well as the pure. 
I got 5 gallons of waste water and a gallon of pure, well 20 PPM.
Im stoked. Now I gotta plumb it to the cabs.


----------



## gumball (Aug 14, 2010)

so for every gallon of pure water 5 gallons are lost? can you use the waste for anything, like water the lawn, or wash the cars?


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 14, 2010)

Yea thats about right. 1 to 5 
The waste water is full of brine and isnt good for anything from what I understand. I wouldnt water my lawn with it but maybe wash a car cause soft water is full of salt. Who knows? I'm just happy I got it run to a drain.

Now I got a float valve in a res to see if when the float closes and the water stops it closes the intake and stops the waste line. I dont want this thing running all the time.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Aug 14, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Yea thats about right. 1 to 5
> The waste water is full of brine and isnt good for anything from what I understand. I wouldnt water my lawn with it but maybe wash a car cause soft water is full of salt. Who knows? I'm just happy I got it run to a drain.
> 
> Now I got a float valve in a res to see if when the float closes and the water stops it closes the intake and stops the waste line. I dont want this thing running all the time.


Thanks for the updated info cruz!!

Not to good on reading and understanding as compared to seeing or doing to understanding whats going on. If you could give us a pic break down on what you did fuk man i would really appreciate it and maybe others.

I was just going to say fuk the RO faucet by the sink and make that my main line to my RO diy tank 20 gallons, it would only fill up 3 gallons with great to poor pressure at the end of the 3 gallons but i know every hour to hour and half would give me 1 gallon of RO With in 7 hours i could get decent pressure to my first but not so good to my third gallons of water and i would just play my RO tank fill schedule to that.

Just kinda wanted to get your input on my idea since you have it setup already.


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 14, 2010)

Dude, if you say fuc the r/o on the sink what are you going to be drinking and making ice with? I donk know man, maybe check craigslist an find another one.


The best way to explain what I did and what will probably work for you is to go without a storage tank or faucet. Look at what you got now, the line to the storage tank cut and put in one side of a tee thats the green line in the pic.

























Then take the blue line to the faucet and plug it in the other side of the tee. Come off the Tee to a float valve in a res. The red line is the waste line. You could just leave yours connected.

















In the pic the float valve is too low, Im gonna move it up but the hole was already there. I have used this res several different ways.


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 14, 2010)

Forgot, while I was there I took a couple shots of the girls,








Looks like its time to hose off the roof again.


This girl gets the last bit of sunlight.







The girls have pretty much filled out a nice canopy in there. If this is anything like a cabinet grow I just have to make sure the air is going all the time and keep them off the roof as best I can.


----------



## rastadred22 (Aug 14, 2010)

damn man looove how full it is


----------



## qazwers1 (Aug 14, 2010)

Wouldn't be a "Green"-house without the right kind of greenery in it. ;p Loving the grow man, keep it up. Looks like Max will have quiet a few sticks to play fetch with when the ladies are done.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Aug 15, 2010)

thank you for the break down, on the RO !!

The girls are looking great, this is going to be a great harvest!!


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 15, 2010)

rastadred22 said:


> damn man looove how full it is


Yea the canopy just about shadows the whole floor.
This being my first grow I let them pretty much go balls out to see how big they can get in here. 
I guess I figured that one out huh.



qazwers1 said:


> Wouldn't be a "Green"-house without the right kind of greenery in it. ;p Loving the grow man, keep it up. Looks like Max will have quiet a few sticks to play fetch with when the ladies are done.


Shes a green house full of the right kind of green alright.
Yea, Max has already had a taste, he got into some fan leaves I had trimmed off.
I could tell cause he was just laying around that day not doing much then he puked some yellow green stuff ate his dinner took a nap and was good to go. A chip off the ol block I tell ya.



Hulk Nugs said:


> thank you for the break down, on the RO !!
> 
> The girls are looking great, this is going to be a great harvest!!


No problem man, I swear I stared at that thing for hours and couldnt figure it out.
Thats whats great about keeping a journal and getting comments from a bunch of different people. I can ask as well as answer questions.


----------



## veggiegardener (Aug 15, 2010)

I love your greenhouse. I have two that are 8' x 12'. If this is your first grow, I want to mention a couple things. Keep your buds off the ceiling as much as possible. They accumulate moisture and can easily mold.

I haven't read your entire thread. Please excuse me if this has been mentioned.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Aug 15, 2010)

ure gonna love walking out every morning staring straight up at mass amounts of colas. just wait...


----------



## REXXXXXX (Aug 15, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> ure gonna love walking out every morning staring straight up at mass amounts of colas. just wait...


omg the visual of that just gave me a hardon. And with all those awesome strains, I could only imagine what it must smell like in there! Harvest is going to be fuggin incredible! so jealous...


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 15, 2010)

Girls are looking good Cruzer. Glad you got the ro figured out. My drain runs out of my room, across the garage and into a drain in my laundry room. About a 25ft run. And I didnt do it to mine but they do make cut offs that turn off the feed line once the res is full, and they also make little plugs that that you put on your drain line to increase the pressure and slow the drain which gives you less waste water and increases your fill capacity per hour.


----------



## DenseBuds (Aug 15, 2010)

Nice! How's the smell? Your entire block is going to STINK


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 15, 2010)

veggiegardener said:


> I love your greenhouse. I have two that are 8' x 12'. If this is your first grow, I want to mention a couple things. Keep your buds off the ceiling as much as possible. They accumulate moisture and can easily mold.


Hey, good to hear from someone who has done this a few times. Thanks for the tip.
Yea even as small as they are when they touch the panels I see condensation. I had bud rot a few indoor grows before and its a sad thing. I got all kinds of ties in there and I keep trying the back. I hope it works. What do you do, have you tried chicken wire across the ceiling?



BooMeR242 said:


> ure gonna love walking out every morning staring straight up at mass amounts of colas. just wait...


Im waiting...Im waiting..........



REXXXXXX said:


> omg the visual of that just gave me a hardon. And with all those awesome strains, I could only imagine what it must smell like in there! Harvest is going to be fuggin incredible! so jealous...


Keep it in your pants buddy, Im running a room air purifier in there 24/7 but yea, in the morning its sweet. I'm waiting...



Integra21 said:


> Girls are looking good Cruzer. Glad you got the ro figured out. My drain runs out of my room, across the garage and into a drain in my laundry room. About a 25ft run. And I didnt do it to mine but they do make cut offs that turn off the feed line once the res is full, and they also make little plugs that that you put on your drain line to increase the pressure and slow the drain which gives you less waste water and increases your fill capacity per hour.


Cool, Yea the way you told me how to hook it up works perfect. I guess that valve shuts off the intake cause I watched the drain line stop draining. My drain line will run about the same as yours but the feed line will be about 200 feet. Plenty of preasure for that without any storage tank.



DenseBuds said:


> Nice! How's the smell? Your entire block is going to STINK


Not really that strong yet. 
I guess that filter is helping somewhat but when it stinks, lets hope it smells like blueberrys.


----------



## HowzerMD (Aug 15, 2010)

Your greenhouse is looking quite amazing. You've pretty much reached the apex of what's possible with that space lol. I bet your pup feels like a tiger in the jungle stepping into that.


----------



## PANGcake (Aug 16, 2010)

Hehe...U need 1 more green house for next season Cruz!


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 16, 2010)

HowzerMD said:


> Your greenhouse is looking quite amazing. You've pretty much reached the apex of what's possible with that space lol. I bet your pup feels like a tiger in the jungle stepping into that.


Thanks man, Ya its getting pretty tight in there. Funny, when my pup first went in there he didnt like it much, now I cant keep him out. 



PANGcake said:


> Hehe...U need 1 more green house for next season Cruz!


Oh man, Dont get me started, I know I am pushing it as it is. 
I will end up sleeping in it year round.


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 16, 2010)

The girls stretched a bit more, what I thought was a 10 min job took 2 hours but I got them all off the roof and about 6 inches clearance (again) I got a good look at SCOG and she is pretty far along now. I dont expect much more vertical grow from her or Bubba. Blue berry has pretty much settled down too. Its the Blue Cheese thats going nuts. Next to her is Casey Jones and Boomers blue dream, Thats the one in the smart pot on the right. Its about twice the size as the other blue dream in the regular pot now.


I took the next couple panels off today. Check it out,





















Right side







Middle, this is where I am pointing them.







Left side, 








Santa Cruz OG bud shot,








This branch in about 2 feet below the canopy, that tells me these white panels do let in enough light. I had to tie up a few of her lower branches.


Heres a video.​[youtube]oR5DcDogvgw?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US[/youtube]​


----------



## rastadred22 (Aug 16, 2010)

love em!!! they lookin good them i cant imagin the yeild!


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 16, 2010)

OMG!!! lol that is a kick ass GH you got!


----------



## DUBS Doobious (Aug 16, 2010)

Are those 10 Gal. Smart Pots you got there Cruz?


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 16, 2010)

rastadred22 said:


> love em!!! they lookin good them i cant imagin the yeild!





whodatnation said:


> OMG!!! lol that is a kick ass GH you got!


Thanks guys, kinda overgown but it wont be the first time I had to tie and train a grow.



DUBS Doobious said:


> Are those 10 Gal. Smart Pots you got there Cruz?


Yea buddy, there awesome.
















10 gallon smart pots and I bet a couple of these would be nine, ten feet tall if I didnt bend them. 
They are on soil not brick for better drainage. Strange, I thought I would see roots popping out the side by now. I have been watering about two inches below the top. Maybe they went down following the water.​


----------



## gumball (Aug 16, 2010)

them things may have enough roots to survive winter!!! they are huge! man, you got your hands full, a good full, but full nonetheless!!!


----------



## DUBS Doobious (Aug 16, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Strange, I thought I would see roots popping out the side by now. I have been watering about two inches below the top. Maybe they went down following the water.
> [/INDENT]


Smart pots do whats called oxygen root-pruning. 
The roots find their way to the sides of the pots the oxygen culls the tip off. 
Lateral root growth is encouraged by this.
This creates a mass of feeder roots.

I'm thinking of making some DIY Smart Pots because I need em to fit in custom dimensions.
It's just non-woven Polypropylene Geo-Textile same stuff that weed control matting is made out of.
I got the sewing skills. I got this.


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 16, 2010)

gumball said:


> them things may have enough roots to survive winter!!! they are huge! man, you got your hands full, a good full, but full nonetheless!!!


Yea my buddy said that. he said to leave some undergrowth when I harvest, drop a bag of ice on the base of the plant to shock it and leave it there over winter. That would be cool to grow it again next year as one long hedge.



DUBS Doobious said:


> Smart pots do whats called oxygen root-pruning.
> The roots find their way to the sides of the pots the oxygen culls the tip off.
> Lateral root growth is encouraged by this.
> This creates a mass of feeder roots.
> ...


Naw, not hard at all, I know a couple people who make there own bags now.
Yea, I kinda knew how they worked. It's just that I saw a journal on here where the bag had roots growing out the sides of it. With all that shade down there I thought I would see some. Thanks for the info though.


----------



## cutman (Aug 16, 2010)

hey cruz how it growing, hope your all good, just finnishing up here,


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 18, 2010)

Good man, going to pop some master kush fem seeds I got from Narvana for my winter grow.
I forgot I had them, there about 6 months old I guess they are still good.

I got that back corner of the GH trained today.
That bubba Kush looks like its gonna be the first to finish.


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 18, 2010)

I found a couple box fans or Craigslist, I got two box fans and 1/2 dozen tennis balls for Max. $10.

Heres the smaller one.








I took off the grill, front and back. Then the blade.









I figure if I can get the back grill close enough to the blade it may work.


Back grill:








So I cut out space for the motor and installed the back grill through the front of the fan and secured it.



































Who knows if it will work or not, But now the blades only like 1/4 of an inch away and that how far away the trimmer bade was I seen.​


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 19, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> I found a couple box fans or Craigslist, I got two box fans and 1/2 dozen tennis balls for Max. $10.
> 
> Heres the smaller one.
> 
> ...


 I heard that the fans with the metal blades work alot better. With the amount of mud you are going to have to trim, and the size of your nugs, I would think that those plastic blades will end up shattering.


----------



## Bob Smith (Aug 19, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Good man, going to pop some master kush fem seeds I got from Narvana for my winter grow.
> I forgot I had them, there about 6 months old I guess they are still good.
> 
> I got that back corner of the GH trained today.
> That bubba Kush looks like its gonna be the first to finish.


Looking good, Cruze - I have some Nirvana MK that I need to grow out as well, so I'll be seeing how yours turn out.

Also, you think that fan blade is gonna be able to cut reasonably well? I have my doubts but I hope you prove me wrong


----------



## gumball (Aug 19, 2010)

You could always take some sandpaper and give the plastic blades a little edge. Or even tape a couple razor blades to a few different places on the blades. Maybe not tape though, lose a lot of trichs to tape, maybe a screw.


----------



## Bob Smith (Aug 19, 2010)

gumball said:


> You could always take some sandpaper and give the plastic blades a little edge. Or even tape a couple razor blades to a few different places on the blades. Maybe not tape though, lose a lot of trichs to tape, maybe a screw.


Yeah, I was thinking along the same lines - watch a few episodes of "Locked Up" and see how the prisoners get those plastic shanks so sharp and try to emulate that.

That plastic blades will be too dull without some sharpening, IMO.


----------



## Hefty (Aug 19, 2010)

Wow man...looks truley amazing..Something I will be aspiring to do one day...gotta get my first journal started..hopefully me and my brother will be starting it this weekend when our seeds crack


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 19, 2010)

I hear ya guys,

I couldnt find one with metal blades (reasonably priced that is) so I thought I would mess around with this. I figure if I couldnt find one cheap then you wouldnt either and I want to make something that anyone can replicate. I want to keep the fan blades in there to move the trim material away from the cut but I agree there needs to be some kind of cutting blade. I planned on metal blades that I was gonna cut and bend and sharpen the edge. So this is basically a prototype. I was thinking something along the lines of a weed wacker. Instead of a blade I was thinking wire attached to the hub right before the fan blade. Or fashion some kind of blade. First I needed to lower the back grill and secure it. Got that done. Just thought I would post that and see what you guys think.


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 19, 2010)

Hefty said:


> Wow man...looks truley amazing..Something I will be aspiring to do one day...gotta get my first journal started..hopefully me and my brother will be starting it this weekend when our seeds crack


Thanks man, Feel free to post a link to your journal here so we can check it out.
Good luck.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 19, 2010)

Definitely Cruze, if you can make one for a low price, I would definitely be interested in trying to replicate it


----------



## DenseBuds (Aug 19, 2010)

I think they make stiff weed whacker blades... let me see if I can find them. Not sure how long they are.


EDIT: This is what I was thinking of... probably not long enough though. 
http://www.weedthrasher.com/product.php
http://www.greenlivingeveryday.com/Weed-Wacker-Blade-p/7201002.htm


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 19, 2010)

How bout this:







http://www.amazon.com/Derale-19118-18-Flxfn-Blkspi/dp/B000CN4Y8O


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 19, 2010)

OK, tried adding some wire to cut the leaf.
I drilled a hole about 1/2 in front of the blade edge and added a wire.





























This works, I went and took a lower branch off a plant and tried it.
I just set the leaf in there to see what kind of cut I could get.









You can see the cuts are not perfect but it does work. I had to push the leaf in about 1/2 inch to cut it off though. 
If I were to use this on a lot of material I think it would be better to leave the front grill off.

OK, so that worked, now I am gonna use a stronger fan. 
I just got one with metal blades I think I can bend in place and sharpen.​


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 19, 2010)

DenseBuds said:


> I think they make stiff weed whacker blades... let me see if I can find them. Not sure how long they are.
> 
> 
> EDIT: This is what I was thinking of... probably not long enough though.
> ...


Yea the first link may work but the one with 2 blades, I dont think it moves fast enough.



billcollector99 said:


> How bout this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that would do the job alright, Thanks



Let me see what I can do with this one that has metal blades.
I just got it from my neighbor, looks like it fits in the top of the garbage can better.


----------



## gumball (Aug 19, 2010)

Now thAt does look good! Can't wait to see your new toy in action


----------



## infinitihigh (Aug 19, 2010)

sweet grow!!!


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 20, 2010)

gumball said:


> Now thAt does look good! Can't wait to see your new toy in action


Yea this should rock. Its much more powerful and round to start with so it will fit in a can better. Gonna take a while though, I need to make some kind of bracket to lower the blades, I cant lower the grill on this one and I dont think I can bend them where I want them, they would be short.



infinitihigh said:


> sweet grow!!!


Thanks man, welcome to my journal.


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 20, 2010)

So like today I didnt have any bracket material so I put that project on hold and thought I would finish plumbing the r/o to a res. When I went out there I noticed water on the ground by the drain line. Yep the drain line was still going. WTF it stopped before, like three days ago. Fuck that means I been dripping water at about 5 gal an hour for three days, that's like 360 gallons. Either the shut-off valve I have on the thing failed or it never worked at all. I ordered a check valve and a shut-off valve online for $20 delivered. 

I layed out the 200 feet of 1/4 inch feed line along the fence to where the res is gonna go but Max got to it and chewed it up in a few places before I could bury it. Oh well, my bad. dogs will be dogs. If I cant find all the holes and repair it I will get some new line.

Hes getting better, he understands Sit, Stay and Easy but he doesnt understand "dont chew the fuckin waterline" 

​



​ 
This was taken last night. The flash made his eyes green.
He's filling out, gained 5 pounds the last couple weeks.​


----------



## gumball (Aug 20, 2010)

Will flipping the grill over give you what you want?


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 20, 2010)

Well, the back grill is the housing for the hub unlike the other design that has a frame so I hadnt considered it but after your comment I went and looked at it again. I think I could do it that way but I would destroy the grill and no way to make it a fan again. Thants no biggie really, I would still have about 3/4 of an inch clearance, thats too much but I could bend the blades then.

Time to medicate and think about it. 
I did find some old aluminum L brackets I think I could fashon into a bracket though.

The end result I want it to look like is an extra garbage can.
When I need it I take off the lid and plug it in. Then when I'm not using it stored next to the other cans.


----------



## gumball (Aug 20, 2010)

Good idea. But as you may know, be careful bending the blades, you don't want to throw it out of balance and then make a terrible sound or wobble badly. You still have a few medicating sessions to think it over before it is needed!


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 21, 2010)

[FONT=&quot]Now its really budding, The stalks are getting stronger and harder to bend. Smells great, after training my hands and forearms are sticky.[/FONT][FONT=&quot] Im afraid I am running out of room though. Each day I see buds hitting the roof. I keep pulling them back but soon there will be no place to pull them to. I know, you wish you had my problems huh. 


[/FONT]




















[FONT=&quot]

Although its turning out about what I planned. The upper area all buds and all but I would have liked a bit more clearance. From now on I will keep them shorter. I would cut some tops off now if I thought it wouldnt freak out the plants but now I read I could slow down the flowering process. maybe herm or stretch. any input on that?[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot] Its been 10 days now since the last spidermite bomb. Its time to set of another one, I see some mites on the blue dreams again.[/FONT]​


----------



## qazwers1 (Aug 21, 2010)

Hey Cruzer, all I can say is "DAMN!" love how fat the stocks are and I think i know how you can get the fan working as a trimmer easily. Most metal blades fans can be taken off and turned around so this would allow you to keep the motor and rear housing together and you would only have to modify the front grill. I had a fan almost like the one you picked up and the shaft the blade was on allowed you to moved the blades closer to front or rear so that may allow you to adjust your gap to a good depth. And that fan already has some good features with the two adjuster nuts on the sides as brackets when its in a garbage can.

View attachment 1112251


----------



## potpimp (Aug 21, 2010)

Next years project: jack up the greenhouse and add another 4' panel about the bottom.


----------



## communited (Aug 21, 2010)

thats really impressing man


----------



## LadyGizmo (Aug 21, 2010)

Looking amazingly yummy Cruzer! Cant wait to see the out come of it all.


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 21, 2010)

qazwers1 said:


> Hey Cruzer, all I can say is "DAMN!" love how fat the stocks are and I think i know how you can get the fan working as a trimmer easily. Most metal blades fans can be taken off and turned around so this would allow you to keep the motor and rear housing together and you would only have to modify the front grill. I had a fan almost like the one you picked up and the shaft the blade was on allowed you to moved the blades closer to front or rear so that may allow you to adjust your gap to a good depth. And that fan already has some good features with the two adjuster nuts on the sides as brackets when its in a garbage can.
> 
> View attachment 1112251


Hey Qazwers, thats some good info, I still haven't started it yet, still medicating. 
Well that and My neighbor still has my Drill but I will check that out. Thanks man.



potpimp said:


> Next years project: jack up the greenhouse and add another 4' panel about the bottom.


ya know... na I better not.



communited said:


> thats really impressing man


Hi There, Welcome to my journal.




LadyGizmo said:


> Looking amazingly yummy Cruzer! Cant wait to see the out come of it all.


Nice to see you again Lady, I should have some bud shots soon.


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 22, 2010)

Been lurking this thread some time, didn't think you needed any more "WOW, awesome stuff" comments lol. You think you will be plant later on next year? Just incase you do run out of room?

Credit where credit is due, this is an awesome greenhouse man.


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 22, 2010)

Hey bud, yea I guess thats true. 
Funny thing though, Now I go a couple days without an "atta boy" and I wonder what went wrong? 

To answer your question, yes, at least a couple weeks because May 1st I got 13.5 hours of daylight and a couple flowered on me. I wouldnt want to wait too long. May 15th I get 14 hours so anytime after that and I should be ok. The size really isn't the issue because next time around I will be pruning a lot more. I didnt top these girls until they were 4 feet tall. I think if I start with half the amount of plants and start topping at about 2 feet tall and continue to do it for 4 to 6 weeks they will bud at about 5 or 6 feet.

Any comments or questions are welcome, this is how I can share my experiences and learn from others without disclosing my location and adding to the possibility of getting ripped off. So all you lurkers out there, Its cool to post. I dont bite. Max does, we are working on that.


----------



## riddleme (Aug 22, 2010)

Hey Cruzer I'm always lurking in your threads which are always full of good info, love the new green house everyone should have your problem  keep doing what your doing brother!


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 22, 2010)

Last night I set off another DR doom fogger. I closed it all up, set it off and went to bed right. Not good. I went out there this morning and everything was soaked inside. Not so much the plants but all the walls and ceiling panels were soaked from humidity of the plants. I opened everything up again and in about an hour the moisture was gone. I gotta remember to open it up after setting off a fogger. Lesson learned.


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 22, 2010)

riddleme said:


> Hey Cruzer I'm always lurking in your threads which are always full of good info, love the new green house everyone should have your problem  keep doing what your doing brother!


Right on brother, will do!


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 22, 2010)

So today I went to tie them back again and I noticed the blue cheese had a tie from a while back that I forgot about.
It seems to have slowed down the growth on the main stem and the others got much bigger. Heres the tie.







See what I mean, Heres a closer shot.








The back of it,








Well, I untied it. the yarn was about 1/4 into the stalk.









Back,







Gnarly shit huh.
I wonder how tall she would have been without the tie?​


----------



## riddleme (Aug 22, 2010)

pretty much nothing stops MJ from being all it can be


----------



## rastadred22 (Aug 22, 2010)

wow thats crazy!!!


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 22, 2010)

No shit man, as it is that plant starts in the back corner of the greenhouse and reaches more the half way across. Long ways.
Hell, all I needed was two of those and prune them right and they would have filled this thing.


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 22, 2010)

OK I tied them back once again. I tried to get a shot of the canopy here from inside,















I held the camera up and shot. 2 out of 6 came out. 
Its hard to get a still shot with all these fans in here but here is a good one of a bud I tied back today. Saved another one!





























See how fast its filling up, those other shots through the roof were just a couple days ago. I think I got the center filled.

Oh, and yea thats a piece of PVC holding the vent up. I broke the spring fucking with it and cant get to it to fix it now. 
I should have left it alone till after harvest.​


----------



## LVTDY (Aug 22, 2010)

My god...

I'm not going to lie - I haven't read all 80 pages here, so it probably has been answered already, but what kind of a yield are you aiming for with this grow? I'd assume you're well past it? Haha.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 22, 2010)

gunna have to put all the roof panels up,  Fantastico!


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 22, 2010)

LVTDY said:


> My god...
> 
> I'm not going to lie - I haven't read all 80 pages here, so it probably has been answered already, but what kind of a yield are you aiming for with this grow? I'd assume you're well past it? Haha.


Hi LVTDY, welcome to my journal.
I really dont have a clue, my indoor I get between 5 and 8 ounces from a 2x4 area this is 12x7. 
It's my first grow in this, figured it was gonna be a lot.



theloadeddragon said:


> gunna have to put all the roof panels up,  Fantastico!


If they dont stop I just may have to sneak out there at night and remove the panels. 
How the hell I am gonna get to those screws? I dont know.


----------



## gumball (Aug 22, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> How the hell I am gonna get to those screws? I dont know.


if you have a long ladder, you can lay it out flat on the roof, have someone bigger than you stand on the end, or park a car over it your not gonna move a car!!, and then you have a more balanced distribution of weight across the top of the roof. you can also you the bed of a truck to compensate for shorter ladders. we used to do this all the time with steep shit when i did vinyl siding. works great at low heights, a little more testing of nerves at 25'-35' up!!


----------



## cutman (Aug 23, 2010)

dude thats unreal how your house has feeled up with plants, lol like i said earlyer, your going to be trimming for ever all i can say is wow WOW!!!


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 23, 2010)

It seems you've had a lot of grows under your belt (just checked your cab thread) and although this may come as quite an open ended question, which strain has been your best for say cerebral effect, couch lock, all over high, taste etc. Just wondering because I like to go for well recommended strains when I'm growing.


----------



## veggiegardener (Aug 23, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> OK I tied them back once again. I tried to get a shot of the canopy here from inside,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just beautiful!

I mentioned in my thread the nets used to keep birds out of fruit trees as a possible solution. After seeing your situation, I think it might be the _only_ reasonable solution. Anchor the net on one wall of the green house about half way down. Pull it over the canopy and anchor the net to the other side, pulling everything away from the ceiling. It will require some adjustments, but will be far more effective than trying to Supercrop, or tie several hundred branches down, individually(been there, done that, and have the carpal tunnel to prove it).

Keep me posted?


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 24, 2010)

gumball said:


> if you have a long ladder, you can lay it out flat on the roof, have someone bigger than you stand on the end, or park a car over it your not gonna move a car!!, and then you have a more balanced distribution of weight across the top of the roof. you can also you the bed of a truck to compensate for shorter ladders. we used to do this all the time with steep shit when i did vinyl siding. works great at low heights, a little more testing of nerves at 25'-35' up!!


Thats a good idea, I cant get a truck back there but I do have an extention ladder my bud left here. Dude, 25-35' up? yea i guess so! You wouldnt see me doing that.



cutman said:


> dude thats unreal how your house has feeled up with plants, lol like i said earlyer, your going to be trimming for ever all i can say is wow WOW!!!


Yea bud, looks like they will finish at different times but its gonna be work. 



WOWgrow said:


> It seems you've had a lot of grows under your belt (just checked your cab thread) and although this may come as quite an open ended question, which strain has been your best for say cerebral effect, couch lock, all over high, taste etc. Just wondering because I like to go for well recommended strains when I'm growing.


I would have to say Trainwreck from Greenhouse seeds was the best I have grown so far. Instant buzz, relaxing kinda up high that lasts for about 2 hours. You read my cabinet grow and saw I grew that strain under three different lights, the floros had the most trichomes out of the three. (I also used Ceramic metal halide and high pressure sodium) If I was going to grow it again I would scrog it under T-5 lighting.



veggiegardener said:


> Just beautiful!
> 
> I mentioned in my thread the nets used to keep birds out of fruit trees as a possible solution. After seeing your situation, I think it might be the _only_ reasonable solution. Anchor the net on one wall of the green house about half way down. Pull it over the canopy and anchor the net to the other side, pulling everything away from the ceiling. It will require some adjustments, but will be far more effective than trying to Supercrop, or tie several hundred branches down, individually(been there, done that, and have the carpal tunnel to prove it).
> 
> Keep me posted?


Sure I will keep you posted.

Yes, that sounds like a great idea. I am off to order some now.


----------



## potpimp (Aug 24, 2010)

Infreakingsanity!!! Cruzer you are the plant whisperer!


----------



## Danielsgb (Aug 24, 2010)

That is just getting silly. Very Impressive.
Daniels


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 24, 2010)

potpimp said:


> Infreakingsanity!!! Cruzer you are the plant whisperer!


LOL Thats funny man. 
You wanna see Infreakinsanity? 
Last night I took off the front panels. I got some pics this morning. 



Danielsgb said:


> That is just getting silly. Very Impressive.
> Daniels


Yea it is. 
Fun to be silly sometimes.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 24, 2010)

Any luck on modifiying that fan into a trimmer?


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 24, 2010)

I started paying closer attention to the condensation that was building up on the roof panels in the mornings. It was burning off by about 10:30 but Im thinking thats to much moisture in the air. Now we just got a heat wave, temps close to 100° so last night I removed the front panels to get more air in there and let the fans go all night.
I went out this morning at about 9:00 and it was dry as a bone.

Figured I would get a couple shots,








This is Casey Jones, the little one on the right is the Blue Dream in the regular pot that got spidermites.








Bubba Kush on the left and Santa Cruz OG Kush on the right.









Behind this wall and topping it off is Blue Cheese and Blueberry and Blue Dream. The taller strains.
All three would have been at least eight feet tall if I didnt train them. Remember, these are planted in 10 gallon smartpots that stand about a foot tall. I think thats infreakinsanity!


​


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 24, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Any luck on modifiying that fan into a trimmer?


Not yet man, hang in there. I'll get to it this week.


----------



## gumball (Aug 24, 2010)

For next year you should hinge that whole front wall so you can raise and lower for easier access. Or maybe seperate it into halves, make it lighter for the hinges and for you to lift it. And of course, spectacular!


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Aug 24, 2010)

Full to the brim, shit theres just tons of green every where you look very nice!!

Just a idea what if after this grow you took out the pavers and dug up the floor a foot or two. That would give your more room, maybe even just barring the plants into the ground would help.

Any ideas what your going to run in there over the winter, if your still planning on that.


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 24, 2010)

Those are both good ideas. But man, diggin holes and razin the roof sounds like a lot of work.
I think I am going to be much better prepared next summer and have a screen in place when they are young. 
Keep them about 4 foot tall by topping and tying close to the screen untill flower then let them go. 

Depends on the strain. I think four purple power plant girls would do it almost on there own. 
Plant seedlings late may and by now they would fill it out pretty good.

But this grow, yea, Im gonna try some netting and fans for now. Keep it normal looking. 

For winter I was planning on doing a run of the SCOG Kush but they never rooted. 
I got a small Blue dream and 6 fem seed Master Kush.


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 24, 2010)

Looking beastly Cruze. Start watching for choppers, jk. But that is the best personal green house Ive ever seen, gets sicker every time I see it.


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks Integra, What's really sick is the choppers can land in my yard if they wanted to and it would bother me a bit. 
According to the law I can have 12 plants in flower and 24 in veg. I got 7 in flower and 1 in veg. I'm way under the limit.

There is so much less stress going legal. Sure you may lose a job if your employer dont like it but fuckem, You know the old saying "I was lookin for a job when I found that one and I will find another". Ya Just got to watch out for thieves not cops.

But ya I put a lot of time, effort and thought into it and appreciate the compliment.
Lets see if I can keep these beastly bitches in line.


----------



## Knickers (Aug 24, 2010)

Looks fantastic cruzer, and from the cab to this.. Bravo!


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 24, 2010)

Yea, a bit different view out here. In the cabs I can see the top of the screen, here I'm looking up. I took a 3 foot dowel and screwed a cup hook in the end of it to hook the stems and pull them down so I can get a tie on them. Sometimes it feels like I am in a giant cabinet.


----------



## psari (Aug 25, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> ... Sometimes it feels like I am in a giant cabinet.


But, that is exactly correct mate. All greenhouses are giant cabinets if you max them out. Especially if there are width and height restrictions.

Sounds like you are finally getting enough lines and such in there to wind up trapped if you fall too. Thankfully they are not yo-yo's.  I'm not sure you'd make a good marionette. 

It has been working out better than I expected in those 10 gallon for you. Just keep an eye on them as they fill out for sure. And I cant wait to see a root ball or two. Really curious on a few of them how they developed in that soil.

Still watching of course. Just not blathering as much. 

Thanks for keeping this topic lively too btw.


----------



## cutman (Aug 25, 2010)

hey cruz can you even walk in there. lol wait till they are all budding. and the smell is really coming out of there, bet just being in there will get you high. im wanting to see 4 foot buds out of there. My arm size buds will be nothing compaired to yours. great gob my friend!!!!


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 25, 2010)

psari said:


> But, that is exactly correct mate. All greenhouses are giant cabinets if you max them out. Especially if there are width and height restrictions.
> 
> Sounds like you are finally getting enough lines and such in there to wind up trapped if you fall too. Thankfully they are not yo-yo's.  I'm not sure you'd make a good marionette.
> 
> ...


Hi psari, glad to see your still keepin an eye on things. Yes you got the picture, clamps, wires and ropes I too am curious as to the size and shape of the root balls. I will be sure and take pics for ya.



cutman said:


> hey cruz can you even walk in there. lol wait till they are all budding. and the smell is really coming out of there, bet just being in there will get you high. im wanting to see 4 foot buds out of there. My arm size buds will be nothing compaired to yours. great gob my friend!!!!


Dude, no way can I walk in there. I crawl along the bottom and have two places I can stand but when I do I'm surrounded by plants and cant see more then an inch in front of my face. I've already broken of a few lower branches doing that.


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 26, 2010)

HAhaha, got such a funny image in my head of cruzer crawling around under his plants and getting lost. I love this site.

Status: baked


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 26, 2010)

More then once I've had to look up at the beam to get my bearings when I was lookin for a branch. 
There a few weeks into flower, I will lose a lot of the lower stuff now.


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 26, 2010)

Speaking of losing plant material, we got our first casualty. Blue Dream in the pot. Spidermites.
She has had them for a while now, Growth stopped a few weeks ago but she was still feeding. I set off that fogger two weeks ago and it semed to kill the mites. Its been real hot the last few days so I watered a bit more but she wasnt using the water. It was collecting in the pan under the pot and just sitting there. 























When I took a close look I saw all the spidermites. 























I just let off another fogger a couple days ago but now I realize I didnt cover the vent on that side of the greenhouse and the thermostat must have turned on the fan so the blue dreams were in front and didnt kill the spidermites on them. I pulled the one in the pot out of the greenhouse and trimmed off a bunch of lower stuff on the other.
























Now Casey Jones has much more elbow room.







Now its time to put the front pannels back on, seal it up good and set off another fogger. Tomorrow I will work on the head room. I decided I am going to remove the roof panels and use 1/2" PVC to make a small hoop roof for the low side.​


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Aug 26, 2010)

FUCKING Spider Mites !!!!


----------



## Knickers (Aug 26, 2010)

That's so shit. Better now than when they've budded up. Stay on top of those fuckers, and +rep for morale 

edit: bah can't rep you.. I'll smoke one for you instead


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 27, 2010)

I hear ya guys, just when you think your plants are going to show you some killer buds those dam mites suck the juice out of them. This was the first time I saw a plant actually stop using the water. All my other grows were hydro and I couldnt tell.


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 27, 2010)

OK, I set off another fogger last night we will see how well that works. I need some room so the front roof panels are coming off. I will put bird netting over the plants and tie it down. Then I'm going with PVC and plastic to extend it temporally. Something like this,


----------



## gumball (Aug 27, 2010)

Looks great!! At least you won't have to worry about the mold as bad.


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 27, 2010)

Hey Cruzer I've been lurking for quite some time and after seeing what those little c**ts have done to 1 of your plants has compelled me to offer assistance, have you tried plant vitality plus? It's a foliar feed that kills mites it says on the bottle that it's organic other forums disagree but at the end of the day the stuff works i spayed my girls with it once and no more mites not even after a month and my girls never looked so good, fucking bonus, i think the plants absorb the stuff and the mites just don't like it one little bit it also states that you can spray and after 6 hrs it's fit for human consumption.


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 27, 2010)

Did you ever get any of the foggers I recommended? The industrial ones with Attain as the main ingredient are great for flower(low residue) and will murder Pyrethrin immune mites. Or is it still just the Dr Doom?


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 27, 2010)

gumball said:


> Looks great!! At least you won't have to worry about the mold as bad.


 I think its gonna work great. Going to aim fans at the ceiling to help stop condensation too.



3eyes said:


> Hey Cruzer I've been lurking for quite some time and after seeing what those little c**ts have done to 1 of your plants has compelled me to offer assistance, have you tried plant vitality plus? It's a foliar feed that kills mites it says on the bottle that it's organic other forums disagree but at the end of the day the stuff works i spayed my girls with it once and no more mites not even after a month and my girls never looked so good, fucking bonus, i think the plants absorb the stuff and the mites just don't like it one little bit it also states that you can spray and after 6 hrs it's fit for human consumption.


Hey 3eyes, vitality plus huh? Cant say I have. I dont use foliar sprays much at all.
Works for you huh? I will take a look at it. Anything that helps kill those fuckers is a bonus. Thanks man. 



Integra21 said:


> Did you ever get any of the foggers I recommended? The industrial ones with Attain as the main ingredient are great for flower(low residue) and will murder Pyrethrin immune mites. Or is it still just the Dr Doom?


Nope, just the Dr Doom. I thought I had it under control. Guess not. Those things multiply fast man. I see some on the other plants now thats why I set off another one but I havent been able to really seal the GH up. Extending the roof isnt gonna help either but im gonna do that tomorrow and I will be able to get a good look at the results of the last fogger. If I still see movement I will get the industrial stuff you recomended.Heres a vid from yesterday​[youtube]iTP3pPFZ-H4?fs[/youtube]​


----------



## cutman (Aug 28, 2010)

LOL OMG bro thats just unreal that place is just packed, undering how your going to get through with it all. damm you didnt think it was going to be like that i bet!!! love it bro


----------



## Weedoozie (Aug 28, 2010)

AWESOME!!

puts my greenhouse to shame


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 28, 2010)

cutman said:


> LOL OMG bro thats just unreal that place is just packed, undering how your going to get through with it all. damm you didnt think it was going to be like that i bet!!! love it bro


No way man, had no idea.
I'm flying by the seat of my pants on this one.



Weedoozie said:


> AWESOME!!
> 
> puts my greenhouse to shame


Thanks man, This is a lot more then I thought I was going to have. I think its the soil mix I used, that and the mild summer. 
My guess is they stretched without the heat and had the nitrogen to fill out.


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 28, 2010)

I just started to take the panels off and took a pic,









Shit, now I hope the extention is going to be enough.​


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 28, 2010)

Not to mention the power of the pots.


----------



## Sure Shot (Aug 28, 2010)

Looking real good cruzer101!
Combating mites is no fun, may I suggest using a insecticidal soap one day and plain water the next.
Personally it works rather well for me.
When I apply I do so as quickly as possible. By that I mean I continuously spay, going over each plant one at a time.
I keep a couple of bottles premixed so running out won't slow me down.
I do it in this manner to raise the RH to the highest saturation point I can achieve.
I turn my fans off during application and for a short period afterward.
That way, even mites that were able to evade direct spray will still be caught in the mist!
Coming back the next day with just plain water has seemed to increase my results to near eradicatioin without any harm to my girls.
Good luck and hope I could help!


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 28, 2010)

If you need a link again let me know. Those bombs will get the job done, but if you cant keep the room sealed, I would set off 2 at once, one on each side. Just work fast, you dont want to be breathing that shit in.


----------



## IAm5toned (Aug 28, 2010)

epic...​


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 28, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Not to mention the power of the pots.


No kidding!



Sure Shot said:


> Looking real good cruzer101!
> Combating mites is no fun, may I suggest using a insecticidal soap one day and plain water the next.
> Personally it works rather well for me.
> When I apply I do so as quickly as possible. By that I mean I continuously spay, going over each plant one at a time.
> ...


Yea the conditions have been ripe for the dam things, Thats changed now.
I am going to get the electric off the ground and start hitting the lower branches with the hose. they will be exposed to predators now with the new roof too.



Integra21 said:


> If you need a link again let me know. Those bombs will get the job done, but if you cant keep the room sealed, I would set off 2 at once, one on each side. Just work fast, you dont want to be breathing that shit in.


Thanks man but I know the stuff you are talking about. I'm gonna get some tomorrow. That Doom does leave a residue. kills some lower stuff too.



IAm5toned said:


> epic...​


Ha!
I thought it looked cool too.


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 28, 2010)

OK, here we go,

I got 1/2 in PVC and 3/4 in PVC. I used the 1/2" for the frame and the 3/4 in to make clips to hold the plastic sheeting on. I couldnt find 6ml without buying 100 feet so I got 3.2ml plastic sheeting.









I looked online and found some pvc clips made to hold the plastic, I didnt have the time to order some so I made my own. I put the 3/4 PVC in a vice and used a cut off wheel on my grinder.








I cut a channel out of the 3/4 to make clamps. The back three clamps are 45" long so it holds it real tight. The long piece in the front I cut into several small ones. The sides and the front are short ones, like 6" so I could add more if I want to add a screen on the sides.
If you try this use a mask, lots of dust.

So we took off all the roof panels,









I got on the ladder and got a couple shots of the canopy,
















Then we removed the front panels and tried to use the bird netting to cover the canopy. I figured I could kinda train them that way. When I got the net over then and pulled it down a bit they looked sick. not the good sick either. No, I think I was a little late with it. So I took it off and lined the front of the greenhouse with it.


I took the fan off and reversed the plate on the back and mounted it again so I could point it up.










To mount it I took some left over metal from the roof, those metal strips, bent it into a J and drilled a couple holes in it. Made eight of them. 4 for the front and 4 for the back. Those mounted to the rafters holds it in place. I got the top edge to fit under the roof cap too. 









Im jazzed,
Check out all the room now.







I numbered the roof panels when I took them off so when they go back up it shouldnt be to hard. I dont know, I kinda like the expando look. Total cost of upgrade $36. I can live with that.​.


----------



## Sure Shot (Aug 28, 2010)

Well done! +rep


----------



## Knickers (Aug 28, 2010)

That is perfect dude, top work!


----------



## rastadred22 (Aug 28, 2010)

yup well done all height problems out the window good job!


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 28, 2010)

Thanks guys, yea it was fun to make and I think the girls have room to grow now.
It was really cool looking at that those buds, That Santa Cruz, Its the shortest plant but looks like the longest buds I have seen yet. I got a look at a blueberry cola too, its stacking up man. Real bad ass lookin. I'll get some better shots now.


----------



## cutman (Aug 29, 2010)

yea good luck with tha bro hope no storms blow in. lol i just cant believe how its fill in in there. wait till those plants have big fat buds on them . shit man its so packed in there


----------



## Spanishfly (Aug 29, 2010)

Awesome grow.


----------



## gumball (Aug 29, 2010)

awesome job, that should give you some wiggle room for the next 2 months. and now you have options for next year!!


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 29, 2010)

cutman said:


> yea good luck with tha bro hope no storms blow in. lol i just cant believe how its fill in in there. wait till those plants have big fat buds on them . shit man its so packed in there


Yea we had like 15 to 20 mile winds when we put it up, didnt help things.
I drilled a hole in each bracket I made and put a screw into the pvc elbow/tee to help hold it in place. I could just see it now, I walk out there one day and all thats there are the elbows and tee's



Spanishfly said:


> Awesome grow.


Thanks



gumball said:


> awesome job, that should give you some wiggle room for the next 2 months. and now you have options for next year!!


I hope so, I got to thinking about your idea of putting hindges on the top, then the weight and came up with the PVC idea. Thanks man.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 29, 2010)

looking good cruzer!!!!


----------



## IAm5toned (Aug 29, 2010)

glad to see that scogk worked out


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 29, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> looking good cruzer!!!!


Hey man, good to see ya pop in, Casey Jones although late getting started has made up for the loss of one plant now, she is really spreading out.



IAm5toned said:


> glad to see that scogk worked out


Oh, no doubt man, I think next time I grow her out here its gonna be awesome.
Her and Bubba Kush are both great strains for this. I will get some bud shots.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 29, 2010)

hey cruzer. I might not post much in here, but I'm always lurking 

wish I had a greenhouse just like yours. +rep


----------



## bigcheese510 (Aug 30, 2010)

so cruzer, you still think my 10lb estimate on yeild is a little far fetched? lovin the greenhouse. keep up the great work.


----------



## Weedoozie (Aug 30, 2010)

I've got a greenhouse as well but NO where near as full or as nice as yours, Cruzer! I'm lurking as well 
+rep


----------



## bigbangtheory (Aug 30, 2010)

need some advice on growing bigbang as i've just started would love too hear from you with some tips?


----------



## mrgreenlungz (Aug 30, 2010)

*Cruzer - I just found this impressive thread. Much appreciation for the insight. I must say, you have my arrow shed with chicken wire faceted to the roof beat by a mile. +REP and if you are concerned with your ladies growing legs and walking off, I would recommend this... 

SURVEILLANCE MIC 

I use this mic and all you need are a set of RCA speakers in the bedroom. Shit you can split the signal a few times. Ours is split 3 times and it is sensitive enough that wind will wake you up if you turn it up loud enough. I can hear mofo's pulling in to the driveway and drive down the street. The best use I got out of it was when I noticed some teen eyeballing, I just cranked it up and chilled. No paranoia. If you need any other security suggestions, feel free to PM me. *


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 30, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hey cruzer. I might not post much in here, but I'm always lurking
> wish I had a greenhouse just like yours. +rep


I wish I lived on an island like you. i guess grass is always greener...



bigcheese510 said:


> so cruzer, you still think my 10lb estimate on yeild is a little far fetched? lovin the greenhouse. keep up the great work.


Man, I really dont know, I see a lot of buds in there. Shit, I hope your right.



Weedoozie said:


> I've got a greenhouse as well but NO where near as full or as nice as yours, Cruzer! I'm lurking as well
> +rep


 Hi doozie, welcome to my journal, If you decide to post one yourself drop us a link so we can follow.



bigbangtheory said:


> need some advice on growing bigbang as i've just started would love too hear from you with some tips?


Again welcome, Sorry man, I have never grown the strain bigbang but I would be happy to check out a journal of the grow and give you my opinion. Drop us a link.



mrgreenlungz said:


> *Cruzer - I just found this impressive thread. Much appreciation for the insight. I must say, you have my arrow shed with chicken wire faceted to the roof beat by a mile. +REP and if you are concerned with your ladies growing legs and walking off, I would recommend this... *
> *SURVEILLANCE MIC *
> 
> *I use this mic and all you need are a set of RCA speakers in the bedroom. Shit you can split the signal a few times. Ours is split 3 times and it is sensitive enough that wind will wake you up if you turn it up loud enough. I can hear mofo's pulling in to the driveway and drive down the street. The best use I got out of it was when I noticed some teen eyeballing, I just cranked it up and chilled. No paranoia. If you need any other security suggestions, feel free to PM me. *


Hi Mrgreen, Thank you very much, I have been looking at mics but I had not considered one with a preamp. That makes sense. So I could split the line, run one to the dvr to get the recording and the other to a receiver then speakers right?


----------



## Weedoozie (Aug 31, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Hi doozie, welcome to my journal, If you decide to post one yourself drop us a link so we can follow.


Thanks, I've got two links in my sig if any one would like to check them out. I just started learning to grow this year but I've learned so much using online resources and books about growing, I find it fascinating and will continue to learn anything I can. And since I'm a MMJ patient in CA, I'm able to experiment with growing my own medicine (it's f---in great!!).

I'll be stopping around as much as possible to pick up more knowledge, thanks everyone!


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 31, 2010)

I hear ya, one less worry.
Cool setup you got there. GDP girls should do fine.
After watching DoeEyed's journals I'm convinced you girls have an advantage over us. Her plants always looked so healthy.
You go girl!


----------



## IAm5toned (Aug 31, 2010)

its that nurturing instinct me thinks......


----------



## gumball (Aug 31, 2010)

i dont know, my wife will kill a plant. she'll give a gallon container a quart of water and then leave for vacation. i end up watering everything i do and dont smoke!!!


----------



## potpimp (Aug 31, 2010)

Look atchew!!! Cruzer, you are the man. I love the new headroom! I chopped one of my small (3') super lemon haze today. I also made a batch of brownies and a batch of apple butter bars. I ate a brownie about 40 min ago and I am toasted! I put a full oz in a lb of butter and used half of it for my cooking today. When are you going to do the trim machine?


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 31, 2010)

IAm5toned said:


> its that nurturing instinct me thinks......


 Me thinks too.



gumball said:


> i dont know, my wife will kill a plant. she'll give a gallon container a quart of water and then leave for vacation. i end up watering everything i do and dont smoke!!!


I dont know man, 
If she cooks like she grows maybe you ought to eat out more.



potpimp said:


> Look atchew!!! Cruzer, you are the man. I love the new headroom! I chopped one of my small (3') super lemon haze today. I also made a batch of brownies and a batch of apple butter bars. I ate a brownie about 40 min ago and I am toasted! I put a full oz in a lb of butter and used half of it for my cooking today. When are you going to do the trim machine?


Yea buddy!
Them brownies kinda get ya by da boo boo dont they. Apple butter bars? Man they sound good. Good to hear your startin to chop. I been drooling over these girls everyday. I'll see what I can do with that fan tomorrow. Its got a lot more juice then that little one.


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 31, 2010)

Temps have cooled to low 80"s still feeding 800ppms every other day. 
Bubba Kush and Santa Cruz og kush are stacking up the buds, I got some shots of them.

Bubba, lower buds.








That net is working real good to hold them in there.









Santa Cruz,

















Tops of Casey Jones









The mite issue is still there. I went to my hydro shop and they were out of the fogger I wanted so I stopped at the depot and picked up a garden sprayer. 2 gal. roundup sprayer for like $15 and gave them a healthy shot of neem oil with a couple drops of dish soap. I just made one gallon and I bet I hit 3/4 of it. Doing a sulpher burn tonight to help slow them down. I bought a vial of advid a while back off eBay but I cant find it now. I gotta cut some plastic to cover the sides for the foggers now and set them in the cave.









I'm using those two box fans I got off craigslist to move some air up.
When there is no breeze the plastic top is still moving. Works pretty good.









Picked up a few inches this last couple days.


----------



## bigcheese510 (Sep 1, 2010)

they are fuckin lovely. id love to see you bump those PPMs to 1200 and really watch them blow up


----------



## rastadred22 (Sep 1, 2010)

they look gorgeous! goin have some monster buds there!


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks guys, I think I am going to keep the ppms where they are. That soil mix is full of nutes.Today I cleaned house. I got to thinking about how pruned in my cabinet and just did the same thing. 







Yep, its full.
I would have never believed I would toss this much. some branches were three feet long but under the canopy and would not have produced much.

I took all the lower growth I saw mites on. Covered the electrial and tied up some branches.
Then I got the hose and hosed it out, got everything wet down there and turned on the A/C cause its 90° out there today.






















Oop's I forgot an outlet, I'll cover that before I wet it down again.
Put the fans back in and turned them back on.









I plan on using that sprayer to get the lower branches wet morning and evening. Its gonna be over 100° tomorrow. 
When it cools down again I will cover it up and bomb it again.​


----------



## Indefinately (Sep 1, 2010)

Nice work Cruzer....

I delay doing the cleaing untill i cant delay it any more, LOL.
Doesnt seem like you have gone to any great length to "dispose" of your rubbish.....
Not a conscern for you?

All that trimming is going to improve air circulation immediately...

Still watching closely.
Awesome work!


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks, me too, I thought it would take an hour or so but I was there most of the day. 
Funny, I thought about all that weed in the can. We got these people who come on garbage night and help themselves to our recyclables. I would like to see there face if they open the green can. LOL 
Na, I dont care. Another advantage of being legal.


----------



## Indefinately (Sep 1, 2010)

Thats allot of Weed,
You sure its : "Legal"?

LOL


----------



## Weedoozie (Sep 1, 2010)

Indefinately said:


> Thats allot of Weed,
> You sure its : "Legal"?
> 
> LOL


He's a caregiver...


----------



## dmoose (Sep 1, 2010)

Damn cruzer101! Everytime I catch up on your threads, you impress me more and more! But I gotta say....... My eyes are popping this time! 

Good Luck! +rep


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Sep 1, 2010)

Very nice update cruz day in the green house 

Spent allot of time doing all of that triming to bad you dont have a compost going, just going to make those top colas swell up even more.

Hows the humidity in there been treating you ?


----------



## gumball (Sep 2, 2010)

Weedoozie said:


> He's a caregiver...


i think they meant it should be a crime to throw away that much weed!! Kinda should be, from a pot heads point of view!! 

at least you have space to crawl around your greenhouse now cruzer!!


----------



## zeffysaurus (Sep 2, 2010)

Cruzer, pouring on the inspiration, thanks man! keeping me entertained during these past long summer months.


----------



## dmoose (Sep 2, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Thanks guys, I think I am going to keep the ppms where they are. That soil mix is full of nutes.
> Today I cleaned house. I got to thinking about how pruned in my cabinet and just did the same thing.
> 
> 
> ...



"Toss"? .... by toss, I hope you mean toss into some bubble bags? That could be a nice Bonus for your patients!​


----------



## bigcheese510 (Sep 2, 2010)

dmoose said:


> "Toss"? .... by toss, I hope you mean toss into some bubble bags? That could be a nice Bonus for your patients!​


putting that premature foliage in bubble bags is just a waste of time. if anything those branches couldve made some clones but they were infested with spider mites so they got trashed.


----------



## gumball (Sep 2, 2010)

I agree. It would have made an awesome as all get out bon-fire to sit by and drink some beers and smoke some good bowls of bud with some good buds!


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 2, 2010)

Indefinately said:


> Thats allot of Weed, You sure its : "Legal"?
> LOL


The size of the plant doesnt matter. Legaly I can flower six plants as a patient.
Like Gunball mentioned I am also a caregiver for one patient so that doubles the amount. I'm actually short. I can be flowering twelve girls.



dmoose said:


> Damn cruzer101! Everytime I catch up on your threads, you impress me more and more! But I gotta say....... My eyes are popping this time!
> 
> Good Luck! +rep


Thanks moose, good to see ya. 



Hulk Nugs said:


> Very nice update cruz day in the green house
> Spent allot of time doing all of that triming to bad you dont have a compost going, just going to make those top colas swell up even more.
> Hows the humidity in there been treating you ?


With the top open like that it about the same as outside. Actually I am adding some by hosing off the bottoms of the plants and the bricks twice a day.



gumball said:


> i think they meant it should be a crime to throw away that much weed!! Kinda should be, from a pot heads point of view!!
> 
> at least you have space to crawl around your greenhouse now cruzer!!


Yea no kidding. I'm busted. Crawl? hell I can walk now.



zeffysaurus said:


> Cruzer, pouring on the inspiration, thanks man! keeping me entertained during these past long summer months.


Your welcome zeffy, thanks for following.



dmoose said:


> "Toss"? .... by toss, I hope you mean toss into some bubble bags? That could be a nice Bonus for your patients!​


I dont know man, I think I will have enough buds out of the deal, I'm still have plenty of afghan and white rhino from my last grow. Matter of fact I got a couple oz's of other previous grows on hand too so Na, Too much work for what I would get.



bigcheese510 said:


> putting that premature foliage in bubble bags is just a waste of time. if anything those branches couldve made some clones but they were infested with spider mites so they got trashed.


There ya go, 



gumball said:


> I agree. It would have made an awesome as all get out bon-fire to sit by and drink some beers and smoke some good bowls of bud with some good buds!


I think it would be a quick fire. Not a bad idea though. Maybe I will do that with these trunks after harvest.


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 2, 2010)

Week 13.5 vid​[youtube]7o6Ttk7H6h8?hl=en&fs[/youtube]​


----------



## genuity (Sep 2, 2010)

wow........looking real good cruzer.


----------



## cutman (Sep 2, 2010)

you can walk in there now. budding now that nice maybe your hieght prob... is over. nice grow bro


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 2, 2010)

looks awesome cruzer!!


----------



## CabinetBuds (Sep 2, 2010)

That is amazing man!!!!


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks Guys, I tell ya, I'm in awe. I pull up my chair in the shade and just sit and watch them grow.

Now I got a lot of the lower stuff out of there I can concentrate on the canopy. 
I went and untied a few branches and tied up some others to get more light/airflow and access to the bottom of the upper leaves. Then I sprayed a gallon of neem/soap mix this afternoon. I read it is not toxic to ladybugs so I'll let some go tomorrow and in a couple days it will cool down. I can seal it up and bomb it again. The war continues...


----------



## DenseBuds (Sep 2, 2010)

Man... growing outside is a LOT of work!


----------



## genuity (Sep 2, 2010)

dam,hate to here you still fighting the war,
i know it's not easy bringing bugs to fight bugs,but they work wonders.
for my gals i use this 

give it a try!!


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 3, 2010)

DenseBuds said:


> Man... growing outside is a LOT of work!


Yea, ya know, if it was 100% outside I dont think I would have these issues. 
But these girls have led a sheltered life up to now.

Its either open it all up from the begining or seal it good and get a bigger A/C and supplement co2.



genuity said:


> dam,hate to here you still fighting the war,
> i know it's not easy bringing bugs to fight bugs,but they work wonders.
> for my gals i use this
> 
> give it a try!!


Thanks for the tip, I use about a gallon per treatment. looks expensive but I will check it out.


----------



## DenseBuds (Sep 3, 2010)

I use that Don't Bug Me stuff in my cab and tents. Works pretty good, but needs to be used regularly. I like it for my cab... that and some Gnatrol in my water got rid of my gnat problem super-quick.


----------



## Knickers (Sep 3, 2010)

Open em up buddy, natural is best!


----------



## Weedoozie (Sep 3, 2010)

Knickers said:


> Open em up buddy, natural is best!


I agree, let the natural breeze sweep the nasty pests away and perhaps supplement CO2. Have you tried the dry ice method? I found it really helped me out in my war, that and then after with the tobacco/canola oil/hemp soap water spray as well as periodical misting on hot days got rid of all sign of spider mites, caterpillars, and any other bugs I didn't want in there. We take the same preventative measures basically but I think you may use commercial bombs whereas I've relied on dry ice releasing CO2 vapor above my plants so that it drifts down on top of them, filling my greenhouse (I sealed it off so it would cloud up), and suffocating all breathing things while giving my girls a nice breath of air they like  However, I only let it cloud in my greenhouse for 5 min before opening it up again because too much time with the dry ice method will negatively impact the girls.
Hope this is useful, good luck!


----------



## rastadred22 (Sep 3, 2010)

Weedoozie said:


> I agree, let the natural breeze sweep the nasty pests away and perhaps supplement CO2. Have you tried the dry ice method? I found it really helped me out in my war, that and then after with the tobacco/canola oil/hemp soap water spray as well as periodical misting on hot days got rid of all sign of spider mites, caterpillars, and any other bugs I didn't want in there. We take the same preventative measures basically but I think you may use commercial bombs whereas I've relied on dry ice releasing CO2 vapor above my plants so that it drifts down on top of them, filling my greenhouse (I sealed it off so it would cloud up), and suffocating all breathing things while giving my girls a nice breath of air they like  However, I only let it cloud in my greenhouse for 5 min before opening it up again because too much time with the dry ice method will negatively impact the girls.
> Hope this is useful, good luck!


y release it above the trees? doesnt vapor/gas rise?


----------



## Weedoozie (Sep 3, 2010)

rastadred22 said:


> y release it above the trees? doesnt vapor/gas rise?


Not when it's solid CO2 vapor and sealed up inside a greenhouse/tent, it drifts downwards 

here's just one vid of how the vapor drifts if sealed inside something:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HyO8L8TRHgU&feature=related

Everyone does need to be aware that breathing in the CO2 vapor can be very dangerous as it will suffocate you as well as the pests so don't allow yourself to breath it in unless you want to lose braincells and then die...

The problem with that vid though is that they have fans around the plants moving the vapor around so it doesn't cloud like I do. This vid's creators were probably doing it to get more CO2 to their plants as they are indoors instead of trying to suffocate pests...

What I do is I hang metal containers (cans usually) above my plants filled with hot water. I drop dry ice in those (using oven mitts and a face mask) and get the f--- out of there. I seal off my greenhouse meaning no windows are open and I cover the entire thing with a giant plastic tarp that I tuck under the greenhouse itself which seems to seal the thing off and keep a nice full cloud of the vapor in there until I'm ready to take the tarp off after a little more than 5 minutes
I'll try to get a vid next time I do it


----------



## carl08 (Sep 3, 2010)

carnt wait 2 put my grow op on ere lol


----------



## rastadred22 (Sep 3, 2010)

Weedoozie said:


> Not when it's solid CO2 vapor and sealed up inside a greenhouse/tent, it drifts downwards
> 
> here's just one vid of how the vapor drifts if sealed inside something:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HyO8L8TRHgU&feature=related
> ...



ahh good to kno!


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 3, 2010)

Yea, thats a good idea, I got some dry ice a month or so back but I was lookin to use it to cool, not kill bugs and supplement co2. I think I will alternate the bombs and the dry ice. Thanks man.

After a close look I see the dam things everywhere. Mostly on the blue dream right next to the intake fan. Makes me think either they come in through the vent or the air comming through keeps the mites alive when I bomb. The trimmer is on the back burner, I gotta make some sides for the roof.

I got a couple shots this morning after I hit them with a hose, just did the right side, you can see I got water on the plastic.









Casey Jones tops.
This girl is on the low side so I topped her and topped the shoots, twice I think.







Bubba Kush tops.
This girl got no pruning aside from removing a few suckers after she started to flower.


----------



## rastadred22 (Sep 3, 2010)

lookin good! them bitches tall man!


----------



## Weedoozie (Sep 3, 2010)

Yea dude, are they going to grow past your greenhouse roof??


----------



## 1badmasonman (Sep 3, 2010)

WoW That is quite impressive bro. I can believe that your roots arent popping out of the top of your pots. Monsters indeed.


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 3, 2010)

rastadred22 said:


> lookin good! them bitches tall man!


No shit man, eight to nine feet easy. 



Weedoozie said:


> Yea dude, are they going to grow past your greenhouse roof??


 lets hope not, I think they will slow the upwards growth and fill in now.



1badmasonman said:


> WoW That is quite impressive bro. I can believe that your roots arent popping out of the top of your pots. Monsters indeed.


I dont understand it either, They must have gone through the fabric and in the soil.


----------



## Fditty00 (Sep 3, 2010)

Lookin good Cruzer! I see another great harvest, as usual. Repp bruddah!


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 3, 2010)

Turns out I have had very little himidity. After spraying it down I can hold about 45% for an hour or so. This evening after spraying I released 1500 ladybugs. I added a bucket and a small tray of water under the canopy. Didnt close it up, we will see if they hang around. I got 1500 more to release in a few days.​


----------



## HowzerMD (Sep 3, 2010)

I think you're right cruzer, they'll be slowing down and plumping up soon. Fantastic. Great work this summer


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 3, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Yea, thats a good idea, I got some dry ice a month or so back but I was lookin to use it to cool, not kill bugs and supplement co2. I think I will alternate the bombs and the dry ice. Thanks man.
> 
> After a close look I see the dam things everywhere. Mostly on the blue dream right next to the intake fan. Makes me think either they come in through the vent or the air comming through keeps the mites alive when I bomb. The trimmer is on the back burner, I gotta make some sides for the roof.
> 
> ...


hey hey hey!! casey jones looking good!!


----------



## psari (Sep 4, 2010)

Those smart pots, and their kissing cousins, work wonders. Again, still finding it odd that the 10 gallon has supported this much mass. But good balanced feeding, proper hydration, etc does make up for smaller root masses and all that.

For sure the roots have gone through the bottom where they wouldn't get air trimmed. You saw that pretty early on. How much or how many is the question now. As for showing signs on the outer walls: you have to really look closely IME. Most of the time they prune/divert before trying to poke through the vertical walls of the pots. 

Hope you keep the upper hand on those mites. Those ladies are in the phase where they really need those leaves to be healthy.


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 4, 2010)

HowzerMD said:


> I think you're right cruzer, they'll be slowing down and plumping up soon. Fantastic. Great work this summer


Thanks man.



Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hey hey hey!! casey jones looking good!!


 She sure is, picking up where the other girl left off.



psari said:


> Those smart pots, and their kissing cousins, work wonders. Again, still finding it odd that the 10 gallon has supported this much mass. But good balanced feeding, proper hydration, etc does make up for smaller root masses and all that.
> 
> For sure the roots have gone through the bottom where they wouldn't get air trimmed. You saw that pretty early on. How much or how many is the question now. As for showing signs on the outer walls: you have to really look closely IME. Most of the time they prune/divert before trying to poke through the vertical walls of the pots.
> 
> Hope you keep the upper hand on those mites. Those ladies are in the phase where they really need those leaves to be healthy.


That would explain why I dont see any roots. Yea, I looked close.
I hope so too. I got a plan. the ladybugs and neem for a week, seal it up and fog it then back to neem.


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 4, 2010)

Well, the ladybugs didnt last for shit. I looked this morning and didnt see but a couple of them. Things are looking good though, temps are cooling off, low 80"s today. I got more humidity in there with something I use in my cabs but on a smaller scale. A bucket and a rag. The rag wicks up water and I got a fan blowing on it. Simple. I got a small humidifer but I would need to fill it every day. This works good.
I had less then 10% now I got 45% RH. 








The bucket was used to mix neem oil in thats why the water is colored.

Max diggs it out here.







Some watch dog eh?

Its 82° in the shade outside.
76° under the canopy and 78° in the center of the canopy.









The Santa Cruz needs more food so I'm going to feed them all a bit more often. Unless I see any burn on the others but I dont think I will. I'll keep the ppms the same just more often. 

Week 14 vid.​[youtube]JkQOPFmi7p4?hl=en&fs[/youtube]​


Max is getting bigger, 
Grew about twice his size in 6 weeks.​
[youtube]-btU9ssSpSM?hl=en&fs[/youtube]​ 

Have a great weekend everyone.​


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 4, 2010)

awesome dog dude!!


----------



## HowzerMD (Sep 4, 2010)

Wow! Max has gotten big since I first tuned into your thread.


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks guys, It took 3 months to train those girls to do that but yea, nice dog. LOL

Yea I got him a little under 6 weeks ago, 7/26The night I brought him home. 







My buddy Maximillion. He was 16 lbs at 8 weeks, thats big for this breed.
My guess now hes 25 to 30 lbs. He really is a great dog. Always underfoot but thats what puppies do. Within a couple weeks he was potty trained and now he knows basic commands. He doesnt always do them but he knows them. I was lucky to get him.​


----------



## Weedoozie (Sep 4, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Thanks guys, It took 3 months to train those girls to do that but yea, nice dog. LOL
> 
> Yea I got him a little under 6 weeks ago, 7/26The night I brought him home.
> 
> ...


AWWW HE IS ADORABLE!
As for raising your humidity, great idea


----------



## rastadred22 (Sep 4, 2010)

hell yea he got big!! and lovee the wall of green in the video!


----------



## gumball (Sep 4, 2010)

he will be a friend for life!


----------



## notoriousb (Sep 5, 2010)

damn man, its crazy to see such massive plants with their roots contained in what looks like such a small smart pot compared to the size of the plant.

haha and Im pretty sure youre married but if you werent, you could take max to the park or beach and it'd be game over


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 5, 2010)

rastadred22 said:


> hell yea he got big!! and lovee the wall of green in the video!


 Hes had more fun with that dam thing then any toy I have bought for him.



gumball said:


> he will be a friend for life!


Which may not be that long if he doesnt stay off my leather sofa. jk.



notoriousb said:


> damn man, its crazy to see such massive plants with their roots contained in what looks like such a small smart pot compared to the size of the plant.
> 
> haha and Im pretty sure youre married but if you werent, you could take max to the park or beach and it'd be game over


I hear ya, it just doesnt seem possible. we will find out in a month or so whats going on in there.

Ha! No I'm not married. I have a partner but now that doesnt seem like its gonna last. (she doesnt smoke and wants me to quit) So, good Idea. Maybe we will go over the hill to Santa Cruz one of these days and give it a shot. Find me a stoner gal in her 40's


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 5, 2010)

I shot them with neem again this morning. This is the sprayer I got.








With the a/c temps are mid 70's








Hum, I got a couple that need a bit more training.







I tied them back after I took the shot. OK, ready for another day of sunshine.​


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 5, 2010)

The way things are looking you might need another 2 or 3 foot extension on your roof cruzer lol


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 5, 2010)

Dam, I hope not!

I'll say this, My LST skills have been tested alright. These girls are all twisted.
No, I went in there today for a couple hours and moved some shit around. Pulling towards the high point.
That blue cheese is just insane. I gave the blueberry some more light, tied her up. Released the blue dream, she was still tied down but now she is stacking. I think I got it.


----------



## Weedoozie (Sep 6, 2010)

Nice sprayer, that should help do the trick


----------



## IAm5toned (Sep 6, 2010)

i do NOT envy you come trim time rofl


----------



## potpimp (Sep 6, 2010)

LOL, I've been trimming my ass of the last few days. My shoulders are sore; my fingers are sticky and the house smells like a pot factory. Cruser, this is one incredible looking grow my friend. From your experience this grow, what strain really impressed you most?


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 6, 2010)

Weedoozie said:


> Nice sprayer, that should help do the trick


Yea, it came with three nozzles, I like the fan spray.



IAm5toned said:


> i do NOT envy you come trim time rofl


We are talking weeks man. I plan on starting with the kush, that will take a few days. Then the rest...



potpimp said:


> LOL, I've been trimming my ass of the last few days. My shoulders are sore; my fingers are sticky and the house smells like a pot factory. Cruser, this is one incredible looking grow my friend. From your experience this grow, what strain really impressed you most?


Ha! but you forgot a line, Your jars are full!
I am totally impressed with every one of these strains. The first that comes to mind is the Blue Cheese. Size wize its incredible. Now buds per square inch, I would say Bubba Kush. Long fat colas. The largest colas I see up there right now are the Blueberry. Thanks for asking.


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 6, 2010)

They like the extra feeding.


----------



## Indefinately (Sep 6, 2010)

I was just checking out some of your other threads.
Looks like you have done pretty much everything........
I notices you had a miniture Flood & Drain Set-up for your clones.
Would you reccomend building something similar ( Good results? ).
I would like something more automated.

Your Greenhouse is looking VERY GREEN.
Very Healthy looking plants ( wouldnt know there was mites in there if you hadnt mentioned it).

Good luck and thanks for all the info you keep posting.
Im sure your helping many more people than you think!

!!REP!!


----------



## DenseBuds (Sep 6, 2010)

Wow man.... room for a hammock/comfy cot in there? Prime post-smoke napping spot there on cooler days I bet.


----------



## Weedoozie (Sep 6, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> They like the extra feeding.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are looking very happy and perky 

Man, you're going to have so much hash potential!!


----------



## cutman (Sep 6, 2010)

hey buddy. looking great. just how many jars do you have lol. you might want to get something bigger than jars lol. Just how are ya going to dry all that. indoors or out? a dry house would be good, time to build again huh. Monsters there will take for ever to trim. need help lol hehe im there.


----------



## Weedoozie (Sep 6, 2010)

cutman said:


> hey buddy. looking great. just how many jars do you have lol. you might want to get something bigger than jars lol. Just how are ya going to dry all that. indoors or out? a dry house would be good, time to build again huh. Monsters there will take for ever to trim. need help lol hehe im there.


Hell yes, I'm also quite available!! Are you near the bay area at all?


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 7, 2010)

Indefinately said:


> I was just checking out some of your other threads.
> Looks like you have done pretty much everything........
> I notices you had a miniture Flood & Drain Set-up for your clones.
> Would you reccomend building something similar ( Good results? ).
> ...


 Thanks Indefinately. When I joined I didnt know squat about growing, kept reading journals and asking questions and learned quite a bit. I keep journals to remind myself what I did and to give a little back. So, let's see. I assume you are indoors and want automated, a small grow like in my 1st cab. I think that ebb and flow tubs are the most efficient way to go hydro inexpensive and easy to maintain. The key is the height of your tub when its full and the plant base. You dont want to soak the first 1/3 of the root system. place the hydroton in, fill with water till it just covers the hydroton. Thats you fill level adjust your over flow here. Set your rooter cube or rockwool cube on the hydroton and fill with more hydroton. Feed twice a day, 15 min is fine. Keep nutes a half strength.
*Edit:*
In that grow I had them in separate 4in pots, not good, the roots grew out the bottom. Its much better filling the entire tub with the hydroton to cover the roots. put your cubes in 3 or 4 in netpots, hydroton floats,



DenseBuds said:


> Wow man.... room for a hammock/comfy cot in there? Prime post-smoke napping spot there on cooler days I bet.


Hey Dense, whats up? Once it cools down yea,



Weedoozie said:


> They are looking very happy and perky
> 
> Man, you're going to have so much hash potential!!


Perkys good. I like em a little more stacked myself. 



cutman said:


> hey buddy. looking great. just how many jars do you have lol. you might want to get something bigger than jars lol. Just how are ya going to dry all that. indoors or out? a dry house would be good, time to build again huh. Monsters there will take for ever to trim. need help lol hehe im there.


Your right, I don't have anywhere near that many jars. Hadn't given it much thought. What the hell do you put it in? I know, Zip lock storage bags in totes. Thanks for the offer man, especially after you just went through a couple weeks of this yourself. I think I got it handled but I may take you up on that.



Weedoozie said:


> Hell yes, I'm also quite available!! Are you near the bay area at all?


Nice of you to offer doozie, actually yes. I'm in the So bay. We can all have a party. BYOS people! LOL


----------



## bigcheese510 (Sep 7, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Thanks Indefinately. When I joined I didnt know squat about growing, kept reading journals and asking questions and learned quite a bit. I keep journals to remind myself what I did and to give a little back. So, let's see. I assume you are indoors and want automated, a small grow like in my 1st cab. I think that ebb and flow tubs are the most efficient way to go hydro inexpensive and easy to maintain. The key is the height of your tub when its full and the plant base. You dont want to soak the first 1/3 of the root system. place the hydroton in, fill with water till it just covers the hydroton. Thats you fill level adjust your over flow here. Set your rooter cube or rockwool cube on the hydroton and fill with more hydroton. Feed twice a day, 15 min is fine. Keep nutes a half strength.
> *Edit:*
> In that grow I had them in separate 4in pots, not good, the roots grew out the bottom. Its much better filling the entire tub with the hydroton to cover the roots. put your cubes in 3 or 4 in netpots, hydroton floats,
> 
> ...


your in luck im in the bay as well. im not as fast as a trim pro but i trim a lot nicer haha. im tellin u cruz 10 or mor pounds. be ready.


----------



## Weedoozie (Sep 7, 2010)

LOL it would be hilarious and productive if we all got together to have a big RIU trim sesh


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Sep 7, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> They like the extra feeding.


All I Can Say Is ......Fucking BADASSSSS!! ROCK ~ ON Cruz!!


----------



## cutman (Sep 7, 2010)

lol BYOS lol why you got enough for all of us.lol. o and by the way you would half to pay me bro.... thats work!!!!!!!!!!!! i hate work. thats why im retired lol. no serousely the cureing process, you going to need some air tight boxs, not jars lol. or a climate controlled shed. i use vacume packed bags. To keep mine freash. lol you going to need vacume packed trash bags lol. all ways wanted to see cali though. problem is i would get to see much, would be trimming the hole time lol


----------



## gumball (Sep 7, 2010)

No he's gonna need those space savers for your clothes that you hook a vacuum up to and they hold king size blankets and shit. I may agree with that 10lb # someone threw out earlier. Its def gonna be a lot!


----------



## CultivationArt (Sep 7, 2010)

Hey you should post some of you ladies to https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/363113-post-you-out-door-flowers.html

a lot of the followers would love to see your garden... Your Doing an amazing job by the way

Straight jaw dropping MAd +Rep


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 7, 2010)

bigcheese510 said:


> your in luck im in the bay as well. im not as fast as a trim pro but i trim a lot nicer haha. im tellin u cruz 10 or mor pounds. be ready.


I'm starting to believe ya, I swear the buds on Casey Jones double in size the last couple days and thats the only plant I can see real well. 



Weedoozie said:


> LOL it would be hilarious and productive if we all got together to have a big RIU trim sesh


Yea, that would be cool, Maybe we should start a thread, Like Bay Area Growers. Get to know each other better.



MyGTO2007 said:


> All I Can Say Is ......Fucking BADASSSSS!! ROCK ~ ON Cruz!!


Hell ya bro, Rockin to the classics, watchin a badass grow and smokin the cured stuff... Priceless.



cutman said:


> lol BYOS lol why you got enough for all of us.lol. o and by the way you would half to pay me bro.... thats work!!!!!!!!!!!! i hate work. thats why im retired lol. no serousely the cureing process, you going to need some air tight boxs, not jars lol. or a climate controlled shed. i use vacume packed bags. To keep mine freash. lol you going to need vacume packed trash bags lol. all ways wanted to see cali though. problem is i would get to see much, would be trimming the hole time lol


Yea no kidding it's work. So like how much fits into one of those big freezer bags? about a QP? 



gumball said:


> No he's gonna need those space savers for your clothes that you hook a vacuum up to and they hold king size blankets and shit. I may agree with that 10lb # someone threw out earlier. Its def gonna be a lot!


Hey, that's another great idea. Be good for a large quantity.



CultivationArt said:


> Hey you should post some of you ladies to https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/363113-post-you-out-door-flowers.html
> 
> a lot of the followers would love to see your garden... Your Doing an amazing job by the way
> 
> Straight jaw dropping MAd +Rep


Sure, I'll do that. 
Thanks man.


----------



## cutman (Sep 7, 2010)

yea about that being this smoke is so lite. gumball ideal is better, you can put more in there and you can reseal it, other than the ones i use . once opened i cant reseal, half to change bags. i got 15 full in the cabnet. and alot of smaller ones, well smaller porstion, this way i pull one, smoke on it for a week or so.


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 7, 2010)

Gotcha, QP's sound like a good size to have lots of. Maybe do that then toss them all in one of those big storage bags. 
That's the ticket!Some shots from today, actually it a copy of the post I made today at that other thread.


I figure I got another four weeks left but here are my outdoor flowers so far. Pics from today:











































Heres a couple shots of the front. I removed the white panels and used some netting.






















Inside, as you can see I removed a lot of lower stuff that was not doing well.






​


----------



## Weedoozie (Sep 7, 2010)

Wow very impressive cruzer! I would love to see this grow in person. It must be astonishing


----------



## rastadred22 (Sep 7, 2010)

everything lookin good man u think 4weeks they b done? im guessin a lil longer


----------



## gumball (Sep 7, 2010)

hows the smell so far? you havent said, so i assume not bad.


----------



## Weedoozie (Sep 7, 2010)

gumball said:


> hows the smell so far? you havent said, so i assume not bad.


Never bad


----------



## gumball (Sep 7, 2010)

Weedoozie said:


> Never bad


well no, but you seen how close his neighbors are right? he cant spit to hard without hitting one!!


----------



## Indefinately (Sep 7, 2010)

Hey Cruzer

I was refering to your clone/veg set up from :
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/42707-1st-grow-water-farm-8-a.html

I coppied your photo :








I am cloning using a bubble cloner and a standard propigation unit.
I am getting the clones rooted in the standard propagation unit before my bubble cloner.
So i want to work out what i should do......
I am even arguing with my self about ordering an EZ Cloner.
I live in Australia and would have to get it on ebay though...

I like your system above to though....

Any help or tips would be appreciated...... 
Maybe you can check out my thread if you get a chance.

Thanks Cruzer!
Awesome photos too!!


----------



## HowzerMD (Sep 7, 2010)

Nice update Cruzer. I'll bet they love the fresh breeze without the side-panel there anymore . I'd say 4-5 weeks. Just my guess. Keep em green


----------



## Bud Stankalot (Sep 7, 2010)

Subbed to this. Great structure.


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 7, 2010)

Weedoozie said:


> Wow very impressive cruzer! I would love to see this grow in person. It must be astonishing


You show me yours and I will show you mine 



rastadred22 said:


> everything lookin good man u think 4weeks they b done? im guessin a lil longer


Yea your right. 4 weeks for the Kush anyway. That's when I figure I'll start cutting.



gumball said:


> hows the smell so far? you havent said, so i assume not bad.


Um,yea. You can smell it. 
I dont think it smells bad but you can definitely smell it now.



Indefinately said:


> Hey Cruzer
> 
> I was refering to your clone/veg set up from :
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/42707-1st-grow-water-farm-8-a.html
> ...


Oh, that was my first attempt at cloning. I think 2 survived LOL

I got a lot better than that. You should check out my LED/T5/400watt journal. 
Much mor detailed. Here is a copy of a post from that journal where I modified my cab.12-17-08

Day 52 of Flower,
Done with nutes today. Most of the trichs are milky a few amber. 








Its time for final flush.








Flushing with distilled ph 5.7 to 6.0 water with a little Flora sweetener I got as a free sample.

Looks like a few days before christmas.

I looked at my veg area and decided I needed some more room. 
When I added the sunblaze light I lost a couple inches.







So, I took a good look under the shelve and thought I could use some of that room. 









I cut a section of the shelf out 









Attached it with some chain I had.









Tested it out.








Now I have much more room! Amazing what four inches makes in a cabinet grow. 
My girls are very happy.

















Heres a better idea,






​This system is perpetual, I got a harvest every two months between 3 to 5 oz's 
I would start flowering, after two weeks take clones and put them on the bottom shelf to veg for 6 weeks. Harvest, then move them up take them out of the pots, plant in hydroton on a drip system then do it again. I did it 5 or 6 times before I got a second cabinet and moved things around.



HowzerMD said:


> Nice update Cruzer. I'll bet they love the fresh breeze without the side-panel there anymore . I'd say 4-5 weeks. Just my guess. Keep em green


I'm trying man, Best thing is, they seem to be cooperating.


----------



## HowzerMD (Sep 7, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> I'm trying man, Best thing is, they seem to be cooperating.


Total cooperation is good. Let them know who the boss is . I'm glad you're on it. Too often I see sights set much too high and epic failure follows. You, on the other hand, built this thing from the ground up with a purpose in mind from the very beginning. I wish I could + Rep you again


----------



## riddleme (Sep 7, 2010)

HowzerMD said:


> Total cooperation is good. Let them know who the boss is . I'm glad you're on it. Too often I see sights set much too high and epic failure follows. You, on the other hand, built this thing from the ground up with a purpose in mind from the very beginning. I wish I could + Rep you again


I will do it for you


----------



## HowzerMD (Sep 7, 2010)

riddleme said:


> I will do it for you


That's it Riddle! Thank you very much


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 7, 2010)

HowzerMD said:


> Total cooperation is good. Let them know who the boss is . I'm glad you're on it. Too often I see sights set much too high and epic failure follows. You, on the other hand, built this thing from the ground up with a purpose in mind from the very beginning. I wish I could + Rep you again


Thats sad but true Ive seen it. 
I guess after several small grows I figured I could keep them alive, Started with 12 figured I would loose a few, like in the cabs. Lost half so I got six. Trained them the best I could. Its different under the sun cause you dont know when they will stop. Those small grows helped me recognize the spidermites sooner then someone else would have so I had a bit of an advantage. The height thing, I was a little off but it wont be a problem again. Kinda like my cab grows where I would let them go balls out the first run and see what they can do. Then grow it again training it. By the third time I got the nutes down, knew the stress levels and knew where and when to prune. This is just the first grow. Stick around. 



riddleme said:


> I will do it for you


Hey, Welcome riddle. 
Nice entrance.


----------



## HowzerMD (Sep 7, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Thats sad but true Ive seen it.
> I guess after several small grows I figured I could keep them alive, Started with 12 figured I would loose a few, like in the cabs. Lost half so I got six. Trained them the best I could. Its different under the sun cause you dont know when they will stop. Those small grows helped me recognize the spidermites sooner then someone else would have so I had a bit of an advantage. The height thing, I was a little off but it wont be a problem again. Kinda like my cab grows where I would let them go balls out the first run and see what they can do. Then grow it again training it. By the third time I got the nutes down, knew the stress levels and knew where and when to prune. This is just the first grow. Stick around.
> 
> 
> ...


Oh you don't have to TELL ME to stick around . It sounds like you've got the swing of things for sure. I must say, using one's ability of deduction and will to learn is becoming few and far in-between with today's cultivation crowd. It's nice to see another logical grower in my midst. Glad I chimed into this ol' thread


----------



## gumball (Sep 8, 2010)

riddleme said:


> I will do it for you


been lurking have we


----------



## riddleme (Sep 8, 2010)

gumball said:


> been lurking have we


no I chimed in several pages back


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Sep 8, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


>


Nice work, nice harvest, nice cab hahaha keep it up Cruz


----------



## Danielsgb (Sep 8, 2010)

gumball said:


> been lurking have we


Nice free throw from Riddleme there. 
That greenhouse is just looking better and better. I'm a solid two weeks maybe three behind here in Montana. I got 4 outside, but falls coming fast 'round here. Watching yours has been great. Thanks. You made me go 'I want a couple outside'.
Daniels


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 8, 2010)

riddleme said:


> no I chimed in several pages back


Oh, My bad. I usually remember people. New avatar maybe?



Hulk Nugs said:


> Nice work, nice harvest, nice cab hahaha keep it up Cruz


Nice complement, will do! 



Danielsgb said:


> Nice free throw from Riddleme there.
> That greenhouse is just looking better and better. I'm a solid two weeks maybe three behind here in Montana. I got 4 outside, but falls coming fast 'round here. Watching yours has been great. Thanks. You made me go 'I want a couple outside'.
> Daniels


Right on Daniels. 
Same deal with me, I watched Boomers outdoor last year and went outside this year. 
Good luck!

Ya know, I never really payed attention to dates and the weather but it's a little different this year. So like I heard labor day marks the last day of summer right. Well I woke up today to a damp ground, overcast sky's and temps in the low 60's. I'm like "Whoa No Shit" This will slow those dam mites down for sure!​


----------



## Weedoozie (Sep 8, 2010)

Hell yes this weather will slow those bastards down. 
Mites suck...


----------



## BooMeR242 (Sep 8, 2010)

glad i could be of sum inspiration


----------



## Bob Smith (Sep 9, 2010)

Lol.......I'm gone for a week and someone steals the roof off your greenhouse? Sheesh..........looking good Cruzer.

Honestly, I'm not entirely sure of your financial situation or anything like that, but if I was going to be trimming 10lbs, I'd drop a grand or two and grab a trimmer.

Fuck weeks of a sore hand and endless hours of trimming - get a trimmer and save yourself the hassle.

Damn dude, just do the math - assume 10 pounds takes 100 hours to hand trim - if your time is worth >$10/hour, it makes sense to get the trimmer.


----------



## bigcheese510 (Sep 9, 2010)

Bob Smith said:


> Lol.......I'm gone for a week and someone steals the roof off your greenhouse? Sheesh..........looking good Cruzer.
> 
> Honestly, I'm not entirely sure of your financial situation or anything like that, but if I was going to be trimming 10lbs, I'd drop a grand or two and grab a trimmer.
> 
> ...


AGREED. looks like im not the the only one with a 10lb prediction.


----------



## gumball (Sep 9, 2010)

Bob Smith said:


> Lol.......I'm gone for a week and someone steals the roof off your greenhouse? Sheesh..........looking good Cruzer.
> 
> Honestly, I'm not entirely sure of your financial situation or anything like that, but if I was going to be trimming 10lbs, I'd drop a grand or two and grab a trimmer.
> 
> ...


LOL, couldnt have said it better!!


----------



## Weedoozie (Sep 9, 2010)

Cruzer, I was being serious when I mentioned that I'd love to trim that crop with you!!

PM me if you're interested!


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 9, 2010)

Weedoozie said:


> Hell yes this weather will slow those bastards down.
> Mites suck...
> 
> Cruzer, I was being serious when I mentioned that I'd love to trim that crop with you!!
> PM me if you're interested!


Thank you for the offer. I dont know right now. 
I think I got it handled but I will let you know.



BooMeR242 said:


> glad i could be of sum inspiration


Always an inspiration man.



Bob Smith said:


> Lol.......I'm gone for a week and someone steals the roof off your greenhouse? Sheesh..........looking good Cruzer.
> 
> Honestly, I'm not entirely sure of your financial situation or anything like that, but if I was going to be trimming 10lbs, I'd drop a grand or two and grab a trimmer.
> 
> ...


Well thats all fine and dandy if I got a couple grand to drop. I totally agree with you I need to do something.
I'll try to make one out of a fan and use it on a test chop. If that don't work the most I could afford would be one of those crank ones. Im watching one on eBay right now. *LINK

.


*


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 9, 2010)

A Friend of mine has a grow this year too. I went to see his grow and took some shots for ya.

It's is first outdoor grow too. He started pulling the fan leaves off when they started to yellow... 
Then he kept pulling the fan leaf off until there wasnt any left. When more grew he pulled them off too so more light would penetrate. 

You know how we always talk about what would happen if you removed all the fan leaves, well here it is.

























Close up of the buds and trichs,















At first glance there didnt look like a lot of thrichomes but they are there.
I wonder what they would have looked like had he not removed the fan leaf.

Interesting really, 
There are more sun leaves, looks like the plant trying to make up for the lost fan leaf but shit man, fucking buds look great!​


----------



## HowzerMD (Sep 9, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Thank you for the offer. I dont know right now.
> I think I got it handled but I will let you know.
> 
> 
> ...


Using a manually cranked trimmer is easier than hand trimming 10lbs with fiskars I tells ya.


----------



## Weedoozie (Sep 9, 2010)

Yes they look good but I'm pretty sure they'd look fuller and have fatter buds by now if they still had their fan leaves...

BTW anyone listening to the news about this crazy fire in the South Bay?? I hope your crop is safe Cruzer


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 9, 2010)

Yea, I agree but he was so proud of them I didnt have the heart to tell him. I just told him its time to leave them alone.

San Bruno, yea a gas line went and a couple neighborhoods are on fire. Sucks man.
Yea, Im a lot farther south, silicon valley south.


----------



## HowzerMD (Sep 9, 2010)

Weedoozie said:


> Yes they look good but I'm pretty sure they'd look fuller and have fatter buds by now if they still had their fan leaves...
> 
> BTW anyone listening to the news about this crazy fire in the South Bay?? I hope your crop is safe Cruzer


Yea it's supposed to be super gnar. I have a close friend that lives in San Bruno who told me about it.


----------



## Weedoozie (Sep 9, 2010)

HowzerMD said:


> Yea it's supposed to be super gnar. I have a close friend that lives in San Bruno who told me about it.


Yeah, I'm listening to some accounts on ABC 7 and they're talking about people running down the streets screaming from 3rd degree burns, people being blown to pieces, and the spreading of the fire because of the winds...sounds like some crops will be ruined...


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 9, 2010)

I hear some people felt the ground shake when it went, I watched on TV flames bursting hundreds of feet into the air for like 10 min straight while I ate dinner, thought it was a gas station that went at first. Yea man, super gnar.


----------



## HowzerMD (Sep 9, 2010)

Weedoozie said:


> Yeah, I'm listening to some accounts on ABC 7 and they're talking about people running down the streets screaming from 3rd degree burns, people being blown to pieces, and the spreading of the fire because of the winds...sounds like some crops will be ruined...


Hurry, someone call in the MMJ rescue squad before it's too late!


----------



## Weedoozie (Sep 9, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> I hear some people felt the ground shake when it went, I watched on TV flames bursting hundreds of feet into the air for like 10 min straight, thought it was a gas station that went at first. Yea man, super gnal.


I think they are saying its a ruptured gas line and yeah dude, the flames are seriously HUGE still! It sounds and looks like the rolling hills area is going to be burned to the ground...

Fire fighters are being called from all over the south bay but they aren't able to get close enough to stop the fire on the houses in there. Apparently chunks of buildings and concrete were blown hella far because of the explosion, many buildings around the area have holes from debris flying and crashing into them

Crazy shit! I hope it doesn't spread further...I got a lot of family in Hillsborough...
Is your grow near this fire Cruzer?


----------



## HowzerMD (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm sure he's sittin atop the green house in a lawn chair burning one, watching the flames, if he is.


----------



## Weedoozie (Sep 9, 2010)

HowzerMD said:


> Hurry, someone call in the MMJ rescue squad before it's too late!


lol I bet someone has!


----------



## HowzerMD (Sep 9, 2010)

Funny you brought that up, actually, the guy who told me about it was worried his caregiver's place was going up in flames lol.


----------



## Weedoozie (Sep 9, 2010)

HowzerMD said:


> Funny you brought that up, actually, the guy who told me about it was worried his caregiver's place was going up in flames lol.


MAN that would be shitty
Fire insurance probably doesn't cover this


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 9, 2010)

No man, That's like 40 miles north of me. 
I'm south of the south bay I guess, Santa Clara.


----------



## Weedoozie (Sep 9, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> No man, That's like 40 miles north of me.
> I'm south of the south bay I guess, Santa Clara.


Oh that's hopefully safe
(I'm a girl )


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 9, 2010)

LOL, yea that's safe.
(Um, I hope!)


----------



## HowzerMD (Sep 9, 2010)

Weedoozie said:


> MAN that would be shitty
> Fire insurance probably doesn't cover this


You can probably file a claim for the equipment if it's a legal medical grow(not sure, find out before you do it). But not the plants I would imagine.


----------



## bigcheese510 (Sep 9, 2010)

san bruno is west bay or peninsula. its not far from SFO thats why they originally thought it was a plane crash. its been burnin for hours.


----------



## Weedoozie (Sep 9, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> LOL, yea that's safe.
> (Um, I hope!)


Lol, I'd prove it but then I'd be vulnerable to internet attacks/harassment


----------



## gumball (Sep 10, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Yea, I agree but he was so proud of them I didnt have the heart to tell him. I just told him its time to leave them alone.


a little funny, a little sad! you'll keep them straight next year, right? they were some nice plants, but i dont think lollipopping is the way to do an outdoor grow!!


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 10, 2010)

HowzerMD said:


> You can probably file a claim for the equipment if it's a legal medical grow(not sure, find out before you do it). But not the plants I would imagine.


I would think you could file for the plants too if you had pictures/documentation.

Tell ya a little story, I bought a light (cooltube/1000w) and had it on a light mover, the mount on the cool tube failed and the light dropped down on one side, the light mover kept pulling the dam thing back and forth across my grow. I contacted the site I bought it from (greentrees hydroponics) and told them about it. I said a simple 10 cent part failed from a product they sold and I lost my crop. It was worth thousands and I want something done about it. I realize they are a retailer and not the manufacture but they are somewhat responsible. I want my money back from the purchase of the light. They refunded me the $350 I paid for the light. I fixed the mount. Bad thing is they wont sell to me anymore. They said now that they know I am growing weed, even if I am legal, they cant sell to me. 

I didnt really lose my crop, a few plants were damaged but point being, your plants are an asset and can be treated as such. 



Weedoozie said:


> Lol, I'd prove it but then I'd be vulnerable to internet attacks/harassment


No silly, I know your a girl, I meant I hope I was safe.



gumball said:


> a little funny, a little sad! you'll keep them straight next year, right? they were some nice plants, but i dont think lollipopping is the way to do an outdoor grow!!


Nope, me either.


----------



## IAm5toned (Sep 10, 2010)

nor I. trees grow outdoors man! its the natural order of things... save the experimenting for indoors....
looking great cruz.
your livin my dream!


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks man, Ya know, that little santa cruz, she sure is showing these larger strains how to bud. 
She's the shortest but has the longest colas in there.
Yesterday I did another stoned trip to home depot and found some small pvc, like 3/8 or something. Anyway, I made sides for the top to seal it when I fog, Their sitting on the side of the house now. Foggers are suppose to be here Monday. 
I released the second 1500 ladybugs last night. Still a bunch there, hope they stick around till Monday. I guess I should have left the sides on when I released the ladybugs, Doh! 

Na, my girls like the breeze.

Heres a few shots from this morning.














This is what the buds on this side look like close up,








Here are some shots from the other side, These are further along. Maybe cuz they get morning sun.
















Close up of Bubba Kush cola, Ha! you can see one of my cameras under the eve.









Hell yea!


I cant figure out how to take a picture with the security cam yet so I went in took a shot of them all. The view from the camera in the bud shot is upper right. Cool huh.





​


----------



## maniacal420 (Sep 10, 2010)

WOW! That Bubba bud is sick. I have been following along since the start and I had a feeling you were gonna blow the roof off,lol. Now you have a scrog with rafters as the screen. It is amazing the differences in growth from one side to the other. The "slow" side could be weeks longer. What do you think? Really nice!!


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 10, 2010)

Ha! Gotcha to post.

Hi maniacal, Yea I think your pretty close. 
Maybe even longer but I dont mind, its gonna take time and space to trim all this. 
I may be able to use my cabs to dry them if I do it a little at a time. I priced out materials to make screens to set them on, about $12 ea.

Thanks man.


----------



## gumball (Sep 10, 2010)

If your cameras are on your computer you can press the PRT/SCN or Print Screen key, and it will copy everything on the display, then you can paste that where you want and cut and crop out the junk you don't need. Let me know if you need any help, I'll try. I'm somewhat technically savvy!


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 10, 2010)

Ah, thanks for the tip, Ive used that before and is cool to know.
Deal is this is not on my PC. It is a separate DVR not a card in my pc. I just use the TV to monitor everything.

I still haven't installed it on my pc or gone through and setup the internet access. I need a cord. But once I do then yea, that would work. Maybe I will be able to adjust the color better, I know the PTZ controlls are in the software. Now they look like there all purple bud. Probably just cheap cameras.


----------



## HowzerMD (Sep 10, 2010)

Beautiful canopy you have there Cruzer. And your cameras totally make the plants look a lavender color. It looks like like Autumn in an orchard on that screen.


----------



## rastadred22 (Sep 10, 2010)

wow! those buds have swelled crazzzzy! everythings looking great! them bitches are still stretchn?


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 10, 2010)

Just that big one in the back, looks like its what ended up being the main on the bluecheese.



Check out this little guy, we get mostly the brown squirrels.









I never knew they had webbed feet.







There goes the neighborhood.​


----------



## notoriousb (Sep 10, 2010)

damn man those colas are stacking nice.

I hope theyre not as dumb as the grey squirrels we get up here darting out the back into traffic. I hit one just about every other day. poor bastards


----------



## Weedoozie (Sep 10, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Just that big one in the back, looks like its what ended up being the main on the bluecheese.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SWEET! You have a phenotype variation of a flying squirrel around your hood! Or perhaps a swimming squirrel? 

And g'damn those buds are long as well as fatty! Can't get over how amazing this grow is


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 10, 2010)

HowzerMD said:


> Beautiful canopy you have there Cruzer. And your cameras totally make the plants look a lavender color. It looks like like Autumn in an orchard on that screen.


 Thanks, thats a better description. 



notoriousb said:


> damn man those colas are stacking nice.
> 
> I hope theyre not as dumb as the grey squirrels we get up here darting out the back into traffic. I hit one just about every other day. poor bastards


Every other day? Dam those squirrels must be fuckin like rabbits. 



Weedoozie said:


> SWEET! You have a phenotype variation of a flying squirrel around your hood! Or perhaps a swimming squirrel?
> 
> And g'damn those buds are long as well as fatty! Can't get over how amazing this grow is


Ha! swimming squirrel? Yea thats it, Cant be a flying squirrel I've seen those, they got little wings.
Yea, the girls are really stacking up. I had to tie a couple up to the rafters. Yup, we are growing buds now.


----------



## JXChaos (Sep 11, 2010)

lol, did you say "there goes the neighborhood.", because its a black squirl? no racism, but im pretty faded so i couldve gotten the wrong idea. 
BTW!!!
extraordinary plants bro i cant wait to see them harvested!!!


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 11, 2010)

JXChaos said:


> lol, did you say "there goes the neighborhood.", because its a black squirl? no racism, but im pretty faded so i couldve gotten the wrong idea.
> BTW!!!
> extraordinary plants bro i cant wait to see them harvested!!!


Thanks man,

I didn't even think about it but yea, I guess I did. It was meant as a joke man. I don't think that makes me a raciest. Hell, I'm a mix of four different nationalities myself and have friends of all races. We may have different backgrounds and beliefs but we are all just people that call ourselves Americans. 

I dont mean to offend anyone but it seems to me there is not that many Caucasian racists anymore and the subject is usually brought up by people of color. So the statement was made without the intent to offend anyone just a saying I have heard a bunch of times. I'm not going to apologize. I'm a product of my environment too.


----------



## just L (Sep 11, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Just that big one in the back, looks like its what ended up being the main on the bluecheese.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
thats pretty funny. Where i live (michigan) we only get black one and very rarely do we see any other color squirrels. but ours dont have webbed feet.


----------



## JohneyGreenApple (Sep 11, 2010)

Rasta your still following along?? hahaha I have been slackin lately on here, but my girls had some issues with hunters already this year!!! BOOOO



rastadred22 said:


> wow! those buds have swelled crazzzzy! everythings looking great! them bitches are still stretchn?


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 11, 2010)

just L said:


> thats pretty funny. Where i live (michigan) we only get black one and very rarely do we see any other color squirrels. but ours dont have webbed feet.


Hi there, My bud used to live out that way. I've visited a few times. With all those lakes around you maybe they should have webbed feet.



JohneyGreenApple said:


> Rasta your still following along?? hahaha I have been slackin lately on here, but my girls had some issues with hunters already this year!!! BOOOO


Bummer dude. That's a Boo hiss alright. Hope you didn't loose any.


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 11, 2010)

My puppy Max knocked over a glass of ice water and started chomping an ice cube.
So now I give him ice cubes as treats. Beats the treats that give him gas!​

[youtube]-vHwUvda0_E?fs[/youtube] ​


----------



## HowzerMD (Sep 11, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> My puppy Max knocked over a glass of ice water and started chomping an ice cube.
> So now I give him ice cubes as treats. Beats the treats that give him gas!​
> 
> [youtube]-vHwUvda0_E?fs[/youtube] ​


Ah, puppydom. I miss that special noodle-like stage of my dog's life..If you want to try some treats that won't make him blow the spot up try going to cosco. I found some really good dog snacks there. They have dryed duck and sweet potato treats, pressed cod, dried chicken. All kinds of good stuff. It's all natural and no funky preservatives or flavors. It's easy on the stomach and just what they need. The biggest problem with most main stream dog treats is the same thing that's wrong with most of ours, they are only made to taste good. It's hard to find that good stuff unless you go to one of those yuppy pet stores that fuck you in the ass for your wallet at the check stand. Cosco has 2lb bags for like $20.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 11, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> My puppy Max knocked over a glass of ice water and started chomping an ice cube.
> So now I give him ice cubes as treats. Beats the treats that give him gas!​
> 
> [youtube]-vHwUvda0_E?fs[/youtube] ​


haha! that's funny dude. I used to give my dogs ice cubes as a treat too and they used to love it! hahha


----------



## rastadred22 (Sep 11, 2010)

JohneyGreenApple said:


> Rasta your still following along?? hahaha I have been slackin lately on here, but my girls had some issues with hunters already this year!!! BOOOO


 
haha yup! and not goin no where! cant miss these ladies buddin out...and that last weigh in?!?!?! cant wait to see dat!


----------



## rastadred22 (Sep 11, 2010)

btw max is gettin huuuge boss lol....aand idk y neone would really take offense to dat...i mean i didnt


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 11, 2010)

HowzerMD said:


> Ah, puppydom. I miss that special noodle-like stage of my dog's life..If you want to try some treats that won't make him blow the spot up try going to cosco. I found some really good dog snacks there. They have dryed duck and sweet potato treats, pressed cod, dried chicken. All kinds of good stuff. It's all natural and no funky preservatives or flavors. It's easy on the stomach and just what they need. The biggest problem with most main stream dog treats is the same thing that's wrong with most of ours, they are only made to taste good. It's hard to find that good stuff unless you go to one of those yuppy pet stores that fuck you in the ass for your wallet at the check stand. Cosco has 2lb bags for like $20.


Yep, they are only young once so I am taking videos, I figure down the road he is gonna really screw up and before I kill him I will watch a puppy video. I've had the little guy for a month or so, trying to avoid the yuppy ass fuck so we will try Costco. Thanks for the tip. No silent but deadly for me... or Max.



Dr. Greenhorn said:


> haha! that's funny dude. I used to give my dogs ice cubes as a treat too and they used to love it! hahha


 Really? cool man. The first time I saw him chomping I thought "a chip of the old block I tell ya" 
I chomp ice all the time.



rastadred22 said:


> haha yup! and not goin no where! cant miss these ladies buddin out...and that last weigh in?!?!?! cant wait to see dat!
> btw max is gettin huuuge boss lol....aand idk y neone would really take offense to dat...i mean i didnt


Right on bud, Ya just never know and that kinda shit can blow up in your face. 
Yea, Max just woke up from a nap and stretched, I swear he grew another inch. This is gonna be an amazing harvest if I can keep those mites under control. I got a good look at the buds in there today. Hot Dam!


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Sep 12, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Thanks man, Ya know, that little santa cruz, she sure is showing these larger strains how to bud.
> She's the shortest but has the longest colas in there.
> Yesterday I did another stoned trip to home depot and found some small pvc, like 3/8 or something. Anyway, I made sides for the top to seal it when I fog, Their sitting on the side of the house now. Foggers are suppose to be here Monday.
> I released the second 1500 ladybugs last night. Still a bunch there, hope they stick around till Monday. I guess I should have left the sides on when I released the ladybugs, Doh!
> ...


Hell Fucking Yeah My Bubba Kush Is Kicking Some ASSSSSS!!!!


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 12, 2010)

MyGTO2007 said:


> Hell Fucking Yeah My Bubba Kush Is Kicking Some ASSSSSS!!!!


 A little competitive are we?
LOL, I'm the same way bro.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Sep 12, 2010)

damn tornados in cali or wat? ure roof tore straight off! haha jk bro glad to see u using ur head to solve the over stretch issue. im sure ull get sum bomb tops with oz colas. u clear out all the scraggly shit under the canopy? i know u know this shit king of scrog...

any mite issues left? we actually got a little rain here in OC the other day and was thinkin bout all the OD growers who arent gonna be happy with that... were gettin sum low nite temps which is good for u purp phenos.

Anyways keep it up mang. I saw a post about buying a trimmer, if u do, look at the spinpro or sum shit. im investing in sum Trimpro equip but theyre like $1500+ for large auto trimmers. (but when ure pulling 60lbs its worht it...) even if u pulled 10lbs its not that bad to handtrim if u get a small crew. we did it last yr with 3 peeps. def a spinpro for like $3bills would help out. rather then sacrificing the cost of 1pound for an autotrimmer.


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh yea, you know me. No dead stuff under there. I've been keeping the mites in check with neep/soap and water. I spray neem then water the next day. I got a couple bombs coming tomorrow and made sides for the top to seal it up when I fog. These cooler temps are helping but I do run that little a/c during the day to keep under the canopy a little cooler. Yea I dont think I need a large auto trimmer. I'm nowhere near those amounts but I can understand why you are doing it. Pulling 60lbs hell ya its worth it!
I took a good shot of your Blue dream main cola this morning,









And the rest of the girls,








closer,








Check out how I trained the Blue Cheese,





​Oh yea, no scraggly shit under there.


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 12, 2010)

Forgot the vid,
Week 15​[youtube]fWzRVJ3Bni0?hl=en&fs[/youtube]​


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 12, 2010)

The last couple of weeks you may want to think about armed guards, those girls are looking sweet and in the last couple of weeks they gonna smell BIG TIME, my carbon filter gave up before and the whole street could smell it, with the amount your gonna get they'll be able to smell it in the next state lol


----------



## Weedoozie (Sep 12, 2010)

3eyes said:


> The last couple of weeks you may want to think about armed guards, those girls are looking sweet and in the last couple of weeks they gonna smell BIG TIME, my carbon filter gave up before and the whole street could smell it, with the amount your gonna get they'll be able to smell it in the next state lol


Yea dude, have you considered having other smelly plants around to throw off the scent to unwanted noses?


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 12, 2010)

They are such beasts. You better buy sharpener, cause trimming all of that is going to make your scissors dull.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Sep 12, 2010)

very clean as i expected under there. keep it up cruz u got a bountiful harvest ahead of u. that blue dream is lookin pretty in the sun


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 12, 2010)

3eyes said:


> The last couple of weeks you may want to think about armed guards, those girls are looking sweet and in the last couple of weeks they gonna smell BIG TIME, my carbon filter gave up before and the whole street could smell it, with the amount your gonna get they'll be able to smell it in the next state lol


Hey 3eyes, yea, when the breeze blows the right way I can smell it from a ways away now. Did you build your own carbon filter?



Weedoozie said:


> Yea dude, have you considered having other smelly plants around to throw off the scent to unwanted noses?


 Yea I thought of that but didnt follow up. I bought one star Jazmin set it off to the side and forgot about it. Its big enough to take clones off now though. Maybe I should do that.



Integra21 said:


> They are such beasts. You better buy sharpener, cause trimming all of that is going to make your scissors dull.


 No kidding man, Im growing trees! Gonna need some loppers this round.



BooMeR242 said:


> very clean as i expected under there. keep it up cruz u got a bountiful harvest ahead of u. that blue dream is lookin pretty in the sun


 Will do, yea I hear ya, nothing like the morning sun.


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 13, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Hey 3eyes, yea, when the breeze blows the right way I can smell it from a ways away now. Did you build your own carbon filter?
> 
> No i bought a cheap filter, never again waste of money now i buy the best available on the market i'm now running a mountain air filter it wasn't cheap but it works and it reduces paranoia lol thing is it's not just the old bill that wants to take it all from you there's people around here that will rob you knowing you can't do nothing about it, of course your as legal as you can get but on this side of the pond we're still way behind.


----------



## bigv1976 (Sep 13, 2010)

That blue dream looks almost identical to a sour cream I have going.


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 13, 2010)

3eyes said:


> cruzer101 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey 3eyes, yea, when the breeze blows the right way I can smell it from a ways away now. Did you build your own carbon filter?
> ...


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 14, 2010)

OK, I got the foggers today and I made sides to seal up the top.














I have been spraying with neem and water in the morning. That and now the temps have been dropping to the mid 50"s at night and with that a/c I have been keeping the temps under there about 70° in the daytime, it seems to have stopped them from progressing, I see a good amount of trichomes but I know they are still there.








close up.








I got like two to three weeks left for most of it, the two Kush look like they are about ready now. I still had two of the dr doom left but Im getting closer to harvesting and dont want any residual pesticide on my buds. I am wondering out of the two commercial foggers which has the least residual effect. I got one with attain and one with pyrethrum.

Heres what I got.








I was thinking I would use the one with attain now and the pyrethrum next week.
whadda ya think?​


----------



## HowzerMD (Sep 14, 2010)

If you only have 2-3 weeks left my suggestion is use the Pyrethrum in the next couple days instead of waiting until next week.


----------



## thebugslaaaa (Sep 14, 2010)

aww man thats a shame...I would try everything I could think of organic wise before nuking them with pyrethrum, shit is nasty stuff, terrible for your lungs...But I also understand it could come down to either that or loosing your crop...good luck man...


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 14, 2010)

Wait a minute, really? 

I thought it would be fine to use up to a week before harvest and there is no residual affects. "nasty stuff, terrible for your lungs" Shit thats not good. You mean to tell me you have smoked bud that this has been used on and you could taste it? It made you sick? Please explain.

I'd like to hear from someone who has used these foggers.


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 14, 2010)

HowzerMD said:


> If you only have 2-3 weeks left my suggestion is use the Pyrethrum in the next couple days instead of waiting until next week.


So you recomend using both within a short period of time and letting it go from there. Gotcha, thanks man.


----------



## Bob Smith (Sep 14, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Wait a minute, really?
> 
> I thought it would be fine to use up to a week before harvest and there is no residual affects. "nasty stuff, terrible for your lungs" Shit thats not good. You mean to tell me you have smoked bud that this has been used on and you could taste it? It made you sick? Please explain.
> 
> I'd like to hear from someone who has used these foggers.


Find Integra21 or Boomer242.


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 14, 2010)

Oh I have man, Integra got back to me with the info I needed. He left it in there for 24 hours. 
Actually he recomended the type I'm using. Thanks man.

I just wanted to see if anyone experienced any foul taste or anything.


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 14, 2010)

So today in preparation of this harvest I got my cab ready to use as a dryer.

Removed the hydro tub, light and ducting, covered the hole to keep the light out, I had some cardboard I saved so I lined it with that. Then used some left over pvc and SCROG screen to make some hook points at the top. Just hooked the hydrometer to it for now. Finally installed that new thermostat I got and hooked up the case fans and the top whisper fan to it. The bottom of the cab is vented through the floor. I figure the other two 4" will be constant. Got those on the light's yo yo's to make it easy to adjust. One pointing up and one down for now.

Check it out,







I picked up that small dehumidifier a couple grows ago, worked pretty good in the smaller space I was using. we'll see how it goes. I'll use this to do the Santa Cruz, I still need to ad another rack in the center. 

Oh, I found a place nearby that sells 2.5 gallon jars for like $20 I want to cure in glass, figure I can cure much larger quantity that way. Like 10 times larger then quart mason jars. So thats cool.








You can see the case fans, or I guess there are called pci slot fans have a blue led light. Its cool, I can just look and see there working. I got another one in that port on the right. (above pic) I think they rated them at 65 cfm or something, IDK they move air, not a lot but you can feel it. They are just boosters most of the air is sucked out the top by the bathroom fan vented out the window.​


----------



## Weedoozie (Sep 14, 2010)

Sweet Cruzer! Nice drying set up you got there

that should work very well


----------



## bigcheese510 (Sep 14, 2010)

so this is the first dry hut, when is the 2nd being built ? haha 10 elbows brotha. you need a big hanging dry net. theyre like $40 and a major space saver. if you get one make sure to get the one with the zipper so you can shake it up without any medicine spilling


----------



## Weedoozie (Sep 14, 2010)

bigcheese510 said:


> so this is the first dry hut, when is the 2nd being built ? haha 10 elbows brotha. you need a big hanging dry net. theyre like $40 and a major space saver. if you get one make sure to get the one with the zipper so you can shake it up without any medicine spilling


I actually saw one of these on display at a garden store, they're kind of expensive but looked real legit
I'm sure you could find one online for a fair price


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 14, 2010)

Weedoozie said:


> Sweet Cruzer! Nice drying set up you got there
> 
> that should work very well


 I have been drying right here in this room but I think this much will make me sick. I got that cab ventilated for grows so it should work pretty good. Actually I have two cabs. (the pic in my sig)



bigcheese510 said:


> so this is the first dry hut, when is the 2nd being built ? haha 10 elbows brotha. you need a big hanging dry net. theyre like $40 and a major space saver. if you get one make sure to get the one with the zipper so you can shake it up without any medicine spilling


Thats the difference. I was looking at those last night on ebay. The white ones have a big opening and the black ones had a zipper. Not as many chambers though. I wondered why you would want to zip it up I mean you need to turn them. Shake it baby! Gotcha!

So how much do those hold? 

I saw 24" round ones Net dryer or something. I figure I could fit two of them in the cab, probably get four and hang a couple in the room, rotate them maybe. The first girl to go is the smallest, I'm just going to hang her and test the cab and a diy trimmer. If it works, who knows maybe I will continue with that but probably break down and get that spin pro and the nets. 

Dude, what do you use to cure large amounts? I found 2.5 gallon jars does that sound about right?


----------



## thebugslaaaa (Sep 15, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Wait a minute, really?
> 
> I thought it would be fine to use up to a week before harvest and there is no residual affects. "nasty stuff, terrible for your lungs" Shit thats not good. You mean to tell me you have smoked bud that this has been used on and you could taste it? It made you sick? Please explain.
> 
> I'd like to hear from someone who has used these foggers.


Well I have used a few drops of straight 100% white pastie looking Permethrin that the hydro store gave me because they said it is illegal to sell in CA anymore, haha. But I just did a bit of research and Pyrethrum is a natural extract made from the common daisy, but Permethrin is a made-made alternative that is meant to be stronger so the bugs will not gain resistance. Many foggers and sprays have this chemical in them but only a small small percent. I had a vile of the pure stuff and I had to wear gloves and a mask to handle it, I only used a few drops per gallon of the stuff it was so strong...I have never had to spray it on nugs only during vegging, all I am saying is that it is a pesticide and to be as careful as you can, chemically made pesticides are never good haha


----------



## bigcheese510 (Sep 15, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> I have been drying right here in this room but I think this much will make me sick. I got that cab ventilated for grows so it should work pretty good. Actually I have two cabs. (the pic in my sig)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea the spin pro would be a great investment for the smaller buds but i would still hand trim all the prize colas. i dont know why all of those dry nets dont have zippers, i guess one company put theirs out first and another company put their twist on it.ive seen 6 lbs in of those hangers and it worked great. 

in theory the big ass jars would be great but all that bulk moist bud together isnt a good thing. i just do an oz or 1/2 oz to a jar. to me those take just the right amount of time to cure. 

i just picked up a case of 12 at OSH for 10 or 15 bucks.


----------



## HowzerMD (Sep 15, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> So you recomend using both within a short period of time and letting it go from there. Gotcha, thanks man.


Ah, I didn't know you were planning on using them both. Oops. I figured you were only going to use one.


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 15, 2010)

thebugslaaaa said:


> Well I have used a few drops of straight 100% white pastie looking Permethrin that the hydro store gave me because they said it is illegal to sell in CA anymore, haha. But I just did a bit of research and Pyrethrum is a natural extract made from the common daisy, but Permethrin is a made-made alternative that is meant to be stronger so the bugs will not gain resistance. Many foggers and sprays have this chemical in them but only a small small percent. I had a vile of the pure stuff and I had to wear gloves and a mask to handle it, I only used a few drops per gallon of the stuff it was so strong...I have never had to spray it on nugs only during vegging, all I am saying is that it is a pesticide and to be as careful as you can, chemically made pesticides are never good haha


I hear ya. I do want to be careful, sure I dont want insecticide in the finished product but also I dont want to create a super mite.
Ah, Well I looked closely both the doom and the other are pyrethrum. I guess one just has more in it. Thanks for the info.




bigcheese510 said:


> yea the spin pro would be a great investment for the smaller buds but i would still hand trim all the prize colas. i dont know why all of those dry nets dont have zippers, i guess one company put theirs out first and another company put their twist on it.ive seen 6 lbs in of those hangers and it worked great.
> 
> in theory the big ass jars would be great but all that bulk moist bud together isnt a good thing. i just do an oz or 1/2 oz to a jar. to me those take just the right amount of time to cure.
> 
> i just picked up a case of 12 at OSH for 10 or 15 bucks.


Wow that much? Guess I will just get two nets. 
So the smaller jars get a better finished product huh? "right amount of time" what, you go a month?
I was thinking it would be a lot eaiser with big ass jars, To burp I would dump it all out into a box let it set for a while then all back in but I havent tried it with that much before. Thanks.



HowzerMD said:


> Ah, I didn't know you were planning on using them both. Oops. I figured you were only going to use one.


I am going to use one. Well, one at a time. The way I understand it is the Attain works by stopping the juveniles from becoming adults and the pryethrum kills adults and juveniles. So I'm thinking hit it with the attain, let the existing eggs hatch and then a few days to a week hit it with the pryethrum to wipe them out in two treatments. Temps are just about right to do it, Sound good?


----------



## HowzerMD (Sep 15, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> I hear ya. I do want to be careful, sure I dont want insecticide in the finished product but also I dont want to create a super mite.
> Ah, Well I looked closely both the doom and the other are pyrethrum. I guess one just has more in it. Thanks for the info.
> 
> 
> ...


That actually sounds like a great plan and you really should space out the treatments at least a few days like you're saying. After the final bombing everything should be OK to harvest after about a week, assuming the plants are ready.


----------



## Safeguy (Sep 15, 2010)

Super greenhouse cruzer & thanx for the link to build


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 15, 2010)

HowzerMD said:


> That actually sounds like a great plan and you really should space out the treatments at least a few days like you're saying. After the final bombing everything should be OK to harvest after about a week, assuming the plants are ready.


Good. Then that's what I am going to do tomorrow night.
I will plan on cutting in two weeks. Starting with the Kush.



Safeguy said:


> Super greenhouse cruzer & thanx for the link to build


Sure, no problem. good luck man.


----------



## bigcheese510 (Sep 15, 2010)

Wow that much? Guess I will just get two nets. 
So the smaller jars get a better finished product huh? "right amount of time" what, you go a month?
I was thinking it would be a lot eaiser with big ass jars, To burp I would dump it all out into a box let it set for a while then all back in but I havent tried it with that much before. Thanks.

yeah it was packed in there but it worked great. i dont really have a set time just put a couple grams more than an Oz or 1/2 Oz and take testers to see if its "done". i go atleast a week before i try any of it. im not sayin it cant be done in the large jars just weve found that an Oz at a time when "sweated" doesnt add too much moisture and could be more controlled with less attention.


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 15, 2010)

Yea, I know what you mean, once the stuff is dry it doesn't lose much weight in the jars. I got a case of the square quart jars before at OSH, used those, about an oz at a time. I get about 40 grams in them for long term storage. and have used 1/2 gallon jars I found but nothing like that 2.5 gallon I saw online. I gotta try them.


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 15, 2010)

Check these suckers out,







2.5 gallon and 1 gallon at the container store.​


----------



## bigcheese510 (Sep 15, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Check these suckers out,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jack and jill didnt go up a hill for a pail of what youre puttin in there. those are massive. if you go for it id love to hear how it works. it would be a lot better than messin with a bunch of jars.


----------



## sublimed (Sep 16, 2010)

monstorous


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 16, 2010)

Hey Cruze. I would really not recommend using that Pyrethrin one this late in the game. The Attain should really do the trick by itself, especially if you have been keeping them in check. If you need to do a second bombing, use another Attain. The Pyrethrin is way to high of a residue left behind.


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 16, 2010)

sublimed said:


> monstorous


No kidding man.



Integra21 said:


> Hey Cruze. I would really not recommend using that Pyrethrin one this late in the game. The Attain should really do the trick by itself, especially if you have been keeping them in check. If you need to do a second bombing, use another Attain. The Pyrethrin is way to high of a residue left behind.


Ya know, I was thinking about that last night. with only a couple weeks left maybe I wouldn't need a second treatment. But if so the attain leaves less residue. Thanks again for your info. I would hate to go through all this then fuck it all up.


----------



## mrgreenlungz (Sep 16, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Check these suckers out,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Call me picky, but this is the one I like. 5.3 quarts, almost 1.5 gal. Container store also search hermetic jars.

Hermetic Jars





*


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 16, 2010)

OK, well today was an event full day. 

I'm taking a shower this morning and I look out the window, I see this guy walking through my yard. I say What The Fuck! So run out there in my robe. It was a new meter reader for the electric company. Didn't seem right to me, Usually its a woman and she comes closer to the 20th, besides recently we all got new meters so they don't have to visit each house. The new meters send them the info. He said they are all not working yet and leaves. I call the electric company and they confirmed but now a stranger has seen my grow.

So, i'm sitting there having my coffie lookin at them and I notice the Santa Cruz is a lighter color then the rest. 

















I take a close look at the trichs and see like 90% cloudy. I get to thinking if she was not there the miticide in the fogger would be able to travel up into the canopy. Also if I get ripped off at least I got something. So, Santa Cruz took one for the team.


















I chopped her down, manicured and hung the buds in the cab. Took about 4 hours with scissors.
Don't look like much but then she was the smallest girl in there so she didnt get much light.

Next I sealed up the green house. 





























Im not fucking around this time. It took a while but she is as sealed up as I can get it. Set off the fogger around 8 pm. In 12 hours the circulating fans will go on. I turned off the intake fan for now. I expect temps to be in the low 50's tonight and low 70"s tomorrow.

If I only did this yesterday that guy would not have seen them. I keep telling myself there must be lots of yard grows this year. Arrgh! ​


----------



## bigcheese510 (Sep 16, 2010)

if i were you that guy wouldnt have had the chance to explain himself, he wouldve become part of a compost pile in my yard. now for my guess on weight from what i seen im guessin 12oz and you can hold me to that. cant wait to find out how that smokes.


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 16, 2010)

I didn't even stop to grab anything, I fucking slipped in the kitchen and almost landed on my ass. Got out there right when he was leaving. Ya, it dont look like that much up close man, my guess would be much less. Im thinkin maybe 3 oz's three or less. I bet it is gonna be awesome smoke though.


----------



## bigcheese510 (Sep 16, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> I didn't even stop to grab anything, I fucking slipped in the kitchen and almost landed on my ass. Got out there right when he was leaving. Ya, it dont look like that much up close man, my guess would be much less. Im thinkin maybe 3 oz's three or less. I bet it is gonna be awesome smoke though.


no way only 3 oz atleast double that. take a pic with a tape measure in there so we can get a better idea of size.


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 16, 2010)

Here ya go,


----------



## bigcheese510 (Sep 16, 2010)

nice. yea ill come down to 10oz but 3 is an understatement.


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 16, 2010)

Well, That would be great if it was. They just didn't feel like it to me. 
Guess we'll find out in about a week. I'll get weigh before curing.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 16, 2010)

woohoo! ....and the harvest begins!


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 16, 2010)

Yea buddy, in two weeks bubba then Casey should be ready the next week. 
That gives her three weeks to put on the weight and she is diggin it!


----------



## bigcheese510 (Sep 16, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Well, That would be great if it was. They just didn't feel like it to me.
> Guess we'll find out in about a week. I'll get weigh before curing.


who ever gets closest to the weight wins a bud ? ? haha . i really want to see how close my guess is . great job


----------



## WOWgrow (Sep 17, 2010)

Can't believe after watching month after month of veg that harvest has already rolled around. You though about setting up any more security?


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 17, 2010)

You guys got the rite to bear arms written in to the constitution, Cruzer get the lock off the cabinet and sit by the window if anybody strays into the back yard give them the fright of their lives you've come a long way with them girls, the finish line is in sight don't let anyone fuck it up now!!!


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 17, 2010)

bigcheese510 said:


> who ever gets closest to the weight wins a bud ? ? haha . i really want to see how close my guess is . great job


Sure, why not. 



WOWgrow said:


> Can't believe after watching month after month of veg that harvest has already rolled around. You though about setting up any more security?


 I got cameras and motion sensors out there. I sleep with a loaded gun. Not much else I can do but move in.



3eyes said:


> You guys got the rite to bear arms written in to the constitution, Cruzer get the lock off the cabinet and sit by the window if anybody strays into the back yard give them the fright of their lives you've come a long way with them girls, the finish line is in sight don't let anyone fuck it up now!!!


Oh nobody can stray into the back yard. Its through a gate or over the fence. I dont have a gun cabinet. Mine are stored under my bed, most of the ammo is locked up though. Except for the Glock, its loaded and little closer. I live in a pretty good neighborhood I hope it's just paranoia setting it. Every morning when I see them there I sigh with relief.


----------



## potpimp (Sep 17, 2010)

Man that sucks about the meter reader but I'm sure he sees them all the time and I imagine you have a card anyway so it should not be a big deal at all. It's good to see your first virgin sacrifice!!! So far I've chopped 4 small plants; they seem to mature a lot faster than the bigger ones. Looking good bro.


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 17, 2010)

potpimp said:


> Man that sucks about the meter reader but I'm sure he sees them all the time and I imagine you have a card anyway so it should not be a big deal at all. It's good to see your first virgin sacrifice!!! So far I've chopped 4 small plants; they seem to mature a lot faster than the bigger ones. Looking good bro.


Thanks man, yea, I hope thats the case with that dude.


----------



## theo99cannabis (Sep 17, 2010)

could you grow a plant .. take a branch pull it down and root it, so the plant would have 2 root systems? and would it be worth it?


----------



## gumball (Sep 17, 2010)

Yeah, I heard of people doing this. They say once the branch roots the whole plant takes off again!


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 17, 2010)

OK, well I got a good look today and it looks like all that fogger did was move the mites up to the tops. FUCK! There all over the fucking buds. I have to think the fogger didn't reach up there. 

Bud shot, looks nice right,







Look closer,







They are not dead either.


To top it off I noticed a brown color on the top of a couple of them. I reached for it and the top fell apart.
I think its mold but there is no fuzz like I have seen before and what looks like droppings. Maybe a caterpillar? How bout some opinions here.








Close up of what I took off.














See the little droppings.

Then I find this guy a few feet away sitting on the top of the water shed. I don't know if it was him. Maybe he hopped out after I took the side panel off. Did that look like grasshopper shit to you?







Right after I took the pic it jumped to the ground and Max ate it.
Good dog.

Boy outdoor grows are a pain in the ass. 
I just set off a fogger so I cant cut that shit early, IDK man, time to medicate.


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 17, 2010)

Thats shitty Cruzer. Cant believe thats how it went. On mine, the mites seemed to avoid the real frosty parts. Im sure I got better coverage off of my bomb though. Did you point it up or set it off up high, cause thats what I would have done. But those little bastards look like they are running rampant. If you have any more, I would set 2 off at once pointed at the top or up top and hope for the best. From the looks of those branches, not a single fume hit up there. When I went in after setting mine off, I had to hunt to find one on a leaf and when I finally found one, it was just sitting there dead.


----------



## gumball (Sep 17, 2010)

Damn cruzer that sucks. I have never seen that brown shit before, but a bug does seem to fit the bill. Could the foggers have done it, ya think? How many plants have the brown shit?


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 17, 2010)

I set the fogger on the ground of the greenhouse, right next to where the santa cruz was thinking it would go up through the canopy where she was. I didn't add a fan or anything, those things shoot up figured it would work. Guess not.

IDK man, I got a lot of good shit there right now. 
Same old story, kill the bugs and chance fucking up the buds or cutting early before the bugs ruin it. 
I know some of that last fogger is in there now, somewhere.


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 17, 2010)

gumball said:


> Damn cruzer that sucks. I have never seen that brown shit before, but a bug does seem to fit the bill. Could the foggers have done it, ya think? How many plants have the brown shit?


Just two and they are in the same area. above the door and off to the right, not far from the roof of the little watershed where I spotted the grasshopper. If thats the case, at least he wanted out.


----------



## gumball (Sep 17, 2010)

Is there any element that reacts badly to the fogger, like water or anything weird? Either it was a bug, or maybe an outside variable. I know ou had it sealed. 

Then there is the chance. I do hate to say this, cause I don't think its so and I don't want to worry you. The meter reader. Not all people like herb, some may enjoy destroying it more. I really don't think it is, but you must think of all variables, known and unknow. Maybe watch the video surveillance to see if anything catches your eye. 

Didn't mean to worry you if I did, but we must take all precautions right! Now your precautions can take care of you (video cameras that is)


----------



## CultivationArt (Sep 17, 2010)

FUCKIN CATIPILLERS i got em too bro, get rid of them now, i dont know how.
they burrow into the bud, thats why it fell over like you said, trust me, and those little balls, thats there shit.
they breed in the bud too. if you figure something out please let me know


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 17, 2010)

I've had bud rot like what you got there rite in the middle of the crown, with the temps dropping in the evening your probably getting a lot of moisture on the inside of the roof in the morning causing bud rot and the shit might be from mice those girls are more than capable holding a few foraging mice, i might be completely wrong but those are my theories.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 17, 2010)

That looks exactly like my buds that are being destroyed by caterpillars and loopers. To a "T" As well as the droppings left behind


----------



## CultivationArt (Sep 17, 2010)

That is the worst bud eating bug ever!!!
THEY WILL DESTROY A WHOLE CROP
if you allow em too. iv just been pickin em out.
other than that i do not know


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 17, 2010)

BTW Cruzer, that green bug looks like a locust


----------



## gumball (Sep 17, 2010)

eww nasty, fucking bugs!


----------



## Weedoozie (Sep 17, 2010)

Dude, Cruzer, did you use the dry ice method yet??


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 17, 2010)

What? I got some kind of insect zoo going on now?
I cut off the top of the bud. Look here.
















I went in and looked for more, I didnt see any on the buds but there was 8 or 10 dead small ones on the ground around the blueberry. I guess the fogger got them.

Here is what others are using to kill them. Bacillus thuringiensis *BT LINK*

IDK, the rest have mites sure but no cats dropped from them. 
Maybe just pull her and treat for mites again up top.​


----------



## Weedoozie (Sep 17, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> What? I got some kind of insect zoo going on now?
> I cut off the top of the bud. Look here.
> 
> 
> ...


I still say seal that greenhouse up and dry ice cloud the insides to suffocate those nasty pests...


----------



## gumball (Sep 17, 2010)

CO2 would work as well, i think. not sure if you have a CO2 tank/regulator or not.


----------



## riddleme (Sep 17, 2010)

Also you need to rake thru the top 2 inches of your soil to see if there are any in there, that the fogger didn't get


----------



## bigcheese510 (Sep 17, 2010)

that fuckin sucks balls. there is an insecticide for catapilars and its called catapilar killer ive seen it at my hydro shop. i dont know if its too late to use it but worth a look. worst case scenario is an early harvest.


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 17, 2010)

I dont know about using dry ice, dont you think it would also add humidity?

The hydro shop has canisters for rent, I have a regulator for co2. Just no ppm guage.
How much and how often to kill bugs with that? Couple hours?


----------



## bigcheese510 (Sep 17, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> I dont know about using dry ice, dont you think it would also add humidity?
> 
> The hydro shop has canisters for rent, I have a regulator for co2. Just no ppm guage.
> How much and how often to kill bugs with that? Couple hours?


ive heard people sayin use co2 to kill insects but never heard of anyone doing it or it working. i think that the ppm level you would have to reach and sustain to do that would be toxic to the plant. not trying to discourage you in your search of a solution as i know you ae very resourceful and should have an answer soon. good luck


----------



## The Snowman (Sep 17, 2010)

i bet that bug is high as fuck  haha
best of luck against the bug war


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks for all the input people, it really helps. 
Yea snowman, he was movin mighty slow before I chopped his head off.

OK so like I decided to nuke them again. I got the prythrum not the synthetic so its somewhat organic I feel safe using that. So I sealed it up again and got a tripod to set the fogger on. I grabbed the left over can of acttin to toss it and realised it was still half full! They didnt get a full dose. I shook it up and set it off again, This time at about 4 feet up and it will hit the canopy. Tomorrow morning I will set off the other one, I got a good look up there. They may have won a battle but the war is not over.


----------



## Knickers (Sep 17, 2010)

Shiiit man. Fingers crossed for ye.


----------



## DenseBuds (Sep 17, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Oh nobody can stray into the back yard. Its through a gate or over the fence. I dont have a gun cabinet. Mine are stored under my bed, most of the ammo is locked up though. Except for the Glock, its loaded and little closer. I live in a pretty good neighborhood I hope it's just paranoia setting it. Every morning when I see them there I sigh with relief.


Didn't the gas guy walk right into your backyard? Should lock the gate. I do it just to make sure no one lets my dogs out.

Oh, and I saw the pictures of the caterpillars you got... fuckin wild man! Could you see if they were munching on the fan leaves or anything?


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 17, 2010)

Knickers said:


> Shiiit man. Fingers crossed for ye.


Thanks man.



DenseBuds said:


> Didn't the gas guy walk right into your backyard? Should lock the gate. I do it just to make sure no one lets my dogs out.
> 
> Oh, and I saw the pictures of the caterpillars you got... fuckin wild man! Could you see if they were munching on the fan leaves or anything?


Yea, maybe I should, we just use the gate a lot. Max doesn't bolt and comes when I call him but you never know.
No man thats whats trippy about it. Maybe cause the canopy is so dense but I didn't see any chomping on the leaves at all just the top was brown, Shit I thought it was mold.


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 18, 2010)

I deceided not to wait till morning, I just set off the next nuke so we will see by noon tomorrow.


----------



## 509$Finest (Sep 18, 2010)

i think u need to invest in a shake weight while they r cheap


----------



## rastadred22 (Sep 18, 2010)

thats random lofl


----------



## BooMeR242 (Sep 18, 2010)

those suckers will eat ur buds inside out cruz. pick them out! they dont munch fan leafs. who cares about fan leafs when ur buds are gone. i had forgotten ure indoor mostly and we dont deal with catipillars indoors like OD does. having a sealed GH is the best to keep moths/flyers out and stop them from laying eggs. the catipillars hatch during flower just in time to eat ur valued colas. looks like bud rot sumtimes too the bud will just crumble if they get too much. the big fat ones are easy to spot, sumtimes not always green either. depends on ur location. 

best thing i can say is spend time in the GH everyday lookin for them til harvest.

How long do u have left in flower? u dont want to bomb too much and leave unwanted residue on the buds...
Pyrethum bombs are legit but leave heavy residue. the same brand makes a follow up bomb called "Attain TR" which in theory does the same job but leaves half the residue. Its been suggested for mite control during flower. itll take out all pests as well, thats just wat my research has led me to. 

im gonna hit up my OD buddies and see if they got sum good shit for u to get and use.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Sep 18, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> I dont know about using dry ice, dont you think it would also add humidity?
> 
> The hydro shop has canisters for rent, I have a regulator for co2. Just no ppm guage.
> How much and how often to kill bugs with that? Couple hours?





bigcheese510 said:


> ive heard people sayin use co2 to kill insects but never heard of anyone doing it or it working. i think that the ppm level you would have to reach and sustain to do that would be toxic to the plant. not trying to discourage you in your search of a solution as i know you ae very resourceful and should have an answer soon. good luck



in my growroom ive blasted 20,000ppm or so of toxic levels c02 and not sure it did anything to affects the issues i was having. outdoors ure gonna have a hard time sealin the GH that tight to get that much ppm in there. also i use propane generator which lasts 4times longer then a bottle does.
i dont think u should spend the money and time on this theory. it does work indoors in theory but im tellin ur mang, when i was doin OD, u gotta get moth yellow sticky pad traps to trap the adults flying around, and go thru hours of picking thru top cola buds before that bastard eats em up.

sorry to do multiple posts but when i swing by ur thread here on RIU it takes a while to catch up lol.
-im tellin u mang... come over and join us at thcf  join the darkside baha


----------



## BooMeR242 (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh nobody can stray into the back yard. Its through a gate or over the fence. I dont have a gun cabinet. Mine are stored under my bed said:


> i remember the whole firearm discussion i had with a few other on RIU and finally wanted to set all rumors aside and contacted my attorney who specilaizes in this field. i believe in my rights and will use them. "id rather be judged by 12 then carried by 6..."
> 
> legally u can possess/own a firearm 21+ in cali. as soon as "drugs" enter the home, that same right is now no longer respected and u are considered a gangster drug dealer even if its just medical MJ (grown in ur location or bought from the collective)
> 
> ...


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 18, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> How long do u have left in flower? u dont want to bomb too much and leave unwanted residue on the buds...
> Pyrethum bombs are legit but leave heavy residue. the same brand makes a follow up bomb called "Attain TR" which in theory does the same job but leaves half the residue. Its been suggested for mite control during flower. itll take out all pests as well, thats just wat my research has led me to.
> 
> sorry to do multiple posts but when i swing by ur thread here on RIU it takes a while to catch up lol.
> -im tellin u mang... come over and join us at thcf  join the darkside baha


Cool man, good info. I figure two weeks left in flower. I guess I did it backwards by using the attain first. 
Dude, post as much as you want.



BooMeR242 said:


> i remember the whole firearm discussion i had with a few other on RIU and finally wanted to set all rumors aside and contacted my attorney who specilaizes in this field. i believe in my rights and will use them. "id rather be judged by 12 then carried by 6..."
> 
> legally u can possess/own a firearm 21+ in cali. as soon as "drugs" enter the home, that same right is now no longer respected and u are considered a gangster drug dealer even if its just medical MJ (grown in ur location or bought from the collective)
> 
> ...


No shit, more good info. If something happens I will remember not to shoot first. 
Yea, max is still a pup and is in a pen in the yard until he learns not to dig in the lawn. Even after that hes there just to make noise, not attack, Its not in him. I wanted an attack/guard dog at first then I got to thinking about it over all, 99% of the time hes there to be a pal. A member of the family. Whats it gonna be like when I have company, what about possible accidents. Well, I didnt think of all that shit but the ol lady did and I agreed. So basically I got surveillance and a lovable noise maker. Whadda gonna do mang. LOL.


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 18, 2010)

I mean would this scare you?







Its not like hes alone, his pen is attached to where I hang out most of the time.







This thing I made keep him buzy for hours.








So he hangs out there and gets supervised visits to the rest of the yard couple times a day.









Well, supervised most of the time.​


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 18, 2010)

Good news, I think I got them. I checked for movement on the right side and nothing.
I got about 6 or 7 dead caterpillars on the ground too. 

The sun is coming out, I'll get a good look at them all the girls and let you know.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 18, 2010)

good to hear cruz! yeh iv been stalking your journal for a while now.


----------



## CultivationArt (Sep 18, 2010)

Man those are the WORST absulte bud eating bugs. Im in war right now. Im sure as hell not winning.
Every 2 hours i guess i cheak for em. And cruz really? chop there heads off? i burn em slowlly in a pile!
Its amazing how something so small can make you SO MAD. And something so small make you lose LARGE amounts
of money?? But i guess im kinda controlling it. most my buds are safe, lost alot though : (


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 18, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> good to hear cruz! yeh iv been stalking your journal for a while now.


Right on man, Yea Today is a good day.


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 18, 2010)

Looks like It worked. I checked through the girls with a glass and no movement from the mites at all. 
I think the first 1/2 shot of the fogger down low pushed them up because I swear there are millions of them up top yesterday, well they are still there but they look to be dead mites. Looks like I won that battle, I figure I got three days before the eggs hatch. 

I shook the girls a bit and looked for cats, found about 6 small dead ones, Nothing like that monster I found, again under the blueberry.









There are dropping on another blueberry cola, I looked but couldn't find anything.









Got up on a stool where the Santa Cruz was to see up there.

Left,

























Right,









I used that bird netting inside the 2x4's to keep the lower buds off the panels.

Right, 








Left,







Casey Jones lower stuff,
















and under her,









Im taking a second look at adding a co2 system. I dropped the idea because I felt they were getting enough in the air but I see how it could be a detrimental to insect at the same time beneficial to the plant. No brainer.​


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 18, 2010)

Whats up Cruzer, yeah the BT stuff works pretty well, but it is a foliar spray, which makes mold a possibility without proper ventilation. Also, it doesnt kill on contact, the cats have to eat the bt, and then they die in a day or two. That monster you got the close up of has been living up there for quite awhile it looks like.


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 18, 2010)

CultivationArt said:


> Man those are the WORST absulte bud eating bugs. Im in war right now. Im sure as hell not winning.
> Every 2 hours i guess i cheak for em. And cruz really? chop there heads off? i burn em slowlly in a pile!
> Its amazing how something so small can make you SO MAD. And something so small make you lose LARGE amounts
> of money?? But i guess im kinda controlling it. most my buds are safe, lost alot though : (


Missed this post, Yea and I thought I hated spidermites. These little fuckers dont mess around with the leaf, they go for the throat. So yea I cut his head off. To good for him huh? Oh well, good to hear most of your buds are safe. Thanks for your input. Right after I read your last post about cats I went out there with scissors and lopped an inch off the top of that cola. If I hadnt I got a feeling I would be in a lot worse shape.


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 18, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Whats up Cruzer, yeah the BT stuff works pretty well, but it is a foliar spray, which makes mold a possibility without proper ventilation. Also, it doesnt kill on contact, the cats have to eat the bt, and then they die in a day or two. That monster you got the close up of has been living up there for quite awhile it looks like.


That sucker was homesteading. 
Yea, thats why I went with the fogger and picked through the buds. I have had moldy buds before. 
I made a call and will have CO2 by Monday. Figure I will use that till finish. That and some luck!


----------



## BooMeR242 (Sep 18, 2010)

i want to clarify about the post before when i mentioned using attain. the tip is actually from Integra (read bak and saw him give u the same advice a while ago)

-pyrethum is the main bomb u use during veg or first weeks of flower. the Attain product is made by the same manufacturer that suggests u use Attain as a follow up bomb a couple weeks after u release the initial pyrethum bomb. hope that makes sense. anyways the point again that Int said is the attain leaves less residue on the flowers if theyve formed. 

I know the owner of cannachemistry.com and hes out in LA. he will be testing my current crop when i harvest next week. the lab tests allow them to see residue, pesticides, pests, and get data %s on all the diff types of chemicals in cannabis. so they give the most important break down on a certificate that tells u THC/CBD/CBN % so the collectives and patients know what works best and if the meds are clean. point of this story is i used a pyrethum bomb about 4weeks in i think? cant remember. so if it leaves any residue ill let u know.


also dont get me wrong about my pitties. they would most likely lick u to death. mines still a pup too but sumone unknown entering ur yard is gonna think twice with any good sized dog barking at them. max will do the trick. i think everyone should have a dog and make them part of ur family. 

anyways bro glad to hear the good news and hope things work out for a solid harvest.


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 18, 2010)

Glad to hear the little fuckers finally bit the dust. Cant get over the variety of pests you've had to deal with in such a small area. Good work and good luck. Tell max I said Hi, and give him the old at a boy tap on the back. Did you watch the survailence tape and see if the meter reader was scoping out your girls?


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 18, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> i want to clarify about the post before when i mentioned using attain. the tip is actually from Integra (read bak and saw him give u the same advice a while ago)
> 
> -pyrethum is the main bomb u use during veg or first weeks of flower. the Attain product is made by the same manufacturer that suggests u use Attain as a follow up bomb a couple weeks after u release the initial pyrethum bomb. hope that makes sense. anyways the point again that Int said is the attain leaves less residue on the flowers if theyve formed.
> 
> ...


Yea, I would like to know the results of the test and also how long it was after the application you cut. 
That would give me an idea of what I got before contacting my co-op. Does this guy test by mail? 

So your buddy is a pup too? Ha! They sure do lick a lot don't they. 



Integra21 said:


> Glad to hear the little fuckers finally bit the dust. Cant get over the variety of pests you've had to deal with in such a small area. Good work and good luck. Tell max I said Hi, and give him the old at a boy tap on the back. Did you watch the survailence tape and see if the meter reader was scoping out your girls?


No kidding man, There was all kinds of stuff in there. When I took the roof off I was going to add screen to the sides of the extension but figured I would open them up to mother nature to help keep the mites in check. I didnt know she was gonna bring the whole fucking house. Yea when max snapped up that grasshopper boy made me proud, will do. Yep looked at the vids, the motion first then the rest on 16x speed. No snoopers, gonna keep checking it from now to harvest.

I added a screen, 







better late then never.


----------



## Weedoozie (Sep 19, 2010)

Nice dude, screens do wonders


----------



## rastadred22 (Sep 19, 2010)

lol all my screens have been ripped off and blown somewhere...30ft branches snappin like twigs off my avacado tree tht narrowly missed my greenhouse but hit a couple $400 citrus trees... and the roof to my smaller of the three greenhouses was starting to peel off so been out nailin it and screwin it down all mornin! ahhh and this is just the begining


----------



## gumball (Sep 19, 2010)

well glad you fared the storm without too much loss rastadred!

happy everything is finally looking better cruzer! them catapillars are nuts, good thing you have a dogapillar to eat 'em up!!! need a stun gun, then just hit all the buds with a good zap!! i wonder if that would really work without hurting the plants.


----------



## rastadred22 (Sep 19, 2010)

gumball said:


> well glad you fared the storm without too much loss rastadred!
> 
> happy everything is finally looking better cruzer! them catapillars are nuts, good thing you have a dogapillar to eat 'em up!!! need a stun gun, then just hit all the buds with a good zap!! i wonder if that would really work without hurting the plants.


o this is just the beggining! hurricane nt here yet this is just the tropical winds gonna get real baddd reall fast catagory 1 hurricane as bnig as texas :S


----------



## gumball (Sep 19, 2010)

Good luck man, find a basement!


----------



## rastadred22 (Sep 19, 2010)

haha nah we build our houses with cinderblock then plaster over that...so our houses stake it out pretty good! just crossin my fingers my power dont go out my tree is like 2weeks away from harvest...its pretty bad out and the lights have been flickering, we havent even felt the worse of the storm yet...im stocked up on weed and food for the next few days so i should be alright i mean it sux im hopin that the power stays on cuz i put like 2 bets in on todays games i did a pick 4 and pick 6 so hopin i can catch the games lol! but yea just relyin on my power right now! 

if worse comes to worse and the power is out for more then 2days im harvesting!


----------



## CultivationArt (Sep 19, 2010)

yea no prob cruz, i have em and they suck, spider mites were my fav too lol.
cause you can just break the bud down and pull the cotton out, these little bastards
eat you bud to dust, litterally!!! man i hope my plants just finish ok. no more bugs man.
Winter will be fun. more effort to my indoor. First dwc iv done and im loving it.
so once i harvest, ill be so happy, the work is finally done!! outdoor is so much WORK


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 19, 2010)

Weedoozie said:


> Nice dude, screens do wonders


 Yea, there is still a few cracks but the screens will keep most the the bugs out.
I can take the screen off and replace with plastic in about 20 min when I need to seal it up.



rastadred22 said:


> lol all my screens have been ripped off and blown somewhere...30ft branches snappin like twigs off my avacado tree tht narrowly missed my greenhouse but hit a couple $400 citrus trees... and the roof to my smaller of the three greenhouses was starting to peel off so been out nailin it and screwin it down all mornin! ahhh and this is just the begining


Dam! hang on man!



gumball said:


> well glad you fared the storm without too much loss rastadred!
> 
> happy everything is finally looking better cruzer! them catapillars are nuts, good thing you have a dogapillar to eat 'em up!!! need a stun gun, then just hit all the buds with a good zap!! i wonder if that would really work without hurting the plants.


I dont know man, something to think about. being a living organism plants to produce minimal amoutns of electricity, like we do in out brains. I have heard you can use a potato as a battery but it takes four to light an led. That would be something, Say you put up a metal scrog screen, mist all the plants and charge the screen. Zap it with enough electricity to kill the mites but not harm the plant. Hum.



rastadred22 said:


> haha nah we build our houses with cinderblock then plaster over that...so our houses stake it out pretty good! just crossin my fingers my power dont go out my tree is like 2weeks away from harvest...its pretty bad out and the lights have been flickering, we havent even felt the worse of the storm yet...im stocked up on weed and food for the next few days so i should be alright i mean it sux im hopin that the power stays on cuz i put like 2 bets in on todays games i did a pick 4 and pick 6 so hopin i can catch the games lol! but yea just relyin on my power right now!
> 
> if worse comes to worse and the power is out for more then 2days im harvesting!


Well hopefully your juice stays on and your tree survives. Dam, must be something to deal with those high winds like that. I checked out your journal, thats a nice green house your grandfather built. Things huge. Funny, first thing I thought was those are strange lookin plants. Then I read they were poinsettias. Sure would be something to try a different cash crop wouldn't it.


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 19, 2010)

CultivationArt said:


> yea no prob cruz, i have em and they suck, spider mites were my fav too lol.
> cause you can just break the bud down and pull the cotton out, these little bastards
> eat you bud to dust, litterally!!! man i hope my plants just finish ok. no more bugs man.
> Winter will be fun. more effort to my indoor. First dwc iv done and im loving it.
> so once i harvest, ill be so happy, the work is finally done!! outdoor is so much WORK


Ha, did it again, we are posting at the same time.
I havent tried DWC yet, always wanted to but didnt want to haul the water so I used sprayers and a small res. Now I got an R/O I can give it a shot in my cab. This being the first grow in the greenhouse I expected some problems. I got them. Now I will make a few modifications. Better screening for intake, larger A/C unit, CO2 system and if possible raise the roof a couple feet. This was a very mild summer, next year I think I will have more heat issues but I am leaning towards more of a sealed green house cooled with a/c and supplemental CO2.

Oh BTW, I caught this pic of Eightball in a post of yours.







Cool dog man.


----------



## CultivationArt (Sep 19, 2010)

LOL, thanks bro. Hes my little champ, haha, all 110 lbs of him.
he maxs out at 5200 lbs on the sled, and he was still pullin that with ease.
Almost lost his ass 3 years ago, we think cause of a black widow bite.
but he went down to 83 lbs man. he looks so bad, i was ready to dig a whole.
but a good vet pointed out a small ass blister looking boil in the inside of his back leg.
treated him with pennacillion for venomous spider bites, and 2-4 weeks later he was back on the sled.
now we got his weight back up as well : )


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 20, 2010)

CultivationArt said:


> LOL, thanks bro. Hes my little champ, haha, all 110 lbs of him.
> he maxs out at 5200 lbs on the sled, and he was still pullin that with ease.
> Almost lost his ass 3 years ago, we think cause of a black widow bite.
> but he went down to 83 lbs man. he looks so bad, i was ready to dig a whole.
> ...


Sounds like a close one, good to hear hes fine.


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 20, 2010)

So my local hydro shop has a deal on co2 tanks. For $150 deposit they give you a full tank, when it runs out swap out for refill at $19.00 When you don't want it anymore you return it and they refund the $150.00 I'm gonna give it a shot. I haven't used it before and I don't think a 20lb tank will last very long but I think there is enough in it to blast these mites a couple times before harvest.

I have a regulator with a solenoid so I can use it with a timer but I wont know how much I am using. I bought one for an aquarium cause it was cheaper but it came with a bubble counter not a flow gauge. Any (cheap) suggestions?


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 20, 2010)

Well, they didnt get there shipment of co2 cylinders and said I can get one tomorrow. I did a little research and found a few posts from people who have gassed mites late in flower. Basically get a 20 gal tank and open it up about 1/4 turn and let it go. I have read people left it in there for 15 min, 3 hours and 12 hours. I am not going to be able to seal it up all the way so I figure I will go 12 hours. Then do it again in 5 days.

The blue dream is taking it hard, the larger colas are drooping, could be weight but I know those mites are draining it. I tied them up














I pulled some stuff away from the clear panels that I forgot about. Didnt look to be any mold on them but they didnt fill out very well either.

The rest looks good,







I found droppings on the blueberry but no caterpillars they gotta be there. The buds on the right.








My bud drying cabinet is working great. 
Exhaust turns on and off keeping it about 75° I empty the little humidifier res every two days and it keeps it about right. I think I could do some real weight in this. So thats cool.














THERES those fucking scissors.







They are slightly crispy to the touch, little more then half way there.​


----------



## Weedoozie (Sep 20, 2010)

Cool dude, that 12 hour CO2 blast could really do the trick, good luck!


----------



## gumball (Sep 20, 2010)

i am pullling for you cruzer, this sure has been one hell of an adventure to watch, so i am sure it is more like Indian Jones to participate in. but in all reality, even with the loss you will have from bug damage, this 1,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000 watt Sun you have in that green house is gonna produce you some good med's for a while. 

what will you do with the buds that have a lot of bugs left on them? make hash? can you water cure to still get smoke, like you'll really need it? nothing?


----------



## Weedoozie (Sep 20, 2010)

gumball said:


> i am pullling for you cruzer, this sure has been one hell of an adventure to watch, so i am sure it is more like Indian Jones to participate in. but in all reality, even with the loss you will have from bug damage, this 1,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000 watt Sun you have in that green house is gonna produce you some good med's for a while.
> 
> what will you do with the buds that have a lot of bugs left on them? make hash? can you water cure to still get smoke, like you'll really need it? nothing?


Yes, I'm curious about this as well, what will you do with all this bud??


----------



## bigcheese510 (Sep 20, 2010)

here is a cheaper tester ive used to measure how many ppms my co2 is. dont know if this is what youre taking about ro measure how much youre using. if you meant a regulator with a gauge my bad but this little thing is like 15 bucks


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 20, 2010)

Weedoozie said:


> Cool dude, that 12 hour CO2 blast could really do the trick, good luck!


Man, I really like the idea of gassing the things. I hope so.



gumball said:


> i am pullling for you cruzer, this sure has been one hell of an adventure to watch, so i am sure it is more like Indian Jones to participate in. but in all reality, even with the loss you will have from bug damage, this 1,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000 watt Sun you have in that green house is gonna produce you some good med's for a while.
> 
> what will you do with the buds that have a lot of bugs left on them? make hash? can you water cure to still get smoke, like you'll really need it? nothing?





Weedoozie said:


> Yes, I'm curious about this as well, what will you do with all this bud??


Ha!
Yea, this sure has been a learning experience. Guess I was lucky to get a mild summer for the first grow. 
Buds with bugs? Well I have had spidermites in buds before that came out ok but this caterpillar shit will probably just get tossed. I'll keep it aside untill I'm done. I may toss it in with the trim and make hash. Shame cause it was the strain that I chose, Blueberry. I will keep whatever I get from her. 
I understand she stores long term very well.




bigcheese510 said:


> here is a cheaper tester ive used to measure how many ppms my co2 is. dont know if this is what youre taking about ro measure how much youre using. if you meant a regulator with a gauge my bad but this little thing is like 15 bucks View attachment 1167657


There ya go, something simple and cheap. I just wanna know they got gassed.
Thanks, I'll see where I can find one.


----------



## Weedoozie (Sep 20, 2010)

Oh hell yeah about the blueberry! I had a lot of nice blueberry that I kept in an air-tight jar for 2 years and its scent seemed to get better and better, straight tasty blueberries. One of my favorite strains


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 20, 2010)

hey cruzer i was wondering if you had a chance to check out my grow.


----------



## Bob Smith (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey Cruzer, not sure why you're asking about CO2 testing equipment - when that CO2 is released in there, you can't go anywhere near it - those levels are EXTRAORDINARILY toxic to humans and will kill you with a quickness.

What are you gonna do, go in there (opening a door and letting out the CO2 you're trying to seal), measure it, adjust it, measure again? All in a deadly environment?

Take a step back and think about that for a second.

Since you have a regulator for your tank and the dimensions of your room, some pretty simple math will get you close enough to your target PPM, no matter what it might be.

Stay alive, man.


----------



## Knickers (Sep 21, 2010)

Courtesy of wikipedia;

CO2 is toxic in higher concentrations: 1% (10,000 ppm) will make some people feel drowsy.[5] Concentrations of 7% to 10% cause dizziness, headache, visual and hearing dysfunction, and unconsciousness within a few minutes to an hour.[6]

So umm yeah he is fine to walk all round the room for as long as he can hold his breath and be none the worse for it, short of if he spent that time forcing it up his anus... Wait... is that what you thought this was about? Take a step back and think about that for a second.


----------



## Bob Smith (Sep 21, 2010)

Wow.........rarely do I get flamed online for trying to help.

Whereas your ability to copy and paste from Wikipedia is second to none, perhaps you should think about what you pasted.

So you're recommending that he walk into an area to test CO2 (which mind you, may be upwards of 20K PPMs, depending on the accuracy of his flow meter and his math in determining his timing) and test those levels in there.

Of course, upon opening the door to his greenhouse he'll have nullified the use for a test, but that's not even the best reason not to do it.

I'm sure like all of us smokers Cruzer's lung capacity is second to none and he can hold his breath for five minutes at a time, but let's just pretend for a minute that maybe he can't and he'll need to breathe in there for whatever reason - hell, maybe he trips, falls down and hurts himself while in there (I know, accidents have NEVER happened throughout the course of human history).

I'm not gonna insult you or further clog up Cruzer's thread by making silly references to body parts, but I will say that your attitude seems a little abrasive (and to my knowledge, for no apparent reason).

Anyways Cruzer, if you're taking votes on whether or not to knowingly go into a toxic environment, I vote "no".


----------



## Knickers (Sep 21, 2010)

Lol Bob I guess it doesn't sound quite so funny from your perspective.. And when you're not hearing it said by Louie CK

Seriously though cruzer would be safe to take the measurement. Am I advising that it's clever to open a big hole to take a measurement with a small device? No.


----------



## CultivationArt (Sep 21, 2010)

Damn cruz, lookin good. Iv follwed up on you grow since i met you.
and might i add, GREAT JOB. even with those little deamons and gouls eating your shit alive!
keep it up. cant wait to see the harvest, what are you looking at 4-5 weeks left, or sooner?


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks for the laugh guys, What I intend to do is run a 1/4" hose in there to take a sample from. Figured I could draw the air through the tube with a syringe, expel that and do it again to get the sample. My ass and the rest of me is staying out of there cause I cant hold my breath for 5 min and have had enough accidents to believe one can happen.


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 21, 2010)

This is getting weird, did it again.
Not sure man but I don't think that long, I am thinking closer to another week for bubba kush the a week after that start the rest.


----------



## CultivationArt (Sep 21, 2010)

yea, icouldn see much, cause you didn post any close ups. my lavender man, is 2 weeks to be done.
i cant flippin wait. all my samplers were so dank. it really surpized me. a couple ass holes on here tried to say i bought it.
it really just made me feel good though.. i was like no, but if you think so thanx lol.
but yea man, 
i would pay top shelf for it. At any club. but this is my first time acually getting REAL weed off my grow.
you should cheak it out bro, tell me what you think. ill make a new album..
not trying to sound conceded, but im just happy i pulled off something right. lol


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 21, 2010)

Dude, I hear ya. 
Took me three grows until I hit that sweet spot and they came out right. I"m like "YES I did it!" its a good feeling, congrats.
No close-ups? All these beautiful buds and I haven't shared? My bad. I'll fix that today!


----------



## CultivationArt (Sep 21, 2010)

LOL awsome bro. im gonna be poting lots of updates on my lav from here on out.
and its a very prized feeling. Smoking buds that smell taste and look like medical. and that you grew.
it sheer epic awsomness. lol, I dont think ill ever have bud smelling like hay again.


----------



## CultivationArt (Sep 21, 2010)

13 days to go on this bad girl, lol. this was the worste branch, due to catipiller infestasion.
so i cut it down about a quarter on the way to the stalk. cause everything down there was healthy.
it wasn hard to do eather. Cause there still a lot of good smoke on the branch.
pic three, you can really see the damage. Also i just realized i did a shitty ass trim job. lol
but this one branch has my whole house smelling some skunk!! lol





View attachment 1169302View attachment 1169301


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 21, 2010)

Cool, looks skunky alright. I bet your clothes will smell great. LOL


----------



## CultivationArt (Sep 21, 2010)

HaHa, yea, those arnt my everyday close though. mostly jerseys, and my old grad outfit.
and some old ass close too. i have to use this outside closet i bought at wal mart, lol , cause i grow in my real closet as well too.
so a grow on one side, and a hanging/drying area on the other.
but do you use fan to increase the dry rate, i never have cause i heard the longer you wait the better, but iv window seal dried
trim and small popcorn nugs, and they still smelled skunky. so i was thinking about doing it, considering the hay smell is out the window.
idk, i thought id ask you, your really educated grower.


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 21, 2010)

OK, My good camera is fucked up but this little cannon worked pretty good. I just switched to the 2 gig card and went for it. I used macro setting and zoom. Pretty cool.

​[youtube]8L7MRv6IW0I?hl=en&fs[/youtube]​

I didn't realize I hadn't taken close-ups of the buds, check em out.

Some lower Casey Jones,
Starting to stack up. these were golf ball size a couple weeks ago.







Closer,
















I got a stool and took advantage of the hole santa cruz left.












Got some good shots from up there. 
Bubba,























Some Blue Cheese, 























Closer,








Casey Jones,














Closer







The light was hitting her just right then the flash went off.














Shes, a real pretty Girl.

Now some Blue Dream shots






















OK, I'm off to see a man about some co2.​


----------



## CultivationArt (Sep 21, 2010)

how do you zoom your photos dude. from the computer, or the camrea you have is dankness..
i would like to do that with mine


----------



## gumball (Sep 21, 2010)

Looks awesome cruzer. 




CultivationArt said:


> how do you zoom your photos dude. from the computer, or the camrea you have is dankness..
> i would like to do that with mine


CultivationArt, the way I do it is to take a large resolution photo from a little further back, then crop out all the side and top junk, and your left with a well magnified close-up. Good luck.


----------



## CultivationArt (Sep 21, 2010)

say i already have photos i want to look close to the trichs.
there already save ti my computer. what do i do now?
photoshop?


----------



## gumball (Sep 21, 2010)

No, you can use Paint, it is installed on windows by default. Go to Image menu, then Stretch/Skew. Reduce the Stretch to crop your picture. I like Microsoft Office Picture Manager myself, more intuitive. If you already taken them though you may not be able to make them better. Good luck


----------



## CultivationArt (Sep 21, 2010)

Here we go, this is what i came up with.
prolly the best my stupid camrea can do.
Any ways, this is a piece or the orignal sample of lavender.
this was cut off like 5 days ago. 13 days to go on exact strain


----------



## CultivationArt (Sep 21, 2010)

I tried with this one too.


----------



## gumball (Sep 21, 2010)

Looks pretty good. Just make sure your camera is set to the highest megapixel setting for the best pic.


----------



## CultivationArt (Sep 21, 2010)

the nug came out good but not the second one. it set to 7.1 its the highest it will go.
im gonna try something else that might work.


----------



## CultivationArt (Sep 21, 2010)

here another one i hoped it worked.


----------



## CultivationArt (Sep 21, 2010)

nope, wtf hmm


----------



## gumball (Sep 21, 2010)

Don't use the cameras zoom. Just get as close as you can while maintaining great quality. 

Sorry for posting up your thread cruzer.


----------



## CultivationArt (Sep 21, 2010)

yea thats mybad too, i gave you a shit load rep though.


----------



## rastadred22 (Sep 21, 2010)

what i do is i use a magnifying glass and put it to my camera phone lense and zoom in or out till i find great resolution as close as possible...check out my link below see how goo dit works lemme kno wha u think


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 21, 2010)

Yea guys, I tried all kinds of stuff in the past, magnifying glass that has the little section on the bottom of the glass pressed next to a camera on a micro setting worked the best untill I got a camera with super micro. That did the same thing but the key is the picture size in the first place. Set your camera to the largest picture size, In my cannon its select function then the L for large. 3648x2736 Then you got a shit load of pixels for a better look close up. Then I use Microsoft picture manager. I zoom in on the pic to find the area I want then back out, select crop, crop it. Then re size to 700 pixels wide to fit in the window right. 

This uses a lot of memory on the card but I wipe it clean after each shoot.

These were not done in the largest picture size, I think it was M2 thats 2272x1704 and in macro not super macro. That camera is sensitive to temps and if I dont keep it in a bag, I think its condensation that builds up and it wont turn on. safety precaution is my guess. Funny thing while I was checking the picture size on the little cam I think I found a wide screen setting for the vids too. Cool.

OH yea, I got a 20lb co2 canister and a test kit. Grabbed a bottle of that SM -90 I been reading about too. I will be adding that a couple times a week from now on.





​ 
Ok you little fuckers, COME GET SOME!


----------



## CultivationArt (Sep 21, 2010)

i did it and look who i found when i was re sizing and croping...


----------



## CultivationArt (Sep 21, 2010)

see the little basterd, man you can never really get rid of them


----------



## gumball (Sep 21, 2010)

so cruzer, have you thought about a winter crop much lately?


----------



## Weedoozie (Sep 21, 2010)

gumball said:


> so cruzer, have you thought about a winter crop much lately?


Is that even possible in the greenhouse? I think the angle of the sun is off...

...but then again, you could be speaking about cruzer's indoor grows like he did in the past...?


----------



## gumball (Sep 21, 2010)

Weedoozie said:


> Is that even possible in the greenhouse? I think the angle of the sun is off...
> 
> ...but then again, you could be speaking about cruzer's indoor grows like he did in the past...?


no, i was speaking of the greenhouse. i seem to remember him laying out a plan for it when the green house first began life. i could have been stoned. no, wait, i was stoned, but it still could have been.


----------



## Weedoozie (Sep 21, 2010)

gumball said:


> no, i was speaking of the greenhouse. i seem to remember him laying out a plan for it when the green house first began life. i could have been stoned. no, wait, i was stoned, but it still could have been.


Damn, that would interesting and I would totally be an audience member to that. I'm growing in a greenhouse of my own and I was debating on the merits of growing during the winter months as well but I don't think it'll work very well as it get's really humid near the Bay Area and the sun's at a lower angle making bud growth delay for a longer time than during the regular season...I haven't seen any grows attempt this though and I'd really like to know what would happen


----------



## gumball (Sep 21, 2010)

what about ground freezes, do y'all get that in Cali? im in NC, so we get everything, just about!


----------



## Weedoozie (Sep 21, 2010)

gumball said:


> what about ground freezes, do y'all get that in Cali? im in NC, so we get everything, just about!


Some times we do get frost overnight but that doesn't come until late in winter, around the end of January. Usually, it just rains a lot


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 21, 2010)

Yea, your right gumball, my plan is three harvests a year out of this. Here we have 6 months of less than 12 hours of sun a day. If I swing it right I can do it. Bummer though I lost the clones I had and will have to replace them. I need a short flowering time so I'm lookin indica. Smaller plants like 12 about 3 feet high. We dont get any ground freeze here in cali, sure we get frost sometimes but not often where I am. Temps average low to mid 40"s so I will need a heater but I think I will have enough light. You can do it Doozie, you may need a dehumidifier being so close to the water and all, it would serve as a heater and a dehumidifier if you didnt vent the heat it makes.


----------



## Weedoozie (Sep 21, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Yea, your right gumball, my plan is three harvests a year out of this. Here we have 6 months of less than 12 hours of sun a day. If I swing it right I can do it. Bummer though I lost the clones I had and will have to replace them. I need a short flowering time so I'm lookin indica. Smaller plants like 12 about 3 feet high. We dont get any ground freeze here in cali, sure we get frost sometimes but not often where I am. Temps average low to mid 40"s so I will need a heater but I think I will have enough light. You can do it Doozie, you may need a dehumidifier being so close to the water and all, it would serve as a heater and a dehumidifier if you didnt vent the heat it makes.


SWEET completely new news to me!
I'm going to start saving my $$$ for a dehumidifier/heater
...but then again, coastal areas gets some harsh winds in the winter as well as some storms that knock some trees down...I'm unsure if a greenhouse will be able to stay put with father winter blowing on her...you may not have the same problem, cruzer, huh?


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 21, 2010)

I didnt think about that, I'm in a 2x4 structure in a yard with a fence that blocks the wind.
Well I tell ya what, skip this year and if she is still standing after this winter we will know for sure!


----------



## Weedoozie (Sep 21, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> I didnt think about that, I'm in a 2x4 structure in a yard with a fence that blocks the wind.
> Well I tell ya what, skip this year and if she is still standing after this winter we will know for sure!


Lol yes I could do that but I'd prefer not to have to chase the greenhouse across my hillside that's visible for the entire town from the main road

That already happened to me once lol 
silly me put up the original greenhouse without strapping it down securely enough and a windy storm blew that baby up and off my deck into the trees, fucked up my 1st attempt and it was my fault for not considering the wrath of nature before my plans to grow


----------



## WWShadow (Sep 21, 2010)

growing in a greenhouse through the winter wouldn't be that difficult. In Cruzers case you just need to supplement some artificial light if you want to veg in the greenhouse. You can also use the heat from the light(s) to keep the greenhouse temps high enough to keep the plant growth from slowing & for cloudy days. that's my theory anyway. If you use HID lighting you also have heat generated from the ballasts. Cruzer has polycarb sheeting on his greenhouse so it'll hold temps better than one covered with just plastic. with good weather you wouldn't need to run the lights more than a couple of hours a day. Now where I live I would still have to add a heater, we get some fairly cold stretches even down to zero at times. I also had an idea for a light proof curtain that you could pull across the greenhouse to force flowering anytime . I can see it working for small greenhouses like Cruzers. though you could just add a flowering room I guess. I'm still planning all this out for my own build, hopefully soon.


----------



## psari (Sep 22, 2010)

People do grow winter greenhouse runs in worse conditions with minimal extra heating even. Some folks in Colorado have done this for quite some time even above 7K in elevation etc. (think snow and sub zero temps to manage) Keeping the floor/roots warm enough and the ambient up as much as possible is not that hard in SoCal. This should be a no-brainer with the right starters and/or supplemental lighting to dial in the size you want Cruzer. Just plan on a little less fresh air in at night etc. With the right sized plants and good recirculation in there this will not be hard to manage. Besides, no sense in that thing sitting empty all winter when you can be experimenting with a handful of plants.


----------



## gumball (Sep 22, 2010)

Don't forget humidity. Don't know bout the west coast, but east coast has some dry ass winters, yet humid as summers. I also heard of folks using fridges/freezers filled with soil to grow in so the ground would never freeze. Don't think you'll need that though cruzer


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 22, 2010)

Weedoozie said:


> Lol yes I could do that but I'd prefer not to have to chase the greenhouse across my hillside that's visible for the entire town from the main road That already happened to me once lol silly me put up the original greenhouse without strapping it down securely enough and a windy storm blew that baby up and off my deck into the trees, fucked up my 1st attempt and it was my fault for not considering the wrath of nature before my plans to grow


Ha! that would have been a sight to see. I had a 10x10 portable shade thingy fly up out of my yard and land on my next door neighbors roof last winter. Didnt take it down in time. Duh.



WWShadow said:


> growing in a greenhouse through the winter wouldn't be that difficult. In Cruzers case you just need to supplement some artificial light if you want to veg in the greenhouse. You can also use the heat from the light(s) to keep the greenhouse temps high enough to keep the plant growth from slowing & for cloudy days. that's my theory anyway. If you use HID lighting you also have heat generated from the ballasts. Cruzer has polycarb sheeting on his greenhouse so it'll hold temps better than one covered with just plastic. with good weather you wouldn't need to run the lights more than a couple of hours a day. Now where I live I would still have to add a heater, we get some fairly cold stretches even down to zero at times. I also had an idea for a light proof curtain that you could pull across the greenhouse to force flowering anytime . I can see it working for small greenhouses like Cruzers. though you could just add a flowering room I guess. I'm still planning all this out for my own build, hopefully soon.


I thought about vegging out there but I dont want the attention a light might bring. I got a cab to veg in and started some but I lost them. Paying more attention to the big girls I guess. I can get good size clones, like 15 to 18 inches for $20 in 4 in rockwool cubes and I figure thats about the size I want to start flowering at for winter grows. so thats what I'm gonna do. Then Im not sure what type but I want to try hydro, it will get them bigger faster and maybe it will be eaiser to warm the water then the soil and the whole greenhouse. I know by cooling the water plants can withstand higher temps why not the other way around. 



psari said:


> People do grow winter greenhouse runs in worse conditions with minimal extra heating even. Some folks in Colorado have done this for quite some time even above 7K in elevation etc. (think snow and sub zero temps to manage) Keeping the floor/roots warm enough and the ambient up as much as possible is not that hard in SoCal. This should be a no-brainer with the right starters and/or supplemental lighting to dial in the size you want Cruzer. Just plan on a little less fresh air in at night etc. With the right sized plants and good recirculation in there this will not be hard to manage. Besides, no sense in that thing sitting empty all winter when you can be experimenting with a handful of plants.


Good idea. I was thinking of going all one strain but first time around and all I suppose its better to see what grows best.
Yea, I got a waterfarm 8 station setup I can rig more like a dutch pot system where it all drains back to one res and keep that heated but the other thing I have in mind is stinkbuds 4" pvc deal with the sprayers. That would be eaiser to keep the roots warm in being its smaller. IDK have to try some shit out. 



gumball said:


> Don't forget humidity. Don't know bout the west coast, but east coast has some dry ass winters, yet humid as summers. I also heard of folks using fridges/freezers filled with soil to grow in so the ground would never freeze. Don't think you'll need that though cruzer


Na, it dont get that cold here. 
Dont get me wrong it gets cold enough to ware a jacket. We might get 3 or 4 nights a year where it drops below 32° and when its cold like that it's still, no wind. My guess is daytime temps wont be a problem, night time temps I will need to raise about 20° to 60° or so. Humidity is high though I will have to watch that but I remember last year when I was drying, outdoors was like 60 to 70%


----------



## gumball (Sep 22, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Na, it dont get that cold here.
> Dont get me wrong it gets cold enough to ware a jacket. We might get 3 or 4 nights a year where it drops below 32° and when its cold like that it's still, no wind. My guess is daytime temps wont be a problem, night time temps I will need to raise about 20° to 60° or so. Humidity is high though I will have to watch that but I remember last year when I was drying, outdoors was like 60 to 70%


WOW thats high winter humidty. and i here you on the hydro, i have read on many garden forums if you keep the roots warm and happy the rest of the plant will make it through as long as the leaves dont have frost on them everyday.


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 22, 2010)

Looks like the stuff I'm drying is a little further along then I thought. I did a test on the smaller colas and I got a good snap so I snagged those and got them in a jar. The three large ones need to go a little more but this is what I got so far.








You can see I left some of the sugar leaf, lots of trichs.









Oh, and I went and got jars today. Left the giant on the shelf though. went with one gallon square ones with the large opening, someone suggested these a while back, I forgot who but I got a look and liked them. I picked up a couple 1/2 gallon to match what I already had.









There is 3.5 OZ's in that jar now and I got about another inch so it will do a QP just fine. Guess I was short on my estimate caue I got three big colas left.

Heres a good example of the difference in size. There about the same height as what I been using but wider and I bet easier to unload.








Oh, and I usually dont do this but I tried some before the cure. I thought it would give me a better idea of how much I will need to burp the jar. It was a little harsh but thats to be expected, Nice buzz, burned straight and nice resin production on the paper.​


----------



## bigcheese510 (Sep 22, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Looks like the stuff I'm drying is a little further along then I thought. I did a test on the smaller colas and I got a good snap so I snagged those and got them in a jar. The three large ones need to go a little more but this is what I got so far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that a boy cruz. i knew there was more than 3 zips there. and yes you are right with the cold water workin for plants to fight the heat and warm water to fight the cold.


----------



## rastadred22 (Sep 22, 2010)

yea man looks good! ur gonna have alot of buds on ur hands in a few weeks! lucky man!


----------



## gumball (Sep 22, 2010)

Lucky hell, that's earned! You watched all the ups and downs he has gone through, and still going through, to get all those buds. But he sure has got a lot of vitamin D this summer


----------



## rastadred22 (Sep 22, 2010)

ur right that is very true! the more u put in the more u get bac in the end!


----------



## [email protected] T33 (Sep 22, 2010)

dammmmm......


----------



## Weedoozie (Sep 22, 2010)

We reap what we sow and you my friend are reaping a lovely bounty!
Congrats!


----------



## CultivationArt (Sep 22, 2010)

Looks dank bro!! good shit cruz


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks everyone, the fun is just beginning. I went ahead and trimmed those last colas, got another 1.5 oz's figure they are mostly dry anyway. So for little Santa Cruz OG we got 5 OZ's of sweet little nugs. Sorry Cheese, I was closer.

Bubba's next on the block. 
After I get her hung how about we all guess on the final weight, who ever is closest gets an 1/8th. 
I'm gonna guess too but if I win I will roll it all up in one fat doob and take a video burning it for ya. 
If you win I'd have to mail it to you so I would need you to pm an address, your screen name would be cool though.

She will hang for a week so any guess that comes in before I weigh it is valid. I will assume we are all patients and this is cool. I cant think of any other rules so, wadda ya say, You in?​


----------



## bigcheese510 (Sep 23, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Thanks everyone, the fun is just beginning. I went ahead and trimmed those last colas, got another 1.5 oz's figure they are mostly dry anyway. So for little Santa Cruz OG we got 5 OZ's of sweet little nugs. Sorry Cheese, I was closer.
> 
> Bubba's next on the block.
> After I get her hung how about we all guess on the final weight, who ever is closest gets an 1/8th.
> ...


 
im down like 4 flats on a cadillac. no worries that i wasnt right im just glad you over shot your estimate.


----------



## gumball (Sep 23, 2010)

very good pull on the SC cruzer!! always good to under estimate, makes you happier when your wrong 

im in on bubba!!


----------



## WWShadow (Sep 23, 2010)

lemme seee... I know squat about estimating yields but looking at the pics of the Bubba & considering it is in the rafters (lol) I'll say 11.75 oz for The Bubba. Dunno how many grams that is but that's my uneducated guess.
I'm loving watching your greenhouse grow, I am glad it has worked out. I'm still, in the planning stages, still! though it's all in my mind I haven't started any sketches or anything. Tho only problem I can foresee is running power. Our house is older & the box isn't up to current code so any electrician is gonna say we gotta bring it up to code first. Yah it needs it so maybe I'll start with getting some estimates on that first. Then just have them set me up with what I need to expand into the greenhouse.


----------



## WWShadow (Sep 23, 2010)

almost forgot where did you find those large square jars? I could use some of those, lol


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 23, 2010)

I thought about vegging out there but I dont want the attention a light might bring. I got a cab to veg in and started some but I lost them. Paying more attention to the big girls I guess. I can get good size clones, like 15 to 18 inches for $20 in 4 in rockwool cubes and I figure thats about the size I want to start flowering at for winter grows. so thats what I'm gonna do. Then Im not sure what type but I want to try hydro, it will get them bigger faster and maybe it will be eaiser to warm the water then the soil and the whole greenhouse. I know by cooling the water plants can withstand higher temps why not the other way around. 


I've heard about this before as long as the roots are warm the plant will still grow the leaves will turn all purple and apparently the plant will produce a lot more resin as the resin is protection from cold that's what i've heard.


----------



## CultivationArt (Sep 23, 2010)

how about we just trade 8ths lol


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 23, 2010)

bigcheese510 said:


> im down like 4 flats on a cadillac. no worries that i wasnt right im just glad you over shot your estimate.


"down like four flats on a cadillac" Ha! I like that one. Cool man.



gumball said:


> very good pull on the SC cruzer!! always good to under estimate, makes you happier when your wrong
> 
> im in on bubba!!


 You got it bud. Yea, its one of the few times I'm happy when I'm wrong. 



WWShadow said:


> lemme seee... I know squat about estimating yields but looking at the pics of the Bubba & considering it is in the rafters (lol) I'll say 11.75 oz for The Bubba. Dunno how many grams that is but that's my uneducated guess.
> I'm loving watching your greenhouse grow, I am glad it has worked out. I'm still, in the planning stages, still! though it's all in my mind I haven't started any sketches or anything. Tho only problem I can foresee is running power. Our house is older & the box isn't up to current code so any electrician is gonna say we gotta bring it up to code first. Yah it needs it so maybe I'll start with getting some estimates on that first. Then just have them set me up with what I need to expand into the greenhouse.


I think you may be pretty close. I'll except that as your guess unless you want to change it after seeing it hung. Yea, service panels are one thing I don't mess with. I dont mind changing out a breaker but to wire it? IDK it seems simple enough but I just dont want to take a chance there. Maybe check craigslist, lotsa guys out of work now. To replace a service panel I think your looking at about $1500. just a guess but thats what I charged on one job.



WWShadow said:


> almost forgot where did you find those large square jars? I could use some of those, lol


The Container store. They are online too.



3eyes said:


> I've heard about this before as long as the roots are warm the plant will still grow the leaves will turn all purple and apparently the plant will produce a lot more resin as the resin is protection from cold that's what i've heard.


Yea, thats what I have heard too. Guess we will find out.



CultivationArt said:


> how about we just trade 8ths lol


Sure, take the easy way out.


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 24, 2010)

From what I understand we are in for a bit of a heat wave, temps are suppose to hit the low 90's
Could have fooled me, I got up a little earlier this morning and checked temp and humidity, at 7:00 AM it was 50° and 89% humidity. Not a could in the sky. So if it hits 90 today thats a 30° swing from night to day. Im sure the humidity will drop once the condensation drys up but its got me thinking about mold.


----------



## gumball (Sep 24, 2010)

you got all your fans going though, right? i know that will only help so much. maybe setup the AC to run, since AC's are really dehumidifiers, in the high humidity hours. i dont know if you can just turn it on without it cooling it down too much though.


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 24, 2010)

No I don't run the fans at night. That wouldn't be a bad idea to have a couple go all night, or at least start earlier.

Check it out, I took a shot of my biggest stalk. Blue Cheese.







I didnt think it was gonna get any bigger but it did.


----------



## rastadred22 (Sep 24, 2010)

stalk? i dont think thats a stalk no more thats a stump!


----------



## tamjam69 (Sep 24, 2010)

wow! that sure is a tree, how old is that plant? i havnt lurked in this thread for a while dude

looking awesome


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 24, 2010)

Yea, really. She was a rooted clone and went into dirt on 4/20 and went in the greenhouse the 1st of May.
So I watched the humidity go down when the fans went on. Dropped from 89% to 60 in just a couple minutes. 
I had them going on at 8:00 but I changed it to 10:00 cause the temps had dropped. I'll change it back. Cool thanks again.


----------



## Easy420forme (Sep 24, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


>


retarded.... speechless. sub'd and still speechless.....


----------



## gumball (Sep 24, 2010)

no prob man, glad to see the fans helped. on that note, if you have the fans on the floor running and blowing up, there air may be warmer coming off the ground, and cover more of your grow, while your running them during "lights out" that is. i cant be certain of those statements, but it sounds logical in my mind!!!


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 24, 2010)

OK, I got a list of strains I want to try for my first winter harvest.
Master Kush and Northers lights are both listed as strains that do well in cold weather.
Figured if I just stuck with indica dominate I'll be alright. These will go in soil.
 
Master Kush
Bubba Kush
Northern lights #5
Granddaddy purple
Agent orange
Grape punch


Then I have a blue dream teen thats almost ready to strip for clones.
I think I will be able to get five from her and the top will make six.

These will be the hydro grow. They will go into a waterfarm setup.
They are going to be a couple weeks behind the others. I wont have a third harvest this first year. I am going to make some modifications to the greenhouse in the spring. These grows will help me decide whats the better way to go and modify the greenhouse accordingly.


----------



## gumball (Sep 24, 2010)

sounds like an awesome line-up. 

dont know if you use it or not, but the silica products like pro-tekt from dyna-gro are suppose to help plants withstand the cold temperature, along with other plant problems, better. some extra insurance to think about, if you dont already have it. i know there are other manufaturers, and dyna-gro even has a high silica soiless (i think) planting media that is high in silica.


----------



## maniacal420 (Sep 24, 2010)

My god man, you've grown a monster! That stalk is awesome, along with your entire grow. Off the charts.


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 24, 2010)

Mu ha ha ha... It is ALIVE! 
One day I will rule the world!


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 24, 2010)

Oh, I got the CO2 hooked up today, I used a rainbird drip system manifold to defuse the co2.





​ 

I got it going to eight spots across the canopy. Hooked up the regulator to the water timer so it shoots a blast of co2 every time it waters, twice a day at eight oclock. I found my bubble counter but that isnt gonna help. All it does really is tell me if the gas is on. I opened the flow to what read 20 on the gauge and it goes for 4 minutes. Who knows, I'll try this for a couple days and check for movement. Started it tonight at 8:00 watering. After the morning dose I'll check the ppm around 9:00 I guess to see if I can gas these mites with the screens on. If not I will close it up tight tomorrow and try again.


----------



## Easy420forme (Sep 24, 2010)

Commercial Grade Cruzer... you are 100% legit bro


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks buddy, I got nothin else to do. Might as well do it right.
Its a hell of a lot of fun too!


----------



## Easy420forme (Sep 24, 2010)

I wish I had the "opportunity".... one day I'll move to the country and build exactly what I want. I've learned so much from you and this community. Glad we have this as a resource. peace


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 24, 2010)

That sounds cool. I don't know what I would do without high speed internet though. 
I've learned a lot here. Just glad to give some back.


----------



## cutman (Sep 25, 2010)

well lets smoke it then bru


----------



## CultivationArt (Sep 25, 2010)

8 days cruz. lavender gets choped. how many days left r u looking at bruv. that stalk had aroot bigger than my smaller plants stalk lol. epic


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 25, 2010)

cutman said:


> well lets smoke it then bru


Puff puff pass, I am smokin it. where the hell are you? 



CultivationArt said:


> 8 days cruz. lavender gets choped. how many days left r u looking at bruv. that stalk had aroot bigger than my smaller plants stalk lol. epic


Well all these girls have gone 8 weeks in flower already. I set off a fogger a week ago, from what I read you wanna wait at least a week after one of those so I'm there now but they dont look quite done to me. Trichs are all cloudy sure but a lot of the pistils are still growing. Indoors by this time most of the pistils have died or turned amber, maybe its an outdoor thing IDK but it seems like they are still growing.


----------



## gumball (Sep 25, 2010)

yeah, they probably are. this is a different beast for ya. may actually need to take some samplers since your in unfamiliar territory outside and all. just to make sure the buzz is where you want. 

ya know how it's said that if you put wet electronics in dry rice it will dry it out. well i think this may work to quick dry a sampler bud without some of the harshness that warming a bud for quick dry does. i havent had a harvest since i thought of it, so i am not sure if it will work. figured i would share some more of my ramblings with you and the rest of the followers.


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 25, 2010)

Yea, that's what I thought, still growing. 
Some lower stuff look ready but if there is pesticide residue from the fogger that would have the highest concentration.

Rambling is cool, about the subject of course, I do it all the time and figure out ways things dont work. Once in a while I get lucky. The dry ice thing, I dont think so man, I can see how it would remove moisture but there is two other things to consider, It takes time for the trichomes to go through there chemical change and become psychoactive and at the same time the chlorophyll needs to dissipate through evaporation. I think a quick dry will give you an idea but not a good one. I've read trichomes continue to ripen during the curing stage too.


----------



## gumball (Sep 25, 2010)

no, dry white rice (think Uncle Ben or Rice-A-Roni)!!! i would never recommend dry ice for drying buds!HAHAHA you must have thought i was an idiot!! I would have!! LOL sorry for the mixup. 

that makes since about the ripening through cure, cuz even through death growth still continues.

still laughing my ass off about the dry ice, prob would get Co2 poison from smoking that shit!!!


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 25, 2010)

LOL

OK, My bad, I thought you said Ice, I read it wrong.
Yea, I didnt want to say anything cause I like new ideas but your right, I didnt think that was a good one. 
Now Rice makes sense. A friend of mine uses it in cure when he has the cut grass smell. Ice, yea, ok. D'oh!


----------



## gumball (Sep 25, 2010)

cool, great to hear that someone else has actually used it. that means there is more merit to my idea than i originally thought.


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 25, 2010)

I got a couple pics from this morning. 
After thinking about it I didnt test the ppms of the co2. I want to use that when I blast them.

Anybody know what the psi gauge should read when a 20 lb tank is full? Mine is 60 and my bud says it should be 120








Those are the nutrients I was using, I stopped about a week ago.







I think of it as my giant spider to kill all the little ones.







Or just a mess of hoses.








The next couple days are supposed to be hot. When I was up there yesterday I noticed there was not much air movement above the canopy, If I use this sparingly just as a supplement I think I will still have enough to boost the plants durring the hot days then gas the mites when it cools down.​


----------



## Easy420forme (Sep 25, 2010)

Is the CO2 killing the bugs like you wanted or too early to tell? I hope given your effort.

BTW here is my grow journal link... https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/370312-easys-cfl-grow-box-journal.html I'll take all the sage advice I can get....

I can't wait until you harvet. It will take you a month to cut them down...lol


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 25, 2010)

Its too hot to gas them right now, I gotta wait a couple days, once it cools off I can seal it up again and gas them. 
In the mean time Im testing to see if I can tell any difference the way it is.

Cool, I'll check it out.


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 25, 2010)

Well, One of my neighbors decided its a good time to cut down a dead tree in his yard. The yard behind the left wall of the green house. Yea, so like 8 feet from the green house on the other side of the fence I had three guys working in there yard. With the buds popping out the top like that they probably had a better view then I do from my yard. Those people have lived there for years and never used that area.

I set up my tent while they were working, tossed in a sleeping bag and a radio. Cant find my air mattress pump though. Looks like Max and I are gonna camp out.


----------



## 2closetgrowers (Sep 25, 2010)

Cruzer, you just gave me a couple of hours of great reading. This thread is awesome. The last month seems to have been some sort of docudrama in your battle against bugs, potential thieves, and now neighbors. I just found the thread but am rooting rooting rooting for you to pull a great harvest off. Looking through the thread you've learned a lot about out door growing along the way so your future grows are only going to get better and better. Thanks for sharing with everyone!

Oh, and I'm betting 16 ounces on the running weigh in bet. Only because I like the sound of a pound


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 25, 2010)

Well thank you very much. I enjoy keeping a journal just as much as reading a good one, and what kind of journal would it be without a little drama. Gotta keep ya coming back right? 

Ha! 

No, I just report what happened that day and get opinions from people like you. That helps me make my decisions. Works for me. Thank you all for sharing.

OK a pound it is! (I like your thinking)


----------



## nathenking (Sep 25, 2010)

Wow man... those things are looking super solid.... Congrats...


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks man, I thought they would be falling over by now but the only one that did was the blue dream with the mites.
Solid yea. and there still reaching for the light too. I'm diggin it.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Sep 26, 2010)

Spectacular colas man. Very impressive!


----------



## riddleme (Sep 26, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Well thank you very much. I enjoy keeping a journal just as much as reading a good one, and what kind of journal would it be without a little drama. Gotta keep ya coming back right?
> 
> Ha!
> 
> ...


Don't know if you read my journal or not but I just finished making a fermentation chamber for drying & curing and I got some of my ideas from you ie: using those lizard heaters you used for PM to control temps  So yeah I have to say we all learn from each other


----------



## Danielsgb (Sep 26, 2010)

How did the camping trip with Max to the yard go? Spider mites are trying to fuck with me inside now that it's getting colder. My outdoor ones get these cold ass Montana nights now. I hope the CO2 blasting works for ya. Would a sulfur burner help? I have one I used for Powdery Mildew. On guessing the weight, is it final total of the greenhouse? Or by plants?
Daniels


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 26, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Spectacular colas man. Very impressive!


Hey, ya made it! Cool.



riddleme said:


> Don't know if you read my journal or not but I just finished making a fermentation chamber for drying & curing and I got some of my ideas from you ie: using those lizard heaters you used for PM to control temps  So yeah I have to say we all learn from each other


Yea the Got CMH one right? 
Co2 from water heater and playin with IR lighting. I love how flat that canopy is.



Danielsgb said:


> How did the camping trip with Max to the yard go? Spider mites are trying to fuck with me inside now that it's getting colder. My outdoor ones get these cold ass Montana nights now. I hope the CO2 blasting works for ya. Would a sulfur burner help? I have one I used for Powdery Mildew. On guessing the weight, is it final total of the greenhouse? Or by plants?
> Daniels


Ha! a long night. Max doesn't usually sleep in the same room with me.
I had the flap open so he could go outside but he would rather stay in the tent. Theres 64 square feet in there and all he wanted was the 12 sq ft I was using. I dont know how many times I woke up to him licking my face. I'm gonna get an air pump today for my raised air mattress. put a little space between us.

Yes, I made a sulfur burner a while ago. I havent seen any indication of powdery mildew so I havent used it yet.
Guessing weight, We are guessing weight by the plant. I'm pretty sure Bubba Kush is next. I gotta get a good look at some trichs today.


----------



## sunny83 (Sep 26, 2010)

shit this is like awesome


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi sunny, Yea buddy, I'm living my dream.
Welcome to the journal and thanks man.


----------



## IAm5toned (Sep 26, 2010)

yummy!


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 26, 2010)

Sure is man, Got about 5'oz of buds and 1//2 oz of popcorn.
I think she did pretty dam good seeing as all the other strains are taller plants.


----------



## sunny83 (Sep 26, 2010)

thanks... i hope that i one day can get a grow as big as yours... 

i be hanging here all my time now


----------



## CultivationArt (Sep 27, 2010)

Looki good bro. The rest of those damn cattis hatched. I figure harvest is in 6 days.
hopefully ill be good on the damage part. cause there so tiny and hard to find. But im glad to see your garden is doing magnificent. Keep it up!!


----------



## potpimp (Sep 27, 2010)

Good grief!!! Rastared is right; that's not a stalk; it's a stump!! I've been out of town for a couple of days so I've been missing out on your progress. Now comes the fun part!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 27, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> No I don't run the fans at night. That wouldn't be a bad idea to have a couple go all night, or at least start earlier.
> 
> Check it out, I took a shot of my biggest stalk. Blue Cheese.
> 
> ...


 I got one to give you a run for your money Cruzer  Check it out:


----------



## psychoticalyez (Sep 27, 2010)

Man this is a great journal brother blue cheese is one hell of a strain i been growin it for about a year now and it never lets me down everytime i hit a new weight record with another plant blue cheese always comes through and takes its place at the top. I hope its as good to you as its been to me. Ive pulled 7 ounces off of one a third of that size indoors so im going to guess urs will be 20 oz.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Sep 28, 2010)

so hows the weather treating u? i know its bad when the OD weather affects my indoor conditions... plus working at the shop when its 110* outside is bullshit. 

r u blasting c02 into the GH to kills the mites? or just c02 supp?

i saw the post about the neighbors cutting down the tree. i cant imagine what was goin thru ur mind. -id be outback sitting staring in dismay at these guys hanging in the tree trimming it down as they smile at my crop... glad to see u went the extra effort to camp outside. i got clipped 3 diff times with my OD and not sure who it really was. the GH cover should stop a random neighbor with clippers tho. u goin bak indoors yet? lol


----------



## Easy420forme (Sep 28, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> I got one to give you a run for your money Cruzer  Check it out:


I like root beer, no cafine. JK... I wouldn't know how to handle that big of a plant... looking at it reminds of women with F cups or bigger.... just retarded big. kudos to both BillCollector and Cruzer.
peace


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 28, 2010)

sunny83 said:


> thanks... i hope that i one day can get a grow as big as yours...
> 
> i be hanging here all my time now


Cool, Cool.



CultivationArt said:


> Looki good bro. The rest of those damn cattis hatched. I figure harvest is in 6 days.
> hopefully ill be good on the damage part. cause there so tiny and hard to find. But im glad to see your garden is doing magnificent. Keep it up!!


Hopfully they wont eat much in a few days, Hang in there.



potpimp said:


> Good grief!!! Rastared is right; that's not a stalk; it's a stump!! I've been out of town for a couple of days so I've been missing out on your progress. Now comes the fun part!!


I hear ya man, hopefully things will be fine.



billcollector99 said:


> I got one to give you a run for your money Cruzer  Check it out:


Seen it, thats where I got the idea of using the can, LOL



psychoticalyez said:


> Man this is a great journal brother blue cheese is one hell of a strain i been growin it for about a year now and it never lets me down everytime i hit a new weight record with another plant blue cheese always comes through and takes its place at the top. I hope its as good to you as its been to me. Ive pulled 7 ounces off of one a third of that size indoors so im going to guess urs will be 20 oz.


Good info on that Blue Cheese. Shes turned out to be over twice the size I thought she was gonna be. 
You gotta see it once I cut... It's gonna be a big one.



BooMeR242 said:


> so hows the weather treating u? i know its bad when the OD weather affects my indoor conditions... plus working at the shop when its 110* outside is bullshit.
> 
> r u blasting c02 into the GH to kills the mites? or just c02 supp?
> 
> i saw the post about the neighbors cutting down the tree. i cant imagine what was goin thru ur mind. -id be outback sitting staring in dismay at these guys hanging in the tree trimming it down as they smile at my crop... glad to see u went the extra effort to camp outside. i got clipped 3 diff times with my OD and not sure who it really was. the GH cover should stop a random neighbor with clippers tho. u goin bak indoors yet? lol


Hot man, last three days mid 90's I got a few droopin and one bud dried out cause of the fan.

CO2, I cant seal it up to blast them so hopfully I am slowing them down at least. Yea, outdoors I feel so naked, when those guys were cutting the tree I pulled up a lawn chair and sat there thinking what can I do, thats when I setup the tent. they saw me too. Keepin my fingers crossed.



Easy420forme said:


> I like root beer, no cafine. JK... I wouldn't know how to handle that big of a plant... looking at it reminds of women with F cups or bigger.... just retarded big. kudos to both BillCollector and Cruzer.
> peace


F cups, LOL


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 28, 2010)

Looking good cruzer.You always seem to impress me with your work.


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 28, 2010)

I havent been on the last few days cause my computer took a shit. After looking online I went to frys and dropped a grand on a new one. Suckers fast. I got a gateway, 6 processors, 8 gigs of ram and 1 gig video card. Took me a while but I got my BF2 up and running. Now the rest of the stuff.

The girls have taken a beating the last few days, Temps have been right under 100° a few buds are starting to fall over and I got one burnt bubba cola. I think it was the fan that dried it out. Not sure but didnt see anything else that could have done it. I got zero amber trichs but most are cloudy. We got a couple more days of this heat, then I'm getting the loppers out.


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 28, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Looking good cruzer.You always seem to impress me with your work.


Thanks bud.


----------



## Easy420forme (Sep 28, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Thanks bud.


you said bud. One cola burned huh? too bad... that will probably be less than 5% of the total yield i am sure. Thoughts on yield estimate from the greenhouse?


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 28, 2010)

Yea, a bubba cola that was over the box fan. Really no clue on total yield, there is so much in there, all you guys see is the top of the canopy,







The canopy is about a foot thick.

I will get a shot of it. I'm still trying to figure out windows 7.
It wouldnt accept my key code for office 2004 so I dont have the tools I once had.​


----------



## Easy420forme (Sep 28, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> ​




I'll guess at 40 LBS.


----------



## rastadred22 (Sep 28, 2010)

that b crazzzy


----------



## Weedoozie (Sep 28, 2010)

Oh man, I'm guessing 24lbs


----------



## gumball (Sep 28, 2010)

WOW, cruzer, you may have to redesign your roof once or twice more!! J/K'ing, LOL, hopefully, LOL!! 

i hope it fills it up for you, but i hope it dont too!!

no amber trichs yet, WOW, must be the heat, they must not think falls close yet, or the sudden heat may have made them crazy.

which do you think will be next, still the blue cheese?


----------



## monkeybones (Sep 28, 2010)

Mmm, sunpower.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 28, 2010)

looking good cruzer!!


----------



## nathenking (Sep 28, 2010)

that canopy is flippin ridiculous.. great work...


----------



## potpimp (Sep 28, 2010)

I'll say 6 lbs, 1 oz dry.


----------



## Easy420forme (Sep 28, 2010)

potpimp said:


> I'll say 6 lbs, 1 oz dry.


97oz? Probably closer to reality.


----------



## HowzerMD (Sep 28, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Yea, a bubba cola that was over the box fan. Really no clue on total yield, there is so much in there, all you guys see is the top of the canopy,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fuckin A, Cruzer. Fuckin A.


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 28, 2010)

Well, I'm not that good at guessing amounts so I will say a shit load!
But I do think PotPimp will be pretty close at 6 lbs.

Now Im not sure who will be next. I was thinking Bubbla cause she is a Kush and is supposed to be done but the blue dream has the most mites so maybe I should take her next. Then there is the Blueberry, she had the caterpillars and again not much sun being in the center.

Advantages: 
If I take the Blueberry I will open up the center of the canopy some. get more ventilation.
If I take the Blue dream I will pull a lot of juvenile mites and eggs out of there.

No real advantage of taking Bubba next aside from she looks more done then the others... but not that much. Well, one of them is comming down on the 1st. then one plant each week for the next month.

I got my dry net today, came in 4 days.


----------



## HowzerMD (Sep 28, 2010)

Those are buds to reckon with. I won't take a guess on weight but you'll have your hands full for a while


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 28, 2010)

Heres a pic of the dry net. My plan was to cut it in half and put it in the cab, now I think I will be better off using both.









​


----------



## Danielsgb (Sep 28, 2010)

*Damn* that is just beautiful. So many Colas.
Daniels


----------



## bigcheese510 (Sep 28, 2010)

im holdin strong at 10 lbs.


----------



## Easy420forme (Sep 29, 2010)

you may need two dry nets...


----------



## 2closetgrowers (Sep 29, 2010)

good gawd, so jealous, your grow rocks but man that looks like a lot of work. My little ones in a closet keep me busy not to mention trimming all of that.


----------



## nathenking (Sep 29, 2010)

what is the brand of that dry net??? Where did you get it bro??? i need one of those bad boys...


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 29, 2010)

Danielsgb said:


> *Damn* that is just beautiful. So many Colas.
> Daniels


Yes it really is something.



bigcheese510 said:


> im holdin strong at 10 lbs.


You got it Big Cheese.



Easy420forme said:


> you may need two dry nets...


Yea, I'm trying to do them one at a time so I got room.



2closetgrowers said:


> good gawd, so jealous, your grow rocks but man that looks like a lot of work. My little ones in a closet keep me busy not to mention trimming all of that.


I been a closet grower too. This is the first outdoor I've done and yea, I gotta take it one step at a time.



nathenking said:


> what is the brand of that dry net??? Where did you get it bro??? i need one of those bad boys...


I got it on eBay, just search dry net. its around $40


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 29, 2010)

Well, I decided to cut the Blue Dream, I got about 1/3 of it done this morning and I'll do the rest later today. Time for a break.


----------



## rastadred22 (Sep 29, 2010)

nice man hope u have the time to post some poics for us today! cant wait to see wha she yeilds


----------



## nathenking (Sep 29, 2010)

thanks brudda...


----------



## gumball (Sep 29, 2010)

i put 12.5 ounces on the blue dream!! LOL


----------



## Easy420forme (Sep 29, 2010)

If I ever grew that much weed... I would only need one grow for the rest of my life. If it would keep.... ahhhhh.


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 29, 2010)

rastadred22 said:


> nice man hope u have the time to post some poics for us today! cant wait to see wha she yeilds


Will do


nathenking said:


> thanks brudda...


No Problem


gumball said:


> i put 12.5 ounces on the blue dream!! LOL


LOL you havent even seen it!



Easy420forme said:


> If I ever grew that much weed... I would only need one grow for the rest of my life. If it would keep.... ahhhhh.


Na. it only keeps a year or two. than it gets a woodsy smell and starts to deteriorate. (sorry no spell check on this thing yet.)


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 29, 2010)

OK, got some pics, Not great but at least I got pics.
What happened was I went out there this morning and saw mites building a web on the top of Blue Dreams cola. I said "thats it, shes comming down."

This is round two "Blue Dream" so I need a guess for her weight from you guys. Figure she will hang for at least 5 days probably a week so anytime before i weigh it will be good. The colas are a lot thicker so I didnt want to leave as much stalk as SC. they all have been cut to about the same length 16" or so. The cabinet is 24" x 48" I would say about 70%full. 

Your guesses on bubba will remain unless you change it.

I can tell you shes bigger then Santa Cruz. My guess is 10 oz's.

Here is a shot of the main cola before I trimmed it.







I hung it for a pic, then I fucked up the pic, oh well.







So Here she is, the whole plant, front and center.







Left angle







Right angle.







I'll get an Image editor so I can get better shots tomorrow. Im beat. Been trimming all day. 
No help. I did it myself. I took my time.​


----------



## Easy420forme (Sep 29, 2010)

Mommy!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5w0K0Ve0ZvM


----------



## bigcheese510 (Sep 29, 2010)

11.5 oz give or take 3 grams


----------



## rastadred22 (Sep 29, 2010)

lookin good man that box full as shit aready!


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 29, 2010)

Easy420forme said:


> Mommy!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5w0K0Ve0ZvM


Nope, she didnt help either.



bigcheese510 said:


> 11.5 oz give or take 3 grams


Gotcha.



rastadred22 said:


> lookin good man that box full as shit aready!


Thats why I'm only drying one at a time. Now I got figure where the hell I am gonna hang this net.


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 29, 2010)

Oh, I forgot.
I found a real cool image editor. We were talking about it a few days ago but then I had microsoft picture manager.
This is called photoscape and it rocks!

I just used sharpen three times on that cola photo, maybe two times would have been enough but check it out.







It has even more features and its FREE.
Heres the LINK


----------



## WWShadow (Sep 29, 2010)

I'll go 13.25 oz on the blue dream. Looking good!!!! too bad about the mites though


----------



## HowzerMD (Sep 29, 2010)

I'll say 11oz.. And Photoscape is awesome. I've had it for a little while now and I'm happy with it.


----------



## qazwers1 (Sep 30, 2010)

12.25 is my guess cruzer. Hopefully all the mite will be gone with the girl out of there.


----------



## WOWgrow (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm gonna go out there and say 14 oz. Dense buds!


----------



## gumball (Sep 30, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> LOL you havent even seen it!


looks awesome cruzer, WOW is all i can say. i bet that main cola weighs as much as the Santa Cruz did!!!

i know i didnt see it. and if i am right or wrong thats cool. but i have this dumb luck thing, not enough to get me rich, just enough to piss off family!!! i hope you get some of these high ass yields others are guessing. but we all know them wet buds are very misleading 

bravo nonetheless , now encore, encore!!!


----------



## bigcheese510 (Sep 30, 2010)

gumball said:


> looks awesome cruzer, WOW is all i can say. i bet that main cola weighs as much as the Santa Cruz did!!!
> 
> i know i didnt see it. and if i am right or wrong thats cool. but i have this dumb luck thing, not enough to get me rich, just enough to piss off family!!! i hope you get some of these high ass yields others are guessing. but we all know them wet buds are very misleading
> 
> bravo nonetheless , now encore, encore!!!


hahaha ill take that bet. . the main cola is going to weight 25 grams


----------



## Easy420forme (Sep 30, 2010)

my guess is 10.75 oz... sweet sweet sweet dank dense sweetness


----------



## CultivationArt (Sep 30, 2010)

ill say 9 oz, only because iv had the densest bud, and thinking the amount it weighed, always weighed like 7-14 grams less
so ill say 9 oz and anywhere between 3-10 grams (9oz 5 grams?) locked in


----------



## gumball (Sep 30, 2010)

bigcheese510 said:


> hahaha ill take that bet. . the main cola is going to weight 25 grams


 
HAHA! i was joking a little. i dont think it will quite be 5 O's in just the main cola, thats what the santa cruz was. i think maybe 1-2 O's just on main cola. if it is 5 O's, then all our guesses are way off, except the 24 ounce guess!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 30, 2010)

Hey Cruze, how tall was she before you chopped?


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 30, 2010)

WWShadow said:


> I'll go 13.25 oz on the blue dream. Looking good!!!! too bad about the mites though





HowzerMD said:


> I'll say 11oz.. And Photoscape is awesome. I've had it for a little while now and I'm happy with it.





qazwers1 said:


> 12.25 is my guess cruzer. Hopefully all the mite will be gone with the girl out of there.





WOWgrow said:


> I'm gonna go out there and say 14 oz. Dense buds!





gumball said:


> looks awesome cruzer, WOW is all i can say. i bet that main cola weighs as much as the Santa Cruz did!!!
> 
> i know i didnt see it. and if i am right or wrong thats cool. but i have this dumb luck thing, not enough to get me rich, just enough to piss off family!!! i hope you get some of these high ass yields others are guessing. but we all know them wet buds are very misleading
> 
> bravo nonetheless , now encore, encore!!!





bigcheese510 said:


> hahaha ill take that bet. . the main cola is going to weight 25 grams





Easy420forme said:


> my guess is 10.75 oz... sweet sweet sweet dank dense sweetness





CultivationArt said:


> ill say 9 oz, only because iv had the densest bud, and thinking the amount it weighed, always weighed like 7-14 grams less
> so ill say 9 oz and anywhere between 3-10 grams (9oz 5 grams?) locked in


All duly noted.



billcollector99 said:


> Hey Cruze, how tall was she before you chopped?


Hard to say cause she was trained but that wall behind her is seven feet tall.







Its cooling off some, good thing cause the mites are back with a vengence.
Hopefully tomorow night will be cool enough. Then Im just gonna open the co2 tank and slowly let it all out. If it works It will gas the suckers. If it fucks up the plants I guess I'll cut them all down.​


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 30, 2010)

I say 1 lb 1 oz.


----------



## Easy420forme (Sep 30, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> I say 1 lb 1 oz.



How long would it take you to smoke that?


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 30, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> I say 1 lb 1 oz.


Gotcha. (that would be great)


----------



## Silent Running (Sep 30, 2010)

15oz 10g...but of course I am terrible at guessing.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 30, 2010)

Im optimistic for you


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 30, 2010)

OK, I moved the pot.
I know some of you (like myself) wanted to see if the root system was contained to the smart pot. 
Keep in mind this was over seven feet tall and the pot is about a foot tall.​


 
closer,​ 







As far as I can see, It did!

Sure there a few small roots in the soil but the mass was contained to the pot.
I'll never use a regular pot again. These are the 10 gallon size and I bet they will grow a 10 foot tall plant.​


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 30, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> I say 1 lb 1 oz.


gotcha.



Easy420forme said:


> How long would it take you to smoke that?


at about doob a day, like forever.



Silent Running said:


> 15oz 10g...but of course I am terrible at guessing.


I hope your better then you think. LOL


----------



## WWShadow (Sep 30, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> OK, I moved the pot.
> I know some of you (like myself) wanted to see if the root system was contained to the smart pot.
> Keep in mind this was over seven feet tall and the pot is about a foot tall.​
> 
> ...


now you know if it's on the dirt the roots won't get bound up either keep growing or get pruned.


----------



## bigcheese510 (Sep 30, 2010)

cruz you dont want to run the c02 at night. the plant produces c02 at night and need oxygen. use the c02 during the day. when using c02 its ok to be about 80 - 82 . i suggest doing the c02 gas at sunrise.


----------



## IAm5toned (Sep 30, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> OK, I moved the pot.
> I know some of you (like myself) wanted to see if the root system was contained to the smart pot.
> Keep in mind this was over seven feet tall and the pot is about a foot tall.​
> 
> ...



duly noted... thank u v=for this very valuable lesson


----------



## Easy420forme (Sep 30, 2010)

WWShadow said:


> now you know if it's on the dirt the roots won't get bound up either keep growing or get pruned.


Yeah the smart pot wont air prune it it's sitting there wet against the soil... it continues to grow out. big ass tree needed to


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 30, 2010)

bigcheese510 said:


> cruz you dont want to run the c02 at night. the plant produces c02 at night and need oxygen. use the c02 during the day. when using c02 its ok to be about 80 - 82 . i suggest doing the c02 gas at sunrise.


Gotcha, thanks for the info.
I just checked and the temps will be around 80° tomorrow then dropping from there to the low 70's.
The temps in the greenhouse without ventilation will be 10 or 15° hotter. I'll go ahead and seal her up tomorrow afternoon and gas them at sunrise... I even like the sound of that.


----------



## bigcheese510 (Sep 30, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Gotcha, thanks for the info.
> I just checked and the temps will be around 80° tomorrow then dropping from there to the low 70's.
> The temps in the greenhouse without ventilation will be 10 or 15° hotter. I'll go ahead and seal her up tomorrow afternoon and gas them at sunrise... I even like the sound of that.


yea im planning on getting a c02 generator bucket tomorrow. theyre supposed to last 70 - 90 days depending on the flow you set it at. figured that would be the best for me seeing im air cooling my light and ejecting the hot air. if i was sealed i would go with the tanks. cant wait to do some major upgrading


----------



## 2closetgrowers (Sep 30, 2010)

I still got my bet on 16 oz. Man o man this is exciting, get to watch a great grow and i don't have to do all the trimming


----------



## WWShadow (Oct 1, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Gotcha, thanks for the info.
> I just checked and the temps will be around 80° tomorrow then dropping from there to the low 70's.
> The temps in the greenhouse without ventilation will be 10 or 15° hotter. I'll go ahead and seal her up tomorrow afternoon and gas them at sunrise... I even like the sound of that.


Actually the amount of CO2 released by the plant at night or during the dark cycle is of an insignificant amount, Growers release CO2 while the exhaust fans are off so it stays with the plants. Anyway the CO2 released isn't becasue the atmosphere needs CO2. it is the plant expelling waste by products. Atmospheric CO2 levels have no effect on the plants release of waste by products.
I had to read up on that because in school (many years ago) I was taught plants need CO2 & release O2. No one ever said they release CO2.
I didn't know you could use CO2 to kill insects. I'm gonna put that on my research list for later. G'luck with the extermination!!


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 1, 2010)

I used the internet to do a little research on the subject and found there are two separate things. 
First is daytime photosynthesis where the plants uses the co2 and produces o2. The second thing is respiration where the plant uses o2 as well as co2. Here's a quote.

"Plants consume CO2 in the process of photosynthesis and convert it to sugar. Oxygen is a waste product of this reaction, in that water is split to form hydrogen and oxygen. The plant uses the hydrogen to produce ATP. This process is only occuring in the day when there is light. However, at all times, the plant is respiring, just like people. They need oxygen for the metabolic process and produce CO2 as a waste product."
*Source(s):*

PhD in botany, and taught it for 7 years.


So I look into respiration,

"Cellular respiration (process that uses oxygen to break sugar into energy for life functions) and photosynthesis (green plants converting sunlight energy into sugars using water and carbon dioxide) are distinct and separate processes. Animals only use cellular respiration. Plants do not have muscles and the other functions necessary in animals functioning that require a high levels of oxygen. Plants also CAN NOT take the energy directly for their energy needs from photosynthesis. Photosynthesis produces a far greater amount of oxygen and sugars, etc. then the small amount the plant requires to produce its energy needs. OK - but only during the day when the sun light is available! During the night, the plant actually uses oxygen it has left over from the daylight photosynthesis or takes the oxygen from the air surrounding the plant to meet its energy needs. This is not nearly the amount of oxygen an animal needs over the same period of time."

Question, Do plants use o2? If so when and how. (yahoo answers)

Yes, all green or vascular plants consume oxygen all the time. Green plants release oxygen through photosynthesis but they still consume oxygen at the same time. The primary way plants use oxygen is through their root cells. In order for a plant to take up water and nutrients from the soil, it must continually grow new root hairs. The cells that make up these hairs are living cells that do not carry out photosynthesis. They are similar to the cells of animals in that they require oxygen and give off carbon dioxide as they burn carbohydrates to obtain the energy they need to function. This is why you can "drown" a house plant by watering it too much. If the soil gets too saturated with water, the plants root cells can't get enough oxygen from the air. There are vascular plants such as cypress trees and cattails that are adapted to living in saturated soil. These plants have root hairs that grow out of the stems above the soil and/or water surface so that they can take in oxygen.

It sounds to me like its primarily the roots that absorb o2 and a few hours with a high amount of co2 at the canopy shouldn't hurt them. I still think gassing them at sunrise is best but I just thought I would share that.


----------



## WWShadow (Oct 1, 2010)

cool, knock'em dead man!!


----------



## bigcheese510 (Oct 1, 2010)

nobody i know that uses c02 runs it at night. check your c02 levels at night and it will probably be around 700ppm as during the day it will be around 300ppm. roots always need oxygen thats why we worry bout airation in or soils or mediums when we plant right? looks like you do youre homework cruz. keep up the good work . 

you going to post dry pics of the blue dream? i got 1 going right now at day 16 or 17 of flower.


----------



## Easy420forme (Oct 1, 2010)

Wow, now that was an education. Sweet, thanks for dropping the knowledge. Makes perfect sense on not over watering hurts the plant. It sounds as if they don't need hardly any water. I heard someone today analogies to say, treat cannabis like a cactus. So assume the water keeps the soil moist so the roots can move but the plant does not consume it... just needs and environment it can easily slide around it to expand?

I should let you borrow my mother in law... she could sit in your greenhouse and produce a ton of CO2 as she never stops talking.

Her perfume may even keep the bugs out.. does me.

peace


----------



## bigcheese510 (Oct 1, 2010)

Easy420forme said:


> Wow, now that was an education. Sweet, thanks for dropping the knowledge. Makes perfect sense on not over watering hurts the plant. It sounds as if they don't need hardly any water. I heard someone today analogies to say, treat cannabis like a cactus. So assume the water keeps the soil moist so the roots can move but the plant does not consume it... just needs and environment it can easily slide around it to expand?
> 
> I should let you borrow my mother in law... she could sit in your greenhouse and produce a ton of CO2 as she never stops talking.
> 
> ...


you do want your soil to dry out a little bit but not completely. roots go searching for water and thats how they spread out. if the roots are always in a water logged soil theyll just sit there and will become prone to root rot and other root zone diseases. i give my girls 2 liters of water with nutes for a weekly feeding and 1 liter of ph balanced water every day ( if needed ) untill next feeding


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 1, 2010)

bigcheese510 said:


> you going to post dry pics of the blue dream? i got 1 going right now at day 16 or 17 of flower.


Yea sure, Like before I cut the buds to weigh or after I'm done.



Easy420forme said:


> I should let you borrow my mother in law... she could sit in your greenhouse and produce a ton of CO2 as she never stops talking.
> Her perfume may even keep the bugs out.. does me.
> peace


Does she know how to trim?



bigcheese510 said:


> you do want your soil to dry out a little bit but not completely. roots go searching for water and thats how they spread out. if the roots are always in a water logged soil theyll just sit there and will become prone to root rot and other root zone diseases. i give my girls 2 liters of water with nutes for a weekly feeding and 1 liter of ph balanced water every day ( if needed ) untill next feeding


Yea being a hydro guy I think of it as humidity in the root zone is what your shooting for.
Ya know, I was adjusting the ph down to 6.5 for there water cycle as well as the feeding but I stopped a month or so. 
They been getting PH 7.5 the last month and a half and it hasn't phased them. I stopped nutes 2 weeks ago and thats the last time they saw ph 6.5 anything.


----------



## Easy420forme (Oct 1, 2010)

bigcheese510 said:


> you do want your soil to dry out a little bit but not completely. roots go searching for water and thats how they spread out. if the roots are always in a water logged soil theyll just sit there and will become prone to root rot and other root zone diseases. i give my girls 2 liters of water with nutes for a weekly feeding and 1 liter of ph balanced water every day ( if needed ) untill next feeding


wow, everyday? I thought most people were like every third day or so. guess what matters is the what the plants wants... it's alive after all. Thanks


----------



## Easy420forme (Oct 1, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Yea sure, Like before I cut the buds to weigh or after I'm done.
> 
> 
> Does she know how to trim?
> ...


I thought you want the pH around 6.0 to 6.5?


----------



## HowzerMD (Oct 1, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Does she know how to trim?
> 
> 
> 
> .


This made me chuckle


----------



## Easy420forme (Oct 1, 2010)

HowzerMD said:


> This made me chuckle


Waht's funny is, I'd send her to cali if I thought she could. LOL


----------



## HowzerMD (Oct 1, 2010)

Easy420forme said:


> Waht's funny is, I'd send her to cali if I thought she could. LOL


Cheap, organic Co2 generator and automatic trimmer in one .. AND it talks.


----------



## mrgreenlungz (Oct 1, 2010)

bigcheese510 said:


> you do want your soil to dry out a little bit but not completely. roots go searching for water and thats how they spread out. if the roots are always in a water logged soil theyll just sit there and will become prone to root rot and other root zone diseases. i give my girls 2 liters of water with nutes for a weekly feeding and 1 liter of ph balanced water every day ( if needed ) untill next feeding


*I germed April 22 with 100% germ, got 3 males from 6 reg seeds plus 5 fem seeds. We had a very cold spring slowing down growth pretty bad and I managed a 10 ft plant the only time we watered every day was in the blistering heat of summer where temps easily hit 105 or higher. other than that, we let them go until bone dry (not dying, just dry as fuck) and sometimes they went a little too long. maybe your plants are monsters and need a liter a day, but chances are not imho. here's a few of the 10 footer from the grow journal. The 1 with stumps is about a week - week and a half old the other 2 are ones he brought over yesterday. My friend, I politely disagree with you.*


----------



## riddleme (Oct 1, 2010)

Yeah I have to say watering everyday is a bad practice and not hatin just puttin it out there for the new growers readin this


----------



## bigcheese510 (Oct 1, 2010)

mrgreenlungz said:


> *I germed April 22 with 100% germ, got 3 males from 6 reg seeds plus 5 fem seeds. We had a very cold spring slowing down growth pretty bad and I managed a 10 ft plant the only time we watered every day was in the blistering heat of summer where temps easily hit 105 or higher. other than that, we let them go until bone dry (not dying, just dry as fuck) and sometimes they went a little too long. maybe your plants are monsters and need a liter a day, but chances are not imho. here's a few of the 10 footer from the grow journal. The 1 with stumps is about a week - week and a half old the other 2 are ones he brought over yesterday. My friend, I politely disagree with you.*


3 plants in 3 gal pots sharing a liter of water a day is too much? maybe i forgot to mention thats what the 3 were sharing. and watering is done when need which i did state. im assuming those are in the ground where the moisture is present without you watering. im indoor in pots where the only moisture in my root zone is added by me. you can say im wrong and im fine with that just stating what works for me.


----------



## mrgreenlungz (Oct 1, 2010)

bigcheese510 said:


> 3 plants in 3 gal pots sharing a liter of water a day is too much? maybe i forgot to mention thats what the 3 were sharing. and watering is done when need which i did state. im assuming those are in the ground where the moisture is present without you watering. im indoor in pots where the only moisture in my root zone is added by me. you can say im wrong and im fine with that just stating what works for me.




*check the grow journal, they were in party cups then 44oz 7-11 big gulp cups and 5 gals before in ground - we transplanted late it was a last minute thing but it had to be done even from seedlings i let them go until the container is bone dry. is 1 liter for 9 gallons of soil every day too much? that's kinda like asking "how much is a blue car" it's a loaded question and what's right for you mightnotb right for me. at peak,t they grew growing 2-3 inches every couple of days outdoors. i thoink that it couldn't hurt you to let one go until completely dry and just starting to wilt before watering and actually stumps' soil drys out incredibly fast due to a huge layer of compacted sand (hardpan) that sucks liquids out a couple feet underground. i've said it before

did/will you get smokable bud that gets you high/addresses your medical needs? if the answer is yes then you did something right, might not be a perfect grow - christ knows mine was far from perfect, but you got bud you aren't paying huge prices for to pay for some asshole dealers car payment. do you have a journal or pics, i'd love to see...*


----------



## gumball (Oct 1, 2010)

HowzerMD said:


> Cheap, organic Co2 generator and automatic trimmer in one .. AND it talks.


and she would have Max to talk to so cruzer should be safe, if not he will trade her to the dispensary for a few clones!!


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 1, 2010)

Well, Heres what Max thinks of that.








Check out his crazy ass eyebrows.
​


----------



## HowzerMD (Oct 1, 2010)

Max! Awesome pup man. What a beast.


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 1, 2010)

Yea buddy, 
Pure bred Golden Retriever. 
I got him 2 months ago. Hes 4 months old this weekend and learning fast. 
Gets tired pretty quick though. Took this today.


[youtube]8vMdMxsau1s?fs=1[/youtube]​


----------



## HowzerMD (Oct 1, 2010)

Yea puppies are lots of fun. I've been subbed and every now and then you post up Max; it's been cool watching him grow with the plants


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 1, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Yea buddy,
> Pure bred Golden Retriever.
> I got him 2 months ago. Hes 4 months old this weekend and learning fast.
> Gets tired pretty quick though. Took this today.
> ...


Max is awesome!!


----------



## bigcheese510 (Oct 2, 2010)

mrgreenlungz said:


> *check the grow journal, they were in party cups then 44oz 7-11 big gulp cups and 5 gals before in ground - we transplanted late it was a last minute thing but it had to be done even from seedlings i let them go until the container is bone dry. is 1 liter for 9 gallons of soil every day too much? that's kinda like asking "how much is a blue car" it's a loaded question and what's right for you mightnotb right for me. at peak,t they grew growing 2-3 inches every couple of days outdoors. i thoink that it couldn't hurt you to let one go until completely dry and just starting to wilt before watering and actually stumps' soil drys out incredibly fast due to a huge layer of compacted sand (hardpan) that sucks liquids out a couple feet underground. i've said it before
> 
> did/will you get smokable bud that gets you high/addresses your medical needs? if the answer is yes then you did something right, might not be a perfect grow - christ knows mine was far from perfect, but you got bud you aren't paying huge prices for to pay for some asshole dealers car payment. do you have a journal or pics, i'd love to see...*


check my sig. my avatar is the gdp i grew last round


----------



## Easy420forme (Oct 2, 2010)

bigcheese510 said:


> check my sig. my avatar is the gdp i grew last round


LOVE GDP! We are all economists.... Nice BigCheese..


----------



## mrgreenlungz (Oct 2, 2010)

bigcheese510 said:


> check my sig. my avatar is the gdp i grew last round


*you know i was high as fuck when i sent that, didn't even dawn on me to check a sig. i checked in for a moment on each grow journal and yeah, some things i would do differently but like i said if you get smokeable weed that gets the job done and you like doing things that way then grow your heart out, i think youre wasting money on AN imho. *


----------



## potpimp (Oct 2, 2010)

He's not tired Cruiser; he's eating your buds, LOL. Max is getting so big! He's gonna be one beautiful hunk of love. I can't wait to see your harvest my friend; that is going to be huge!! I found some mylar bags for long term food storage that I bought to seal up my product. I have a heat sealer so it should be undetectable. I'm chopping this coming Monday, ready or not.


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 2, 2010)

Ha!
No way is he eating my buds dude. He likes to eat the leaf and he has taken a little bite out of one of the stalks but I thought it best he doesn't get used to eating it. Down the road I don't want to find him with one of my girls in his mouth!

Mylar bags? no light will get through those suckers. seal em good man.
Ready or not on Monday eh? I hear ya, I may need to chop soon too cause of the mites. Like Hodge said, I hope you have an uneventful harvest.


----------



## HowzerMD (Oct 2, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Ha!
> No way is he eating my buds dude. He likes to eat the leaf and he has taken a little bite out of one of the stalks but I thought it best he doesn't get used to eating it. Down the road I don't want to find him with one of my girls in his mouth!
> 
> Mylar bags? no light will get through those suckers. seal em good man.
> Ready or not on Monday eh? I hear ya, I may need to chop soon too cause of the mites. Like Hodge said, I hope you have an uneventful harvest.


Yes, train em young Cruzer..The current pooch I have now showed a shining interest in my crops fairly early.. I too limited her chewing to whatever stalks I've removed and lower leaves I'd nip off anyway . When I sit and trim she begs for buds like it's raw beef wrapped in bacon lol. Funny, I got her out of the habit of begging way back and this is the only time she does it. Go figure


----------



## gumball (Oct 2, 2010)

we all beg for a bud here and there!!


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 2, 2010)

I had time today to get a good look at the root ball of Blue Dream.
Its hard to believe that supported the whole plant but I guess if the roots didn't have to search for water they didn't need to get that big.








First I removed the root ball and turned the pot inside out.







Then carefully broke it up some. Lots of tiny roots.







whats left in the soil.







Here it is.







You can see some small stuff did grow through the bottom. This is the inside.
















I know there is still plenty of nutrients left in this soil, and most likely mite eggs. I cant see myself baking it a little at a time. Not sure what to do.​


----------



## Silent Running (Oct 2, 2010)

Good stuff cruzer. Always interesting to see the 'aftermath'.


----------



## gumball (Oct 2, 2010)

make a fire pit and put it on the bottom. give you and max something to roast marshmallows around while you camp!


----------



## potpimp (Oct 2, 2010)

I've heard that you can cover it with black plastic and "cook" it in that. In the summer the temps can hit 160 easily in there. I took care of my mite problem today. I hosed them down with bug bombs, left them about half an hour then took them outside and hosed them down. They are not wanting to stand back up but I did get the damn mites off. While I was outside, I caught my dog chewing on a fan leaf. She does that every time she gets near. They *know* medicine when they smell it. Man that Blue Dream was a beauty!! Can't wait for a smoke report on that; I may try that strain next grow.


----------



## bigcheese510 (Oct 2, 2010)

mrgreenlungz said:


> *you know i was high as fuck when i sent that, didn't even dawn on me to check a sig. i checked in for a moment on each grow journal and yeah, some things i would do differently but like i said if you get smokeable weed that gets the job done and you like doing things that way then grow your heart out, i think youre wasting money on AN imho. *


you would think that i was wasting my money but i got that at more then a 50% discount. i might have got roped in with AN marketing when researching but their products work great. there are a few things that i want to change but those will have to come at a later time


----------



## riddleme (Oct 2, 2010)

bigcheese510 said:


> you would think that i was wasting my money but i got that at more then a 50% discount. i might have got roped in with AN marketing when researching but their products work great. i seen your calling all noobs thread and dont actually agree with all you have to say but thats your opinion. i can tell youre old school and you use what works for you and im going to do whats best for me. there are a few things that i want to change but those will have to come at a later time


the calling all noob growers thread is mine


----------



## HowzerMD (Oct 2, 2010)

You must keep the soil moist Cruz, those roots aren't huge compared to the tree they came from. Trippy how that works, eh?


----------



## bigcheese510 (Oct 2, 2010)

riddleme said:


> the calling all noob growers thread is mine


maybe i should put down the joint . haha


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 2, 2010)

Silent Running said:


> Good stuff cruzer. Always interesting to see the 'aftermath'.


Thanks, yea, I would have guess it was a lot bigger. Well, now we know.



gumball said:


> make a fire pit and put it on the bottom. give you and max something to roast marshmallows around while you camp!


Dude, I'm tired of camping already. I suppose that would work though, good idea.



potpimp said:


> I've heard that you can cover it with black plastic and "cook" it in that. In the summer the temps can hit 160 easily in there. I took care of my mite problem today. I hosed them down with bug bombs, left them about half an hour then took them outside and hosed them down. They are not wanting to stand back up but I did get the damn mites off. While I was outside, I caught my dog chewing on a fan leaf. She does that every time she gets near. They *know* medicine when they smell it. Man that Blue Dream was a beauty!! Can't wait for a smoke report on that; I may try that strain next grow.


Yea, I've heard of that. I guess I can store it in garbage cans till next summer.



bigcheese510 said:


> you would think that i was wasting my money but i got that at more then a 50% discount. i might have got roped in with AN marketing when researching but their products work great. there are a few things that i want to change but those will have to come at a later time


Oops, a little late on the edit huh?
LOL



riddleme said:


> the calling all noob growers thread is mine


Well, Im glad we got that settled.



HowzerMD said:


> You must keep the soil moist Cruz, those roots aren't huge compared to the tree they came from. Trippy how that works, eh?


I think my watering strategy worked great. sunk the line about two inches under the top soil and put it on a timer to water twice a day just enough to keep it moist.



bigcheese510 said:


> maybe i should put down the joint . haha


Hell no, pass it this way.


----------



## HowzerMD (Oct 2, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> I think my watering strategy worked great. sunk the line about two inches under the top soil and put it on a timer to water twice a day just enough to keep it moist.


Judging by how thick the vegetation at trunk level was before you pruned it all back, be glad you had irrigation. Imagine trying to water those bitches through all that crap. That, and just keeping up with watering on those freaks of nature would have kept you busy to an extent. I'll bet if you hand watered all of them on your own time your root systems would be more than twice as large lol.


----------



## WWShadow (Oct 2, 2010)

Hell yeah Cruzer, those airpots are looking pretty good


----------



## bigcheese510 (Oct 2, 2010)

Originally Posted by *bigcheese510*  
maybe i should put down the joint . haha



Hell no, pass it this way.


----------



## bigcheese510 (Oct 2, 2010)

who was the person that jus gave me some rep ? ?


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 2, 2010)

Who was that masked man? 
It was me.


----------



## bigcheese510 (Oct 2, 2010)

haha . aight koo. right on cruz


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 3, 2010)

Ok so things didn't work out as planned. After getting a good look at the grils and the mites I've decided to chop tomorrow. The girls look healthy enough, lots of fat buds. I'll spare you the pictures of the webs.

Temps are comming down so I can use an outdoor shed to dry in. 
I'm just gonna pull it all. I'll keep them separate so you can guess weight of each plant but you will be able to see it all hanging at once. I figure I will trim one plant at a time. I got some help coming tomorrow, I should be able to get a couple trimmed and in the net. I'll get pics of that for ya.

Being 4 months old Max hasn't been around any other dogs so I invited A lady friend of mine and her dog Rio for a play date with Max. Rio is a 4 year old female Lab/Whippet I think. Anyway she is much faster and stronger then max but they got along great. He wouldn't leave her alone. She could kick his ass right now but I think he held his own pretty dam good for a puppy.

​[youtube]Vs_qtON9liQ?fs=1[/youtube]



​


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 3, 2010)

Rio looks like the perfect dog for my son, they have about the same amount of energy, lol. Max is a gorgeous dog Cruze!


----------



## gumball (Oct 3, 2010)

i bet Max slept his ass off last night. my wife caught my boxer having a wet dream dry humping the air in her sleep (she always thinks shes queen bitch, and in a area with other dogs she trys to hike a leg to pee)  i bet max was having some wild wippet dreams last night  thanks for all the entertainment here Cruze!! and good luck with all the trimming, you probably wont be able to type for a week!!


----------



## Danielsgb (Oct 3, 2010)

Looks like he had a blast. He musta been 'exhausted' from all that. I'll wait to see them before I guess. Spider Mites are evil. I have an attack going on inside. Montana nights are too cold now thank god.


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 3, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Rio looks like the perfect dog for my son, they have about the same amount of energy, lol. Max is a gorgeous dog Cruze!


Ha! Thanks man.



gumball said:


> i bet Max slept his ass off last night. my wife caught my boxer having a wet dream dry humping the air in her sleep (she always thinks shes queen bitch, and in a area with other dogs she trys to hike a leg to pee)  i bet max was having some wild wippet dreams last night  thanks for all the entertainment here Cruze!! and good luck with all the trimming, you probably wont be able to type for a week!!


That's some bitch! I bet she would teach Max a thing or two. Thanks for hangin around, yea I did my share of trimming. 



Danielsgb said:


> Looks like he had a blast. He musta been 'exhausted' from all that. I'll wait to see them before I guess. Spider Mites are evil. I have an attack going on inside. Montana nights are too cold now thank god.


Slept like a rock. He was even mellow all day today. I think being around an older dog matured him a little bit.
Constant fight with those things, good luck with them. Hell, its a fridge, just turn it on! LOL


----------



## mrgreenlungz (Oct 4, 2010)

bigcheese510 said:


> you would think that i was wasting my money but i got that at more then a 50% discount. i might have got roped in with AN marketing when researching but their products work great. there are a few things that i want to change but those will have to come at a later time


Apparently I have hijacked the thread with a nuclear bomb full of my _*callous opinions*_ (or so I've been told) so if I offended you, my sincerest apologies. If you would like to know how to pay a fraction of what you do for damn fine nutrients. feel free to pm me. That's not callous, that's me trying to save you some money.

Sorry for shitting in the punchbowl.


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 4, 2010)

Good luck with your chop cruze. Mites generally leave the buds as they dry in search of fresh plants that are alive. Not everyone knows that, but I though you might find comfort in knowing it shouldnt be infested when it come to smoking time. Maybe only a few stragglers that got stuck to the trichs.


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi Integra, Thanks for the tip, actually I have see mites exit a drying bud before. That's why I didn't gas them and chopped a little early instead. 
I would say most of the mites came off with the leaf but whats left can leave the colas. 
Ya know, growing plants this large has its benefits, the mites didn't seem to stress the plants as much as I was stressed about them. They really suck the life out of an indoor grow with smaller plants but these girls came through great. Caterpillars, now you probably wont see those indoors but those are nasty. Its like instant mold through about an inch of your bud. This first round has been a great learning experience.


----------



## Easy420forme (Oct 4, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Hi Integra, Thanks for the tip, actually I have see mites exit a drying bud before. That's why I didn't gas them and chopped a little early instead.
> I would say most of the mites came off with the leaf but whats left can leave the colas.
> Ya know, growing plants this large has its benefits, the mites didn't seem to stress the plants as much as I was stressed about them. They really suck the life out of an indoor grow with smaller plants but these girls came through great. Caterpillars, now you probably wont see those indoors but those are nasty. Its like instant mold through about an inch of your bud. This first round has been a great learning experience.


we can genetically change the plants, but we can't genetically change the mites. well said cruzer... maybe you did over stress the fear of the mites as the overall damage to the crop did not cost you significantly, if hardly at all, in the grand scheme. Good lessons learned.


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 5, 2010)

Ok guys, I got most of them down yesterday and realized I have much more then I thought. I am perfectly legal with the amount of plants but I believe I am going to go over the amount of dried flowers I can have so I contacted my co-op and they can take the Santa Cruz right away. Those large jars are working out real well. so far every third day I have opened it up and dumped it out and let it set overnight then back in the jar.

I have recently read a curing technique of riddleme"s that I want try. Unfortunately I have already prepared these for the traditional method of hanging but I still have the blue cheese left. There will be plenty to try it out with next week.

Its Sticky time!
OK so I got in there yesterday and cut down the blueberry, Im glad to say those caterpillars didn't do that much damage. I pulled that big one out and the fogger killed about a dozen little ones I didn't find any more of them. Her main cola was just massive. I took all the fan leaves off and hung her.


Lets start with some trichomes shots,
Casey Jones

















Blueberry,








Here is where they all will end up.









Blueberry shots. 
Just getting started









I thought I could hang it all on one line but it took two









Main cola.









Huge man, big around as a football.

















Blueberry stalk.









A shot of whats left, Casey's Next.









Then I realized That there is no way in hell all of this is gonna fit. My friend came over to help and we decided if there was enough airflow we could pack the shed. So we cut two 6 in holes in the top of the back wall of the shed and wedged a couple duct booster fans in the holes for exhaust and cut a vent in the bottom of the door.




























Works great, Im moving around 320 CFM.


Then we went and took Casey Jones. Man that fucking plant is unreal. 
She pretty much took up the rest of the room in the shed. I've never seen buds like that. Just awesome.









Heres about half of her.

















Then we got to her main cola, Shes loaded man, you can tell she is frosty.



































First two rows are blueberry and two and a half rows of Casey Jones.









So that's two more. Blueberry and Casey Jones. we still didnt have enough room for them all but I like the ventilation anyway.

We still got Bubba Kush and Blue Cheese on deck. 
Bubba can go in my cab now that blue dream is about done and I wanna try that fermentation idea of riddlemes on some of the blue cheese.

Heres the blue cheese, no way i can get to her now, I got a boat load of trimming to do to.









.​


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Oct 5, 2010)

WOW!!!!!!!!! trimming is gonna be crazy! but i wish i were u right about now.. lol i can't wait to see what u pulled off that man amazing work!!


----------



## notoriousb (Oct 5, 2010)

good shit cruze  

the cj looks *fire*


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 5, 2010)

I hate trimming it's so tedious, i just keep telling myself the end justifies the means, excellent grow cruzer well done


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Oct 5, 2010)

WOW Holy Fucking Shit Cruzzz!!! BADASSSSS!!ROCK ON!! I Say A pound 1/2 off Bubba K


----------



## Easy420forme (Oct 5, 2010)

the main cola has to be 1 lbs by itself


----------



## WWShadow (Oct 5, 2010)

I new you had the green house packed but that is just incredible! Greenhouse growing is definitely the way to go!


----------



## joe3529 (Oct 5, 2010)

] 


i have three plants under 2 100w cfl an 1 60watt and 120 heat lamp and a 200 watt cfl directly above it stays a little breazy in there and farly warm probably right around 70 my leaves are purple brown and they have been growing since around june out doors an (the really green one should go another 2months?) i just brought them in any ideas a couple leaves are purple and some are green the hairs are about 60%-70% orange is it done is that all im gona get or should i let it go another couple weeks a month? any ideas would be awesome i also have 10 random seeds started and five aurora sead just germinated im goona put them under 24hr for a week then cut back to 18-6 then when about 16in-18in ill cut back to 12 12 should be fine right?


----------



## Easy420forme (Oct 5, 2010)

joe3529 said:


> View attachment 1194034View attachment 1194048View attachment 1194046View attachment 1194045View attachment 1194043View attachment 1194042View attachment 1194040View attachment 1194035View attachment 1194036View attachment 1194049]
> 
> 
> i have three plants under 2 100w cfl an 1 60watt and 120 heat lamp and a 200 watt cfl directly above it stays a little breazy in there and farly warm probably right around 70 my leaves are purple brown and they have been growing since around june out doors an (the really green one should go another 2months?) i just brought them in any ideas a couple leaves are purple and some are green the hairs are about 60%-70% orange is it done is that all im gona get or should i let it go another couple weeks a month? any ideas would be awesome i also have 10 random seeds started and five aurora sead just germinated im goona put them under 24hr for a week then cut back to 18-6 then when about 16in-18in ill cut back to 12 12 should be fine right?


You should start a new thread to ask questions. your post is considered hijacking the thread. Just a polite request to observe and respect people's thread. Post this on a new thread and we will be happy to provide you some meaningful feedback. peace


----------



## rastadred22 (Oct 5, 2010)

my god man those buds are just massive! must feel great!! congrats and happy trimming! dnt 4get to keep them bitches labeled


----------



## nathenking (Oct 5, 2010)

absolutly speech less cruzer.... great job my brudda....


----------



## bigcheese510 (Oct 5, 2010)

*10 elbows cruz. great work. *


----------



## bigcheese510 (Oct 5, 2010)

joe3529 said:


> View attachment 1194034View attachment 1194048View attachment 1194046View attachment 1194045View attachment 1194043View attachment 1194042View attachment 1194040View attachment 1194035View attachment 1194036View attachment 1194049]
> 
> 
> i have three plants under 2 100w cfl an 1 60watt and 120 heat lamp and a 200 watt cfl directly above it stays a little breazy in there and farly warm probably right around 70 my leaves are purple brown and they have been growing since around june out doors an (the really green one should go another 2months?) i just brought them in any ideas a couple leaves are purple and some are green the hairs are about 60%-70% orange is it done is that all im gona get or should i let it go another couple weeks a month? any ideas would be awesome i also have 10 random seeds started and five aurora sead just germinated im goona put them under 24hr for a week then cut back to 18-6 then when about 16in-18in ill cut back to 12 12 should be fine right?


 
4.5 grams dry weight. nice colors but what the hell happend to those things


----------



## gumball (Oct 5, 2010)

it looks like more is drying than you had growing, WOW!


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks guys. 
Yea buddy, I was so excited that while we were taking it down I kept tripping over everything. Talk about a kid in a candy store. 
My friend asked me if I needed new glasses, then asked if I was sure. LOL

I didn't need to label them cause that's only two of the plants. first two rows are blueberry the next three rows are Casey Jones.

Bubba Kush is coming down and going in the cab today. Blue Cheese will just have to wait but she was the farthest away from the mites so she should be ok.

Well, time to get to work.


----------



## WWShadow (Oct 5, 2010)

definitely a bit jealous & envious here, I can't wait to get my GH built & get started! thanks to your grow here I can plan spacing a bit then again yours seems to have worked out fine. 
The crowding didn't seem to really effect the plants did it? they looked pretty happy to me (not counting the mites). You dfeinitely took a huge risk with the watering system but it paid off big time? I love it. Definitely gonna get smart pots for any soil growing I do. I am still planning for hydro but may do a soil to compare with.
Enjoy the harvest Cruzer!


----------



## bohicular (Oct 5, 2010)

hey Cruzer, can't wait to see the rest of the harvest - its pretty mind blowing thus far! So, I'm working on a new cabinet design now, and would like to get your opinions, because your stealth cab was a pretty big inspiration. (you too, Gumball!)
here is the link:
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/373282-stealth-cab-design-opinions-needed.html


----------



## maniacal420 (Oct 5, 2010)

Mind boggling!! I guess 12 lbs. total. Can't wait to see some finished buds.


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 5, 2010)

WWShadow said:


> definitely a bit jealous & envious here, I can't wait to get my GH built & get started! thanks to your grow here I can plan spacing a bit then again yours seems to have worked out fine.
> The crowding didn't seem to really effect the plants did it? they looked pretty happy to me (not counting the mites). You dfeinitely took a huge risk with the watering system but it paid off big time? I love it. Definitely gonna get smart pots for any soil growing I do. I am still planning for hydro but may do a soil to compare with.
> Enjoy the harvest Cruzer!


When I started this I had all the stuff I knew about hydro in my head and sort of adapted it to a soil grow. Like the spacing, I usually grow scrog, I kept air flowing. The watering, I was looking for constant humidity in the root zone. Going with smart pots and injecting the water below the upper portion of the root zone, little in the morning and a little in the evening did it.
My buddy who gave me the soil mix says that's what did it, I gotta admit it was full of nitrogen and I just added flower nutes to it. The only time I saw yellow leaf was the last couple weeks. Give soil a shot in your new project you may be glad you did. Good luck. 



bohicular said:


> hey Cruzer, can't wait to see the rest of the harvest - its pretty mind blowing thus far! So, I'm working on a new cabinet design now, and would like to get your opinions, because your stealth cab was a pretty big inspiration. (you too, Gumball!)
> here is the link:
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/373282-stealth-cab-design-opinions-needed.html


No kidding its blowin my mind. 
Sure man, I'll take a look. Thanks.



maniacal420 said:


> Mind boggling!! I guess 12 lbs. total. Can't wait to see some finished buds.


Oh yea, I forgot. I'll get some shots of Santa Cruz OG for ya.


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 5, 2010)

Herrre's Bubba!









Left,







Right,







Dam she smells great! 
My buddy who has been helping me was an old school gorilla grower for years hes like, "I want some of this one!" 
Now I am gonna cut off some more stalk to help it dry but I had to get shots of her large colas for ya.​


----------



## rastadred22 (Oct 5, 2010)

wow those are massive!!


----------



## gumball (Oct 5, 2010)

you may have boomers outdoor grow beat!!

wonder if he'll catch that one!!


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 5, 2010)

Ha! you guys can change your guess if you want.
Im going with 7 oz'


In case you were wondering what happened to the Blue Dream, here she is.
I put her in my other cab and diverted the intake fan with the carton of smokes.
Been 5 days now, no good snap yet but we are close.








I'll have weight in a couple days.​.


----------



## potpimp (Oct 5, 2010)

OMG... I knew it was going to be good but this is one of those times you just want to do the happy dance to see a friend's success. Much, much respect Cruzer. It seems like it was just last week I was reading about you building the green house. Boy time flies when you're having fun!


----------



## gumball (Oct 5, 2010)

yeah cruzer has been dancing a jig all day!!


----------



## dmoose (Oct 5, 2010)

The Ganja Gods are smiling down on you my friend! I do not envy the amount of work you have in front of you, just everything else...... I see a Big Trimmer in your future as I'm sure you will be able to afford it after all this! Thanks for sharing this with all of us!


----------



## Danielsgb (Oct 5, 2010)

I'm going with 8 and a half. Just impressive as hell man.
Daniels


----------



## bigcheese510 (Oct 5, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Ha! you guys can change your guess if you want.
> Im going with 7 oz'
> 
> 
> ...


cant tell the density but ill say 8.5 zips. great work. wish i could smoke some of it


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 5, 2010)

Damn Cruz!!!! awesome pull on the harvest!!  casey jones looks danky dank!! along with the rest of what you pulled. awesome man!


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Oct 6, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> herrre's bubba!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



badassss!!cruzz


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 6, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Ha! you guys can change your guess if you want.
> Im going with 7 oz'
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 6, 2010)

Please read:

I went and dropped off the first plant (Santa Cruz OG Kush) at my local co-op and we were talking about the little contest we have going on.
I was told that I could give another patient an eight of meds but it is illegal to mail it. I wont break the law. 
Sorry guys but if you win and live in the bay area I will be happy to meet you.


----------



## DenseBuds (Oct 6, 2010)

Ya, postal service is federal. No go.


----------



## bigcheese510 (Oct 6, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Please read:
> 
> I went and dropped off the first plant (Santa Cruz OG Kush) at my local co-op and we were talking about the little contest we have going on.
> I was told that I could give another patient an eight of meds but it is illegal to mail it. I wont break the law.
> Sorry guys but if you win and live in the bay area I will be happy to meet you.


looks like im a potential winner haha


----------



## gumball (Oct 6, 2010)

Hey, its still fun to compete and see who is best at guessing. No harm, no foul, and no loss! Plus you don't want to screw yourself!! Enjoy the harvest.


----------



## HowzerMD (Oct 6, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Please read:
> 
> I went and dropped off the first plant (Santa Cruz OG Kush) at my local co-op and we were talking about the little contest we have going on.
> I was told that I could give another patient an eight of meds but it is illegal to mail it. I wont break the law.
> Sorry guys but if you win and live in the bay area I will be happy to meet you.


I think it's neat that you're even offering to do something like this Cruzer. Regardless of how it goes down.


----------



## gumball (Oct 6, 2010)

Your right howser, it says a lot about cruzers character. A stand up guy for real though.


----------



## notoriousb (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm going to be in berkeley today


----------



## Easy420forme (Oct 6, 2010)

I just bought a one way tcket to SF... I'll be at the airport Cruzer... with myt hand out... LOL. I read his entire Greenhouse build thread and the subsequent grow journal. I learned a lot about cruzer in just those lengthy reads. I also learned alot about the growing of the sweet leaf. He is an amazing cat. very stand-up, practicle and smart as a whip. no wonder he yielded as much as he did.


peace


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks guys. I just got tired of paying for the meds, got legal and learned how to grow. Now I got more then I need so I figure WTF. 
Have some fun. As long as its cool.

Laws are Laws man. 
The way I see it is cannabis was made illegal in the US not because of consumption and the effects it has on people but because it was a cheaper alternative to cutting down trees for the pulp used to make paper and the powers that be at that time like Randolph Hearst and Andrew Mellon (who was the Secretary of State) had a invested in forests to cut down to make the pulp that made the paper they printed the newspapers on. They used cash to pass a law. Nobody in government then or now really gives a shit about its effects on people. Hell they even experimented with it as a truth serum. I think it was in the 40"s on a gangster. Laced his cigarettes with it, he got stoned and talked about shit he shouldn't have. No, they know its effects on people. It's about power and its about money.

Today things are different sure but not by much, the powers that be just have different interests. 

This contest isn't much and I appreciate you guys following along and giving me your ideas and advice.
Sorry about the rambling, I got medicated this morning. At least the headaches gone.


----------



## IAm5toned (Oct 6, 2010)

well i havent been to the bay area since around the time the northridge quake hit back in the early 90's, and prolly wont be there anytime soon.... but im glad the SCOGK worked out good for ya man  happy smoke!


----------



## zmansmoke (Oct 6, 2010)

my guess 12 oz


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 6, 2010)

IAm5toned said:


> well i havent been to the bay area since around the time the northridge quake hit back in the early 90's, and prolly wont be there anytime soon.... but im glad the SCOGK worked out good for ya man  happy smoke!


Oh for sure, first to branch out, first to flower, first to pack on the weight and what a sweet smokin gal she is.
Good choice man. I just wish she got a little more light.



zmansmoke said:


> my guess 12 oz


Gotcha zman, Thats 12 oz on bubba. Dam I hope your right!


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 7, 2010)

OK I'm gonna trim off the buds and weigh Blue Dream tomorrow. 
She has been drying for a week now.

Here's what I got for guesses:

Blue Dream

gumball 12.5
Cruzer 10 oz
Blue cheese 11.5
WWShadow 13.5
Howzer 11
Qazwers 12.25
WOW 14
Easy 10.75
Cultivation 9.5
billcollector 17
Silent 15oz 10g
2closet 16

Good luck, and its still open to guess until I post weight.


----------



## rastadred22 (Oct 7, 2010)

uhhhh i guess ill be different and say 8.5...hope u dnt and u get more but theres my guess


----------



## bigcheese510 (Oct 7, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> OK I'm gonna trim off the buds and weigh Blue Dream tomorrow.
> She has been drying for a week now.
> 
> Here's what I got for guesses:
> ...


did you mean big cheese and not blue cheese ? ?


----------



## bigcheese510 (Oct 7, 2010)

i love it when she blew cheese


----------



## Danielsgb (Oct 7, 2010)

I'll go 13oz. Still a fun game Cruzer, but laws are laws, so not worth it. I was wondering about that. Impressive that's for sure. Doesn't seem like that long ago I was seeing you get the bricks in, then walls up.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Oct 7, 2010)

Then, bricks out, and walls down . Followed by roof off! Its been a great ride this summer! Can't wait to see where the winter takes us??


----------



## joe3529 (Oct 7, 2010)

bigcheese510 said:


> 4.5 grams dry weight. nice colors but what the hell happend to those things


 they were outside an had some cold temps i brought them inside now i think the purple ones have about another week and the really green one has a good month


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 7, 2010)

Ok guys, We Have a Winner! (and its not me)

First I cut all the buds off and piled them in a cardboard box top.







Then weighed a paper bag, The bag is 57 grams so we need to subtract that from the total.
So here it is,















371 gm minus the 57 gm for the bag leaves us with 314 grams.
divide that by 28 and we got 11.21 oz's

Man it was close between Blue Cheese and Howzer so I dumped them out and did it twice and got the same number.

So congrats Howzer you the winner!
Its only been a week so I would say it need some time to cure but that's up to you.
I understand you are a medical patient and live in the bay area so how about you shoot me a PM and we will meet so you can claim your prize. 
Then maybe you could post a smoke report on it.

Heres a close up 









​


----------



## gumball (Oct 7, 2010)

That's great cruzer, awesome pull! I am guessing you will have yielded 5-6 lbs once all said and done. I know most will be donated away to patients and the such, but nice job.


----------



## bigcheese510 (Oct 7, 2010)

bigcheese510 said:


> 11.5 oz give or take 3 grams


did i get left out ?


----------



## Easy420forme (Oct 7, 2010)

Great pic of that bud... I got stoned looking at it. Great job and man I was close with 10.75 oz. Congrats to Howzer


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 7, 2010)

gumball said:


> That's great cruzer, awesome pull! I am guessing you will have yielded 5-6 lbs once all said and done. I know most will be donated away to patients and the such, but nice job.





Easy420forme said:


> Great pic of that bud... I got stoned looking at it. Great job and man I was close with 10.75 oz. Congrats to Howzer


Thanks guys, yea, it was closer then I thought it would be.


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 7, 2010)

bigcheese510 said:


> did i get left out ?



I went over the journal last night and copied everyone's guess. I looked at it today and Howser was closer by like 1/2 gram or something.
My bad, I didn't notice the cushion. I accepted the guess with it so technically you are right as well. So you get one too.

Congrats! Blue Cheese, we have two winners! 
Shoot me a pm and we will hook up.

Lets keep the next round to set numbers though, no give or take. OK?


----------



## bigcheese510 (Oct 7, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> I went over the journal last night and copied everyone's guess. I looked at it today and Howser was closer by like 1/2 gram or something.
> My bad, I didn't notice the cushion. I accepted the guess with it so technically you are right as well. So you get one too.
> 
> Congrats! Blue Cheese, we have two winners!
> ...


hahaha its koo bro. i wasnt sure cuz you were callin me blue cheese. hmmm hmm its BIG CHEESE sir. hahaha


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 7, 2010)

Oh shit, 
Mr. Big Cheese. My bad. 
I got all this blue floating around in my head, blue cheese, blue berry, blue dream.
Gets confusing.


----------



## bigcheese510 (Oct 7, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Oh shit,
> Mr. Big Cheese. My bad.
> I got all this blue floating around in my head, blue cheese, blue berry, blue dream.
> Gets confusing.


haha and all the medicating. its all good. you should do the next one like the price is right- closest to without going over wins. you had me lookin in the thread for some fucker named blue cheese hahaha


----------



## gumball (Oct 7, 2010)

bigcheese510 said:


> haha and all the medicating. its all good. you should do the next one like the price is right- closest to without going over wins. you had me lookin in the thread for some fucker named blue cheese hahaha


thats funny cause cruzer always called "PANGcake" "PanCake". we all have all little dislexia's/OCD's, thats what makes us us!!


----------



## HowzerMD (Oct 7, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Ok guys, We Have a Winner! (and its not me)
> 
> First I cut all the buds off and piled them in a cardboard box top.
> 
> ...


YEEEAAAHHHH buddy.!!!!


----------



## HowzerMD (Oct 7, 2010)

PS : As I am a medical marijuana patient, I'd be honored to provide an official Cruzer101 Blue Dream smoke report.


----------



## WWShadow (Oct 7, 2010)

Hell Yeah Cruzer,
been a hell of a grow. I real glad to have found your threads. the journal of building your greenhouse has helped me to avoid some potential design problems I was trying to figure out. It pays to read through the threads.
Thanks


----------



## HotPhyre (Oct 7, 2010)

Well you inspire me to grow in my greenhouse for 2011!!!

I will read threw your 143 pages of threads and get tips, i have been at this thread before, for sure it seems to be the biggest hit for greenhouse grows!!

++Rep for you sir!!!

Well time to read, might have some questions hopefully you dont mind i ask on here.


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 7, 2010)

bigcheese510 said:


> haha and all the medicating. its all good. you should do the next one like the price is right- closest to without going over wins. you had me lookin in the thread for some fucker named blue cheese hahaha


HA!
Now that sounds like something I would do!



gumball said:


> thats funny cause cruzer always called "PANGcake" "PanCake". we all have all little dislexia's/OCD's, thats what makes us us!!


Your right, I did. Like a hundred times LOL



HowzerMD said:


> YEEEAAAHHHH buddy.!!!!





HowzerMD said:


> PS : As I am a medical marijuana patient, I'd be honored to provide an official Cruzer101 Blue Dream smoke report.






WWShadow said:


> Hell Yeah Cruzer,
> been a hell of a grow. I real glad to have found your threads. the journal of building your greenhouse has helped me to avoid some potential design problems I was trying to figure out. It pays to read through the threads.
> Thanks


No problem man, Yea, I admit, I scan for pics too, If I like what I see then I go back and read. Don't know what I'm missing.



HotPhyre said:


> Well you inspire me to grow in my greenhouse for 2011!!!
> 
> I will read threw your 143 pages of threads and get tips, i have been at this thread before, for sure it seems to be the biggest hit for greenhouse grows!!
> ++Rep for you sir!!!
> Well time to read, might have some questions hopefully you dont mind i ask on here.


Yea, when I started this I searched for greenhouse grows here and most of what I found was greenhouse seeds in a grow. This is just a small 8x12 structure I'm sure there are some real ones out there but thanks, yea this will work for me. 

Sure I follow both journals so build questions I can answer there and grow questions here.
.


----------



## WOWgrow (Oct 8, 2010)

Lol, I was way off, nevermind, congrats to the winners. I'm getting high just looking at it!


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 8, 2010)

Ha! better luck next time WOW.

So I went into the shed and checked on the girls hanging, temps been about 75 daytime and 55° at night. Humidity, 40% daytime 60 to 70% at night. I might add a heater in there to keep it down during the night. 

I noticed the mites were giving up and climbing to the tip of the cut so I removed that portion and re-hung them. 















So it was good that I didn't gas them.
I didnt look real close but by glancing I dont see any mites on the buds now.

It doesnt look like I need to worry about mold cause as they are drying its creating small pockets where air can travel. I purposely left more leaf on the blueberry to test the ability of the plant to ripen. After reading riddleme's journal and his fermentation chamber it made sense to me that the plant draws the left over nitrogen from the leaf as it cures and helps ripen the trichomes. Seems to be working and the blueberry has more amber trichs then the Casey Jones. From now on I will only remove the large fan leaf and excess stalk. I have been manicuring the buds before the dry. The next level is to try the fermentation style and wet them down before cutting and leave all the fan leaf.​


----------



## notoriousb (Oct 8, 2010)

I used to fully trim right off the plant then dry but Im trying the same thing only cutting the large fan leaves that have visible stems then leaving the rest to absorb the N out and I gotta say that my outdoor buds are lookin just as good as my last indoor batch


----------



## gumball (Oct 8, 2010)

Its nice seeing experienced growers remaining open minded to new techniques. Riddleme has been here about a year, and while he has a lot of people that follow hiS ramblings, I continue to read people doing the old fashioned stuff. A good deal of his ramblings and research make sense if you put thought into it. I wish I had the space to try a lot more of his techniques, but NC will be legal in the next few years, and hopefully I can legally medicate for my pain and get to try this cool stuff too! 

Those mites are nuts all gathered round like that, I say take 'em in the yard and set a magnifying glass over them, for all the trouble they put you through!!


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 8, 2010)

Right on man, Thanks for the input.


----------



## HowzerMD (Oct 8, 2010)

Holy shit I got the fucking creepie crawlies just looking at those mites man. All cluster-fucked together like that.EEwww.


----------



## rastadred22 (Oct 8, 2010)

thats whats up ive always been taught to trim after u dry...ony untill i cam to this site did i see people doin it be4 the dry...i leave everything! i dont cut a leaf off...they all wrap around the buds and almost put then in a cucoon..i love it it sometimes extends drying by a day or two but the slower u dry (without it molding) the better anyway.. the def seem to ripen more as well idk im sure u will be pleased with leaving the leaves on..y do u cut off fan leaves? i mean u might as well leave them there as well...it not like its harder to cut em wen the tree is dry...some times u can just pop em off easy wen dry...but dont pull to hard cuz if it aint poppin off most likely it will strip stalk down the strem takin out whate evers under it lol...but yea y not leave em all?


----------



## CultivationArt (Oct 8, 2010)

are you still up for swaping 8ths, honestly ill even go first, i trust you..
gods gift is not done yet, but the lavender has been curing for about 2 weeks almost.
and it is tasty, and stoney, but yet entergetic high, really gives you the warm feeling, and the crash is real clean.
buzz legnth about 2 hours. has a purple yet very hashy after taste, very rewarding skunk scent.
lots of resin coating the leaves and buds.
dense over all nugs. each top weights just under a quarter.
i could give you an exellent descripion on you buds, trust it. but like i said id even go first.


----------



## maniacal420 (Oct 8, 2010)

I am seriously impressed with your generosity and grow. Well done, Cruzer!!


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 8, 2010)

HowzerMD said:


> Holy shit I got the fucking creepie crawlies just looking at those mites man. All cluster-fucked together like that.EEwww.


I hear ya. 
cluster-fucked good description for them. Some were going down the string but most just made a pile. 



rastadred22 said:


> thats whats up ive always been taught to trim after u dry...ony untill i cam to this site did i see people doin it be4 the dry...i leave everything! i dont cut a leaf off...they all wrap around the buds and almost put then in a cucoon..i love it it sometimes extends drying by a day or two but the slower u dry (without it molding) the better anyway.. the def seem to ripen more as well idk im sure u will be pleased with leaving the leaves on..y do u cut off fan leaves? i mean u might as well leave them there as well...it not like its harder to cut em wen the tree is dry...some times u can just pop em off easy wen dry...but dont pull to hard cuz if it aint poppin off most likely it will strip stalk down the strem takin out whate evers under it lol...but yea y not leave em all?


Yea, I knew people hung without taking the fan leaf but I thought it was just easier. I take them and trim/hang then cut off the nugs into a jar. In the jar it ripens. Got used to doing it that way. Guess I'll see the difference first hand.



CultivationArt said:


> are you still up for swaping 8ths, honestly ill even go first, i trust you..
> gods gift is not done yet, but the lavender has been curing for about 2 weeks almost.
> and it is tasty, and stoney, but yet entergetic high, really gives you the warm feeling, and the crash is real clean.
> buzz legnth about 2 hours. has a purple yet very hashy after taste, very rewarding skunk scent.
> ...


I bet you could give an excellent description of the meds.
Sure, if we could meet in the Bay area I'm down with it.


----------



## rastadred22 (Oct 8, 2010)

o ok i just didnt kno why u cut off the fan leaves


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 9, 2010)

The buds in the shed have been hanging for about 5 days now. Been a pretty good temp and humidity swing from day to night 75 to 80° day 40% humidity and 55 to 60° night with 60 to 65% humidity. I bet if I put a little heater in there at night I could fix that.

Anyway, it sounds within range. Heres a couple shots from today,

Casey Jones,








Blueberry,














I got that fan pointing down on low. Moves the air around pretty good.



Oh, cant forget the guard dog.







The forever vigilant canine... Max.​


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 9, 2010)

Heres a pic of the Blue Cheese by herself. Shes the last one left.








testing the size of this pic. I saved it as a 800x600​


----------



## rastadred22 (Oct 9, 2010)

damn man those colas look huge hanging there!!! max stil growing too! love watchin him grow~!


----------



## BooMeR242 (Oct 9, 2010)

damn man max got big. haha crazy how fast it goes. my pup is at 70lbs now and 10months.
Harvest is looking good, waiting to see it all done and weight


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 9, 2010)

Good job cruz  Max is getting gigantic lol! 
My only concern is the drying temp and rh, I just dont want to see the final product not reflect all your hard work and time. IMO drying and curing are just as big of a factor as the seedling/clone, veg, and flower stage. Even tho you cut the plants down the job isn't over yet. You still have that a/c unit you can use to control temp during the day along with a heater to control night temps and pick up a humidifier or dehumidifier to completely control rh if you don't have one already. I'v enjoyed watching you grow these beauties out to the max and just dont want to see your final product end up being okay instead of some incredible smooth meds that are enjoyable to smoke. 
Sorry for the rant I just want you to have the best bud you can make...


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 9, 2010)

rastadred22 said:


> damn man those colas look huge hanging there!!! max stil growing too! love watchin him grow~!


Yea man, its awesome in there, colas hanging all around ya. Max is less then half way there. Stay tuned.



BooMeR242 said:


> damn man max got big. haha crazy how fast it goes. my pup is at 70lbs now and 10months.
> Harvest is looking good, waiting to see it all done and weight


10 mos 70lbs? Gonna be a good sized dog. Gotta pic for us?



whodatnation said:


> Good job cruz  Max is getting gigantic lol!
> My only concern is the drying temp and rh, I just dont want to see the final product not reflect all your hard work and time. IMO drying and curing are just as big of a factor as the seedling/clone, veg, and flower stage. Even tho you cut the plants down the job isn't over yet. You still have that a/c unit you can use to control temp during the day along with a heater to control night temps and pick up a humidifier or dehumidifier to completely control rh if you don't have one already. I'v enjoyed watching you grow these beauties out to the max and just dont want to see your final product end up being okay instead of some incredible smooth meds that are enjoyable to smoke.
> Sorry for the rant I just want you to have the best bud you can make...


No rant at all man. I do this to get opinions, I'm no pro at this. 

Your right. I just went and dug up a heater I have that's thermostatically controlled and put it in there for tonight to maintain the temps. That should stabilize the humidity somewhat too. starting at 76° 40% I'll check it in a while.

Thanks man.


----------



## WWShadow (Oct 9, 2010)

that 2X4 gives a good indication of the actual size of the bud on that plant. How much longer will that one go? based on the looks in the pic it seems to want to keep on growing, lol


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 9, 2010)

I hear ya. she doesn't look ready at all. I planed on taking her this week but now I don't know.
Sure need to clean the greenhouse out, spray it down with some killer pesticide and get the next grow going.


----------



## HowzerMD (Oct 10, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> The buds in the shed have been hanging for about 5 days now. Been a pretty good temp and humidity swing from day to night 75 to 80° day 40% humidity and 55 to 60° night with 60 to 65% humidity. I bet if I put a little heater in there at night I could fix that.
> 
> Anyway, it sounds within range. Heres a couple shots from today,
> 
> ...


The forever growing canine, you mean...You could get away with 60-65% RH, I have to deal with nothing better than that since I'm on the coast. The process just takes longer, that's all. Assuming you keep things clean and check your buds daily it shouldn't be that big of an issue unless you need a fast turn-over. But all the better if you want to tweak it how you want. That's where the real learning is.


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 10, 2010)

Yea, no kidding, That puppy chow goes right through him.
So you run at a higher humidity, keeping an eye out for mold but it takes a bit longer... Good to know.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 10, 2010)

Id say 60%-65% rh and 65.f is perfect  It does take a lil longer gut its perfect if you can hold it there at all times. Thats how I dry all my buds  just my 2cents.


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 10, 2010)

Well I took your advice and added that heater last night, kept them about 65° and 55% RH. 
Temps are rising to mid eighties for this week so this morning I added the a/c unit.

Snagged it from the GH.








Set it on a 2x6 to make it the same height as the floor. 
I still had a couple 4x8 sheets of Styrofoam insulation so I covered the door with it.















You can see the heater inside on the floor.








Starting this morning at 76° 49% RH.
Its gonna be like 85° today. I got the a/c on low right now. We'll see how it goes.









.


----------



## Silent Running (Oct 10, 2010)

Simply amazing cruzer. Max is so cute. Fun watching your grow and his. lol


----------



## HowzerMD (Oct 10, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Yea, no kidding, That puppy chow goes right through him.
> So you run at a higher humidity, keeping an eye out for mold but it takes a bit longer... Good to know.


Yea lower humidity is optimum but doesn't mean you can't dry in anything higher. I'm only at this RH because it's what mother nature is giving me here. Whodatnation actually brought up my next point, I kind of like drying around 60% myself. Slower dried buds smoke smoother and sweeter, and it's easier to make that perfect "dry enough to start curing but not completely dry" window because things are moving slower. I usually throw it jars once the stem cracks a little but still bends and the buds are mostly dry to the touch. The drying process finishes in the jars over the first week or so and then the real "curing" starts. Missing this window sucks, because there isn't really anything you can do about buds dried too much. Just felt like sharing that bit


----------



## rastadred22 (Oct 10, 2010)

if the buds do dry to much throw in some fresh parsley into the jar and seal it for a while garentee that'll do the trick!


----------



## Easy420forme (Oct 10, 2010)

rastadred22 said:


> if the buds do dry to much through in some fresh parsley into the jar and seal it for a while garentee that'll do the trick!


would you do that regardless or just when over dried?


----------



## Easy420forme (Oct 10, 2010)

rastadred22 said:


> if the buds do dry to much through in some fresh parsley into the jar and seal it for a while garentee that'll do the trick!


Do you do that regardless if it is over dried? Sorry for double post.


----------



## rastadred22 (Oct 10, 2010)

yea if seen bud that was already cured get real crispy, like press it in ur fingers and it breaks to dust, and we put parsely in it and and within 24hours it had some moisture bac to it and just under 2days and it was as if it never dried out


----------



## riddleme (Oct 10, 2010)

rastadred22 said:


> yea if seen bud that was already cured get real crispy, like press it in ur fingers and it breaks to dust, and we put parsely in it and and within 24hours it had some moisture bac to it and just under 2days and it was as if it never dried out


yeah you can do this with anything wet, if you have plants in your garden simply use a leaf from an MJ plant, I use lettuce leafs cause they do not alter taste but you can use orange or lemon peels as well and they do alter the taste, I also huff in the jars (think breathing on a mirror so you can write on it) as this displaces O2 with CO2 and slows things down as well as adding a bit of moisture


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 10, 2010)

Silent Running said:


> Simply amazing cruzer. Max is so cute. Fun watching your grow and his. lol


Thanks Silent, yea, he is a great pup. very sensitive though. 
When he does something he's not suppose to and I call him a bad dog he lowers his head and goes and sits in the corner. It's only happened a couple times, hes really a great dog but still hes gotta learn. Yea, this grow is really something else. I'm glad to share. 



HowzerMD said:


> Yea lower humidity is optimum but doesn't mean you can't dry in anything higher. I'm only at this RH because it's what mother nature is giving me here. Whodatnation actually brought up my next point, I kind of like drying around 60% myself. Slower dried buds smoke smoother and sweeter, and it's easier to make that perfect "dry enough to start curing but not completely dry" window because things are moving slower. I usually throw it jars once the stem cracks a little but still bends and the buds are mostly dry to the touch. The drying process finishes in the jars over the first week or so and then the real "curing" starts. Missing this window sucks, because there isn't really anything you can do about buds dried too much. Just felt like sharing that bit


Good info,
Yea, I hear ya, In my case there is a big swing from day to night. I guess all you can do is try your best. I had a grow not turn out right in the past. Meds have that chlorophyll taste and couldn't get it out. I tried wetting it again and drying a couple times. I think they were too wet when they went into jars or I didn't air them out enough, either way I had 4 oz's of half assed bud. That sucked. 



rastadred22 said:


> if the buds do dry to much throw in some fresh parsley into the jar and seal it for a while garentee that'll do the trick!


Thanks for the info.



rastadred22 said:


> yea if seen bud that was already cured get real crispy, like press it in ur fingers and it breaks to dust, and we put parsely in it and and within 24hours it had some moisture bac to it and just under 2days and it was as if it never dried out


I have done something similar, I use a piece of damp paper tower folded over a couple times, then folded over the rim of the jar and put the cap back on. Hopefully I wont need to wet these again.



riddleme said:


> yeah you can do this with anything wet, if you have plants in your garden simply use a leaf from an MJ plant, I use lettuce leafs cause they do not alter taste but you can use orange or lemon peels as well and they do alter the taste, I also huff in the jars (think breathing on a mirror so you can write on it) as this displaces O2 with CO2 and slows things down as well as adding a bit of moisture


Yea the paper towel deal dont change the taste but thats on buds that have already cured. 
I blow into them too but just a small stream to get a better idea of the smell. Never huffed, seems I'm always trying to get it dryer.
Good idea though, the huffing, I'll try that with some dryer stuff next time.


----------



## HowzerMD (Oct 10, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Good info,
> Yea, I hear ya, In my case there is a big swing from day to night. I guess all you can do is try your best. I had a grow not turn out right in the past. Meds have that chlorophyll taste and couldn't get it out. I tried wetting it again and drying a couple times. I think they were too wet when they went into jars or I didn't air them out enough, either way I had 4 oz's of half assed bud. That sucked.


Yea those swings in humidity can affect things. Higher or lower, keeping it all consistant is the most important. That grassy taste/smell is from drying too fast and not giving chlorophyl enough time to dissipate, or drying too slow and things not breaking down fast enough(which is alot harder to do). If your dips and peaks in humidity have a huge range then definately keep on the ventilation and monitoring everything like you're doing so it stays as level as possible.


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 10, 2010)

well, it warmed up to 84° in there over a couple hours, I turned up the a/c to max and hosed off the roof and the sidewall that's in the sun.
Got it down to 79° but they got warm today and its supposed to be hotter tomorrow. Bubba is staying cool but still not dry enough to bag yet.

After hanging the Blue dream for a week it was bagged for two days and went into jars today. That stuff is looking real good.
I tried a little bit of the trim and its definitely knock your dick in the dirt meds. The trim did the job, wonder what the buds will be like.


----------



## HowzerMD (Oct 10, 2010)

Yea Blue Dream can definitely be some cock-punching herb alright. I can't fucking wait to chop mine. How many weeks did your BD flower for?


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 10, 2010)

I seen small flowers about the beginning of August, that's when I got the security system. 
Then cut her beginning of October so 8 to 10 weeks. she could have gone longer but I freaked out when I saw spider mite webs.

How long you got?


----------



## HowzerMD (Oct 10, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> I seen small flowers about the beginning of August, that's when I got the security system.
> Then cut her beginning of October so 8 to 10 weeks. she could have gone longer but I freaked out when I saw spider mite webs.
> 
> How long you got?


Week 10 starts Tuesday and they look like they'll go to 11 or so for full ripeness. Maybe over the weekend I'll chop idk. I'm keeping an eye on them because they're starting to slow down with the plumping and pistils have begun to receed. They've started hardening off pretty nicely so it might be earlier than I think.They're indoors if I didn't mention it.


----------



## bigcheese510 (Oct 10, 2010)

HowzerMD said:


> Week 10 starts Tuesday and they look like they'll go to 11 or so for full ripeness. Maybe over the weekend I'll chop idk. I'm keeping an eye on them because they're starting to slow down with the plumping and pistils have begun to receed. They've started hardening off pretty nicely so it might be earlier than I think.They're indoors if I didn't mention it.


hey howzer i have a BD indoors too. do you have any pics ?


----------



## HowzerMD (Oct 10, 2010)

bigcheese510 said:


> hey howzer i have a BD indoors too. do you have any pics ?


https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/358252-400w-cabinet-grow-black-god-22.html#post4703251

A couple posts down is my week 8 update. The first two pics are Blue Dream. Theres one or two others also I think. I don't have anything more recent, but chop chop is coming soon.


----------



## gumball (Oct 10, 2010)

hey cruzer, out of all of them, and if you could even tell, which do you think smelled the least and which the most? everything looks great, max is getting big. you have a good dog there when their feelings get hurt if you talk to them out of tone. its hard to be loud with 'em though when they act like that. like making a kid cry!!


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 10, 2010)

While they were growing I think I would say Bubba Kush had the strongest odor. Or maybe it was the closest to my nose.
Yea, Its only happened twice but I really feel like a jerk when that happens... He's gotta learn what he can and cannot chew on. 
He's pretty smart, maybe Max knows that and is messing with my head.


----------



## gumball (Oct 10, 2010)

well i truely believe animals have a knowledge we dont understand. i think some are stupid as hell, just like people. but my dog just knows things, or consistently does the same thing, when we talk to her. not commands, but talk to her. they are great companions nonetheless.


----------



## HowzerMD (Oct 10, 2010)

gumball said:


> well i truely believe animals have a knowledge we dont understand. i think some are stupid as hell, just like people. but my dog just knows things, or consistently does the same thing, when we talk to her. not commands, but talk to her. they are great companions nonetheless.


Definitely. I believe that dogs understand a lot more in life than we give credit for. If they are intelligent enough to communicate within their own kind, they are certainly capable of learning much more.


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 10, 2010)

So like check this out, I just spent an hour going through the newbie/plant problems category's 
Feel like a laugh? Go see what these inexperienced growers are telling new growers. There should be a law against that.
It used to be fun to go in there and help out people, now it like OMG just kill it. I feel like FDD


----------



## BooMeR242 (Oct 10, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> So like check this out, I just spent an hour going through the newbie/plant problems category's
> Feel like a laugh? Go see what these inexperienced growers are telling new growers. There should be a law against that.
> It used to be fun to go in there and help out people, now it like OMG just kill it. I feel like FDD


im tellin ya... come join the darkside. hehe

oh so u see the new hightimes? just got it delivered today cracked it open. glad my vote went to Bluedream. made the top 10 strains of the year. let me know how the smke is brotha


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 10, 2010)

Dude, I'm having a hard enough time waiting as it is. I make it a point to cure a month before I break it out.
I rolled some of the trim today and yea, I can see why it in the top ten. The trim was better than other buds I have grown!
Awesome choice man, thanks again.

The dark side.. IDK man, even with the idiots there still are a bunch of cool peeps here.
Maybe though. I gotta spend some time over there and check it out.


----------



## Silent Running (Oct 11, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> So like check this out, I just spent an hour going through the newbie/plant problems category's
> Feel like a laugh? Go see what these inexperienced growers are telling new growers. There should be a law against that.
> It used to be fun to go in there and help out people, now it like OMG just kill it. I feel like FDD


Is fun and sad at the same time. Fun to blaze and go look at the "grow that hermie out and you'll have fem'ed seeds" but sad that someone actually gives out advice like that to new growers. I guess it is even more sad that they believe in the advice they are giving. *shrug* +love for ya cruzer


----------



## HowzerMD (Oct 11, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> So like check this out, I just spent an hour going through the newbie/plant problems category's
> Feel like a laugh? Go see what these inexperienced growers are telling new growers. There should be a law against that.
> It used to be fun to go in there and help out people, now it like OMG just kill it. I feel like FDD


HAHAHA I know!! It's pretty ridiculous the things you'll see. Too numerous to give examples lol..Someone once asked me how many black lights I used...


----------



## psari (Oct 11, 2010)

Still find it curious that it is "cute" for a toddler to ask ignorant questions and watch the arguments with the same, but we lambaste adults for their ignorance. We are not born with a PhD in any science. This has to be learned. Sadly there are far too many "toddlers" teaching each other misinformation. And some of those toddlers are not as blessed up stairs. Coaching people into learning what to do correctly is the only way to end the myths. Just need more people willing to constantly nod, smile and say, "No, that's not correct. Look at this ..." 

Besides, "Common sense aint so common," definitely holds true ...

Congrats again Cruzer. That soil/ground contact I think did help with maintaining your moisture content/temps and uptake of some of the passed on nutes. Looking forward to your next round of sunshine infused ladies.


----------



## jimdandy (Oct 11, 2010)

That is so cool. Would love to have a greenhouse but it aint happening here in midwest corn country!!


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 11, 2010)

psari said:


> Still find it curious that it is "cute" for a toddler to ask ignorant questions and watch the arguments with the same, but we lambaste adults for their ignorance. We are not born with a PhD in any science. This has to be learned. Sadly there are far too many "toddlers" teaching each other misinformation. And some of those toddlers are not as blessed up stairs. Coaching people into learning what to do correctly is the only way to end the myths. Just need more people willing to constantly nod, smile and say, "No, that's not correct. Look at this ..."
> 
> Besides, "Common sense aint so common," definitely holds true ...
> 
> Congrats again Cruzer. That soil/ground contact I think did help with maintaining your moisture content/temps and uptake of some of the passed on nutes. Looking forward to your next round of sunshine infused ladies.


Well said, Thank's for following along psari.


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 11, 2010)

jimdandy said:


> That is so cool. Would love to have a greenhouse but it aint happening here in midwest corn country!!


Corn country? sounds like perfect camouflage to me. How about a few rows in the yard with a couple girls in the middle?


----------



## Weedoozie (Oct 11, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Corn country? sounds like perfect camouflage to me. How about a few rows in the yard with a couple girls in the middle?


YEAH! I've seen grows like that and they are well concealed. You could also use sunflowers if you don't want to do corn for some reason


----------



## bigcheese510 (Oct 11, 2010)

psari said:


> Still find it curious that it is "cute" for a toddler to ask ignorant questions and watch the arguments with the same, but we lambaste adults for their ignorance. We are not born with a PhD in any science. This has to be learned. Sadly there are far too many "toddlers" teaching each other misinformation. And some of those toddlers are not as blessed up stairs. Coaching people into learning what to do correctly is the only way to end the myths. Just need more people willing to constantly nod, smile and say, "No, that's not correct. Look at this ..."
> 
> Besides, "Common sense aint so common," definitely holds true ...
> 
> Congrats again Cruzer. That soil/ground contact I think did help with maintaining your moisture content/temps and uptake of some of the passed on nutes. Looking forward to your next round of sunshine infused ladies.


 
thats why you have to do your home work and not just listen to the first person that wants to spew info your direction. there are numerous places that are far better than forums to get info. I personally take advice and research it before i try it unless it has come from a proven source. if i had listened to everyone that gives advice my plants would be dead. i try to help the mis guided growers but you can only lead a horse to water you cant make them drink.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Oct 11, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Dude, I'm having a hard enough time waiting as it is. I make it a point to cure a month before I break it out.
> I rolled some of the trim today and yea, I can see why it in the top ten. The trim was better than other buds I have grown!
> Awesome choice man, thanks again.
> 
> ...


glad the BD turned out above expectations. so i can brag a little. giggity. 
i agree with cools peeps here. thats why im still lingering... ill be back one day. im on most the grow forums lurking as is. ill be waitin for harvest/smoke report


----------



## gumball (Oct 11, 2010)

very true about the newbs all, and as cruzer has pointed out, none of us are experts so we are all newbs in some regards. you try to help folks where and when you can. if they dont listen to good advice, then they most be the type of person that is unable to learn from others misfortune, and must learn from their own.


----------



## Humboldt14 (Oct 11, 2010)

i like your green house, i got -3- 100x30 foot green houses, and -1- little 30x10 green house

yours looks a little more professionally built then mine. I take mine down after every season replace the plastic.


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 11, 2010)

"and -1- little 30x10 green house" 
Hell the small one alone is three times what I got!
Must really be something come harvest time. 

Thanks man.


----------



## rastadred22 (Oct 11, 2010)

Weedoozie said:


> YEAH! I've seen grows like that and they are well concealed. You could also use sunflowers if you don't want to do corn for some reason


here we grow right infront of a patch of cane grass...its the exact same color as erb and it camoflagous it something sers...seen ppl walk right cross em...and they werent in the middle of it they were on the edge on the grass right infront and it was an obvious spot by the road and id drive by and still have a hard time finding themm...if u have pots then id do it in the middle of the feild


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 11, 2010)

OK, another change in plans, My last plant the big cheese, ha, Blue cheese I mean is got some problems and I gotta take her soon. Mites yea sure but I had a big cola die on me cause of mold. I don't want to lose anymore so she is coming down tomorrow.

Blue dream is in jars and Blueberry and Casey Jones in the shed have been hanging for a week so I'm gonna go ahead and trim the buds off the stems and either put them in that net or I rigged my cab with a couple more shelves. Depends on how dry they are. Then I will have room for Blue Cheese in the shed. Even with losing that big cola I bet she is over a pound.


----------



## bigcheese510 (Oct 11, 2010)

the cheese is old and moldy . . that sucks but you got to do what you got to do. cant wait to see her hanging up. good luck


----------



## HowzerMD (Oct 11, 2010)

Psshh yea man no sweat on one cola.. Once you break into all of it it'll be too much  Sorry to hear about the mold anyway.


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 11, 2010)

bigcheese510 said:


> the cheese is old and moldy . . that sucks but you got to do what you got to do. cant wait to see her hanging up. good luck


Yea, looks like I got to cut her up. Shes early so I would like to try and ripen the trichs like riddleme has done. I just dont want to end up with a bunch of crap. IDK.



HowzerMD said:


> Psshh yea man no sweat on one cola.. Once you break into all of it it'll be too much  Sorry to hear about the mold anyway.


Well, yea. Your right. I got plenty. It still hurts to see a ten inch cola all brown like that ya know.


----------



## HowzerMD (Oct 11, 2010)

For sure a loss is a loss how ever you slice it. Who knows, that 10 inch cola could have been the greatest specimen of it's kind lol.


----------



## Humboldt14 (Oct 11, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Must really be something come harvest time.
> Thanks man.


yea for sure.....


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 11, 2010)

OK, Now that you said that I went out and dug it out of the trash can, well what didn't crumble.
I saved a couple small buds out of it.















Macro shot under 6500k led flashlight.









Just in case it is...​


----------



## bigcheese510 (Oct 11, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> OK, Now that you said that I went out and dug it out of the trash can, well what didn't crumble.
> I saved a couple small buds out of it.
> 
> 
> ...


you can use that for some test snaps in a few days


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 11, 2010)

I was burping the Blue Dream and I realized I didnt get a shot of her in the jars for ya.









Dam, she really is a dream. Its hard not to roll a nug... Aw fuck it. 
Smoke report on freshly dried commin up.​


----------



## bigcheese510 (Oct 11, 2010)

burn that shit


----------



## BooMeR242 (Oct 11, 2010)

ure welcome. haha


----------



## Weedoozie (Oct 11, 2010)

So...how's the blue dream??


----------



## HowzerMD (Oct 12, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> OK, Now that you said that I went out and dug it out of the trash can, well what didn't crumble.​




Hahaha..LBs drying and more trimming to do, Cruzer decides to go dumpster diving for ONE bud. Lol. Hey man, do what you gotta do. I hope it actually is the best smoke ever now that you've dirtied yourself up in the trashcan for it ​


----------



## Silent Running (Oct 12, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> I was burping the Blue Dream and I realized I didnt get a shot of her in the jars for ya.​


Bailey's!! "I'm old Gregg. Have ya ever drank Bailey's out of shoe?" Sorry. Just happened to see the bottles on the side. Now those are some jars I have the perfect spot for on my shelf. ​


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 12, 2010)

bigcheese510 said:


> burn that shit


Oh yea



BooMeR242 said:


> ure welcome. haha


Thanks you!



Weedoozie said:


> So...how's the blue dream??


So good I forgot to come back and post.



HowzerMD said:


> Hahaha..LBs drying and more trimming to do, Cruzer decides to go dumpster diving for ONE bud. Lol. Hey man, do what you gotta do. I hope it actually is the best smoke ever now that you've dirtied yourself up in the trashcan for it


LOL True.



Silent Running said:


> Bailey's!! "I'm old Gregg. Have ya ever drank Bailey's out of shoe?" Sorry. Just happened to see the bottles on the side. Now those are some jars I have the perfect spot for on my shelf.


Never tried a shoe no. Sounds sexy.


----------



## Silent Running (Oct 12, 2010)

LOL. +love for ya Cruzer!

You really should youtube Old Gregg. This is just a clip of the full thing.
[video=youtube;5OW7OVn9liA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5OW7OVn9liA[/video]


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 12, 2010)

Well I tried the blue dream last night and got lost playing BF2 (video game) for hours then went to bed.
I had a lady friend of mine stop by today and took a hit off the doobie (there was more then half left) That's all she needed.

OK, well Im not good at the smoke report thingy but I would say at first I felt an up feeling, then a bit confused. Then relaxed.
In my case I would say its more of a head stone then couch lock. It was a little harsh in regards to the smoke, had that fresh taste. But the smoke going down was real smooth. This is gonna be awesome if I can cure it right.

Now I see why people will smoke it after drying, It burned slowly in a joint. 
I realized it could dry a bit more so I put it in bags and gonna keep it there for a couple more days then try the jars again.


----------



## Silent Running (Oct 12, 2010)

Did it creep on you Cruzer? Like a up/head high and then it melted down into your body? I love those creepers. Thanks for the report!


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 12, 2010)

Yea, just like that. I liked it. My friend felt like she was going to have an anxiety attack after one hit.
She left. LOL


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 12, 2010)

I started trimming the Blue berry this morning,
Took a couple shots,

The first pile,








Then I cut off the branches and got the rest.








Here's a couple of the bigger colas. I use a smaller box so I can set it on my lap.








I found some mold but not as much as I thought I would with these cool/damp nights.

OK, Its been about 4 hours and I am about 2/3rds the way done. 
Ha! I thought I was gonna trim this and Casey Jones both today but no way man.​Back to work.


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 12, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> OK, another change in plans, My last plant the big cheese, ha, Blue cheese I mean is got some problems and I gotta take her soon. Mites yea sure but I had a big cola die on me cause of mold. I don't want to lose anymore so she is coming down tomorrow.
> 
> Blue dream is in jars and Blueberry and Casey Jones in the shed have been hanging for a week so I'm gonna go ahead and trim the buds off the stems and either put them in that net or I rigged my cab with a couple more shelves. Depends on how dry they are. Then I will have room for Blue Cheese in the shed. Even with losing that big cola I bet she is over a pound.


Just be sure to give it a good look over when you're trimming. Look in the center of all of the big or dense buds. You want to get the mold out as early as possible or it can spread and ruin even more bud while drying. Looks like a sweet harvest inspite of all the issues. Cant wait to watch her up and running next year. Got any plans of changing shit around in there?


----------



## gumball (Oct 12, 2010)

he may do a winter run for us integra21.  i think a lot fewer plants though.


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 12, 2010)

I hear ya. I don't even bubble it. I hear people do it but na, I got plenty. 
Lot of things different in this grow, it wasn't suppose to be an outdoor but it turned out that way so I ended up dealing with differents pests. I thought I was going to have a problem with PM but that never happened. Just bugs really. Its was a cool summer so I might have gotten away with temps this round but if next summer we have normal temps I'm gonna have a few weeks with temps over 100° in there as it is. 

So, Yea. I have been thinking about raising the front wall a foot so its the same as the back and peak the roof with 4" vents all along both front and back of the roof that I can control. I want to try sealing it up and running A/C in there, recirculate the air and add co2. Start flowering at about 3 foot end up with 6 foot plants. I figure if I start a month later I should be close. The A/C unit I have isn't gonna do it, I gotta find a bigger one. Im thinking like 13500 or so. this is a 5k. helped keep the shed cool though.

You got it Gumball, I'm gonna try a winter grow then make the modifications in the spring.


----------



## Silent Running (Oct 12, 2010)

I'll be following all winter


----------



## rastadred22 (Oct 12, 2010)

lookin good man glad ppl loved it! cant wait for a smoke report on the rest! how long u think be4 a =final weigh in if there is one?


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 12, 2010)

Silent Running said:


> I'll be following all winter


Welcome Aboard. Oh wait a minute, "silent running" you probably got your own ship. 

It should be good. Few in soil that are good size, like a foot or so and then a few smaller clones in a hydro setup. See if they can catch up, Wanna see what works better. That reminds me. I gotta build that thing. Going with stinkbuds design cause I dont want to deal with all that hydroton it would take to fill the waterfarm 8 pack. 



rastadred22 said:


> lookin good man glad ppl loved it! cant wait for a smoke report on the rest! how long u think be4 a =final weigh in if there is one?


Well your guess is as good as mine.
So far we got 5.5 from Santa Cruz Kush and 11.2 from Blue Dream so 1 lb. from two plants. Although that Massive Blue Cheese looks impressive I bet Casey Jones gives her a run for her money.


----------



## rastadred22 (Oct 12, 2010)

nice man was great watching this grow!! i miss growing outside...i always get ripped..the last time i had 9 growing over the bush from the main road...thought it was well hidin..but was wrong!...now im in a little cab with cfls lol! still tryna find a new spot to start some more...


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 12, 2010)

I ran a little setup like that. Perpetual grow, I pulled 2 or 3 oz's every couple months.
Awesome buds too. I'm still saving 1/4 oz from that grow. Train wreck, the best stuff I grew in a dozen grows was under 200w of floro's.


----------



## rastadred22 (Oct 12, 2010)

nice! i was skeptical at first bout the cfls but they def impressed me with my last harvest..coulda been alot mroe but despite the problems throughout that trees life i was happy! and high!


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 13, 2010)

OK, I got the blueberry down yesterday, It was dryer then I thought. I put it on racks in my cab overnight and today It goes in paper bags. I got a shit load of trim/popcorn from her. About 3/4 of a 5 gallon bucket. I packed 2 large zip lock baggies with the best of it and tossed the rest.

Today I'm gonna take down Casey Jones. I checked it this morning and got a snap, not a loud one but I tried a couple and they can come down and make room for Blue Cheese. After Casey Jones its Bubba Kush that's next. I think I should have left the blue dream in the jars, when I put her back in there was like an 1/8th of shake from the buds left over. I may have to add moisture to her before I bag her up. That sucks cause I need the jars. I got on a ladder this morning and got a good look at her. a few of the colas have spider mite webs but I didn't see any more mold. I also didnt see many amber pistils. Trichs are maybe 70% cloudy. Shit, shes still growing but she is weak.

I got a Stoner dog. Last night I found him with a stem in his mouth and took it away. He didn't like that. I been putting Max outside when I trim, this morning I left him in here. That was a mistake, I turned my head and seen he was chewing on a bud! went I went for him he took off running. My bad, it was within his reach. Oh well, so much for keeping it away from him so he doesn't develop a taste for it. 
 I expect him to sleep most of the day.


----------



## Silent Running (Oct 13, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> I expect him to sleep most of the day.


LOL! My Jack Russells have to be kept out of the grow room because they love it too. I left the door open one time while I was cleaning up the tent and turned around to see a 4 gallon pot on its side with 3/4ths of the plant in the dogs mouth....root ball and dirt hanging out. Never again. 

How do you add moisture back to them? Meaning...I know how to do it...but what is your preferred method? I normally just toss a green leaf off a current veg'ing plant in. But always interested in trying new tips/tricks.


----------



## gumball (Oct 13, 2010)

Max is a hoot. My dog will sometimes hover around when I smoke. I will sometimes kneel down and blow out my smoke, in a different direction than her, and she will make a point to walk around to where the smoke is and lick it out of the air. I do not blow it in her face, distinct difference. But it shows they like a good sleep too


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 13, 2010)

Silent Running said:


> LOL! My Jack Russells have to be kept out of the grow room because they love it too. I left the door open one time while I was cleaning up the tent and turned around to see a 4 gallon pot on its side with 3/4ths of the plant in the dogs mouth....root ball and dirt hanging out. Never again.
> 
> How do you add moisture back to them? Meaning...I know how to do it...but what is your preferred method? I normally just toss a green leaf off a current veg'ing plant in. But always interested in trying new tips/tricks.


Ha! No kidding. Well I haven't had a dog in a while and then those were full grown when I got them. Max is really my first puppy so were both learning. I read up a bit about dogs, didn't know they are omnivores. I tried giving him some lettuce about a month ago. He wolfed it down but had the runs for a week. Enough of that! He doesn't eat the lawn anymore though. Didnt know they had baby teeth either. I been giving him a couple ice cubes a day and I noticed he lost a couple teeth. Hell, I thought I blew it. Come to find out its good to give them ice when they are teething. Still learning. Do you feed your Jack's veggies?

Oh yea. I use leaf when its available to wet them again. If I dont have any I prefer to use a piece of damp paper tower folded over the edge of the jar keeping it off the buds but the lid on tight rather then citrus peel or parsley. Doesn't affect the taste.



gumball said:


> Max is a hoot. My dog will sometimes hover around when I smoke. I will sometimes kneel down and blow out my smoke, in a different direction than her, and she will make a point to walk around to where the smoke is and lick it out of the air. I do not blow it in her face, distinct difference. But it shows they like a good sleep too


Really? She likes the smoke then, lick's it out of the air. 
Funny, Max takes a whiff and goes outside. Guess he prefers edibles.


----------



## Silent Running (Oct 13, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Do you feed your Jack's veggies?


I do. Mostly it is carrots, peas and zucchini. Occasionally, if I have a baked potato and any is left I will also mix that into their food. The moist food I feed them, Pro plan...contains vegetables in it as well. I was looking for a good site to let you know which ones are ok...but didn't really run across anything major... http://www.ehow.com/how_2212981_feed-dog-fruits-vegetables.html is ok for a small guideline. Have you bought him a kong? My dogs absolutely love their kong. When they were teething, I'd wedge a few ice cubes in each kong and give it to them. Now I use it as a reward and put their favorite treat (homemade peanut butter doggie biscuits) in it. Puppies tummies are a little more sensitive and you have to go with very small amounts of veggies. Every time mine got the runs...I'd make some rice with beef broth and mix in a little cottage cheese....or give them some pumpkin. It's all in the amounts you give. Max looks very happy and content.


----------



## gumball (Oct 13, 2010)

Yeah, seems to like the smoke a lot! Weird. 

And granny smith apples, and blueberries, she loves them. But as SR said, in small portions. Its funny to see my boxer with a blueberry because she has like an inch underbite, so she's nibbling her ass off. Our vet said cooked plain white rice was good, like if they are sick and won't eat anything else. If we feed her anything like rice it gets mixed with the kibble.


----------



## HowzerMD (Oct 13, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> OK, I got the blueberry down yesterday, It was dryer then I thought. I put it on racks in my cab overnight and today It goes in paper bags. I got a shit load of trim/popcorn from her. About 3/4 of a 5 gallon bucket. I packed 2 large zip lock baggies with the best of it and tossed the rest.
> 
> Today I'm gonna take down Casey Jones. I checked it this morning and got a snap, not a loud one but I tried a couple and they can come down and make room for Blue Cheese. After Casey Jones its Bubba Kush that's next. I think I should have left the blue dream in the jars, when I put her back in there was like an 1/8th of shake from the buds left over. I may have to add moisture to her before I bag her up. That sucks cause I need the jars. I got on a ladder this morning and got a good look at her. a few of the colas have spider mite webs but I didn't see any more mold. I also didnt see many amber pistils. Trichs are maybe 70% cloudy. Shit, shes still growing but she is weak.
> 
> ...


LMFAO. This is like my pooch. She is drawn to two things immediately : laughter, and buds. She hears someone laughing, she's right there. And if I'm trimming buds she'll smell it if she isn't even around.. The most intelligent dog I've had by far with absolutely no begging or stealing problems ever, but leave her with a table full of buds and it's over. I've gotta come up with a different training strategy all-together for this because she won't respond to normal means lol..


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 13, 2010)

"Table full of buds"

Like this?
May I introduce Casey Jones!















That's all I got done so far.
Looks like I'll be here a while.

By the way, that's not a regular size coffee table. I cut the legs off a sofa table to get a narrow one.

Oh yea, heres a trich shot.







This is gonna be outstanding. ​


----------



## Easy420forme (Oct 13, 2010)

holy schnikies.... the crystals are dripping off the bud.... yummy. got to find a job in California and build mt Cruzer Greenhouse. Bravo Cruzer


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 13, 2010)

If she smokes as good as she looks your gonna be higher than a weather balloon fair play outstanding bravo


----------



## maniacal420 (Oct 13, 2010)

Very nice! That's what I call some BUDS. Are you doing a running total on the entire grow? I wanna say 12lbs. 5oz.


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 13, 2010)

Easy420forme said:


> holy schnikies.... the crystals are dripping off the bud.... yummy. got to find a job in California and build mt Cruzer Greenhouse. Bravo Cruzer





3eyes said:


> If she smokes as good as she looks your gonna be higher than a weather balloon fair play outstanding bravo





maniacal420 said:


> Very nice! That's what I call some BUDS. Are you doing a running total on the entire grow? I wanna say 12lbs. 5oz.


Long as my arm I tell ya, Wheres cutman now? LOL 
OK I got your guess, I think its high but duly noted.

Thanks guys, yea so many trichomes it's unreal. She reminds me of a train wreck grow I had but a lot more. Mt. Cruzer. I like it! LOL. 
Honestly I couldn't wait to trim her. Gonna give Blue Dream a run for her money alright. Oh, BTW The Blue Dream is a good day smoke. (if you don't over do it) nice buzz and I can function alright.

Back to work. (I love my job)


----------



## HowzerMD (Oct 13, 2010)

Fuckin A cruzer. Mashin out the trim days quickly, we are. You're right on BD, don't over do it if you have things to do. It may be a very introspective Sativa high to begin with but it'll quickly have you stoned-face after a few extra tokes. I'm still sailing on a little bit from last round.. I like to burn one and get all my house work busted out. Can't wait for this round's BD stash though. It's going to be much better...It still has nothing on that good ol outdoor you've got racked up there.The flavor and aroma probably squash my best indoor BD any day.


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 13, 2010)

Ha! Fuckin A I'm bustin it out, I got it setup all around my recliner so I can take my time but just not stop but for smoke breaks and check here. That blueberry took me 7 hours. All in a good days work. At first I didnt like trimming dry but the blueberry didnt get much light so it had weird buds. This is a different story, the buds are huge and have sucked the leaf dry so the leaf stems snap off and I use the back of the scissors to scrape the bud then a couple snips on top and I'm done.

Funny thing about taste I learned. I participated in Earls Nutrient challenge. 
10 of us all grew the same strain, seeds all supplied by Earl, A widow hybrid, we all used different lights and nutes and swapped samples. Well that was the idea, I only got to sample Earls but I'll tell you, I would swear it was different stuff. Didn't taste similar at all! We all used HPS so I gotta figure the nutrient is what made the difference in taste.
Similar stone but totally different taste. 

Well, back to work.


----------



## HowzerMD (Oct 13, 2010)

I've been trimmin up a storm myself. I've cut half my cabinet crop out and trimmed it all up, plus my buddy was mad at his girlfriend so he brought a couple giant boxes of greenhouse Head Band branches. We had loads of fun with that. Of course he wanted to get piss drunk and do stupid shit because his GF this and that bla bla, etc..Anyway, we ended up on the beach with a huge fire and trimmed buds there for a few hours. I left half of The Black un-manicured too see how she drys that way..I wish I'd done all of it like that in retrospect. It's a very leafy Indica and trimming was tricky. I cut up more than I wanted to but oh well.
It's funny, I was approached by a buddy who wanted to do a comparison similar to what Earl and you guys tested but ended up not doing it because I'd scrutinize too much lol. I can't be a part of something like that because keeping a control group how it's supposed to be and growing the way I want will "clash"..About your BD, I was actually making a comparison to indoor versus outdoor. Outdoor definately takes the cake for complex terpene development and diversity of cannabinoids. Sure, indoor can be much stronger but not as good over-all. Though I can be blasted from two bongloads, I'd rather have to hit it one more time if it means it'll taste better.


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 14, 2010)

OK, got her done. Took me two days but Casey Jones is cut and in paper bags. 
A couple times I stopped because I saw what I thought was mold but it was amber trichomes on the inside of the buds. Nice surprise.
Anyway I dont think I got any guesses on weight for her. She came in at 952 gm. Some of the most awesome bud I have ever seen.

I got a ladder up to the blue cheese and a damp rag and pinched spider mites and webs off the top of three of her top colas, Cut two that had mold and cleaned her up a little.The tie downs became tie ups. We are in for a bit of a cool off, been high 80"s suppose to drop to low 70"s Not gonna take her yet, gonna let her ripen up some.

Took Bubba down, gonna cut her up and weigh her tomorrow. Dam, nothing like growing under the sun.


----------



## Silent Running (Oct 14, 2010)

Yeah. I can't wait to use that huge ass light. Thanks for the update. That weight is off the hook. Wish I could give rep...+love will have to do for now.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Oct 15, 2010)

just read about blue dream being spider mites dream strain...


----------



## gumball (Oct 15, 2010)

wow, so it looks like you can trim a lb a day. i use to do vinyl siding and cutting it left my thumb knuckle caloused and swoll all the time, i bet you have popeye knuckle!!


----------



## Easy420forme (Oct 15, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Ha! Fuckin A I'm bustin it out, I got it setup all around my recliner so I can take my time but just not stop but for smoke breaks and check here. That blueberry took me 7 hours. All in a good days work. At first I didnt like trimming dry but the blueberry didnt get much light so it had weird buds. This is a different story, the buds are huge and have sucked the leaf dry so the leaf stems snap off and I use the back of the scissors to scrape the bud then a couple snips on top and I'm done.
> 
> Funny thing about taste I learned. I participated in Earls Nutrient challenge.
> 10 of us all grew the same strain, seeds all supplied by Earl, A widow hybrid, we all used different lights and nutes and swapped samples. Well that was the idea, I only got to sample Earls but I'll tell you, I would swear it was different stuff. Didn't taste similar at all! We all used HPS so I gotta figure the nutrient is what made the difference in taste.
> ...


Will you ever be provided the results of the test. Are you all providing feedback and the results to be made public. I'd love to see the nutes impact


----------



## HowzerMD (Oct 15, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> OK, got her done. Took me two days but Casey Jones is cut and in paper bags.
> A couple times I stopped because I saw what I thought was mold but it was amber trichomes on the inside of the buds. Nice surprise.
> Anyway I dont think I got any guesses on weight for her. She came in at 952 gm. Some of the most awesome bud I have ever seen.
> 
> ...


 952 ain't shabby broski.. My tie downs ended in tie ups as well; my BDs were tied down branch by branch but it became counter-productive once the buds got heavy. Now they're strung up on the light chains.. 
And you got that right, ain't nothin like raisin some sensi under the Sun.


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 15, 2010)

Silent Running said:


> Yeah. I can't wait to use that huge ass light. Thanks for the update. That weight is off the hook. Wish I could give rep...+love will have to do for now.


Sure, I update everyday. Thanks.



BooMeR242 said:


> just read about blue dream being spider mites dream strain...


Now ya tell me. 
Na, JK. I'd do it again in a heartbeat. Just start with neem eairler and use some SM-20 in the res. 



gumball said:


> wow, so it looks like you can trim a lb a day. i use to do vinyl siding and cutting it left my thumb knuckle caloused and swoll all the time, i bet you have popeye knuckle!!


Ouch! I know how you feel. I have a condition that thins the skin on my hands, knuckles included. Ya know how you can brush you knuckle like on the stucco on the side of a house and knock the skin off? I can do it just putting my hands in my pockets. Every two years I need treatment. Actually the buds were all huge so it made it go faster. 



Easy420forme said:


> Will you ever be provided the results of the test. Are you all providing feedback and the results to be made public. I'd love to see the nutes impact


 We did it at CC if there is any more info you can fin it there. search Earl or nutrient challenge.



HowzerMD said:


> 952 ain't shabby broski.. My tie downs ended in tie ups as well; my BDs were tied down branch by branch but it became counter-productive once the buds got heavy. Now they're strung up on the light chains..
> And you got that right, ain't nothin like raisin some sensi under the Sun.


For Sure!


----------



## AKRevo47 (Oct 15, 2010)

looking dankity fuckin stankity bruh!

looks like you sprinkled it with meth crystals. amazing!

+rep


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 15, 2010)

Silent Running said:


> LOL! My Jack Russells have to be kept out of the grow room because they love it too. I left the door open one time while I was cleaning up the tent and turned around to see a 4 gallon pot on its side with 3/4ths of the plant in the dogs mouth....root ball and dirt hanging out. Never again.
> 
> How do you add moisture back to them? Meaning...I know how to do it...but what is your preferred method? I normally just toss a green leaf off a current veg'ing plant in. But always interested in trying new tips/tricks.


Over here, I can just let them sit outside over night, and they feel like I never even dried it, lol


----------



## ironheadxl (Oct 17, 2010)

I have read this journal front to back,Cruze way to f ing go brother you nailed it IMHO. Am taking note of lessons learned and techniques applied, thank you for sharing. Oh and the 952 Casey Jones ..lol jesus man outstanding..


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 17, 2010)

AKRevo47 said:


> looking dankity fuckin stankity bruh!
> looks like you sprinkled it with meth crystals. amazing!
> +rep


I hear ya man. 
There is just no more room on Casey Jones buds for any more trichomes. It just blows me away.



billcollector99 said:


> Over here, I can just let them sit outside over night, and they feel like I never even dried it, lol


Hum, Not a bad idea, leave them open outside overnight to moisten them up a bit.
I'll have to watch my nighttime RH levels but I may try it.



ironheadxl said:


> I have read this journal front to back,Cruze way to f ing go brother you nailed it IMHO. Am taking note of lessons learned and techniques applied, thank you for sharing. Oh and the 952 Casey Jones ..lol jesus man outstanding..


That's a hell of a lot of reading for one sitting. Hope you had something to blaze while you were at it. It took me months to write it. Thanks man, glad to help.


----------



## HowzerMD (Oct 17, 2010)

Started on the BD Cruz! So sticky icky icky.


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 17, 2010)

HowzerMD said:


> Started on the BD Cruz! So sticky icky icky.


Right on man, that sure is some sticky stuff.


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 17, 2010)

OK, I got bubba cut up and in bags yesterday, she will go into jars tomorrow. She had more mold then the blueberry did. No cats on her though, just the size of the buds stopped airflow and mold was forming at the base of the buds on the stems, I was lucky and caught it in time, only lost about 1/2 oz. So Bubba came to 430 grams. She is gonna use up the last of my jars so I placed an order for more. I got high hopes for the blue cheese.

I forgot to mention the blueberry, I got 365 gm out of her with twice the amount of trim to bubble as any other plant. So, Blueberry and Casey Jones are ready to go to my co-op. I keep an oz of each and donate the rest. C.Y.A. man. ya never know.

Heres a shot of them breathing, I let them sit open for 1/2 hour then back in the cab. I haven't seen any moisture, buds are still dry. I think that has to do with the paper bags. Most people will hang, clip off the buds and put them right into jars. I put them into paper bags for a couple days before jars and very seldom need to dry them out a second time. 

Check out Casey, you can see the difference in color, its the trichomes.







The 3 jars on the left are the Blueberry.







Kinda sad to see them go but it works out good for me. 
I don't make any money on them but I can get the meds I need all year long from three different co-ops on account. Some of you probably think I am crazy but I dont need the risks of having a large quantity here. Some people would kill for this shit. Besides, most of you know how you can develop a tolerance to the same meds over and over. This gives me a variety that is much more effective.​


----------



## WWShadow (Oct 17, 2010)

I can't wait to see your next grow man!!


----------



## rastadred22 (Oct 17, 2010)

nice! i love how u donate it though good things come to good people! karma is very well alove and living! and in some way u will be repaid! good job id love to have a pinch from a jar lol!


----------



## gumball (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah, giving is a good thing for people in need. It makes all that hard work this summer even more rewarding.


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 17, 2010)

rastadred22 said:


> nice! i love how u donate it though good things come to good people! karma is very well alove and living! and in some way u will be repaid! good job id love to have a pinch from a jar lol!







gumball said:


> Yeah, giving is a good thing for people in need. It makes all that hard work this summer even more rewarding.


 Works for me.



WWShadow said:


> I can't wait to see your next grow man!!


Oh, this one is not finished yet my friend. I still have a plant left.

I got some pics today. It was overcast and it rained some inside the greenhouse cause of that expanded roof but it was good lighting for pics.

Blue Cheese,
She's my big girl.








I took a bunch of shots.










































Buds are falling over except for the top ones















Shes a monster alright. I would say about six feet across the canopy, she took about a quarter of the light in the greenhouse. I knew she was gonna be big so I put her back there.​


----------



## DenseBuds (Oct 17, 2010)

Man... that looks like some of the trees I have in my backyard! Amazing. So now that you've grown outdoors and in, do you have a preference? Seems like a lot more variables to contend with for sure outdoors... but it is cheaper and the yield is unbelievable...


----------



## WWShadow (Oct 17, 2010)

Watch the next years grow will be off the hook! But wait, he said he is doing a hydro grow in the greenhouse next. When does that one start, Cruzer?


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 17, 2010)

It really is man. Outdoors is the way to go if you can. The yield is amazing. Not only that but now I have sampled hydro and soil after drying and the soil had much better taste to begin with. Hydro I would need to cure for a month before I would smoke it. All natural bro. There's something about it.

So yea Shadow this winter grow I wanna try both hydro and soil. See if its the sun or the soil. I got a couple weeks to get Blue cheese cut and the place cleaned out... and the hydro built.


This is all I got so far for winter grow,







Blue dream and yea, she has mites already that why I put her out here before I cleaned up. She will just be off to the side or gone. I want to get two of each strain to compare with. Something that does well in cooler temps.​


----------



## maniacal420 (Oct 17, 2010)

That's quite the tree to have "left over". She is def. a monster. Well done after all the problems.


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 17, 2010)

maniacal420 said:


> That's quite the tree to have "left over". She is def. a monster. Well done after all the problems.


Thanks man. Yea she is a big part of the grow. That large lower branch grew to the size of a plant on its own. Glad I left it. I didn't have a clue what I was going to end up with but I never topped her, that split you see that makes her look like a tree is actually big time LST Thanks to loaded dragon, I just kept training and later started taking branches I felt were not going to produce. If she was shorter I would try and re-veg her.


----------



## notoriousb (Oct 17, 2010)

www.Mite-Rid.com for mites. Used it once and never saw them again. this product has a permanent spot on my grow shelf


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 17, 2010)

Damn!  ....that blue cheese is a beast!! awesome stuff Cruzer!!


----------



## Someguy15 (Oct 17, 2010)

WTB hydroponic green house under the sun. Amazing work on the harvest, hope you get back what u put into the collective for everyone else.


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 17, 2010)

notoriousb said:


> www.Mite-Rid.com for mites. Used it once and never saw them again. this product has a permanent spot on my grow shelf


Really? I mean, I've tried a lot of things. Looks like neem on steroids.



Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Damn!  ....that blue cheese is a beast!! awesome stuff Cruzer!!


 She really is isn't she. I love it. Thanks again for recommending Casey Jones. Unbelievable.



Someguy15 said:


> WTB hydroponic green house under the sun. Amazing work on the harvest, hope you get back what u put into the collective for everyone else.


 hydroponic winter grow man, I'm just flowering them out. Could you imagine the size of the plants if you vegged hydro through the summer? Na, the following grows will be more contained. This first time around I wanted to see how big I can grow them out there. I found out!


----------



## maniacal420 (Oct 18, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Thanks man. Yea she is a big part of the grow. That large lower branch grew to the size of a plant on its own. Glad I left it. I didn't have a clue what I was going to end up with but I never topped her, that split you see that makes her look like a tree is actually big time LST Thanks to loaded dragon, I just kept training and later started taking branches I felt were not going to produce. If she was shorter I would try and re-veg her.


Yeah man, LST is the shizz. I have never topped a plant, but next round I will top and LST at least one.


----------



## notoriousb (Oct 18, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Really? I mean, I've tried a lot of things. Looks like neem on steroids.


yea man, I've tried soo many different products for mites and nothing seemed to work. 
like you know, we get these super mites up here in cal and I needed something a little stronger to deal with them and the Mite-Rid has the strongest azadirachtin concentrate that Ive found on the market. didnt hurt my plants at all and it only took one application. I swear by this shit man. I'd even go as far to say I'll pay for the bottle if it doesnt work for you


----------



## just L (Oct 18, 2010)

Have you tried nematodes for the mite problem? the guy at my local grow store has been talking about it for a couple years, and lovin them. i have used them the last to grows at the beginning and have not had a problem. its is a new room that has never had any but i did it to be careful and for only $20 im not worried about it. might be worth a look at for ya.

love the grow, your the man. I really like the idea of taking the harvest in to the club to get different stuff all year long. you inspired me. me and 2 others at my club bought some land and some greenhouses from a bankrupt company and are going all out this year.


----------



## Way out West (Oct 18, 2010)

I am making plans for my forth round after I started in April in my greenhouse with a light dep. This hybrid of indoor and outdoor growing is the future. I have high humidy issues and loose too much to mold. I have been growing in these conditions for several years and cut early. I am growing sea of green in a bed just full of worms! I have a hoop frame inside the GH with T-12's for extra light and black cotton dep fabric for flowering in the summer and insulating in the winter. I am about to harvest and laying out the winter plan today when I happened on this timely thread. Here's where I'm headed: small affordable pellet stove for dry heat to kill mold (about time), soil cables to heat the roots and find river rock to place around to store heat. I need 12-16 hours of lower humidy. I am using a sunrise/sunset chart to figure out when to cover and add light for 13 hr. A morning fire before sunrise till about noon and another after 8pm when the lights go off and I uncover should do but depends on if I actualy get the pellet stove. This is a fun and challenging project as I learn to temper with the seasons. Last week I had to ask myself if I was up to it and committed so it is really nice to see someone else trying too.


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 19, 2010)

notoriousb said:


> yea man, I've tried soo many different products for mites and nothing seemed to work.
> like you know, we get these super mites up here in cal and I needed something a little stronger to deal with them and the Mite-Rid has the strongest azadirachtin concentrate that Ive found on the market. didnt hurt my plants at all and it only took one application. I swear by this shit man. I'd even go as far to say I'll pay for the bottle if it doesnt work for you


Well that's a pretty dam good recommendation, OK, I'll give it a shot. 
Thanks man, It's good to hear from a cali grower.



just L said:


> Have you tried nematodes for the mite problem? the guy at my local grow store has been talking about it for a couple years, and lovin them. i have used them the last to grows at the beginning and have not had a problem. its is a new room that has never had any but i did it to be careful and for only $20 im not worried about it. might be worth a look at for ya.
> 
> love the grow, your the man. I really like the idea of taking the harvest in to the club to get different stuff all year long. you inspired me. me and 2 others at my club bought some land and some greenhouses from a bankrupt company and are going all out this year.


 Actually I never heard of nematodes, I checked wiki and see they are little round worms. 
Gonna have to look into it more. Thanks.



Way out West said:


> I am making plans for my forth round after I started in April in my greenhouse with a light dep. This hybrid of indoor and outdoor growing is the future. I have high humidy issues and loose too much to mold. I have been growing in these conditions for several years and cut early. I am growing sea of green in a bed just full of worms! I have a hoop frame inside the GH with T-12's for extra light and black cotton dep fabric for flowering in the summer and insulating in the winter. I am about to harvest and laying out the winter plan today when I happened on this timely thread. Here's where I'm headed: small affordable pellet stove for dry heat to kill mold (about time), soil cables to heat the roots and find river rock to place around to store heat. I need 12-16 hours of lower humidy. I am using a sunrise/sunset chart to figure out when to cover and add light for 13 hr. A morning fire before sunrise till about noon and another after 8pm when the lights go off and I uncover should do but depends on if I actualy get the pellet stove. This is a fun and challenging project as I learn to temper with the seasons. Last week I had to ask myself if I was up to it and committed so it is really nice to see someone else trying too.


Howdy stranger, Welcome to RUI. "pellet stove, soil cables, river rock" Thanks for the ideas man, are you keeping a journal?


----------



## just L (Oct 19, 2010)

i told Flojo on here about nematodes a while back and he went nuts over them. forsure worth 20-40 bucks. if it works pass the word, i hate seeing all the grows destroyed by those little monsters.


----------



## rastadred22 (Oct 19, 2010)

damn man that tree is huge i coulda sworn i was lookin at two trees thats just incredible it got that big with all those other trees in there!


----------



## potpimp (Oct 19, 2010)

Glad to be back after a 3,000 mile drive in a big truck! Man that is one great looking crop there. I think that is a smart idea to donate to the co-op so you have the variety; it's the spice of life!


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 21, 2010)

just L said:


> i told Flojo on here about nematodes a while back and he went nuts over them. forsure worth 20-40 bucks. if it works pass the word, i hate seeing all the grows destroyed by those little monsters.


 Will do.



rastadred22 said:


> damn man that tree is huge i coulda sworn i was lookin at two trees thats just incredible it got that big with all those other trees in there!


 I hear ya, I just noticed, that top cola is actually the top of that fat lower branch.



potpimp said:


> Glad to be back after a 3,000 mile drive in a big truck! Man that is one great looking crop there. I think that is a smart idea to donate to the co-op so you have the variety; it's the spice of life!


 Hope you get settled in soon.


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 21, 2010)

Ok well, just thought I would kinda recap, so far we got 4.91 lbs of med's out of the first grow. Casey Jones and Blue dream are a grade A in my book. Blueberry, bubba and scog kush I would say turned out to be grade B. Blueberry and scog Kush didn't get the amount of light they should have. Bubba, IDK, maybe it will get a bit stronger as it cures. Others that have tried it liked it but I guess I am used to stronger stuff. 

We are in for some rain this weekend I'm thinking I should pull the blue cheese. Her lower branches are showing some blue now. Trichs are not where I would like to see them (mostly cloudy) but she cant stay there forever. If I'm gonna squeeze in a winter flower before I make the modifications for next year I gotta get started soon. So hopefully I will get her down and hung, the roof back on and the hydro built this weekend.


----------



## HotPhyre (Oct 21, 2010)

Wait hydro built, lol.

Your adding hydro to the greenhouse thats Awesome!! Or am i just high!


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 21, 2010)

Well yea, I figure I can do it during the winter/spring months while I got less then 12 hours light.
Gonna start some clones and flower them out. See how big I can get them. What the hell, its free light.


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 21, 2010)

I got about half of blue cheese down, some of the larger buds have some mold so its taking a bit longer to sort it out. I took everything in the middle of the canopy first so if it rains tonight and leaks right there I wont lose anything. Should have pics tomorrow.


----------



## WWShadow (Oct 21, 2010)

so have you thought about raising the roof 2 or 3ft for next years grow?


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 21, 2010)

Yea, I do want it a bit taller but not sure yet. Its pretty good size as it is. 
I plan to plant a month later and be more aggressive in training so I wont end up with 9 foot tall plants. I want the buds yea but inside the dam greenhouse. I'll know more after a winter grow. I got a feeling a spring harvest would produce the most healthy plants without the bugs and all. IDK gotta play with it.


----------



## nathenking (Oct 21, 2010)

i cant wait to see this summer grow cruzer... its gonna be very interesting....


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 22, 2010)

Yep, learned a lot this grow, It should be pretty good.


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 22, 2010)

OK got almost all of her done today, all except the tallest colas. Funny thing. The tallest colas were from the lowest branch on the plant. I shit you not. Check out the pics.

First an average bud, you get an idea of the blue hue in the leaf,







You can see she was pretty hungry, I hadn't fed her in almost a month.

Some of the larger colas I needed to break up to cut out the mold.







From the amount of bud this is producing the amount of mold so far is minimal.

Got a good portion of her done here.








Here's it is, hanging.









larger buds I cut up to about golf ball size in the box to the right and small stuff I will go through later under ii.








So here it is, I left the tallest for last and it comes from the bottom branch.





















That back wall is six feet so that branch is like eight feet long! Dam.

Well that's all I got done today, back started getting to me so I lopped off that top of that branch and hung it. I will go through it tomorrow but from a quick glance I didn't see much mold. so that's a good thing. 

Oh and I got a new opinion of Bubba Kush. Tried it again today, Grand A man. I keep forgetting I am smoking this fresh.​


----------



## gumball (Oct 22, 2010)

wow! now you know that is the sweet spot of the GH!! dont know about the winter sun, but summer at least.


----------



## HowzerMD (Oct 22, 2010)

Ha! Nice fuckin chop. The top of that monster lower branch is like one of my indoor plants Lol. I see you have your hands full. You're working at a nice pace. Everything will be trimmed up in no time.. And I added some nug shots on my thread. Got a new camera to use for the time being until I can afford a bad ass one


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 23, 2010)

gumball said:


> wow! now you know that is the sweet spot of the GH!! dont know about the winter sun, but summer at least.


No kidding, what like a foot above the roof huh? Ha! 



HowzerMD said:


> Ha! Nice fuckin chop. The top of that monster lower branch is like one of my indoor plants Lol. I see you have your hands full. You're working at a nice pace. Everything will be trimmed up in no time.. And I added some nug shots on my thread. Got a new camera to use for the time being until I can afford a bad ass one


I saw it. Your BD right? I took your pic and lightened it up a bit, 





​Yea, shes is frosty man.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 23, 2010)

Fkn A cruzer very nice! LOL my jaw hit the keyboard when I saw the pic of the lower branch!!! That is such a big plant for that container, but it works obviously  happy harvest.


----------



## HowzerMD (Oct 23, 2010)

Thank you Cruzer . I wish I could take better resolution pics though. It's a pretty good batch so I don't care what pictures look like..So tasty now I cant wait until it's cured.


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 23, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> Fkn A cruzer very nice! LOL my jaw hit the keyboard when I saw the pic of the lower branch!!! That is such a big plant for that container, but it works obviously  happy harvest.


I hear ya, I couldnt believe it when I was taking her down. I'm like no way. But yea, I gotta get a pic of this. 



HowzerMD said:


> Thank you Cruzer . I wish I could take better resolution pics though. It's a pretty good batch so I don't care what pictures look like..So tasty now I cant wait until it's cured.


 You know it's a cross between Super silver haze and blueberry, yours sure looks more like Super silver than blueberry. Maybe try the largest picture setting with macro, keep the lends about 2 inches away and very still. Then crop and re size the photo


----------



## rastadred22 (Oct 23, 2010)

that looks good man!!


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 23, 2010)

I got that top trimmed up today just in time. Now its gonna rain the next couple days but I'm good.

Heres a shot of the top.







Its not the biggest of them all but shes pretty impressive.
OK, fans, heater on. 68° 53% RH​


----------



## The Snowman (Oct 23, 2010)

dayummm, that's HUGE!


----------



## gumball (Oct 23, 2010)

cruzer, quit stealing your neighbors hedges!! they're useless!


----------



## bigcheese510 (Oct 23, 2010)

looks like 3-4 oz just off the top. cant wait to see how your trim and manicure come out when trying this new technique for drying.


----------



## rastadred22 (Oct 23, 2010)

thats fuckin crazy....do u chop up the cola? u couldnt cure that thing in a 10 gallon bucket


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 23, 2010)

The Snowman said:


> dayummm, that's HUGE!


Yea buddy, Largest buds I ever grew.



gumball said:


> cruzer, quit stealing your neighbors hedges!! they're useless!


Ha! Last one I promise.



bigcheese510 said:


> looks like 3-4 oz just off the top. cant wait to see how your trim and manicure come out when trying this new technique for drying.


Sorry man, These buds were pretty wide and its been up longer then the rest, I was seeing mold and decided not to wet them and wrap them so these will be dried and cured like the rest. Gonna have to try that sweating/fermentation technique another time these are too wet as it is and I'm in for some high humidity.



rastadred22 said:


> thats fuckin crazy....do u chop up the cola? u couldnt cure that thing in a 10 gallon bucket


Oh yea man. I cut the real fat one's down to golf ball size nugs, need to check for mold. When I see it I cut it out. Sometimes there's nothing left of the nug, Sometimes I can save half or so but yea, I cut that up after the pic. The others that are hanging should be ok, I trimmed between the buds to get some airflow. we'll see.


----------



## CabinetBuds (Oct 24, 2010)

OMG!!! Now that is IMPRESSIVE!! Great Job once again I am so Jealous!!! I want a green house!!


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 24, 2010)

CabinetBuds said:


> OMG!!! Now that is IMPRESSIVE!! Great Job once again I am so Jealous!!! I want a green house!!


Thanks bud, 
It's been a hell of a grow but that's all of it. Hope things are going well in your second grow.


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 24, 2010)

I got some humidity issues today, figured I would with this weather. Its 80% RH and 68° in there today. 
So I added my small dehumidifier I use in my cab and increased the air movement but I really don't think that will do much. I been checking craigslist for a larger one but no luck. Its suppose to be sunny this week. If it dont dry up by tomorrow I will have to break down and buy a new one. I hope not, I really don't have the money for it right now.


----------



## HowzerMD (Oct 24, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> I hear ya, I couldnt believe it when I was taking her down. I'm like no way. But yea, I gotta get a pic of this.
> 
> You know it's a cross between Super silver haze and blueberry, yours sure looks more like Super silver than blueberry. Maybe try the largest picture setting with macro, keep the lends about 2 inches away and very still. Then crop and re size the photo


Yea I knew the cross and I have to agree she does look closer to her Haze parent for sure. The smell is smack in the middle though..Her kief is fucking wicked all together. The taste is fruity as hell and strong to boot. Definately some complex terpene action going on. If there was a concentrate I HAD to have for the rest of my life it could be from Blue Dream.. 
I've tried increasing the photo size on my camera but when I get up to the second largest picture quality it's too big for RIU. What I think I'll do is use the highest quality setting I can get away with and crop and resize like you're saying. The edit you did is wayyy closer and I like it but I want to make it less grainy than that. Is there a way I can get in that close and get rid of the grainy look without increasing my resolution?


----------



## gumball (Oct 24, 2010)

take picture at highest resolution, crop if excess from side, then resize to 800x600 for RIU's limit. they look better and upload faster than if RIU resizes them.


----------



## HowzerMD (Oct 24, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> I got some humidity issues today, figured I would with this weather. Its 80% RH and 68° in there today.
> So I added my small dehumidifier I use in my cab and increased the air movement but I really don't think that will do much. I been checking craigslist for a larger one but no luck. Its suppose to be sunny this week. If it dont dry up by tomorrow I will have to break down and buy a new one. I hope not, I really don't have the money for it right now.


Just move more air Cruzer. I dry and cure just fine in this coastal weather without a dehumidifier. Never had mold , either. Right now it's sunny and we have 61% RH..I'll bet by the time it's dark tonight it'll be up at 70-80% easy.. Try breaking down your branches into smaller sections and moving more air. Also try mounting your intake(s) to the drying area towards the top of the space and exhaust at the lower portion. The warmer, dryer air in our homes is always at the ceiling so why not use it to your advantage? It may not make all the difference but a combination of things will do the trick. Just think of it this way : don't stress over what the RH says constantly. So long as your buds are drying suitably and you don't find mold it's all ok. We have become slaves to our gauges my man.


----------



## HowzerMD (Oct 24, 2010)

gumball said:


> take picture at highest resolution, crop if excess from side, then resize to 800x600 for RIU's limit. they look better and upload faster than if RIU resizes them.


Thanks a load gumball . I'm not what they call "tech savvy". Still learning things.


----------



## gumball (Oct 24, 2010)

HowzerMD said:


> Thanks a load gumball . I'm not what they call "tech savvy". Still learning things.


We're all still learning. Glad I could help out.


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 24, 2010)

You guys prefer 800 by 600? 
I thought 700 pic wide was the best fit for 1024 res. 
OK, 800 by 600 it is. It's easier anyway.

I got a shot of a bud I took off blue cheese a week ago and dried it. 
So this is whats drying now. Havent tried it yet.








Yea Howzer, I hear ya about the RH, I did all I can do for now.


So today I go out there to find my door is swollen shut. Fuck, I forgot to paint it.
Had to go through a side panel.









My buddy didn't show so I'll get started on the roof tomorrow. I should be able to do it myself. Just take my time. No biggie really, I got started on the hydro, got it hung and holes cut with 3" net pots. Res is ready I just gotta plumb it.








Here is the nute res.







I'm thinking 1/2 in flexible tubing for fill and drain, cut the tubing so it will reach then move the res away when I lower it. 
Or just loop it I guess. wadda ya think?


----------



## rastadred22 (Oct 24, 2010)

lookin good man u got it nice and clean in there now


----------



## notoriousb (Oct 24, 2010)

I love these hydro set ups with the vinyl fencing. 
makes me want to go out to my fence thats made of it and take i apart to do a aeroponics setup 

make sur to post the link to a new journal if you dont just continue it in here, por favor.


----------



## The Snowman (Oct 24, 2010)

how do the light cycles work during the winter? haha i didn't even know you could grow outside during the winter? i thought you would need like a all year around strain or whatever?


----------



## bigcheese510 (Oct 24, 2010)

The Snowman said:


> how do the light cycles work during the winter? haha i didn't even know you could grow outside during the winter? i thought you would need like a all year around strain or whatever?


you have to do all your vegging indoors then move them outside. its a tricky situation but living in cali makes it a lot easier.


----------



## The Snowman (Oct 24, 2010)

bigcheese510 said:


> you have to do all your vegging indoors then move them outside. its a tricky situation but living in cali makes it a lot easier.


ah i see i see, i bet the whole plant turns purple hahaha


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 24, 2010)

rastadred22 said:


> lookin good man u got it nice and clean in there now


Yea, got it cleaned out and lower vents sealed on the back wall. Just need a roof. 
Still need to spray it down with something though, cant decide on what to use.



notoriousb said:


> I love these hydro set ups with the vinyl fencing.
> makes me want to go out to my fence thats made of it and take i apart to do a aeroponics setup
> 
> make sur to post the link to a new journal if you dont just continue it in here, por favor.


Ha! Na man, leave the fence. Its got a job to do. Steal your neighbors.
I figured this journal will end at the end of this flower. Should be around Christmas then I will start 2011 and be sure to leave link.




bigcheese510 said:


> you have to do all your vegging indoors then move them outside. its a tricky situation but living in cali makes it a lot easier.


 Yea it does. I got screwed up and converted the cabs to dry with so I dont have anything going this round. Gotta see if I can get some teens in one inch rockwoll or bare root. Those are three inch pots but the larger cube will get soaked without some hydroton around it.



The Snowman said:


> ah i see i see, i bet the whole plant turns purple hahaha


Well they might. Depends on how well I can control the temps.


----------



## gumball (Oct 24, 2010)

looks real cool cruzer!! 

i thought RIU had an 800x600 limit, but i checked and it is 800x800. i wish it had 1024x768 size limit cause that is a good size


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 24, 2010)

Allright!! switching it up for the winter. right on cruzer!. looking forward to another awesome grow


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 25, 2010)

Lookin good cruz! keep up the good work  Have you tried using rain water before?


----------



## The Snowman (Oct 25, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> Lookin good cruz! keep up the good work  Have you tried using rain water before?


rainwater is the best! that's all i use!!


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 25, 2010)

gumball said:


> looks real cool cruzer!!
> i thought RIU had an 800x600 limit, but i checked and it is 800x800. i wish it had 1024x768 size limit cause that is a good size


Hydro Green House  Cool man.

Oh, I get it. when you up load to rui there is that limit. 
I was wondering cause I have posted bigger then that before, well, longer. I just want to show the biggest pics without stretching peoples browsers out. I host all my pics myself and can make them as long as I want. Its the width. I just want it to fit.



Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Allright!! switching it up for the winter. right on cruzer!. looking forward to another awesome grow


Commin right up. I'm gonna go look at some clones today.



whodatnation said:


> Lookin good cruz! keep up the good work  Have you tried using rain water before?





The Snowman said:


> rainwater is the best! that's all i use!!


No, I haven't been able to collect enough. We don't get much rain that's why all the water filters. Sure would be nice though.


Well, RH has dropped to around 60% so I'm good with that. Temps 68°
Today I am going to go look at a different dispensaries clones. There's like 50 of them in south bay now. Its like the wild west out here. A year ago I had to drive to Oakland. Now there everywhere. Six that I know of have clones. There were a few that were not playing by the rules and got busted, Well one dispensary and a few individuals using craigslist and delivering without checking for a card but most are legit.​


----------



## gumball (Oct 25, 2010)

Wow, sounds like risky business when it is legal! But if you don't play by the rules you don't play! Hope you get something tasty!


----------



## bigcheese510 (Oct 25, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Hydro Green House  Cool man.
> 
> Oh, I get it. when you up load to rui there is that limit.
> I was wondering cause I have posted bigger then that before, well, longer. I just want to show the biggest pics without stretching peoples browsers out. I host all my pics myself and can make them as long as I want. Its the width. I just want it to fit.
> ...


 
if you follow harborside health center on twitter they post their most up to date clone menu. theres one in oakland and one in san jose


----------



## gumball (Oct 25, 2010)

That's cool, like ordering pizza online, but better!


----------



## HowzerMD (Oct 25, 2010)

gumball said:


> That's cool, like ordering pizza online, but better!


Lol yes. There's a delivery service down here that has an online ordering feature. It's wild man. Type in your member info, make your selection and press submit. 30-60mins later you've got green. Just like fuckin ordering pizza.


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 25, 2010)

Pizza's Mans Here!

Ha! I just went to look but got a deal. (happens every time)
I was able to talk to one of the growers there and he had a headband strain that was kick ass so I got 5 for the hydro. at $10 ea. that would have been $50 Then I saw he had some Hindu Skunk that were pretty good size, almost teen size. There was also a Silver Jack Sativa I wanted to try. 
So here's the deal, I got the 5 headband, 5 almost teen Hindu skunk and one good sized Silver Jack, out the door $80.00
Killer deal eh?
Plus he gave me a nicley rolled doobie for the trip home. (First time customer)

Soooo, I had to turn my cabs back to growing cabs, 
First I had to get max to move, Hes kinda claimed the area in front of the cabs.







I put him out and closed the doggy door, brought the clones in and he wanted in.
I didnt pay any attention to him and then slam! he pushed the doggy door open, the frame came loose and hit the floor. screws never hit wood they were in the drywall. I'm like WTF? anyway I yelled at him and he went and laid down outside. For like 3 hours he stayed there until I set up the cab and fixed his door and called him. He really has turned out to be a great dog.

So I pull all the stuff back out of the shed and set it up, do a test run with tap, unclog a few of the sprinklers,









Temps 68°
RH 28%
PPMs 340 PH 6.0









Got the headband on the top in the same size pots as the hydro in the greenhouse so I can plug and play.









The five Hindu skunk and the silver Jack went into some left over soil mix from the green house grow. They are all under T-5 ho lighting. about 100 watts. But check them out. pretty big clones if you ask me.









Never did set off a bomb in here. probably deal with mites later. I'll give them a couple days then start with some neem.

Thats the line up, I figure I can veg them for a week or so, until I get the GH ready and flower them out with that blue dream. That makes an even 12 plants.


----------



## CabinetBuds (Oct 25, 2010)

Nice!!

I am looking forward to seeing your Cabinets rolling again!!


----------



## bigcheese510 (Oct 25, 2010)

plants look healthy and it sounds like you got a great deal. do you think a week of veg will be enough under the flouros ? ?


----------



## gumball (Oct 26, 2010)

Save me a slice!!! looks real good. so you gonna keep the soil clones in the cab or split them between the cab and the greenhouse?


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Oct 26, 2010)

Very nice update, new clones are going to love the new homes.

MAX is turning into one handsom Stud, been great watching him grow up on here.


----------



## WWShadow (Oct 26, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Pizza's Mans Here!
> 
> Ha! I just went to look but got a deal. (happens every time)
> I was able to talk to one of the growers there and he had a headband strain that was kick ass so I got 5 for the hydro. at $10 ea. that would have been $50 Then I saw he had some Hindu Skunk that were pretty good size, almost teen size. There was also a Silver Jack Sativa I wanted to try.
> ...


I was wondering what did you do/use to unclog the sprayers?


----------



## just L (Oct 26, 2010)

you should get some nematodes and put them in the soil. it should stop the mite problem before it even starts.

cant wait to see your next round.


----------



## HowzerMD (Oct 26, 2010)

MmMmM. You've got a nice line up there Cruzer. Max was just doing his job gaurding his pop's stash . Good pup . I'm stoked to see that Silver Jack take off.


----------



## CRAZY HAZiE KwD (Oct 26, 2010)

i love growing weed


----------



## HowzerMD (Oct 26, 2010)

PS : I had to double take at Max. He's getting up there dude. Nice lookin dog for sure. Zoe's gettin old;she'll be two in february .


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 26, 2010)

just L said:


> you should get some nematodes and put them in the soil. it should stop the mite problem before it even starts.
> 
> cant wait to see your next round.


Yea, I still havent checked into that. They will be going into larger containers maybe by then.



HowzerMD said:


> MmMmM. You've got a nice line up there Cruzer. Max was just doing his job gaurding his pop's stash . Good pup . I'm stoked to see that Silver Jack take off.


 Yea, me too. But not just one. Im thinking I'll may make a mother out of silver jack. 



CRAZY HAZiE KwD said:


> i love growing weed


Me too.



CabinetBuds said:


> Nice!!
> 
> I am looking forward to seeing your Cabinets rolling again!!


Yea, I hear ya. 



bigcheese510 said:


> plants look healthy and it sounds like you got a great deal. do you think a week of veg will be enough under the flouros ? ?


 floros do pretty good but yea, probably a couple weeks. 
I could always throw them under a 400w CMH. Yea I got another cab. 



gumball said:


> Save me a slice!!! looks real good. so you gonna keep the soil clones in the cab or split them between the cab and the greenhouse?


You got it man, Yea I planed on putting them all in the greenhouse, maybe keep Silver Jack in the cab for a month take some cuttings then flower her.




Hulk Nugs said:


> Very nice update, new clones are going to love the new homes.
> 
> MAX is turning into one handsom Stud, been great watching him grow up on here.


Thanks Hulk, Yea, Max was given a new nickname, Gallompagus Rex. LOL



WWShadow said:


> I was wondering what did you do/use to unclog the sprayers?


Did you see all that little green wire I was tying the plants with, man it was everywhere. Think I could find a piece to poke the dam thing with? 
No, I used a wire bread twist tie, look closely you can see inside the things, take it outside where theres lots of light.



HowzerMD said:


> PS : I had to double take at Max. He's getting up there dude. Nice lookin dog for sure. Zoe's gettin old;she'll be two in february .


2 years, shes settled down now. I cant wait for max to settle down.
Every morning I look at him hes a little bigger. 

Here he is two months ago.







Dam they grow fast.


----------



## HowzerMD (Oct 26, 2010)

Hell yes save a mother! I wish I could find Silver Jack. I've never even had it before. I just know that it's epic meds...Friggin A they grow fast man. It's crazy when I think about how much she's changed in just the last 6 months..Lol I still find novelty in watching Max grow up on your thread.


----------



## WWShadow (Oct 26, 2010)

lol, I was hoping you had found something better than a bread tie. I'll just keep unplugging. I think if I were using filtered water they wouldn't clog as often.


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 26, 2010)

I guess I could have been more specific with the strains, They are pretty new. 

I think I remember this right,

Headband is OG Kush / Master Kush female and Sour Desel male
Hindu kush Skunk is Hindu kush female hash plant crossed with Skunk #1 male
Silver Jack is super silver haze female and jack Herer male.

All still alive and kicking. Same cab, didnt set up the other one yet. 
But I did get that plastic roof off and two of the original roof panels back on the green house. Got some plumbing stuff I needed for the hydro out there. Weatherman says I got another sunny day coming and I think it best spent on getting that roof back on before it rains.

The Blue Cheese in the shed looks like its drying out fine so far. little crispy outside, not much. That dried sample was mighty tasty for fresh.​


----------



## BooMeR242 (Oct 27, 2010)

"cabs are here!" lol


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 27, 2010)

Ha! yea man, You know that empty feeling you get when your between grows.
Same deal here. It just feels better having something alive in there. Figure I will make a veg station in them for now, mothers clones, and flower in the GH.
I got 12hrs or less daylight until April I think so I gotta time it right. May 1st is like 13 hours.

For people who haven't followed my previous grows, I have had several grows in a couple cabinets, didn't do too bad, pulled anywhere between 5-8 oz's each grow in the large one and 3-5 oz's in the small one before I built the green house.

Funny how its never enough, first the small cab, then the large, then the green house. Like your indoor man. I saw that sneak peak of your new room. what is that a 12 foot ceiling? You could stack grows on top of one another like a clone rack. LOL No height issues there man.

Well time to get that roof back on.


----------



## gumball (Oct 27, 2010)

Man, I wish I could help! That's my field of expertise, building shit or modding it to be better. I enjoy growing, but still a bunch to learn so could say its my field of expertise!! Maybe my field of not so newbish! Have fun man, and teach max how to build, like in Evan Almighty where the Zoo animals help build the arc!!


----------



## HowzerMD (Oct 27, 2010)

Yea Cruz, slap a harness on that moose and use him has a hoist LOL. The trickiest part would be training him to move back and forth when you need; I'll bet he can carry those roof panels .


----------



## BooMeR242 (Oct 27, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Ha! yea man, You know that empty feeling you get when your between grows.
> Same deal here. It just feels better having something alive in there. Figure I will make a veg station in them for now, mothers clones, and flower in the GH.
> I got 12hrs or less daylight until April I think so I gotta time it right. May 1st is like 13 hours.
> 
> ...



funny u mention the downtime with no plants... i just ripped out my veg room and have 500cuttings under my T5s but thats it. so sad to walk in and see a boring ass bedroom. then my flower room looks like a graveyard of RW cubes and tree trunks sticking thru with cut down netting. lol. ive been working 12hrs a day between that shop build, my harvest, and breakdown/transition of growrooms. 
im over stressed as is so i guess having live plants would only make it worse.

but ya its 12' high. shop is 50'x25'. but we broke everything down into veg, flower, drying, office, and bathroom. it was pretty banged up by the time i got in there but the price/security is right and saving $7k by building it myself. (plus its custom and i know how everything works and was put together) 
remember im a white collar man myself, well in my previous life. lol. now i like to consider myself a greencollar (white x blue collar) haha.

double stacking in that shop wouldnt work tho. itd be like 5-6' tall rooms and no room for horz lights. maybe vert only... but ya im running a grip of adjusta wings horz with 4 UC systems that will be truely scrogged. GPW is sumthing like 1.8-2.0 -im down lol

u should bust a scrog in ur GH. u throwin any HIDs in it for ur winter run?


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 27, 2010)

gumball said:


> Man, I wish I could help! That's my field of expertise, building shit or modding it to be better. I enjoy growing, but still a bunch to learn so could say its my field of expertise!! Maybe my field of not so newbish! Have fun man, and teach max how to build, like in Evan Almighty where the Zoo animals help build the arc!!


 Ha! 
Hes just the oppisite, anything he gets a hold of he makes several pieces out of it. 
Not to careful about it either.


HowzerMD said:


> Yea Cruz, slap a harness on that moose and use him has a hoist LOL. The trickiest part would be training him to move back and forth when you need; I'll bet he can carry those roof panels .


 Yea right, It would be nice to see him do something constructive but it just aint in 'em. Hes 100% play or sleep.



BooMeR242 said:


> funny u mention the downtime with no plants... i just ripped out my veg room and have 500cuttings under my T5s but thats it. so sad to walk in and see a boring ass bedroom. then my flower room looks like a graveyard of RW cubes and tree trunks sticking thru with cut down netting. lol. ive been working 12hrs a day between that shop build, my harvest, and breakdown/transition of growrooms.
> im over stressed as is so i guess having live plants would only make it worse.
> 
> but ya its 12' high. shop is 50'x25'. but we broke everything down into veg, flower, drying, office, and bathroom. it was pretty banged up by the time i got in there but the price/security is right and saving $7k by building it myself. (plus its custom and i know how everything works and was put together)
> ...


Green collar man, I like it. 
Yea this shit isnt so hard, guess it would get old doing it for other people though.
Your at 2.0? Ya did it man. congrats. I looked at some shops a while back, just like you got, was gonna partner with this guy, it didnt work out but I was looking at the same size with a rollup in a commercial area. for around 6k a month with all the insurance upkeep and crap. Right on dude, you may be a bit stressed now but in a couple months your gonna be rollin.

The winter run will be sun powered, I dont want to add any lights out there.
Figure I can start them in the cabs under the floros, veg under a 400w CMH, then flower out there. I got like 5 months to flower out there. Next summers grow will all be trained scrog style, 4 plants going in may 30th that I will have vegged/topped to about a foot tall.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 27, 2010)

Those comments about max are cracking me up because earlier today I was trying to convince my dog to fold my cloths for me lol.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 27, 2010)

Cruz your veg cab is looking hsppy  and those are some pretty big clones! What were they in before you transplanted em?


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 27, 2010)

It looked like rockwool from a distance but its some kind of foam stuff. not sure what he used.
Ha, if you figure out how to get your dog to fold your clothes let us know how man, Max gets a hold of anything cloth and he runs like hell, you dont catch him, say goodbye to whatever hes got.


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 27, 2010)

The roof is getting there, I spent most of the day fixing that solar vent. I went and got the second one I bought, looked at it to see where stuff was suppose to be and fixed the old one. it had a broken spring. Then I made spacers for the hinge to help keep it straight and mounted the panels. It should work. I'll have the rest of the panels up tomorrow.








Got a couple shot of the plants hanging,
































Gettin there. I bet shes two pounds.


----------



## HowzerMD (Oct 27, 2010)

Thumbs. If our dogs had thumbs we could teach them countless repetitive tasks. Think of it.


----------



## gumball (Oct 27, 2010)

HowzerMD said:


> Thumbs. If our dogs had thumbs we could teach them countless repetitive tasks. Think of it.


i tell my dog all the time she needs some thumbs grafted on!!

looks great cruzer! were the solar fans from the beginning or did you just get them recently? did you post which ones you got? i heard it could adjust your homes indoor temp =/- 3 degrees of ambient without HVAC. so it helps a lot for a house, but they aint cheap and quality is a must. let us know how they work!


----------



## BooMeR242 (Oct 27, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Ha!
> Hes just the oppisite, anything he gets a hold of he makes several pieces out of it.
> Not to careful about it either.
> 
> ...


i havent hit 2.0 GPW yet... lol idk if i ever will. its pretty ridic to claim but what i was trying to say was rumor is using the right strain, scrog, 1000w super hps, and the UC... u could hit 1.5-2.0 GPW which im down for. now the thing is no one discusses how long the veg was for or how big this scrogging was... buuut my theory is ill scrog to get an even canopy of equally dense nugs and use all my footprint available. i dont like to veg in my flower rooms since its counterproductive IMO, but i mite have to veg for a week or two in the new setup. anyways my point is that high of a GPW needs to bust outs sum serious tricks. My current harvest table 1 hit only .75 (which is my highest so far considering is the second grow lol)

but anyways man im stoked to see the winter grow glad ure using the GH for the right reasons. seems like u got it all timelined out like a true OCD grower. ill be lurking to see how things turn out. 

-oh and good move not going thru with a partner... never works out.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Oct 27, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


>


did u steal this from my last years photobucket grow album? haha

-congrats btw


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 27, 2010)

Ha! No but thats where I got the idea. 
Thats my last plant man. I'll have a total weight in a few days. I'm thinking close to 7lbs

GPW

Lets see, 12x8= 96 feet (well outside dimensions)
7lbs= 112 oz's 
112/96 = 1.6 oz's per square foot if I'm right.

Now how many watts is the sun? LOL


Hey gumball, the solar vent opener i installed in the beginning broke, the frame twisted some and snapped one of the springs. I bought 2 of them but only used one. I repaired that one so I do still have a new one left.


----------



## #1accordfamily (Oct 27, 2010)

nice growin i wish i could take the risk of having a green house


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks man. Why not build one and grow vegetables in it the first year?
Maybe people get used to seeing it and no problem, then the real growing starts.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 27, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Ha! No but thats where I got the idea.
> Thats my last plant man. I'll have a total weight in a few days. I'm thinking close to 7lbs
> 
> GPW
> ...


hahahahaha! awesome


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 28, 2010)

Hey guys, I found out what those clones were rooted in and I'm gonna get some.
Its called Oasis Root cubes. The stuff has been around for years, its that stuff you poke fake flowers in to make them stand up but cut into cubes.
No PH problems, wont break down in hydro and dries out fast enough to hold the perfect amount of moisture for the clones. I even cut the corners off to fit it in the net pot that took some roots with it and they are doing great... 























I would say the perfect starting medium.
I started watering for 6 min every 12 hours. next day checked them and wet to 8 hours, next day checked them wet to 4 hours. That seems fine for now but soon I will shorten it up some more when I got exposed roots.


----------



## gumball (Oct 28, 2010)

Cool stuff. What is the price difference compared to rock wool or rapid rooters, do you know?


----------



## bigcheese510 (Oct 28, 2010)

gumball said:


> Cool stuff. What is the price difference compared to rock wool or rapid rooters, do you know?


rockwool is 3 or 4 bucks for 12 blocks and rapid rooters are 15-20 bucks for 50 plugs


----------



## HowzerMD (Oct 28, 2010)

Lol @ that floral foam Cruzer. I worked at Michael's back in the day doing ship&receive and this dude I worked with would always take home the slabs of the stuff that got busted up. He said it was great clone medium and he loved not paying for rockwool. I thought it was half-assed, but you've discouraged my doubts.


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 28, 2010)

Yea, I know. This is cool. They sell them in sheets, like 100 a sheet and 2 sheets to a pack. cost is like $25
I used rockwoll when I first started then switched to rapid rooter cubes and been using those for a couple years. 

This stuff is more rigid than rooter cubes and drains a little faster. I could see how it could help develop a stronger root system possibility help stop dampening off. It's not organic but you dont have to store it damp either. I really like it, its good for spray systems like I got.


----------



## gumball (Oct 28, 2010)

Great stuff Cruzer, thanks for all the information. 

I wonder if we could just yank out the wifes fake plants and cut that shit into cubes!! My is gonna hate me and its all your fault Cruzer! HA! Just kidding!


----------



## HowzerMD (Oct 28, 2010)

Definitely cheaper than the alternative. 200 root sites for $25 ain't bad at all. Not at all.


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 28, 2010)

I've been looking to get away from rockwool never gave that oasis stuff a thought, i'll be giving it a try next time i run NFT, sorted!


----------



## BooMeR242 (Oct 28, 2010)

7lbs SOB mite beat me... haha we will see... the quality will def be better then mine was tho since i pulled early due to theft and didnt flush...


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 29, 2010)

gumball said:


> Great stuff Cruzer, thanks for all the information.
> 
> I wonder if we could just yank out the wifes fake plants and cut that shit into cubes!! My is gonna hate me and its all your fault Cruzer! HA! Just kidding!


 Ha! Thats the first thing I did was look for some around the house.



HowzerMD said:


> Definitely cheaper than the alternative. 200 root sites for $25 ain't bad at all. Not at all.


Yea, actually there are 104 sites per sheet so you get 208 for $23



3eyes said:


> I've been looking to get away from rockwool never gave that oasis stuff a thought, i'll be giving it a try next time i run NFT, sorted!


 Cool, Cool.



BooMeR242 said:


> 7lbs SOB mite beat me... haha we will see... the quality will def be better then mine was tho since i pulled early due to theft and didnt flush...


I think so bro, but I have a larger area and a couple more plants then you used so that makes sense. 
So far all but scog kush have all cured just right. scog has a fresh smell to it. I think I'll open it and let it sit outside over night then dry again.


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 29, 2010)

I got the roof back on and vent operational again.














Only thing I don't like about it is I cant screen it without creating shade on the plants.

I was setting up my larger cab with the 400w and found my duct booster fan I use on my diy cool tube quit on me. I wonder when that happen. It has some resistance when I try to turn the fan manually and when I plug it in it turns real slow. 

Does any one know if your suppose to oil duct booster fans?


----------



## riddleme (Oct 29, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Does any one know if your suppose to oil duct booster fans?


you can try hosing out the shaft & bearing sites with wd-40, sometimes the grease gets sticky, other than that your replacing it IMO


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 29, 2010)

Ah, the hosing worked! 
I used a little WD yesterday but no go, I took the housing off the tube and got both sides, works great man, thanks.
Got the GH door painted this morning now I can set up the other cab.


----------



## WWShadow (Oct 29, 2010)

uhm Cruzer, you might want to watch that fan closely. I had a regular fan sieze up & wd-40'd it & it worked for about another 2 months. Given my experience & luck with electrical stuff, I would be setting aside some cash planning to replace it as soon as i could. It could last a couple more years, never know.


----------



## gumball (Oct 29, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> I got the roof back on and vent operational again.
> Only thing I don't like about it is I cant screen it without creating shade on the plants.


cruzer, cant you cut triangle pieces of screen for the sides and a rectangular piece for the front, and glue it right on the edge of the vent panels as well as the edge of the roof that the vent panels lay against. this should provide the smallest amount of light blockage when it is open, and when it is closed the screen on the front would pancake in between the strips of metal you have your screws going into. 

did that make sense to you? hope it helps


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 29, 2010)

WWShadow said:


> uhm Cruzer, you might want to watch that fan closely. I had a regular fan sieze up & wd-40'd it & it worked for about another 2 months. Given my experience & luck with electrical stuff, I would be setting aside some cash planning to replace it as soon as i could. It could last a couple more years, never know.


 It was only a 2 month fix eh? ok good to know. Before I fixed it I ordered another one online so I will have a back up, 
Great minds think alike. 



gumball said:


> cruzer, cant you cut triangle pieces of screen for the sides and a rectangular piece for the front, and glue it right on the edge of the vent panels as well as the edge of the roof that the vent panels lay against. this should provide the smallest amount of light blockage when it is open, and when it is closed the screen on the front would pancake in between the strips of metal you have your screws going into.
> 
> did that make sense to you? hope it helps


Oh sure it made sense, that exactly what I came up with, Cant go one large flat one cause of the vent opener.
IDK about using glue, I was thinking a frame. When closed it wouldn't exactly pancake though, it would hang down, look like shit and I think would drive me nuts.

Yea, your ideas help though, thanks


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 30, 2010)

Got the veg cab up and running, starting the 400w about 18 inches away. There reaching.









Oh yea Big Cheese, much better. 









The new growth is coming in strong.









Soon I will have all of them in here. 
They would all be in there now but I forgot to clean the drain line when I finished my last hydro grow in here and the roots dried in the line. Its a lot easier when the roots are still alive, they pull right out. These being months old broke off and stuck to the inside of the drain pipe. I took apart what I could and cleaned it but the section that goes behind the cab will need to be flushed out. I got a fresh res in there so I will do it when I change out.

So here's my vegging area. 
Cab on the left is 48" by 24" and the right is 36" by 18"








There is a hold cut in the floor for intake under the large cab, the small one is connected too. Exhausted out the back of the cabs through a window behind them. All pretty stealth.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Oct 30, 2010)

very clean as usual cruz

-boom


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 30, 2010)

Thanks Boom,

I got a few shots of the first winter flowering girl. A cutting from Blue Dream.
Shes been in there for a couple weeks now.






























Looks like I get enough sun.


----------



## HowzerMD (Oct 30, 2010)

Nice cutting Cruzer . It looks like all is well in the light department.


----------



## The Snowman (Oct 30, 2010)

damnnnnnn frosty already! haha
what is the reflective material you're using in your cabs? is it just mylar?


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 30, 2010)

HowzerMD said:


> Nice cutting Cruzer . It looks like all is well in the light department.


Yep, got that handled, About time to finish the Blue Cheese. Shes been hanging for a week now. 



The Snowman said:


> damnnnnnn frosty already! haha
> what is the reflective material you're using in your cabs? is it just mylar?


Yea I dig the frosty! She could have started a little larger but live and learn.
Reflective material? well the cab on the right is insulated with that silver bubble wrap then Mylar But the cab on the left is done with the same reflective German aluminum material they use to make reflectors with. 
I bought a pack of 4 sheets 24' x 48" for about $150. Lined the cab and made a reflector. I still have a 2x4 sheet left.


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 1, 2010)

I checked on the Blue Cheese today, I got a good snap on a few of the stems.








So Today I'll cut and trim the buds, then put them in paper bags and get weight.









Oh yea, we got a green door now. Damn thing still sticks but at least its functional.









I'm starting early this morning, most have have been trimmed pretty good already.
Lets see if I can get this all done today.


----------



## Silent Running (Nov 1, 2010)

Looking damn fine cruzer!


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks Silent, I'm diggin it.

Honestly I was sort of overwhelmed at first. This is the most I ever worked with before.
Figured I would just take my time and keep it fun. 

So far so good. 
Well it was almost sticky time. As I got further back they weren't done yet.
I snagged the smaller stuff and got that done, guess about a jar and a half worth, but the last couple days I had a little rain and high RH so I'm gonna check them again in a couple days. Got some sunny days ahead.​


----------



## WWShadow (Nov 1, 2010)

Hey Cruzer, I had a clogged sprayer(again, lol) so this time I tried to pop the red part off & it pops right off. So I'm poking around & can't find anything pluging it? I did however find that when the pump comes on the empty sprayer holes shoot water up to the lid & it goes everywhere! so I left the sprayers out. the tub has a recessed lid so no leaks! I also found out that the pump I have may be 290gl per hour but only 6psi!! I guess I need a more powerful pump. They have a 940gl per hour pump where I got this one(harbor freight) but it is also only 6psi. So no more cheap pumps, rofl I should have known better & spent a few extra bucks & got the right pump for the job, the first time around. Oh well, no more cutting corners!!


----------



## gumball (Nov 1, 2010)

WWShadow said:


> Hey Cruzer, I had a clogged sprayer(again, lol) so this time I tried to pop the red part off & it pops right off. So I'm poking around & can't find anything pluging it? I did however find that when the pump comes on the empty sprayer holes shoot water up to the lid & it goes everywhere! so I left the sprayers out. the tub has a recessed lid so no leaks! I also found out that the pump I have may be 290gl per hour but only 6psi!! I guess I need a more powerful pump. They have a 940gl per hour pump where I got this one(harbor freight) but it is also only 6psi. So no more cheap pumps, rofl I should have known better & spent a few extra bucks & got the right pump for the job, the first time around. Oh well, no more cutting corners!!


this made me think of your quote WWShadow!!!


----------



## WWShadow (Nov 1, 2010)

sad but true gumball, lol


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 1, 2010)

Hey shadow, 
Hell, I try to cut corners all the time. It's amazing how many ways it doesn't work.

Yea, I tried a 350gph and it wasn't enough for my large tub but worked good on my small one. I use a 650 in my large tub.
I think by running a 1/2 inch pipe as a manifold and coming off that with the little 1/4 inch sprayers does increase the pis at the sprayer as apposed to plumbing the whole thing in 1/4 in. just a fyi. Glad to hear you got it going. I thought those red tops came off but last time I tried it didnt come off easy so I stopped. Didn't want to break it. I poked a wire through and blew into it backwards and got the shit out.

Ha! Touche Gumball.

Well figured I would get the hydro done today.
Here's a shot of testing for leaks.​






I ran the supply and drain through the bottom.​











​ 
Looks like were good. Got rubber washers and silicon to seal it with. 
I just covered half of the end caps with silicon sealant so I can get it open again.​


----------



## WWShadow (Nov 1, 2010)

so you aren't planning to flood the tube at all or do you have a small riser to put into the drain? 
That is the style system I plan to put into my greenhouse next year! well, once I get it built, lol.
I used 1/2in poly for the manifold but the pressure wasn't there. some of them would spray just fine & others wouldn't hardly spray at all. If I could get 10 to 15 psi I think it would be pretty good. 
I have an old hose & fitted the sprayers(20) into it & they spray very well with higher pressure. so my next pump will be at least 1hp if not 1 1/2hp. i can add a bypass valve to drain off excess pressure into the rez & to pump out for rez changes. 
I can't wait to see you get this running!! Are you starting with clones or from seed?
I'm trying to weigh the benifit of the 5" square tubing versus regular 4" or 6" pvc. I'm planning on using 2" net pots so it's a toss up.
Good luck man!!


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 1, 2010)

No, not gonna flood the tube, the 1/2 in PVC runs the length of the tube and capped. 
I added sprayers about 2" away from each net pot. Same sprayers with the red cap. 
I'm using a 250 gph pump and it works pretty well with six sprayers. I really don't think you need 1hp to do it.
Whats your head height (how far up does it have to pump) and how many sprayers are you using?

I have seen a lot of root systems, I figure if you are going to keep your plant 3 foot tall or less you would be fine with the 4 in PVC.

For this system I'm veggin some Headband clones.






















Yea I went with the three inch net pots so I could get a layer of hydroton around the cube. Helps in keeping them from getting soaked. This setup I flower in, thats why the holes are apart like they are. Guess I should cut some more holes towards the center.

This first run will be five plants. I'm keeping the first hole free so I can keep an eye on the drain and move any roots if need be.


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 1, 2010)

Max has now graduated from Weeks old to Months old. 
We have a deal, he leaves my buds alone and I don't vacuum after I trim. 

Here's a short vid of a play date. 
His playmate is the same 4 year old female.


​[youtube]N4qJD63b4TM?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US[/youtube]​


----------



## WWShadow (Nov 1, 2010)

I had 16 sprayers at first on 11 plants. woulda been 12 but, lol. then I cut it to 8. ea sprayer covering a plant on either side of the sprayer but still didn't get good spary at all. so I pulled the plugs & let it rip! everything gets plenty of water now. it's in a 27gl tote using a 5gl bucket for a rez. I woulda had more growth but between the sprayers not running properly & I sort of shorted the nutes 2 wks straight. I had to put a heater in the rez, temps were running in the low 50's even though we here having highs in the upper 60's & 70's.
I'm trying to figure a diy chiller for next summer with a small chest freezer from wal-mart or HD or lowes doesn't matter. pump the nutes into the freezer either with coiled 1/2in poly or a tub & drain back into the main rez. not a for sure thing yet still playing with the idea.
oh, you asked about height I got'em in a lean-to at the back of the house. about 5' wide & 10' high. remember these are "test" plants. I'm not gonna risk any serious growing until I get the decent greenhouse built. The closer to the ground the system is the more height I can take advantage of.
oops, done rambling


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 2, 2010)

Ah, that's not that many sprayers. I'm running 12 in my large tub and a 650gph pump works fine.
I pump the water from the res up 2 feet then out. I think that's called head height. the 2 feet. 

Anyway who cares as long as you get water to them. Yea, I did the chiller thing about a year ago.
Tried a couple DIY things but what worked best was taking a small 1 cu ft refer and gutting it, taking the ice tray (without crimping the tube) and sticking that in the res. Worked great, I took the res from 80° to like 54° kept it around 68° by using the fridges thermostat, 

Here's the test run.


Todays outside temps are 101 degrees. 
Here is the uncovered bucket of water temp 84 degrees









I really didn't think this was going to work, well I looked inside,








Then checked the temp. 58 degrees.









AWESOME! 26 degrees cooler without any insulation! 
I am circulating the res with a small 180 gpm pump.


Heres the link, https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/208004-diy-do-yourself-water-chiller.html


----------



## WWShadow (Nov 2, 2010)

wow, that is an awesomw idea! I didn't think of gutting, I was trying to fiigure how to pump into the unit. I have a really large cooler that I don't use. I was thinking of making that the rez for the greenhouse. it's got to be at least 40gl's. with an insulated rez that DIY chiller should do the trick. oh I also found that 3 layers of those emergency blankets is not only lightproof but it also insulates really well!! I wrapped my bucket with one & taped it off. cheap insulation! I know it's truly light proof because in bright sunlight you can't see even a glimmer of light through it. two layers I could still see some light. The insulating part was an unexpected bonus.


----------



## AudiA6Driver (Nov 2, 2010)

am i the only one that cant see the pics?? same with the diy thread... maybe its still to early in the morning for me


----------



## AudiA6Driver (Nov 2, 2010)

edit nevermind site must of had a 5 minute issue???? im going to make that chiller tonight, found a mini fridge for 30! im going to give a shot at a couple hydro plants in my room along with mostly soil. To nervous about first time hydro to risk all my plants in it lol


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 2, 2010)

WWShadow said:


> wow, that is an awesomw idea! I didn't think of gutting, I was trying to fiigure how to pump into the unit. I have a really large cooler that I don't use. I was thinking of making that the rez for the greenhouse. it's got to be at least 40gl's. with an insulated rez that DIY chiller should do the trick. oh I also found that 3 layers of those emergency blankets is not only lightproof but it also insulates really well!! I wrapped my bucket with one & taped it off. cheap insulation! I know it's truly light proof because in bright sunlight you can't see even a glimmer of light through it. two layers I could still see some light. The insulating part was an unexpected bonus.


There ya go, emergency blankets. 
Good idea if you got some laying around. I use that bubble insulation cause I can get it pretty cheap at a local hardware store. Yea that large cooler sounds like it will work fine in your greenhouse. If your gonna buy a used mini fridge try and get one that has the coils in the back instead of all around the box. I bet it would be easier to demo.



AudiA6Driver said:


> am i the only one that cant see the pics?? same with the diy thread... maybe its still to early in the morning for me





AudiA6Driver said:


> edit nevermind site must of had a 5 minute issue???? im going to make that chiller tonight, found a mini fridge for 30! im going to give a shot at a couple hydro plants in my room along with mostly soil. To nervous about first time hydro to risk all my plants in it lol


Congrats. Moving to hydro indoors.
Good idea, keeping a couple in soil just in case.


Oh, by the way guys, if you ever want to move up and get a regular chiller I suggest you by pass the Nano reef chillers and get at least a 3/4hp chiller. I got tired of cleaning the back of the ice tray and bought the nano chiller to save money, mistake. good thing they took it back and I paid the difference and got the 3/4 hp.


----------



## HowzerMD (Nov 2, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Max has now graduated from Weeks old to Months old.
> We have a deal, he leaves my buds alone and I don't vacuum after I trim.
> 
> Here's a short vid of a play date.
> ...


LMFAO! No buds, no vaccum!


----------



## HowzerMD (Nov 2, 2010)

BTW, nano chiller = garbage for serious growers.


----------



## potpimp (Nov 3, 2010)

Glad to be back online for a bit to see your progress Cruzer. We made it to Cali, got jobs, got an apartment, and I got my "card" today!!!. The job did not work out (probably because of the damn hair follicle drug test I failed) so we're moving out of the apartment they provided as a perk. We're moving from Clovis to Oakhurst, a very nice little town that we fell in love with earlier this year. 

So I'll be in the market next week for some clones! What strain would you recommend? Your blue dream seemed to be the cats meow but that's from memory.


----------



## HotPhyre (Nov 3, 2010)

potpimp said:


> Glad to be back online for a bit to see your progress Cruzer. We made it to Cali, got jobs, got an apartment, and I got my "card" today!!!. The job did not work out (probably because of the damn hair follicle drug test I failed) so we're moving out of the apartment they provided as a perk. We're moving from Clovis to Oakhurst, a very nice little town that we fell in love with earlier this year.
> 
> So I'll be in the market next week for some clones! What strain would you recommend? Your blue dream seemed to be the cats meow but that's from memory.


Nice pot pimp Oakhurst i work up there!!! they have some good clones down in clovis!!


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 3, 2010)

potpimp said:


> Glad to be back online for a bit to see your progress Cruzer. We made it to Cali, got jobs, got an apartment, and I got my "card" today!!!. The job did not work out (probably because of the damn hair follicle drug test I failed) so we're moving out of the apartment they provided as a perk. We're moving from Clovis to Oakhurst, a very nice little town that we fell in love with earlier this year.
> 
> So I'll be in the market next week for some clones! What strain would you recommend? Your blue dream seemed to be the cats meow but that's from memory.


Welcome to Cali bud! Yea, i got family down in Clovis.
Really the cats meow of this last grow was Casey Jones. Sure the Blue dream came in a close second but for quality of bud and amount I'd have to say Casey Jones. More resistant to spider mites too. I would ask your local dispensaries what is needed in your area. Sativias are big, purps too.


----------



## bigcheese510 (Nov 3, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Welcome to Cali bud! Yea, i got family down in Clovis.
> Really the cats meow of this last grow was Casey Jones. Sure the Blue dream came in a close second but for quality of bud and amount I'd have to say Casey Jones. More resistant to spider mites too. I would ask your local dispensaries what is needed in your area. Sativias are big, purps too.


or just about any kind of kush, that moves well anywhere.


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 3, 2010)

Little update on the vegging girls, been 9 days, Moved them up to 600 ppms. 
I figure by Monday I'll move them out to the green house.








Little root porn.





​ 

I ordered some 3 gallon smart pots for these girls today. Should be here by Monday.








.


----------



## WWShadow (Nov 3, 2010)

dang, those are some white roots!!


----------



## NONHater (Nov 3, 2010)

Very sexy roots!+


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 4, 2010)

WWShadow said:


> dang, those are some white roots!!





NONHater said:


> Very sexy roots!+


 what they said... whats your rez temp typically stay at? must be below 70 for them to look that nice.


----------



## HowzerMD (Nov 4, 2010)

Not to sound redundant, BUUUUT nice roots bro. Seriously. If I didn't know any better I'd assume you fed them steroids and doused the roots in bleach. I like root porn better than bud porn when they look that nice. Hell most of the time I don't even see roots that nice around here. I'd trust you with MY clones any day Cruzer


----------



## gumball (Nov 4, 2010)

Howser, your avatar is scary! I don't want that dude at my kids party!

Roots are pristine, like a perfect upside down christmas tree!


----------



## HowzerMD (Nov 4, 2010)

gumball said:


> Howser, your avatar is scary! I don't want that dude at my kids party!
> 
> Roots are pristine, like a perfect upside down christmas tree!


Hahaha. Yea that was my friend's nephew on Halloween. There's an APP in the iPhone store called "Fat Booth" that tweaks your picture and makes you fat. You just take a face shot, line up a couple dots over the eyes and chin and VOILA instant obesity. I think the clown shot is the creepiest one yet. I tried my dog and she ended up looking like a buffalo.


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks guys, yea its winter so I'm using a heater to keep the res at 68°
This round I thought I would try a different nutrient. I bought some Pura Vida and used it in soil this last round. 
I read the label and it said I could use it in hydro too. I figured what the hell I got a bunch left I'll give it a shot. 
Works just as good as flora nova grow and lighter color roots.

The snood looked like a buffalo? 
Ha! With that skinny snout.


----------



## HowzerMD (Nov 4, 2010)

Yea dude it was priceless. It's not on my phone anymore, I'll take another one when I'm home later. New avatar .

EDIT : Pura Vida is pretty good in hydro. That's what my buddy uses in his bucket bubbler set up. Er, DWC w/e.


----------



## bigcheese510 (Nov 4, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Thanks guys, yea its winter so I'm using a heater to keep the res at 68°
> This round I thought I would try a different nutrient. I bought some Pura Vida and used it in soil this last round.
> I read the label and it said I could use it in hydro too. I figured what the hell I got a bunch left I'll give it a shot.
> Works just as good as flora nova grow and lighter color roots.
> ...


 
you know if you dropped the res temp the water would have more oxygen. it should be around 58-60


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 4, 2010)

lovely roots cruzer!! they look sparkling white!


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks everyone. 

I had visitors today while I was working on the hydro.
Five under cover officers from the Police department showed up at my gate. I opened the gate and went out and closed it and said whats up?

First they showed me a pic of my nephew and asked me if I knew this man. I said yes, that's my nephew, He moved to Arizona years ago. They said he has a warrant, I said that's why he moved to AZ. 

He says "The reason we are out here is a neighbor of yours has reported marijuana cultivation in your yard, are you cultivating marijuana?" I say yes and I am legal. Showed them my card and drivers license as ID. They asked if they could see them and I told them I just cut them down but I will show you the greenhouse I built to keep kids from getting a hold of it. We went out there and they checked it out. I told them they got bigger then I thought they would and showed them the plastic roof I took off. They asked how many plants I grew, I said six, you can see where I removed the bricks. One of them said its the smell that prompted the visit and I should do something about that and fish emulsion will help with the smell. I said I would try that and get a charcoal filter and keep the roof on next time.

That was it. They left. 
It was a rush. Even though I am legal I was still shaken a bit.

So, anyways heres a couple shots of the hydro, I had to use a larger pump (500gph) to get it to work when I brought it all the way up but shes ready now.








Here you see where I placed the sprayers,
















I sealed it back up and I am testing it now.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 5, 2010)

Damn! what a story cruzer. once the neighbors get a whiff of the fish emulsion, I'm sure they aint gonna be complaining about the smell of marijuana anymore and are actually gonna start liking the smell of maryjane as opposed to fish emulsion.. I swear, fish emulsion smells just like rotten pussy! that shit stanks wicked!!! lol


----------



## gumball (Nov 5, 2010)

well glad to hear that all went well. i have read stories of even legal people getting "harrassed" more than you, as I am sure you have. Not sure about that fish emulsions thing actually helping with the monsters you had!! 

if they had come when you had the most of your harvest, could they have done because of you being over the weight limit? or do you think it would have went down about the same way? i am sure you were pretty nervous, even being legal

the hydro looks good and ready to fill up  do you think you will have issues with the weight of the plants causing the gutter tube to sway or lean badly?


----------



## HowzerMD (Nov 5, 2010)

That story they told is inconsistant as hell. But you probably caught that part. First it was about your nephew, then it was about a neighbor, then it was the smell that tipped them off. They were fishing for idiots and thank the Ganj Lord you aren't one. Nice progress too Cruzer. Another awesome journal in the works. So did you decide to stick with Pura Vida?


----------



## Sure Shot (Nov 5, 2010)

To compensate for sway, attach two ropes on each side instead of one.
Use a V shape for increased stability.


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 5, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Damn! what a story cruzer. once the neighbors get a whiff of the fish emulsion, I'm sure they aint gonna be complaining about the smell of marijuana anymore and are actually gonna start liking the smell of maryjane as opposed to fish emulsion.. I swear, fish emulsion smells just like rotten pussy! that shit stanks wicked!!! lol


I hear ya, I almost puked when I added it to the soil last round. But come on, what would you rather smell.
Nothing I guess. Check this out,
​ <snip>

A Redwood Valley man is telling his marijuana-growing neighbors to put their money where his nose is.

James Kerr decided the smell of James and Nancy Matthews's pot plants was too much, so on Friday, Kerr filed a civil suit in Mendocino County Superior Court.

"People can do something about the stench of marijuana gardens in their neighborhood," Kerr said. "It doesn't matter whether growing medical marijuana is legal or not. All you have to do is convince a judge or jury that the smell is offensive and interferes with your enjoyment of life or property, and you can be awarded monetary damages."

Kerr hopes to convince a judge or jury he lost the use of his property and suffered general damage because of the unpleasant smells. He filed an unlimited civil suit, which means he is seeking more than $25,000. 

The suit alleges the Matthewses are creating a nuisance and are liable for it. According to the California Civil Code, a nuisance results from "anything which is injurious to health, or is indecent or offensive to the senses, so as to interfere with the comfortable enjoyment of life or property."

I guess I should get a charcoal filter going. 



gumball said:


> well glad to hear that all went well. i have read stories of even legal people getting "harrassed" more than you, as I am sure you have. Not sure about that fish emulsions thing actually helping with the monsters you had!!
> 
> if they had come when you had the most of your harvest, could they have done because of you being over the weight limit? or do you think it would have went down about the same way? i am sure you were pretty nervous, even being legal
> 
> the hydro looks good and ready to fill up  do you think you will have issues with the weight of the plants causing the gutter tube to sway or lean badly?


Thats what I said, I removed the roof so it wouldnt matter if I tried to clean the air last round but future grows will be more manageable.
I have heard of people with just a script getting busted but then let go and loose all there meds. Things are changing though. I have a script, I showed them I was growing six plants for personal use. They didn't search or ask how much I got, didn't even ask to go into the house. 

I wasnt sure about that part, if they came when the plants were growing I'm sure they would have seen the weight but no, the state law says a single person can have up to six flowering plants. It does not have a size limit. So I would have been ok. The law has changed here in my county, here there really is no limit to the amount you can possess. The law states you can possess as much as needed to keep you medicated from what I understand. If there was nothing set by the county it would default to the state limit, thats six plants. Or with a state card 99 and eight oz's of dried flowers.

Yea the hydro is ready to go, No weight issues, hell, I could probably sit on the thing and swing. Thats not a cutter tube, Thats a 4" pvc fence post. pretty strong,



HowzerMD said:


> That story they told is inconsistant as hell. But you probably caught that part. First it was about your nephew, then it was about a neighbor, then it was the smell that tipped them off. They were fishing for idiots and thank the Ganj Lord you aren't one. Nice progress too Cruzer. Another awesome journal in the works. So did you decide to stick with Pura Vida?


Could be they thought my nephew still lived here and came over because he has an outstanding warrant.
Yea gonna stay with Pura Vida, with some cal mag and Im gonna run that SR-22 stuff on and off. with neem treatments.



Sure Shot said:


> To compensate for sway, attach two ropes on each side instead of one.
> Use a V shape for increased stability.


 Im not worried about sway.


----------



## 3eyes (Nov 5, 2010)

I wish i was legal, what a buzz lol i was off my nut on mdma weed and beer chatting shit to the old bill the other week funny as fuck all my mates thinking wtf is he doing that was a buzz lol.


----------



## HowzerMD (Nov 5, 2010)

3eyes said:


> I wish i was legal, what a buzz lol i was off my nut on mdma weed and beer chatting shit to the old bill the other week funny as fuck all my mates thinking wtf is he doing that was a buzz lol.


LMFAO, YES. I've been there my friend. I don't judge though. When I see someone like that I think "I wish I could still do that to myself"


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 5, 2010)

well, I forgot to clean the pump and hoses  I plugged up most of the sprinklers. Took it apart, cleaned them out and ran it again. Good to go. I got some dutch masters Zone running in tap for now. figure I will run that through the system for a few hours.


I got a 50 watt submersible heater for the res. For the roots I am going to mount a rope light doubled across the bottom of the tube and put a layer of Styrofoam over it to insulate it to the bottom of the tube.

I don't know man, I think it will keep them warm enough. run the 50 watt all the time and the rope light at night on a timer.


----------



## HowzerMD (Nov 5, 2010)

I jerry-rigged a heating pad heater in a jar for a rez once. It worked alright. Then again it was a relatively small reservoir.


----------



## riddleme (Nov 5, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> well, I forgot to clean the pump and hoses  I plugged up most of the sprinklers. Took it apart, cleaned them out and ran it again. Good to go. I got some dutch masters Zone running in tap for now. figure I will run that through the system for a few hours.
> 
> 
> I got a 50 watt submersible heater for the res. For the roots I am going to mount a rope light doubled across the bottom of the tube and put a layer of Styrofoam over it to insulate it to the bottom of the tube.
> ...


would look at using a heating tape (made to keep pipes from freezing) they come in different lenths and wattages
most ropelights are wired in series (like christmas lights) if one goes out they all do


----------



## bigcheese510 (Nov 5, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Damn! what a story cruzer. once the neighbors get a whiff of the fish emulsion, I'm sure they aint gonna be complaining about the smell of marijuana anymore and are actually gonna start liking the smell of maryjane as opposed to fish emulsion.. I swear, fish emulsion smells just like rotten pussy! that shit stanks wicked!!! lol


remind me to stay away from any pussy you ever smelled hahaha.


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 5, 2010)

riddleme said:


> would look at using a heating tape (made to keep pipes from freezing) they come in different lenths and wattages
> most ropelights are wired in series (like christmas lights) if one goes out they all do


Yea, I saw those but all I could find was with built in thermostat that turned on at 38° I want it around 65°
I found soil cables that work at 70° LINK they are about $30. I'm gonna try the $10 light rope and if it doesnt work I'll go that route.

Thanks for the input though.


----------



## riddleme (Nov 5, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Yea, I saw those but all I could find was with built in thermostat that turned on at 38° I want it around 65°
> I found soil cables that work at 70° LINK they are about $30. I'm gonna try the $10 light rope and if it doesnt work I'll go that route.
> 
> Thanks for the input though.


that thermostat is a bimetal contact that can be easily bypassed, just so you know 

you could then control the temp with something like a heat mat thermostat


----------



## WWShadow (Nov 5, 2010)

how warm does the rope light get? warming the root zone from underneath the tube is gonna be a pain. Unless the rope lights real warm you'll probably have to go with the soil cables (never heard of them myself). I have been thinking about putting the rizer in my tote & add another heater for the water in the tote. I have the rez heater hooked onto the timer for the sprayer 15on/45off. It keeps the 5gl rez at 70 during the afternoon & 60 ish in the early mornings. It's an aquarium heater IF I can get a real rez heater with a thermostat then I will move that aquarium heater to the dwc tote & keep it running with the timer for the sprayers. I really need to get the right timer for the sprayers though, the rapid rooter is staying soaked completely, way too much. i may try 15on/60 off. the root growth is slow... not good.


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 5, 2010)

riddleme said:


> that thermostat is a bimetal contact that can be easily bypassed, just so you know
> 
> you could then control the temp with something like a heat mat thermostat


Oh, good to know. I never did get a heat mat thermostat though. I thought they wanted too much money for them.
That soil cable I left the link to turns on at 70° and is a bit less then what I found the pipe heating cables for. 
Best I found them for was $39.95 



WWShadow said:


> how warm does the rope light get? warming the root zone from underneath the tube is gonna be a pain. Unless the rope lights real warm you'll probably have to go with the soil cables (never heard of them myself). I have been thinking about putting the rizer in my tote & add another heater for the water in the tote. I have the rez heater hooked onto the timer for the sprayer 15on/45off. It keeps the 5gl rez at 70 during the afternoon & 60 ish in the early mornings. It's an aquarium heater IF I can get a real rez heater with a thermostat then I will move that aquarium heater to the dwc tote & keep it running with the timer for the sprayers. I really need to get the right timer for the sprayers though, the rapid rooter is staying soaked completely, way too much. i may try 15on/60 off. the root growth is slow... not good.


I dont have a clue as to how warm they will get. 
If it doesn't work Max gets new lighting on his patio. I dont know why I do this, LOL I should just buy what I need.
I got an idea for your soaked cubes. water once a day until you see roots. It will let it dry out and then once you got roots they will get there oxygen from them and you can soak the cube and it wont matter. If its a diy setup like mine and you didnt glue the pvc you can twist the pipe so the sprayers are pointing down and just barely hit the cube.

I dont use 2" pots anymore for that reason. I use 3" so I can put some hydroton around the cube to block a direct spray.


----------



## WWShadow (Nov 5, 2010)

I've got the hydroton. just have to clean it up some more. I was looking to get away from using it at all but it appears that it has a purpose once again. Yeah, they are 3" pots. looks like I may be sticking with them too...

lol thx Cruzer!


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 6, 2010)

Cool man, No problem.




So like today I went out and got the last of the blue Cheese out of the shed. Those guys were right next to it yesterday but didn't ask so I didn't tell.
Gonna finish the harvest this weekend.

Check this dude out, Keeping an eye on things. 







He was on the set of wires bundled together that runs behind the shed.
Then he turned around for me.







Im not a bird watcher but this guy looked bad ass.
Looks like a falcon to me.


----------



## gumball (Nov 6, 2010)

cool pics dude!

could you imagine if those dudes had knocked when you had the last of the blue cheese out trimming it, sounds like a heart atack waiting to happen.


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 6, 2010)

Ha!

That's funny you say that. Yes, I did think of that this morning. Hell I would have had a heart attack and shit my pants. 
I think part of the excitement of doing this is it was (and is in many parts) Illegal. So naturally when you see the badge your heart starts beating a bit faster. I'm not a religious man but thank god it wasn't today.


----------



## WWShadow (Nov 6, 2010)

why not have a "Bud-Hawk" for a guard, they use bears in Canada, rofl.


----------



## potpimp (Nov 6, 2010)

Wow, sounds like you have shitty, nosy-assed neighbors. Maybe they will have a party or something and you can reciprocate and call the cops on them. I still can barely wrap my head around "this is legal???" BTW, my daughter and son in law are coming up in the next week or two and they are going to make me their caregiver so I can grow for them.


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 6, 2010)

Yea, I didn't think to ask who it was. My guess is the neighbors behind the left wall of the green house. The ones who never went into there yard then decided to have yard work done while my girls were finishing. The way the wind blows it makes sense... Yea, the fans in the drying shed were pointed that way to. Oh well, no biggie, I'll just get the smell under control with some charcoal air filters. Either that or get some fish emulsion and pour it all around the fence line, tell them the cop recommended it. LOL


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 7, 2010)

OK, Little update on the harvest.

I'm still at it, Just about run out of jars though. 
Here's what I got done so far. 969 grams. Little over 2 lbs. Shes gonna be close to a three pound plant!









Thats about what I got out of Casey Jones. So I'm at 7 lbs and still trimming for the entire grow.
Heres what I got left to trim.









I been told I can fit ten pounds of shit in a five pound bag but this ant gonna happen. 
Gonna need more that that one jar there. (a problem I am sure you guys would like to have)


----------



## rastadred22 (Nov 7, 2010)

damn man thats what up!!


----------



## CultivationArt (Nov 7, 2010)

That was a bad ass hawk, i use to have a red tailed hawk. he got fucked up some how.
so i took him in, then he duced out, but i still sometimes see him. im pretty sure it is at leaste.
but nice harvest cruz. looks like you had yourself a very promising grow.


----------



## bigcheese510 (Nov 7, 2010)

very nice. what do you think youll get 7.5? looks like you have meds for awhile to come!


----------



## gumball (Nov 7, 2010)

That is awesome cruzer, can't wait to see how the winter grow goes! 

Does putting it in the cardboard box help dry it out, or help it retain moisture? I was gonna put my next harvest on a rack which sits in the center of a 5" tall cardboard box, so 2.5" on top and bottom to dry out.


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 7, 2010)

rastadred22 said:


> damn man thats what up!!


Hell of a grow man.



CultivationArt said:


> That was a bad ass hawk, i use to have a red tailed hawk. he got fucked up some how.
> so i took him in, then he duced out, but i still sometimes see him. im pretty sure it is at leaste.
> but nice harvest cruz. looks like you had yourself a very promising grow.


Yea this is the last of it. Hope you guys enjoyed it. I did!



bigcheese510 said:


> very nice. what do you think youll get 7.5? looks like you have meds for awhile to come!


About that. I figure I need at least two more jars. I'll finish up tomorrow and have a final weight.



gumball said:


> That is awesome cruzer, can't wait to see how the winter grow goes!
> 
> Does putting it in the cardboard box help dry it out, or help it retain moisture? I was gonna put my next harvest on a rack which sits in the center of a 5" tall cardboard box, so 2.5" on top and bottom to dry out.


Putting it in a cardboard box is a hell of a lot easier then in my arms. Ha! 

My style of drying is a week hang and a couple days in paper bags, This is taking longer then I thought so I got them in the box until I can get to them. That's a great box. I got that dry net shipped in it. Holds about a pound of dried colas. once I get them trimmed they will go straight to jars. 

Oh, I read your question again, I think it helps slow the drying process, let's any left over moisture deep in the buds transfer to the outer part. Then I cure, it helps cut down on burping the jars too. Less "cut grass" smell from jarring to soon.


----------



## gumball (Nov 7, 2010)

i guess it is easier to carry them in a box than by hand!! thanks cruzer!!


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 8, 2010)

OK, Today is the day I wanted to get the girls outside but I got slowed down a bit.

I started with the girls in soil, Took the smallest one first, transplanted her and moved her to the green house. Within an hour she was all droopy so I stopped what I was doing gave her some more water, propped her up with wire and put her back in the cab.















So that tells me I cant do it in the same day. Shit. I gotta dig out that larger tub. Transplant, let them recover then out there.

I got an issue with the silver jack too, the new growth dried up. She needs more water than the rest. Once she starts perking up I guess I'll just top her and toss the dried up stuff. I want to keep her in veg and use her for cuttings anyway.







I should have paid closer attention to them.

Thing is, I hope that this isnt any indication of whats gonna happen when I move the girls in hydro out there. Temps today mild, 68° partly couldy day. Temps in the cab are 75° I thought it was perfect. Maybe no direct sunlight at all is better. I still got that plastic roof... maybe put that over the roof panels to defuse the sun a bit for a few days. Think that will harden them off?

Any suggestions?


----------



## gumball (Nov 8, 2010)

Sorry to hear of your dilemmas. Are you trying to increase heat in the GH, or just decrease the sun somewhat? I think the extra roof will help for both, but didn't follow which way you wanted it to go.


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 8, 2010)

Well Im not sure, decrease the sun somewhat I guess. 
I can move the girls in soil in and out to harden them off if need be but once I move the girls in hydro thats it.

Now they got roots they are going to explode in growth. 









I dont have enough room in this little cab to start 12/12 in here.


----------



## gumball (Nov 8, 2010)

Yeah, I think the double stacking the roof will work.


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 9, 2010)

OK, I figure if I re position the thing I can shade it with the white side panels, 
I'll just have to keep it lower for the first couple days. That should work.

I got the skunk transplanted and ready to go. 








All in 3 gallon Smartpots. That little one perked right up.

That rope light arrived today, I ran it up and back under the tube then wrapped it with insulation. 









Duct tapped the seam then wrapped some left over rope around it.
Heres a finished shot.









Its 11:00 pm
Coldest part of the night is around 3:00 am but check it out.









Upper temp 47° is the temp in the green house. The lower temp 72° is the bottom of the tube. Its suppose to get down to 45° tonight. I think this is gonna work. The girls are going out here tomorrow.


----------



## WWShadow (Nov 9, 2010)

so the rope light works, cool. I didn't think it would but then again you did insulate the tube. what type of insulation is that?


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 9, 2010)

Yea, I didn't know what to expect, when I got it I just plugged it in and let it set for about 15 min and touched it, it was pretty warm. I thought I may have to put it on a dimmer but it worked out fine. The insulation I used is that stuff that looks like bubble wrap with shiny surface. You can find it at most hardware stores. People also use it as sun screen on the dashboard. So, today's the day. Gotta mix up some nutrients and warm the water some then make the move. I'm gonna keep them shaded for the first couple days.


----------



## gumball (Nov 9, 2010)

Can't wait to see that cabinet bursting at the seems again


----------



## gumball (Nov 9, 2010)

Cabinet, DUH! I meant to say greenhouse, minds not in it.


----------



## cutman (Nov 9, 2010)

hey bud how the hell are ya. how did that jungle turn out? long time bro look forward to hearing from ya.


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 9, 2010)

Hey Cutman, hows it hanging bro. Just so happens I just finished trimming my last plant.
Turned out great, My favorite so far is Casey Jones, Man, something about how it was the last to get started and I topped her a lot but she was just full of trichomes got a little over 2 lbs from her. The Blue cheese was the last to go almost 3 lbs. I am about to weigh her up for a total. Getting ready for my winter run now, Headband and Hindu kush skunk. Hydro/soil


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 9, 2010)

Well, I got it hooked back up and I got a couple leaks, Fixed them but gotta wait for the silicon to dry so tomorrow they go in.

Got total weight on the first grow though,

140 SCOG Kush
314 Blue dream
952 Casey Jones
365 Blueberry
430 Bubba Kush
1245 Blue cheese

3446 grams = 7.69 lbs

Not to mention all the small buds and trim. About half a garbage can full, over a pound easy.
Gotta get some Ice and bubble that up.

That's a hell of a yield for a 8x12 area if you ask me. 
Smart pots are just awesome. You can grow a tree man.


----------



## WWShadow (Nov 9, 2010)

that was an awesome grow to read about Cruzer! I can't wait to read about this next one! I'd like to have been a fly on the wall when you were talking to those cops & telling them how you had to remove the roof becasue they got away from you, rofl. I wish you great success with this next grow!!


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 9, 2010)

Ha! Glad you enjoyed the read. I'll tell ya, It was a weird experience. I wasn't sure what they were gonna do. I was honest with them, but I did make it sound like I didn't know what I was doing. It got a laugh out of them.

Damn, where's the video camera when ya need it, my timer is set to off during the day or I would have had it on tape.

Thanks man, I don't think I will have the green house busting at the seams again soon but it should be fun. I mean hey, I'm flowering under the sun in the winter! That's something anyway.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 10, 2010)

Holy Moly!! 7 lbs!!
 nice yield! smart pots are awesome.


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks Doc, Ha! never seen that smiley before. Pretty cool.

Yea they really are. What I have found is in a regular pot a plant will max out at about three times the height of the pot. These plants in the smart pots were 8 to10 times the height of the pot. That air pruning is the key. I want to keep a small mother plant in my cab. Im gonna take a small regular pot drill a bunch of holes, cover the inside with screen before filling with soil. Then the regular pot works like a smart pot and will be easier to re-use. The roots get in the fabric of the smartpots and are time consuming to remove, with this I can just toss the screen and replace it. I will do this to any pot I use from now on.

The only thing I didnt like was when you water, if you pour a lot on the top it will leak out the sides at the top. 
I water under the top soil so that didnt happen until I tried to flush a plant. 
With solid sides down the first four or five inches of the pot that wouldn't happen as much.

OK, gonna go test the hydro, if it dont leak, the girls are going in.


----------



## gumball (Nov 10, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Thanks Doc, Ha! never seen that smiley before. Pretty cool.
> 
> Yea they really are. What I have found is in a regular pot a plant will max out at about three times the height of the pot. These plants in the smart pots were 8 to10 times the height of the pot. That air pruning is the key. I want to keep a small mother plant in my cab. Im gonna take a small regular pot drill a bunch of holes, cover the inside with screen before filling with soil. Then the regular pot works like a smart pot and will be easier to re-use. The roots get in the fabric of the smartpots and are time consuming to remove, with this I can just toss the screen and replace it. I will do this to any pot I use from now on.
> 
> ...


i grow in smaller pots, so I am going to take a 6 inch net pot and line it with that coco stuff you see lining the hanging and outside pots at the hardware store and line the inside of the net pot, and then fill with soil. figure i will get the same effect. maybe something you could try if that stuff is pretty cheap. my wife bought a bunch of it and cut it up, so I took the large chunks she was gonna trash, so free to me.


----------



## WWShadow (Nov 10, 2010)

cruzer,
Have you looked at the superoots airpruning pots? http://www.superoots.com/air_intro.htm
They have some that are pretty small. kind of pricey but I have reading good things about them


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 10, 2010)

gumball said:


> i grow in smaller pots, so I am going to take a 6 inch net pot and line it with that coco stuff you see lining the hanging and outside pots at the hardware store and line the inside of the net pot, and then fill with soil. figure i will get the same effect. maybe something you could try if that stuff is pretty cheap. my wife bought a bunch of it and cut it up, so I took the large chunks she was gonna trash, so free to me.


 sounds like it will work great.



WWShadow said:


> cruzer,
> Have you looked at the superoots airpruning pots? http://www.superoots.com/air_intro.htm
> They have some that are pretty small. kind of pricey but I have reading good things about them


Thanks. 
No I haven't seen those. Cool vid too, those roots looked like mine did.


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, It leaked. I didn't put a large enough bead on the end cap. 
So I did it again with more and gotta wait 24 hrs again.

In the mean time I went and picked up a shelf and got the skunk out there.

















Got them all in 3 gallon smart pots and hooked up to the watering system.
They looked good going out there, we will see how in goes.

I moved the hydro to the center and hung some shade cloth for the first couple days. The suns on more of an angle so this will work.









Got the res at 500ppm. pH 5.9 68°
I got a low pressure float valve I'm gonna install and set up a second res so it will top off itself.









Tomorrow we will have two rows in here.







I got a small space heater in there just to take the edge off, try to keep it above 50° at night. 


.


----------



## gumball (Nov 10, 2010)

i remember when you first started the greenhouse, you said something to the effect that you werent a builder of sorts. well my friend you should do this shit for a living. you continuously amaze most of us with the stuff you have done in the greenhouse and your cabinets. very clean, tidy, and professional, even with a couple leaks great job, great job.


----------



## rastadred22 (Nov 10, 2010)

looks great man!


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 10, 2010)

gumball said:


> i remember when you first started the greenhouse, you said something to the effect that you werent a builder of sorts. well my friend you should do this shit for a living. you continuously amaze most of us with the stuff you have done in the greenhouse and your cabinets. very clean, tidy, and professional, even with a couple leaks great job, great job.


I love doing this, its my hobby. You mean I could be getting paid too? LOL

yea your right, I'm a salesman. I waggle my tongue for a living and build stuff for fun. 
Its not to hard, really in this age of the internet if you dont know how to do something or got questions you can search and bam, Theres your answer. Just take things one step at a time. you can do anything.

Look at you, your about to harvest some bud grown in a PC case! 
LOL I would have never believed it a few years ago.



rastadred22 said:


> looks great man!


Thanks man. Should have her filled tomorrow.


----------



## gumball (Nov 10, 2010)

Run your lights on the PVC fence post tonight and until it warms tomorrow, the low overnight temps may be screwing with the curing time. Most sealant requires above 62 to setup best. Better to be safe than sorry. 

Great point on the Internet, you still make it look easy. I am a builder type by nature, so I try to figure it out myself first, then normally resort to the internet last. I'm a IT worker by trade, and sometimes I wonder why, then I get my paycheck and remember I'm a slave to corporate ameriCa 

Yeah, the pc I would have never thought it, until I followed v128;4, he supplied his own herb for 2 years from a PC until he had a bad run of seeds. Have a good night!


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 10, 2010)

No kidding, I didn't know that. That may have been the problem all along.
See! the internet Rocks! I just went and turned them on. That stuff will be cured tomorrow for sure.


----------



## WWShadow (Nov 10, 2010)

so that rope light is just a egular led rope light like from wally world?


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 10, 2010)

Yea, heres a link. rope light


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 11, 2010)

OK we got no leaks!

Girls last shot in there vegging home,








Good thing too.















Made a hook out of a coat hanger to pull the roots through. Worked great
































When I got these clones the skunk in soil was about twice the size of the headband that's been in hydro.
That's two week veg in soil compared to two week veg in hydro. 

The plants in soil had 400 watt HID and the hydro had 100 watts T-5 and 100 watts CFL.
















So the gangs all here!
Five head band in hydro and five Hindo Kush Skunk in soil with a Blue Dream on the side.








Heres a shot of the first girl out here, Blue Dream. 
Been about a month now.















She could have used a bigger pot... think its to late to transplant her?


----------



## HotPhyre (Nov 11, 2010)

i have transplanted up to 5 weeks into flower before, just need to be extra careful!!


----------



## gumball (Nov 11, 2010)

Dude, Awesome!! You already need a bigger fence post to fit those roots!!

Any sign of mites, or has the weather sent them packing?


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 11, 2010)

HotPhyre said:


> i have transplanted up to 5 weeks into flower before, just need to be extra careful!!


Cool, Then I will re pot her in a better pot.



gumball said:


> Dude, Awesome!! You already need a bigger fence post to fit those roots!!
> 
> Any sign of mites, or has the weather sent them packing?


Yea, I dont mind saying I was a little concerned about the root size but flowering now will slow that down. In regards to the mites it's been cool at night so they are not around but when it warms up I'm sure they will be back. Gonna take some precautions but I doubt if I will be able to stop them from coming in. Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## gumball (Nov 11, 2010)

Could treating your yard and shrubbery outside of the greenhouse help prevent them? Just a thought that if you can stop them before they get to your greenhouse then the battle in the greenhouse may not be as tough.


----------



## rastadred22 (Nov 11, 2010)

lookin good man! cant wait for this round!


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 11, 2010)

Lookin good cruz


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 11, 2010)

gumball said:


> Could treating your yard and shrubbery outside of the greenhouse help prevent them? Just a thought that if you can stop them before they get to your greenhouse then the battle in the greenhouse may not be as tough.


You got it man, I'm gonna nuke my whole fuckin yard and go organic in the green house.
That and build that screen we were talkin about for the upper vent. For the large lower vent I saw some furnace screens 2 in a pack for like $15 I will get. The back wall is closed off.



rastadred22 said:


> lookin good man! cant wait for this round!


No more waiting bud, Here we grow!



whodatnation said:


> Lookin good cruz


 Yea, I'm jazzed. 

Now I'm looking at the lower stuff and have picked out my cuttings to grow indoors. Get those cabs rolling with some skunk while I veg the silver jack mother. Flower the skunk in the big cab and the silver Jack in the green house. I'll need to build a second hydro to do it but that wont be for a couple weeks.​


----------



## gumball (Nov 11, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> You got it man, I'm gonna nuke my whole fuckin yard and go organic in the green house.
> That and build that screen we were talkin about for the upper vent. For the large lower vent I saw some furnace screens 2 in a pack for like $15 I will get. The back wall is closed off.


just dont get to carried away, you cant nuke the whole neighborhood! it would be nice, but costly, and the neighbors may dislike that more than the smell.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 11, 2010)

Hey i discovered spider mites at week three of flower on my indoor garden and didn't want to use chemicals so I went with these preditors "Mesoseiulus longipes" because they can survive in low humidity  and five weeks later I'v just had a nice harvest with very very minimal mite damage... I actually didn't see one single mite throughout the whole trimming process!  just a thought.







this is the site I ordered them from http://www.naturescontrol.com/mite.html#tt


----------



## cutman (Nov 11, 2010)

wow great job bro. now you have all you need. lol pretty cool huh? my cabnets are full here as well. With my outside grow finnishing up, just adds more to the pile. lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 12, 2010)

looking awesome cruzer! looking forward to this grow. hydro outdoors in a greenhouse is something I don't see to often.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 12, 2010)

True dat^^^


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 12, 2010)

gumball said:


> just dont get to carried away, you cant nuke the whole neighborhood! it would be nice, but costly, and the neighbors may dislike that more than the smell.


Yea well, Im a patient man but if someone complains because of the smell of insecticide then I'm done. 
In other words fuck'em.



whodatnation said:


> Hey i discovered spider mites at week three of flower on my indoor garden and didn't want to use chemicals so I went with these preditors "Mesoseiulus longipes" because they can survive in low humidity  and five weeks later I'v just had a nice harvest with very very minimal mite damage... I actually didn't see one single mite throughout the whole trimming process!  just a thought.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 And a good thought at that, I plan on being more aggressive this spring cause I know the spidermite females are here. Ladybugs just didnt survive so I plant on other predators. Its still a bit cold for any of them to survive the nights now but this spring I wanna get a jump on them with some predator mites. Thanks for the link, they got Mantis eggs available in December. I wanna raise some. Good idea, keep them coming. 



cutman said:


> wow great job bro. now you have all you need. lol pretty cool huh? my cabnets are full here as well. With my outside grow finnishing up, just adds more to the pile. lol


 Hell ya bro, throw another log on the pile! Yea, I like the variety. 



Dr. Greenhorn said:


> looking awesome cruzer! looking forward to this grow. hydro outdoors in a greenhouse is something I don't see to often.


Yea I hear ya, This afteroon removed the shade to give them there first taste of sunlight. 
Very Cool. I pulled up a chair and twisted one up. 



whodatnation said:


> True dat^^^


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 13, 2010)

I didn't really know if plants needed watering at night or not. Well I found out for sure.
Last night the last thing I did was move the power cord to the water timer. I plugged it in a socket that was controlled by the wall switch and the switch was off all night. I checked on them this morning before the sun got to them and they looked fine, after about an hour I checked again and they were all drooping. I immediately hung the shade back up. Then I looked inside and saw it was dry. I got the water going again and within 10 minutes they were happy again.

I got one in the sun and gonna check it in a while. If its fine I will remove the shade again. 
One things for sure, the dam things need water when they got light.


----------



## Silent Running (Nov 13, 2010)

Really digging the setup with the hydro in there cruzer. Love watching the next evolution of your grows.


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 13, 2010)

Cool. Thanks for following along.

Here is where the next evolution begins.
Got my small cab prepped for germination. 









Got the temps and humidity just right. 
Upper is under the dome temp next is temp inside the rooter cube and last is humidity.








Silver Jack in the smart pot on the right.








I'll take the growing tips all around leaving most of the existing branches on the plant to flower out in the green house. Once I veg the cuttings they will also go in the green house. Mainly sativa it will take a while longer to flower. 


Im using a Sunblaze T5 HO 24" 4 bulb light thats about 100 watts supplemented by a vanity light with four 23 watt cfls.







I reversed the chrome trim on the vanity light to make a mini reflector.



Heres a shot of the girls before the sun hit them this morning.








What I am trying to achieve with the girls in soil is a humidity in the root zone. 
You can see I got it here. Gotta play with the watering cycle a bit more on the others.









I figure I can go ahead and start taking some cuttings from them today to flower in my large cab.

.


----------



## rastadred22 (Nov 13, 2010)

wow the ones in hydro def grew alot since bein out der


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Nov 13, 2010)

Nice update curz,

Gotta love it inside, outside, plants growing every where. Did a great job at setting it all up!!


----------



## WWShadow (Nov 13, 2010)

Are you going to lower that tube as they get taller?


----------



## potpimp (Nov 13, 2010)

Hey Cruzer, any idea where I can get some Casey Jones clones or seeds? I want to get a good jump on spring this year. BTW, I'm legal!!


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 13, 2010)

rastadred22 said:


> wow the ones in hydro def grew alot since bein out der


No man, I just raised them to get better sun. They got there size in the veg cabinet.



Hulk Nugs said:


> Nice update curz,
> 
> Gotta love it inside, outside, plants growing every where. Did a great job at setting it all up!!


Yea, Ya gotta, I really got into it. We got the Veg Machine thing going on indoor and flower in green house. 
I get like 6 months of 12/12 out there.



WWShadow said:


> Are you going to lower that tube as they get taller?


Yea, Thats the idea.



potpimp said:


> Hey Cruzer, any idea where I can get some Casey Jones clones or seeds? I want to get a good jump on spring this year. BTW, I'm legal!!


Congrats on the legal thing. Gotta do it. 
I don't know man, I can check around but yea, thats a hell of a jump on spring!


The first day in the sun.

Temps 67°
res 68°
PPM 480 pH 5.9​




























They did great. No more shade.

As they grow I will lower the tube. The res is about a foot tall so I can go down that far.
They look kinda stretchy compared to the skunk. I want to make a screen for support and tie it to the rope about 2 foot above the tube. Only way I can think of supporting them.


.


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 14, 2010)

Last night I got the cuttings I wanted from Silver Jack. 
I used some Clonex gel and solution. Its about a year old and the gel was kinda watery but I think it will still work. 
Took five off the side shoots and the top.









I'll give her a week or two then out to the green house. The clones I will veg in here.





























I didn't have room for a full size propagator and super dome so I got a cake pan with a lid.

No direct lighting for 48 hours, root zone temps high 70's 


.


----------



## Silent Running (Nov 14, 2010)

Great idea with the cake pan and lid. I use something real similar that I got from Food Lion when I bought one of their rotisserie chickens. lol Yay for hardening them off that fast and giving them non shaded sun!


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 14, 2010)

Yea there is lots of every day stuff you can use for growing. 
Every time I walk down an isle in a store I look and think "ya know, I can use that for..." Got growing on the brain I guess.

Ya, the girls in the sun. I love it. 
I still got the hydro in grow nutes. I wanted to make the move as comfortable as possible. PPMs shot up from 600 to 800 today so they are not using them correctly. Temp was a bit high (72°) PH was high too so I topped it off, cooled the hydro res down to 600 ppm at 68° and pH 5.9 Maybe they just need flower nutes. I'll change out to flower nutes tomorrow. Its nice to have my own r/o water now. No more trips the the Water store.


----------



## potpimp (Nov 15, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Every time I walk down an isle in a store I look and think "ya know, I can use that for..." Got growing on the brain I guess.


We are twins, separated at birth.  Looks like another incredible grow this year!


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 16, 2010)

Ha! you too huh?

Thanks man, Yea, I think its cool seeing them side by side and all. 
We will see what works better, I like the ease of transplanting the hydro and how fast it grows but those girls in soil have thicker stalks that can make for thicker buds.


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 16, 2010)

The last couple days we had 80° daytime highs and mid 50"s at night. This is November, WTF?
I changed the timer on the rope light to 30 on 30 off during the night.

Swapped out the hydro res to flower nutes, 600ppm pH 5.9 and got my web cam on them. 
Now I can check on them from my desktop. 
​The clones got over heated, it was 92° when I checked and it had been at least 12 hours. They were all laying over, looking dead. I cooled them off this morning and kept them at the right temp all day and bingo! They look fine. These baby's look like they are all gonna root.










Finally got over to my bud's house. The guy who removed all the fan leaves in his back yard grow this year.
Well, I tried it and as expected its average bud at best. Too bad. Live and learn. He had some mold issues on larger colas. We got it squared away though.


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 17, 2010)

Things seem under control, the Headband's new growth is a little lighter green then usual but she is turning.
One of the Hindu kush Skunk (the one in the middle) is either not a Hindu Kush Skunk or a very dominate Sativa phenotype. 

Vid:




[youtube]Mo9lxVbb8mM?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US[/youtube]​


----------



## rastadred22 (Nov 17, 2010)

looks great in there man nice vid


----------



## gumball (Nov 18, 2010)

nice and established  those ropes will be good to tie to, ya know, if they get BIG


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 18, 2010)

rastadred22 said:


> looks great in there man nice vid


Thanks man, yea I'm getting better with the vids. 




gumball said:


> nice and established  those ropes will be good to tie to, ya know, if they get BIG


BIG sounds good to me. I hear theses girls take 10 weeks to flower. 
Yea, I'm going to build some kind of support and tie it to those ropes. Good Idea.


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 20, 2010)

Well, now it feels like California winter has set in. Little rain, Temps in the 50's overnight low 40's
Plants are doing fine, RH a little high. Changed the timer on the rope light heater back to full on for 8 hours. 

Clones look to be rooting. Life is good, I'm headed out to visit some family, 

Have a good weekend.


----------



## rastadred22 (Nov 20, 2010)

nice man good too here have fun! kick ur legs up and chill seems u ahvent takin a break yet!


----------



## phyzix (Nov 20, 2010)

Plants are starting to take off. I'm curious to see how the winter greenhouse works for you. I have some extra girls sitting in a cold frame right now and I have no idea how they will turn out with the winter sun. 



potpimp said:


> Hey Cruzer, any idea where I can get some Casey Jones clones or seeds? I want to get a good jump on spring this year. BTW, I'm legal!!


River City Wellness in Sac had some Casey Jones clones yesterday. 

Also had Cindy99


----------



## potpimp (Nov 20, 2010)

Thanks Phyzix! Sac is about 4 hours from me so I might have to pass on those for now. I don't have a place to grow at the moment anyway but if I got some good clones I could make a place for them. There was snow on the foothills of the Sierra's this morning and I don't have a greenhouse or tent.


----------



## zeffysaurus (Nov 23, 2010)

hey Cruz! looking good man, love seeing your plans in action. keep it green!


----------



## rastadred22 (Nov 23, 2010)

hey any new updates? hows everything goin?


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 23, 2010)

phyzix said:


> Plants are starting to take off. I'm curious to see how the winter greenhouse works for you. I have some extra girls sitting in a cold frame right now and I have no idea how they will turn out with the winter sun.


That makes two of us. I think they will turn out alright though. 
This first time around I don't plan on pruning, probably some training on the headband though. 



zeffysaurus said:


> hey Cruz! looking good man, love seeing your plans in action. keep it green!


Yea buddy!
Thanks for stoppin by.



rastadred22 said:


> hey any new updates? hows everything goin?


Going good.I lowered the plants about a foot today, they are just about done stretching. 
Temps been low 60 day and mid 40's night. Partly cloudy. We got a cold front coming in and gonna last a few days, temps are suppose to be mid 30"s tonight so I added a portable propane heater. I get 8 to 10 hours out of a small canister then I have an adapter that attaches to the barbecue tank that I can refill it with. cost maybe 50 cents to heat it. Not to mention the added co2. We'll see how it works tonight.

PPMs are rising in the hydro tank and the pH is dropping, the plants just don't seem to be doing as well as they could. Temps are right. RH runs high at night. Guess I'll change out the res tomorrow and see if I can get a handle on it. 

Plants in soil are doing better then expected. filling out real nice and starting to flower. 
I'll get some pics tomorrow.

Clones are lookin good, been 10 days now and I gave them all little tug and they held. 
Well, one I fucked up and pulled to hard but it should be ok.








.​


----------



## rastadred22 (Nov 23, 2010)

nice man good to here thingsd are goin great...make sure u give them babies a blanket for the week lol...damn a ft? how big are they now?


----------



## HotPhyre (Nov 24, 2010)

Hey cruzer, I read in a previous post saying that your headband is a little bit lighter new growth than the others.

I noticed that on my last grow of my headband and also this grow also, that all the new growth in flowering is a lot lighter but if you got the same stuff as i got you will be very happy!!


Happy growing!!


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 24, 2010)

rastadred22 said:


> nice man good to here thingsd are goin great...make sure u give them babies a blanket for the week lol...damn a ft? how big are they now?


 Ha! They didn't grow a foot bro, I just didn't want to have to move the shelf a second time.



HotPhyre said:


> Hey cruzer, I read in a previous post saying that your headband is a little bit lighter new growth than the others.
> 
> I noticed that on my last grow of my headband and also this grow also, that all the new growth in flowering is a lot lighter but if you got the same stuff as i got you will be very happy!!
> 
> ...


Right on man, I like hearing from people in general but especially when they have grown the strain I"m growing.
Were you feeding light? like 1/2 strength or did you go full strength with your nutrients.

BTW thanks for the rep!


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 24, 2010)

That little heater worked like a champ last night. Lows were 34° and the lowest it got in there was 45° and the heater was on the lowest setting. Heres a couple shots so you got a better idea of what I'm talkin about.

I use it when I go camping, you probably seen them.








But did you know you can get a fitting that mounts on a propane tank and re-fill the things?
Screw it on there and turn it upside down.
















Fills it back up in about 5 minutes. 
You can do it a whole buncha times.



I'll have some pics of the girls in a bit, wanna wait till I got full sun in there.


----------



## gumball (Nov 24, 2010)

That's a cool little adapter, I never knew that. It actually makes the little tanks worthwhile, whereas you'd have to buy extra little tanks without it. Now post some pics, I'm getting anxious!!


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 24, 2010)

Well here ya go,

I think I lowered the back shelf a little to much.








Headband in hydro,






























Hindu kush skunk






























Here is a couple shots of the blue dream, shes in week 6 I think.









Gotta have the trich shot.









.
.


----------



## gumball (Nov 24, 2010)

Well they are lovely, sure seem to be handling the temps pretty good so far. Thanks for the pic's and have a great thanksgiving!!


----------



## rastadred22 (Nov 24, 2010)

looks real good cruzer they def have grown some though


----------



## HowzerMD (Nov 24, 2010)

Everyone looks healthy and green as can be Cruzer. Nice icy Blue Dream . I'm OTW to the next journal, it'll be up soon. I've got all my ducks in a row, just have to spend a day or two hunting down my clones. Happy Early Turkey Day . Get fat and drunk for me.


----------



## HotPhyre (Nov 24, 2010)

Ya cruzer your stuff is looking good for sure, ur welcome for the rep.

I grew the headband in organic soil and used bio bizz organic nutes so i can feed full stregth every feeding and never burn!

So i really dont know if they tolerate nutes well or not. Im growing some more right now in the flowering room!!


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 25, 2010)

gumball said:


> Well they are lovely, sure seem to be handling the temps pretty good so far. Thanks for the pic's and have a great thanksgiving!!


Anytime man, thanks for following along.



rastadred22 said:


> looks real good cruzer they def have grown some though


Oh yea they have, This first couple weeks most stretched about 8 or 9 inches, as you can see there are a couple that probably went a foot, like the last two on the back row and the headband in the middle. I'm guessing thats over and they will start filling out now.



HowzerMD said:


> Everyone looks healthy and green as can be Cruzer. Nice icy Blue Dream . I'm OTW to the next journal, it'll be up soon. I've got all my ducks in a row, just have to spend a day or two hunting down my clones. Happy Early Turkey Day . Get fat and drunk for me.


Happy Day to you and your turkeys too.
Ha! I wish I could get fat and drunk again. Na, that's just not in the cards anymore. Health reasons. 
Wont stop me from fireing up a fatty and watchin the football game today. Thanks for the thought though.



HotPhyre said:


> Ya cruzer your stuff is looking good for sure, ur welcome for the rep.
> I grew the headband in organic soil and used bio bizz organic nutes so i can feed full stregth every feeding and never burn!
> So i really dont know if they tolerate nutes well or not. Im growing some more right now in the flowering room!!


 Cool, so you went full strength. I usually go about 600 ppms but these girls need something a little stronger so I'll go ahead and go 1000 ppm
Thanks.


----------



## IAm5toned (Nov 25, 2010)

very nice... round 2 ding ding

very interested in the fence posts.... rdwc is something ive been "researching"


----------



## HotPhyre (Nov 25, 2010)

IAm5toned i have been watching your avatar for like 15min, lol.

ya full strength seems the best, sorry dont check my ppm so dont know exactly your numbers your saying.


----------



## HowzerMD (Nov 25, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> .
> 
> Happy Day to you and your turkeys too.
> Ha! I wish I could get fat and drunk again. Na, that's just not in the cards anymore. Health reasons.
> ...



Cheers to that anyhow bro . Nothing wrong with a game and joint at all, Amen to that actually lol. Above all T-Day has always been my favorite holiday. It's all about just being there and eating with good people, not worrying about scattered relatives you need to buy gifts for. The Holiday season has long since gone commercial so it's nice to have this one day amidst it all that's nothing more than food, friends and family. Or whatever your take on it is. Again Happy Thanksgiving -Howzer


----------



## CultivationArt (Nov 25, 2010)

All looks great cruz, i mean im amazed really. but ay bro, when you put your ladies outside to the green house, do they bump straight to flower?
Do you grow your entire veg indoors, and flower outside is what i mean.


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 25, 2010)

IAm5toned said:


> very nice... round 2 ding ding
> very interested in the fence posts.... rdwc is something ive been "researching"


Yea it seems to work for me using a tub in the cab. we'll see if it works out here.



HotPhyre said:


> IAm5toned i have been watching your avatar for like 15min, lol.
> ya full strength seems the best, sorry dont check my ppm so dont know exactly your numbers your saying.





HowzerMD said:


> Cheers to that anyhow bro . Nothing wrong with a game and joint at all, Amen to that actually lol. Above all T-Day has always been my favorite holiday. It's all about just being there and eating with good people, not worrying about scattered relatives you need to buy gifts for. The Holiday season has long since gone commercial so it's nice to have this one day amidst it all that's nothing more than food, friends and family. Or whatever your take on it is. Again Happy Thanksgiving -Howzer


 I hear ya, Happy Thanksgiving to you too man.



CultivationArt said:


> All looks great cruz, i mean im amazed really. but ay bro, when you put your ladies outside to the green house, do they bump straight to flower? Do you grow your entire veg indoors, and flower outside is what i mean.


Yea, when I found out I got 6 months of less then 12 hours daylight and our winters are pretty mild as it is I decided to build this thing. This year I will get two harvests in, if I time it right next year I should get three. Its like having a veg area for 6 months that turns into a flower room 6 months out of the year. 1st grow I veg and flower then the next two grows I start them inside, veg them up a bit then put them out here to flower.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Nov 26, 2010)

nice pics cruz looking great over there as always


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 27, 2010)

Hulk Nugs said:


> nice pics cruz looking great over there as always


Thanks for stoppin by Nugs


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 27, 2010)

Rain today, temps in the low 50's

Well they been out here about two weeks now and I have to say my initial opinion between the two is the girls in soil seem to be doing better then the girls in hydro. Maybe its the nutrients I am using... IDK, They caught up to the height of girls in soil but not the density. I wanted to mix the strains but kept them separate cause ya cant change it once you get started and what if one strain needed more or less nutes then the other. Sure is easier growing in soil, I'll tell ya that much.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 28, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Yea, when I found out I got 6 months of less then 12 hours daylight and our winters are pretty mild as it is I decided to build this thing. This year I will get two harvests in, if I time it right next year I should get three. Its like having a veg area for 6 months that turns into a flower room 6 months out of the year. 1st grow I veg and flower then the next two grows I start them inside, veg them up a bit then put them out here to flower.


Cruz I just wanted to tell you that seeing this thread and your GH come to fruition convinced me to follow suit, I started building my GH towards the end of your harvest, and now i have some ladies in there about the same age as yours. Granted I have half the space as you, but i hope to continue to use your advice and knowledge in growing this wonderful herb


----------



## CultivationArt (Nov 29, 2010)

Oh i figuered thats what was going on, i want to try this myself, but i live in the mojave desert you see.
an our winter nights come down to 12 degrees on average here. so indoor ill be sticking to till spring lol.
but happy holidays, congrats to your grows, very enjoyable show lol.
ill def keep posted.


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 29, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Cruz I just wanted to tell you that seeing this thread and your GH come to fruition convinced me to follow suit, I started building my GH towards the end of your harvest, and now i have some ladies in there about the same age as yours. Granted I have half the space as you, but i hope to continue to use your advice and knowledge in growing this wonderful herb


Congrats man, Glad to have been of some inspiration for ya. Yes, it is a wonderful herb.
Let me guess, you used the area just to the right of where sexy mex was flowering... I saw the bricks in the picture.



CultivationArt said:


> Oh i figuered thats what was going on, i want to try this myself, but i live in the mojave desert you see.
> an our winter nights come down to 12 degrees on average here. so indoor ill be sticking to till spring lol.
> but happy holidays, congrats to your grows, very enjoyable show lol.
> ill def keep posted.


Ha! yea sounds like your better off indoors alright. at least for the winter. 
Must water them a lot out there in that sun come mid summer.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Nov 30, 2010)

Hell yeah.... love winter growing... I will be droppin in from time to time to check it out.... Props,


----------



## chrono (Nov 30, 2010)

just L said:


> thats pretty funny. Where i live (michigan) we only get black one and very rarely do we see any other color squirrels. but ours dont have webbed feet.


This squirrel is a medical patient thus the webbed hand, hes on welfare and cant afford to buy so hes been eyeballing these babies for sometime, hes gonna rip em....be careful


----------



## gumball (Nov 30, 2010)

chrono said:


> This squirrel is a medical patient thus the webbed hand, hes on welfare and cant afford to buy so hes been eyeballing these babies for sometime, hes gonna rip em....be careful


LOL, that was so random!! At least we see your reading the whole thread  it was great to follow!


----------



## HowzerMD (Nov 30, 2010)

Now not only are we worried about gnats, caterpillars, worms and mites, squirrels are on the hit list as well. Be ready Cruzer, it's time to get the .22


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 30, 2010)

theloadeddragon said:


> Hell yeah.... love winter growing... I will be droppin in from time to time to check it out.... Props,


Always welcome Dragon, Thanks for your input.



chrono said:


> This squirrel is a medical patient thus the webbed hand, hes on welfare and cant afford to buy so hes been eyeballing these babies for sometime, hes gonna rip em....be careful





gumball said:


> LOL, that was so random!! At least we see your reading the whole thread  it was great to follow!



Ha! I bet he hit reply before he got to the end of the journal, I've done that.
Either way, I got max on the look out for that dam squirrel.








Well, he can see outside anyway, when he isnt sleeping.


.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 30, 2010)

Damn, Max is huge now!


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 30, 2010)

The girls in hydro got a new res today, I wasnt happy with the pura vida bloom so I went with Fox Farms Big Bloom and Tiger Bloom, added some cal mag. Starting them at 600 PPM pH 5.9









Temps have been high 70"s day and high 30's at night. coldest it got was 36° RH has been 40 to 50% daytime and 50 to 60% nights.

I raised the smaller plants with milk cartons,
















Tied a couple lines across to help keep the girls in line.

























Shot of the larger girls in the back,















Little root porn, They are just starting to hit the drain.








The sun just came out from behind the clouds, now you can see why I raised the plants on the shelf.








So, going into week 3








.


----------



## HowzerMD (Nov 30, 2010)

Good ol' Fox Farm . Pura Vida wasn't the cake after-all. Your girls look green and lush bro it would seem a winter greenhouse is working out for you so far.. You RH seems to be in check but the weather will be getting thick shortly and I bet you'll have to take some dehumidifying measures when you get into flowering.Maybe. And friggin Max man, always just kickin it. Still awesome


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 30, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Damn, Max is huge now!


Today's his birthday, Hes 6 months old. 48 lbs, and eats about 34 lbs of Puppy Chow a month. 

He likes the couch now.









Man hes just gettin started.


----------



## gumball (Nov 30, 2010)

everything looks good cruz, Max, the plants, even the weather sounds nice!! i like the one beanpole hydro plant, like 6 inches taller than the rest.


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 30, 2010)

HowzerMD said:


> Good ol' Fox Farm . Pura Vida wasn't the cake after-all. Your girls look green and lush bro it would seem a winter greenhouse is working out for you so far.. You RH seems to be in check but the weather will be getting thick shortly and I bet you'll have to take some dehumidifying measures when you get into flowering.Maybe. And friggin Max man, always just kickin it. Still awesome


I hear ya, good ole' tried and true. Yea, they look OK but just seem to need something. I stopped using FF indoors cause I was having trouble with it clogging my chiller. No chiller to worry about out here but I think you are right, I am going to need a larger dehumidifier soon. I found I am at 10 hours a day sunlight, I'm thinking I should add a 1000w HPS and run it a couple hours a day to make up the lost light. Start it at like 5am and off at 7am. I got one I can use, just gotta re wire the lamp cord again, I used the cord for another grow.


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 30, 2010)

gumball said:


> everything looks good cruz, Max, the plants, even the weather sounds nice!! i like the one beanpole hydro plant, like 6 inches taller than the rest.


 Thanks man, California winter baby! 
I hear ya, I got a cutting from her, with the right lighting and training that's the one I want to grow more of. Maybe reserve a spot for her next summer.


----------



## HowzerMD (Nov 30, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> I hear ya, good ole' tried and true. Yea, they look OK but just seem to need something. I stopped using FF indoors cause I was having trouble with it clogging my chiller. No chiller to worry about out here but I think you are right, I am going to need a larger dehumidifier soon. I found I am at 10 hours a day sunlight, I'm thinking I should add a 1000w HPS and run it a couple hours a day to make up the lost light. Start it at like 5am and off at 7am. I got one I can use, just gotta re wire the lamp cord again, I used the cord for another grow.


If I had to say that I noticed something was off, your hydro gals are lookin a bit pale. Maybe adjust in some more Nitrogen for that. The soil girls look better, but only minutely. Still, OK is better than not OK. I'll betcha the Grow Big will hook it up. That 6-4-4 ratio coupled with the Big Bloom makes for some green machines for sure.. I'll be testing out some Iguana Juice on a couple girls this next round so we'll see how that goes. The Bloom formula looks great. Jack that 1K into a parabolic or a giant batwing; you'll want wide coverage. You probably already figured that. Enclosed hoods are not very useful for these scenarios.


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 30, 2010)

Yea, you are right on the money. The hydro girls have always been lighter then the soil. 
That's the plan, by going back to FF and starting at week 6. Get them a shot of Tiger bloom now to finish turning and then a couple weeks on Big bloom and Grow Big should do the trick. As for the light I have a couple reflectors to choose from but not a parabolic or large bat wing. I got a small bat wing, a sun hood with glass and a cool tube. Guess I'll have to make something.


----------



## gumball (Nov 30, 2010)

yeah, there are a bunch of good home made bat wing reflectors out there. I havent seen a DIY parabolic.


----------



## HowzerMD (Nov 30, 2010)

You can find a 4' bat wing type reflector for real cheap. Go buy a 4'x4' piece of sheet metal, a few quick bends, attach a socket. Bam, BatWing reflector. Shoot, people are getting rid of 4 and 5' parabolics and simple metal reflectors on craigs list all the time for probably cheaper than the cut of sheet metal by it's self.


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 30, 2010)

You guys got me thinking so I went out and measured, I got 8 feet across the back, the girls in the front are five feet across.
I could easily make that 8 feet 6 feet by moving one plant then I wouldn't need a reflector at all. Its going up tomorrow.


----------



## HowzerMD (Nov 30, 2010)

Logical thinker, you are . I just thought about it too and you only need supplemental light anyway. What's the absolute max penetration of light matter when the other 10 hours is sunshine?


----------



## rastadred22 (Dec 1, 2010)

everything is comin along nice man! gonna be a nice little side byu side mini sog...and max is huuge now man!


----------



## cruzer101 (Dec 1, 2010)

No shit man, he can dig a hole in the lawn in 3 seconds flat with those paws, gotta watch him.

I was up a little early today and when I checked on them they had morning dew on them. WTF there in a greenhouse?














So like yesterday we were talkin about a bigger dehumidifier, guess I should start looking.


----------



## HotPhyre (Dec 1, 2010)

Boooo for deeeww, lol!


----------



## cruzer101 (Dec 1, 2010)

Ha! No Kidding. 
Weird thing is, its only on the hydro girls. Maybe the wood behind the girls in soil is stopping it from forming there. 
I dont know, It's just not something you see every day so I thought I would share.


----------



## CultivationArt (Dec 1, 2010)

Lol that reaks, Think it has anything to with the res...??


----------



## 3eyes (Dec 1, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> No shit man, he can dig a hole in the lawn in 3 seconds flat with those paws, gotta watch him.
> 
> I was up a little early today and when I checked on them they had morning dew on them. WTF there in a greenhouse?
> 
> ...


Might be from the heat rising from the res underneath, i had the same problem with my 3 in NFT the plants in pots were fine


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 1, 2010)

Its just transpired and evaporative moisture coming up through your "coco pebels" because of temperature and pressure fluxuations inside of the greenhouse. Its nothing to worry about, as long as they are perking up during the days , the moisture is not coming from outside.


----------



## cruzer101 (Dec 1, 2010)

Thanks again guys. Now that makes sense, that's why its not on the girls in soil. It's giving me second thoughts about putting up a light though. 
I wonder if I didn't water at night if that would help, I'm sure it wouldn't hurt. I don't have a cycle timer out there with a photo cell, that's in my cab, just a timer with 15 min increments set to water 15 on and 45 off 24 hours a day. Seems to be working well enough.


----------



## HowzerMD (Dec 1, 2010)

3Eyes could be very correct, depending on the difference between your rez/tray temps and the ambient temps. Maybe a insulating layer around each, the reservoir and the hydro tray.


----------



## cruzer101 (Dec 1, 2010)

Both had the right idea but I think Dragon was closer, the res is sealed pretty much but the holes the plants are in are wide open aside from the hydroton. I think the answer is to stop watering at night and cover the holes with something that absorbs moisture but lets air through. Then start a light at 5am with a fan to move some air around.

Well, thats what I'm gonna try next. Got a light up today. 

[youtube]EH0jhZEI2NQ?hl=en&fs=1[/youtube]



I had this hood already wired up so I went with a 600w 
Todays cloudy so I gave it a test burn to check out coverage.

























This one has spider mites, Looks like the two spotted mites. I hit it with dr doom knockout spray. Also got the base of all the others.









I didnt think they would be active with these low night temps but here they are.









I havent seen any on the other plants yet but I am keeping an eye out for them now.

​


----------



## HowzerMD (Dec 1, 2010)

Ha! There's a reason insects have been here millions of years longer than us, I tells ya. Juuuust enough of an environment for them to survive and it's on. But hell, you blasted the piss out of them at the end of the summer so I figured that coupled with cold temps would keep em at bay.


----------



## gumball (Dec 1, 2010)

well aint neither you nor the mites given up, but I think you got 'em ready to pull back 

that light seems to work well. it shouldnt glow to much in the dark will it?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 1, 2010)

do you have fans on at night?


----------



## cruzer101 (Dec 1, 2010)

HowzerMD said:


> Ha! There's a reason insects have been here millions of years longer than us, I tells ya. Juuuust enough of an environment for them to survive and it's on. But hell, you blasted the piss out of them at the end of the summer so I figured that coupled with cold temps would keep em at bay.


You and me both. Time to break out the arsenal, troops cant deploy until it warms up some though.



gumball said:


> well aint neither you nor the mites given up, but I think you got 'em ready to pull back
> 
> that light seems to work well. it shouldnt glow to much in the dark will it?


Yea the mites are mostly juveniles and eggs at this point. That knockout spray worked pretty good before, we'll see. Yea she glows some. Not too much through the back but you can definitely tell there is a light on. I figure there is less stoners up at 5 am so I'm gonna add the light in the morning.



theloadeddragon said:


> do you have fans on at night?


Actually no, its pretty cold and I didnt want to make it any colder so I haven't been running anything but the dehumidifier and small heater.


----------



## phyzix (Dec 1, 2010)

Just got the same spray delivered tonight


----------



## chrono (Dec 1, 2010)

cruzer101 - very sexy and neat setup, good job, i just wanted to let you know i spoke with the black squirrel, we blew a joint together, i told him to chill and leave your crop, he said he wouldnt torment max either, so please let max know there will be no squirrel stew. wink wink...

Nice grow man, keep it up !!!


----------



## gumball (Dec 2, 2010)

chrono said:


> cruzer101 - very sexy and neat setup, good job, i just wanted to let you know i spoke with the black squirrel, we blew a joint together, i told him to chill and leave your crop, he said he wouldnt torment max either, so please let max know there will be no squirrel stew. wink wink...
> 
> Nice grow man, keep it up !!!


your too funny


----------



## cruzer101 (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks Chrono, You da man! That makes us feel a lot better. 
Neither one of us likes squirrel stew but I did have a kettle on the fire for it. We'll go ahead and have burgers.

Hey gumball, Yea, she glows alright, I heard about it this morning. I didn't tell my roommate and she said the whole yard was lit up. LOL
Her bedroom window is right there I didn't think of that. Im gonna turn it on tonight and get a look at it. I'll take a pic for ya.

Oh, Phyzix, good choice, that stuff works fast.


----------



## HowzerMD (Dec 2, 2010)

Hahaha High-Beamin your room-mate at 5am Cruzer, slick man. Real slick.


----------



## cruzer101 (Dec 2, 2010)

I guess it is a little bright







At least the bright part is below the fence line but ya, she puts off some light alright.

Not so bad with the flash on,







.


----------



## CultivationArt (Dec 2, 2010)

hahaha, thats great, i wonder what everyone would think after seeing that?

first thing to my mind is a bumb campin in a shed, lol


----------



## chrono (Dec 2, 2010)

If i saw that id just think the bugs are afraid of the dark, either that or max is on a bender, still up having a compression session in the shed at 5am.


----------



## HowzerMD (Dec 2, 2010)

It's a beacon for potheads


----------



## cruzer101 (Dec 2, 2010)

CultivationArt said:


> hahaha, thats great, i wonder what everyone would think after seeing that?
> first thing to my mind is a bumb campin in a shed, lol


Yea right, I can just hear them, Dam neighbor, whats he up to now!




chrono said:


> If i saw that id just think the bugs are afraid of the dark, either that or max is on a bender, still up having a compression session in the shed at 5am.


A compression session, wow its been a while. Used to do that in a VW bug.
Funny thing, Max dont like the smoke, he'll eat it fast enough though, he got a bite off my silver jack mum today when I wasnt looking.




HowzerMD said:


> It's a beacon for potheads


Yea, I checked the opposite side, I think I high beamed the neighbors that called the cops too. not sure if it was them but I think it was. Anyway I put some blinders on the bitch, Had a roll of construction paper and lined the upper left and right side, now its just close encounters in my yard.


----------



## gumball (Dec 3, 2010)

That's funny as hell!! So you just gonna run it at night instead or keep the same schedulE?


----------



## cruzer101 (Dec 3, 2010)

Ya know, I was thinking about that last night. There are a bunch of Christmas lights on the houses around here, I was thinking I could run one string of white lights across the top, plug them into the timer with the 600w and have them come on in the evening. It would probably be less stress on the plants but I wouldn't get the benefit of the heat the light puts out in the morning. That and I think it energizes them and gets there juices flowing early in the day. The headband just loves it.







I didnt notice any dew this morning, I cut up a shop towel and covered the holes.







I think I am going to keep it the way it is and maybe just run it for 12 hours during the rainy season. I got out my light meter and found when its cloudy it registers about 500 to 800 lumen. I believe that's enough to sustain life and produce some bud but add the 600w light and I have 1800 to 2000 lumen a couple feet away from the bulb so that covers them all. 

Its real calm in the morning, gotta make sure I got no leaks when the wind is blowing before going 12 hours. I know I mentioned before I didn't want the attention a light would get in there but that was before I over grew the dam thing. My neighbors know I'm growing now, even the local police so why not get the most I can out of it.


----------



## cruzer101 (Dec 3, 2010)

Got the first set of clones from Silver jack rooted, 
Real fuzzy roots in rapid rooter, Got some cool pics for ya.

Fuzzy porn,














I got six rooted and in soil.







I just took another six Silver Jack and a couple Headband from the largest plant.







So, six in cups and eight in the oven








The Silver jacks are gonna veg for a couple months in soil, probably get some 1 gallon smart pots for them. I should have some nice little bushes I can flower out for spring harvest. The headband is just to keep the strain alive. That's from the biggest one.


----------



## gumball (Dec 3, 2010)

starting to all come together now that you got your feet wet with that thing this summer  them are some great looking roots man, what do you use?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 3, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> You and me both. Time to break out the arsenal, troops cant deploy until it warms up some though.
> 
> 
> Yea the mites are mostly juveniles and eggs at this point. That knockout spray worked pretty good before, we'll see. Yea she glows some. Not too much through the back but you can definitely tell there is a light on. I figure there is less stoners up at 5 am so I'm gonna add the light in the morning.
> ...


Fans won't cause your plants to "feel colder". Indeed, fans are widely used in commercial agriculture to prevent the harmful effects of frosts and deep freezing on fruits and vegetables in crops. It will help encourage transpiration as well by increasing the amount of dryer air passing by the open pores of the leaves, thereby reducing the chances of dew build up causing overbearing branches to break or peel, or snap off. Also.... couldn't you throw some black on one side white on the other poly plastic sheets up to block the light at night, so you could pull it back during the day? It would block the light inside from being visible outside, and help to reflect more of the light back towards your plants..... I always left my fans on at night or lights off period while growing inside, and had included many fans in my designs for my permanent greenhouse, half of the fans in my designs were meant to be left on 24/7, as it is moisture build up in low light settings that is the environment that is perfect for bud rot and mold to develop.


----------



## HowzerMD (Dec 4, 2010)

Hey Cruz nice root porn, as usual. Nice healthy stalky cuttings . I might have to agree with LoadedDragon's idea of a light barrier if you plan on using the lamp long term. I mean, if you don't decide to continue with the winter grows forget about it, but in the long run you may benefit from such a shade. Are you going to add silver jacks to the GH?


----------



## NONHater (Dec 4, 2010)

Those are the fuzziest toots I have ever laid eyes on. If ya don't mind me asking..Did ya just use jel and some super thrive?


----------



## cruzer101 (Dec 4, 2010)

theloadeddragon said:


> Fans won't cause your plants to "feel colder". Indeed, fans are widely used in commercial agriculture to prevent the harmful effects of frosts and deep freezing on fruits and vegetables in crops. It will help encourage transpiration as well by increasing the amount of dryer air passing by the open pores of the leaves, thereby reducing the chances of dew build up causing overbearing branches to break or peel, or snap off. Also.... couldn't you throw some black on one side white on the other poly plastic sheets up to block the light at night, so you could pull it back during the day? It would block the light inside from being visible outside, and help to reflect more of the light back towards your plants..... I always left my fans on at night or lights off period while growing inside, and had included many fans in my designs for my permanent greenhouse, half of the fans in my designs were meant to be left on 24/7, as it is moisture build up in low light settings that is the environment that is perfect for bud rot and mold to develop.


 Ah, good point. When I started growing In regards to temps, I read "If its comfortable to you, it's comfortable to your plants" So I guess I had that in mind. The RH has been about 60% at night and 45% during the day. I'm in for some rainy weather so that going to go up. I'll go ahead and set up a couple fans today. Thanks man. I like your shade Idea with the black and white poly film, I'll have to think about that. I would want it to roll up out of the way... maybe use one of those bamboo shades as a frame, attach the film on both sides. I don't really mind the light on the lower portion of the walls so IDK.



HowzerMD said:


> Hey Cruz nice root porn, as usual. Nice healthy stalky cuttings . I might have to agree with LoadedDragon's idea of a light barrier if you plan on using the lamp long term. I mean, if you don't decide to continue with the winter grows forget about it, but in the long run you may benefit from such a shade. Are you going to add silver jacks to the GH?


Yea, Five out of the six were like that, Gotta love them rapid rooters. Hell ya I want to do winter grows, no doubt about that. Just need to fine tune this thing.
The Silver jack are going in the greenhouse once these are done. IDK but I think they are going to need like 12 weeks to flower out so I want them in there by the fist of February. 



gumball said:


> starting to all come together now that you got your feet wet with that thing this summer  them are some great looking roots man, what do you use?





NONHater said:


> Those are the fuzziest toots I have ever laid eyes on. If ya don't mind me asking..Did ya just use jel and some super thrive?


I used Clonex gel and Clonex solution, then split open rapid rooter cubes, set them in there and set the cube in a container to hold it back together and kept at about 75 to 80°. I think its because the roots were pressed between the rooter cube and the plastic container. The roots that were not exposed to any light are actually clear, once they hit light they turn white. Check this shot out.













.


----------



## CultivationArt (Dec 4, 2010)

Thats acually a GREAT bacteria that thrives of the roots enzimes.
but at the same time as the bacteria releases the enzimes again(its shit)
the roots thrive off that. its a win win situation, and only can that with soil growing.
it is organics, and an awsome perk for root devopment.
But nice clones by the way cruz, how long for the roots to pop?


----------



## cruzer101 (Dec 4, 2010)

CultivationArt said:


> Thats acually a GREAT bacteria that thrives of the roots enzimes.
> but at the same time as the bacteria releases the enzimes again(its shit)
> the roots thrive off that. its a win win situation, and only can that with soil growing.
> it is organics, and an awsome perk for root devopment.
> But nice clones by the way cruz, how long for the roots to pop?


Huh? what is, clonex? I once read "this shit will root a Popsicle stick" so I been using it ever since.
Yea, I took the cuttings about 3 weeks ago.


----------



## NONHater (Dec 4, 2010)

Good stuff! +REP


----------



## CultivationArt (Dec 5, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Huh? what is, clonex? I once read "this shit will root a Popsicle stick" so I been using it ever since.
> Yea, I took the cuttings about 3 weeks ago.


no.. all the fuzzys on your roots, it comes from soil, or soil based mediums.
its a great thing though.


----------



## cruzer101 (Dec 6, 2010)

Here ya go,

*Rapid Rooter Plant Starter*


The breakthrough technology used in a Rapid Rooter results in a unique matrix of composted organic material bound together by plant-derived polymers. Rapid Rooter is created through a scientifically controlled process which produces large populations of beneficial microbes in the plug media. These naturally occurring beneficial microbes colonize young roots and help young plants to maximize nutrient uptake. The optimal air-to-water ratio within the plug matrix causes explosive early root growth. Use Rapid Rooter for robust early rooting and explosive plant Growth! Replacement plugs are available.


----------



## HowzerMD (Dec 6, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Here ya go,
> 
> *Rapid Rooter Plant Starter*
> 
> ...


"It's the soil."


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 6, 2010)

How long does it take for roots to show like that Cruzer?


----------



## HowzerMD (Dec 6, 2010)

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/390390-howzers-cabinet-extravaganza-no-clowns.html


----------



## cruzer101 (Dec 7, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> How long does it take for roots to show like that Cruzer?


Depends on the temp, colder months it takes about two weeks with a heat mat, warmer months about 10 days. First couple days I see no change, then the next few days they look like they are dieing. The second week the lower leaf starts to turn yellow, thats when I know they are rooting and remove the dome, after that its just a couple days before roots sprout out the sides of the cubes but I leave them another week or until I see the leaf start reaching for light. I got an aero cloner too, I built a couple with no success so I bought an easy cloner. I just cant seem to get the hang of it. I have about a 50% success rate where with rooter cubes closer to 100%

What I think most people have trouble with is keeping the temp and moisture consistent. When I was getting started I bought these jiffy cubes and they came in these little trays. They are two piece, the top is formed and sets inside the bottom that hold's water like a little res. I didnt use the jiffy cubes but the tray worked good with rockwool. Then I found rooter cubes and they work great in those the trays,


----------



## cruzer101 (Dec 7, 2010)

Here's a pic of the trays,








Here is one thats a week old, see the lower leaf turning yellow?








.


----------



## cruzer101 (Dec 7, 2010)

I got to thinking about it and figured if I'm gonna cover the sides I may as well have it reflect morning light so I put some reflective material, I still need to finish but this is what I got done yesterday. These first four shots are before the sun comes over the shade of the house.





























About an hour later the sun starts to poke out and now reflects back into the green house.








It makes a visible difference, It's brighter in here in the morning.
Here's a shot of the reflected light on the blue dream.








The hundi Kush still under the HPS. I keep it on till 10 am now.








The headband, getting both.








And here is a shot of the training I did to the headband yesterday morning,








I treated the girl with the spider mites again. I didnt see any but I know the eggs have hatched by now. Other that that, things are going good. There was still a little dew on the last headband in the row but I left the window open last night and think that was why.


----------



## NONHater (Dec 7, 2010)

Great update Cruzer! Everythings looking great!


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks for the detailed response Cruze, yeah I use an aero that was a DIY project. It works, most of the time, lol. But I think those rapid rooters look much more simplistic, and there is less hassle when transplanting I would assume. If rooting time is comparable between both methods, then I may have to make the switch.


----------



## gumball (Dec 7, 2010)

Looks great cruzer, I like your reflection in the first pic, like a hippie house of mirrors, and Marijuana!


----------



## cruzer101 (Dec 7, 2010)

NONHater said:


> Great update Cruzer! Everythings looking great!


Thanks Man... or Girl. Your avatar and name makes me think your a girl. 



billcollector99 said:


> Thanks for the detailed response Cruze, yeah I use an aero that was a DIY project. It works, most of the time, lol. But I think those rapid rooters look much more simplistic, and there is less hassle when transplanting I would assume. If rooting time is comparable between both methods, then I may have to make the switch.


 Yea, it is less hassle transplanting, most of the roots stay in the cube and its easier on them.



gumball said:


> Looks great cruzer, I like your reflection in the first pic, like a hippie house of mirrors, and Marijuana!


 Ha! ya know, now that you mention it, I bet this is the stuff they use to make those mirrors, Its mylar attached to some clear plastic that my buddy got off a scrap solar system. got me two 4x8 sheets.


----------



## chrono (Dec 7, 2010)

looking good cruzer101


----------



## cruzer101 (Dec 7, 2010)

New res today, FF @ 800 PPM pH 6.0 
Only used about 2 gallons all week to top off with and the res finished at 500 ppm

Now the sun is up I Finished off the back corner and made a couple adjustments to my house of mirrors 

Here is a shot of some light I was losing before,









I moved the bottom of the back panels out flush with the 2x4's







And BAM!
There we go.








Now these girls in the back have plenty of light.















They're all digging it. 

.


----------



## NONHater (Dec 7, 2010)

No, guy lol...I followed the build of your green house...awesome to see the your getting some harvests from her! I can remember when the floor/brick was the only thing layed down lol.


----------



## HowzerMD (Dec 7, 2010)

HA! Nice fun-house you have going Cruz. This Greenhouse keeps getting more and more tits every day. Eventually you'll have to jot down a list of every improvment and build a new GH from scratch based on your observations with this one. I think it would be the Greenhouse to end all Greenhouses.


----------



## cruzer101 (Dec 7, 2010)

NONHater said:


> No, guy lol...I followed the build of your green house...awesome to see the your getting some harvests from her! I can remember when the floor/brick was the only thing layed down lol.


My bad man, Yep, that was the beginning alright.
Thanks for following along. 



HowzerMD said:


> HA! Nice fun-house you have going Cruz. This Greenhouse keeps getting more and more tits every day. Eventually you'll have to jot down a list of every improvment and build a new GH from scratch based on your observations with this one. I think it would be the Greenhouse to end all Greenhouses.


 IDK man, this ones pretty tits up if ya ask me. I think I'll keep it.


----------



## gumball (Dec 7, 2010)

just think what that reflective material is gonna do for ya next summer. maybe 14 lb next summer (i think thats close to double this summer )


----------



## potpimp (Dec 7, 2010)

Man that is some beautiful root porn!! Are those the same Rapid Rooters that we use for seeds? Did you use rooting hormone on them before sticking them in? I've not been overly impressed with my GrowClone unit so I'm moving on to try and find a better method.


----------



## wanabe (Dec 7, 2010)

dam those look gorgeous good job


----------



## wanabe (Dec 7, 2010)

by the way im subd for this grow


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 7, 2010)

awesome pics cruzer! the plants look so happy in there.


----------



## cruzer101 (Dec 7, 2010)

gumball said:


> just think what that reflective material is gonna do for ya next summer. maybe 14 lb next summer (i think thats close to double this summer )


Nawww, no way man... be cool though.



potpimp said:


> Man that is some beautiful root porn!! Are those the same Rapid Rooters that we use for seeds? Did you use rooting hormone on them before sticking them in? I've not been overly impressed with my GrowClone unit so I'm moving on to try and find a better method.


 Sure you can use these with seeds. That's what there made for. I tear it apart to set a cutting in then close it up, a few drops of clonex solution and its good to go. I thought more people did it this way.



wanabe said:


> dam those look gorgeous good job, by the way im subd for this grow


Thanks gonnabe, 




Dr. Greenhorn said:


> awesome pics cruzer! the plants look so happy in there.


 Thats my goal, Happy healthy plants. 
You should be gettin close to harvesting those sativas, So Topping seems like the best way to prune them huh? My next run is Sativa dominate, Silver Jack.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 7, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Thats my goal, Happy healthy plants.
> You should be gettin close to harvesting those sativas, So Topping seems like the best way to prune them huh? My next run is Sativa dominate, Silver Jack.


ya man. the one that I topped and pinched are doing the best. that would probably be the way to go.  and yup! harvest time is coming soon. just in time for the holidays


----------



## NONHater (Dec 8, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> ya man. the one that I topped and pinched are doing the best. that would probably be the way to go.  and yup! harvest time is coming soon. just in time for the holidays


Holiday harvests are the best IMO!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 9, 2010)

I like it much better in there now. Good job.

Is it still shining like a beacon at night though?


----------



## cruzer101 (Dec 9, 2010)

I checked on the grow this morning and noticed the hydro was dripping, not much but something was leaking, I opened up the last plant site I left empty and looked in to see the tube was about 1/2 full of water. Ya know, I have seen a bunch of people build this hydro setup and I had asked about the roots clogging the drain but everyone said they didnt. I removed the drain line to check. Well, I was right, The roots had grown into the drain line.









I cut 'em off. 
Did a little root pruning myself and pulled the rest back up through the hole.
















I took off about 18 inches. We'll see what happens, I think most are from the first plant in the row.
Honestly I don't think its gonna make any difference, In a hydro setup the roots get all they need delivered to them. Guess we will find out huh? 
Dam I just noticed, I forgot to make scissor hash with those scissors.

So, I replaced the drain line and topped off the res with nutes today. I had a drop in PPM from 800 down to 600 and a big drop in pH, 5.9 down to 4.7 Got it back to 800 ppm, pH 6.0 I think the girls are using the nutrients correctly now.


----------



## cruzer101 (Dec 9, 2010)

theloadeddragon said:


> I like it much better in there now. Good job.
> 
> Is it still shining like a beacon at night though?


Thanks Dragon. 
No, not bad at all, sure it does shine but its straight forward and that runs the length my yard then blocked by trees. I've decided to run the light on these cloudy days too so its on from 5 am to 5 pm and I turn it off when we get some sun.

I got the fans circulating 20 out of 24 hours now too. morning dew is not as bad as it was but I do get a little.


----------



## NONHater (Dec 9, 2010)

"Dam I just noticed, I forgot to make scissor hash with those scissors." 

Lmao, Wow man sorry about the miss information. Kinda like a accidental experiment though and we all love experiments. My guess is they might go into shock for no more than 48hrs and be fine.


----------



## gumball (Dec 9, 2010)

That's a huge root turd cruzer, wonder how long it would have gotten before ruining everything if left unchecked. I am glad you didn't find out that's for sure!!


----------



## potpimp (Dec 9, 2010)

LMAO "root turd". I wonder how effective it would be to dip the tube (and any other place you don't want the roots to go) into the copper laced paint you can buy. I bought a bunch of 1 gal pots treated with copper paint and it keeps the roots from growing around the inside. It's a good thing you were on top of things Cruzer.


----------



## cruzer101 (Dec 10, 2010)

Cool, Thanks for the replies guys, 



NONHater said:


> "Dam I just noticed, I forgot to make scissor hash with those scissors."
> 
> Lmao, Wow man sorry about the miss information. Kinda like a accidental experiment though and we all love experiments. My guess is they might go into shock for no more than 48hrs and be fine.


If they are going to go into shock I would think they would do it now that I messed up.



gumball said:


> That's a huge root turd cruzer, wonder how long it would have gotten before ruining everything if left unchecked. I am glad you didn't find out that's for sure!!


Root turd, Ha! Nothin compared to the size of a Max turd but I bet if not removed it would stop draining. If I make any more of these I will use a larger drain, like a 1 1/4 small sink drain.



potpimp said:


> LMAO "root turd". I wonder how effective it would be to dip the tube (and any other place you don't want the roots to go) into the copper laced paint you can buy. I bought a bunch of 1 gal pots treated with copper paint and it keeps the roots from growing around the inside. It's a good thing you were on top of things Cruzer.


Yea, I read that in the growers bible, paint the inside of the pots to prune the roots. Bet it works like the smartpots. I dont think it would have worked inside a drain tube though cause of all the water going over it all the time would create a thin barrier. IDK.


When I checked on them this morning they were drooping a little bit. I wondered why all of them, not just the first plant in the row were doing that. They were bone dry. I must have knocked off the supply hose yesterday, good thing we had high RH yesterday then a night cycle and when I glued the end caps I only put glue on the lower half. Worked sort of like an overflow valve in a flood and drain but more of a flood and drip.

The girls in soil don't use as much water as they did in the summer grow. Actually a lot less. I was watering for 4 min twice a day at full flow in the summer, I'm at about 1/4 of that and it seems too much. I noticed slight signs of over watering so I removed the feed lines from the soil and set them in the trays under the smart pots. Let 'em dry out some. Gotta remember to put them back in a couple days.​


----------



## NONHater (Dec 10, 2010)

I wouldn't say you messed up, just pointed in the wrong direction.


----------



## bbarnes (Dec 11, 2010)

2 weeks to read it all. Now i'm sub'd. Thanks Cruzer!


----------



## cruzer101 (Dec 11, 2010)

NONHater said:


> I wouldn't say you messed up, just pointed in the wrong direction.


Now I know who that is, Mary Louise Parker. 
I dont have Showtime but TV giude network picked up Weed. I got comcast service and they got the first two years episodes on demand... I watched them all the last couple days and ordered showtime. Now I gotta find the rest to get caught up, gonna check blockbusters. 



bbarnes said:


> 2 weeks to read it all. Now i'm sub'd. Thanks Cruzer!


Wow, Good job man, I know its a lot of reading but doing it that way really gives you a better feel for whats going on.
Welcome to the grow barns, any comments or suggestions are always welcome.


----------



## CultivationArt (Dec 12, 2010)

Lol, yea, i first subed just a bit after you started to flower your first grow.
Still took hours to catch up, lol. but it was worth it. Lots of info, GREAT info,
thanks cruz


----------



## Danielsgb (Dec 12, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Let 'em dry out some. Gotta remember to put them back in a couple days.


Did you put them back in? Just a friendly reminder.
Daniels


----------



## cruzer101 (Dec 12, 2010)

CultivationArt said:


> Lol, yea, i first subed just a bit after you started to flower your first grow.
> Still took hours to catch up, lol. but it was worth it. Lots of info, GREAT info,
> thanks cruz


No Problem man.



Danielsgb said:


> Did you put them back in? Just a friendly reminder.
> Daniels


Ha! I was wondering who would remind me. 
No I havent Daniels, I was thinking I would leave them in the bottom for a week or so.


----------



## cruzer101 (Dec 12, 2010)

This was taken at what would have been sunset if it wasn't a cloudy day. This light has got to be making a big difference. 
Well they been out there about a month now, Time to start growing some buds.


[youtube]MyIjlAaSLsQ?fs=1[/youtube]



Edit,
I saved this vid differently and it seems to take longer to load.
Please let me know if you have trouble viewing it.​


----------



## AudiA6Driver (Dec 13, 2010)

Looks like it should be a good winter harvest, I just love the orange greenhouse too!


----------



## WOWgrow (Dec 13, 2010)

Been a massive lurker of this thread cruz but it really brimming with valuable information. I'm sure there are many other lurkers as well. I posted a while back, probably page 20 or something and asked what your favourite strain was. I think you said Trainwreck but I can't remember (this was before you were flowering your casey jones and blue dream  ). Just wondering what it is about trainwreck you love so much. I'm considering it for my next grow


----------



## CultivationArt (Dec 13, 2010)

Iv grown train wreck, wish i woulda clones or pollinated.
one the best iv smoked even, real train wreck.
im gonna get seed of it for my next grow.
and im not letting it go.


----------



## cruzer101 (Dec 13, 2010)

AudiA6Driver said:


> Looks like it should be a good winter harvest, I just love the orange greenhouse too!


Thanks Audi, Yea that HPS does add some nice color to it.



WOWgrow said:


> Been a massive lurker of this thread cruz but it really brimming with valuable information. I'm sure there are many other lurkers as well. I posted a while back, probably page 20 or something and asked what your favourite strain was. I think you said Trainwreck but I can't remember (this was before you were flowering your casey jones and blue dream  ). Just wondering what it is about trainwreck you love so much. I'm considering it for my next grow


I remember you asking that. Yea at that time Trainwreck was my favorate strain, Then I grew Casey Jones. Casey Jones is a Trainwreck/Tahi Mother and a sour diesel father. Thats my favorite now. What I like about the strains is how fast and hard it hits you. For me I feel it on the second toke. Instant relief. 
Both last about two hours but casey is a little more social buzz where trainwreck just put me on my ass.


----------



## cruzer101 (Dec 13, 2010)

CultivationArt said:


> Iv grown train wreck, wish i woulda clones or pollinated.
> one the best iv smoked even, real train wreck.
> im gonna get seed of it for my next grow.
> and im not letting it go.


Oh yea, Great strain. Greenhouse seeds is where I got mine. Got the fem seed.


----------



## CultivationArt (Dec 13, 2010)

GBCC is where i got mine. not fem, i need studs.


----------



## WOWgrow (Dec 13, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Thanks Audi, Yea that HPS does add some nice color to it.
> 
> 
> I remember you asking that. Yea at that time Trainwreck was my favorate strain, Then I grew Casey Jones. Casey Jones is a Trainwreck/Tahi Mother and a sour diesel father. Thats my favorite now. What I like about the strains is how fast and hard it hits you. For me I feel it on the second toke. Instant relief.
> Both last about two hours but casey is a little more social buzz where trainwreck just put me on my ass.


Yeh I have seen a few Casey Jones journals and it looks amazing. Seen nothing but rave reviews. You can't buy seeds for that strain at the minute though so thinking I'll stick with trainwreck. Seeing as sativas are as rare as a white guy in a D12 music video in the UK, most people have become accustomed to hard hitting indicas so that should go down a treat. Cheers for the feedback mate.


----------



## zeffysaurus (Dec 13, 2010)

been following for awhile now Cruz, the winter grow intrigues me. I'm glad its going well for you. I just got my hands on some Casey Jones from a friend of a friend and it is one of the best smokes ive ever had. Im very jealous you had such a nice pull from her. I'd love to have this on hand all the time haha. keep it green.


----------



## cruzer101 (Dec 14, 2010)

Sure, I recall "keep it green" you left a couple comments here.
I didnt keep all of Casey but I have plenty. Right now I rotate through 7 strains at about 1/8th at a time, I love it when its Casey's turn.


----------



## cruzer101 (Dec 14, 2010)

So Today I went out there to change the res out and the pump was not connected. weird.
I turned on the pump and there was very little water coming out so I picked it up, shook it and it started up again. I got it in a screened bag maybe that got clogged but I wonder why the the hose came off.

Anyway, they were looking pretty sad this morning.






















The nutrient level is at 250 PPM pH5.9
I'm gonna wait and see how they respond before changing out the res.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 14, 2010)

just one of the many reasons I prefer soil to hydro . I'm sure with some care they will bounce back fairly quickly.


----------



## HotPhyre (Dec 14, 2010)

Huh thats a bummer, in a couple of days should be fine 

Keep up the good work !


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 14, 2010)

I would assume it should only take about an hour or so with all the proper adjustments (judging by the look of things in the pics), they looked fine, just in need of some nourishment


----------



## cruzer101 (Dec 14, 2010)

and about 2 hours later...






















Got water to 'em. Amazing how fast they bounce back. 
Still, I'm gonna wait till tomorrow to change out the res but for people who don't grow in hydro I bet this was interesting.


----------



## HotPhyre (Dec 14, 2010)

Lookin real good dang nice bounce back for sure!!


----------



## rastadred22 (Dec 14, 2010)

yea man they came bac real nice!


----------



## gumball (Dec 14, 2010)

you have one of the greenest thumbs 'round here, i knew they would bounce back real quick!!


----------



## Throbba (Dec 15, 2010)

Nice


----------



## cruzer101 (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks guys, 
Honesty I wasn't surprised. I've seen how fast they recover in hydro before. Just thought I would share.

So, Like today I figured I could get a few more cuttings from the little mum I got and found spidermites In the cab.









Looks like they been at it for a while. The second set of clones has them too.
I'm tired of dealing with these things so I bought some Floramite on eBay yesterday, It will be here in about a week. I plan on hitting the cab with it right away and continue with neem on the plants. I know its bad stuff but I figure I can use it once before a grow in the area, Again when they start to flower and use foggers after that. Its so concentrated I figure I wont need much so I got a 1 oz container on eBay for $18 That will make about 20 gallons of the stuff.


----------



## gumball (Dec 15, 2010)

damn them fuckers have moved in and built a 5 family townhome up in there!!! sorry to hear/see it bro


----------



## wanabe (Dec 15, 2010)

dum hoes fucking up with the clones
hope they recover


----------



## cruzer101 (Dec 15, 2010)

Ha! Yea, I knew I couldn't have killed them all when I cleaned the cabs but I thought I would have caught it by now. Just that I dont look down there much.

Now I'm not sure what to do next. I'm running out of veg time for the next grow. I may just chop all of her up into clones and put them in hydro to catch up. 
Still no way in hell are they gonna be ready in time. I have to start thinking two grows ahead.

Changed out the res today, Week 7 of FF plus Cal Mag. 1030 ppm pH6.0
My powder pH up got wet and I tried to dry it out and it got more damp until it almost liquefied, weird.
So I am using baking soda to raise the pH. we'll see how it works.


----------



## AudiA6Driver (Dec 16, 2010)

Ya i feel your pain on that one, i found spider mites in my flower room a couple days ago....... Payday im getting a concentrated Pint on ebay for $100 its the only things that kills the eggs and the mites, well it doesnt kill the eggs just suffocates them in an oil i guess. All natural too and is supose to be the shit, ill let ya know my results. Heres a link to the site HERE of the company that makes it. Called SNS-217

EDIT: they also have difffernt products for gnats and PM


----------



## NONHater (Dec 16, 2010)

Sorry to her about the bastard pests, Hope you get them taken care of asap.


----------



## cruzer101 (Dec 17, 2010)

AudiA6Driver said:


> Ya i feel your pain on that one, i found spider mites in my flower room a couple days ago....... Payday im getting a concentrated Pint on ebay for $100 its the only things that kills the eggs and the mites, well it doesnt kill the eggs just suffocates them in an oil i guess. All natural too and is supose to be the shit, ill let ya know my results. Heres a link to the site HERE of the company that makes it. Called SNS-217
> 
> EDIT: they also have difffernt products for gnats and PM


Thanks for the link man, It looks like some pretty good stuff. 
Ya about killing the eggs, that's why I am getting some floramite. That kills mites and their eggs with residual effects lasting about a month. Toxic as hell so I need to be real careful having a dog and all. Second thing is I need to mix it up some so I dont create a supermite species. So I plan on using floramite in the grow area before the grow and on vegging plants then advid at 4 weeks flower and any other treatments will be foggers and Neem oil. Or finish with predators. 



NONHater said:


> Sorry to her about the bastard pests, Hope you get them taken care of asap.


 I'm a man with a plan. 
Those dam things have destroyed 20 to 40% of almost every grow I have had in those cabs. I was going to quit growing then decided to build the greenhouse. Figured I would beat the bastards by growing more. It worked, the larger the plant the less stress the mites cause but it sure would be nice to be rid of them.


----------



## ptone (Dec 17, 2010)

Cruizer! Here is my regiment. (in Veg)
90% ISO
Ro Water
50/50 Mix
Let it evaporate
or 
I hit them with
SNS 217 (Rosemary oil extract)
ivory unscented dishsoap (emulsifier) 
RO Water 
I Spray them with that first it kills eggs on contact as well
let it dry out a bit

then I use
Azamax (Neem Product)
ivory unscented dishsoap (emulsifier) 
RO Water 

I used to have mites just as bad as you. In fact it completely ruined a crop for me once . I cleaned my room and started using the above and nothing but great results!

Hope this helps


----------



## AudiA6Driver (Dec 17, 2010)

ptone said:


> Cruizer! Here is my regiment. (in Veg)
> 90% ISO
> Ro Water
> 50/50 Mix
> ...


Sounds like a great combo to me!!! Glad to see some other people havin success with the SNS217, im almost scared to spend the 100 on the concentrated pint i dont know if ill have enough to cover all my plants! I probably will get the pint and after harvest fork over the 400 and get the gallon of concentrate.

No problem cruzer always tryin to spread good knowledge!! Im to far into flower to use Floramite, thinkin about doin the veg room with it though. For flower im gana try the SNS-217 and a couple food safe foggers. Im gana get about 10 and let them off in my whole basement and the rooms to clear the whole bitch out. probably should leave the house for a while to air out lol


----------



## cruzer101 (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks again guys, We'll beat these things yet.
I already ordered the floramite and avid in small quantities so I will use that first but I got a question.
ISO, I assume that's rubbing alcohol but how much do you use again? 90% or half and half with r/o?

Dam, Max just ate my doobie I had in the ash tray. I thought we had a deal.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 18, 2010)

tell him I want mine back too..... for fertilizer yah know?? LOL


----------



## rastadred22 (Dec 18, 2010)

lol he musta been high..at least u grow and u got bud so a missing spliff isnt that much of a deal lol


----------



## AudiA6Driver (Dec 18, 2010)

My dog does the same damn thing!! Hes always eatin roaches and little nugs on the table ( My fault for leaving them there i guess) i try to give him stems to show him like "only eat these!!" ya know? I found out vapped weed really messes him up, almost to much for some reason he just sleeps and when he walks hes all wobbly. He likes the smoke though he tries to lick it. Dog...... there funny sometimes


----------



## cruzer101 (Dec 19, 2010)

theloadeddragon said:


> tell him I want mine back too..... for fertilizer yah know?? LOL


Ha! You can have it. Seems my dog shits more then I feed him. I swear.



rastadred22 said:


> lol he musta been high..at least u grow and u got bud so a missing spliff isnt that much of a deal lol


Agreed, It's not like that was all I had. That would have sucked. 



AudiA6Driver said:


> My dog does the same damn thing!! Hes always eatin roaches and little nugs on the table ( My fault for leaving them there i guess) i try to give him stems to show him like "only eat these!!" ya know? I found out vapped weed really messes him up, almost to much for some reason he just sleeps and when he walks hes all wobbly. He likes the smoke though he tries to lick it. Dog...... there funny sometimes


Yea this didnt seem to phase him, How the hell can I tell, he sleeps all the time anyway.


----------



## cruzer101 (Dec 19, 2010)

Temps mid 60's days and low 50's night. 
Topped off the res, It was 1250ppm, brought it down to 800ppm with a couple gallons of r/o pH at 6.2 
Storm is coming through so we have rainy weather. No leaks so thats cool. RH has been 50 to 60% some nights higher but so far it's been alright, no sign of mildew. Plants in soil are using very little water.















Headband




























Hindu Kush Skunk















That baking soda I used to raise pH is all I am going to use from now on. Works better then the pH up I been using. I'm going to start using vinegar as soon as this pH down is gone.
.


----------



## rastadred22 (Dec 19, 2010)

looks great in there! is it mne or are the hydro behind the soil? i use vinegar and it works great!!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 19, 2010)

looks tits bro


----------



## cruzer101 (Dec 19, 2010)

rastadred22 said:


> looks great in there! is it mne or are the hydro behind the soil? i use vinegar and it works great!!


The soil clones were about twice the size of the hydro clones when I got them so I gotta figure their older. 
They are a 8 or 9 week flower strain where the headband takes like 10 to 12 weeks too.



theloadeddragon said:


> looks tits bro


I love it man. Rainy and cold and I go inside to warm and dry.


----------



## rastadred22 (Dec 19, 2010)

ahh that makes sense i was thinking that the hydro would be a lil bigger in growth at that point...not to sure...but i think in a vs the hydro would def be bigger


----------



## phyzix (Dec 19, 2010)

Look nice and healthy


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 19, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> The soil clones were about twice the size of the hydro clones when I got them so I gotta figure their older.
> They are a 8 or 9 week flower strain where the headband takes like 10 to 12 weeks too.
> 
> 
> I love it man. Rainy and cold and I go inside to warm and dry.


and Bright!! Exactly why I want to have a nice big fat greenhouse.......


----------



## SL2 (Dec 20, 2010)

AWESOME thread Cruiser...better that TV...not sure how long it took me to read but worth it...Love the green house very nice. I would never leave...lol

All you need now is cratch and sniff pics! lol

I been using lemon juice for down...vinegar for up huh? Thanks I could not remember that to save my life...lol


----------



## riddleme (Dec 20, 2010)

vinegar is acidic, it is a ph down, I use apple cider vinegar


----------



## SL2 (Dec 20, 2010)

Oh shit....thanks Rid...what is used for up?


----------



## riddleme (Dec 20, 2010)

SL2 said:


> Oh shit....thanks Rid...what is used for up?


Baking Soda


----------



## SL2 (Dec 20, 2010)

Cool Thanks again Riddleme


----------



## cruzer101 (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks guys, I fixed the post.


----------



## AudiA6Driver (Dec 21, 2010)

GREAT winter grow!!! They look very happy and healthy cant wait to see that headband, im buying some reservia premideria Headband from attitude as a Christmas present to my self.

EDIT: LOL i didnt know RIU auto linked the word Attitude???


----------



## cruzer101 (Dec 21, 2010)

SL2 said:


> AWESOME thread Cruiser...better that TV...not sure how long it took me to read but worth it...Love the green house very nice. I would never leave...lol
> 
> All you need now is cratch and sniff pics! lol
> 
> I been using lemon juice for down...vinegar for up huh? Thanks I could not remember that to save my life...lol


Ya I must have been stoned when I said I used baking soda for lowering the ph. It raises it and I corrected the post. Scratch and sniff, HA! I missed that. Welcome to my journal SL and thanks for the rep.




AudiA6Driver said:


> GREAT winter grow!!! They look very happy and healthy cant wait to see that headband, im buying some reservia premideria Headband from attitude as a Christmas present to my self.
> 
> EDIT: LOL i didnt know RIU auto linked the word Attitude???


 Either did I... Sounds like an awesome Christmas present.


----------



## HowzerMD (Dec 21, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Ya I must have been stoned when I said I used baking soda for lowering the ph. It raises it and I corrected the post. Scratch and sniff, HA! I missed that. Welcome to my journal SL and thanks for the rep.
> 
> 
> 
> Either did I... Sounds like an awesome Christmas present.


Whhaat I want a scratch n sniff journal.. Been a while Cruz, wanted to see things. I'm liking the progress, your potted girls look great.


----------



## cruzer101 (Dec 21, 2010)

Hey Howzer, Yea, I gotta say I like to grow with hydro but the soil seems like the way to go. The potted girls have a bit of a head start, my guess would be about 2 weeks or so. I was thinking they would even out in height. Im having some issues now with the hydro some kinda def. I'll get a few pics up and hope to get your opinions in just a bit.


----------



## HowzerMD (Dec 21, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Hey Howzer, Yea, I gotta say I like to grow with hydro but the soil seems like the way to go. The potted girls have a bit of a head start, my guess would be about 2 weeks or so. I was thinking they would even out in height. Im having some issues now with the hydro some kinda def. I'll get a few pics up and hope to get your opinions in just a bit.


I've never been a hydro guy myself so I have no choice but to agree . If they don't even out, you've still got plenty of space to prop em up on some crates or what-not. I'll for sure take a peek when you post. I bumped to 12/12 today so I'll have some sticky pics again in no time too


----------



## cruzer101 (Dec 22, 2010)

Yea I recently had my computer crash and got a new one. I was able to retrieve some files but I lost my growing stuff and that included my copy of the growers bible. Here ya go,








As you can see its primarily on the lower stuff but I see it starting on the upper now.















I realize the yellowing is natural and I'm not too worried about it but it would be nice to know whats causing those rust spots. I started the FF 3 weeks ago when I first started seeing it, started at week 5 in there feeding plus calmag. Then added cal mag twice in 3 res fills. I kept the pH a few point higher, It was 5.9 run about 6.2 now. They get cold at night, around 40° I dont think that would do that though. anyway wadaya think?

Heres a shot from today








The tall skinny girl on the left is the one I been treating for spidermites with dr doom knockout, seems to be working. I see eggs but no live ones so I gave her another shot and put her back in the corner where there is more light. Over all she is still a healthy plant.














Not quite as fat as her sisters though,







I still havent moved the water line back into the soil. They seem to be doing fine with it in the trays.


This is a shot of the first girl to flower in the winter out here, a blue dream. 
Thing is I been waiting for some amber trichs but it dont look like its gonna happen. Shes been out here going or 15 weeks and they are still cloudy.







Her tips are starting to turn so I guess this is a ripe as she is gonna get. I mean come on, 3 months? She was hit hard by mites when she was young, I may get a 1/4 oz out of her. 

OK I got the floramite today, gonna do the clones and the cab.


----------



## gumball (Dec 22, 2010)

Are all the hydro plants in the same shape? For instance, are the ones that get the water first in line better looking than the ones by the drain? I know there are only a couple, but just trying to think it out. Do you think the clog could have had an effect on it, I mean if I had a root turd like that I'd look shitty too, shittier than normal that is


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 22, 2010)

they just need a micro boost my friend  Not specifically Cal Mag, but rather Boron, iron, zinc and some others. Notice the plants in pots don't have those symptoms?


----------



## HowzerMD (Dec 22, 2010)

Loaded dragon said it. My first reaction was to say Magnesium deficient, but you're juicing up the cal mag right now. If they're getting the same food I'll bet it's a handfull of micros they aren't getting(as much of). Dejavu, eh? weren't you just saying soil was the way to go?


----------



## HowzerMD (Dec 22, 2010)

PS : Everything looks healthy on the other side of the coin. You'll have an alright pull when it's time from the looks of things.


----------



## riddleme (Dec 22, 2010)

Hey Cruzer

gotta put my 2 cents in,,,,my 1st choice is that it is a P ( phosphorus) deficiency caused by the colder temps, P absorption with temps below 50 degrees F (10 degrees C) can be an issue

if I'm wrong and it is a micro nute def, I would say it was manganese, which is rare and associated with iron and zinc


----------



## cruzer101 (Dec 22, 2010)

gumball said:


> Are all the hydro plants in the same shape? For instance, are the ones that get the water first in line better looking than the ones by the drain? I know there are only a couple, but just trying to think it out. Do you think the clog could have had an effect on it, I mean if I had a root turd like that I'd look shitty too, shittier than normal that is


Na, the clog just flooded them, their roots sat in water a couple days is all. 
Yea they are all effected the same way.



theloadeddragon said:


> they just need a micro boost my friend  Not specifically Cal Mag, but rather Boron, iron, zinc and some others. Notice the plants in pots don't have those symptoms?


Yes I did. So whats a good multi-micro-nutrient I can use?



HowzerMD said:


> Loaded dragon said it. My first reaction was to say Magnesium deficient, but you're juicing up the cal mag right now. If they're getting the same food I'll bet it's a handfull of micros they aren't getting(as much of). Dejavu, eh? weren't you just saying soil was the way to go?
> PS : Everything looks healthy on the other side of the coin. You'll have an alright pull when it's time from the looks of things.


Ya, over all they are lookin good, Girls in soil are lookin great.



riddleme said:


> Hey Cruzer
> 
> gotta put my 2 cents in,,,,my 1st choice is that it is a P ( phosphorus) deficiency caused by the colder temps, P absorption with temps below 50 degrees F (10 degrees C) can be an issue if I'm wrong and it is a micro nute def, I would say it was manganese, which is rare and associated with iron and zinc


Good point, I remember reading lower temps effects nutrients so I have been heating the water to 68° but once it is in the leaf its much colder at night. On the other hand the plants in soil are not effected. Maybe the hydro girls just need better transport of the available nutrients. I have some GH Diamond Nectar already so I will start by adding a bit from now on. Maybe that will help them get what micro-nutrients are available in the mix now. 

Gotta have the 2 cents man, no sense in sharing a journal without it.


----------



## riddleme (Dec 22, 2010)

well here is 2 more cents then, when I have micro def's I use DynaGro, Foliage Pro for veg and Bloom for flower as it contains all 16 required elements in one bottle and is a liquid designed for both hydro & soil grows


----------



## cruzer101 (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks for the tip, I will get some. 
I think I was on the wrong track with the golden nectar, I got some budswell hydro guano I can use in the mean time.


----------



## gumball (Dec 22, 2010)

i started the dyna-grow as well cruzer, and am liking it so far. i also added the pro-tekt, which may help with your temperature, if Riddleme was accurate about the P not being taken up correctly in the colder temps. sorry, hate to sound like a salesmen, but I guess I could be considered an advisor!!!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 22, 2010)

dynagrow is good


----------



## [email protected] T33 (Dec 23, 2010)

wonderful stuff yes


----------



## AlteredEgo (Dec 24, 2010)

Howdy Everyone,

I just read this entire Journal, beginning to here, took about a week, but well worth the read. Thanks! This really feeds my OCD personality well. I become quite obsessed with anything I do, or think about for very long. Great info here though!


----------



## cruzer101 (Dec 24, 2010)

Hi Alterego, Welcome to the journal and thanks, I'm glad to hear it was of some help to ya. 

This is ridiculous, I was about to go get some dynagrow and looked in my nutrient cabinet, Its full. LOL
I got GH 3 part series with Golden nectar and Kool bloom plus Flora Nova series grow and bloom, Chi and flora necter. Then I got Fox Farms 3 part (no cha ching) And Dutch Masters whole line up with rooting gel, liquid light and zone. Not to mention Budswell guano, Nitrozime and the rest of pura vita.

No, I think I should hold off on the dynagrow for now. I added some Kool Bloom and Budswell.
Talk about being obsessive. HA!

Have a Merry Christmas Everyone!


----------



## gumball (Dec 24, 2010)

well i think dynagrow is one of the only ones you dont have!!! that is one heck of a line up, just add like a drop of everything.

umm, maybe not!


----------



## cruzer101 (Dec 24, 2010)

No, not a drop of each but I mix some of them. I got enough to do a full grow with each set of nutrients but thats never how it happens. I always run out of one part so I buy that, then I have that left over so I dont want to waste it, I buy the rest again, Its a vicious cycle.

Anyway that Floramite kicks ass. I hit them the other day and I see no movement at all.
Unfortunately a couple clones from the first rooting didnt make it so I only got three. I found a guy on craigslist that has some of that hindu skunk. 7 to 10" clones for $10 ea. I'll pick up a few more of those and add the larger girls to that. Then fire up the 400w to veg them for a few weeks while the girls in the greenhouse finish up.









Didn't forget the mite hotel,







She is looking much better in just a couple days.


----------



## Danielsgb (Dec 25, 2010)

Floramite is bad ass stuff.
Daniels


----------



## rastadred22 (Dec 25, 2010)

looks good man! happy holidays! have a good one!


----------



## cutman (Dec 25, 2010)

hey cruse merry christmas bro. love the pic man. i still have 10 lb bags full. but might start the barn up soon,


----------



## wanabe (Dec 25, 2010)

nice what the fuck you buy clones from craigslist? you never know if they have mites and such or if there even the strain they say or if its a trap even if you legal or im just paranoid


----------



## cruzer101 (Dec 28, 2010)

Danielsgb said:


> Floramite is bad ass stuff.
> Daniels


Sure is.



rastadred22 said:


> looks good man! happy holidays! have a good one!


You too man.



cutman said:


> hey cruse merry christmas bro. love the pic man. i still have 10 lb bags full. but might start the barn up soon,


Ha! you can never have enough. Happy Holidays bro.



wanabe said:


> nice what the fuck you buy clones from craigslist? you never know if they have mites and such or if there even the strain they say or if its a trap even if you legal or im just paranoid


Yea well I haven't actually got any from craigslist but I would if they had what I wanted and the price was right. I'm not worried about any kind of trap. I'm legal. True, they could lie about the genetics but i doubt it. I'm going to treat all clones I get for mites from now on so that wouldn't matter, so yea, I'd say a little paranoid.


----------



## cruzer101 (Dec 28, 2010)

Winter Flower Week 7
800ppm pH 6.2

We had a little sun yesterday and the girls drank up the water. Went through about 2 gallons, about twice as much as they have been using. Making up some R/O now so I can get them a fresh res tomorrow. Headband is starting to put on weight, Hindu skunk has filled out real nice. She is supposed to be a high yielder and she is. I think I will veg a bit longer next time to get more size though. These started at about 12 to 14" I think 18" should do it. That reflective material has burnt some leaf, not much but there is hot spots.





























I finally fixed the dam door. Took off the hinges and cut off about 1/4 inch. didnt recess the hinges again but she closes now.











Heres a vid,

[youtube]Dpv4W8jI_Wc?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US[/youtube]​


----------



## rastadred22 (Dec 28, 2010)

lookin real nice! they def got some fat buds on em


----------



## AudiA6Driver (Dec 28, 2010)

lookin good! I want a outdoor winter grow, Harbor freight has some cool green houses for really cheap im thinking about buying one next summer end.


----------



## dmoose (Dec 29, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Thanks guys,
> Honesty I wasn't surprised. I've seen how fast they recover in hydro before. Just thought I would share.
> 
> So, Like today I figured I could get a few more cuttings from the little mum I got and found spidermites In the cab.
> ...


I have been using the "No-Pest-Strips" inside my cab, and it works great. I will use it in the larger flowering room occasionally. When I use it in a larger area, I generally put it in just before lights out, turn off the exhaust ventilation, and just leave 1 circulation fan on low. It will ususally get all the adult mites in 1 night, 2-4 nights for the babies and eggs. You can leave it in 24/7, or bag it up during lights on (dont forget to turn the ventilation back on), as it wont be as effective with alot of airflow. I dont think you would ever see another mite in the cab if you left it in there for 24 hours, once a week. Ugh, I HATE spidermites!

Good Luck! +rep when I can...


----------



## NONHater (Dec 29, 2010)

Great update things are lookin great!


----------



## cruzer101 (Dec 29, 2010)

rastadred22 said:


> lookin real nice! they def got some fat buds on em


Yea, not bad. I think the majority of the weight is commin from the hindu skunk.



AudiA6Driver said:


> lookin good! I want a outdoor winter grow, Harbor freight has some cool green houses for really cheap im thinking about buying one next summer end.


 I checked those guys out, Good deals man.



dmoose said:


> I have been using the "No-Pest-Strips" inside my cab, and it works great. I will use it in the larger flowering room occasionally. When I use it in a larger area, I generally put it in just before lights out, turn off the exhaust ventilation, and just leave 1 circulation fan on low. It will ususally get all the adult mites in 1 night, 2-4 nights for the babies and eggs. You can leave it in 24/7, or bag it up during lights on (dont forget to turn the ventilation back on), as it wont be as effective with alot of airflow. I dont think you would ever see another mite in the cab if you left it in there for 24 hours, once a week. Ugh, I HATE spidermites!
> 
> Good Luck! +rep when I can...


I used those in my cab before but just left it in there and it made me feel sick so I stopped using those in the cabs. I used them in the greenhouse last fall but didnt work well cause of the airflow I think. But when I did have them in my cab I didnt have any mites that's for sure. I hate the borg too!



NONHater said:


> Great update things are lookin great!


Thanks bud.


----------



## cruzer101 (Dec 29, 2010)

Girls got a new res today, FF week 9 nothing else. 1050 PPM pH 5.8
I usually run about half this and ph at 6.2 at this point. I think they like the lower pH and higher nutrient content.


----------



## HowzerMD (Dec 29, 2010)

Buds are moving along(last page)..Why the new res?


----------



## wanabe (Dec 29, 2010)

dam still looking good bro


----------



## BooMeR242 (Dec 29, 2010)

just lurkin. interesting winter run cruz. keep up the work.
-boom


----------



## rastadred22 (Dec 30, 2010)

nice man im expecting some aghani hindu kush soon cant wait~! i wanna try the hindu kush too


----------



## cruzer101 (Dec 30, 2010)

HowzerMD said:


> Buds are moving along(last page)..Why the new res?


Oh, well I meant a fresh res. When i change out nutrients I call that a new res.



wanabe said:


> dam still looking good bro


good an gettin better buddy.



BooMeR242 said:


> just lurkin. interesting winter run cruz. keep up the work.
> -boom


 Cool man, With these results ya gotta think soil is the way to go but I'm not giving up on hydro just yet.



rastadred22 said:


> nice man im expecting some aghani hindu kush soon cant wait~! i wanna try the hindu kush too


This is actually Hindu Kush Skunk. I think its the Skunk that adds to the high yield but Afghan Hindu Kush does put out fairly well.

I'll get some bud shots so you can see the trichs soon. I would say they are 50/50 clear/cloudy now.


----------



## cruzer101 (Dec 30, 2010)

I ran across a guy that has some chocolope teens for sale. I've been doing some research and found this is a cross of chocolate Thai and cantaloupe haze. I read it dosent do well outdoors and this guy confirmed that. Thing is, he says his pheno has 3 prong leaves. I had a plant once that had 3 prong leaves that hermed on me. Does anyone know if a plant with 3 prong leaves is more apt to herm on ya?


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 30, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> I ran across a guy that has some chocolope teens for sale. I've been doing some research and found this is a cross of chocolate Thai and cantaloupe haze. I read it dosent do well outdoors and this guy confirmed that. Thing is, he says his pheno has 3 prong leaves. I had a plant once that had 3 prong leaves that hermed on me. Does anyone know if a plant with 3 prong leaves is more apt to herm on ya?


Ive always thought that when a clone is taken in flower, as it roots and starts to veg it spits out single and 3 prong leaves as it is revegging.... I also have a strain or two that only have 3 prong leaves once they start to flower...


----------



## rastadred22 (Dec 30, 2010)

i have a plant that has 3 point leaves up by the colas and some one petals here and there..even saw a 2petal lol! she hasnt hermd...so far...knock on wood! but yea shes doin great!


----------



## gumball (Dec 30, 2010)

i guess any genetic mutation of sorts could be a sign of easier hermage, but it could be a sign that it is the only genetic mutation and your clear of the hermage. did I just say that? a little over my head after I re-read it


----------



## gumball (Dec 30, 2010)

hey cruzer, i cant remember what it was, or when it was. but you stated your feed rates for your summer grow some time, i think for veg and flower. do you remember what they were getting when they were on the automatic feeder??? i wish I could find the post, so much information...


----------



## cruzer101 (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks for the input guys, Yea gumball, the girls in the summer grow were running about 700ppms. 
Its a super deal on those chocolope's but towards the end they will get plenty of sunshine and I want 
a strain that will benefit from it.


----------



## gumball (Dec 31, 2010)

i am sorry cruzer. i meant to ask what the quantity they were drinking in veg and flower. i seem to remember you had them on the automatic feeder during flower and you were watering once or twice a day and it was a half gallon or gallon a day. i got the gears in my head turning. 

i would love to see you grow this chocolope out, i have never heard of it.


----------



## HowzerMD (Dec 31, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Thanks for the input guys, Yea gumball, the girls in the summer grow were running about 700ppms.
> Its a super deal on those chocolope's but towards the end they will get plenty of sunshine and I want
> a strain that will benefit from it.


Jack Herer.


----------



## cruzer101 (Dec 31, 2010)

gumball said:


> i am sorry cruzer. i meant to ask what the quantity they were drinking in veg and flower. i seem to remember you had them on the automatic feeder during flower and you were watering once or twice a day and it was a half gallon or gallon a day. i got the gears in my head turning.
> 
> i would love to see you grow this chocolope out, i have never heard of it.


Oh, well those were much larger plants and got lots of sun in a low RH environment and drained into the ground. 
But I had the timer set to water about a gallon in the morning and in the evening. 



HowzerMD said:


> Jack Herer.


Funny you mention that, The strain I have vegging right now is Silver Jack, its 1/2 Silver haze and 1/2 Jack Herrer.


----------



## HowzerMD (Dec 31, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Oh, well those were much larger plants and got lots of sun in a low RH environment and drained into the ground.
> But I had the timer set to water about a gallon in the morning and in the evening.
> 
> 
> Funny you mention that, The strain I have vegging right now is Silver Jack, its 1/2 Silver haze and 1/2 Jack Herrer.


And you were wanting a strain to take advantage of that light? Psh, your silver jack could damn sure give you what you want. Though I've never grown SH, I do know Jack is one mofo to test your limits when grown under the sun. I have had many a happy, high, bountiful pull from JH.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 3, 2011)

Yea, that sounds good to me. I haven't grown Jack Herrer but I have grown Silver Haze and she could have used more sun. Thing is I gotta veg them up for a while before I can flower them. I'm gonna cut soon so I been looking for already grown plants ready to flower in the mean time and I think I found them. I found a guy with five G-13 teens about 2 feet tall. Gonna see them tonight.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 3, 2011)

Oh yea, Forgot to mention I'm starting five fem Master Kush seeds I got from narvava about a year ago.







Dropped them in water last night. One sank right away then came back up, weird.

Just thought I would mention something about this, see the seeds in the center of the water? Seems to me when I drop the seeds in there, the seeds that collect in the center seem to do the best in the grow. I don't know if there is a reason for this but that is my observation.







Silver Jack.
(the headband clone wigged out on me)








Here is a close shot of the Hindu Kush Skunk so you can see how it is coming along.














Here's the headband,














I found the track to my light mover yesterday, A wire had come off the motor so i put a little solder on it and attached it again, works fine, gonna get it up for the next grow.

I guess I should start 2011 journal and put a link to it here.
.


----------



## HowzerMD (Jan 3, 2011)

I love that Hindu Kush Skunk. Solid plants.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 3, 2011)

Yea, That's a lot of buds for there size. 
"Solid" good description. Easy to grow too, stays short and fat.


----------



## HowzerMD (Jan 3, 2011)

cruzer101 said:


> Yea, That's a lot of buds for there size.
> "Solid" good description. Easy to grow too, stays short and fat.


Definitely. Ya can't go wrong. Is that the seedsman hks? AKA pot of gold.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 3, 2011)

I got them at a club in San Jose. 
The grower said he got it as a clone and he's been running the strain for about 2 years.

Scored those G13's 








Now I'm set.









With the G-13, the silver Jack and those Master Kush I'm starting I should be good for a while.


----------



## rastadred22 (Jan 3, 2011)

that makes even more excited to grow hindu kush! everything is lookin great man!


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 4, 2011)

I noticed some small fly's around the base of the hydro, I got another problem. 
Im not sure what they are, looks like fungus gnats but the wings are much longer then the body, more like fruit fly's.

What can I use use in the res to kill these things?














The roots have turned darker color and the Gnats are all over them.







If you have had any experience with these dam things please let me know, I gotta do something quick.


----------



## gumball (Jan 4, 2011)

Maybe add a touch of bleach to the rez. Maybe set out a large bucket of water mixed with vinegar, not sure if they will be attracted enough to that to leave the rez and roots. Will neem work in hydro? Maybe just set some rotting fruit in the corner and throw it away as the gnats become attracted. Who'd of thought in the winter.


----------



## blakerobinson (Jan 4, 2011)

With fungus knats you have to worry about them eating the fresh new roots and dead parts of the plant. They also get stuck to buds, which sucks xD

There is a product called "Gnat off" which worked for me in soil. It didnt fully exterminate them but it kept them to a minimum, if this is added to your mixture it might keep the root eaters under control.

To keep them from flying around and laying more eggs/getting stuck to buds, use yellow sticky traps. Put them anywhere you think the gnats will walk, i put them around the edges of the pots and it worked wonders but you're not using soil so its not the same, they probably enter at a different place. Hanging sticky traps in the air doesnt work, they have to be fixed to something (use one side to stick it onto surface, leaves a scummy residue though)

My last bit of advice is to read up on fungus gnats and their life cycle, it'll help greatly learning how to control them.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks guys, What I am looking for is treatment to kill the larve at the roots. I gotta do it through the sprayers so I'm thinking I need to add it to the res. I have been doing some reading and Gnat off wasn't effective for this one guy... lots of things could have gone wrong though. I'll go to my hydro shop and see what they have, gotta get some stickys anyway. In the mean time I added 20mil of hydrogen peroxide to the res (its about 6 gallons total) whatever I can find I'm gonna have to change out the water now.


----------



## gumball (Jan 4, 2011)

That should help. Have you ever used/tried bleach, like the same amount as you added of the H2O2? I used it in my tomato rez with no ill effect, and have read of many others using it.


----------



## HowzerMD (Jan 4, 2011)

cruzer101 said:


> Thanks guys, What I am looking for is treatment to kill the larve at the roots. I gotta do it through the sprayers so I'm thinking I need to add it to the res. I have been doing some reading and Gnat off wasn't effective for this one guy... lots of things could have gone wrong though. I'll go to my hydro shop and see what they have, gotta get some stickys anyway. In the mean time I added 20mil of hydrogen peroxide to the res (its about 6 gallons total) whatever I can find I'm gonna have to change out the water now.


Use Mosquito Dunks. They're these little pucks you get at the hardware store/garden center for $5-10. Drop it in your water reservoir and leave it in there. The active ingredient is a bacteria called Bacillus thuringiensis. It's ment to kill larvae in standing water, but someone discovered it works the same when it's in the water we use on plants. I'll take pictures of each of my yellow sticky traps if that have been in since day one of this round if you want..Not a single stray gnat. It works for either hydro or soil. I keep one bobbing around in my reservoir at all times. Don't worry about controlling them when you can prevent them. I'm not sure of it's effectiveness for a thriving population as I've only used them from the start of each grow, so keep that in mind.


----------



## riddleme (Jan 4, 2011)

HowzerMD said:


> Use Mosquito Dunks. They're these little pucks you get at the hardware store/garden center for $5-10. Drop it in your water reservoir and leave it in there. The active ingredient is a bacteria called *Bacillus thuringiensis*. It's ment to kill larvae in standing water, but someone discovered it works the same when it's in the water we use on plants. I'll take pictures of each of my yellow sticky traps if that have been in since day one of this round if you want..Not a single stray gnat. It works for either hydro or soil. I keep one bobbing around in my reservoir at all times. Don't worry about controlling them when you can prevent them. I'm not sure of it's effectiveness for a thriving population as I've only used them from the start of each grow, so keep that in mind.


Good advice

each female lays 100 or so eggs, they reproduce year round and very fast, but they like to lay eggs in the topsoil so don't only treat your hydro grow, allow the top 3 inches of your soil grow to dry out to stop the eggs, and to help this you should put an inch layer of something (sand, perlite, vermiculite etc) on top of the soil


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 4, 2011)

gumball said:


> That should help. Have you ever used/tried bleach, like the same amount as you added of the H2O2? I used it in my tomato rez with no ill effect, and have read of many others using it.


Bleach, really? I guess in small amounts it wouldn't hurt but I never would have thought...



HowzerMD said:


> Use Mosquito Dunks. They're these little pucks you get at the hardware store/garden center for $5-10. Drop it in your water reservoir and leave it in there. The active ingredient is a bacteria called Bacillus thuringiensis. It's ment to kill larvae in standing water, but someone discovered it works the same when it's in the water we use on plants. I'll take pictures of each of my yellow sticky traps if that have been in since day one of this round if you want..Not a single stray gnat. It works for either hydro or soil. I keep one bobbing around in my reservoir at all times. Don't worry about controlling them when you can prevent them. I'm not sure of it's effectiveness for a thriving population as I've only used them from the start of each grow, so keep that in mind.


 Ya know, I was wondering how they got in the tube. You think eggs could have gone up the supply line with the water? Yea, I read about those Mosquito dunks today, good to hear from someone who uses them. I'll pick some up.

I called my guy at the shop and all he had was some SM-90 said it works well. 
Just so happens I have some so I added that for now. 
Figure I should be able to get the stickys and the dunks at the hardware store.

Dam, I think I have dealt with every kinda bug and fungus there is now.


----------



## HowzerMD (Jan 4, 2011)

cruzer101 said:


> Ya know, I was wondering how they got in the tube. You think eggs could have gone up the supply line with the water? Yea, I read about those Mosquito dunks today, good to hear from someone who uses them. I'll pick some up.
> 
> I called my guy at the shop and all he had was some SM-90 said it works well.
> Just so happens I have some so I added that for now.
> ...


Maybe some eggs traveled the supply line, I couldn't know unless I saw firsthand. But yea, those dunks are great. Since I started using them a while back I haven't had to deal with any fungus gnats. The stray punk-ass once in a while but that's it. Certainly does sound like you've seen it all lol. Atleast now you know what to do and when to do it.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 4, 2011)

riddleme said:


> Good advice
> 
> each female lays 100 or so eggs, they reproduce year round and very fast, but they like to lay eggs in the topsoil so don't only treat your hydro grow, allow the top 3 inches of your soil grow to dry out to stop the eggs, and to help this you should put an inch layer of something (sand, perlite, vermiculite etc) on top of the soil



Good idea, I'll spray them all with SM-90 and add a bit of sand to the soil girls. 
I stopped top watering a month ago, now the water is run to the trays under the plants and they soak it up.


----------



## gumball (Jan 4, 2011)

cruzer101 said:


> Bleach, really? I guess in small amounts it wouldn't hurt but I never would have thought...
> 
> 
> Ya know, I was wondering how they got in the tube. You think eggs could have gone up the supply line with the water? Yea, I read about those Mosquito dunks today, good to hear from someone who uses them. I'll pick some up.
> ...


dont say that, just when you thought you seen it all, remember what happens 

your top few inches of topsoil probably are always a little dry since you bottom feed yours


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 5, 2011)

Well, I don't know for sure but I looked in there today and I see no movement. 
Looks like they are all dead. Dam, that was fast. 

OK, now i got a bunch a dead bugs in there, guess it beats live ones. lol


----------



## HowzerMD (Jan 5, 2011)

cruzer101 said:


> Well, I don't know for sure but I looked in there today and I see no movement.
> Looks like they are all dead. Dam, that was fast.
> 
> OK, now i got a bunch a dead bugs in there, guess it beats live ones. lol


Heh heh heh.  Dust buster? Lol.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 5, 2011)

Dude, i didn't even get a chance to get down there and get one of those dunks. 
No, it was the SM-90 that did it.

Ya know, I got to thinking about it and I think the heat from the rope light has a lot to do with it. Without it they probably wouldn't have survived with these cold temps. I toned it down a bit by changing the timer. Now it turns on and off every 30 min at night.


----------



## HowzerMD (Jan 5, 2011)

cruzer101 said:


> Dude, i didn't even get a chance to get down there and get one of those dunks.
> No, it was the SM-90 that did it.
> 
> Ya know, I got to thinking about it and I think the heat from the rope light has a lot to do with it. Without it they probably wouldn't have survived with these cold temps. I toned it down a bit by changing the timer. Now it turns on and off every 30 min at night.


Lol I ment a dust buster for the dead guys.. You're off to a fresh start, it's back to preventative measures .You must be ever vigilant.


----------



## gumball (Jan 5, 2011)

That's great news cruzer, and you didn't even have to buy anything this time.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 5, 2011)

HowzerMD said:


> Lol I ment a dust buster for the dead guys.. You're off to a fresh start, it's back to preventative measures .You must be ever vigilant.


 Doh! I get it now.  



gumball said:


> That's great news cruzer, and you didn't even have to buy anything this time.


I hear ya, Fact is I was wondering why I bought that stuff in the first place and I was going to take it back and see if the guy would trade me for some bloom food. Ha! Glad I didn't.


----------



## HowzerMD (Jan 5, 2011)

garden a said:


> has any1 eva used bud blood or big bud and overdrive with canna a&b and canna boost and pk 13/14 then?????????????and if so how much wud i use and when i grow in coco


Wrong thread?


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 6, 2011)

Today I went to plant the new seedlings. 
Master Kush has been germinating a couple days now and we got tap roots on all five.








Its winter and my r/o water is cold so I went to microwave the water a little to warm it up for the kids. Tossed max an ice cube and went into the kitchen.







Then I come back and I don't see the paper towel on the table anymore.. But I do see it.







He took the paper towel off the table and chewed it up!
All I could find was one seedling. I am pissed at him. He is not suppose to touch things on the table and usually he doesn't. After scouring the carpet I was able to find two more so I got three in cubes now.







Needless to say, He's on my shit list today.


----------



## gumball (Jan 6, 2011)

Awe, poor max, and poor cruzer!


----------



## HowzerMD (Jan 6, 2011)

Hehehe .But that face, man, that face... This is why The Snood is exiled from any/all grow activities lol.


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 6, 2011)

Dude, I totally feel ya on dog pains!

Hope the seeds pull thru fine.

HP


----------



## gumball (Jan 6, 2011)

max was just blessing them for you, just a little much!!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 6, 2011)

cruzer101 said:


> Good idea, I'll spray them all with SM-90 and add a bit of sand to the soil girls.
> I stopped top watering a month ago, now the water is run to the trays under the plants and they soak it up.


Pretty sure I recommended it a while back


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 6, 2011)

Hey cruz, haven't commented in a while but Im still watching and enjoying the show bro. Your gh hydro seems to be working out nicely and the soils are looking very nice indeed  Glad to hear the sm90 did the trick on those little critters... oh and max, thats a very bad boy! bad! Man he wont pull a steak off the table but I guess he thought you weren't going to eat the paper towels so he thought it was fare game! Sorry to hear about that but atleast you got three survivors. Keep it up man and Im lovin the show!

Peace
whodat


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 7, 2011)

gumball said:


> Awe, poor max, and poor cruzer!





HowzerMD said:


> Hehehe .But that face, man, that face... This is why The Snood is exiled from any/all grow activities lol.





HotPhyre said:


> Dude, I totally feel ya on dog pains!
> 
> Hope the seeds pull thru fine.
> 
> HP





gumball said:


> max was just blessing them for you, just a little much!!


Yea, I hear ya guys, cant stay mad at him long but I did make him sit outside most of the day. It's funny just yesterday i was telling a friend he wont take anything but bud off the table. I was wrong. 



theloadeddragon said:


> Pretty sure I recommended it a while back


Ah, that"s why i got that stuff. Thanks man.



whodatnation said:


> Hey cruz, haven't commented in a while but Im still watching and enjoying the show bro. Your gh hydro seems to be working out nicely and the soils are looking very nice indeed  Glad to hear the sm90 did the trick on those little critters... oh and max, thats a very bad boy! bad! Man he wont pull a steak off the table but I guess he thought you weren't going to eat the paper towels so he thought it was fare game! Sorry to hear about that but atleast you got three survivors. Keep it up man and Im lovin the show!
> 
> Peace
> whodat


Right on whodat, Yea its been fun. Thanks for hanging around.
I know how max loves to shred paper. I must have been having a stoner moment when I left the paper towel on the table like that. My bad... but it sure pissed me off at the time.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 9, 2011)

Week 8 Flower.
Temps: High's 60's low's in the low 40's RH 50 to 60% Hydro PPM around 700 pH 6.0
Soil grow was only fed once but I used that soil last summer and its full of nutes. I turned off the water to them a couple days ago. I'm pretty sure one of them is a headband, one looks to be a sativa pheno that needs more nitrogen or something cause its yellow but the other three have done well. I lowered the hydro to get some good shots for ya. 


















































Bud Shots first the headband in soil.
















headband in hydro,






















Hindu kush skunk,
















Trich shot,








I cant wait to try this stuff!


----------



## HowzerMD (Jan 9, 2011)

The Hindu Kush Skunk is my favorite out of these too cruz. The hydro/soil comparison is nice to look at. The obvious difference to me at first glance is the over-all lighter color of the hydro girls. Especially in the stems. Then you have that beautiful purple covering the soil girls too.


----------



## SL2 (Jan 9, 2011)

WOW snowing in the Greenhouse! Beautiful man...


----------



## wanabe (Jan 9, 2011)

dam ypur lucky one day i want a greenhouse
great job


----------



## rastadred22 (Jan 9, 2011)

damn man lookin real nice in there! some fat buds!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 9, 2011)

rastadred22 said:


> damn man lookin real nice in there! some fat buds!


 
rasta mon!!!! how come me know see you in da sourkoosh thread ya herd meh?


----------



## rastadred22 (Jan 9, 2011)

theexpress said:


> rasta mon!!!! how come me know see you in da sourkoosh thread ya herd meh?


lol! im always der!..n been busy gots like 30 threads to read right now lol!


----------



## AlteredEgo (Jan 9, 2011)

Great Budshots! I got wood! 

Your thread has been a great intro to the various strains you've dealt with, and an inspiration to git me sum!


----------



## gumball (Jan 9, 2011)

your greenhouse has some bulk in there now, but much more manageable!!!


----------



## bleedintears (Jan 10, 2011)

Looking great.
Dont you just love the colours that the cold brings.
Im just hopin the cold holds out till the end of this run for me.

BTW everyone should check my grow.
I know i shouldnt be advertising on somone elses grow but i have had my grow show running for quites some time.
But i have yet to gain a single follower.


----------



## Danielsgb (Jan 10, 2011)

Do you need to spray the yard out there with a Fish Emulsion Poop Mix yet? j/k but how's the wonderful wall of Cannabis smell once you step in?
Daniels


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks guys.

Yea Daniel. Couldn't believe that guy. Plants smell great. Dont notice it from a couple feet away from the greenhouse but when I go inside, yes It smells wonderful. Maybe its the cold temps but they are not as strong of an odor as others I have grown, kinda a sweet smell, like purple kush.




Yesterday when I lowered the hydro I had to remove the drain line to the res, yea, today I put it back  Running straight r/o for now.

Im starting to make bubble hash out of the trim from last summers grow, cant have so much of that shit laying around. Got 17 grams my first run but I used some crappy buds that didnt cure right along with some good trim and I think that fucked it all up as far as taste. Works though. This run will be all Blue Cheese trim and lower buds. I started with 74 grams, got it mixed now and just waiting for it to settle. I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## gumball (Jan 10, 2011)

ummmmm (drool), bubble hash, ummmmmm


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 10, 2011)

OK, not bad, I ran it through twice and got 11.5 gm.














It's still gotta dry some but this looks and tastes much better, more green then brown.


----------



## sebastopolian (Jan 10, 2011)

Very nice green house well done, like how u installed AC. Happy Growing


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 12, 2011)

sebastopolian said:


> Very nice green house well done, like how u installed AC. Happy Growing


Thanks man, yea, that a/c was a good idea but I need more then 5000 btu if I want to seal it up.


----------



## HowzerMD (Jan 12, 2011)

cruzer101 said:


> Thanks man, yea, that a/c was a good idea but I need more then 5000 btu if I want to seal it up.


Good news cruz, I'll be getting on the dusty trail to a new place soon. Ya know what that means? Green house!


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Jan 12, 2011)

alright nice grow man loving the greenhouse setup really lookn forward to building one of these someday when i have the space or i own the house im in lol (parents wont let me buy it yet) subd


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 12, 2011)

hmmm.... Purple Kush has always smelled to me like souring grapes.... a very expensive merlot that has been left sitting open for a few hours....... with a couple chunks of delectible cheese inside.... thats what it has always smelled like to me.


----------



## AudiA6Driver (Jan 15, 2011)

Not to bad! i also just made bubble hash, we froze our trimmings and shitty lower buds, my roommate read that that makes just mostly the crystal fall off and less plant material instead of drying it, we got 8 grams of AMAZING stuff the last bag had them most and it was more of a blond color except the top bag that had a slight green tint like yours.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 15, 2011)

HowzerMD said:


> Good news cruz, I'll be getting on the dusty trail to a new place soon. Ya know what that means? Green house!


 Yea buddy! ya gonna start a journal? 



Kaptain Kron said:


> alright nice grow man loving the greenhouse setup really lookn forward to building one of these someday when i have the space or i own the house im in lol (parents wont let me buy it yet) subd


 Ha! Its probably a good thing you didnt buy it yet the way things are going. 
Welcome to my journal Cap.



theloadeddragon said:


> hmmm.... Purple Kush has always smelled to me like souring grapes.... a very expensive merlot that has been left sitting open for a few hours....... with a couple chunks of delectible cheese inside.... thats what it has always smelled like to me.


 Wow, that's a better description then I could have made.
Makes me want to go get a bottle and some cheese. Thanks.



AudiA6Driver said:


> Not to bad! i also just made bubble hash, we froze our trimmings and shitty lower buds, my roommate read that that makes just mostly the crystal fall off and less plant material instead of drying it, we got 8 grams of AMAZING stuff the last bag had them most and it was more of a blond color except the top bag that had a slight green tint like yours.


Congrats, Yea it works well, I have to admit, I'm a bit lazy. I didn't use the last screen this time cause I have a lot to do. I never get much from the 25 micron screen and it takes too much time so although I use a 5 bag set I really only keep what I get out of the 75 and 45 micron bags. It lightens both in weight and in color a little as it dries. Works for me. Got about 45 gr so far and I'm about half way through the trim.


----------



## HowzerMD (Jan 15, 2011)

cruzer101 said:


> Yea buddy! ya gonna start a journal?


Definitely. I've got a disassembled GH frame I used a while back so it'll be pie to get started(probably not, it never is)... . This round has time yet and I want to have dry buds before I relocate so I'm not worried bout it. That and there's all the loose ends in general. Moving is more the bullshit before-hand than ACTUALLY moving lol. There's a grow room outfit in the works too. I'm planning for a 3k flowering room .It's gonna be sexy. I think the room's about 12x12, I'll be sectioning off about 2/3 for the flowering area and the other space will be moms and veg and clones. I've got enough gear to get started on a portion of that, the rest is on a loooooong list.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 15, 2011)

Ha! 
A growers work is never done but hot dam, it sure is fun.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 15, 2011)

Just a couple tips on makin bubble, I found a great mixer attachment at the home depot for my drill. 
Here's a link to Home depot. *LINK*

Vid:

[youtube]ui7UKN61Sjs?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US[/youtube]​ 
Max just loves it when I make bubble, his two favorite things, buds and ice.







The other thing is I always have trouble with the sides of the bags staying open so I used a coat hanger to prop it open once I drained most of the water. Holds the sides tight while you shake it.








I wish I would have thought of this before. Really makes it much easier to do.


----------



## HowzerMD (Jan 15, 2011)

Yeeaa I've got a mixer like that. Haven't had enough trim to justify busting out lately though .. Yer right about that man, a growers work is truly never finished. Lol actually I just slammed together a new pvc tent for PK. The mother tent next to her is now vacant and she'll be needing more room in no time. *sigh* Out of panda film, got to go back out for more stuff.


----------



## WOWgrow (Jan 15, 2011)

This thread is just a fecking fountain of knowledge, just been reading back through a few of the earlier pages and there's so much worthwhile information. That hash looks tremendous cruz, good work squire


----------



## gumball (Jan 16, 2011)

yeah, a real fountain of knowledge  and if cruzer didnt provide it, then a buttload of people all helped chip in on the knowledge base.

i bet Max really gets off on you drilling on some ice and bud!! probably like running a vacuum


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Jan 16, 2011)

hahah my dog would flip if i was makin bubble around here she would be tryin to eat the ice and herb lol probably just like ol max up there lool


----------



## AudiA6Driver (Jan 16, 2011)

HA! my dog was very interested in the hash process also, didnt even think that i was playing with his two favorite things lol. Thats a nice mixer, i like the red plastic one that is curved or spiraled i guess, it was just in the paint mixer section, i didnt see the one you got there maybe i missed it. And ya that last bag takes SO LONG!!! but it was worth it, it was one of the best hash bags, and we got quite a bit off it. Hash is lookin real good also sir, Do you run the trimmings though twice or just once? i got like almost half the amount when i ran it a second time though, but i think i didnt mix long enough it was right at 30 min and i still had some ice left cuz i stupidly poured more in like 15 minutes after i started, so it all wasn't melted. First time is always a learning process lol


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks guys, Yea, These are all indica dominate strains. I run it the mix twice (15 min mix and 30 min setting time) using the same water but I only get about 20 to 25% more the second time. I got a five bag set, Work bag, 150, 75, 45 and 25 micron. What i get out of the 150 I toss out, I get about 60% of the yield from the 75 bag and 30% from the 45 and just a small amount from the 25 micron bag so to save time I just don't use the 25. Once this Silver jack is done, a dominate Sativa, I will use the 25 when I do that strain.

Yea, Max sure is a character, He wants the ice and buds but he don't like getting his nose wet. He waits until I reach in and grab a cube for him. He don't like vacuums but comes running when I use a power tool. Even a skill saw. He likes manly tools. That's my boy!


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 16, 2011)

Week 9 flower.
I shut off the water to the soil girls a couple weeks ago just cause they were not using the water. Their trichome's are mostly cloudy, I don't see any amber. Maybe it's the temps cause that blue dream went for almost 3 months and It didn't have any amber either. Lots pretty colors though. Hydro needs a couple weeks yet. I am going to pull the first three hindu kush and let the last two go until I pull the hydro. That should give me enough space for five G-13 and the Silver Jack mum. 










































This next round the plants are starting to flower at about 20 inches tall, that's like 30% larger so I think I will get the finished size I want. The silver jack clones will come out here in a couple weeks when I pull the rest. They are all in soil and over a foot tall now.

I'm not giving up on the hydro but I'm gonna put it away till next winter.


----------



## NONHater (Jan 16, 2011)

The colors man the colors!


----------



## AKRevo47 (Jan 16, 2011)

^ for real!

still looking good cruzer. Im loving those purple plants! Its a sight that almost brings a tear to your eye because its so beautiful. bet it smells pretty good too!

+rep, when i can...


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 16, 2011)

Yea, I love the colors these temps have caused. It's mostly the leaf but the edges of some calyxes are purple too. This got me thinking... What if you got some food coloring and added it to the res on a hydro grow or maybe wicked it directly into the stalk. Ya think you can grow blue plants? Maybe orange or gold? I don't think food coloring would hurt the plant.


----------



## phyzix (Jan 16, 2011)

cruzer101 said:


> Yea, I love the colors these temps have caused. It's mostly the leaf but the edges of some calyxes are purple too. This got me thinking... What if you got some food coloring and added it to the res on a hydro grow or maybe wicked it directly into the stalk. Ya think you can grow blue plants? Maybe orange or gold? I don't think food coloring would hurt the plant.


I have read a couple threads about using dye, it allegedly makes the buds taste/smoke poorly. Black ash instead of white.


----------



## jsgamber (Jan 16, 2011)

Wow. I've missed this thread altogether! Definitely scribed now! Thanks Gumball for getting me here!

Not to bring back bad recent memories, but just when I'm getting everything dialed in after a year, I get hit with this guy crawling on my roots. They look exactly like the pics you showed of your roots a few weeks back ago. One of my plants I discovered last night was covered all over the roots hanging in water. I had to pull her all the way out of the netpot and all the roots in the hydroton were covered! So much so, if I had just killed them and left them, I'd have pH problems for the rest of my grow and so my only option was to cut the roots away (they were trashed)! However, my 3 other plants looked just fine. 

This morning though (and this is after a full water change last night) I'm discovering the same bastards in the 3 other tanks! I've just finished dumping the hydroton out and rinsing and spraying them away from the root mass around the root plugs. Everything is back in the system and I'm hoping the cure wasn't worse than the problem.

So have you had any reprisals of your bug problem? Have you only used the SM-90 and do you use it now for preventative measures? And have you also purchased some of those mosquito dunks?

Nature seems to be pulling all her punches while I'm just trying to get out of the gate! At least it's not 7 weeks into flower!!


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 16, 2011)

Love it!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gumball (Jan 16, 2011)

cruzer, the colors are awesome!!! i love the short stout look  what are you thinking these plants will pull, 2-3 zips per?? its hard to tell size, but thats about what i say. the hydro has more foliage still and makes it look like its fuller, but it could fill out more too. still awesome use of the sun in the winter!!!


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 16, 2011)

Hey bro your ladies are looking outstanding, im lovin the colors also.

What is the last month of flowering for you greenhouse.

Just curious b/c i have a greenhouse and want to flower a plant before the veg. months and wondering so i dont have to fight cold temp right now kind want to wait to the last minute lol.

Its a Blue Dream CLone i have been veg. for about 6 weeks in a 5gal. im going to transplant in 15gal soon


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 17, 2011)

phyzix said:


> I have read a couple threads about using dye, it allegedly makes the buds taste/smoke poorly. Black ash instead of white.


 Hum, I had some hydro I didnt flush right, the ash was black. Thanks man, I'll look into it more before I trash a plant.



jsgamber said:


> Wow. I've missed this thread altogether! Definitely scribed now! Thanks Gumball for getting me here!
> 
> Not to bring back bad recent memories, but just when I'm getting everything dialed in after a year, I get hit with this guy crawling on my roots. They look exactly like the pics you showed of your roots a few weeks back ago. One of my plants I discovered last night was covered all over the roots hanging in water. I had to pull her all the way out of the netpot and all the roots in the hydroton were covered! So much so, if I had just killed them and left them, I'd have pH problems for the rest of my grow and so my only option was to cut the roots away (they were trashed)! However, my 3 other plants looked just fine.
> 
> ...


Hi, welcome to my journal gambler, I play a little hold'em myself.
Yea the bugs are gone. One treatment in the res and I sprayed with it once. Thats all it took for me. Roots look yellow but healthy along with all the dead bugs.



whodatnation said:


> Love it!!!!!!!!!!!!


 



gumball said:


> cruzer, the colors are awesome!!! i love the short stout look  what are you thinking these plants will pull, 2-3 zips per?? its hard to tell size, but thats about what i say. the hydro has more foliage still and makes it look like its fuller, but it could fill out more too. still awesome use of the sun in the winter!!!


 My guess would be about half that but you know I suck at guessing. I'll get a couple shots when I get them hung, didnt get to it today.



HotPhyre said:


> Hey bro your ladies are looking outstanding, im lovin the colors also.
> 
> What is the last month of flowering for you greenhouse.
> 
> ...


Thanks man, yea in my neck of the woods I got less then 12 hours daylight till the end of April. So If your in say, central cali that would apply to you too. I would give the Blue Dream 10 weeks to be on the safe side, 2 weeks to turn and a full 8 weeks flower.


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 17, 2011)

Sounds great dude, i live in cen. valley, near fresno.

Also ya i will have to start on mid feb.,

so i give it enough time and be safe to have the 10th week finish around the end of the third week in april.

Thanks for the info, cruzer.


----------



## Danielsgb (Jan 17, 2011)

Wow. Great colors you got this time. Gonna be a good harvest.
Daniels


----------



## jsgamber (Jan 17, 2011)

cruzer101 said:


> Hi, welcome to my journal gambler, I play a little hold'em myself.
> Yea the bugs are gone. One treatment in the res and I sprayed with it once. Thats all it took for me. Roots look yellow but healthy along with all the dead bugs.


Thanks for the info. I did a bit more reading and the positive stories about SM-90 far outweigh the negative stories (once you throw away the ones from stupid people who tried to double their nutes, to try and "catch up", killed their plants and blamed SM-90) 

I'm hoping this is a one time deal and after cleaning the whole area up I should be a lot better to go! I'm definitely becoming a huge proponent of prevention!! The hard part is learning about all the possible shit you have to prevent and keeping ahead of things. My girls have gone through a lot and nearly died in the beginning. They are only $5 clones. But every time they get sick and I cure them and then figure out how to prevent it, the knowledge I gain is priceless. No matter how much you read and study, there's nothing like rolling up your sleeves and getting down and dirty! (or wet in my case).


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Jan 17, 2011)

hahahaha sounds so much like my little girl lol i have to keep kicking her out of the way im afraid imma run the skill saw into the side of her head or somehthing shes just the right height lol and loves to be in the way mmm sexy pics



cruzer101 said:


> Thanks guys, Yea, These are all indica dominate strains. I run it the mix twice (15 min mix and 30 min setting time) using the same water but I only get about 20 to 25% more the second time. I got a five bag set, Work bag, 150, 75, 45 and 25 micron. What i get out of the 150 I toss out, I get about 60% of the yield from the 75 bag and 30% from the 45 and just a small amount from the 25 micron bag so to save time I just don't use the 25. Once this Silver jack is done, a dominate Sativa, I will use the 25 when I do that strain.
> 
> Yea, Max sure is a character, He wants the ice and buds but he don't like getting his nose wet. He waits until I reach in and grab a cube for him. He don't like vacuums but comes running when I use a power tool. Even a skill saw. He likes manly tools. That's my boy!


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Jan 17, 2011)

so i have to ask really how effective is sm-90 at killing bugs i know its supposed to be good for your roots my friend swears by it but i can't find any definitive info saying it kills bugs and this is mainly what i would use it for got some gnats right now. gognats isnt working or not working well.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks guys, Yea I was skeptical of sm-90 when I read the ingredients but it was recommended here by loaded dragon. When I called my hydro shop they said it was a fairly new product but they have heard good things too. At the time I didnt use it but when I had the infestation I had some. Used it in the res and sprayed with it. The next day all I could find was dead bugs. I never had to get any dunks. Stuff works for me man. 

Oh and yea, good idea keep the saw away from her head.


----------



## Copycat (Jan 18, 2011)

Nice Hash!!! i got a 5 gal 8 bag set for x-mas but i still have yet to use them.


----------



## jsgamber (Jan 18, 2011)

cruzer101 said:


> Thanks guys, Yea I was skeptical of sm-90 when I read the ingredients but it was recommended here by loaded dragon. When I called my hydro shop they said it was a fairly new product but they have heard good things too. At the time I didnt use it but when I had the infestation I had some. Used it in the res and sprayed with it. The next day all I could find was dead bugs. I never had to get any dunks. Stuff works for me man.
> 
> Oh and yea, good idea keep the saw away from her head.


Well I for one am sold!! I did my treatment yesterday and this morning, not only were there dead bugs at the bottom of the tanks, all of my dangling roots sprouted 1/4" feather roots all up and down the main root! I've never seen that happen before even at my best, and these gals are only supposed to be recovering!


----------



## lonestand (Jan 19, 2011)

could one of you post a link to this sm-90 pls


----------



## jsgamber (Jan 19, 2011)

http://www.nutrilifeproducts.com/products/supplements/inorganic/sm90/


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 20, 2011)

Copycat said:


> Nice Hash!!! i got a 5 gal 8 bag set for x-mas but i still have yet to use them.


Right on man, Ya need a pretty good amount of trim to get good results. I remember my first time I didnt use much and didn't get much. I found to get a like 8 to 10 grams you need to start with a large freezer bag full. or 4 sandwich bags stuffed.



jsgamber said:


> Well I for one am sold!! I did my treatment yesterday and this morning, not only were there dead bugs at the bottom of the tanks, all of my dangling roots sprouted 1/4" feather roots all up and down the main root! I've never seen that happen before even at my best, and these gals are only supposed to be recovering!


Yea baby! added perk man. Good to hear.



lonestand said:


> could one of you post a link to this sm-90 pls


Ask and you shall receive.



jsgamber said:


> http://www.nutrilifeproducts.com/products/supplements/inorganic/sm90/


Thanks man.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 20, 2011)

I couldn't do it. I went out there to cut them down and after looking closely I decided to give them one more week and I'm glad I did. The pistils are finally dieing and turning amber, trichs are cloudy all the way down, not just the heads. Now I believe its not still growing.















They will come down this weekend. 
Its a good thing too, These girls are close to two feet tall now. The reflective sidewalls are 24" tall for comparison.















The indicas in the center and Sativas on either side.


----------



## Silent Running (Jan 20, 2011)

First pic made me drool a little. Ok, a LOT.


----------



## gumball (Jan 20, 2011)

awesome cruzer, sweet colors still  !!! you know, i dug through one of your old threads, and i found the drip hempy you made for some green crack, but because of PM and mites you really never did much with it. i actually thought of doing just that a few weeks before i found where you did it (i know i didnt invent it ). and it made me think of your statement that your not giving up on hydro. well you know where i am going. i think you should try an automated drip hempy in the green house. It will give you a touch of hydro and soil 

i havent gotten all my supplies yet for mine, but soon. i dont plan to recirculate either, at least not in the beginning


----------



## lonestand (Jan 20, 2011)

thanks guys, this site is really a wealth of information full of great people!


----------



## SL2 (Jan 20, 2011)

WOW I think Im in LOVE! Some of the prettiest ladies I have ever seen. The colors are fantastic Cruzer...


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Jan 21, 2011)

good to know about the sm90 i have many friends that swear by it for root growth and root care, i had heard on a few sites that sell it that it is a bug controller too but didnt know how accurate that was and i needed bug control more than root treatment at the time of my purchase of neem and go nats which is complete crap btw still have mad gnats and been foliar and root feeding the gonats and neem.... i need some gnatrol. May try the sm90 since i have some rootbound plants that need root healthifying if ya know what i mean.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 21, 2011)

Silent Running said:


> First pic made me drool a little. Ok, a LOT.


Hey stranger, Nice to see ya back. Hope things are better.
Oh, by the way, here ya go,




Or maybe this would be better








gumball said:


> awesome cruzer, sweet colors still  !!! you know, i dug through one of your old threads, and i found the drip hempy you made for some green crack, but because of PM and mites you really never did much with it. i actually thought of doing just that a few weeks before i found where you did it (i know i didnt invent it ). and it made me think of your statement that your not giving up on hydro. well you know where i am going. i think you should try an automated drip hempy in the green house. It will give you a touch of hydro and soil
> 
> i havent gotten all my supplies yet for mine, but soon. i dont plan to recirculate either, at least not in the beginning


Yea that was working pretty good It just created too much humidity in that space and being winter with the cool temps the powdery mildew just went wild. Thats the only grow I actually trashed the whole thing. Maybe I will try it in the greenhouse but you have givin me an idea. I have a waterfarm 8 pack in storage I can use. Not the way it was intended of course, use them as dutch pots and drain back to a single res.



lonestand said:


> thanks guys, this site is really a wealth of information full of great people!


You're welcome bud, Yea, that's why I stick around. I have been to other fourms but keep commin back.



SL2 said:


> WOW I think Im in LOVE! Some of the prettiest ladies I have ever seen. The colors are fantastic Cruzer...


They really are pretty ladies, Glad you enjoy the pics.



Kaptain Kron said:


> good to know about the sm90 i have many friends that swear by it for root growth and root care, i had heard on a few sites that sell it that it is a bug controller too but didnt know how accurate that was and i needed bug control more than root treatment at the time of my purchase of neem and go nats which is complete crap btw still have mad gnats and been foliar and root feeding the gonats and neem.... i need some gnatrol. May try the sm90 since i have some rootbound plants that need root healthifying if ya know what i mean.


Yea, I do know what you mean. Originally I got it to make my plants stronger and more resistant to spider mites but when I got the gnats and used it, well it took them out right away.
It will be added to every other feeding this summers grow.


----------



## lonestand (Jan 21, 2011)

thats dam good info there on the gnat control and prevention


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 22, 2011)

OK, today I realized I don't have the space to transplant the g13 to three gallon smart pots and put them back in the cab to minimize shock. So, I am just going to transplant one and put it out there right away. If she does ok, I will do the rest that way tomorrow. If not plan B. (i dont have plan b yet)

Here is a comparison shot of the size. These girls are starting out about the same size as the previous girls finished.















We'll see how it goes. I think I will be able to see any shock in a couple hours.


----------



## gumball (Jan 22, 2011)

great plan cruzer!! looks good, i dont think you will see any shock


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 22, 2011)

Dam your fast gumball.
Oh man, just thought I would tell you I used some of that hash and mixed it in a doobie of Casey Jones. TOO much.
I started on it last night and couldn't finish it. Talk about expando, wow. Workin on it now.


----------



## gumball (Jan 22, 2011)

cruzer101 said:


> Dam your fast gumball.
> Oh man, just thought I would tell you I used some of that hash and mixed it in a doobie of Casey Jones. TOO much.
> I started on it last night and couldn't finish it. Talk about expando, wow. Workin on it now.


That hash doobie sounds spectacular  

i actually just sat down to take a break and check my subbed threads. been cleaning and shit


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Jan 22, 2011)

cruzer101 said:


> Yea, I do know what you mean. Originally I got it to make my plants stronger and more resistant to spider mites but when I got the gnats and used it, well it took them out right away.
> It will be added to every other feeding this summers grow.


cool man good to know im def goin that way now gonna nip this in the bud NOW before it gets too much more out of control. HA im lovin the color of that one g13 on the right in that pic with those nice dark ass maroon leaves


----------



## frogster (Jan 23, 2011)

+rep... read the whole damn thing,, one sitting,,, my eyes are sore , my ass is sore , and I feel like you&max are family now.... going to bed... thx for the journal...


----------



## lonestand (Jan 23, 2011)

wow your plants always look so healthy Cruz, not counting spiders!


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Jan 23, 2011)

Holly molly Cruze those plants look just amazing talk about some beautiful shades on them!! Dont see that happening to much with indoor garden setups but fuk the outdoors always brings some crazy colors. Cant stop looking you should make a poster of one of this pics, a site to remembered! Great work man the green house is doing her job.


----------



## jsgamber (Jan 23, 2011)

Cruzer those plants look amazing! I'm so happy I found this thread.


----------



## gumball (Jan 23, 2011)

Yeah, and I think I gave him an idea to break out his multi-site Water Farm  can't wait to see that shit go down


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Jan 23, 2011)

mmm water farm farm inside a greenhouse my vision for years lol beast scrog them bitches back and throw em in the waterfarms in the GH and watch em go like crazy lol


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 23, 2011)

frogster said:


> +rep... read the whole damn thing,, one sitting,,, my eyes are sore , my ass is sore , and I feel like you&max are family now.... going to bed... thx for the journal...


Ha! I really do know how you feel, I do that too.
Welcome bud, pull up a chair.



lonestand said:


> wow your plants always look so healthy Cruz, not counting spiders!


Well, not always but I try.



Hulk Nugs said:


> Holly molly Cruze those plants look just amazing talk about some beautiful shades on them!! Dont see that happening to much with indoor garden setups but fuk the outdoors always brings some crazy colors. Cant stop looking you should make a poster of one of this pics, a site to remembered! Great work man the green house is doing her job.


 I keep all my pics. Actually I only use about 10% of what I take. I got 5 cd's full of them.



jsgamber said:


> Cruzer those plants look amazing! I'm so happy I found this thread.






gumball said:


> Yeah, and I think I gave him an idea to break out his multi-site Water Farm  can't wait to see that shit go down





Kaptain Kron said:


> mmm water farm farm inside a greenhouse my vision for years lol beast scrog them bitches back and throw em in the waterfarms in the GH and watch em go like crazy lol


OK guys, This is my hydro storage shed. 
I gotta dig it outta here. See the stack of them in the back?








LOL, I never throw anything away!

I cut down all the soil girls this morning and I'm trying to get the g13 in there before the playoff's today.


----------



## NONHater (Jan 23, 2011)

Hell ya Cruzer congrates on another beautiful harvest! Love the Hydro storage shed lol.


----------



## gumball (Jan 23, 2011)

damn you could build 3 more greenhouses and not have to buy anything but the greenhouse!!! i try not to throw anything away either, unless i know it is either easily or cheaply replaceable!!! i cant wait to see what kind of shit you're thinking of doing with that waterfarm  maybe a waterfarm versus smart pot during the summer


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 23, 2011)

Nice bro cant wait to see the new ladies set-up and the old ladies dryin.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 23, 2011)

Here ya go,















Got it done just in time, Games gonna start pretty quick.






















Good idea, Waterfarm VS. Smartpot 
Cant do it for a while cause all these girls are in soil this round but sounds good to me.


----------



## NONHater (Jan 23, 2011)

So jealous bro...just so damn jealous lol.


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 23, 2011)

NONHater said:


> So jealous bro...just so damn jealous lol.


/agree

...thats all i got


----------



## gumball (Jan 23, 2011)

looks great  how many plants you plan on doing in the GH during the summer, 4-6? i cant remember what you did last summer, cause I know you lost a few before flower, and maybe 1 or 2 after flower. there were bunches of ups and downs, i do remember that  seems like you started with 8 and ended for 5 or 6. but i do remember you saying you were going to start them later in the spring/summer to control growth


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 23, 2011)

Yea, that's right. I started with 12 clones though, then killed like 9 of them and replaced them the first week when I had that hydro leak on me. Then lost 3 that flowered early and never turned back, Pulled those, lost a couple to spider mites, then finished with seven. Yea, I figured 4 large plants in 10 gal smart pots vegged into a screen for next summer. Start them a month later to help control size. So I figure I will start with eight and end up with four.

The water farms will have to wait till next winter. I'm afraid they would get rootbound vegging so long. 
I can fit 6 in my cab so I can veg them up in there.


----------



## lonestand (Jan 23, 2011)

cruz i was wondering why do you dry the whole plant like that,

opposed to cutting the fan leaves triming all but the buds and hanging up the remaining buds on stems?


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 23, 2011)

Actually I didn't have time but I am also thinking of what I learned here recently. 
As a plant drys, if it has some fan leaf the nitrogen (I think is what it is) will help ripen the trichomes. Maybe not the fans attached to the stalk but close to the buds. Riddleme dried some wrapped up, some kind of fermentation process that got all the trichs amber. So I'm messing around, lookin for a happy medium. I left the leaf on some last harvest and it was easier to trim too, once I got the hang of it.


----------



## gumball (Jan 23, 2011)

i can vouch for riddleme's process, from reading his threads i was able to somewhat mimic what he did on my last harvest, and the bud tasted real nice only 5 days after cutting it. I put it in the jar and it didnt improve much past that. wife even said it was tasty!!!


----------



## riddleme (Jan 24, 2011)

lonestand said:


> cruz i was wondering why do you dry the whole plant like that,
> 
> opposed to cutting the fan leaves triming all but the buds and hanging up the remaining buds on stems?


leaving the leaves on serves several purposes, most importantly supplies the plant with N to effect the fermentation process, cradles and protects the buds/trichs and slows the drying process (although just a bit) 

my research ditty on it is here
https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/316301-calling-all-noob-growers-11.html#post4275236

you can go back a few post for the ditty on oxidation understanding both processes will explain a lot


----------



## lonestand (Jan 24, 2011)

thanks riddle,

I'm in the process of reading through all your posts, then I'm gonna tackle Uncle Ben's a lot of great information out there from you guys, if only i had time to read it all lol. thank you very much for taking the time over the last few years to share and help others.

I have in fact read through your noob thred, so far i have one question for you (understanding that your goal is to use the plants natural instincts and the signs the plant gives to tell what the plant needs) 


one thing i wasn't' clear on is that when you do make it rain how much water do u use roughly? i do understand that each plant is different and requires a different amount but when you make it rain are we talking about a gallon or more water being used here average. One 

thing that sticks in my head is when it rains nature uses a ton of water, so this makes me ask didn't uncle Ben say a plant is not a toilet don't flush it?


also i was wondering can a new MH bulb 6500k color temp be used in place of a CMH bulb or is it better to use the HPS for flowering, i plan to make my next bulb a cmh, but for now i have the MH or hps.


thanks again everyone who supports this site!

now if i was to think about mother nature here i would think the light that looks more like the sun would be better than the fake yellow HPS light?


----------



## riddleme (Jan 24, 2011)

Don't want to jack cruzors thread, at work now will pm you later


----------



## lonestand (Jan 24, 2011)

sorry cruz 

i just figured others may have the same questions


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 24, 2011)

No harm done bud. You just getting started, that how we all learn internet protocol.
It is an interesting subject but generally when posting questions about a thread its best to ask the questions in the thread the info came from. Helps keep things on track. See how riddleme left a link to the info? That way people who are interested can go check it out. No sense in repeating everything here.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 24, 2011)

Got the light mover up,

[youtube]pEilZLDgX7Q[/youtube]


Not really needed on a sunny day but it does light up in between the rows pretty good.​


----------



## rastadred22 (Jan 24, 2011)

damn man been aay for a while due to internet problem but ur gurls are lookin great! cant wait to see these buds done! those are some fat bitches


----------



## lonestand (Jan 24, 2011)

cruz 

i noticed your plants are showing yellow leaves, is it possible to keep the plant completely green through out its life? or do u just have to deal with yellow leaves during flowering no matter what you do?


----------



## rastadred22 (Jan 24, 2011)

lonestand said:


> cruz
> 
> i noticed your plants are showing yellow leaves, is it possible to keep the plant completely green through out its life? or do u just have to deal with yellow leaves during flowering no matter what you do?


it is very possible! alot of ppl on this site 'keep em green' and in fact the yellowing during flower is not normal and u will increase potency and yeild if the plant is kept green throughout its whole life


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 24, 2011)

Well I suppose you could by adding more grow nutes during flower but in the end you may have larger size but I don't think the bud would produce the trichomes as it would have had it received more bloom food. Usually I take the yellow leaf to avoid insects but its been cool enough, these girls went through a lot and I'm letting them suck out every last drop.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 24, 2011)

rastadred22 said:


> it is very possible! alot of ppl on this site 'keep em green' and in fact the yellowing during flower is not normal and u will increase potency and yeild if the plant is kept green throughout its whole life


Yea, I read a thread about it too. harvesting the upper buds, waiting for the lower buds to ripen then taking those but leaving the fan leaf on and re-vegging them. Keeping green alright.


----------



## lonestand (Jan 24, 2011)

i just dont like seeing my leaves die, i would love to be able to at least keep them healthy till i decide to harvest.


----------



## NONHater (Jan 24, 2011)

When did you add the light rail did I miss it?


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 24, 2011)

Ya snooze ya loose.

Put it up today man.


----------



## NONHater (Jan 24, 2011)

Lol good thing Im subed too 101t..


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 24, 2011)

Yea youtube changed there embed codes recently but I was able to figure out what part I needed to post here. 
Thats where everything is at. Makes it easy to make and post vids here but I'm not there much. 

I had that light rail for a while now, its been in storage cause it stuck on one side. I messed with it and got it going again so once I pulled the girls in soil I could remove the shelf and have space to get a ladder in there to put it up.


----------



## NONHater (Jan 24, 2011)

Very Nice! Your Green house just gets more and more improvements when I think there's nothing else ya can do, here come the light rail


----------



## lonestand (Jan 24, 2011)

is the moving light so you only need one light? or does it moving make them grow better?


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 24, 2011)

I have used them indoors and believe they do increase total yield by about 25% by covering a larger area and getting light to otherwise shaded buds. I'm using it primarily on cloudy days as supplemental lighting. Well that and to increase their daylight hours to 12 hours during the winter months. We get down to 10 hrs daylight in December and January so it goes on for a couple hours in the morning and the evening. Just found that out this year.


----------



## zeffysaurus (Jan 25, 2011)

Hey cruz, I have you subbed on youtube so I always get your videos there first. keep em commin!


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Jan 25, 2011)

I really doubt that man, you can keep em green but then you end up with all kinds of nitrogen in your buds and more chloryphyll the chloryphyll is a major factor in what makes bud harsh when you smoke it. That is what curing is for because it breaks down the chloryphyll but what you do when you pick your plant with green leaves is make it have to take longer to cure properly because all that extra chloryphyll you made it have by adding more nitro than it needed. 

The reveg thing that cruz was talkin about most definately works i've done this. It's good to leave the big fan leaves if you can however not completely neccesary and start feeding nitro again after harvest. Make sure you leave some small fluff nugs on the bottom of the plant "to unravel" so to speak and reveg is no problem with enough light because it has such a large root system and not much to support anymore.

So i guess in a way that is increasing the yeild of the plant because you use the same plant twice... but no potency is not affected in any way but a negative one. You wont notice it the first time you reveg but the more times you do it to the same plant it plays out. Loses the ability to produce after reveging a few times.

Sorry to jack your thread cruzer just wanted to try and clear that up a bit.

Ahhh ingenious light mover =) what do you do about light leak comin from inside there during the early morning and night hours when the light kicks on?



rastadred22 said:


> it is very possible! alot of ppl on this site 'keep em green' and in fact the yellowing during flower is not normal and u will increase potency and yeild if the plant is kept green throughout its whole life


----------



## riddleme (Jan 25, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> I really doubt that man, you can keep em green but then you end up with all kinds of nitrogen in your buds and more chloryphyll the chloryphyll is a major factor in what makes bud harsh when you smoke it. That is what curing is for because it breaks down the chloryphyll but what you do *when you pick your plant with green leaves is make it have to take longer to cure properly because all that extra chloryphyll* you made it have by adding more nitro than it needed.


You would be way wrong about this, I am a keep em green grower and I can smoke my buds in just 3 days with no bad taste at all, it is simply a matter of knowing how to properly cure em and it is the cure that matters


----------



## wanabe (Jan 26, 2011)

looking good again bro 
i wonder what the dry weight will be


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Jan 26, 2011)

are you implying that i dont know how to cure my herb? I've been doin it the same way for years i have yet to use a different curing method that maintains taste better. Smoking buds in three days with no bad taste is possible but chloryphyll doesnt effect taste it affects the harshness of the bud. You cant have smoke as smooth as you will get if you let the colors go out unless you cure for a lot longer than was necessary anyways this isnt the thread for that debate. I agree to disagree sir.



riddleme said:


> You would be way wrong about this, I am a keep em green grower and I can smoke my buds in just 3 days with no bad taste at all, it is simply a matter of knowing how to properly cure em and it is the cure that matters


----------



## gumball (Jan 26, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> are you implying that i dont know how to cure my herb? I've been doin it the same way for years i have yet to use a different curing method that maintains taste better. Smoking buds in three days with no bad taste is possible but chloryphyll doesnt effect taste it affects the harshness of the bud. You cant have smoke as smooth as you will get if you let the colors go out unless you cure for a lot longer than was necessary anyways this isnt the thread for that debate. I agree to disagree sir.



Not trying to speak on riddleme's behalf, but I know he is no disrespecting your curing methods. He has only researched and found a method similar to curing tobacco that only takes a few days to dry and cure after harvest. And so we don't thread jack cruzers thread any more than we have, I think a lot of the info is in his calling all noobs thread and some in his balls to the wall thread. I can vouch for it as I tried it on my last harvest, and there are others that can vouch too. 

Happy growing All


----------



## lonestand (Jan 26, 2011)

interesting debate its amazing the info that comes out when you start turning over rocks.






*hey cruz love the videos also please keep them comen, they make it much easier to understand what your doing.*


----------



## gumball (Jan 26, 2011)

So how's the harvest cruzer?


----------



## lonestand (Jan 26, 2011)

yeah need some fat harvest pics please hehe


I can only imagine how many days i would veg around after a harvest like that...


----------



## gumball (Jan 26, 2011)

lonestand said:


> yeah need some fat harvest pics please hehe
> 
> 
> I can only imagine how many days i would veg around after a harvest like that...


you must not have read the whole thread! did ou see his summer harvest? I think it was like 5 or 7 lbs. funny thing was he did some trimming before full flower, and threw away, yes in the trash, a full trash can, like the ones Waste Management gives out, some 50-100 gallons, if not more  then he tormented us with pictures of his trash  cruzers a great guy to torment us so


----------



## lonestand (Jan 26, 2011)

oh i did read through the whole summer process from naming the plants to forum members and growing the dam roof off his greenhouse lol then the harvest was of legend with spider mites battles and all. he said he gave most of it way to his cop op that made me cry inside lol 

Dude has like my dream man cave in his backyard.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 26, 2011)

Ha! Torment you huh? and I thought I was sharing...

Yea that was something, never thought I would see the day I would toss so much.

That reminds me, after about a week, when I took it to the curb I looked closely at some small buds and all the trichs I could see were amber, much darker then the rest of the stuff I dried so I did some fermentation myself.

Yea, I love to grow but I love my freedom more. I do this for personal meds and for one other patient. 20 years ago, maybe a different story but now the time ant worth the crime. Besides, I bet I made at least one garbage man happy.

So, anyway the girls hanging are doing alright in the shed, I was gonna turn a cab into a dryer but no need. Looking at sunny days for at least a week. I'll get some pics for ya tomorrow.

Light mover is sticking again, I found a motor for it on eBay and I got a bid on it.
I lowered the shelf against the wall so the girls have room to stretch, gave them a good watering and got them on a timer now 2 min on at 8:00 am and 8:00 pm gives them about a cup a day. I think I'm going to make rings with the 1/4 in tubing and go around the stalk. I can drill holes at four points and get all around the plant. Then a layer of sand on top. I still need material to build a second shelf I can hang. Checking craigslist for bed frames.


----------



## gumball (Jan 26, 2011)

happy garbage men come from California too  

yeah, i just orderded parts for my drip system like the one you did for the green crack hempies. I thought of burrying my line a inch or 2 in the perlite/vermi. that should be ok right?


----------



## frogster (Jan 26, 2011)

Cruzer, I bought a 5.0 lightrail... total pain to install, not sure if you are having the same issues or the same lightrail? but here goes.. The 5.0 extruded aluminum (super poor design for this application!) is different than the cheaper model (3.0?) You cant put a screw into it where the motor passes, will cause it to stick unless its "COMPLETELY' countersunk... and I mean even a butt hair sticking out, cant say this enough... I also had to sand the inside of the rail as it had tiny flaws.... After many, many hours of frustration of what should have been a simple 2 minute install, The system works... and does well... hope this helps...


----------



## lonestand (Jan 26, 2011)

hell guys i just have mine drip through a sand covering in my pots and they love life getting 4-8oz of water every 12 hours depending on plant age(8 - 16oz or 1-2 cups of water per day), meter normaly has them jsut inside the ideal mositure range. I honestly havent seen a need for tubes burried too the roots or rings. But thats something i think i could try in the future to see if i get better results.


----------



## lonestand (Jan 26, 2011)

frogster said:


> Cruzer, I bought a 5.0 lightrail... total pain to install, not sure if you are having the same issues or the same lightrail? but here goes.. The 5.0 extruded aluminum (super poor design for this application!) is different than the cheaper model (3.0?) You cant put a screw into it where the motor passes, will cause it to stick unless its "COMPLETELY' countersunk... and I mean even a butt hair sticking out, cant say this enough... I also had to sand the inside of the rail as it had tiny flaws.... After many, many hours of frustration of what should have been a simple 2 minute install, The system works... and does well... hope this helps...


 

yeah i was thinking you may be hanging up on your track, have your tried a lubricant? how would replacing the motor help is it not powerful enough?


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 26, 2011)

gumball said:


> happy garbage men come from California too
> 
> yeah, i just orderded parts for my drip system like the one you did for the green crack hempies. I thought of burrying my line a inch or 2 in the perlite/vermi. that should be ok right?


 sure, that will do it. Ha! got me thinking about that happy cow commercial, I wonder what was hang drying in that barn in the background?



frogster said:


> Cruzer, I bought a 5.0 lightrail... total pain to install, not sure if you are having the same issues or the same lightrail? but here goes.. The 5.0 extruded aluminum (super poor design for this application!) is different than the cheaper model (3.0?) You cant put a screw into it where the motor passes, will cause it to stick unless its "COMPLETELY' countersunk... and I mean even a butt hair sticking out, cant say this enough... I also had to sand the inside of the rail as it had tiny flaws.... After many, many hours of frustration of what should have been a simple 2 minute install, The system works... and does well... hope this helps...


 Thanks for the info man but mine is an intelledrive 3.5 is at least 5 years old. Looked like this once:








But I hear ya, If the stoppers are not just right, like a buthair off the dam thing wont flip back. That is the problem I have been having, Im gonna try duct tape, wrap something around it to make it bigger. shit fixes anything.



lonestand said:


> hell guys i just have mine drip through a sand covering in my pots and they love life getting 4-8oz of water every 12 hours depending on plant age(8 - 16oz or 1-2 cups of water per day), meter normaly has them jsut inside the ideal mositure range. I honestly havent seen a need for tubes burried too the roots or rings. But thats something i think i could try in the future to see if i get better results.
> 
> Yeah i was thinking you may be hanging up on your track, have your tried a lubricant? how would replacing the motor help is it not powerful enough?


I guess I just like to tweek on stuff but I have done it in hydro with hydroton and I found by watering at more then one point I could use less water and get a larger root system. I tried it in soil last summer in the smart pots and my humidity in the greenhouse was kept in check most the summer. actually got a pretty rounded root ball from just one location. By not having standing water or moist top soil I think is beneficial to the plants in more ways then one. I plan on setting it on the soil then putting a 1/2' layer of sand on top to protect against insects. That way when I water I wont be sending the sand down into the soil either. I got the tubes, i got the sand, I figure why the hell not?

Yea the rollers look good, I took it apart and found the switch is a magnet that crosses some thingy on a curcut board, my guess is that magnet has lost its juice. IDK sometimes it works and sometimes it just stops and with a little nudge it starts rolling again. Track is clean, She is rated to pull 32 pounds if I remember right and this isnt that heavy. I haven't tried lubricant though. Powered by a rubber wheel on aluminum track.


----------



## lonestand (Jan 26, 2011)

i was thinking maybe something like this,

http://www.amazon.com/Dupont-Multi-Use-Lubricant-oz-Spray/dp/B000GL19TY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=automotive&qid=1296103164&sr=8-1-spell


i did notice in the reviews it doesn't stick well in wet conditions but i doubt that wouldn't be an issue.


----------



## frogster (Jan 27, 2011)

Its sticking on something for sure..... My guess, doubt its magnets..... Mine stuck in 8 different places , and would do the nudge thing also, look really, really close,,, sometimes the upper wheel will be catching something from the top, something there is making it stick... bet an oz on it..lol now that my track is straight and cleaned (used sandpaper) it rolls fine pulls harder when Temps are higher (rubber wheels soften a bit).. and it pulls all the cords with it, but the cords need to be strategically placed and hung just right.. get a chair or a ladder and get up there and run it back and forth on the sticky spots, you will see something.... (mite carcass&eggs, half a blunt) aluminum shaving perhaps... a lubricant will only worsen things, it will make the wheels slip,, the rubber likes to be warm for best traction, just like a car tire... tell us what you find...


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 27, 2011)

Im convinced its in the switch. when its in gear it's hard to stop.
After taking it apart I had to use duct tape to hold the cover back on. It could be a million things man.








But I think its in that black bar that runs through the top. Thats what makes it change direction. There is a magnet in the center of it. Whatever, I'll mess with it for a week while I bid on a replacement.

Shot from today, G-13 on the right. Headband on the left is finishing.
Should have those down and the Silver Jack up in about a week or so.








headband bud shots














This is there last week of feeding, 800 ppm. going to flush this weekend.


----------



## lonestand (Jan 27, 2011)

thoses buds are A+++ sir


----------



## NONHater (Jan 27, 2011)

Crazy Calyx's!


----------



## cutman (Jan 28, 2011)

looking good my friend. how the hell are ya. im fixen to fire it up bro be thinking about ya lol


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 28, 2011)

lonestand said:


> thoses buds are A+++ sir





NONHater said:


> Crazy Calyx's!


Thanks guys.



cutman said:


> looking good my friend. how the hell are ya. im fixen to fire it up bro be thinking about ya lol


Doing good bud, Hell musta been a tough winter, you go through your pile already? Ha!
So you got you shed ready? I hear in Huston they already started the countdown. Fire it up bro!


----------



## ceasermix (Jan 28, 2011)

Just wondering, do u have neighbors and if so what do u do about smell?


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi ceaser, sure I have neighbors. One called the Police last November because of the smell. One of the cops told me I should use fish emulsion to help hide the smell. Personally I would rather smell bud. Actually I haven't done anything about it yet but I do plan on doing something, probably recirculate air inside through a carbon filter and keep the a/c on. I'll make something, it will be part of my upgrade for next summer. For now I figure what the hell, neighbors already know I grow.

I have a couple security cams too, here is the eye in the sky at about sunset.
The greenhouse is built in the corner of my yard.







Cool huh?


----------



## gumball (Jan 28, 2011)

does the milder climate of winter lesson the smell any? I know a lot of folks say that a cooler area doesnt smell quite as much. havent had a cool enough space to know for myself.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 28, 2011)

Oh sure, I have noticed this batch doesn't smell much at all until I go inside.

Its passing by the drying shed that gets ya by the boo boo.


----------



## jsgamber (Jan 28, 2011)

cruzer101 said:


> Oh sure, I have noticed this batch doesn't smell much at all until I go inside.
> 
> Its passing by the drying shed that gets ya by the boo boo.


 Man I can smell that shit from here!!!


----------



## lonestand (Jan 28, 2011)

Cruz

i was wondering if you could go over ur current your drying curring process since your doing it now, please


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 28, 2011)

Looks amazing dude keep up the good work!!!!!


----------



## gumball (Jan 29, 2011)

WOW, those colas are much bigger than they looked when growing. I may change my guess to roughly a QP per plant. They are almost as fat as the anti-freeze container on the shelf


----------



## lonestand (Jan 29, 2011)

*cruzer101* Wrote

One called the Police last November because of the smell. One of the cops told me I should use fish emulsion to help hide the smell.





OK thats funny the police told him how to hide the smell of his weed, i do believe i have heard it all now.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 29, 2011)

jsgamber said:


> Man I can smell that shit from here!!!





HotPhyre said:


> Looks amazing dude keep up the good work!!!!!


Thanks guys.



lonestand said:


> Cruz
> 
> i was wondering if you could go over ur current your drying curring process since your doing it now, please


Sure, hang for a week in the dark, test a branch by breaking it, if it snaps then its ready. cut the buds off the stems and drop them in paper bags, keep them in bags for a couple days then put them into jars. Check the jars in about 3 or 4 days, make sure it smells dank, not like cut grass. If I get the cut grass smell I dry it some more otherwise its ready for storage. The only thing I do differently then most is the paper bags, I found it cuts down if not eliminates the burping the jars deal.




gumball said:


> WOW, those colas are much bigger than they looked when growing. I may change my guess to roughly a QP per plant. They are almost as fat as the anti-freeze container on the shelf


 Yea they are short fatty's, I cant let them dry all the way here I'm afraid I will get some mold so I'll cut them up and finish drying soon.



lonestand said:


> *cruzer101* Wrote
> One called the Police last November because of the smell. One of the cops told me I should use fish emulsion to help hide the smell.
> 
> OK thats funny the police told him how to hide the smell of his weed, i do believe i have heard it all now.


True story. I don't get it though. Sure it may disguise the smell but then it's a combo of skunk and fish shit. I been a smoker for many years and I have to admit my sense of smell sucks but I know I would rather smell weed then shit. That ant changed.


----------



## lonestand (Jan 29, 2011)

awsome thanks


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 29, 2011)

OK, I got the shelf built, I went and got another wire shelf. My bud had an old bed frame I traded some screen for. Drilled out the rivets and removed the wheels and cut the arms to one foot, when I connected them I used a large washer to hold the wire shelf in place and made handles outta some stuff I had laying around, real strong metal shaped like a allen wrench and just as strong. Had to use the vise to bend it. 







Kinda cool, they fold flat for storage.








So, cost about $8 and this should hold a couple hundred pounds. I'm thinkin five plants. Its a little shorter then I would have liked. I cut the wire shelf back a couple inches to fit the frame. Guess I didnt have to but i wanted to cut back on sharp edges. Now it looks like I got more. Time to break out the duct tape.

So the hydro is flushing with r/o, shelf if ready for the next next round. Heres a shot of the Silver jack,







The three small ones in the center are Headband, silverjack and the miracle seed that survived the Max Attack, Fem Master Kush. 







That girl was transplanted to a larger pot sooner then I usually do and she has just taken off. Gotta remember that. Anyway, after the silver jack goes out there These will be kept for the genetics.


----------



## zeffysaurus (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey Cruz, about how tall were those ones in shed when you chopped em?


----------



## NONHater (Jan 29, 2011)

Can't wait to see the progress of miracle girl!


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 29, 2011)

zeffysaurus said:


> Hey Cruz, about how tall were those ones in shed when you chopped em?


About two feet tall. That's the whole plant hanging. They are like one big cola. buds even at the base, good ones too.
I started them small, didn't know how big they would get, they sure got fat but didn't gain in height much.



NONHater said:


> Can't wait to see the progress of miracle girl!


Maybe we should make her the entire summer grow.
Veg her up and strip her, get 6 or eight cuttings and grow monsters this summer. Mu ha ha ha.


----------



## rastadred22 (Jan 29, 2011)

cruzer101 said:


> Maybe we should make her the entire summer grow.
> Veg her up and strip her, get 6 or eight cuttings and grow monsters this summer. Mu ha ha ha.


id love to see that!


----------



## jsgamber (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey cruzer101,

Seems like I'm still battling those bugs. It's not overrun this time so I think they may be leftover eggs from the last cycle.

My question is, the bottle says not to treat too often within 2-3 days. But my thinking is, it's kind of like chemotherapy. The cure may do damage but not nearly as much damage as the disease. How often would you treat your plants in this situation? Maybe use 1/4 strength more often? This time I still had my 5:1 foliar mix so I used that to spray up into the netpot and directly on the little buggers on the roots (I was running out the door and didn't have time to mix and treat).

So far dead bugs are floating around which is good. I'm just worried this may be a chronic condition as I've been cleaning the whole garage like a fiend!


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 29, 2011)

I think you should flush the roots right away and go with it in the res man. 
Don't you think think that 5 to 1 mix is too strong to apply directly to the roots? 

Yea, I would treat the res with the recommended amount and keep it in there that week the skip the next week but go again if needed. If that isnt your answer maybe you should look at something else.

Oh and by the way, your height will be determined by when you stop training more so then anything else. Flip, keep training until you see full flowers. Lots of pistils. Sometimes 2 weeks sometimes three in 12/12. Then stop training and let them all grow together.


----------



## jsgamber (Jan 30, 2011)

cruzer101 said:


> I think you should flush the roots right away and go with it in the res man.
> Don't you think think that 5 to 1 mix is too strong to apply directly to the roots?
> 
> Yea, I would treat the res with the recommended amount and keep it in there that week the skip the next week but go again if needed. If that isnt your answer maybe you should look at something else.
> ...


Not only did I do a flush, I did a dunk! One at a time I drained each tank into a 5 gallon bucket while filtering the water through a clean wash rag. Then I took the plant and gently but firmly plunged the netpot up and down in the water. Then poured the buggy water back into the tank then filtered it back into the bucket and repeat until bugs stopped coming out. All in all, one plant was pretty bad and the 3 others just had some but nothing like last week.

I took pics, but I just finished and I'm too pooped to upload. They'll be up in my thread tomorrow. Hopefully this is just a generational thing and I've obliterated the last one. Either way I guess I'll just have to keep an eye on it.

Regarding the 5:1, it probably wasn't good. But I was late running out the door and I didn't just want to leave with out supply some sort of defense. I think things are fine though because the roots went right back into the water after I sprayed them.

Thanks for the reply!!


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 31, 2011)

I checked on the drying buds today, they been in there a week now, seems these cool temps have been slowing things down so I cut the branches off and got them in a cab now. Took them one at a time,















Here is all three hanging from the top, 








A few left overs on the left of the shelf below and the one that was nitrogen def I piled on top of itself to see if I can ripen the trichomes some. 








The bottom is the headband that was in soil.







So here is half of the winter harvest, everything in soil.
Oh, I turned that fan around so it blows against the wall.







The hydro has had 24 hours in clearex and r/o. I changed it out to just r/o and will let it go for a week. 
By then these girls will be done and they will go in here.


----------



## jsgamber (Jan 31, 2011)

Very nice!!!

Crap I just got drool all over myself!


----------



## gumball (Jan 31, 2011)

i bet this long dry will really help the quality. I you will be very surprised by the N def you piled onto each other. I was when I did it  

you know, come to think of it, your drying nets you bought for the summer harvest would work great for piling your bud like that. given the right environmental conditions it would work just like riddleme's technique 

oh, its UBER implied that them buds are killer as hell looking. but do they have any trichs, I'm having a hard time seeing any  J/K


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 31, 2011)

jsgamber said:


> Very nice!!!
> 
> Crap I just got drool all over myself!


Oh yea, this is gonna be some tasty stuff.



gumball said:


> i bet this long dry will really help the quality. I you will be very surprised by the N def you piled onto each other. I was when I did it
> 
> you know, come to think of it, your drying nets you bought for the summer harvest would work great for piling your bud like that. given the right environmental conditions it would work just like riddleme's technique
> 
> oh, its UBER implied that them buds are killer as hell looking. but do they have any trichs, I'm having a hard time seeing any  J/K


Yea, I wanted to use that net but it don't fit in the small cab. 
I got girls vegging in the large one and we got some rain, I didn't want to leave them out in the shed right now.

Hell I can see the trichs in the main shot, look at the frosty bro. or maybe I should take a trich shot or two.
Uber huh? that's a new one for me. Kinda an ugly word for its meaning.


----------



## gumball (Jan 31, 2011)

cruzer101 said:


> Hell I can see the trichs in the main shot, look at the frosty bro. or maybe I should take a trich shot or two.
> Uber huh? that's a new one for me. Kinda an ugly word for its meaning.


Trich shots wouldn't hurt 

What meaning are you talking bout for uber? Merriam-Webster says to an extreme or excessive degree, so your buddage is extremely killer as hell


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 31, 2011)

Yea that's the one. I looked it up, I appreciate the compliment the word just looks ugly to me. IDK, just tripping.


----------



## Silent Running (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks for those pictures! I needed some new wallpaper for my desktop. <drool>


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 1, 2011)

Cruz I have a question for you, how do you think the GH would have done if you hadnt added the 1000 for supplemental lighting?


----------



## cruzer101 (Feb 1, 2011)

Silent Running said:


> Thanks for those pictures! I needed some new wallpaper for my desktop. <drool>


Ha! I do that too. 



billcollector99 said:


> Cruz I have a question for you, how do you think the GH would have done if you hadnt added the 1000 for supplemental lighting?


 Thats a 600 I got in there and it was stationary so I really think it only benefited the center plants, Worked more as a heater then anything else. A thousand on a rail is what Planned on but didn't get it wired up. Dam, forgot all about it once I got that 600 up. But yea, I think they would have done fine, maybe 10% less buds would be my guess.


----------



## cruzer101 (Feb 1, 2011)

Here's the best I can do for a trich shot of the buds in a pile, you get a pretty good idea.








Temps in the cab been about 68° RH 38% 
They hung for a week in the shed but like at 50° 60% RH so they have a ways to go yet.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 1, 2011)

cruzer101 said:


> Ha! I do that too.
> 
> Thats a 600 I got in there and it was stationary so I really think it only benefited the center plants, Worked more as a heater then anything else. A thousand on a rail is what Planned on but didn't get it wired up. Dam, forgot all about it once I got that 600 up. But yea, I think they would have done fine, maybe 10% less buds would be my guess.


My bad, for some reason i thought it was a 1K you had up there. Im just trying to figure out where my setup went south, and i thought maybe it was lack of light, but now i dont know... back to the chalkboard, lol.


----------



## gumball (Feb 2, 2011)

nice pic cruzer!!!! so it is still drying huh? i figured it would have made the jars by now. mmmmm, should be a tasty treat very soon!!


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Feb 2, 2011)

Just stoppped by to see how eveything is going in your world. It looks good from here man  I love that you are going year round in the GH. I was wondering though, do you have a way to block the sunlight in the spring when daylight exceeds 12 hours? 
Anyway Bro, looks amazing. impressed as always.


----------



## gumball (Feb 2, 2011)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Just stoppped by to see how eveything is going in your world. It looks good from here man  I love that you are going year round in the GH. I was wondering though, do you have a way to block the sunlight in the spring when daylight exceeds 12 hours?
> Anyway Bro, looks amazing. impressed as always.


some strains will flower fine in the 13-14 hours. he lost a couple at the beginning of the summer grow cause they flowered in the spring and didnt revert for summer!! seems like we have seen about everything in this grow journal


----------



## cruzer101 (Feb 2, 2011)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Just stoppped by to see how eveything is going in your world. It looks good from here man  I love that you are going year round in the GH. I was wondering though, do you have a way to block the sunlight in the spring when daylight exceeds 12 hours?
> Anyway Bro, looks amazing. impressed as always.


 Naw, in the spring I veg them up to be monsters for a fall harvest. Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## cruzer101 (Feb 2, 2011)

gumball said:


> some strains will flower fine in the 13-14 hours. he lost a couple at the beginning of the summer grow cause they flowered in the spring and didnt revert for summer!! seems like we have seen about everything in this grow journal


Yea that's right, I think I can flower in there until mid May at the latest. That's about 13.6 if hours if I remember right. I lost that link to the daylight hours by longitude/latitude program I had when I got this new computer. If I gave it to anyone post it for me will ya? That was cool.


----------



## WOWgrow (Feb 3, 2011)

cruzer101 said:


> Naw, in the spring I veg them up to be monsters for a fall harvest. Thanks for stopping by.


Hey cruz, just wondering wether you will start them as early as last year? I remember you didn't top them till late and said you would start the training early or just leave them and start them later? 

Winter harvest looks awesome as well mate, always exceeding yourself.


----------



## cruzer101 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hey WOW, good to see ya again.
Yea those girls last year were way too big. That's something I am trying to decide right now.
Out of all the different strains I grew last year the Bubba kush grew to about the right size. 6 feet without training but the rest were much taller. I do plan on having a screen this year to tie down to at about 4 feet, the longer I veg the fuller the screen will get. Out of everything I grew last year Casey Jones really stood out from the rest as far as quality and quantity but the smell is distinct and I get tired of it. I love the smell of Kush but I want size so I was thinking Master Kush. Anyone grow this strain outdoors?


----------



## cruzer101 (Feb 3, 2011)

Checked on the Headband in hydro today, the r/o water went up to 180 ppm from flushing so I dumped it and started again at 10 ppm. Took off some of the dead leaf and got some pics. Not a big yield but the quality is there.















































































The G-13 are showing signs of flowering, only been out here about a week.


----------



## gumball (Feb 3, 2011)

Looks great, nice trich shots


----------



## jsgamber (Feb 3, 2011)

Mmmmmm....I only hope mine look half that good!


----------



## cruzer101 (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks guys, Its mother nature freezing their little asses off at night. 

OH, I won another light rail motor on eBay, I went to snipe the auction I was watching and like an idiot I rolled one up and forgot to bid. It closed at $99 Then I found another one with less mileage and a buy it now price of $100. The guy has seven of them up now if you need one, mine will be here next week.


----------



## cruzer101 (Feb 5, 2011)

A friend of mine and I were messing around last night and found this short video on you tube, funny as hell.
*Learn English*


[youtube]cUEkOVdUjHc[/youtube]​


----------



## lonestand (Feb 5, 2011)

cruzer101 said:


> Thanks guys, Its mother nature freezing their little asses off at night.




i wonder what cruz's idea of cold is, 

i as i look at our noon time high is -7 (for you warm bodies thats like -20 with the windchill)


----------



## lonestand (Feb 5, 2011)

i see your funny video sir and raise you a .gif


the stupid shall be punished.


----------



## cruzer101 (Feb 5, 2011)

lonestand said:


> i wonder what cruz's idea of cold is,
> 
> i as i look at our noon time high is -7 (for you warm bodies thats like -20 with the windchill)


Holy smokes Snowman, No, I meant like 40° 



lonestand said:


> i see your funny video sir and raise you a .gif
> 
> 
> the stupid shall be punished.


Ha! Thats pretty dumb alright.


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 5, 2011)

Wow hilarious video.


----------



## cruzer101 (Feb 5, 2011)

I'll tell ya, I laughed so hard i cried. Had to share it with you guys. 
Now I cant get the tune out of my head LOL


----------



## rastadred22 (Feb 5, 2011)

cruzer101 said:


> Holy smokes Snowman, No, I meant like 40°


lol i hear that! man it hasnt been 50 here in over 65years! i wasz in new england for a while and hate the cold man! im like the dred from cool runnings i freeze with like 10layers of clothes off and my dred snaps wen i touch it lol!


----------



## lonestand (Feb 5, 2011)

rastadred22 said:


> my dred snaps wen i touch it lol!


 
ok we need video on this!


----------



## rastadred22 (Feb 6, 2011)

lorfl! that b funi


----------



## cruzer101 (Feb 7, 2011)

Ok, looks like I'm about ready to move the last of the girls out to the greenhouse for this grow. The hydro has been at 50 ppm for a couple days now, I'd say it's almost done. 
I got one Jack in the cab with spidermites and looks like she is stressed a bit. I think I will toss her and flower out the master Kush instead. She is lookin sweet. I already have five good size silver jacks and the mom. I figure I will put all six against the back wall and hang the five G13 and Master Kush in the front for a total of twelve, if that shelf is big enough.

Yea, I'm pretty sure I am going to get clones for this summers grow. I found a guy on Craigslist who is in Santa Cruz. He has Casey Jones clones along with other killer strains and said he can have teens ready for me just about any time of the year. Gotta love that.

The stuff drying is just about there, I got the headband in a paper bag now, cut off the larger Hindu Kush skunk buds off the colas to help them dry. stems still no snapy so this will help. The trichs didn't ripen any on the pile of buds I had out there. I guess I didn't do it right.

I got the gang valve and hosing to run co2 today. I'm gonna have it at three points along the roof and I want separate hosing so it gets dispersed as even as possible. I plan on using it primarily to kill the bugs unless I can seal this up and cool it off well enough.

Should have them in there tomorrow.


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 7, 2011)

Nice dude I'm trying to get a hold of some Casey jones right now to start growing you talk so highly of it, I want to try it badly also, lol.


----------



## WOWgrow (Feb 7, 2011)

A lot of the guys over in the UK thread (me included) were talking about casey jones, we all want to try it! That casey you grew in the greenhouse over the summer was a monster!


----------



## cruzer101 (Feb 7, 2011)

Hell yea she was, I remember standing there looking up at those frosty colas and thinking, "I've never seen so many fucking trichomes"
And I got zero mold out of those monster buds. She was right next to two Blue dreams that had spider mites, (One I had to toss) she had some but not as many and it didn't seem to affect her at all. Sure impressed the hell out of me. Then to top it off, the smoke hits you like train wreck but I can still think. That was my favorite until I grew this.

I went to pull the hydro and before I did I checked the ppms and they went up to 80ppm. 
Not gonna chance it, I re filled with r/o at 10 ppm and gonna check them tomorrow.

I got weight on the soil girls.
Hindu Kush skunk, 3 plants 2 foot tall came in at 176 gm.
Headband in soil 20 gm.









The last one that I piled was the nitrogen def skunk, I don't have weight yet, gonna let her hang a bit, she looks like about an oz. that would be 8 zips total for the soil girls.


----------



## gumball (Feb 7, 2011)

thats great man, and thats using mostly the sun for lighting, BRAVO


----------



## Indefinately (Feb 7, 2011)

Hey Cruzer,

I have a quick question for you,
I should be harvesting in the next few days so i started to flush last night.
I accidentally conected the pump directly into the power board instead of onto the timer.
So i had the tray flooded for about 3 hours before i realised what i had done.

How do you think it will effect the grow/harvest ( If at all? )....

P.S - I follow your thread closely ( Just staying quite in the background....)


----------



## cruzer101 (Feb 7, 2011)

gumball said:


> thats great man, and thats using mostly the sun for lighting, BRAVO


For an encore we got the hydro girls, commin right up!



Indefinately said:


> Hey Cruzer,
> 
> I have a quick question for you,
> I should be harvesting in the next few days so i started to flush last night.
> ...


I think you actually did the girls a favor giving them a soak like that. All girls love baths. They will be fine.
Riddle me has a thread about it, "making it rain" its about almost drowning your plant right before harvest on purpose.

How about that? you did a good thing.
Thanks for following along.


----------



## cruzer101 (Feb 8, 2011)

So like I was thinking about odor control for next summer and started looking at fans and carbon filters. Dam $220 for a 8" Vortex fan and a couple hundred for a carbon filter and that's the small one. I figured I will find a used fan on craigslist and make a filter then I found exactly what I needed for $270. Called him, offered him $250 and I will come get it right now. He went for it. I got an 8" vortex 747 cfm fan and a can-fan 100 the 39" long one. Fucking heavy man, almost as big as my water softener salt storage tank. Gonna cut me a hole and mount it outside the back wall of the greenhouse. Odor problem solved plus extra ventilation for this summer.

Here it is, that white prefilter will be removed, This guy was sucking through it, I'm gonna remove that and cut it down and put it on the inside then blow through it. He only ran it for about 6 months, I think its got like two inches thick of carbon all the way around, hell that's $60 worth of carbon alone.







Here's the plan,







I want a tee in it so I can divert the air when they are not stinking. Make the filter last longer.
Ah, I see another stoned trip to home depot in my immediate future.


----------



## jsgamber (Feb 8, 2011)

That's fucking gnarly dude! Great find and Great Score!!


----------



## MediMary (Feb 8, 2011)

great thread always like stopping in for some good entertainment


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 8, 2011)

Looking great dude that filter should solve the problem


----------



## cruzer101 (Feb 8, 2011)

jsgamber said:


> That's fucking gnarly dude! Great find and Great Score!!





MediMary said:


> great thread always like stopping in for some good entertainment





HotPhyre said:


> Looking great dude that filter should solve the problem


Thanks people, Yea when we met he had the thing standing up in the back of his truck, I looked at it and thought "Holy shit, that ought to do it!" if I was buying new it would be like half this size because of the cost so yea, I'm stoked about that.

Checked the hydro this morning, it ran all day yesterday. Today its at 20 ppm so I don't think the girls have any excess salt in them. Looks like they are coming down... Get that new shelf up, I need to get water to it too. Plumb the scrubber and get the co2 lines up there. Install the light mover motor, it came yesterday. Dam I got lots to do.


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 8, 2011)

Cant wait to see updates of the greenhouse!  no pressure on pics lol


----------



## 3eyes (Feb 8, 2011)

My filter is roughly half the size and sorts out the smell from anything up to 15 cheese so that bad boy will sort you rite out geezer.


----------



## WWShadow (Feb 9, 2011)

I thought the filters were designed to have the air pulled through otherwise you fan can suck stuff up and get clogged. Kind of like my floor fan with my long haired dogs; constantly have to clean the blades. also any particles that get sucked in will lodge inside the filter. I like the idea for the side vent to extend the filter life! I'll have to keep that trick in mind for when I have a need for it.
Can't wait to see next summers greenhouse grow!


----------



## cruzer101 (Feb 9, 2011)

Yea, I thought so too but after looking at the size of this thing I started searching the net to get some info on pushing through it and found a thread where a guy contacted cam filters and the guy said the filters will work both ways and its recommended to remove the outer filter and cut it to fit inside. Im not sure how much dust this is gonna kick up and I dont like the idea of it being exposed so I think I am gonna keep that outer filter on and just make my own pre filter with some poly fill or something. It not necessarily the blades its the carbon I want to last.


----------



## cruzer101 (Feb 9, 2011)

OK, I got the Hydro cut down and hanging. The system cleaned out and the new shelf up. Air filters on the intake and additional 6 in exhaust vent. I got all the ducting but haven't installed the big exhaust yet.







Check out the cut, these roots were just pumping nutes.







They look like shit, all brown and stuff though.














Anyway, here's the second half of the winter harvest. Headband.




























Smells just awesome when you move it. I think this is done just right.

Then I had some room so I got the lower vents filtered. I know mites can get through this but it's an inch thick and at least it will slow them down. If it don't work I'm buying some Panty hose and wrapping it.














This is a real filter on the 1650 cfm intake, Maybe overkill but ant no mite going through that sucker. 
Slows it down to about half of what it was so I turned the vent so its pointing up. 







I used the left over green stuff on the other side with an insect screen. 







Right above the intake I think I will get a pocket of warm air so I added a 6 in exhaust powered by an inline duct booster. 
Gotta love that metal tape.







It goes out through the back of the water shed.







OK, here she is, 71" to the top of the register. 















I should have this bad boy in tomorrow. All I gotta do is cut a hole in the right spot fit this in there and plug it in. 
I ran the electrical for it today and have a plug waiting for it. Now all exhaust fans work off the same thermostat.


----------



## WWShadow (Feb 9, 2011)

wow, I was gone for a while. You already chopped the hydro!! All the filters, screens and such... I better add it all to my list, lol


----------



## gumball (Feb 9, 2011)

WOW, its so much i am speach less...

awesome....


----------



## cruzer101 (Feb 9, 2011)

WWShadow said:


> wow, I was gone for a while. You already chopped the hydro!! All the filters, screens and such... I better add it all to my list, lol


 Yep the ppms stayed at 20 for a couple days, she flushed a week total. About the screens, Last year I went "al natural' for the last month or so and didn't like what moved in so I'm trying to filter air coming in too.



gumball said:


> WOW, its so much i am speach less...
> 
> awesome....


It just looks like a lot. Only real weight was the center plant.
A friend stopped by and tried some of the headband from the soil grow, it's dry ready to cure now, as a matter of fact all that stuff is in jars now. He said he got a real nice head change off a couple hits, nice after taste too. I think I will try it with my coffee in the morning, I'll let you know.


----------



## Silent Running (Feb 9, 2011)

Wow....just....wow!


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 9, 2011)

Dude those roots might look brown as shit but fuck it you got GREENS hanging in ur shed.

Bravo on the upgrades lately lookin real good.

I actually just started that blue dream in my greenhouse, been out there for about 3 dats, and i have a other plant that is about 3 1/2 weeks into flowering that i put out there when it 2 weeks into flower give it a little jump start. But that plant is looking really good i have it in a 7gal. contan. and i LST the crap out of it. with a 8 week veg.

anywhoo need to stop rambling lol


----------



## gumball (Feb 10, 2011)

I think the fox farms browned up the roots. I have read a lot of folks say Fox Farms does that.


----------



## cruzer101 (Feb 10, 2011)

Silent Running said:


> Wow....just....wow!


The scrubber isn't even installed yet. 
I never had a woman say WOW before I put it in, Thanks! 



HotPhyre said:


> Dude those roots might look brown as shit but fuck it you got GREENS hanging in ur shed.
> 
> Bravo on the upgrades lately lookin real good.
> 
> ...


Thanks man, good to see ya got that old greenhouse ship shape. I stopped by your journal, looks like you got plenty of starters for your summer grow. Winter and spring ya gotta veg'em up indoors as much as you can cause you know the larger they are before flower the higher the yield. I tried floros but the 400w really does the trick.



gumball said:


> I think the fox farms browned up the roots. I have read a lot of folks say Fox Farms does that.


Your right man, I forgot about that. Even with the brown color and the dead bugs they were healthy. I've cut down my share of plants but I don't remember ever having the stump ooze liquid like that.


----------



## Silent Running (Feb 10, 2011)

cruzer101 said:


> The scrubber isn't even installed yet.
> I never had a woman say WOW before I put it in, Thanks!
> 
> [...] I don't remember ever having the stump ooze liquid like that.


I could be naughty here...but I'll refrain.


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 10, 2011)

Ya my flours. do take forever and i would like to upgrade but waiting for a decent harvest to updrade my hobby, only enough for me to smoke until next harvest at the moment

Well your set-up is legit for sure, im not doing to many repairs to the greenhouse im currently in do to im moving and buyiong my own house so 
no use fixing up someone else rental for 3 more months of living here. 

I hope when im finished with my new grow shed that it looks half as good as ur greenhouse. lol


----------



## jsgamber (Feb 10, 2011)

Wow cruzer! Nice handy work! Regarding your filters, have you considered spraying the filters with a 12 month bug spray such as Home Defense? I just figure even if the filter slows them down, at least they have to forge their way through the toxic dump and die only steps from entering your cab.  I LOVE to see dead bugs, because they're dead.


----------



## gumball (Feb 10, 2011)

cruzer101 said:


> Your right man, I forgot about that. Even with the brown color and the dead bugs they were healthy. I've cut down my share of plants but I don't remember ever having the stump ooze liquid like that.


I wonder if that sap would have been like honey oil, hmmm???


----------



## cruzer101 (Feb 10, 2011)

OK, recap of the first winter grow. 
I'm lucky, we only get a month or so of cloudy/rainy weather during the winter, mostly its partly cloudy.

High temps were around 65° with overnight lows about 45°and RH varied but definitely higher then a summer grow. I think because of this the plants didnt use as much water as I thought they would and I over watered them at first. My estimate is they use about half as much.

Daylight hours went down to like 10 hours a day, I think supplemental lighting is a good idea so I got 600w on for a couple hours at the beginning and the end of the day. If its gonna be cloudy I set it to run 12 hours. I don't know to what extent the lighting is increasing yield, my guess would be 20% increase.

Temps stressed the plants and brought out fall colors early, trichome production was normal and it seems they are not as fragrant as when its warmer. Started the girls at about 15 inches tall and got very little stretch, took about two weeks to turn and ended up at about 22 inches. 

They averaged a little over an oz a plant. Hydro vs. soil? I don't think it makes any difference aside from the fact that hydro creates the only place gnats can incubate in the winter.


----------



## cruzer101 (Feb 10, 2011)

Got the new exhaust in, quick vid:

[youtube]UAV0zbcgf_A[/youtube]

It louder then it was but it mostly air moving and louder inside the green house then outside. From outside I would say its as loud as an home a/c unit. Good enough for me. Time to go get the sativa girls outta the cab.​


----------



## cruzer101 (Feb 10, 2011)

OK, here we go, Round Three, Five G-13 on the back wall and six Silver Jack in the front. 

These are all from the the Silver Jack clone I got when I got the headband and Hindu Kush that just finished. Mom and five clones, those clones have grown as tall as the mother plant, just not as bushy. I got them on the outside cause I figure more sun will travel through them than the indica dominate G-13. 








Before I brought the Silver Jack in here I got a few shots of the G-13
They are starting to turn now, didn't stretch much, couple inches is all.





















That last one on the right is the Silver Jack mom.

Here's how I screened the exhaust port, secured the screen inside the ducting with metal tape and put some activated charcoal filter sheet I usually use in my cab filter in there until I can find some poly fill. I destroyed a cushion we were gonna give away looking for some but the inside wasn't poly fill, just a bunch of threads and it would have made a mess so i tossed it. 














No reason to push through the filter now so its by passed. 





















Got the new light rail motor up there and got it set at 10 second wait time on each end. Bitchen, problem solved.

So far we got eleven, I decided to veg up the Master Kush and flower her with these girls. Gonna give her a little more time under the 400w now shes got some elbow room. I got that spot saved for her.


----------



## PANGcake (Feb 11, 2011)

are u gonna "cover" the filter? They work poorly at high RH!

//Pc


----------



## cruzer101 (Feb 11, 2011)

Really? I didn't know that. 
Well, I do plan on building a lean to against the side of the green house to provide shade for it, that's about it.


----------



## cruzer101 (Feb 11, 2011)

This will be the first full day in the sun for the silver jack. It's early now, temps in the high 40's the light is on and they are reaching for it.





















Today I'm gonna plumb a water line to them so they all get fed at the same time.


----------



## cruzer101 (Feb 11, 2011)

Girls did fine the first day in the sun, got the water line to them and got them on 600ppm Pura Vida Bloom nutes. 
Timer set for 4 min at a low flow twice a day. 














Tomorrow I mix up a batch of floramite and do the whole batch, floors walls everything.

I ordered two Preying Mantis egg cases. I forgot to do it last year and was too late. ya gotta get them now if you want them this year. Full grown the mites are nothing to them but when they are growing they munch them down so they are part of my army to combat spider mites this year. I plan to hatch them in a cab then release them in about 40 days, give time for the floramite to dissipate. Give them first shot at the next generation of mites. See if I can grow a big one, maybe get one to stay in the yard.


----------



## gumball (Feb 12, 2011)

attack of the mantis  looks good in there cruzer


----------



## cruzer101 (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks Gumball, I think I got it right this time. First they were too big, then too small. These will still be on the small side.

I read those Mantis egg sacks can have anywhere from 50 to several hundred eggs. They will probably eat each other as they get larger until I got one bad ass left. I got two egg cases, They came today. Check it out,









I was thinking about hatching one sack and keeping the other dormant in the fridge for a month if I can.


----------



## jsgamber (Feb 12, 2011)

cruzer101 said:


> It louder then it was but it mostly air moving and louder inside the green house then outside. From outside I would say its as loud as an home a/c unit. Good enough for me. Time to go get the sativa girls outta the cab.​


Wow that way cool. Honestly it doesn't sound any louder than a regular sized swimming pool filter.


----------



## jsgamber (Feb 12, 2011)

cruzer101 said:


> Really? I didn't know that.
> Well, I do plan on building a lean to against the side of the green house to provide shade for it, that's about it.


Think about using rigid foam to create a plenum around the filter that allows for 3" clearance and a square exhaust vent at the bottom. Again thinking out loud.


----------



## lonestand (Feb 12, 2011)

cruzer101 said:


> See if I can grow a big one, maybe get one to stay in the yard.


 
oooh can we call him george


----------



## jsgamber (Feb 12, 2011)

cruzer101 said:


> Thanks Gumball, I think I got it right this time. First they were too big, then too small. These will still be on the small side.
> 
> I read those Mantis egg sacks can have anywhere from 50 to several hundred eggs. They will probably eat each other as they get larger until I got one bad ass left. I got two egg cases, They came today. Check it out,
> 
> ...


Okay that is fucking cool! I've been reading about beneficial bugs and I see ladybugs for sale everywhere. I was thinking of getting some just to see what they would do. I was afraid they would get chopped up in the fans but the few posts I've read said they pass through fans just fine and many people vacuum them back out into a container to save them once there is nothing left. Wierd.

If I did buy some for fun, is there any way they could screw up my ladies? I'd probably only start with 5 or six and then let the rest loose outside.

Any thoughts?


----------



## cruzer101 (Feb 12, 2011)

jsgamber said:


> Wow that way cool. Honestly it doesn't sound any louder than a regular sized swimming pool filter.





jsgamber said:


> Think about using rigid foam to create a plenum around the filter that allows for 3" clearance and a square exhaust vent at the bottom. Again thinking out loud.


Cool man, thanks for the suggestion, I didn't know what a plenum was so I looked it up. So basically a box around it open at the bottom right? 



lonestand said:


> oooh can we call him george


George it is. 



jsgamber said:


> Okay that is fucking cool! I've been reading about beneficial bugs and I see ladybugs for sale everywhere. I was thinking of getting some just to see what they would do. I was afraid they would get chopped up in the fans but the few posts I've read said they pass through fans just fine and many people vacuum them back out into a container to save them once there is nothing left. Wierd.
> 
> If I did buy some for fun, is there any way they could screw up my ladies? I'd probably only start with 5 or six and then let the rest loose outside.
> 
> Any thoughts?


I tried them a couple times, they just died or got out in a couple days. Same deal in my cab. Didn't even see one after a couple days.
Na, there's is no way they can screw up your ladies. I'd let them all go in there and keep the top soil moist or some kind of water supply for them.


----------



## slabhead (Feb 12, 2011)

hell yeah! Unleash the Beast! 


LOL, rock on my friend


----------



## jsgamber (Feb 13, 2011)

cruzer101 said:


> Cool man, thanks for the suggestion, I didn't know what a plenum was so I looked it up. So basically a box around it open at the bottom right?


Apologies for the hijack but here's my plenum(s) and I thought it would be relevant to you as well as the others who read your thread.

My issue was *cooling *and *not smell* and here's what I had built thinking I was smart...and it worked, just not well enough. Also there were too many points of failure for things to fall apart. Please note this is the top 3' chamber of a 9' tall cabinet so there's 2 more chambers of this ducting below this.






After a rethink and some reading on HVAC systems the idea of a plenum came to me. Seal up the back of the entire cabinet, basically attach a box to the back and cover everything up. Only two points, 1 inflow port for AC and one outflow port for exhaust instead of the 15 individual ones before. Here's the demo:






Here's the frame made from 3/4" PVC. There will be two chambers inside the plenum, the intake chamber which is larger and the exhaust chamber the smaller. I think it's less efficient having the intake larger, but my cabinet intakes are passive and the outflows are active into the exhaust chamber. Make sense? I'm trying to maintain negative pressure throughout.






The frame is attached using zinc pipe clamps around the edges. Then it was a simple matter of encasing the frame in 3/4 rigid foam and aluminum tape.






Here's the only point air leaves the system. I still have it venting back into the garage because it's winter and it smells good!  Later in the summer, I'll filter it and vent it into the house under the staircase which is behind the wall.






Here's the only point air enters the system, through a 10,000BTU upright AC/dehumidifier. The exhaust for the heat exchanger is ducted to the upper outside garage vent. Every time the exhaust blower comes on it puts negative pressure on my entire garage forcing fresh air in through the lower garage vent. Pretty cool huh?  






Now you can see the separation panel between the inflow chamber and outflow chamber. All *in* ports are on the left. All the *out* ports are ducted to the exhaust side and vented out. I "dug" out the temperature sensor from the portable AC unit and it's mounted at 6' inside the chamber and the AC is set to 70*. My ballasts, pumps and everything are all protected. See why I get pissed at bugs? How do they get through this system when it all buttoned up and filtered. Grrrrrrrrrr. 






On the back I cut 3 large panels out to create access to all of the ballasts, pumps, fan controllers, EVERYTHING. Panels come off nice and easy. I was pretty anal at sealing up every crack with tape.






Air comes in passively through vents down by the water tanks flowing around wet towels, keeping the tanks cool, before getting sucked back up toward the plants before venting out the top left and right fan portals. The cool tube also draws and exhausts the same way, just with a shorter path. Notice the plenum principle with my 2" thick rez tops creating a lower and upper chamber?  KISS






Again sorry for the hijack. This was one of my best ideas that actually worked *BETTER* than I expected or dreamed *and it was so simple*.

So to answer your question, YES, you would just be creating the exhaust plenum.


----------



## cruzer101 (Feb 13, 2011)

I do remember looking at your journal and thinking that was a lot of ducting for that space. Looks much cleaner now.
Ya know, I used those 4x8 Styrofoam panels to section a room for a grow once, Yea, we used 2x2's wedged from floor to ceiling to make a frame then just attached the Styrofoam, cut a hole for the exhaust and bingo a wall! Best part about it was when we took it down you could never tell the walls were there. Worked great. Did that on my first journal here I think it was.


----------



## jsgamber (Feb 13, 2011)

cruzer101 said:


> I do remember looking at your journal and thinking that was a lot of ducting for that space. Looks much cleaner now.
> Ya know, I used those 4x8 Styrofoam panels to section a room for a grow once, Yea, we used 2x2's wedged from floor to ceiling to make a frame then just attached the Styrofoam, cut a hole for the exhaust and bingo a wall! Best part about it was when we took it down you could never tell the walls were there. Worked great. Did that on my first journal here I think it was.


It's also not as deep any more...by at least 8"! It goes closer up against the wall!


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Feb 16, 2011)

Getting shit done over there !!! Looking great as always, cant wait to see the mantis all over your garden. Have you heard any negatives on having them ?


----------



## cruzer101 (Feb 16, 2011)

Only that the female cannibalizes the male after mating. That's gotta suck for him.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Feb 16, 2011)

Shit yea kinda in a way, but depending on how many kids might be just doing him a favor :c) jk


----------



## cruzer101 (Feb 17, 2011)

Not a lot going on, fed the girls yesterday, 600ppm. Got a cover built for the scrubber, didn't enclose it cause I got new plans and got more ducting to run. I wanna be able to scrub the air from the drying shed, gonna need a couple manual damper's, some 30 feet of ducting and a few odds and ends. There goes another hundred bucks.

I pulled the last of the winter harvest out of the shed and its finishing in a cab. Headband:








The G-13 and silver jack mom are in flower now,















Silver Jack mom:







She was hit the hardest with spider mites before I hit them all with the floramite. Some of that is sawdust from cutting the hole in the wall. Like a dummy I didn't turn the fans off and it went everywhere.


----------



## jsgamber (Feb 17, 2011)

All I can say is YUMMY!


----------



## WOWgrow (Feb 17, 2011)

cruzer101 said:


> Like a dummy I didn't turn the fans off and it went everywhere.


Sorry cruz, but this did make me laugh. We've all been there, and it's always bad when your ground up weed is involved! 

How many hours of decent sunlight do you think you're getting at the minute?


----------



## cruzer101 (Feb 17, 2011)

I figure the buds haven't formed yet and most of it will blow off the leaf in the next couple months.
Sunlight? I get about 10.6 hours of daylight now, It's been raining today but the last week has been mostly sunny. 
I'm running the 600w 12/12 this week.

I found the link to that Daylight calculator, _*Daylight Explorer*_
Now I know exactly how much daylight I get each day of the year.


----------



## PANGcake (Feb 17, 2011)

cruzer101 said:


> I figure the buds haven't formed yet and most of it will blow off the leaf in the next couple months.
> Sunlight? I get about 10.6 hours of daylight now, It's been raining today but the last week has been mostly sunny.
> I'm running the 600w 12/12 this week.
> 
> ...


THATS A GREAT LINK CRUZ...and as I been thinking...I cant do any outdoor grows as long as I dont move =) dun get to 12hours light untill late september and by then its getting pretty "cold".

cant +rep u, "need to spread around"....

//Pc


----------



## WOWgrow (Feb 17, 2011)

Ahh thats awesome, you can know exactly when you can start vegging your girls outside this time.


----------



## gumball (Feb 17, 2011)

Garden looks great Cruzer! Great you found the link. I went to save it to my favorites and it was already there. And I even searched for it when you said you couldnt find it earlier? I emailed it to myself this time


----------



## cruzer101 (Feb 17, 2011)

PANGcake said:


> THATS A GREAT LINK CRUZ...and as I been thinking...I cant do any outdoor grows as long as I dont move =) dun get to 12hours light untill late september and by then its getting pretty "cold".
> 
> cant +rep u, "need to spread around"....
> 
> //Pc


Damn, your better off stinking to the tents.



WOWgrow said:


> Ahh thats awesome, you can know exactly when you can start vegging your girls outside this time.


 Yep, May 12th I get 14 hours. Figure if I go seed I can plant on 4/20 and veg them up and top them in the cab then bring them out Mid May.



gumball said:


> Garden looks great Cruzer! Great you found the link. I went to save it to my favorites and it was already there. And I even searched for it when you said you couldnt find it earlier? I emailed it to myself this time


LOL It was already there. This time I made a folder and kept a copy of it in my docs.

I got a vid I took the other day, just got it up.

[youtube]HrMsPwKZLFs[/youtube]

​


----------



## wanabe (Feb 17, 2011)

looking good have to rep you for the lights per hour thing


----------



## jsgamber (Feb 17, 2011)

cruzer101 said:


> Yep, May 12th I get 14 hours. Figure if I go seed I can plant on 4/20 and veg them up and top them in the cab then bring them out Mid May.


Could the origin of the term 420 be so simple and basic but to have been coined by growers due the average optimal day to plant MJ seeds is April 20?? If it is, I never knew that.   If not, it's still a pretty good coincidence.  

Something new every day.

peace


----------



## gumball (Feb 17, 2011)

the greenhouse is looking great cruzer!! 

That would be a coincedence JSGamber


----------



## jsgamber (Feb 17, 2011)




----------



## riddleme (Feb 17, 2011)

jsgamber said:


> Could the origin of the term 420 be so simple and basic but to have been coined by growers due the average optimal day to plant MJ seeds is April 20?? If it is, I never knew that.   If not, it's still a pretty good coincidence.
> 
> Something new every day.
> 
> peace


It's Adolf Hitlers birthday


----------



## jsgamber (Feb 17, 2011)

I finished up gardening for the day. Now I'm waiting for lights on at 7:30. So what? I got wasted and came here to see some cool stuff!!  

That reminds me. Time for me to do a new video!

What parts of my cab are you curious about seeing in video? Taking requests for a 5 minute shoot. Ooops sorry cruzer101. Didn't mean to pimp yo' thread!


----------



## gumball (Feb 17, 2011)

you must of got really wasted!! as I was reading it is sounded like you were talking about your thread, LOL


----------



## jsgamber (Feb 17, 2011)

gumball said:


> you must of got really wasted!! as I was reading it is sounded like you were talking about your thread, LOL


Earwax hash on top of a full bowel in my bong, Master Kush. As soon as the flame touched, it melted and oozed all over the bud and then I really took off!!! I almost blacked out but it was soooooo SCHWEEEEEET!


----------



## cruzer101 (Feb 19, 2011)

Yep, sounds good, 
The last batch of bubble I flattened out like potato chips. real thin wafers, it breaks up real nice on top of a bowl.















I haven't touched this one yet.








They dried out fine without having to break them up this way.


----------



## cruzer101 (Feb 20, 2011)

Looks like I'm in for some sun today, February is usually our rainy month so I don't expect it to last.
Fed the girls yesterday, 700ppm Timer is set back to 2 minutes twice a day. At 3 minutes I had standing water in the pans under the pots. That shelf is a lot heaver then the hydro was. I tried pulling the rope to lift it but that's a no go. I gotta lift it then tie it, pain in the ass. I got a stick to tie the plants to this round, notched the ends and slid it up in there and tied it off with wire. 






















Looks like another week vegging for this Master Kush.
I got three silver jacks and a headband in there too. Not sure what I'm gonna do with them. My buddy is starting a grow, Guess I will hack them up and give him the clones. I don't need them. 








I been using this wire for all sorts of things, supporting branches holding all kinds of shit together.
Its the size a bread tie wire but painted. Comes in different thickness. 
Cheap too, like $2 for a couple hundred feet. I get at a local crafts shop.
Works good, just thought I would share.


----------



## cruzer101 (Feb 21, 2011)

All this rain has left moisture in the air, I see some powdery mildew starting so I did a sulfur burn last night.







G-13














Silver Jack mom.













The rest are a couple weeks behind.







Got weight on the headband, 5 plants in hydro 6 oz's
Here's a trichome shot,














Here's all of it.














So that's the last of the winter grow, Total about 14 zips.


----------



## gumball (Feb 21, 2011)

Those are some frosty ass nugs, I would almost think it snowed in Cali, great job for anytime of year grow


----------



## cruzer101 (Feb 23, 2011)

Yea buddy, I'm happy with them. I rolled one up and compared it to the one I grew in soil, The stone was similar but hydro had more of a chemical taste where the soil had more of a woodsy taste. It's not bad at all and after a month or two of curing I'm sure it will be even better. The stone of the headband is different then the others I have grown, I would say more of an upbeat but mind numbing effect with a taste that lingers. That Hindu Kush Skunk is more of what I like. Taste's sweet and brings on more of a body stone. I think I will grow the fat indica/sativa crosses in the summer and more sativa or connoisseur stuff in the winter and spring.

Well, I guess that concludes My growitup greenhouse grow for 2010.
Thanks for all your comments, ideas and suggestions.


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 23, 2011)

Your awesome dude!! Great Farmer for sure!!!! plus rep. if i could


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 23, 2011)

congrats cruze


----------



## gumball (Feb 23, 2011)

You gonna do another greenhouse journal?


----------



## jsgamber (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm already sub'd!!!!  +rep +rep +rep




 Hey Cruzer101 feeling a bit guilty?  Are ya motivated?? I am? ​



<<breathing hard and taking another bong hit...whew>>.

Alright guys I did my part. If he don't start a new grow journal after that then I don't know what it will take!! 

jsgamber....aka "Da' Wiz O' Oz"


----------



## cruzer101 (Feb 24, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Your awesome dude!! Great Farmer for sure!!!! plus rep. if i could


Thanks man, I learned everything here from you guys.



whodatnation said:


> congrats cruze


 Thanks bud.



gumball said:


> You gonna do another greenhouse journal?


 


jsgamber said:


> I'm already sub'd!!!!  +rep +rep +rep
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know guys, I was going to start a 2011 grow journal then got to thinking, There is no way in hell I am going to top last summers grow. I like doing it and getting your input but I am afraid it will just get boring... What the hell, I got nothing else to do. Yea, I'll get it up and leave a link here.


----------



## gumball (Feb 24, 2011)

Awesome


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 24, 2011)

I was going to say....WTF u better have another one lol, dude you might of had monsters," which i could never do lol" but i know everyone can improve on quality 

Your bud look amazing, but there is always need for improvment with everyone, i know i need it lol


----------



## WOWgrow (Feb 24, 2011)

What HotPhyre said, you've got an extra years worth of experience with this greenhouse now and the mods you've made to it are going to make things more manageable this year. Thigns can only improve!

I would be gutted if you didn't do one for 2011 as I'm sure many others would


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 24, 2011)

I agree, I enjoyed following along with this thread for the past 9 months, I would love to see a 2011 grow journal, as you set the bar at which I aim to someday reach.


----------



## gumball (Feb 24, 2011)

yeppers! I bet you can pull off close to the same yield even starting later and controlling size more, just based off your experience


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 24, 2011)

for sure with a little training or LST while the puppies grow, im sure you can get same yeilds but more organized for sure. than the ol' exten-do-roof


----------



## cutman (Feb 24, 2011)

Hey cruser, im getting started again. Stash is getting smaller after all this time off. Never fear, i still have several lbs to keep me high well in to this year. But need a change of smoke. My White widow, Northen lights, and Lemon skunk are all good smoke, but need some differant smoke ya know. Any ways great job my friend, as always. Hualer at me bro. smoke on every one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and enjoy


----------



## jsgamber (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey Cruzer101, just taking pics and describing what you are doing for your next grow is what keeps this place fresh!!

The sad truth is even this wonderful post will eventually drop off into a great Google look up (it already is).

Besides how can it get boring with a bunch of us clowns here to liven things up!!!

Keep on pushing forward and I'll be watching!!

peace


----------



## cruzer101 (Feb 26, 2011)

Right on guys,

Back by popular demand....

_*https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/412071-growitup-greenhouse-2011-a.html#post5368156*_


----------



## gumball (Feb 26, 2011)

Awesome  

"My Growitup Greenhouse Grow 2010", you may be gone, but you will never be forgotten


----------



## Silent Running (Feb 27, 2011)

Yeah I have that one bookmarked to keep going back to as it was full of win!


----------

